# Schiit Jotunheim 2 - Impressions Thread



## XERO1 (Jan 4, 2021)

https://www.schiit.com/products/jotunheim-10

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...bable-start-up.701900/page-4553#post-16041352
______________________________

*SPECS:
Balanced Headphone Output:*
Maximum Power, 16 ohms: 7.5W RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 32 ohms: 6W RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 50 ohms: 4W RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 300 ohms: 1.2W RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 600mW RMS per channel

*Single-Ended Headphone Output:*
Maximum Power, 16 ohms: 2.4W RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 32 ohms: 2.0W RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 50 ohms: 1.2W RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 300 ohms: 330mW RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 165mW RMS per channel

Frequency Response: 20Hz-20Khz, +/-0.01db, 2Hz-700KHz, -3dB
Input Impedance: 50K ohms
Output Impedance (Balanced & SE): Less than 0.1 ohms at either gain setting
Gain (Balanced input): 2 (0dB) or 8 (18dB)
Gain (SE input): 1 (0dB) or 4 (12dB)
Gain Stage: Nexus™ fully discrete differential current-feedback topology with Continuity S™ output stage
Power Supply: One 48VA transformer with four stacked rails, series two-stage ultra-low-noise regulation and over 65,000uF total filter capacitance
Power Consumption: 25W typical
Size: 9” x 6” x 2”
Weight: 6 lbs
________________________________


The *Jotunheim 2* is now available!!

And it's price is still *$399*.

*Schiit Schtrikes Again!! *


----------



## XERO1

Reserved


----------



## hollandstein

Would it benefit me to use the balanced out to RCA for powered speakers?


----------



## XERO1 (Dec 19, 2020)

hollandstein said:


> Would it benefit me to use the balanced out to RCA for powered speakers?


No.  The common-mode rejection (hum and noise reduction) benefits of a balanced XLR connection will be completely lost if its negative phase and shield/ground are summed to create an unbalanced RCA connection.


----------



## Jon L

Somebody should try the Jotunheim II with Abyss TC..


----------



## inmytaxi

Jon L said:


> Somebody should try the Jotunheim II with Abyss TC..


What are you, a dealer? Stop pushing your Schiit to us kids.


----------



## hollandstein

Ordered with phono. Can’t wait to try it out.


----------



## inmytaxi

hollandstein said:


> Would it benefit me to use the balanced out to RCA for powered speakers?


And it could blow up the amp if done improperly.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero (Dec 19, 2020)

Mine just came in, looks like Schiit is providing stickers now. Will be using on my HE6se and comparing to the OG Jotty. Impressions later.









Update:

Looks like mine might be defective. The knob has a rough/resistive feel starting at 9 o’clock like sliding something that feels like it should be lubricated but isn’t. It is also an audible scratchy sound. I am not sure if this is due to it being still new and needs break-in to be smooth but my OG Jotty doesn’t exhibit this.


----------



## inmytaxi

KamijoIsMyHero said:


> Mine just came in, looks like Schiit is providing stickers now. Will be using on my HE6se and comparing to the OG Jotty. Impressions later.
> 
> Looks like mine might be defective. The knob has a rough/resistive feel starting at 9 o’clock like sliding something that feels like it should be lubricated but isn’t. It is also an audible scratchy sound. I am not sure if this is due to it being still new and needs break-in to be smooth but my OG Jotty doesn’t exhibit this.


The stickers gotta be a xmas gift, can't believe they added an extra anything to the box. I have the same problem with my pot, not audible through the amp.  It's from 10 to 11 on mine. Suprised they installed these.


----------



## Mark-sf

KamijoIsMyHero said:


> Mine just came in, looks like Schiit is providing stickers now. Will be using on my HE6se and comparing to the OG Jotty. Impressions later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have a small allen wrench you might try moving the know out slightly. I would still contact Schiit.


----------



## hollandstein

Mark-sf said:


> If you have a small allen wrench you might try moving the know out slightly. I would still contact Schiit.


Hopefully they fix it before mine ships!


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Mark-sf said:


> If you have a small allen wrench you might try moving the know out slightly. I would still contact Schiit.




I don't mind if it was that simple but I also would rather not on a new piece just in case I do something irreversible. I sent schiit an email already. Let's see what they say.


----------



## Mark-sf

KamijoIsMyHero said:


> I don't mind if it was that simple but I also would rather not on a new piece just in case I do something irreversible. I sent schiit an email already. Let's see what they say.


Understood. Please report back on what they say. Mine is to be delivered on Monday.


----------



## Odin412

Exciting product! Looking forward to reading more impressions.


----------



## inmytaxi

Mark-sf said:


> If you have a small allen wrench you might try moving the know out slightly. I would still contact Schiit.



Feeling dumb, where?


----------



## Mark-sf

inmytaxi said:


> Feeling dumb, where?


If the knob is at 12 o'clock the screw is at 9.


----------



## inmytaxi

Mark-sf said:


> If the knob is at 12 o'clock the screw is at 9.


Must be a new design, not sure if I wanna take the top off just yet.

Be careful with this thing guys don't use it without adult supervision. It plays so clean I'm blasting my headphones and not even noticing it.


----------



## Mark-sf

inmytaxi said:


> Must be a new design, not sure if I wanna take the top off just yet.
> 
> Be careful with this thing guys don't use it without adult supervision. It plays so clean I'm blasting my headphones and not even noticing it.


We are not talking about taking the top off - only loosening and re-tightening the volume knob's set screw. This has been known to happen on other Schiit amps.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

New one doesn't have a screw exposed on the knob FYI


----------



## ev666il

Re: stickers

Last two Schiit products I bought (Bifrost 2 and Jot OG) came with Schiit stickers too. I believe they’re shipping them with every product now.


Bit of a bummer that two people already received defective units. Hopefully these are isolated cases.

Looking forward to some listening impressions to make my wait even harder


----------



## inmytaxi (Dec 22, 2020)

ev666il said:


> Re: stickers
> 
> Last two Schiit products I bought (Bifrost 2 and Jot OG) came with Schiit stickers too. I believe they’re shipping them with every product now.
> 
> ...


My headphones all sound like they've received an significant upgrade, even the easy to drive NightOwl (no balanced plug yet) and easy-ish Senn 58x.

It hasn't changed the sound of my Grado SR 125, original edition but a late example of that, but I do feel like it's a better version of itself ... perhaps a 325 more than a 225 but I'm guessing. More of everything listed above, with no down side. Another easy to drive hedphone that wouldn't be expected to repay the improvement in power.

Colorful, clean, powerful, spacious, Very up front sound.

Jimbo makes himself heard.


----------



## ev666il

Does it have better soundstage depth compared to Jot OG? That is my primary complaint with it.

Second complaint would be the slightly harsh treble, but that is rather source-dependent.


----------



## inmytaxi (Dec 20, 2020)

ev666il said:


> Does it have better soundstage depth compared to Jot OG? That is my primary complaint with it.
> 
> Second complaint would be the slightly harsh treble, but that is rather source-dependent.


I don't hear any harshness at all. No noise at all when it's quiet, no distortion anywhere. I've heard people say the Jot 1 sounded forward, and I think this one sounds like it could be too if I am understanding the term correctly. The notes seem to come faster, harder, almost as if it's before they are due. Maybe I'm hearing the better control the amplifer maintains over the voice coil, forcing the speaker to respond rather than having the momentum of movement from the previous ... NAH!!!!! LOL I have no idea what I'm talking about.

It just sounds good. I'm dead serious when I say the headphones sound better (and bassier!).

I haven't heard the Jot 1, but the soundstage is broad, like a liberal Justice expanding your civil rights past the original intent of the founding fathers.

The Senn 6xx through the balanced is a little more of a close call. The smooth Sabaj presents a more mellow feel that goes well with the current 2014 live musical selection from king crimson.

For those who wanteed slightly harsh treble from the new Jot, I found it.

Back in the studio, Indiscipline, a cut on 1981's Discipline, is suprisingly very well handled by both.

The ludicrously matched parts seem to be doing more for a clear stereo sound than a few extra millybits less overall distortion.


----------



## Odin412

KamijoIsMyHero said:


> New one doesn't have a screw exposed on the knob FYI



Interesting. The knob looks different from other Schiit amps - it looks to have a sunburst-like pattern machined into the front.


----------



## Mark-sf

KamijoIsMyHero said:


> New one doesn't have a screw exposed on the knob FYI


Interesting. That means that it is only a push-on knob similar to what is used on their smaller amps. You can simply pull it forward a bit as it likely got pushed in during packaging. It also makes more sense that this would occur than if it had a set screw. What is unusual is that the photo of the board for the Jot 2 shows a D-shaft which are typically used with set screws where a spline shaft is used for push-on knobs. However, they could now be making enough that they're able to get a D-slot push-on or the knob is no longer solid aluminum but only has an aluminum cover.  I get mine tomorrow and will check.


----------



## hollandstein

Any thoughts on the new Jot vs the Heresy?


----------



## dematted

New Jot will likely sound significantly different from Heresy, both because they're using completely different designs (op-amp vs. Discrete) and because Heresy measures somewhat "better". Jot seems to have more premium parts too, according to Schiit.


----------



## hollandstein

dematted said:


> New Jot will likely sound significantly different from Heresy, both because they're using completely different designs (op-amp vs. Discrete) and because Heresy measures somewhat "better". Jot seems to have more premium parts too, according to Schiit.


I’m fine with that.  I find the Heresy too clinical, which is what it’s for but in my short but varied journey, it isn’t my favorite.


----------



## blackdragon87

ordered my black one last week. still waiting for it to ship, excited to try it though


----------



## Rattle

Mine shows up tomorrow ! Early Christmas gift !


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

Mark-sf said:


> Interesting. That means that it is only a push-on knob similar to what is used on their smaller amps. You can simply pull it forward a bit as it likely got pushed in during packaging. It also makes more sense that this would occur than if it had a set screw. What is unusual is that the photo of the board for the Jot 2 shows a D-shaft which are typically used with set screws where a spline shaft is used for push-on knobs. However, they could now be making enough that they're able to get a D-slot push-on or the knob is no longer solid aluminum but only has an aluminum cover.  I get mine tomorrow and will check.




I did some pulling and tugging and that fixed most of the issues for in terms of feel. Now it is less grating but still has a textured feel on the turn and still audible compared to the original Jot


----------



## Mark-sf

KamijoIsMyHero said:


> I did some pulling and tugging and that fixed most of the issues for in terms of feel. Now it is less grating but still has a textured feel on the turn and still audible compared to the original Jot


If its audible there could be some DC leakage which I believe should be affect by the servo circuit. I would definitely contact Schiit as my OG Jot never had that issue and I would not expect it to be normal.


----------



## ohcrapgorillas (Dec 20, 2020)

Screw it, ordered... I've been anticipating this release for a while, but it looks far better than what I was hoping for. Going to pair this with Bifrost 2 as the solid state alternative to my hotrodded Bottlehead Crack, and open me up to the possibility of planars and other low-impedance cans. Will be pairing with HD800 and ZMF Atticus.

edit: also ZMF Blackwood... currently my office headphones but I'll be changing jobs here soon. I'm willing to bet Jot 2 pairs very well with them. this is also an excellent opportunity to get back into cable DIYing... just bought a bunch of Neutrik XLR connectors


----------



## hmss007

ohcrapgorillas said:


> Screw it, ordered... I've been anticipating this release for a while, but it looks far better than what I was hoping for. Going to pair this with Bifrost 2 as the solid state alternative to my hotrodded Bottlehead Crack, and open me up to the possibility of planars and other low-impedance cans. Will be pairing with HD800 and ZMF Atticus.



let me know how you like. I have the same setup but with a Lyr 3, will be good to hear your impressions of Jot2 vs Crack


----------



## MtnMan307

I wonder if the Jot 2 won’t beat out everything that came out after the first one in the price range for a balanced amp. THX AAA 789, Liquid Carbon/LCX, and all that.


----------



## emilsal

Sold my A90 to order this. I actually never had issues with the A90 but there’s something to
having matchy matchy with the Bifrost 2. Hope is on the same level or better than the A90 and has good synergy with my headphones and DAc.


----------



## Voxata

KamijoIsMyHero said:


> Mine just came in, looks like Schiit is providing stickers now. Will be using on my HE6se and comparing to the OG Jotty. Impressions later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The unit I got had this problem as well, I had to pull out knob and reseat it. Seems some knobs are seated deep enough to be rubbing the chassis.


----------



## Mark-sf

Voxata said:


> The unit I got had this problem as well, I had to pull out knob and reseat it. Seems some knobs are seated deep enough to be rubbing the chassis.


Mine just arrive as well . I have removed the knob and can confirm that Schiit is still using a solid aluminum knob but it now as an insert that supports the D-shaft. This obviously improved assembly time however can require it to be pulled slightly forward.


----------



## Rattle

Mine just showed up, fired up and ready to go. I fiddled with the knob, mine seems to be fitted without issue. Nice smooth action from all the the way down to all the way up. With nothing playing amp is 100% silent on high gain with 300ohm headphones and no noise when turning volume knob.
Hopefully this doesn't turn into a volume knob myth around here. However I didn't get a sticker ! First impressions are good, I have heard amps I know I didn't like at all within 5 minutes (magnius) I will enjoy getting to know this amp.


----------



## strider1007

Rattle said:


> However I didn't get a sticker !



Oh man, the community cries with you !   

I guess you'll be sending it back then...


----------



## emilsal

strider1007 said:


> Oh man, the community cries with you !
> 
> I guess you'll be sending it back then...


The sticker is hit or miss. I got mine for the Bifrost 2 but when it had to be RMA’d the replacement didn’t come with one. I hope to get one with the jot2 that I ordered. 😂


----------



## Rattle

I got one with both modius and Bifrost 2, at least one anyway. I guess I can let it go this time


----------



## ev666il

Keep those impressions coming, you lucky few.

Mine still has to ship, alas... though really, it's not like I'm enjoying my Jot OG any less


----------



## Clemmaster

My order status now says ships 7-10 days, now. Was 1-3 days when I bought it on Thursday. Bummer (but understandable!)...


----------



## tcellguy

Mine should be here today. I'll be able to provide some comparisons to Jotunheim 1, Lyr 3.


----------



## Rattle

@Jason Stoddard Very much enjoying Jot 2 with Aeolus and HD650. I noticed on power down, 4 clicks. 3 quicker after another and then a 4th. All seems normal I was just curious on what is happening. On power up only the one usual "click"


----------



## Mark-sf

Rattle said:


> @Jason Stoddard Very much enjoying Jot 2 with Aeolus and HD650. I noticed on power down, 4 clicks. 3 quicker after another and then a 4th. All seems normal I was just curious on what is happening. On power up only the one usual "click"


I am not hearing any clicks after turning off the power switch on my Jot 2. Are you hearing this over the headphones or from the unit itself?


----------



## Rattle

Mark-sf said:


> I am not hearing any clicks after turning off the power switch on my Jot 2. Are you hearing this over the headphones or from the unit itself?



The unit itself of course, switches are set to XLR/Hi/Off


----------



## Mark-sf

Rattle said:


> The unit itself of course, switches are set to XLR/Hi/Off


Yes, I do hear some relays clicking but literally have to have my ear right next to it to hear them. Given that the board has 6 relays on it, that is not to be unexpected and would be normal.


----------



## Rattle

Mark-sf said:


> Yes, I do hear some relays clicking but literally have to have my ear right next to it to hear them. Given that the board has 6 relays on it, that is not to be unexpected and would be normal.



Like I said in my post all seems normal I am just curious of the technical aspects. I don't hear "some clicking" I hear 1,2,3 clicks a pause then a 4th. It's about as loud as the click you get from asgard 3 when turning off or on or the same as the one you get when you turn Jot 2 on. While not loud I can hear it from where I sit easily, I don't need to put my ear next to it. I'm aware of the relays.


----------



## HK_sends (Dec 22, 2020)

I hope I get a sticker so I can truly say that my Schiit sticks to the wall!
Cheers and Happy Holidays!
-HK sends


----------



## Voxata (Dec 22, 2020)

This is an interesting release by Schiit. I liked listening to the amp and for the price they've pulled off a great unit. Advertised by Schiit is comparing Jotunheim 2 with competitors $2,400 amps.. this part is a bit of a stretch, IMO. The performance of my GS-X Mini is more to my preference of a fluid/natural presentation or more colored some would say. Again, to my preference it is simply a much more engaging and convincing sound.

Comparing aside the Jotunheim for the most part plays it pretty straight. It's well extended and sounds like some good Schiit. It has solid punch and is quite quick. Not as blistering fast as the THX amps but - this is a good thing for music as it doesn't sound as sterile or flat. Gone is the 2d wrapped around your forehead soundstage. Welcomed is depth with great placement and instrument separation. It lacks a little height though but I think this impression comes with Jotunheim's presentation being so neutral. It's a fantastic amp for the money and I'm quite impressed Schiit kept the same price point. This is a really big upgrade over the original Jotunheim.

As an aside to this - I don't believe better measurements always mean better sound. The Jotunheim 2 sounds fantastic and I'm glad Schiit stuck with a discreet design on this but I think all these manufacturers publishing AP measurements and focusing on numbers is kind of pushing back on risk/reward for a lot of companies. I'm sure Schiit wanted to have Jotunheim 2 sound AND measure well. It's done a great job at finding the balance between both, which is fantastic. It is way too powerful though.. I'd have been happy with 1W and the full continuity output stage.

Oh, and as a Pre I prefer the Freya S in either passive or active over the Jotunheim 2. The Jotunheim 2 does a pretty good job as a pre, but the Freya was made for this purpose at which I feel it excels. If you do more of a mix between headphone/speaker listening this is a nice solution to do both. I'm sure my friend will enjoy the unit.


----------



## inmytaxi

Voxata said:


> It's a fantastic amp for the money and I'm quite impressed Schiit kept the same price point. This is a really big upgrade over the original Jotunheim.


It works well as a pre with powered speakers, but with the amp in the speakers it's hard to say that the Jot does anything besides stay out of the way. Curious to hear the Freya for myself, but don't have that for a preamp only solution.

I would like to point out that in constant 2016 dollars, the year the Jot came out, the Jot 2 is $40 CHEAPER.


----------



## Voxata (Dec 23, 2020)

inmytaxi said:


> It works well as a pre with powered speakers, but with the amp in the speakers it's hard to say that the Jot does anything besides stay out of the way. Curious to hear the Freya for myself, but don't have that for a preamp only solution.
> 
> I would like to point out that in constant 2016 dollars, the year the Jot came out, the Jot 2 is $40 CHEAPER.



The Jot doesn't have a passive option so it'll never be out of the way. It works fine as a Pre, I just liked the purpose built Freya better.


----------



## Smoothstereo

Anyone able to compare the Jot2 to the Mjolnir2 ?


----------



## blackdragon87

yay, finally got shipping notice today on my black one


----------



## blackdragon87

Smoothstereo said:


> Anyone able to compare the Jot2 to the Mjolnir2 ?


 interested as well


----------



## tcellguy (Dec 24, 2020)

Just got mine in. Initial impressions with this chain: Bifrost 2 > Jotunheim 2 > Verite closed and Aeon closed RT.

Caveat: I love Jot 1 and it has been my daily driver despite having owned and sold THX 789, Asgard 3, and still having Lyr 3 and the iFI Zen CAN.

Probably new toy syndrome, but this is a significant upgrade over Jot 1 and may be the best Schiit amp I've heard so far, including Rag 2 and Mjolnir 2.

Vs. Jot 1, sound stage is much wider and imaging is significantly improved. The bass is still meaty like Jot 1, but Jot 2 seems to hit harder in the sub bass.

I think the most surprising difference is in the treble. There is a lot more treble detail going on here, and it's right at the edge of being fatiguing, but somehow isn't.

Fast! This amp is really fast compared to Jot 1 and Lyr 3.

It's like the meaty, rich tonality of Jot 1, the soundstage and detail of Lyr 3, and faster transients of a chip amp blended together.


----------



## hollandstein

What were your turnaround times from ordering to shipped?


----------



## tcellguy

I think 5 days cross-country with Fedex 2 day. Schiit was fast, Fedex was delayed.


----------



## hollandstein

Hmmm ordered mine on the 18th and no movement yet. I did add phono, though.


----------



## CoryGillmore

Jesus I didn't even know this thing existed until 20 minutes ago when I saw this thread....here I was happy (20 minutes ago) with my OG Jot but now just looking at it over there digusts me. Looking all old and stupid and outdated and irrelevant. I oughta take a hammer to that stupid piece of schiit. Now I know what my next gear purchase will be!


----------



## blackdragon87

hollandstein said:


> What were your turnaround times from ordering to shipped?



five business days


----------



## blackdragon87

CoryGillmore said:


> Jesus I didn't even know this thing existed until 20 minutes ago when I saw this thread....here I was happy (20 minutes ago) with my OG Jot but now just looking at it over there digusts me. Looking all old and stupid and outdated and irrelevant. I oughta take a hammer to that stupid piece of schiit. Now I know what my next gear purchase will be!



lol nice post


----------



## YtseJamer (Dec 25, 2020)

tcellguy said:


> Just got mine in. Initial impressions with this chain: Bifrost 2 > Jotunheim 2 > Verite closed



I'm very tempted to order the Jot 2 because my pair of Verite Closed don't sound very good with the Liquid Platinum.  _(Edit: I changed the pads on the Verite Closed and now the LP is a good match)_


----------



## tcellguy

YtseJamer said:


> I'm very tempted to order the Jot 2 because my pair of Verite Closed don't sound very good with the Liquid Platinum.



I say do it. I've never heard my Verite sound this good. I'm hearing details I've really never heard with Jot 1 or Lyr 3. I really can't believe how big of an upgrade this is. This amp is an insane value. 

Going from Jot 1 to Jot 2 is as big of a jump in detail is going from Atticus to Verite.


----------



## YtseJamer (Dec 25, 2020)

tcellguy said:


> I say do it. I've never heard my Verite sound this good. I'm hearing details I've really never heard with Jot 1 or Lyr 3. I really can't believe how big of an upgrade this is. This amp is an insane value.
> 
> Going from Jot 1 to Jot 2 is as big of a jump in detail is going from Atticus to Verite.



Ok, you convinced me


----------



## ev666il

CoryGillmore said:


> Jesus I didn't even know this thing existed until 20 minutes ago when I saw this thread....here I was happy (20 minutes ago) with my OG Jot but now just looking at it over there digusts me. Looking all old and stupid and outdated and irrelevant. I oughta take a hammer to that stupid piece of schiit. Now I know what my next gear purchase will be!



We've all be there, my friend. We've all been there.


----------



## tamleo

tcellguy said:


> Just got mine in. Initial impressions with this chain: Bifrost 2 > Jotunheim 2 > Verite closed and Aeon closed RT.
> 
> Caveat: I love Jot 1 and it has been my daily driver despite having owned and sold THX 789, Asgard 3, and still having Lyr 3 and the iFI Zen CAN.
> 
> ...


Hello,
The Jot 1/original Jot expresses changes in volume magnitude unwell. Every singer/ instrumental notes are always as loud as others.
May i ask if the Jot 2 suffers that problem? Thank you


----------



## cgb3

tcellguy said:


> I say do it. I've never heard my Verite sound this good. I'm hearing details I've really never heard with Jot 1 or Lyr 3. I really can't believe how big of an upgrade this is. This amp is an insane value.
> 
> Going from Jot 1 to Jot 2 is as big of a jump in detail is going from Atticus to Verite.


What tube(s) are you using with your Lyr 3?

My curiosity over balanced compelled me to order a Jot 2 several days ago. I'll be astounded if the Jot 2 can surpass the detail from the Lyr 3 with a round plate 6f8g.


----------



## tcellguy

Just tung sol or the Psvane UK-6SN7. Haven’t had time to A/B yet but Jot 2 seems close to or greater level of treble detail vs. Lyr 3. The bass detail is similar and a big upgrade from Jot 1


----------



## tcellguy

tamleo said:


> Hello,
> The Jot 1/original Jot expresses changes in volume magnitude unwell. Every singer/ instrumental notes are always as loud as others.
> May i ask if the Jot 2 suffers that problem? Thank you


I never felt Jot 1 had dynamic compression but I’ve heard others say that. It may be due to the warmer treble. Jot 2 sounds more extended in the treble and very dynamic.


----------



## Smoothstereo

tcellguy said:


> Just got mine in. Initial impressions with this chain: Bifrost 2 > Jotunheim 2 > Verite closed and Aeon closed RT.
> 
> Caveat: I love Jot 1 and it has been my daily driver despite having owned and sold THX 789, Asgard 3, and still having Lyr 3 and the iFI Zen CAN.
> 
> ...


Would you say the Jot2 soundstage is more dimensional now with width, depth, and height? Lot of folks say the OG Jot suffered from the limited soundstage where its just all upfront and wide like a wall of sound coming at you.

In what ways is the Jot2 better than Mjolnir2, if you can provide more details, thanks.


----------



## tcellguy (Dec 24, 2020)

Smoothstereo said:


> Would you say the Jot2 soundstage is more dimensional now with width, depth, and height? Lot of folks say the OG Jot suffered from the limited soundstage where its just all upfront and wide like a wall of sound coming at you.
> 
> In what ways is the Jot2 better than Mjolnir2, if you can provide more details, thanks.



From first impressions, Jot 2 has more width and depth than Jot 1. Both Asgard 2 and Lyr 3. I think the Continuity solution may increase soundstage. 

Jot 2 has a bit of that "holographic" sound that creates a sense of three dimensionality to music, whereas Jot 1 was a more 2D image. 

I've never really heard much of a height component to music so can't help there. The Jot 2 soundstage is much improved and there is a greater sense of space between sounds than with Jot 1. Jot 1 generates a very intense high energy experience, but is very focus near the ears. Jot 2 takes that out to the shoulder, very similar to Jyr 3. I'd have to go back and forth to see which amp wins on staging. The intensity (slam factor) of the Jot 1 is maintained in Jot 2, but now takes up a larger sphere. 

My only complaints with Jot 1 were treble detail and staging and Jot 2 fixes both of these issues for me.

Regarding Mjolinir 2, I've only heard it at CanJam fed by Gungnir Multibit into Aeon 1 open. From memory, Jot 2 wins on speed and maybe imaging but I'd have to hear again. Both have _really_ meaty bass that is very well textured. I think staging was better on Mjolnir 2.

I was going to get a Mjolnir 2 but then Lyr 3 came out and fit on my desk better.  Gungnir Multibit > Mjolnir 2 > Aeon open was a really amazing combo with extremely satisfying bass. It had an immediate wow factor and I'd love to hear this setup again, but it wasn't at CanJam 2020.


----------



## Smoothstereo

tcellguy said:


> From first impressions, Jot 2 has more width and depth than Jot 1. Both Asgard 2 and Lyr 3. I think the Continuity solution may increase soundstage.
> 
> Jot 2 has a bit of that "holographic" sound that creates a sense of three dimensionality to music, whereas Jot 1 was a more 2D image.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed feedback.


----------



## YtseJamer

@tcellguy What's your preference so far in between balanced and single end with the Verite Closed?


----------



## tcellguy

Haven't tried single ended 

I can try later. The balanced sounded much better vs. SE on the Jot 1 so I never really used SE.


----------



## YtseJamer (Dec 25, 2020)

tcellguy said:


> Haven't tried single ended
> 
> I can try later. The balanced sounded much better vs. SE on the Jot 1 so I never really used SE.



Ok thanks


----------



## Voxata (Dec 24, 2020)

tamleo said:


> Hello,
> The Jot 1/original Jot expresses changes in volume magnitude unwell. Every singer/ instrumental notes are always as loud as others.
> May i ask if the Jot 2 suffers that problem? Thank you


Jot2 has a bit of this in high gain, low gain sounded different to me. Less sharp, could listen forever.

Problem is the huge power. I've got almost no room on the pot.

SE, not a fan of this on the Jot 2. Should have found a different solution here.


----------



## XERO1 (Dec 24, 2020)

Voxata said:


> Jot2 has a bit of this in high gain, low gain sounded different to me. Less sharp, could listen forever.



Every Schiit amp I've owned so far (which is most of them) have varying degrees  of this effect.

On certain Schiit amps, the low gain setting causes everything to become too laid-back sounding, and the dynamics of the music suffers, so the high gain setting sounds the best.

But on other Schiit amps, the high gain setting causes everything to sound too foward and up-front, and the music just becomes a wall of sound, so the low gain setting sounds the best.

There is no 'correct' choice, though.  It just comes down to which setting sounds best to you on the headphones that you're using.


----------



## Dimitris

Did they fix the giving you a headache part? I used to have one of the originals and couldn't listen to it for more than 30 mins.


----------



## emilsal

Dimitris said:


> Did they fix the giving you a headache part? I used to have one of the originals and couldn't listen to it for more than 30 mins.


I didn’t experience that with the original Jotunheim. Maybe a combination of it, headphone and source?


----------



## Dimitris

Esoteric d70 and lcdx.


----------



## emilsal

I had the lcd-x and didn’t experience headaches with the Jotunheim and the built in multibit dac card. But I don’t discount your experience with it. Headphones and synergies are very tricky.


----------



## Dimitris

I liked its power but the soundstage was kind of compressed and also after a while the high trebles was making listening to it hard.


----------



## tincanear

Dimitris said:


> I liked its power but the soundstage was kind of compressed and also after a while the high trebles was making listening to it hard.


 are you referring to original Jotunheim (I)?


----------



## Dimitris

Yes


----------



## inmytaxi

ev666il said:


> We've all be there, my friend. We've all been there.


Softball alert, will behave.


----------



## inmytaxi

angels mixes are interesting. Beauty is more confident and unless I'm wrong on the sequence of events, these sessions came after Workingman's and they are feeling their oats from it's success.

Of course these don't reward the same way Hot Rats Sessions does which had some real mother f's showing what the term really means and demonstrates Zappa's band management intelligence in a way that a normal release doesn't. I saw the track list for Sessions and was like 'What do I want to hear 3 trys at the piano section?' but it was as a rewarding experience as I've ever had with this kind of all inclusive release.

Can't wait to hear the 50th anniversary of Mars and Blues for Allah.


----------



## prazvt

Umm my XLR is stuck in the Jot2.  Anyone know why that would happen?  Guess I'll have to send it back?


----------



## tcellguy

YtseJamer said:


> @tcellguy What's your preference so far in between balanced and single end with the Verite Closed?



Balanced out is much better than SE in terms of soundstage, detail, and clarity. SE is still very good and an interesting sound. The treble becomes warmer, more like Asgard 3, but still much more extended in the treble than that amp. The "edges" of the music become less sharp, a bit softer in treble and bass. It has a tube-like warmth to the treble. 

Balanced takes the realism to a higher level.


----------



## ksorota

prazvt said:


> Umm my XLR is stuck in the Jot2.  Anyone know why that would happen?  Guess I'll have to send it back?



I had this problem with some mini xlr plugs into headphones. Removing the shell from the XLR plug by untwisting the strain reliev part of the connector allowed it to come free by allowing me to press down on the latch.  Might give it a try so you dont have to send the cable back with it.


----------



## prazvt

I was able to remove the inner part of the cable, but the shell is still stuck in there unfortunately.  Doh.  Ah well, at least I can listen to it until Schiit gets back to me.  Can't comment on SQ yet, but definitely some improvements compared to my Jot1.


----------



## Mark-sf

prazvt said:


> I was able to remove the inner part of the cable, but the shell is still stuck in there unfortunately.  Doh.  Ah well, at least I can listen to it until Schiit gets back to me.  Can't comment on SQ yet, but definitely some improvements compared to my Jot1.


Its likely the key of the shell is hung up on the socket. The key is at 10pm (facing the  unit) so if you wiggle the shell from 10 to 4 as you are pulling you can likely work it out gradually.


----------



## XERO1 (Dec 27, 2020)

prazvt said:


> Umm my XLR is stuck in the Jot2.  Anyone know why that would happen?  Guess I'll have to send it back?


While I had my Jot 2 (I had to return it because of a distortion issue), I also noticed that it's XLR-4 jack would make a weird 'popping' noise and the connector would get slightly snagged on something whenever I inserted it or removed it.  It never got stuck, but I had the feeling that there was something wrong with the XLR-4 input jack.

I guess you can add that to the list of issues that some of the early Jot 2's seem to be having.


----------



## hollandstein

This thread is making me wish I’d waited...  I truly don’t want to get this thing in just to send it right back and wait longer


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

I wonder if it is a QC problem or tolerances unaccounted for in manufacturing. I am leaning towards a QC problem just cause of the knob issue should've been spotted before getting packaged. 

I don't know when Schiit started ramping up production line and assembly (from the Schiit Videos, it looks like they got a whole factory going on with lots of people working on the products) but last I read someone does a listening test for all the products. If they did a listening then surely they would've tested the plugs, turned the knobs and flip all the switches to check for irregularities.

I get my replacement in a couple of days, hopefully there are no issues.


----------



## Mark-sf

KamijoIsMyHero said:


> I wonder if it is a QC problem or tolerances unaccounted for in manufacturing. I am leaning towards a QC problem just cause of the knob issue should've been spotted before getting packaged.
> 
> I don't know when Schiit started ramping up production line and assembly (from the Schiit Videos, it looks like they got a whole factory going on with lots of people working on the products) but last I read someone does a listening test for all the products. If they did a listening then surely they would've tested the plugs, turned the knobs and flip all the switches to check for irregularities.
> 
> I get my replacement in a couple of days, hopefully there are no issues.


The way the XLR socket mates with the chassis where the outer shell is flush with the front of the faceplate, means that its likely not a tolerance problem due to an assembly issue but may simply be that of the XLR plug channel and the socket key are sticking. We know Schiit uses Neutrik XLRs which are industry standouts, but prazvt didn't report on the XLR brand he was inserting. If it was an undersized faceplate hole that was putting pressure around the edge of the socket, then prazvt could remove the top cover and that would release the tension. I consider that less likely as many of us would have experienced that as well. Obviously, remote troubleshooting is a b***h.


----------



## Soundmancan

Well, I have been here slaving away since earlier this morning when I received my Jotunheim 2. I have to say, I am really impressed. Jason & company have really hit it outta the park with this one. I started listening (Jot 2>Bifrost2 balanced) with my Hifiman Arya's (balanced). I am coming from aTopping A90 so bear with me. Most of the day I am thinking to myself, wow this Amp has some soundstage! Very wide and holographic at times. Then it dawned on me, as it has been said in the past, the Arya's are (soundstage wise), a planar HD800's. The Jotunheim 2 was for the first time actually maximizing the capability of this headphone! Sure, it sounded great on the A90, but the A90 wasn't maximizing the capability of the headphone from a soundstage perspective as the Arya has a wide and tall image and the Jot 2 brought that out. It's not just about enough power to drive it, it's about maximizing the capability of the headphone. And that percussion! This amp really slams. The Jot 2 is nothing like the original and definitely a nice upgrade. I would also say that this amp has a nice sub bass which gives it a nice and enjoyable tonality. I broke out my trusty HD600's (balanced) and again it's like I am hearing this headphone for the first time again. I always preferred the HD600's over the 650's BTW, just how I roll . Again this headphone really sounds great especially with that sub bass as we all know the HD600 is bass lite so it is a welcome addition. I am not saying this is a warm amplifier but it is ever so slighty warm side of neutral. Just enough to sound really nice which I like. Hope this helps!


----------



## emilsal

Soundmancan said:


> Well, I have been here slaving away since earlier this morning when I received my Jotunheim 2. I have to say, I am really impressed. Jason & company have really hit it outta the park with this one. I started listening (Jot 2>Bifrost2 balanced) with my Hifiman Arya's (balanced). I am coming from aTopping A90 so bear with me. Most of the day I am thinking to myself, wow this Amp has some soundstage! Very wide and holographic at times. Then it dawned on me, as it has been said in the past, the Arya's are (soundstage wise), a planar HD800's. The Jotunheim 2 was for the first time actually maximizing the capability of this headphone! Sure, it sounded great on the A90, but the A90 wasn't maximizing the capability of the headphone from a soundstage perspective as the Arya has a wide and tall image and the Jot 2 brought that out. It's not just about enough power to drive it, it's about maximizing the capability of the headphone. And that percussion! This amp really slams. The Jot 2 is nothing like the original and definitely a nice upgrade. I would also say that this amp has a nice sub bass which gives it a nice and enjoyable tonality. I broke out my trusty HD600's (balanced) and again it's like I am hearing this headphone for the first time again. I always preferred the HD600's over the 650's BTW, just how I roll . Again this headphone really sounds great especially with that sub bass as we all know the HD600 is bass lite so it is a welcome addition. I am not saying this is a warm amplifier but it is ever so slighty warm side of neutral. Just enough to sound really nice which I like. Hope this helps!


You got me excited with this review! I sold my a90 to buy the the jot and I have the arya as well. Can’t wait.


----------



## Soundmancan

emilsal said:


> You got me excited with this review! I sold my a90 to buy the the jot and I have the arya as well. Can’t wait.


Great! Hope you enjoy it as much as I am. What DAC are you using? LMK what you think of it once you get it. Try and use it balanced if you can. I used my Beyerdynamic DT770 80ohm briefly and it sounded good single ended but didnt do much testing in this configuration yet.


----------



## emilsal

Soundmancan said:


> Great! Hope you enjoy it as much as I am. What DAC are you using? LMK what you think of it once you get it. Try and use it balanced if you can. I used my Beyerdynamic DT770 80ohm briefly and it sounded good single ended but didnt do much testing in this configuration yet.


Bifrost 2. Other cans are Elegia and Argon Mk. 3


----------



## Soundmancan

emilsal said:


> Bifrost 2. Other cans are Elegia and Argon Mk. 3


----------



## MtnMan307

Mine just got here tonight.  I've been A/B-ing it with the old Jot 1, both fed by Bifrost 2 and using Aeolus headphones.  

This could possibly outrank the Lyr 3 as I mentioned on the Schiit thread.  Holy smokes.


----------



## tamleo (Dec 28, 2020)

MtnMan307 said:


> Mine just got here tonight.  I've been A/B-ing it with the old Jot 1, both fed by Bifrost 2 and using Aeolus headphones.
> 
> This could possibly outrank the Lyr 3 as I mentioned on the Schiit thread.  Holy smokes.


Interesting. Please give me longer comparisons between the Jot 3 and the Jot 1 and the Lyr 3 if you have time. Tks


----------



## tcellguy

MtnMan307 said:


> Mine just got here tonight.  I've been A/B-ing it with the old Jot 1, both fed by Bifrost 2 and using Aeolus headphones.
> 
> This could possibly outrank the Lyr 3 as I mentioned on the Schiit thread.  Holy smokes.


I need to get an Aeolus. How is the sub bass with the Jot 2?


----------



## tcellguy

tamleo said:


> Interesting. Please give me longer comparisons with the Jot 1 and the Lyr 3 if you have time. Tks


I posted some comparisons here: 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-asgard-3-impressions-thread.914012/post-15230866


----------



## MtnMan307

tcellguy said:


> I need to get an Aeolus. How is the sub bass with the Jot 2?


It seems really good so far.  The bass extension and detail is excellent.


----------



## Lolito

why so many people sold their Topping A90 amp? is it really that bad??


----------



## jjflemin

MtnMan307 said:


> Mine just got here tonight.  I've been A/B-ing it with the old Jot 1, both fed by Bifrost 2 and using Aeolus headphones.
> 
> This could possibly outrank the Lyr 3 as I mentioned on the Schiit thread.  Holy smokes.



Definitely interested in hearing more comparisons to the Lyr 3! I am pretty much only listening to a verite closed and auteur nowadays and they both play well with the Lyr 3 from a Bifrost 2. Would love to have balanced options as well so am considering selling the Lyr 3 and getting the Jot 2. How would you compare the Lyr and Jot with your Aeolus?


----------



## emilsal

Lolito said:


> why so many people sold their Topping A90 amp? is it really that bad??


I actually really liked it a lot. Much better than the THX AAA 789 that I had prior. I really wanted to get a matching stack that’s why I sold it and got the jot 2.


----------



## Soundmancan

Lolito said:


> why so many people sold their Topping A90 amp? is it really that bad??


It is not that the A90 is bad, but the Jot 2 is better. I have an A90 myself and it has been my favorite amp since its release. I preferred it over the THX789, Lyr 3, OG Jot, Magni Heresy, Magni 3, Magnius & Vali 2. It is a very good amp that is very transparent, but again, the Jot 2 is better IMHO. Not to mention I support Schitt and the fact that their gear is made here in the old USA.


----------



## Lolito

Thanks a lot for your replies. I am also in the market for one of these, Jout2 being new, could you please describe the differences, in sound, in tactile feedback, in the general experience. Why is it better the schiit? I see ti has a much better and larger pot, the knob also looks so much more gorgeous. Not much information out there about this new device. Please explain it f you have time. I was interested on the A90 initially, but I don't trust topping over long time reliability, the knob is a joke, and the pot behind that knob looks so tiny and cheap... I have a jds atom right now, wanna move to XLR for the speakers pre amp...

Theory has it that A90 is the most clean, best measuring. jout2 is supposed to be less neutral than a90, with a tiny bit of coloration... what is that coloration, is it 3dimensinal, or holographic, or compressed or flat or airy or... thanks!!


----------



## blackdragon87

black one on fed ex truck for delivery today😁


----------



## acs236

I just received an A90 to pair with my D90.  I had been using a THX789 with the D90, but I don't have any sense of which one I like better yet.  I also have a Jot 2 on the way to take the place of my Prehead for my computer setup, for which I require preamp functionality in addition to a headphone amp.  I've had good experience with Topping so far.  Personally, I find the differences between amps to be exaggerated overall, but that clearly doesn't stop me from acquiring them.



Soundmancan said:


> It is not that the A90 is bad, but the Jot 2 is better. I have an A90 myself and it has been my favorite amp since its release. I preferred it over the THX789, Lyr 3, OG Jot, Magni Heresy, Magni 3, Magnius & Vali 2. It is a very good amp that is very transparent, but again, the Jot 2 is better IMHO. Not to mention I support Schitt and the fact that their gear is made here in the old USA.


----------



## emilsal

blackdragon87 said:


> black one on fed ex truck for delivery today😁


Congrats! Hopefully I get a ship date soon.


----------



## hollandstein

emilsal said:


> Congrats! Hopefully I get a ship date soon.


I mailed and they said the current batch is in production and should ship in the next couple days. Ordered mine on 12/18


----------



## Soundmancan

I agree that much does tend to get exaggerated about nearly everything. We are in a hobby that is so subjective. Everyone sees and hears things differently and has different tastes. That being said, I only post my observations based upon my experience with the gear I do have and have had. As someone who loves good sound, I am always on the lookout for something that sounds better to MY ears. I do listen to what the community is saying on gear and get a general consensus on to what to expect with certain gear. I have an Topping A90/D90 stack as well. And by all acounts, it really is an end game combo for anyone who wants to stop. The THX 789 was a turning point for amplifiers to get better and cheaper. And it is a great amp. I had two of them. Then I got my A90 Which I paired with my D90(obviously) and my Bifrost 2. Two great Dacs and one great amp = great music listening. I love Schitts stuff and I think they present great value. To me the A90 sounds just as transparent (if not more so) and more rounded which equates to enjoyability for me. The THX amps have a sharpness to them IMO that I am not crazy about. When I say the Jot 2 is better, I say that IMO it is better for my ears and what I like and proceed to describe to everyone what I am hearing to the best of my ability as I do not want to stear anyone wrong. My current stack is the Jotunheim 2/Bifrost 2. Selling my A90/D90 stack. Good luck with your gear, it's all good.


----------



## JoeKickass

Comparisons to the Asgard 3?
I just watched Steve Guttenberg's Asgard 3 review and he mentions he thinks it resolves a bit more than the Jot 1


----------



## ejong7

Soundmancan said:


> I agree that much does tend to get exaggerated about nearly everything. We are in a hobby that is so subjective. Everyone sees and hears things differently and has different tastes. That being said, I only post my observations based upon my experience with the gear I do have and have had. As someone who loves good sound, I am always on the lookout for something that sounds better to MY ears. I do listen to what the community is saying on gear and get a general consensus on to what to expect with certain gear. I have an Topping A90/D90 stack as well. And by all acounts, it really is an end game combo for anyone who wants to stop. The THX 789 was a turning point for amplifiers to get better and cheaper. And it is a great amp. I had two of them. Then I got my A90 Which I paired with my D90(obviously) and my Bifrost 2. Two great Dacs and one great amp = great music listening. I love Schitts stuff and I think they present great value. To me the A90 sounds just as transparent (if not more so) and more rounded which equates to enjoyability for me. The THX amps have a sharpness to them IMO that I am not crazy about. When I say the Jot 2 is better, I say that IMO it is better for my ears and what I like and proceed to describe to everyone what I am hearing to the best of my ability as I do not want to stear anyone wrong. My current stack is the Jotunheim 2/Bifrost 2. Selling my A90/D90 stack. Good luck with your gear, it's all good.



Can you help me compare both the topping and schiit pairings? I'm also contemplating between both. Only issue I have with schiit is that due to my location I'll easily have to fork out an extra 300-400 above the retails (tax and shipping) plus the fact I can't test them. The local supplier I frequent have the topping pairing available and ive set up a session to test them.


----------



## emilsal

hollandstein said:


> I mailed and they said the current batch is in production and should ship in the next couple days. Ordered mine on 12/18


I did the same and Laura said not for another week. Mine was ordered 12/20.


----------



## Soundmancan

ejong7 said:


> Can you help me compare both the topping and schiit pairings? I'm also contemplating between both. Only issue I have with schiit is that due to my location I'll easily have to fork out an extra 300-400 above the retails (tax and shipping) plus the fact I can't test them. The local supplier I frequent have the topping pairing available and ive set up a session to test them.


Well, what I can do is relate to you my impressions of both stacks as I hear them and what I enjoy. I don't know where you stand as far as the measurement game goes or how important that is to you, but if this is something you care about the Topping stack wins in that regard. Although measurements may play some kind of role in improving sound quality, I am not sold on the fact that insane measurements equates to better sound. After all, many people love the sound quality tubes bring and we all know how they measure. So in the end, go for whatever brings you the most enjoyment for your music. Comparing the stacks, I would say the Schitt stack is superior (IMO) because of the multibit sound which I am a proponent of, to me the music just sounds more substantial and real whereas the D90, while being a very good DAC just sounds drier and less engaging to me. The A90 is a very good transparent amp that doesn't impart any coloration of its own and allows the DAC to shine through. Regardless of what many will tell you, a DAC isn't just a DAC IMO. It is a device that creates music! It is taking those ones and zeros and recreating the original analog signal from them. I am no engineer, but the more accurate the recreation of that signal the better the sound will be. Both DACS do this in different ways and I'll leave it up to you to which technology you prefer, but to me multibit is where it's at hence why I much prefer the Bifrost 2. The Jotunheim 2 I have had for a few days now and I prefer that to the A90 because it is a discrete amp, not chip based, has gobs of power that powers my Arya's, HD600's and Elex the way they were meant to be. It maximizes the attributes of my headphones. It also has a better soundstage and ever so slightly on the warm side of neutral which imparts a richness to the music that I very much enjoy. The A90 powered them for sure, but didn't maxmize the headphones the way the Jotunheim 2 does. The bottom line is, Schitt maximizes their gear for the best sound quality at their spcific price points and Topping is maximizing their gear for the best measurements with sound quality being a secondary consideration. Not saying the Topping doesnt sound good because it does, but just not as good as my Schitt gear. These are just my 2cents and ymmv. Hope this helps. Also, I am not into MQA or DSD or any ultra hi-res 768k stuff, give me a well mastered recording on redbook audio and I am golden. My CD's from the 80's, for the large part, sound much better than the new stuff these days due in large part to differing mastering ideologies, IMO.


----------



## hollandstein

Soundmancan said:


> Well, what I can do is relate to you my impressions of both stacks as I hear them and what I enjoy. I don't know where you stand as far as the measurement game goes or how important that is to you, but if this is something you care about the Topping stack wins in that regard. Although measurements may play some kind of role in improving sound quality, I am not sold on the fact that insane measurements equates to better sound. After all, many people love the sound quality tubes bring and we all know how they measure. So in the end, go for whatever brings you the most enjoyment for your music. Comparing the stacks, I would say the Schitt stack is superior (IMO) because of the multibit sound which I am a proponent of, to me the music just sounds more substantial and real whereas the D90, while being a very good DAC just sounds drier and less engaging to me. The A90 is a very good transparent amp that doesn't impart any coloration of its own and allows the DAC to shine through. Regardless of what many will tell you, a DAC isn't just a DAC IMO. It is a device that creates music! It is taking those ones and zeros and recreating the original analog signal from them. I am no engineer, but the more accurate the recreation of that signal the better the sound will be. Both DACS do this in different ways and I'll leave it up to you to which technology you prefer, but to me multibit is where it's at hence why I much prefer the Bifrost 2. The Jotunheim 2 I have had for a few days now and I prefer that to the A90 because it is a discrete amp, not chip based, has gobs of power that powers my Arya's, HD600's and Elex the way they were meant to be. It maximizes the attributes of my headphones. It also has a better soundstage and ever so slightly on the warm side of neutral which imparts a richness to the music that I very much enjoy. The A90 powered them for sure, but didn't maxmize the headphones the way the Jotunheim 2 does. The bottom line is, Schitt maximizes their gear for the best sound quality at their spcific price points and Topping is maximizing their gear for the best measurements with sound quality being a secondary consideration. Not saying the Topping doesnt sound good because it does, but just not as good as my Schitt gear. These are just my 2cents and ymmv. Hope this helps. Also, I am not into MQA or DSD or any ultra hi-res 768k stuff, give me a well mastered recording on redbook audio and I am golden. My CD's from the 80's, for the large part, sound much better than the new stuff these days due in large part to differing mastering ideologies, IMO.


Sound beats measurements any day.


----------



## adydula (Dec 30, 2020)

Hello,

I was fortunate enough to have a Jot 2 here for several weeks before the announce.

Thanks for Jason and Schiit....owning many Schiit products over the years, I am indeed a Schiit schill for sure and have and do enjoy Schiit products.

A great small company that makes affordable headphone and audio products assembled in the USA but good people in California and soon to be in Texas.

I have recently compared the Jot 2 with several amps both Schiit and other vendors amps (up to $3500).

I am happy to report that the Jot2 IMO stands tall against most any other good headphone amp out there. Its what i call a "super amp"...a total re-design of the Jot 1....enough power to drive most any headphone out there very well.

With SE and Balanced inputs and outputs and two gain choices its like you have 8 different combinations to get you to your audio nirvana "land"...choices!!!







Here were my first impressions back then:
J2 impressions:

1. Good fit and finish. The Brushed Aluminum case looks very good.

2. Seems very close to the J1 for sound signature, objectively its pretty close.

3. Subjectively its definitely "more open. "Clearer less Jot like..: many folks think the J1 is warm...the new J2 is definitely less warm to my ears.

Using HD600s, Focal Clears and Hedd Headphones. The Hedds are the hardest to drive and the J2 has NO issue driving them into destruction.

Perception and reality: Where the volume pot position is located often tells a headphone person how powerful a amp is, just by where the vol pot has to be rotated to, to get the volume they want for their headphone and suitable listening position. Using my HEDD headphones, rated at Efficiency: 87 dB SPL for 1 mW and 42 Ohm impedance. With the Asgard 3 in low gain I can crank the vol pot almost wide open to get them to play loud. On high gain its 10 oclock to 12 oclock...compared to the Jot 1 which I only have to rotate the pot to 10 oclock the impression is the Asgard 3 is anemic, even though it has enough power to drive the cans to unsafe listening levels. With Jot 2 I hardly ever go over 10 oclock in high gain balanced or in low gain, maybe 12 oclock in low gain. On the other end is the Soundaware that I cant hardly move the vol pot before its too loud, another not so good implementation....and why I like the log pots...gets u off the "bottom" end etc.

4. Love the 4 leds internally, nice amber glow and there is still the power on led that I like as well.

5. Out of all the amps I have the balanced out with the HEDDs is near perfect in overall soundstage, musicality, great slam, very 3 dimensional. Bass slam...excellent control with harder to drive cans...more than enough power etc..

6. The end game is I should send back the Lyr3, Asgard 3, the Jot 1, Magnius, Vahalla 2, etc and sell all my other crap and just be VERY happy with this amp. (I love the Lyr 3, the A3 is ok, The Vahalla 2 with the Senns and Beyers .)... There is a bunch of tube heads out here that love the Lyr 3, and want you to make a higher end tube amp $500-$700 range. Something along the lines of the Hagerman TUBA parafeed EL84 based amp for $649. Thats what they "think" they need from Schiit....but sometimes this is more emotional vs rational thinking....cosmetics of the "glowing" tubes etc...

7. It also drove the Hifi man Susvaras extremely well...no need for a speaker amp! All Schiit amps drove the Susvaras here.

8. The experience with the HEDDs comes alive and sounds like speakers hanging off my ears...like the SR1a's..in that direction.

9. Diana Krall vocals are perfect...tone etc. Very well balanced amp.

10. Case is mildly warm to the touch...after 1 hour on. Measured temp on bottom of case sitting on top of J1 (off) and its 83 deg F in a
warm room". AC off. Probe stuck in top vent hole right side 1/4" 90 deg F. Top outside case on the Schiit logo 80 def F.
This is a great selling point....based on past Schiit amps running warmer...this is a big deal for some.

10A. This might be the "one amp" to rule them all!! Hobbitsville!

11. Anything special with the low vs high gain settings, like with feedback or not, wide open etc?

12. Basically a class AB amp with Continuity - S.

13. Is this log taper pot? Yes - Alps 15A Taper.

14. Is the amp direct coupled or cap coupled? = Direct coupled all the way.

At the price point its a "winner" here....will listen for several days to see if the newness of a new amp wears off somewhat.

Thanks again for a GREAT amp....
Alex

Tested against: Lyr 3, Asgard 3, Jot 1, Soundaware P1, Hersey, Magni 3, Tuba, BH Crack, HPA-1, Whammy and several custom DIY amps. etc...


----------



## ev666il

Strange you'd say you find the original Jotunheim warm—it's actually on the bright side of neutral and many people find it too harsh for their taste.


----------



## emilsal

ev666il said:


> Strange you'd say you find the original Jotunheim warm—it's actually on the bright side of neutral and many people find it too harsh for their taste.


Yeah that’s what I thought of the J1 as well. If he says the J2 is less warm I might not like that.


----------



## adydula

The one thing I have learned is we all hear differently.....

Alex


----------



## XERO1 (Dec 30, 2020)

adydula said:


> 3. Subjectively its definitely "more open. "Clearer less Jot like..: many folks think the J1 is warm...the new J2 is definitely less warm to my ears.


Uh, 'warm' is the _*last* *word* _in the_ English language_ I would use to describe the SQ of the Jot 1.


----------



## tamleo (Dec 30, 2020)

XERO1 said:


> Uh, 'warm' is the _*last* *word* _in the_ English language_ I would use to describe the SQ of the Jot 1.


The bass on the Jot 1 is thick and loud. The treble is harsh and loud as well. That is why many said it to be a warm amp and many others said it to be piercing amp


----------



## tcellguy

I think there was a possible revision at some point that led to a warmer Jot 1.
Jot 1 sounds warmer the THX789 to me.


----------



## ev666il

I bought my Jot 1 this July and it's definitely on the bright side of neutral as far as I can tell.


----------



## adydula

Several folks have tried to describe "all" 8 possibilities and how they sound...for some this is a really neat thing...for me its just splitting hairs...

Enjoy the music!
Alex


----------



## KLJTech

I've had the Jot 2 for a week now and I'm very impressed with it. Any headphone amp I use in my office system has to pull double duty as a preamp and I primarily listen to speakers. This thing sounds better as a balanced preamp than any $400 device has a right to. I'm feeding it from the balanced outputs from the Bifrost 2. I've only used the balanced outputs to my speaker amp and the balanced out to my Audeze's, both sound clear, open, dynamic with a dead silent background. Though the LCD-Xes are easy to drive I'm thinking I find High gain to sound a bit better than Low gain (both sound great). I admit I do have a negative bias against cool running amps but it appears I'll have to get over that as the Jot 2 never gets more than slightly warm in my setup. Tracking is perfect down to the very lowest levels. Schiit really hit this one out of the park.


----------



## Soundmancan

adydula said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was fortunate enough to have a Jot 2 here for several weeks before the announce.
> 
> ...


That's one heck of a Schitt stack you got there! The only way I would describe Jot 1 as being warm would be when I put my hand on it! Lol.


----------



## Terra123

Soundmancan said:


> That's one heck of a Schitt stack you got there! The only way I would describe Jot 1 as being warm would be when I put my hand on it! Lol.




HI there

As someone looking at getting back into headphone listening after 'many' years away (last phones I had were Stax c. 1970's), and with a nod toward what I have on hand between casual listening and audio recording, how does this Jot 2 sound with BAL input and SE output?


----------



## Soundmancan

Terra123 said:


> HI there
> 
> As someone looking at getting back into headphone listening after 'many' years away (last phones I had were Stax c. 1970's), and with a nod toward what I have on hand between casual listening and audio recording, how does this Jot 2 sound with BAL input and SE output?


It sounds great actually. Sitting here listening to it through the se output on my Philips shp9500s. No complaints here.


----------



## ejong7

Soundmancan said:


> Well, what I can do is relate to you my impressions of both stacks as I hear them and what I enjoy. I don't know where you stand as far as the measurement game goes or how important that is to you, but if this is something you care about the Topping stack wins in that regard. Although measurements may play some kind of role in improving sound quality, I am not sold on the fact that insane measurements equates to better sound. After all, many people love the sound quality tubes bring and we all know how they measure. So in the end, go for whatever brings you the most enjoyment for your music. Comparing the stacks, I would say the Schitt stack is superior (IMO) because of the multibit sound which I am a proponent of, to me the music just sounds more substantial and real whereas the D90, while being a very good DAC just sounds drier and less engaging to me. The A90 is a very good transparent amp that doesn't impart any coloration of its own and allows the DAC to shine through. Regardless of what many will tell you, a DAC isn't just a DAC IMO. It is a device that creates music! It is taking those ones and zeros and recreating the original analog signal from them. I am no engineer, but the more accurate the recreation of that signal the better the sound will be. Both DACS do this in different ways and I'll leave it up to you to which technology you prefer, but to me multibit is where it's at hence why I much prefer the Bifrost 2. The Jotunheim 2 I have had for a few days now and I prefer that to the A90 because it is a discrete amp, not chip based, has gobs of power that powers my Arya's, HD600's and Elex the way they were meant to be. It maximizes the attributes of my headphones. It also has a better soundstage and ever so slightly on the warm side of neutral which imparts a richness to the music that I very much enjoy. The A90 powered them for sure, but didn't maxmize the headphones the way the Jotunheim 2 does. The bottom line is, Schitt maximizes their gear for the best sound quality at their spcific price points and Topping is maximizing their gear for the best measurements with sound quality being a secondary consideration. Not saying the Topping doesnt sound good because it does, but just not as good as my Schitt gear. These are just my 2cents and ymmv. Hope this helps. Also, I am not into MQA or DSD or any ultra hi-res 768k stuff, give me a well mastered recording on redbook audio and I am golden. My CD's from the 80's, for the large part, sound much better than the new stuff these days due in large part to differing mastering ideologies, IMO.



Understood and thanks for your input. Measurements are secondary for me ( I can barely read a graph ) and sound quality definitely higher in priority. Just a little hesitant because of how much tax and shipping would cost which may put it above my price range. Perhaps I should be more patient and wait for an opportunity to try them out when we can finally travel properly.


----------



## blackdragon87

just received this yesterday from schiit. ive had none of the issues so far previously posted so im glad. I like the look of it with the joan of arc sticker personally


----------



## Mark-sf

blackdragon87 said:


> just received this yesterday from schiit. ive had none of the issues so far previously posted so im glad. I like the look of it with the joan of arc sticker personally


Congrats! 
Hadn't noticed before, but the black finish has a different style (not simply finish)  knob from the silver one. Does yours still have the set screw?


----------



## blackdragon87

Mark-sf said:


> Congrats!
> Hadn't noticed before, but the black finish has a different style (not simply finish)  knob from the silver one. Does yours still have the set screw?



i dont believe it does but i may be wrong. first piece of black schiit


----------



## Mark-sf

blackdragon87 said:


> i dont believe it does but i may be wrong. first piece of black schiit


You'd know it by seeing it on the side at 9 o'clock with the knob at 12 o'clock.


----------



## blackdragon87

hollandstein said:


> Sound beats measurements any day.



in total agreement


----------



## ev666il

Jotunheim 2 is in da house. I repeat: Jotunheim 2 is in da house.






Aesthetically it looks the same as its predecessor except for two things:


A third switch on the front panel to mute/unmute the pre outs
No screw through the volume pot
Packaging is exactly the same as its predecessor as well, and mine did indeed come with a Schiit sticker.

I've run a quick test and both channels are working, as well as the pot seems very smooth so it appears my unit is in perfect working order.

I'll post some impressions after I've had time to enjoy some old favorites


----------



## ev666il

Some initial impressions with my Bifrost 2 > Jotunheim 2 > Focal Utopia chain (going full-on balanced.)

As soon as I hit play I thought, _"Isn't this supposed to have MORE power than the Jot OG? Somehow I need to crank it more..."_
Guess what? Joke's on me—it _is_ more powerful. Once I cranked it to what I felt was a loud but satisfactory volume, my wife locked herself in the bedroom (which is adjacent to our living room) because the loud music was bothering her. Next we talked, she told me even with closed doors she could still hear it pretty clearly, and I should not listen to music that loud anymore. I kid you not.
So why my initial impression that volume was lower? Because the mids and treble of the Jot 2 are much more refined and pleasant than those of the Jot OG, which leads to the desire to keep cranking it up. I wouldn't say the Jot 2 is _warm_ per se, but it is warmer than Jot OG, which was on the bright side of the spectrum.
Slam and bass extension, on the other hand, remain as good as they were in Jot OG—which is plenty good.
Instrument separation, which I thought was already good in Jot OG, is noticeably improved. I can more easily place the instruments in space, which leads to a perceived increase in soundstage depth—though I still feel the Jot 2 is not gonna win any awards in this particular field.
All in all, a decided step up from Jot OG and crazy, crazy value for $399. Highly recommended.


----------



## adydula

Congrats on the JOT2...

Were u using HIGH or LOW gain with balanced in and balanced out?

Alex


----------



## ev666il

adydula said:


> Congrats on the JOT2...
> 
> Were u using HIGH or LOW gain with balanced in and balanced out?



Thank you, Alex 

Low gain. I always use low gain and never go past 12 o'clock on the knob. In fact, I was at about 12 o'clock when my wife locked herself in the bedroom so that's a level I'm not allowed to match anymore in the future. High gain would probably deafen me.


----------



## adydula

Yeah! 

It might be a good idea to get an SPL meter and measure with a test tone to see where u are actually listening at??

I have an old Radio "Rat" Shack SPL meter I use...made an el cheopo adapter (1/4 " mounting photo board) with a hole cut out in it.
I put it on the earpad and place the meters probe in the hole a snug fit and play a 1khz test tone and turn up the volume to see where 70,75, 80, 85 etc are
on the volume dial.

The only variance then is the level (replay gain) is different between tunes...so be careful with this or us re-play gain leveling in your music player to mitigate.

I think the new Jot 2 is a excellent all around performer...when i had it a few months back I even used it with some Susvaras and they played very well..

For $399 this amp is a "steal"...

Alex


----------



## ev666il

I'd never use any sort of gain leveling—I love my music and would never do anything to hurt it 

I should probably get a SPL meter, though. Good to have an idea how loud I'm actually listening to; I'd hate for my tinnitus to get worse (it's manageable right now.)


----------



## adydula

Gear 101: How to Use an SPL Meter - Bing video


----------



## Odin412

ev666il said:


> So why my initial impression that volume was lower? Because the mids and treble of the Jot 2 are much more refined and pleasant than those of the Jot OG, which leads to the desire to keep cranking it up. I wouldn't say the Jot 2 is _warm_ per se, but it is warmer than Jot OG, which was on the bright side of the spectrum.



Thanks for sharing your impressions! The treble on the Jotunheim 1 was a bit too much for my ears, and I'm happy that the V2 has been improved in this area.


----------



## Clemmaster

No harshness whatsoever with Bifrost 2 -> Jotunheim 2 -> Utopia (single ended, for now).
Everything is oh so smooth and one can indeed crank the volume quite high as a result!


----------



## bequietjk (Jan 1, 2021)

As a Californian I'm extremely interested in the Jot 2.  I say hell yeah to supporting Schiit and they work out of CA?   Looking forward to hearing more impressions from you guys! 

God bless and Happy New Year!


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

Am I better off going with a separate DAC or will the multibit card be alright? Does that have the unisom usb? It’s not clear from the website


----------



## ev666il

The DAC cards have USB Gen5, so if you want Unison (spoiler alert: you do), you’ll want an external DAC.

The internal Multibit DAC card is all right, but Bifrost 2 outclasses it in just about every aspect. Plus an external DAC doesn’t leech off the amp’s power supply.


----------



## Lolito

So the preouts here are always running, always, you gotta press that new switch to turn them off, only way. And then, headphones need to be disconnected to mute... but even if you connect the headphones, preouts are on, gotta press that switch to turn them off... 

Maybe schiit people should go less to the brewery?? maybe then they put the power switch on the front? any thoughts?


----------



## Soundmancan

ev666il said:


> The DAC cards have USB Gen5, so if you want Unison (spoiler alert: you do), you’ll want an external DAC.
> 
> The internal Multibit DAC card is all right, but Bifrost 2 outclasses it in just about every aspect. Plus an external DAC doesn’t leech off the amp’s power supply.


I agree, In my mind and from what I heard, the internal card is not as good as a seperate DAC. It leaches power from the internal power supply of the amp and doesnt run at the requisite 2v or 4v output of a standalone DAC. Not to mention you are limited to one input. An external DAC will be superior from the standpoint of having its own power supply, more inputs, sound quality and the fact that you can transfer it to any device should you want to upgrade your amp down the line. The Modi 3+ is $99 and has multiple inputs as well as Unison so this may very well be the best option for you. I haven't heard it so I can't comment on the sound quality but I am sure that for that $99 you can't lose. If multibit is your thing, you can look at the Modi multibit which is $250. Also, for $200 which would be the same price as the Internal multibit card, you can opt for the modius which is an AKM 4493 and can be run balanced and would stack with the JOT 2 perfectly. This Dac also sounds great for the price and has Unison as well. If an all in one unit is what you are looking for either internal card will provide good sound quality just not the best at the requisite price point.


----------



## MtnMan307

Both the Modius and Modi Multibit are great DACs.  Very different though.


----------



## KLJTech

Brought in the New Year by turning the lights off and listening to Tool - Fear Inoculum, with the Jot 2 feeding my LCD-Xes via the balanced output (High gain), a religious experience to say the least. Love the new preamp output switching...very handy. Terrific sounding amp! 
Happy New Year!


----------



## XERO1 (Jan 1, 2021)

KLJTech said:


> Brought in the New Year by turning the lights off and listening to Tool - Fear Inoculum, with the Jot 2 feeding my LCD-Xes via the balanced output (High gain), a religious experience to say the least.
> 
> Happy New Year!



Doesn't get much better than that.

*Happy New Year, everyone!! *

May 2021 be the beginning of better times for all.


----------



## inmytaxi (Jan 1, 2021)

Lolito said:


> ... put the power switch on the front? any thoughts?


I won't buy any gear with a power switch on the front because I know the designer has been compromised and their owner is a libby lib who probably wears a mask too.



MtnMan307 said:


> Both the Modius and Modi Multibit are great DACs.  Very different though.


I prefer the mimby, though I admit it's probably because it cost me more money.

Speaking of Mimby, and I have to be really quiet because she's sleeping ...

what do you guys who've done it think of upgrading to Bifrost 2 or Yggy GS? Why? 

sorry to steer back on topic, trying to keep from doing this ...


----------



## MtnMan307

Bifrost 2 is an incredible DAC. If you want a Modi Multibit upgrade, I highly recommend it.


----------



## XERO1 (Jan 1, 2021)

MtnMan307 said:


> Bifrost 2 is an incredible DAC. If you want a Modi Multibit upgrade, I highly recommend it.


As great sounding as the Mimby is, the Bimby2 takes the resolution up a couple notches while maintaining the Mimby's overall tonality. I *really* love mine.


----------



## inmytaxi

MtnMan307 said:


> Both the Modius and Modi Multibit are great DACs.  Very different though.


I prefer the mimby, though I admit it


XERO1 said:


> As great sounding as the Mimby is, the Bimby2 takes the resolution up a couple notches while maintaining the Mimby's overall tonality. I *really* love mine.


Thanks for the feedback guys. I need two dacs anyway and Bifrost is the right size ... until the Lokiest or w/e it is called is released ...


----------



## blackdragon87

Soundmancan said:


> p





XERO1 said:


> As great sounding as the Mimby is, the Bimby2 takes the resolution up a couple notches while maintaining the Mimby's overall tonality. I *really* love mine.



def agree, I upgraded from mimby as well


----------



## tcellguy

Bifrost 2 is so good it has so far eliminated any interest in “upgrading” further. 

Maybe I’ll get an Yggy one day...

The Bifrost > Jot 2 has really wide staging. 

Swapping in Modi 3 or Jot 1 drops the stage a bit and Modi 3 > Jot 1 is the most spatially constrained (still sounds great though lol).


----------



## Mark-sf

Uncle00Jesse said:


> Am I better off going with a separate DAC or will the multibit card be alright? Does that have the unisom usb? It’s not clear from the website


Reinforcing previous opinions, unless you only want a single box solution, going with the separate DAC is the way to go. I have both the Modi MB and BF2 and while the BF2 is definitely a step up in presentation its the same signature as Modi MB and I listen to it quite happily all day doing work. Where even the $50 really adds value is in the additional inputs. These are quite handy to have and makes upgrading easier as you have more flexibility in your options.


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

Thanks for the input on the all in one solution. For anyone that’s been around here a while, I had the original gungnir/mjolnir combo back in like 2012 up until I sold them a few years ago. They never really clicked for me... would a “modern” Bifrost 2/Jot 2 combo blow that gen 1 g/m combo out of the water with all the new tech? I want to get back in the game


----------



## cobrabucket (Jan 3, 2021)

Just got one of these to pair with my Gumby A2. I already have the A90 so it will be fun to compare. Stoked!


----------



## ev666il

tcellguy said:


> Bifrost 2 is so good it has so far eliminated any interest in “upgrading” further.



+1


----------



## bequietjk

@cobrabucket Oh hell yes.  That's gonna be a great time


----------



## tincanear

Uncle00Jesse said:


> Thanks for the input on the all in one solution. For anyone that’s been around here a while, I had the original gungnir/mjolnir combo back in like 2012 up until I sold them a few years ago. They never really clicked for me... would a “modern” Bifrost 2/Jot 2 combo blow that gen 1 g/m combo out of the water with all the new tech? I want to get back in the game



if your source uses USB, then definitely Bifrost 2 / Jotunheim 2 will be an upgrade over the 2012 hardware.


----------



## cobrabucket

For anyone who had both, any comparisons bn Jot 2 and A90?


----------



## adydula

I did have a D90 here and compared it to the J2....J2 hands down for me...less "bright"...


----------



## acs236

You mean the A90?



adydula said:


> I did have a D90 here and compared it to the J2....J2 hands down for me...less "bright"...


----------



## XERO1 (Jan 2, 2021)

My replacement Jot 2 arrived this morning.  Everything appears to be good so far. 

I'll post some comments (and maybe a mini-review) about it's SQ once I've got a handle on what I think about it.


----------



## hollandstein

XERO1 said:


> My replacement Jot 2 arrived this morning.  Everything appears to be good so far.
> 
> I'll post some comments (and maybe a mini-review) about it's SQ once I've got a handle on what I think about it.


You’ve received your second and I’m STILL waiting on my first!  *shakes fists at the sky*


----------



## adydula

acs236 said:


> You mean the A90?


Sorry my mistake i had the Topping D90 dac here not the A90.....

Alex


----------



## tincanear

hollandstein said:


> You’ve received your second and I’m STILL waiting on my first!  *shakes fists at the sky*




 if Jot 2 is as good as I think it will be (based on the initial reviews, and also how proud Jason is of the design, and the fact that he's not planning an upgrade to Mjolnir 2) your patience will be rewarded.


----------



## hollandstein

tincanear said:


> if Jot 2 is as good as I think it will be (based on the initial reviews, and also how proud Jason is of the design, and the fact that he's not planning an upgrade to Mjolnir 2) your patience will be rewarded.


I know. I’m very patient and looking forward to it but the excitement is getting to me.


----------



## cobrabucket

I ended up finding a silver one but I was hoping for black. Doubting it will happen, but just throwing it out there: I'd be happy to trade my silver Jot 2 for your black Jot 2. 
PM me if interested. 
::Fingers Crossed::


----------



## Soundmancan

I would like to know if anyone here has heard the Ragnarok 2? I have the Jot 2 and A90 already but just curious how much of a step up the Ragnarok 2 would be. Working towards the ultimate goal of a Rag/Yggy combo. Just gotta find space for 'em lol.


----------



## cobrabucket

Soundmancan said:


> I would like to know if anyone here has heard the Ragnarok 2? I have the Jot 2 and A90 already but just curious how much of a step up the Ragnarok 2 would be. Working towards the ultimate goal of a Rag/Yggy combo. Just gotta find space for 'em lol.


How do the A90 and the Jot 2 compare?


----------



## Soundmancan

XERO1 said:


> My replacement Jot 2 arrived this morning.  Everything appears to be good so far.
> 
> I'll post some comments (and maybe a mini-review) about it's SQ once I've got a handle on what I think about it.


Any impressions yet?


----------



## Soundmancan

cobrabucket said:


> How do the A90 and the Jot 2 compare?


If you find one of my prior posts in this thread I believe I have laid it out, but the short version is I love the A90 and think it is a great amplifier, however, after I plugged in the Jot 2 and had some time to figure it out it appeared as though the Jot 2 was maximizing the performance of my headphones, that is why they sounded different. The stage on my Arya's was wider and taller like it should be, my Elex was driven great as well as my HD600's. They all sounded new again. Clearer and crisper than before. The A90 sounds great dont get me wrong, but for the aforementioned reasons as well as being ever so slightly on the warm side of neutral the Jot 2 is much preferred for me.


----------



## cobrabucket

Thanks! You plan on keeping both? I might sell my A90 if the Jot 2 is as good as I am hoping it to be!


----------



## Soundmancan

cobrabucket said:


> Thanks! You plan on keeping both? I might sell my A90 if the Jot 2 is as good as I am hoping it to be!


I have the A90/D90 listed for sale. Keeping Jot 2 and Bifrost 2!


----------



## cgb3

cobrabucket said:


> Thanks! You plan on keeping both? I might sell my A90 if the Jot 2 is as good as I am hoping it to be!


"
I ended up finding a silver one but I was hoping for black. Doubting it will happen, but just throwing it out there: I'd be happy to trade my silver Jot 2 for your black Jot 2. 
PM me if interested. 
::Fingers Crossed:: "

I'm confused. You report that you have a Jot 2 in-hand, yet talk as if you don't?


----------



## cobrabucket

Not in hand as yet. Should arrive next week. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## bequietjk

For the Jot 2 owners out there that have experience with the THX 789...

How's the volume pot in comparison?


----------



## ev666il

hollandstein said:


> You’ve received your second and I’m STILL waiting on my first!  *shakes fists at the sky*



You may want to drop an email to orders@schiit.com to inquire about the status of your order. While it is true that they've got a lot on their hands, it seems strange that they would ship so many orders placed after yours, but not yours.



cobrabucket said:


> I ended up finding a silver one but I was hoping for black. Doubting it will happen, but just throwing it out there: I'd be happy to trade my silver Jot 2 for your black Jot 2.
> PM me if interested.



As in, finding a second-hand unit? There are second-hand Jot 2s already for sale out there?

Personally, I would have bought a black one from the mothership instead, if black was the color I was after (which tangentially it was and I did.)


----------



## Soundmancan

bequietjk said:


> For the Jot 2 owners out there that have experience with the THX 789...
> 
> How's the volume pot in comparison?


The knob on the Jot 2 is bigger and easier to use. The 789 is smaller but I had always found it pretty good IMHO.


----------



## TheAuthor

I have a Bifrost 2 and ordered a Jot 2 last week (currently using Asgard 3), do you think it might make a difference to use Bifrost's balanced output instead of the RCAs?


----------



## ev666il

TheAuthor said:


> do you think it might make a difference to use Bifrost's balanced output instead of the RCAs?



I think it might. Besides the extra power output (and power is _never_ enough), the Jotunheim 2's topology is inherently differential (read: balanced), so that's when it's at its best (well ain't that a tongue twister.)


----------



## Mark-sf

TheAuthor said:


> I have a Bifrost 2 and ordered a Jot 2 last week (currently using Asgard 3), do you think it might make a difference to use Bifrost's balanced output instead of the RCAs?


I would and do recommend going balanced as you'll get 6db better S/N ratio due to the higher signal output going in the Jot 2 not to mention common mode noise rejection. Even if in many cases it may not be audible, why choose to run in an inferior mode? Finally, the connectors are better than RCAs.


----------



## Lolito

TheAuthor said:


> I have a Bifrost 2 and ordered a Jot 2 last week (currently using Asgard 3), do you think it might make a difference to use Bifrost's balanced output instead of the RCAs?


I had the same question, but once you try XLR connections, there is no way back.


----------



## cobrabucket (Jan 3, 2021)

ev666il said:


> As in, finding a second-hand unit? There are second-hand Jot 2s already for sale out there?
> 
> Personally, I would have bought a black one from the mothership instead, if black was the color I was after (which tangentially it was and I did.)


Yep. I found one second hand, VERY surprisingly! Got a good price on it too. Still prefer the black, but am grateful to have found anything. Should ship tomorrow and hopefully be here soon. Coming from CA to Southern US. Either way, I am ecstatic!


----------



## bequietjk

I wish Schiit would produce a black brushed aluminum version for their models, with the same volume knob as the silver models but again in a black colorway.  Man that would be sweet.


----------



## born2relax

I have a Bifrost 2, should I get a Jotunheim 2 or an A90?


----------



## bequietjk

You might as well get the Jot 2 xD


----------



## blackdragon87

born2relax said:


> I have a Bifrost 2, should I get a Jotunheim 2 or an A90?



jot 2


----------



## zylare

Anybody try driving HE6SE with this yet? I know it’s best to use a speaker amp but it would be great if this were adequate.


----------



## pyrexia

zylare said:


> Anybody try driving HE6SE with this yet? I know it’s best to use a speaker amp but it would be great if this were adequate.



that was my intent when I receive it. Waiting is the hard part...


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

zylare said:


> Anybody try driving HE6SE with this yet? I know it’s best to use a speaker amp but it would be great if this were adequate.




Yes, works fine about the same quality as the original but has a slightly more refined sound in the mids and highs.


----------



## XERO1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Soundmancan said:


> Any impressions yet?



OK.... while I'm not quite ready to write a mini-review just yet, I've heard enough from the Jot 2 to be able to say this....

The Jot 2 is *everything* that I wished the original Jot was. I was *so* disappointed in the overly bright, harsh and 'always loud' SQ of the first Jot, and the flat, boring SQ of the balanced Magnius, that I honestly expected that the Jot 2 would probably just be more of the same, but I am *so happy to be wrong!* While I don't want to get into the sonic details of it yet, it definitely does have some small imperfections, but it gets *so much right* that they really pale into insignificance when contrasted with all that it gives you. But the bottom line is this:_ *I absolutely *_*love it !! *

One really cool thing about the Jot 2 is that it's Nexus topology actually does live up to the promise of being truly input-agnostic. I found that it does sound equally good from both of its inputs, with there being zero audible difference between them (at least to my ears) other than the XLR input being 6dB hotter than the SE input (2V vs. 4V). *But it most definitely is not* _*output-agnostic. *_While it's SE output is very good, essentially equal to the SQ of the Asgard 3, *you* *must** use it's balanced output* if you want to hear what the Jot 2 is truly capable of.

IMHO, I think the Jot 2 _*sets a new standard for sonic excellence*_ at anywhere near it's price. 

*Congrats, Jason! You knocked this one outta the park!! *******


----------



## Odin412

XERO1 said:


> OK.... while I'm not quite ready to write a mini-review just yet, I've heard enough from the Jot 2 to be able to say this....
> 
> The Jot 2 is *everything* that I wished the original Jot was. I was *so* disappointed in the overly bright, harsh and 'always loud' SQ of the first Jot, and the flat, boring SQ of the balanced Magnius, that I honestly expected that the Jot 2 would probably just be more of the same, but I am *so happy to be wrong!* While I don't want to get into the sonic details of it yet, it definitely does have some small imperfections, but it gets *so much right* that they really pale into insignificance when contrasted with all that it gives you. But the bottom line is this:_ *I absolutely *_*love it !! *
> 
> ...



Good to hear! I'm glad you like it. Looking forward to more of your impressions.


----------



## cobrabucket

XERO1 said:


> OK.... while I'm not quite ready to write a mini-review just yet, I've heard enough from the Jot 2 to be able to say this....
> 
> The Jot 2 is *everything* that I wished the original Jot was. I was *so* disappointed in the overly bright, harsh and 'always loud' SQ of the first Jot, and the flat, boring SQ of the balanced Magnius, that I honestly expected that the Jot 2 would probably just be more of the same, but I am *so happy to be wrong!* While I don't want to get into the sonic details of it yet, it definitely does have some small imperfections, but it gets *so much right* that they really pale into insignificance when contrasted with all that it gives you. But the bottom line is this:_ *I absolutely *_*love it !! *
> 
> ...


I can't wait to get mine! Got my tracking number today. Gonna take over a week from Canada, but it'll be worth it!


----------



## XERO1 (Jan 4, 2021)

cobrabucket said:


> I can't wait to get mine! Got my tracking number today. Gonna take over a week from Canada, but it'll be worth it!


Nice! Make sure to give it a good 24hrs of being left turned on (playing music through it during this time is optional) before you really start to listen to it critically.

I noticed a pretty significant improvement in the sound of it's treble after around 24hrs of warm-up/break-in time.

Also, with my headphones, I think the Jot 2 sounds best with it's gain set to High, but that's just my preference.

Edit - I just noticed that you have a Liquid Platinum and a A90.  I've owned both of them myself. They both ended up not being my cup o' tea for different reasons, but I'm really curious to hear your take on how the Jot 2 compares to them.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Jot 1 impressions.



XERO1 said:


> I just joined the Jot Club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now.



XERO1 said:


> OK.... while I'm not quite ready to write a mini-review just yet, I've heard enough from the Jot 2 to be able to say this....
> 
> The Jot 2 is *everything* that I wished the original Jot was. I was *so* disappointed in the overly bright, harsh and 'always loud' SQ of the first Jot, and the flat, boring SQ of the balanced Magnius, that I honestly expected that the Jot 2 would probably just be more of the same, but I am *so happy to be wrong!* While I don't want to get into the sonic details of it yet, it definitely does have some small imperfections, but it gets *so much right* that they really pale into insignificance when contrasted with all that it gives you. But the bottom line is this:_ *I absolutely *_*love it !! *
> 
> ...


----------



## TheRealDz

I have a Liquid Carbon and an A90...and am really eager to hear more detailed impressions about your Jot 2...  😁




XERO1 said:


> Nice! Make sure to give it a good 24hrs of being left turned on (playing music through it during this time is optional) before you really start to listen to it critically.
> 
> I noticed a pretty significant improvement in the sound of it's treble after around 24hrs of warm-up/break-in time.
> 
> ...


----------



## XERO1 (Jan 5, 2021)

AppleheadMay said:


> Jot 1 impressions.
> 
> Now.


There has been *A LOT* of water under the bridge since then.  I was but a babe in Babylon. I was using *Beyer T90's, *_*fer chrissakes!*_ One of *the brightest* *headphones* known to man! With one of *the*_* brightest amps*_ known to man!

It's a *miracle* I survived!! 

_-Edit-_ TBH, I was seduced by the Bright Side, as many noobs often are.  But I've learned a lot since then.

I'm really curious to read other Jot 2 owners opinions of it. And while I can only speak for myself, I'm *really* happy with the way the Jot 2 turned out.


----------



## AppleheadMay

XERO1 said:


> There has been *A LOT* of water under the bridge since then.  I was but a babe in Babylon. I was using *Beyer T90's, *_*fer chrissakes!*_ One of *the brightest* *headphones* know to man! With one of *the*_* brightest amp's*_ known to man!
> 
> It's a miracle I survived!




So you used the brightest headphones and didn't find the amp bright but now you do?

My point is that every time something new comes out a bunch of people start to hype it and aren't satisfied by only hyping it, they need to trash other gear with it.
A few months ago we had the topping A90 beating amps at several times the price, before that it was the THX789.
This isn't aimed directly at you, a lot of people are overhyping stuff here along with a bunch of youtubers who cash-in everytime.


----------



## XERO1 (Jan 4, 2021)

AppleheadMay said:


> So you used the brightest headphones and didn't find the amp bright but now you do?
> 
> My point is that every time something new comes out a bunch of people start to hype it and aren't satisfied by only hyping it, they need to trash other gear with it.
> A few months ago we had the topping A90 beating amps at several times the price, before that it was the THX789.
> This isn't aimed directly at you, a lot of people are overhyping stuff here along with a bunch of youtubers who cash-in everytime.


Oh, I totally get it.  But I genuinely think that the Jot 2 is the real deal.  It's not going to be all things to all people, but I do think it's a *damn* good-sounding amp, especially from it's balanced output.


----------



## AppleheadMay

XERO1 said:


> Oh, I totally get it.  But I genuinely think that the Jot 2 is the real deal.  It's not going to be all things to all people, but I do think it's a *damn* good-sounding amp, especially from it's balanced output.



I'm pretty sure it will be, I really like both the Jot 1 and Lyr 2 as well and the Bifrosat 2 is no slouch either to say the least.
I was underwhelmed by the smaller Schiit gear although they got hyped here as well. I had 2 Magnis a Vali and a Modi.
Still, I really like what the Jot 1 offered (and still offers) me at the price point.
I ordered the Jot 2 as well a month ago and it was shipped 24 days ago. Looks like FedEx is taking it for a tour around Europe at this point.


----------



## XERO1

AppleheadMay said:


> I ordered the Jot 2 as well a month ago and it was shipped 24 days ago. Looks like FedEx is taking it for a tour around Europe at this point.


Jeez, that sucks! 

I also had an unpleasant delay in getting my Jot 2.  The first one I got had a faulty left channel.  But the second one is fine.

Please let us know how you feel it compares to your original Jot.


----------



## AppleheadMay

I sure hope I get a working one as it's a drag to ship back to the US for repairs/replacement and arranging everything with customs here.
I had to return a Zana Deux once and when it was shipped back to me customs wanted to charge me 31% a second time.
After 2 months of discussions with them they gave me the choice to pay half or had the amp returned to sender ...

I must say that all the gear that was sent to me from Schiit US was working fine but all the gear I got from Schiit UK was either defective or the wrong item.
And Schiit EU hasn't got the Jot 2 yet, it usually takes a few months.
Quite a bit more expensive here as well, the Jot 1 without DAC with a 6% discount is still sold for €490 here.
Not that it's cheaper from the US with shipping and import but at least you get it a lot sooner ... if FedEx is doing their job.
Schiit customer support is looking into it now.


----------



## tamleo

XERO1 said:


> Nice! Make sure to give it a good 24hrs of being left turned on (playing music through it during this time is optional) before you really start to listen to it critically.
> 
> I noticed a pretty significant improvement in the sound of it's treble after around 24hrs of warm-up/break-in time.
> 
> ...


May i ask why you dont like the liquid platinum? It is even better than the lyr 3 in some areas in term of sq. Tks


----------



## inmytaxi

XERO1 said:


> *Congrats, Jason! You knocked this one outta the park!! *******


I can't stand this wishy washy Schiit. Take a stand, man!


----------



## Soundmancan

AppleheadMay said:


> So you used the brightest headphones and didn't find the amp bright but now you do?
> 
> My point is that every time something new comes out a bunch of people start to hype it and aren't satisfied by only hyping it, they need to trash other gear with it.
> A few months ago we had the topping A90 beating amps at several times the price, before that it was the THX789.
> This isn't aimed directly at you, a lot of people are overhyping stuff here along with a bunch of youtubers who cash-in everytime.


I do not necessarily think that people start trashing older stuff, but I think that it is just a matter as time goes by and technology improves new stuff comes out with that technology incorporated and the sound quality is subjectively improved and people are always going to compare it with older stuff as a point of reference. This hobby is very subjective and everyone's opinion is their own. So take everything with a grain of salt until new gear-itis wears off and peoples opinions start collectively agreeing. And at that point you should use that as a general guide to your own preferences. Nothing is set in stone. The THX and A90 were milestones as far measurements were concerned, but as we all know, measurements doesn't equate to sound quality. There alot of factors to consider when buying gear and listening to music. Music being the big factor here as how it is mastered. Mastering music so it sounds good on a wide variety of gear vs music mastered to sound its best are two very different things. A THX amp (or A90) are going to be transparent and let you (for the most part) hear how the mastering is while other amps are produced to make as much music sound as enjoyable as possible mastering be damned. I am in the latter category as I just want to enjoy my music to MY preferences. Anytime I post anything, I emphatically state that it is MY opinion and MY preferences. Youtubers, well I dont buy anything based on their opinions, just use them as a guide. Same with opinions in these forums. I am familiar with Schitt's stuff as I have at one time owned most of their amps and know their particular sound (and value). I have had the THX 789 and I still have the A90 and liked them both. I have also had the original Jotunheim (unknown as to whether it was the silent revision or not) but am aware of how it sounded to MY ears. I currently have the Jot 2 and think it is a better amp then the aforementioned amps for MY tastes. Is it going to wipe the floor with those amps? No, but when you are listening to music and find yourself really enjoying it but cant necessarily articulate why, this is how I feel about the Jot2, it just suits my tastes more than the other amps do and I enjoy it.


----------



## Soundmancan

XERO1 said:


> OK.... while I'm not quite ready to write a mini-review just yet, I've heard enough from the Jot 2 to be able to say this....
> 
> The Jot 2 is *everything* that I wished the original Jot was. I was *so* disappointed in the overly bright, harsh and 'always loud' SQ of the first Jot, and the flat, boring SQ of the balanced Magnius, that I honestly expected that the Jot 2 would probably just be more of the same, but I am *so happy to be wrong!* While I don't want to get into the sonic details of it yet, it definitely does have some small imperfections, but it gets *so much right* that they really pale into insignificance when contrasted with all that it gives you. But the bottom line is this:_ *I absolutely *_*love it !! *
> 
> ...


I am glad you are enjoying it! and I agree on all your points so far. Jason did say the SE output sounded a little tubey and I do enjoy the sound from it. If I want a more relaxed listen I can plug into it otherwise I will use the balanced out for maximum performance. After all it was produced as a balanced amp and should be used for that primarily if you want max sound quality otherwise why buy a balanced amp? I haven't used the SE outputs of my Bifrost 2 into the SE inputs of the Jot 2 as I am strictly running that balanced. I did use the SE outputs of the Bifrost 2 into the SE inputs of my A90 and it did sound great.


----------



## inmytaxi

AppleheadMay said:


> This isn't aimed directly at you, a lot of people are overhyping stuff here along with a bunch of youtubers who cash-in everytime.


Welcome to the United States of America. How'd you get here from Bumpkin?


----------



## XERO1

tamleo said:


> May i ask why you dont like the liquid platinum? It is even better than the lyr 3 in some areas in term of sq. Tks


The biggest problem I had with it was the ridiculously small amount of volume travel it has before it goes from _'not quite loud enough'_ to *'WAY TO LOUD'. *
Also, it ran surprisingly hot. I have the LCX, and it runs just slightly warm to the touch.  The LP was like a little space heater. I've never been a fan of really hot-running amps, but I expected Schiit amps to run hot. When the LP ran that hot, it wasn't something that I was too happy about.
And it's SQ had some of the same negative traits that I didn't like about the Jot 1's SQ. Everything sounded super-forward and in your face. While that sounds really impressive for the first few minutes, after the wow-factor starts to wear off, it's SQ can start to get fatiguing pretty quickly.

It's not a bad sounding amp at all, and in some aspects it sounds *really* good, but it just wasn't what I was looking for.

Hopefully the new Liquid Gold X fixes the problems I (and many others) had with the LP. But at $1000, it's a little too pricey for me right now, and I'm currently _*very happy*_ with my Jot 2.


----------



## AppleheadMay

inmytaxi said:


> Welcome to the United States of America. How'd you get here from Bumpkin?



It's not that far from Bumpkin to Hillbilly.


----------



## paradoxper

AppleheadMay said:


> Jot 1 impressions.
> 
> 
> 
> Now.


LMAO.

This is Head-Fi.


----------



## XERO1 (Jan 5, 2021)

Soundmancan said:


> I haven't used the SE outputs of my Bifrost 2 into the SE inputs of the Jot 2 as I am strictly running that balanced. I did use the SE outputs of the Bifrost 2 into the SE inputs of my A90 and it did sound great.


Right now, I running the SE outs from the Bifrost 2 into the Jot 2. This is because I really prefer the sound of the Jot 2 with its gain set to High, but if I use the XLR outs, this gives me *too much* gain for the headphones I use, and I'll barely have any travel on the volume knob (kinda like the problem I had with the LP). Since there is no sonic penalty from using the SE input, it allows me to run the amp in High gain and have enough volume travel that I'm happy with. But even when using the 2V SE output of the B2, I still rarely ever go past 12 o'clock on the volume knob.


----------



## AppleheadMay

paradoxper said:


> LMAO.
> 
> This is Head-Fi.




I know, been around here long enough, already buried my wallet long ago.  
I'm curious how much better I'm going to find the Jot 2 vs. the Jot 1 I already like so much.
But I'm sure Schiit isn't going to make their new version worse.


----------



## ev666il

I too went from Jot OG (which I liked) to Jot 2, and I found the latter to be a significant step up.

In perfect brain burn-in style, the more I listen to it, the more I like it. It's everything the Jot OG did right plus a significant improvement over what it did wrong.

My only complaint is that even if soundstage has improved, it is still lacking in the depth department in my opinion.


----------



## XERO1 (Jan 5, 2021)

ev666il said:


> My only complaint is that even if soundstage has improved, it is still lacking in the depth department in my opinion.


Absolutely agree with this.  While it's soundstage is *really* tall and wide, it doesn't have too much in the way of depth or 3D imaging. It does have some, just not a lot.

To me, Jot 2's soundstage presentation (from its balanced output) is similar to a 65mm film-based IMAX movie screen (not the smaller and lower quality Digital IMAX screens). It's huge and the image is crystal clear but it still has a beautiful lifelike texture to it. While it can't create an actual 3D image, like seeing a movie in a cinema with a 3D digital projector, the experience it gives you can be just as satisfying, but in a different (and to some, even preferred) way.


----------



## hollandstein

Got a response from CS if anyone’s waiting on one:

Hello,

Thank you for your order.  I’m very sorry but we are experiencing an unexpected delay with the Jotunheims.  It may be a couple weeks.  I’m sorry for the wait.


----------



## Soundmancan

XERO1 said:


> Absolutely agree with this.  While it's soundstage is *really* tall and wide, it doesn't have too much in the way of depth or 3D imaging. It does have some, just not a lot.
> 
> To me, Jot 2's soundstage presentation (from its balanced output) is similar to an a 65mm film-based IMAX movie screen (not the smaller and lower quality Digital IMAX screens). It's huge and the image is crystal clear but it still has a beautiful lifelike texture to it. While it can't create an actual 3D image, like seeing a movie in a cinema with a 3D digital projector, the experience it gives you can be just as satisfying, but in a different (and to some, even preferred) way.


Yeah none of the amps I have had have ever really done the depth thing really well. Can anyone give me an example of one that does depth imaging really well? I have the Arya's, Elex's and HD600's.


----------



## purehifi192

Mark-sf said:


> Its likely the key of the shell is hung up on the socket. The key is at 10pm (facing the  unit) so if you wiggle the shell from 10 to 4 as you are pulling you can likely work it out gradually.


I had the same issue w/ the original Freya as well.


----------



## inmytaxi

AppleheadMay said:


> It's not that far from Bumpkin to Hillbilly.


Howdy neighbor!


----------



## Smoothstereo

Question for folks who received a dective item from Schiit Audio, whats the best way to contact them to report it ? Would orders@schiit.com be appropriate or fill out the online website form on Help & Support section?


----------



## AppleheadMay

I contacted them through that email adress for my amp that’s travelling back and forth between London and Paris.
Got a quick response.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

I just emailed info@schiit.com, they initiated an exchange


----------



## inmytaxi

Smoothstereo said:


> Question for folks who received a dective item from Schiit Audio, whats the best way to contact them to report it ? Would orders@schiit.com be appropriate or fill out the online website form on Help & Support section?


Aren't those forms simply templates that go to the same email address? Either one should work they're usually within a day for support with an order number.


----------



## Smoothstereo

Ok thanks guys, it seems every method of reaching them seems to work. Good to know.


----------



## Wes S

Soundmancan said:


> Yeah none of the amps I have had have ever really done the depth thing really well. Can anyone give me an example of one that does depth imaging really well? I have the Arya's, Elex's and HD600's.


Monoprice Liquid Platinum.


----------



## AppleheadMay (Jan 7, 2021)

Voxata said:


> The unit I got had this problem as well, I had to pull out knob and reseat it. Seems some knobs are seated deep enough to be rubbing the chassis.





Mark-sf said:


> Mine just arrive as well . I have removed the knob and can confirm that Schiit is still using a solid aluminum knob but it now as an insert that supports the D-shaft. This obviously improved assembly time however can require it to be pulled slightly forward.




Mine finally came in, with the kind help of Laura Z, many thanks Laura!

I don't have the volume knob problem but I might want to open mine to put in the 4490 DAC card from my Jot 1.
I know how to open the Jot 1 and I guess I have to remove the volume knob of the Jot 1 as well to do so.

How did you guys remove the knob? Simply pulling with your hands? Seems like a bit tight to me.


----------



## ev666il

AppleheadMay said:


> I might want to open mine to put in the 4490 DAC card from my Jot 1.



Or—hear me out here—you might want to buy a Bifrost 2 to go with it. Just saying.


----------



## AppleheadMay

ev666il said:


> Or—hear me out here—you might want to buy a Bifrost 2 to go with it. Just saying.



A second one?


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

AppleheadMay said:


> How did you guys remove the knob? Simply pulling with your hands? Seems like a bit tight to me.



Just pull firmly and horizontally.


----------



## Mark-sf

AppleheadMay said:


> Mine finally came in, with the kind help of Laura Z, many thanks Laura!
> 
> I don't have the volume knob problem but I might want to open mine to put in the 4490 DAC card from my Jot 1.
> I know how to open the Jot 1 and I guess I have to remove the volume knob of the Jot 1 as well to do so.
> ...


Just grab and pull - no tools required.


----------



## cgb3

KamijoIsMyHero said:


> Just pull firmly and horizontally.


You folks have these comedy jewel softballs cross your plate, and don't even swing.

Forums don't have to be only informative, they can be FUN!


----------



## Clemmaster

AppleheadMay said:


> A second one?


Yes, for dual mono!


----------



## AppleheadMay

KamijoIsMyHero said:


> Just pull firmly and horizontally.





Mark-sf said:


> Just grab and pull - no tools required.



To the left or right?  
JK, thanks guys!


----------



## AppleheadMay

Clemmaster said:


> Yes, for dual mono!


----------



## hollandstein

Folks who have the Jot 2, what headphones are you using and where’s that dial? Are you making it past 10:00 on the balanced out?

Reason is, I read so many reviews of many amps and it seems like folks never make it past 10-12 so what the point of all that power?

I realize this is a newb question, but I’m a newb.


----------



## KLJTech

When used with my LCD-Xes, which are not difficult to drive, with their balanced cables, I seldom go higher than 9/10 o'clock or so when using High gain. If I wanted to use more of the volume pot I could switch to Low gain but to my ears, High gain sounds a bit better. When used as a preamp to my Parasond A21 the volume control rarely goes beyond 10-11 o'clock. My Jot 2 tracks perfectly all the way down to null so I have no issue with not needing more rotation on the volume pot. Those with headphones that require more power will use more of the volume control. You've got a lot of power on tap if needed with the option of using Low gain if it's not needed. This is a Hell of an amp, I'm fine with not needed more rotation on the volume. Hope this helps.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

hollandstein said:


> Folks who have the Jot 2, what headphones are you using and where’s that dial? Are you making it past 10:00 on the balanced out?
> 
> Reason is, I read so many reviews of many amps and it seems like folks never make it past 10-12 so what the point of all that power?
> 
> I realize this is a newb question, but I’m a newb.



First question, all in balanced mode:
HE6se about 12-1 in high gain, low gain about 2-3
E-MU Teaks 9-10 in low gain
Focal Clear around 10-11 in low gain
Shure se535 is 8ish in low gain

Second question:
It is to stay in the Class A bias, many people think class A is better in sound quality.

This anecdotal but I did think there was a sweet spot in the amp when using the HE6se around 12 mark. After that, at around 1, I felt the mids and highs started to sound smeared.


----------



## Dimitris

hollandstein said:


> Folks who have the Jot 2, what headphones are you using and where’s that dial? Are you making it past 10:00 on the balanced out?
> 
> Reason is, I read so many reviews of many amps and it seems like folks never make it past 10-12 so what the point of all that power?
> 
> I realize this is a newb question, but I’m a newb.



Tha'ts a good question. There is no point really. More power doesn't mean better clarity either. 
Its more for marketing claims to be honest. Maybe for a true class amp it would mean something.


----------



## tamleo (Jan 8, 2021)

hollandstein said:


> Folks who have the Jot 2, what headphones are you using and where’s that dial? Are you making it past 10:00 on the balanced out?
> 
> Reason is, I read so many reviews of many amps and it seems like folks never make it past 10-12 so what the point of all that power?
> 
> I realize this is a newb question, but I’m a newb.


The more power one amplifer has the more impactful and bigger the bass sounds. I am not saying about the loudness.


----------



## Dimitris

Agree on the bass but then Jot 1 had that signature where everything was loud And headspace was limited. Hopefully the new one is better.


----------



## Mark-sf

hollandstein said:


> Folks who have the Jot 2, what headphones are you using and where’s that dial? Are you making it past 10:00 on the balanced out?
> 
> Reason is, I read so many reviews of many amps and it seems like folks never make it past 10-12 so what the point of all that power?
> 
> I realize this is a newb question, but I’m a newb.


With mine it depends on the source. With BF2 balanced in, I use the volume between 9 and 11 with my 800S. using unbalanced for records, it is between 11 and 1.


----------



## Soundmancan (Jan 8, 2021)

hollandstein said:


> Folks who have the Jot 2, what headphones are you using and where’s that dial? Are you making it past 10:00 on the balanced out?
> 
> Reason is, I read so many reviews of many amps and it seems like folks never make it past 10-12 so what the point of all that power?
> 
> I realize this is a newb question, but I’m a newb.


Depending on the music (which can vary in volume level), My Hifiman Arya's are at the 10 o'clock position on high gain. I prefer high gain as that is where IMHO Schitt gear sounds it's best to my preferences. You can never have too much power in the headphone game! And this is on my Biforst 2/Jot2 BALANCED all the way.


----------



## ev666il

hollandstein said:


> Folks who have the Jot 2, what headphones are you using and where’s that dial? Are you making it past 10:00 on the balanced out?



Focal Utopia.

If I'm listening to music with lots of dynamic compression (which is most modern productions), 9:00 / 10:00 is for when I want it LOUD.

For dynamic records, I go from 8:00 to 12:00 depending on how loud I want it. 12:00 is really loud. Like, wife-complaining-about-it loud.


----------



## hollandstein

All of these answers are incredibly helpful and I appreciate it.
Second newb question, since my Jot 2 will have the phono card is there any issue going from the preamp out to my Valhalla 2 and then to powered speakers or should I keep my phono separate?


----------



## tincanear

hollandstein said:


> All of these answers are incredibly helpful and I appreciate it.
> Second newb question, since my Jot 2 will have the phono card is there any issue going from the preamp out to my Valhalla 2 and then to powered speakers or should I keep my phono separate?


feeding from Jot 2 pre out into Valhalla 2 then to the powered speakers will add in the tube sound of Valhalla 2 to the mix, but also a second volume control.  you can also try feeding from Jot 2 pre out to the powered speakers directly.  either way should work ok.  if your powered speakers have a balanced (XLR) input, there may be some benefit of lower noise when using this XLR directly from the Jot 2, but you will need to use dedicated XLR interconnects for this (do not use XLR to SE and vice-versa adapters)


----------



## hollandstein

tincanear said:


> feeding from Jot 2 pre out into Valhalla 2 then to the powered speakers will add in the tube sound of Valhalla 2 to the mix, but also a second volume control.  you can also try feeding from Jot 2 pre out to the powered speakers directly.  either way should work ok.  if your powered speakers have a balanced (XLR) input, there may be some benefit of lower noise when using this XLR directly from the Jot 2, but you will need to use dedicated XLR interconnects for this (do not use XLR to SE and vice-versa adapters)


I was trying to not use a splitter but I may just split the out from the jot to the speakers and Valhalla and call it a day


----------



## cgb3

Ordered 12/21/20

Response to my email of 01/07/21, inquiry as to the status of my order.

Hello,

Thank you for your order. I’m very sorry but we have experienced an unexpected delay with the Jotunheim. It could be a few more days. I’m sorry for the wait.

Laura Z
Schiit Audio
Customer Service


----------



## hollandstein

cgb3 said:


> Ordered 12/21/20
> 
> Response to my email of 01/07/21, inquiry as to the status of my order.
> 
> ...


I ordered 12/18 and my email from Tuesday they said a couple weeks


----------



## inmytaxi

Yeah. I am making my big contribution to the covid fiasco.

I am waiting with patience and understanding.

It's a really good amplifier.


----------



## inmytaxi (Jan 10, 2021)

.


----------



## tincanear (Jan 9, 2021)

(revised for clarity)
if using an adapter for Jot 2 pre-amp XLR out to active speaker SE (RCA) input, make sure that the adapter does not short the negative (-) phase, but leaves this unconnected on xlr side, ties positive XLR phase to RCA center pin, and XLR signal gnd pin to RCA shell.


----------



## Lolito

Anybody used the jot 2 already as preamp for speaker monitors? how do you like it? worth it? warm? clean? low gain or high gain for that? gain works on pre outs too?
headphones are always on even when preamp lever on, correct?


----------



## Smoothstereo

Has anyone compared the Jot2 with Flux Labs FA-10 or FA-12? They have been getting some attention lately. I know they are in a different price category, but would be interested in how they compare/compete in the SS headamp space.


----------



## tincanear (Jan 10, 2021)

Smoothstereo said:


> Has anyone compared the Jot2 with Flux Labs FA-10 or FA-12? They have been getting some attention lately. I know they are in a different price category, but would be interested in how they compare/compete in the SS headamp space.



Looks like build is using NOS (new old stock) toshiba JFETs and other parts from that era.  and likely a variation of a reference (cookbook) design from that era as well.   Mechanical build quality looks decent.  Might have a nice warmish sound to the unit.

internal pics show thru-hole TO-92 transistors on the front end, but no thermal coupling of the input pairs-- PCB layout while fairly clean looking, does not look to be optimized.    also a separate PCB (presumably) hiding the small 9mm potentiometer for volume control.  The $199 Asgard 3 uses a nicer 27mm Alps Blue potentiometer, as do Schiit's all other amps from $199 up (including Magnius, Jot 2, Lyr 3, MJ 2) for better channel balance, especially at lower volumes.

for my money, I would go with Asgard 3 (or Jot 2 if looking for more power to drive Susvara, etc...) and put the rest towards upgraded (not just sidegrade) headphones.


----------



## inmytaxi

tincanear said:


> Looks like build is using NOS (new old stock) toshiba JFETs and other parts from that era.  and likely a variation of a reference (cookbook) design from that era as well.   Mechanical build quality looks decent.  Might have a nice warmish sound to the unit.
> 
> internal pics show thru-hole TO-92 transistors on the front end, but no thermal coupling of the input pairs-- PCB layout while fairly clean looking, does not look to be optimized.    also a separate PCB (presumably) hiding the small 9mm potentiometer for volume control.  The $199 Asgard 3 uses a nicer 27mm Alps Blue potentiometer, as do Schiit's all other amps from $199 up (including Magnius, Jot 2, Lyr 3, MJ 2) for better channel balance, especially at lower volumes.
> 
> for my money, I would go with Asgard 3 (or Jot 2 if looking for more power to drive Susvara, etc...) and put the rest towards upgraded (not just sidegrade) headphones.


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## antdroid

Some copy paste from another forum where I posted my impressions:

First few hours of impressions of Jot 2 (vs A90)

Weight/Build:

Jot 2: 1.9+kg
A90: 1.2kg

The Jot2 was surprisingly heavier than I thought. It was quite a bit heftier than the A90 and more than I remember the original Jot weighing.

The orange LED internally light up on the dip switches in the front which is kinda funny looking.

It looks well built and the knob is so much better than the A90 one. I like bigger knobs. 

Overall, the case looks similar but smoother than the original one, but it doesn’t match the Bifrost 2 or the Asgard 3, which I prefer the looks of. Different anodize and/or grain.

Sound:
Man, its refreshing to hear proper dynamics back after listening to the A90 for so long as a solid state desktop amp. I had been using my Lotoo PAW 6000 DAP for IEM use on desktop now over A90 because I get so disappointing listening to the A90 every time.

The Jotunheim 2 sounded a tad bright at first but seems to have either gone away or I got used to it. It’s pretty resolving actually. I would say maybe even more so than the A90 (sorry…).

Bass is punchier than A90, and soundstage seems deeper (to go along with my dynamics issue), and overall I find this actually pretty neutral-sounding but with good technical performance to boot. It reminds me of my PAW 6000 performance for IEMs, which is good for me.

If anything, its not as warm as the Asgard 3 and defintely not more than the Elise. It’s probably on par with the A90 in this regard, but with better everything else.

Power-wise, I’ve only listened to it on the HE6SE v2 so far and it handles it fine. I can listen to it loud on low gain but it sounded pretty meh at the highest volume reaches, and maybe its starting to distort then. On High gain, I am using it at 40-50%.

All my listening was on balanced input and balanced output via Bifrost 2.


More Impressions:

I just tried listening to 1 song – Michael Jackson’s Wanna be Starting Something and A-B’d RCA and XLR between Bifrost 2 to Jot 2.

First off, the XLR gain is significantly higher than the RCA, so quickly channel matching wasn’t easy.

I don’t think they are night and day differences in sound in my test. I think the XLR is more defined and perhaps slightly brighter and the RCA is a little less dynamic and softer, but not like an Asgard 3.

Ok that’s all I have for now.


----------



## Jon L

antdroid said:


> I don’t think they are night and day differences in sound in my test. I think the XLR is more defined and perhaps slightly brighter and the RCA is a little less dynamic and softer, but not like an Asgard 3.
> 
> Ok that’s all I have for now.



Nicely informative writeup!

Were you using the same brand/model XLR and RCA interconnects?


----------



## antdroid

Jon L said:


> Nicely informative writeup!
> 
> Were you using the same brand/model XLR and RCA interconnects?



They're both from "Cable Matters" and they're about as short as possible (1 ft cables)


----------



## tamleo

antdroid said:


> They're both from "Cable Matters" and they're about as short as possible (1 ft cables)


Hi, so which amp do you prefer using the single-end output? The Asgard 3 vs the Jotunheim 2? Thank you!


----------



## Lolito

tamleo said:


> Hi, so which amp do you prefer using the single-end output? The Asgard 3 vs the Jotunheim 2? Thank you!



great question. These new amps that have both xlr and rca in and out, but never really tested in all options. These devices shoudl have more features regarding in out options, on off, and quality for all of them, not with bad single ended performance like the magnius.


----------



## hollandstein

I’ve emailed again this morning to ask if Jot 2 will ship this week.  Trying to be patient, but I’ve heard horror stories about waits of months and the A90 can be here in a few days. I’d prefer the Jot if possible.


----------



## antdroid

hollandstein said:


> I’ve emailed again this morning to ask if Jot 2 will ship this week.  Trying to be patient, but I’ve heard horror stories about waits of months and the A90 can be here in a few days. I’d prefer the Jot if possible.



I ordered mine on Dec 18th (amp only - no modules) and it shipped out on Jan 5th, if that helps with timeline. 



tamleo said:


> Hi, so which amp do you prefer using the single-end output? The Asgard 3 vs the Jotunheim 2? Thank you!



I dont have an A3 anymore to do any side-by-side A-B testing. Just from memory, I think it comes down to if you want a neutral presentation with more dynamics (Jot2) vs a warmer and more intimate sound (A3).

The Jotunheim also has a bit more power for the small number of headphones that need it, though I don't remember having any issues with anything on the A3 itself. I didn't have the HE6se then though, but I did use it with Arya.


----------



## M3NTAL

Are you able to test your balanced armatures with the balanced output and let us know how the background / noise floor is?

Thank you.


----------



## hollandstein

antdroid said:


> I ordered mine on Dec 18th (amp only - no modules) and it shipped out on Jan 5th, if that helps with timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ordered 12/18 with phono so perhaps it’s the phono holding it up.


----------



## antdroid

M3NTAL said:


> Are you able to test your balanced armatures with the balanced output and let us know how the background / noise floor is?
> 
> Thank you.



No noise on 1/4 or xlr with my Viento CIEMs on low gain at all (no music playing) almost the entire dial. On high gain, there's a small faint hiss starting around 8 o'clock. I wouldnt use these with high gain anyway though.


----------



## hollandstein

Ayyyyyyyyyyy


Hello,
We are sorry for the delay, we are shipping out some Jotunheims this week .
Due to the large number of backorders it will take us some time to get
through them.
       Thank You 
          Amy


----------



## cobrabucket

So, this arrived here today from Canada. WHOA! The Jot 2 has some *HEFT *in the notes, but somehow has lots of micro-detail. I'm using a Gumby [A2] > Jot 2 > Focal Clear, Audeze LCD 2 [rev 1. PF], and a heavily modded Denon AH-D7200. I hate to use the term "blown away," but, uh....yeah. My A90 is for sale, btw.


----------



## Voxata

tamleo said:


> Hi, so which amp do you prefer using the single-end output? The Asgard 3 vs the Jotunheim 2? Thank you!



I'd recommend going BAL out from Jot2. Asgard 3 if you only need SE makes sense.


----------



## dermott

cobrabucket said:


> So, this arrived here today from Canada. WHOA! The Jot 2 has some *HEFT *in the notes, but somehow has lots of micro-detail. I'm using a Gumby [A2] > Jot 2 > Focal Clear, Audeze LCD 2 [rev 1. PF], and a heavily modded Denon AH-D7200. I hate to use the term "blown away," but, uh....yeah. My A90 is for sale, btw.


Cool! I have the LCD-2 (rev 1, PF) as well. I currently have both the Jot 1 and a THX-789. Any specifics of how the Jot 2 handles youe LCD-2s?? I also want to get some Aryas and think the Jot 2 will drive those well based on what others are saying.


----------



## cobrabucket

I think that the LCD-2.1 sounds better than I have ever heard it. I used to own the Jot 1 and although I liked the thickness and meat-on-the-bone kind of sound, I felt it was not as "refined" as it could be. [Can't believe I am writing that]. The A90 is super clean and crisp, but feels kind of light and thin compared with the Jot 2. Jot 2 is like Goldilocks... Just right... For me at least. LOL.


----------



## tamleo (Jan 11, 2021)

I have the LCD2 as well, though it is rev2 prefaz. I like my LCD2 with amps that have a wide, natural and boosted high-mids. Many said the LCD-2 wasn't a detailed headphone but I could hear the differences between amps and dacs easily with it. That is why I don't like the Asgard 2 (too bloated, undetailed  and slow), the Magni 2/2u/3 (unnatural and closed), the Mjolnir (unnatural, harsh and soft), the Jotunheim 1 (wall of sound/small changes in volume level are deficient), Vali 2 (roll-off both ends, hazy).
The Schiit amp that I like the most was the Asgard 1. It has an opened sound and realistic timbre. So sad I sold it.


----------



## cgb3

cgb3 said:


> Ordered 12/21/20
> 
> Response to my email of 01/07/21, inquiry as to the status of my order.
> 
> ...


My unit shipped this morning.


----------



## JoeKickass

hollandstein said:


> Trying to be patient, but I’ve heard horror stories about waits of months and the A90 can be here in a few days. I’d prefer the Jot if possible.


Don't do it! The time spent waiting for the amp is nothing compared to how long you'll keep it... 
And if you go A90 and keep reading this thread I'd bet it gets returned eventually!


----------



## hollandstein

JoeKickass said:


> Don't do it! The time spent waiting for the amp is nothing compared to how long you'll keep it...
> And if you go A90 and keep reading this thread I'd bet it gets returned eventually!


Yeah I was just being dramatic. Haha. It should be shipping out here in the next week.


----------



## supersonic395

Are there stock shortages on the Jot 2 for 230V versions or just the 115V version?


----------



## erroneous

Has Schiit mentioned what's been holding up the orders on Jot2? Glad we're seeing the start of some movement. I'm looking forward to comparing it with the BHA-1.


----------



## hollandstein

Not certain. Last email I got said they’d start shipping this week but I’ve seen on other boards folks who ordered days after I did getting shipping notifications and I’ve had nada


----------



## CrocodileDundee

For those that already got yours. Have you tried it with (sensitive) IEMs?


----------



## XERO1 (Jan 13, 2021)

erroneous said:


> Has Schiit mentioned what's been holding up the orders on Jot2? Glad we're seeing the start of some movement. I'm looking forward to comparing it with the BHA-1.


It looks like they're having some defective part issues because myself and someone else on SBAF both received units that had an identical problem of audible distortion in one channel. But the replacement Jot2 they sent me is working perfectly.

So my guess is that they are hand-QC'ing every single one, and they are probably finding a lot of defective boards, which will limit supply.

Hopefully, they can get the issues worked out soon.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

CrocodileDundee said:


> For those that already got yours. Have you tried it with (sensitive) IEMs?



Was using mine with Shure 535 in balanced output on low gain.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

KamijoIsMyHero said:


> Was using mine with Shure 535 in balanced output on low gain.


Nice. I guess you had no priblems or hiss?


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

CrocodileDundee said:


> Nice. I guess you had no priblems or hiss?



No hiss except on high gain. FYI balanced output is the better output.


----------



## CrocodileDundee

KamijoIsMyHero said:


> No hiss except on high gain. FYI balanced output is the better output.


Great! I only have IEMs now (will get back to full size later) and all my cables are balanced, so I think your comments help me a lot. 

I am in between J2 and iFi iDSD Signature at this point. I am not really happy with the cable connections distribution on the Signature, so J2 is getting a bit of advantage now..


----------



## Voxata

XERO1 said:


> It looks like they're having some defective part issues because myself and someone else on SBAF both received units that had an identical problem of audible distortion in one channel. But the replacement Jot2 they sent me is working perfectly.
> 
> So my guess is that they are hand-QC'ing every single one, and they are probably finding a lot of defective boards, which will limit supply.
> 
> Hopefully, they can get the issues worked out soon.



Interesting I thought everything was tested prior to shipment from Schiit.


----------



## hollandstein

hollandstein said:


> Not certain. Last email I got said they’d start shipping this week but I’ve seen on other boards folks who ordered days after I did getting shipping notifications and I’ve had nada


I think the most frustrating piece is I can’t get information on my specific order. It’s just generalities about estimated time frames that may or may not be accurate.  I don’t throw too much of a fit, but it’s frustrating.  When will order 12345 ship? No idea. Maybe a few days. Maybe two weeks. That’s irritating.


----------



## erroneous

hollandstein said:


> I think the most frustrating piece is I can’t get information on my specific order. It’s just generalities about estimated time frames that may or may not be accurate.  I don’t throw too much of a fit, but it’s frustrating.  When will order 12345 ship? No idea. Maybe a few days. Maybe two weeks. That’s irritating.


Well it's a pretty new product launched in the middle of a pandemic and hiccups can be expected during a normal product launch even in the best of circumstances. I'm sure they're doing everything they can. 
If they have a few thousand orders and (say) a thousand amps they're getting ready for this batch, it may not be possible for customer service to know for sure if you're part of the next batch going out.
I'm ready to get mine too, and I figure they'll get it here as soon as they can. Schiit has always done me right and I suspect they'll continue to do so for all their customers (as much as possible.)


----------



## hollandstein

erroneous said:


> Well it's a pretty new product launched in the middle of a pandemic and hiccups can be expected during a normal product launch even in the best of circumstances. I'm sure they're doing everything they can.
> If they have a few thousand orders and (say) a thousand amps they're getting ready for this batch, it may not be possible for customer service to know for sure if you're part of the next batch going out.
> I'm ready to get mine too, and I figure they'll get it here as soon as they can. Schiit has always done me right and I suspect they'll continue to do so for all their customers (as much as possible.)


Agreed. Like I say just a frustration. I love my Schiit. I will continue to buy Schiit.


----------



## Midnight12

hollandstein said:


> Agreed. Like I say just a frustration. I love my Schiit. I will continue to buy Schiit.


I have also bought a Jotunhiem 2 (Just Amp) and something else and both of them haven't shipped yet.


----------



## cgb3

Midnight12 said:


> I have also bought a Jotunhiem 2 (Just Amp) and something else and both of them haven't shipped yet.


What date did you place your order?


----------



## hollandstein

May help explain some things:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...bable-start-up.701900/page-4675#post-16102543


----------



## Midnight12

cgb3 said:


> What date did you place your order?


My original order was on December 20ish. But last week I decided to modify my original order and step up from the Asgard (Asgard was also delayed despite what's stated on their website, "In Stock, Ship in 1- 3 days") to the Jotunheim 2. I figured that if I have to wait, might as well get the better one. I have been looking all over the web to get the latest information on Schiit shipping and etc. I am just really excited about getting it!


----------



## Midnight12

hollandstein said:


> May help explain some things:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...bable-start-up.701900/page-4675#post-16102543


Yup, saw this post this morning. Thanks for the info! Lets hope we get our purchases by end of the month latest.


----------



## hollandstein

Midnight12 said:


> My original order was on December 20ish. But last week I decided to modify my original order and step up from the Asgard (Asgard was also delayed despite what's stated on their website, "In Stock, Ship in 1- 3 days") to the Jotunheim 2. I figured that if I have to wait, might as well get the better one. I have been looking all over the web to get the latest information on Schiit shipping and etc. I am just really excited about getting it!


My order was 12/18 for Jot 2 w/ phono but I know on other threads folks who ordered on the 20-22nd and have had them shipped, so maybe it's the phono holding it up?  I'd gladly take the non-phono version and upgrade it later.


----------



## tincanear (Jan 13, 2021)

I think the phono pre-amp card is a tricky installation.  they used to offer the module as "installed by Schiit" or "self-installed" but now it looks like the only order option is "installed by Schiit".

  your Jot 2 with phono option might be in a queue for Jason to work on it...


----------



## Rattle

I'm glad I jumped on jot 2 within the hour it launched on Dec 16. I've had it since before Christmas. It's worth the wait.


----------



## yoyodunno

hollandstein said:


> My order was 12/18 for Jot 2 w/ phono but I know on other threads folks who ordered on the 20-22nd and have had them shipped, so maybe it's the phono holding it up?  I'd gladly take the non-phono version and upgrade it later.


I ordered on 12/27 and it was shipped out on 1/8. Mine will be delivered tomorrow. So yeah seems like the phono may be holding it up assuming they ship out orders in the order they receive them.


----------



## SennheiserNoob

Never got to try this but it looked interesting


----------



## hollandstein

yoyodunno said:


> I ordered on 12/27 and it was shipped out on 1/8. Mine will be delivered tomorrow. So yeah seems like the phono may be holding it up assuming they ship out orders in the order they receive them.


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Soundmancan

hollandstein said:


> My order was 12/18 for Jot 2 w/ phono but I know on other threads folks who ordered on the 20-22nd and have had them shipped, so maybe it's the phono holding it up?  I'd gladly take the non-phono version and upgrade it later.


Sorry it is taking so long for you to get yours! I ordered mine on 12/18 and received it on 12/27. Thankfully mine is not faulty like some others have been. It is worth the wait and before you know it you will have it. Mine is AMP only and i really do not believe the phono card is holding anything up, it is an easy install. I have installed the multibit card in my Jot OG and it was easy (other than lining up those damned LED'S)!


----------



## hollandstein

Soundmancan said:


> Sorry it is taking so long for you to get yours! I ordered mine on 12/18 and received it on 12/27. Thankfully mine is not faulty like some others have been. It is worth the wait and before you know it you will have it. Mine is AMP only and i really do not believe the phono card is holding anything up, it is an easy install. I have installed the multibit card in my Jot OG and it was easy (other than lining up those damned LED'S)!


After multiple attempts to get info on it and seeing others receive theirs, ordering days or a week after I cancelled. Honestly I think I’d rather have a better, peripheral phono and I’ll look back into the Jot once production gets figured out. Save some money in the meantime.


----------



## Midnight12

hollandstein said:


> After multiple attempts to get info on it and seeing others receive theirs, ordering days or a week after I cancelled. Honestly I think I’d rather have a better, peripheral phono and I’ll look back into the Jot once production gets figured out. Save some money in the meantime.


Did you cancel your order? Honestly that's a wise decision if you did. Reading from the post (Schiit update for 1/13/2021?)  previously you have given me. It seems like they are super busy which is fine. However, it seems like one guy is doing the assembly for a single device. Which is pretty bad if you are not an expert. Imagine having to do over 100 Jotunheims a day by yourself. where is the supervisors that will be reviewing the assembled product? Somewhere along the line, procedures will be missed. I am actually worried as well about this. And Its not really Schiits' fault or anything but its human nature to make mistakes and mistakes from fatigue and etc. I really dont want to get a product that I paid 400 dollars for and last me a few months then have problems. The reason why I am buying from an American company is for reliability in the first place.


----------



## hollandstein

Midnight12 said:


> Did you cancel your order? Honestly that's a wise decision if you did. Reading from the post (Schiit update for 1/13/2021?)  previously you have given me. It seems like they are super busy which is fine. However, it seems like one guy is doing the assembly for a single device. Which is pretty bad if you are not an expert. Imagine having to do over 100 Jotunheims a day by yourself. where is the supervisors that will be reviewing the assembled product? Somewhere along the line, procedures will be missed. I am actually worried as well about this. And Its not really Schiits' fault or anything but its human nature to make mistakes and mistakes from fatigue and etc. I really dont want to get a product that I paid 400 dollars for and last me a few months then have problems. The reason why I am buying from an American company is for reliability in the first place.


I did yes. I’ll just run Magnius for a while and come back to it later. I had the same concerns.


----------



## Lolito

Midnight12 said:


> Did you cancel your order? Honestly that's a wise decision if you did. Reading from the post (Schiit update for 1/13/2021?)  previously you have given me. It seems like they are super busy which is fine. However, it seems like one guy is doing the assembly for a single device. Which is pretty bad if you are not an expert. Imagine having to do over 100 Jotunheims a day by yourself. where is the supervisors that will be reviewing the assembled product? Somewhere along the line, procedures will be missed. I am actually worried as well about this. And Its not really Schiits' fault or anything but its human nature to make mistakes and mistakes from fatigue and etc. I really dont want to get a product that I paid 400 dollars for and last me a few months then have problems. The reason why I am buying from an American company is for reliability in the first place.



Exactly, I think they same. but I just could not put it into words as good as you did. Imagine ordering one of these, from europe!!, imagine needing to use a warranty from EU, with back and forth shipping!!! no thanks, no thanks!!


----------



## Midnight12

Midnight12 said:


> Did you cancel your order? Honestly that's a wise decision if you did. Reading from the post (Schiit update for 1/13/2021?)  previously you have given me. It seems like they are super busy which is fine. However, it seems like one guy is doing the assembly for a single device. Which is pretty bad if you are not an expert. Imagine having to do over 100 Jotunheims a day by yourself. where is the supervisors that will be reviewing the assembled product? Somewhere along the line, procedures will be missed. I am actually worried as well about this. And Its not really Schiits' fault or anything but its human nature to make mistakes and mistakes from fatigue and etc. I really dont want to get a product that I paid 400 dollars for and last me a few months then have problems. The reason why I am buying from an American company is for reliability in the first place.





hollandstein said:


> I did yes. I’ll just run Magnius for a while and come back to it later. I had the same concerns.


I feel you man, I am going to wait another 2 days if I don't see anything I am going to cancel and get a Topping stack instead from Apos Audio.... I ordered from them previously before and they manage to get the order in 4 days (delivered to me ) in total during Christmas from China. Insane speed,


----------



## cobrabucket

IMO, The Jot2 is better than the A90. I know it's easy for me to say, but I think it's worth the wait.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 13, 2021)

cobrabucket said:


> IMO, The Jot2 is better than the A90. I know it's easy for me to say, but I think it's worth the wait.


I've ordered a Bifrost 2 with my Jotunheim 2. Honestly I really hope I get both of them. I have heard great reviews for both products, but If I have to wait any longer for them I might just get the Topping stack since both products are really good as well. Esp in terms of distortion levels per Amirm's review in ASR. I am currently studying for my licensed exams and was hoping to get these products to enhance my studies hence why I am kind of in a rush to get things going. (It sounds like total BS but I am using it as a gift to myself and motivation to study to pass)


----------



## Rattle

Midnight12 said:


> Did you cancel your order? Honestly that's a wise decision if you did. Reading from the post (Schiit update for 1/13/2021?)  previously you have given me. It seems like they are super busy which is fine. However, it seems like one guy is doing the assembly for a single device. Which is pretty bad if you are not an expert. Imagine having to do over 100 Jotunheims a day by yourself. where is the supervisors that will be reviewing the assembled product? Somewhere along the line, procedures will be missed. I am actually worried as well about this. And Its not really Schiits' fault or anything but its human nature to make mistakes and mistakes from fatigue and etc. I really dont want to get a product that I paid 400 dollars for and last me a few months then have problems. The reason why I am buying from an American company is for reliability in the first place.



This is really of no consequence, unless having to rma something is really an issue ? If by chance there's an issue, besides waiting time right now you are covered for 5 years ! I understand waiting for stock before ordering and having to wait. I had to wait for Bifrost 2. There was small issues and I believe I made the right move on waiting till sufficient stock was available.


----------



## mslee03

So from most of the posts I have been seeing here, it doesn’t seem like getting the DAC module with the Jot 2 is common. I ordered mine with the 4490 card because I liked the idea of having one device. 

Just wondering if anyone have any feedback about getting the card. Mine has not shipped yet. Is it that much better to go with an external dac to connect to?


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 14, 2021)

mslee03 said:


> So from most of the posts I have been seeing here, it doesn’t seem like getting the DAC module with the Jot 2 is common. I ordered mine with the 4490 card because I liked the idea of having one device.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone have any feedback about getting the card. Mine has not shipped yet. Is it that much better to go with an external dac to connect to?


I think having one box is really good, I actually prefer just one box. Simple and minimal. I am no expert but according to some people having an internal dac card isnt as good as having a dedicated DAC. Per Z review and Amirm from ASR. I am not an expert at all, I just have a passion for data and analysis. If you are similar, you should check out Amirm's reviews in ASR.


----------



## tincanear

mslee03 said:


> So from most of the posts I have been seeing here, it doesn’t seem like getting the DAC module with the Jot 2 is common. I ordered mine with the 4490 card because I liked the idea of having one device.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone have any feedback about getting the card. Mine has not shipped yet. Is it that much better to go with an external dac to connect to?



advantage of internal DAC is having a simple, more compact, one-box solution, with no need for extra RCA interconnects.

advantage of an external DAC is having more inputs (e.g. the Modi 3+ has USB, coax S/PDIF, and optical Toslink S/PDIF).

  Currently, the internal DAC modules use the CMedia USB interface chip, while Modi 3+, Modius, and Bifrost 2 have Schiit's unique Unison USB interface chip.  Note that Modi Multibit and internal Multibit DAC module currently use the CMedia USB interface as well.


----------



## cgb3 (Jan 14, 2021)

Midnight12 said:


> Did you cancel your order? Honestly that's a wise decision if you did. Reading from the post (Schiit update for 1/13/2021?)  previously you have given me. It seems like they are super busy which is fine. However, it seems like one guy is doing the assembly for a single device. Which is pretty bad if you are not an expert. Imagine having to do over 100 Jotunheims a day by yourself. where is the supervisors that will be reviewing the assembled product? Somewhere along the line, procedures will be missed. I am actually worried as well about this. And Its not really Schiits' fault or anything but its human nature to make mistakes and mistakes from fatigue and etc. I really dont want to get a product that I paid 400 dollars for and last me a few months then have problems. The reason why I am buying from an American company is for reliability in the first place.



Why the sub-par component(s) on the Jot 2 wasn't flagged at the initial build and test is curious. One may assume it passed the build testing, but developed problems with greater use

That said, I have no worries that the Jot 2, traveling across our great country for delivery to me on Monday, wont be 100%. If problems do develop, the Schiit Jot 2 has a 5 year warranty. Most competitors, including the Topping A90, have 1 year protection. An added benift to buying American, I don't have to send my product half way around the world if something goes wrong.

As far as the repair staff, Jason (co-owner and head analog designer), is helping out with diagnostics and repair, to rectify the apparently bad component(s). I'm not too concerned with his competence to do so. If you know the story, Schiit started in Jason's garage, with he and a couple of others doing everything from design to assembly. Jumping back in the trenches with a hot iron in hand probably won't be too foreign to him.

In the end, having my 3rd headphone amp delivered to me a week or so late ranks pretty low on my irritation meter.


----------



## acs236 (Jan 14, 2021)

Mine arrived, and I had a chance to do some listening for a couple of hours.  The setup I listen to most often is the D90/A90, but I got the Jotenheim 2 for my other setup, where it is replacing an old Prehead mk I (which I've had for a looong time and really liked).  The Jotenheim seems like a pretty big step up from my old Prehead.  At some point, I may do some comparions between the A90 and Jot 2.

My only complaint so far is the misplaced (in my view power switch).  Should be on the front!


----------



## TheAuthor

mslee03 said:


> So from most of the posts I have been seeing here, it doesn’t seem like getting the DAC module with the Jot 2 is common. I ordered mine with the 4490 card because I liked the idea of having one device.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone have any feedback about getting the card. Mine has not shipped yet. Is it that much better to go with an external dac to connect to?



I can vouch for saving and getting an external DAC. I used to use a Modi Multibit, which has an equivalent USB input to the card's, and I remember it was very sensitive to defects with the source you used it with, for example, using it straight from a good PC would be alright, but using it with a phone through an OTG cable would result in noise when moving the phone, and if I used a cheaper cable it would pick up even more noise. All of this went away with Unison USB, when I upgraded to Bifrost 2. If I were you I would either save up for that, or get Modi 3+, which now has Unison USB.

Furthermore, having the two additional SPDIF inputs will help if you ever plan to get a dedicated streamer (e.g. I use a Raspberry Pi with an Allo DigiOne Signature on top), since many have SPDIF coax and/or optical out.


----------



## hollandstein

Yeah, i'll likely come back around and get the Jot down the road when things have calmed down.   When I cancelled the Jot, I ordered a Magnius since I sold my other Schiit to help fund it.  (Hopefully those are in stock as it says)  I just don't think NOW is the time to order one with all that goin on.


----------



## YtseJamer (Jan 14, 2021)

Rattle said:


> I'm glad I jumped on jot 2 within the hour it launched on Dec 16. I've had it since before Christmas. It's worth the wait.



How do you like the pairing of the Jot 2 with the Aeolus?  The Liquid Platinum is my favorite amp for the Aeolus, but I'm curious to hear your feedback about the synergy of the Aeolus with the Jot 2.


----------



## hollandstein

hollandstein said:


> Yeah, i'll likely come back around and get the Jot down the road when things have calmed down.   When I cancelled the Jot, I ordered a Magnius since I sold my other Schiit to help fund it.  (Hopefully those are in stock as it says)  I just don't think NOW is the time to order one with all that goin on.



Now there's a delay on the Magnius...


----------



## supersonic395

Anyone able to compare the Jot 2 to the Lyr 3 in terms of bass quality?


----------



## Clemmaster

More and better bass on Jot 2.


----------



## Rattle

YtseJamer said:


> How do you like the pairing of the Jot 2 with the Aeolus?  The Liquid Platinum is my favorite amp for the Aeolus, but I'm curious to hear your feedback about the synergy of the Aeolus with the Jot 2.



I also have the LP, just got some tubes in so I'll do more of a comparison this weekend. Have listened to nothing but Jot 2 for a month almost. I feel nothing is lacking. Jot 2 is not an overly SS sounding amp thankfully. I have no complaints but can't offer much else in comparison yet.


----------



## Soundmancan

mslee03 said:


> So from most of the posts I have been seeing here, it doesn’t seem like getting the DAC module with the Jot 2 is common. I ordered mine with the 4490 card because I liked the idea of having one device.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone have any feedback about getting the card. Mine has not shipped yet. Is it that much better to go with an external dac to connect to?


I had the 4490 card in my original Jotunheim when I had it. It sounded fine from what I recall, but I was more of an audio noob back then as well. If your not concerned with additional inputs and being overly critical of the sound quality then I say why not? You will still be able to add a higher quality external Dac at a later time anyway.


----------



## Soundmancan

Midnight12 said:


> I think having one box is really good, I actually prefer just one box. Simple and minimal. I am no expert but according to some people having an internal dac card isnt as good as having a dedicated DAC. Per Z review and Amirm from ASR. I am not an expert at all, I just have a passion for data and analysis. If you are similar, you should check out Amirm's reviews in ASR.


We hear on Headfi Love good sounding equipment, not blips on test equipment  . Amir's review is, it is good if the measured distortion is low enouigh for him. That's it. He doesn't actually listen to anything. Don't even get me started on Z reviews, you could watch an entire video over there and come away and have no idea what the equipment even sounds like. He is a masterclass of misdirection in the amount of tangents he goes on IMHO. You will learn more here on the forums than his channel for sure.<---------------Z Reviews. LOL.


----------



## Soundmancan (Jan 14, 2021)

Midnight12 said:


> I feel you man, I am going to wait another 2 days if I don't see anything I am going to cancel and get a Topping stack instead from Apos Audio.... I ordered from them previously before and they manage to get the order in 4 days (delivered to me ) in total during Christmas from China. Insane speed,


I understand your frustration man, but Schitt is a great company with many good people working there. You can be assured that you WILL get your stuff and be assured by their warranty on their products and they are made here in the good 'ol USA. Take it from someone who just sold their A90/D90 stack and kept his Jot 2/Bifrost 2 stack that IT IS worth the wait. Anytime a new product gets released, there is high demand and sometimes things happen with finding bad parts etc after it gets sent to manufacturing. Stuff happens, be patient and you will be rewarded!   P.S. the Schitt stack is cheaper too!


----------



## Soundmancan

supersonic395 said:


> Anyone able to compare the Jot 2 to the Lyr 3 in terms of bass quality?


Jotunheim 2 is superior to the LYR 3. I had the Lyr 3 with the 6N8S stock tube which I enjoyed. It had an overall laid back presentation. The Tung Sol tube Schitt sells was less enjoyable for me. It's been a little while but I don't remember the bass as being a standout trait of the LYR 3.


----------



## MtnMan307

Soundmancan said:


> Jotunheim 2 is superior to the LYR 3. I had the Lyr 3 with the 6N8S stock tube which I enjoyed. It had an overall laid back presentation. The Tung Sol tube Schitt sells was less enjoyable for me. It's been a little while but I don't remember the bass as being a standout trait of the LYR 3.


Lyr 3 is a great amp but I might have to agree.  I still need to hook up the Lyr 3 again and sell the old Jot 1.


----------



## Emmanuel Palmer

Does anyone knows why the J2 is not available on schiit Europe? I live in Germany


----------



## AppleheadMay

Emmanuel Palmer said:


> Does anyone knows why the J2 is not available on schiit Europe? I live in Germany




They are months behind when new products launch.
I always buy from the US and when adding shipping, VAT and import it costs about the same, maybe a little more.
I think it will be a bit cheaper for Germany.


----------



## Emmanuel Palmer

AppleheadMay said:


> They are months behind when new products launch.
> I always buy from the US and when adding shipping, VAT and import it costs about the same, maybe a little more.
> I think it will be a bit cheaper for Germany.


Thanks much


----------



## AppleheadMay

A  problem I have is I have subscribed many times to Schiit Spam but never get any ...
Was the Jot 2 announced with a mail from their mailing list?


----------



## jnak00

I've never received Schiit spam despite being on that list for many years.  

Side note - Jot 2 received yesterday.  Early impression - it's really good.  Reminds me of the Liquid Platinum a little - fast, clean, clear, but with better bass extension and impact.


----------



## Clemmaster

jnak00 said:


> I've never received Schiit spam despite being on that list for many years.
> 
> Side note - Jot 2 received yesterday.  Early impression - it's really good.  Reminds me of the Liquid Platinum a little - fast, clean, clear, but with better bass extension and impact.


And less muddy!


----------



## TheAuthor

Ordered my Jot 2 on 12/29 and it just shipped. Really excited to try it out.

On another note, to those who use Paypal to buy your Schiit, have you ever had an issue where you're charged for your order immediately after authorizing payment, but then get charged again the day it ships? I know you're supposed to be charged once, only at the moment of shipping, but all of the orders I've made have charged me immediately, but twice it's actually resulted in a duplicate charge.


----------



## jnak00

TheAuthor said:


> On another note, to those who use Paypal to buy your Schiit, have you ever had an issue where you're charged for your order immediately after authorizing payment, but then get charged again the day it ships? I know you're supposed to be charged once, only at the moment of shipping, but all of the orders I've made have charged me immediately, but twice it's actually resulted in a duplicate charge.



I had that happen this time.  There was a charge when I placed the order, and then again when it shipped.  But the original charge disappeared.  It might look like two charges but there should only be one.


----------



## JoeKickass (Jan 15, 2021)

I just use a credit card, it's not like Schiit is some sketchy company or ebay seller, why use PayPal and take away $$$ from Schiit with the fees?

EDIT: Ordered 1/6, shipped today! Their lead time is improving


----------



## Clemmaster

CC transactions also have fees that Schiit pay. Might be a bit less than PayPal on average, but the difference is probably not as big as you think.
Schiit wouldn’t be offering it if it was so egregious.


----------



## buffalomatt

Any have this and an LP who could provide some thoughts on how they compare?


----------



## cgb3

JoeKickass said:


> I just use a credit card, it's not like Schiit is some sketchy company or ebay seller, why use PayPal and take away $$$ from Schiit with the fees?
> 
> EDIT: Ordered 1/6, shipped today! Their lead time is improving


I would think PayPal and CC fees would be similar. If there was too big a hit to Schiit from accepting PayPal, they wouldn't, or would add a "convenience" fee.


----------



## Lolito

Soundmancan said:


> We hear on Headfi Love good sounding equipment, not blips on test equipment  . Amir's review is, it is good if the measured distortion is low enouigh for him. That's it. He doesn't actually listen to anything. Don't even get me started on Z reviews, you could watch an entire video over there and come away and have no idea what the equipment even sounds like. He is a masterclass of misdirection in the amount of tangents he goes on IMHO. You will learn more here on the forums than his channel for sure.<---------------Z Reviews. LOL.



Take more respect with Zeos, at least he is funny, others can't say the same. Yes, he doesnt talk sound properly, and yes, you need another source of information for sound properties of any device really. BUT, unlike other reviewers, all the info he gives can be trusted 110% in my experience. Other revieweres are like any bad movie, you know what they are going to say, kinda 100% pr information pretty much, 0% useful information, unlike zeos.


----------



## supersonic395

Would there be any sonic advantages to running for example the Bifrost 2 as balanced into the Jot 2 but then using the SE output to headphones? 

Or would it be the same as running RCA from B2 to Jot2?


----------



## XERO1 (Jan 15, 2021)

supersonic395 said:


> Would there be any sonic advantages to running for example the Bifrost 2 as balanced into the Jot 2 but then using the SE output to headphones?
> 
> Or would it be the same as running RCA from B2 to Jot2?


You get an additional 6dB of gain from both of the SE and XLR4 outputs if you use the XLR input. But as far as I can tell, both of the inputs sound identical to eachother, other than the difference in their gain levels.


----------



## Soundmancan

Lolito said:


> Take more respect with Zeos, at least he is funny, others can't say the same. Yes, he doesnt talk sound properly, and yes, you need another source of information for sound properties of any device really. BUT, unlike other reviewers, all the info he gives can be trusted 110% in my experience. Other revieweres are like any bad movie, you know what they are going to say, kinda 100% pr information pretty much, 0% useful information, unlike zeos.


If you like what he does, then good for you. I just stated my opinion - and it's only that - my opinion. If anyone finds solace in what Zeos offers, more powa 2 ya.


----------



## supersonic395

XERO1 said:


> You get an additional 6dB of gain from both of the SE and XLR4 outputs if you use the XLR input. But as far as I can tell, both of the inputs sound identical to eachother, other than the difference in their gain levels.


 
Would this just mean I have less volume control as I'd need to lower it for the increase in dB?


----------



## XERO1 (Jan 15, 2021)

supersonic395 said:


> Would this just mean I have less volume control as I'd need to lower it for the increase in dB?


Yes, but it really depends on how efficient (or inefficient) the headphone you are using is. If you are using a relatively efficient headphone, the SE input should be more than enough. But if you are using an inefficient headphone, the extra 6dB could be useful.

Ultimately, the extra 6dB of gain would be most beneficial if you were using some _*really*_ inefficient headphones and found that even with the gain set to High, you were often having to turn the volume knob all the way up to near (or to) its maximum position. In this situation, having an additional 6dB of gain would mean it would be much less likely you would ever come close to maxing out the volume knob.


----------



## supersonic395

XERO1 said:


> Yes, but it really depends on how efficient (or inefficient) the headphone you are using is. If you are using a relatively efficient headphone, the SE input should be more than enough. But if you are using an inefficient headphone, the extra 6dB could be useful.
> 
> Ultimately, the extra 6dB of gain would be most beneficial if you were using some _*really*_ inefficient headphones and found that even with the gain set to High, you were often having to turn the volume knob all the way up to near (or to) its maximum position. In this situation, having an additional 6dB of gain would mean it would be much less likely you would ever come close to maxing out the volume knob.



Oh wow, it's interesting to hear there's no sonic difference except the extra gain. 

I'll be using a mix of 32 to 300 ohm headphones


----------



## jnak00

On high gain and balanced in/out, a comfortable listening volume for me is at 7:30 to 8:00 ish. Low gain, similar volume is reached at 9:00  

This is using ZMF Aeolus.  I don't listen too loudly and have plenty of knob on high gain.


----------



## XERO1 (Jan 15, 2021)

supersonic395 said:


> Oh wow, it's interesting to hear there's no sonic difference except the extra gain.


With most fully balanced amps, the balanced input usually sounds better than the SE input, but with the Jot2 I couldn't hear any noticeable difference between them, which is how it was designed to be.

This is actually a really nice 'feature' of the Jot2.  There are a lot of good sounding, inexpensive DACs out there that only have RCA outputs. And the Jot2 will sound great with any of them.  IMHO, a _*killer*_ _semi-_budget-friendly combo would be the Mimby and the Jot2.


----------



## Lolito

XERO1 said:


> With most fully balanced amps, the balanced input usually sounds better than the SE input, but with the Jot2 I couldn't hear any noticeable difference between them, which is how it was designed to be.
> 
> This is actually a really nice 'feature' of the Jot2.  There are a lot of good sounding, inexpensive DACs out there that only have RCA outputs. And the Jot2 will sound great with any of them.  IMHO, a _*killer*_ _semi-_budget-friendly combo would be the Mimby and the Jot2.



Jot2+DenafripsARES2, I think that would be the perfect combo, less budget of course, but still, 1000€ combo.


----------



## supersonic395

XERO1 said:


> With most fully balanced amps, the balanced input usually sounds better than the SE input, but with the Jot2 I couldn't hear any noticeable difference between them, which is how it was designed to be.
> 
> This is actually a really nice 'feature' of the Jot2.  There are a lot of good sounding, inexpensive DACs out there that only have RCA outputs. And the Jot2 will sound great with any of them.  IMHO, a _*killer*_ _semi-_budget-friendly combo would be the Mimby and the Jot2.



I'll be running the Jot 2 with the Bifrost 2 so definitely look forward to it.

I'm actually thinking to have the Bifrost 2 feed a Jot 2 via its balanced output and also use the Bifrost 2's RCA outputs to feed a Lyr 3. This way I can have an excellent balanced option as well as a single ended option


----------



## dermott

Is the LED on front still going to light up my whole room like the Jot 1 does?


----------



## JrummerJ

New member here, but wanted to add that my Jot 2 was ordered on 1/2 and shipped yesterday.  Looking forward to hearing this with my Bifrost 2 and HD6xx and LCD-X.  The switch for pre-amp was a big deal to me as I also use studio monitors and a subwoofer, so with the Magnius I had to order a switch with a remote so that I could turn the sub off when I wanted to use headphones.


----------



## jnak00

dermott said:


> Is the LED on front still going to light up my whole room like the Jot 1 does?



It's definitely brighter than the LED on Bifrost 2.  Plus there's some orange LEDs that glow through the top vent


----------



## Rattle




----------



## tincanear (Jan 16, 2021)

Anyone using Jot 2 with low-impedance (~16 ohm) planars?  Differences in sound between low and high gain modes?


----------



## dermott

Rattle said:


>


Looks just as bright as Jot 1. Is it blue now rather than white like Jot 1 or is that just the photo?


----------



## Rattle

dermott said:


> Looks just as bright as Jot 1. Is it blue now rather than white like Jot 1 or is that just the photo?



Could be the photo. I never had JoT 1 but valhalla  2 and OG saga had the LED same as Jot 1. "BRIGHT!"

Bifrost 2 Asgard 3 Jot 2 and modius have less bright LED I believe.


----------



## tincanear

Rattle said:


> Could be the photo. I never had JoT 1 but valhalla  2 and OG saga had the LED same as Jot 1. "BRIGHT!"
> 
> Bifrost 2 Asgard 3 Jot 2 and modius have less bright LED I believe.



Asgard 3 no front panel LED, only a white one visible through the top vents.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

dermott said:


> Looks just as bright as Jot 1. Is it blue now rather than white like Jot 1 or is that just the photo?



The led of Jot 2 is warm white, same as modius and not as intense as the Jot 1 which had a cool white led.

No clue why it appears blue on that pic.


----------



## Voxata

dermott said:


> Is the LED on front still going to light up my whole room like the Jot 1 does?


Yep, order light dims from Amazon.


----------



## kdoof

supersonic395 said:


> I'll be running the Jot 2 with the Bifrost 2 so definitely look forward to it.
> 
> I'm actually thinking to have the Bifrost 2 feed a Jot 2 via its balanced output and also use the Bifrost 2's RCA outputs to feed a Lyr 3. This way I can have an excellent balanced option as well as a single ended option



The difference there is the BF2 RCA out is not as robust as the Bal Out.


----------



## kdoof

Got the Jot 2 a day or so ago and I am really pretty floored by it. Really remarkable amp, it's just about neutral to my ears, but not in a clinical or dry way. It really is almost tube-like in its sweetness of timbre and dynamics, and has a really effortless presentation of detail without verging into being overly diffuse like Lyr 3. It's like Asgard 3's tonality, just cooled down a little and much faster and more resolving. The bass reach is really special.

And as an aside... I love the way the orange and white lighting comes up through the grill up top.


----------



## Voxata

kdoof said:


> The difference there is the BF2 RCA out is not as robust as the Bal Out.


I thought the se was just as capable.


----------



## AppleheadMay

supersonic395 said:


> I'll be running the Jot 2 with the Bifrost 2 so definitely look forward to it.
> 
> I'm actually thinking to have the Bifrost 2 feed a Jot 2 via its balanced output and also use the Bifrost 2's RCA outputs to feed a Lyr 3. This way I can have an excellent balanced option as well as a single ended option


----------



## AppleheadMay

Make sure you get a Jot that doesn't run superhot if you want to stack them.
My first Jot 1 was able to fry an egg, I returned it after a week.
My second Jot 1 just got a little warm to the touch, quite a difference.
The Jot 2 feels about the same as my second Jot 2.


----------



## JrummerJ

Voxata said:


> I thought the se was just as capable.



Sound quality it is.  Balanced outputs are usually 6dB louder, just the nature of that signal path.  On some DACs, people will say the balanced have better performance, but I can't tell any difference on my Bifrost 2.  If not exactly volume matched, the louder source is usually the preferred one in blind tests.


----------



## maskrider

Received my JOT2 yesterday, the first few hours was quite rough, comparing to my 4 year+ JOT1. Feeding it with my BF2 since October, after running it for 20+hrs, it is closing in, feels a bit more spacious, the treble is more tamed than before, I suppose I should give it more time.

BTW, I am on PC -> USB -> BF2 -> XLR -> JOT1/2 -> XLR -> FOSTEX TH-900MK2.


----------



## bequietjk

I like the look of the Jot 1 knob


----------



## showme99

maskrider said:


> Received my JOT2 yesterday, the first few hours was quite rough, comparing to my 4 year+ JOT1. Feeding it with my BF2 since October, after running it for 20+hrs, it is closing in, feels a bit more spacious, the treble is more tamed than before, I suppose I should give it more time.
> 
> BTW, I am on PC -> USB -> BF2 -> XLR -> JOT1/2 -> XLR -> FOSTEX TH-900MK2.


Just out of curiosity, how are you feeding the XLR signal to both the Jot1 and Jot2? Are you using an XLR splitter or switch?


----------



## maskrider

showme99 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how are you feeding the XLR signal to both the Jot1 and Jot2? Are you using an XLR splitter or switch?



No, feed to one at at time, with only one (JOT1/JOT2) powered on.


----------



## maskrider

maskrider said:


> No, feed to one at at time, with only one (JOT1/JOT2) powered on.


----------



## In1unison

jnak00 said:


> I've never received Schiit spam despite being on that list for many years.
> 
> Side note - Jot 2 received yesterday.  Early impression - it's really good.  Reminds me of the Liquid Platinum a little - fast, clean, clear, but with better bass extension and impact.


Wish I could say the same re early impression. It sounded horrible in treble for about two days. And just like by magic, sound became quite smooth. One week in and sound opened up even more.  This is one great amplifier.


----------



## bequietjk

Just want to mention that id pay $50 extra for a Jot 2 with the knob of Jot 1 and an anodized black finish rather than the hammered black finish.


----------



## In1unison

bequietjk said:


> Just want to mention that id pay $50 extra for a Jot 2 with the knob of Jot 1 and an anodized black finish rather than the hammered black finish.


Lol


----------



## Lolito

Probably a stupid question at this point, I am sorry, but, this thing is class A or A/B or D??? I guess topping A90 is class D, and this jot 2 must be class A or A/B, but just a guess, thnaks.


----------



## In1unison (Jan 17, 2021)

Lolito said:


> Probably a stupid question at this point, I am sorry, but, this thing is class A or A/B or D??? I guess topping A90 is class D, and this jot 2 must be class A or A/B, but just a guess, thnaks.


Class A up to 500mW (I think) , thereafter A/B using their Continuity S for increased linearity. This amp does not get hot.


----------



## tincanear

In1unison said:


> Class A up to 500mW (I think) , thereafter A/B using their Continuity S for increased linearity. This amp does not get hot.



Asgard 3 is Class A up to 500mW, uses Continuity, and draws about 12 watts at idle (per Kill-a-Watt AC power meter).  Anyone with such a watt meter measure Jot 2 AC power consumption at idle?

Jot 2 is using Continuity S, and I believe the Class AB switchover point is less than 500mW, given how cool it runs.


----------



## In1unison

tincanear said:


> Asgard 3 is Class A up to 500mW, uses Continuity, and draws about 12 watts at idle (per Kill-a-Watt AC power meter).  Anyone with such a watt meter measure Jot 2 AC power consumption at idle?
> 
> Jot 2 is using Continuity S, and I believe the Class AB switchover point is less than 500mW, given how cool it runs.


Yep, it makes sense. Probably biased to class A at much less than 500mW. It does run quite "cool."


----------



## AppleheadMay

So was the Jot 1 full class A?


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

AppleheadMay said:


> So was the Jot 1 full class A?



Emailed Schiit about this, Nick responded it was Class A/B


----------



## AppleheadMay

Thanks!


----------



## jnak00

Isn't the point of Continuity/Continuity S to eliminate or reduce the transconductance droop when the amp moves into class B?  Hence any Schiit product with Continuity would be class A/B.


----------



## Lolito

bequietjk said:


> Just want to mention that id pay $50 extra for a Jot 2 with the knob of Jot 1 and an anodized black finish rather than the hammered black finish.



I would pay 50$ extra for having a 3 gains switch instead of 2 positions of gain, with central one at 0.00, neutral for pre amp. Then a switch for pre out rca, pre out XLR, or headphones, so another 3 positions switch instead of the current 2.

I would pay another 100$ extra, if the knob was a digital ladder, motorized, and with a remote control... Turn it into a dream pre amp maybe... with digital controls for sources...
Jesus, I am dreaming of an 800$ jot now... I think all 3 switches make them 3 positions with more functionality would be. The current aestehic in black is great. Black knob would look good too, but current silver gives a lot of contrast and personality for the brand and device. It's very nice. The CNC knob of the current silver even better.


----------



## tincanear

jnak00 said:


> Isn't the point of Continuity/Continuity S to eliminate or reduce the transconductance droop when the amp moves into class B?  Hence any Schiit product with Continuity would be class A/B.



yes, Jason said specifically that for Continuity S its there to help reduce the transconductance droop at the A/B switchover point.  In the case of Asgard 3 with Continuity, the circuitry is active even before the A/B switchover point (resulting in higher idle power dissipation than an AB only amplifier, but far less than comparable class A unit of same rated max power)


----------



## cgb3

dermott said:


> Is the LED on front still going to light up my whole room like the Jot 1 does?


Blue Tack, tape, mud.

Come on man, surely you can come up with a way to blank the led?


----------



## tincanear

dermott said:


> Is the LED on front still going to light up my whole room like the Jot 1 does?



color it over with a sharpie of your favorite tint (easily removable with alcohol-based wipe)


----------



## ohcrapgorillas

Mine has finally arrived!! Unfortunately, I'm stuck here on campus working until later tonight, and then I am putting a new PC together when I get home...

Schiit gave me a month between ordering and shipping, and I still didn't finish soldering my XLR headphone cables in time 😂... hopefully I'll be able to get around to that tonight, until then, I'll be using single-ended. I'm thinking I'm going to reterminate my stock HD800 cable with XLR, and make a new single ended HD800 cable out of some Mogami starquad. ZMF Atticus/Blackwood balanced cable is a handmade, hand-braided eight-core silver plated copper (28awg)... just need to add connectors.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 19, 2021)

hollandstein said:


> Now there's a delay on the Magnius...


Hey man, did you get the Magnius? I reached out to Schiit today on the status of my Jotunheim that I placed an order on 1/6th. They told me I have to wait another 7 to 10 days. So I guess on the website, if it says In Stock Ship 7 to 10 days, its really means ship 14 to 25 days?


----------



## supersonic395

Midnight12 said:


> Hey man, did you get the Magnius? I reached out to Schiit today on the status of my Jotunheim that I placed an order on 1/6th. They told me I have to wait another 7 to 10 days.


Did you order the Jot 2 with any module? The Multibit & phono options will take longer to ship btw


----------



## In1unison

supersonic395 said:


> Did you order the Jot 2 with any module? The Multibit & phono options will take longer to ship btw


Even without modules it takes two weeks at least


----------



## Midnight12

supersonic395 said:


> Did you order the Jot 2 with any module? The Multibit & phono options will take longer to ship btw


Jot 2 just the amp.


----------



## supersonic395

In1unison said:


> Even without modules it takes two weeks at least



Yup, I understand the amp only or 4490 DAC will take 7-10days, whereas phono & Multibit DAC modules will take at least a few weeks. 

But I'm being patient, it'll be worth the wait I reckon!


----------



## In1unison

supersonic395 said:


> Yup, I understand the amp only or 4490 DAC will take 7-10days, whereas phono & Multibit DAC modules will take at least a few weeks.
> 
> But I'm being patient, it'll be worth the wait I reckon!


Worth your waiting time and every penny!


----------



## JrummerJ

My Jot 2 came in today!  Sounds great, and I love being able to turn off the signal going to my subs/monitors!  Listening with LCD-X.


----------



## In1unison

JrummerJ said:


> My Jot 2 came in today!  Sounds great, and I love being able to turn off the signal going to my subs/monitors!  Listening with LCD-X.


It gets markedly better after 24-48h of listening. LCD-X will show you improvement for sure.


----------



## supersonic395

JrummerJ said:


> My Jot 2 came in today!  Sounds great, and I love being able to turn off the signal going to my subs/monitors!  Listening with LCD-X.



Nice!! When did you order it btw? Also as an aside, which monitors/sub do you use as I'm looking to also have this set up and did you have to connect your DAC to the subwoofer first and then the outputs back to the Jot 2 and then the preouts to the monitors?


----------



## cgb3

Anyone know how to remove the volume knob?

I've tried a stout pull, no movement at all.


.


----------



## AppleheadMay

It fits tight, put it on a table and hold it with one hand while pulling with the other.
Or get the wife to pull while you hold it.
We’re talking about the Jot of course...


----------



## cgb3

AppleheadMay said:


> It fits tight, put it on a table and hold it with one hand while pulling with the other.
> Or get the wife to pull while you hold it.
> We’re talking about the Jot of course...


We come from the same mother, sir, I believe.


----------



## JrummerJ

supersonic395 said:


> Nice!! When did you order it btw? Also as an aside, which monitors/sub do you use as I'm looking to also have this set up and did you have to connect your DAC to the subwoofer first and then the outputs back to the Jot 2 and then the preouts to the monitors?



I ordered mine on 1/2.  My monitors aren’t anything real high end, but work fine.  Behringer sub and Alesis monitors. No, the signal goes DAC (BF2) to Jot 2, to Sub, to monitors.  The Jot is your preamp to control volume and the sub crosses over the signal and lows go to sub and the mids/highs go on to the monitors.  Hope that helps.


----------



## hollandstein

Midnight12 said:


> Hey man, did you get the Magnius? I reached out to Schiit today on the status of my Jotunheim that I placed an order on 1/6th. They told me I have to wait another 7 to 10 days. So I guess on the website, if it says In Stock Ship 7 to 10 days, its really means ship 14 to 25 days?


Nope. I cancelled and bought a used Jot 1 and will wait til things chill out.


----------



## JoeKickass

I ordered the Jot on 1/6, and although I ordered them on separate days, the Jot 2 and my balanced HD 650 cable both came in today!

My XLR jumpers are still on the way, so I'm still running SE from the Bifrost 2, but the Jot 2 is supposed to sound great from either the SE or Balanced inputs, and great is how it sounds!

Much better soundstage than the Asgard 3 with the HD 6xx, great bass and so much detail! After trying the HD800S, Lyr 3, etc this actually feels like the endgame setup.(!)


----------



## pankar0 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hello guys, I interested to buy a desktop Amp and I m thinking a lot the Jot 2.
My current set up is the ifi micro idsd signature with the Focal clear and the Senn HD 660s.
I m planning to bought the Hifiman Arya the other month and I want to ask if someone has the Jot 2 testing with clear and Arya's..?? The only problem for me I think is that I m leaving in Europe (Greece) and the price for the Jot 2 included vat,customs fees and other taxes is about 600€.

I m listening most Tidal music from my smartphone feeds the ifi and from my Pioneer N70AE streamer dac feeding balanced a small tube Amp Loxjie p20.
so this is my dac for the Jot 2.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## In1unison

pankar0 said:


> Hello guys, I interested to buy a desktop Amp and I m thinking a lot the Jot 2.
> My current set up is the ifi micro idsd signature with the Focal clear and the Senn HD 660s.
> I m planning to bought the Hifiman Arya the other month and I want to ask if someone has the Jot 2 testing with clear and Arya's..?? The only problem for me I think is that I m leaving in Europe (Greece) and the price for the Jot 2 included vat,customs fees and other taxes is about 600€.
> 
> ...


καλή μέρα pankar0,
I am using Jot2 with Arya and must say I am very impressed.  The first few days the amplifier was quite rough at treble but thereafter very smooth and detailed at the same time. The depth of the soundstage and instrument localization was impressive too (comparing to Topping A90 and Questyle CMA 12).  It seems that Jot2 compliments all the strong points Arya already has.  Also, there is plenty of power (and current) on tap even from SE out.


----------



## Soundmancan

pankar0 said:


> Hello guys, I interested to buy a desktop Amp and I m thinking a lot the Jot 2.
> My current set up is the ifi micro idsd signature with the Focal clear and the Senn HD 660s.
> I m planning to bought the Hifiman Arya the other month and I want to ask if someone has the Jot 2 testing with clear and Arya's..?? The only problem for me I think is that I m leaving in Europe (Greece) and the price for the Jot 2 included vat,customs fees and other taxes is about 600€.
> 
> ...


I can tell you that I have the Jot 2/Bifrost 2 stack and it sounds great with My Arya's. I do not have the Clears but I do have the Elex and this setup complements the Elex very well. The Jot 2 is a great amp with great dynamics/bass and overall great sound which is a natural pairing with the Elex. I also do not have the HD660's but I do have the HD600's, and again, this amp pairs with those great as well.


----------



## Midnight12

JoeKickass said:


> I ordered the Jot on 1/6, and although I ordered them on separate days, the Jot 2 and my balanced HD 650 cable both came in today!
> 
> My XLR jumpers are still on the way, so I'm still running SE from the Bifrost 2, but the Jot 2 is supposed to sound great from either the SE or Balanced inputs, and great is how it sounds!
> 
> Much better soundstage than the Asgard 3 with the HD 6xx, great bass and so much detail! After trying the HD800S, Lyr 3, etc this actually feels like the endgame setup.(!)


Wow, I ordered on the 6th as well. not sure when they will ship mine...


----------



## iFi audio

pankar0 said:


> Hello guys, I interested to buy a desktop Amp and I m thinking a lot the Jot 2.
> My current set up is the ifi micro idsd signature with the Focal clear and the Senn HD 660s.
> I m planning to bought the Hifiman Arya the other month and I want to ask if someone has the Jot 2 testing with clear and Arya's..?? The only problem for me I think is that I m leaving in Europe (Greece) and the price for the Jot 2 included vat,customs fees and other taxes is about 600€.
> 
> ...



Lots of cool stuff on this pic. Two I like are GeekVape Aegis and those floorstander sepakers I can't identify. What are they  ?


----------



## pankar0

iFi audio said:


> Lots of cool stuff on this pic. Two I like are GeekVape Aegis and those floorstander sepakers I can't identify. What are they  ?


Hahaha indeed, I love Geekvape..!! Cool products. 
My speakers is Usher BE 10 .. with the ASR Emitter 1 exclusive plus battery amplifier.


----------



## iFi audio

pankar0 said:


> Hahaha indeed, I love Geekvape..!! Cool products.



True, Aegis was my last and the best mod I've used.



pankar0 said:


> Usher BE 10



Those are great speakers. Years back I had Be-718 monitors for several weeks and they were awesome


----------



## erroneous

If anyone is trying to figure out timing on orders, I ordered Jot 2 on January 4th and received the shipping notification today.


----------



## supersonic395

erroneous said:


> If anyone is trying to figure out timing on orders, I ordered Jot 2 on January 4th and received the shipping notification today.



Can you confirm the finish, voltage & any module please?


----------



## schneiderdn1974

erroneous said:


> If anyone is trying to figure out timing on orders, I ordered Jot 2 on January 4th and received the shipping notification today.


On a similar note, I ordered a Jot 2 on January 11th (silver, no module, 115V, USA plug) and it shipped today (January 21st).


----------



## Jon L

pankar0 said:


> Hahaha indeed, I love Geekvape..!! Cool products.
> My speakers is Usher BE 10 .. with the ASR Emitter 1 exclusive plus battery amplifier.


I helped carry my friend's Usher BE20's home, which are sitting right up against the wall like this due to WAF. 
When he had them out into the room, the sound was sooo much better


----------



## Midnight12

schneiderdn1974 said:


> On a similar note, I ordered a Jot 2 on January 11th (silver, no module, 115V, USA plug) and it shipped today (January 21st).


wait what? really? ive ordered a Jot 2 and a BF2 on 1/6. Still no shipping notification or anything. They said it will take another 7 to 10 days.


----------



## cgb3

Midnight12 said:


> wait what? really? ive ordered a Jot 2 and a BF2 on 1/6. Still no shipping notification or anything. They said it will take another 7 to 10 days.


BF2 not available?


----------



## Midnight12

cgb3 said:


> BF2 not available?


Its available per Schiit website. But they said its currently in production. Guess its the BF2 thats holding up the order. I ordered them together in a single order.


----------



## cgb3

Midnight12 said:


> Its available per Schiit website. But they said its currently in production. Guess its the BF2 thats holding up the order. I ordered them together in a single order.


It reduces your shipping cost, but increases your ship time.

Apparently, your BF2 is holding up the package.

I suggest you email Schitt customer service, and determine the delay. In my experience, they reply within hours.


----------



## supersonic395

cgb3 said:


> It reduces your shipping cost, but increases your ship time.
> 
> Apparently, your BF2 is holding up the package.
> 
> I suggest you email Schitt customer service, and determine the delay. In my experience, they reply within hours.



This.

I ordered my BF2, A3 and Jot2 separately and they've been shipped separately as and when ready - had I ordered them together, I'd have still been waiting. 

Already received the BF2 Monday this week, with the A3 shipped today. 

Expecting Jot-2 to ship late next week.


----------



## tincanear (Jan 21, 2021)

maybe its the larger shipping cartons that are out of stock.  Jason did mention on the main thread that there was a shortage of cardboard boxes.  Apparently, a certain brand 'A' internet seller of books, etc bought up most of the cardboard box production capacity...


----------



## cgb3

Algonquin College bookstore (https://www.bookstore.algonquincollege.com/).

The Bastards.

I'm going to boycot Algonquin College. They're obviously racist, or fascist, or something I shouldn't like.


----------



## In1unison

cgb3 said:


> Algonquin College bookstore (https://www.bookstore.algonquincollege.com/).
> 
> The Bastards.
> 
> I'm going to boycot Algonquin College. They're obviously racist, or fascist, or something I shouldn't like.


Hahaha


----------



## erroneous (Jan 22, 2021)

supersonic395 said:


> Can you confirm the finish, voltage & any module please?


Just Jot 2 in black, 115V, no modules - but with Coaster (because fun!) and a remote for a Bifrost 2. All shipped together.


----------



## tjdub

I currently have a jot1 with multibit dac, does anyone know how much of an improvement would I get with the jot2?


----------



## portalheadd

I currently use jot 1 with modi multibit. I can sell my jot1 and buy brand new thx 789 for a similar price without paying more or I can get jot 2 for 40 percent more money. my cans are DT1990, HD600, K712, SR325e, ath-w100 and mdr-1A and maybe get an M570 in the future. I will use XLR output for my 600s only and the rest of my cans will be run unbalanced.  so SE performance is crucial for me. now what you suggest? is getting a 789 without paying more money a good upgrade over old jot1 or I better get the jot2 instead if upgrade is worth extra 40 percent money? imo jot1 really suffers from poor treble performance. kinda congested and busy in top end with mediocre at best separation. I want a little more effortless presentation a touch more space and of course less glare. I don't need preamp and obviously I'm gonna feed them via RCA. so any help would be appreciated. thanks in advance


----------



## tincanear

portalheadd said:


> I currently use jot 1 with modi multibit. I can sell my jot1 and buy brand new thx 789 for a similar price without paying more or I can get jot 2 for 40 percent more money. my cans are DT1990, HD600, K712, SR325e, ath-w100 and mdr-1A and maybe get an M570 in the future. I will use XLR output for my 600s only and the rest of my cans will be run unbalanced.  so SE performance is crucial for me. now what you suggest? is getting a 789 without paying more money a good upgrade over old jot1 or I better get the jot2 instead if upgrade is worth extra 40 percent money? imo jot1 really suffers from poor treble performance. kinda congested and busy in top end with mediocre at best separation. I want a little more effortless presentation a touch more space and of course less glare. I don't need preamp and obviously I'm gonna feed them via RCA. so any help would be appreciated. thanks in advance


since the source and many of your headphones are SE,. look at Asgard 3 instead-- has a much nicer volume control pot (27mm alps blue velvet) .   A3 has good separation and open midrange and top end.


----------



## portalheadd

tincanear said:


> since the source and many of your headphones are SE,. look at Asgard 3 instead-- has a much nicer volume control pot (27mm alps blue velvet) .   A3 has good separation and open midrange and top end.


thanks for suggestion. that's right A3 is A better option for SE only. but I just bought an XLR cable and new pair of pads for 600 and frankly I may do further mods to make my other cans balanced. and who knows Maybe I bought a Focal or Audeze in the future. so mentally I'm more comfortable having Balance an option


----------



## In1unison

portalheadd said:


> I currently use jot 1 with modi multibit. I can sell my jot1 and buy brand new thx 789 for a similar price without paying more or I can get jot 2 for 40 percent more money. my cans are DT1990, HD600, K712, SR325e, ath-w100 and mdr-1A and maybe get an M570 in the future. I will use XLR output for my 600s only and the rest of my cans will be run unbalanced.  so SE performance is crucial for me. now what you suggest? is getting a 789 without paying more money a good upgrade over old jot1 or I better get the jot2 instead if upgrade is worth extra 40 percent money? imo jot1 really suffers from poor treble performance. kinda congested and busy in top end with mediocre at best separation. I want a little more effortless presentation a touch more space and of course less glare. I don't need preamp and obviously I'm gonna feed them via RCA. so any help would be appreciated. thanks in advance


I have no experience with Jot1 but did a comparison of Jot2 with THX 789 (also A90 and CMA 12).  My headphones, Arya, LCD-2, LCD-XC, and T1 2nd. It was a no brainer.  First, performance from SE and XLR are indistinguishable, and plenty of power from both. As for direct comparison, Jot2 sounded more like real music compared to the hospital room like presentation of the THX 789 (I am not saying this is a bad thing, but definitely not to my taste).  I did not miss any details from Jot2, just the notes in the treble are more rounded without losing any air around them.  Bass is full-bodied and less edgy but some might perceive that as less detailed.  The biggest difference to my ears is midrange. THX 789 is nice and detailed but without life or emotion comparing to Jot2.  The soundstage is deeper, retaining the same width as THX 789, perfectly complementing Arya and T1 2nd for example. My hospital room comment regarding THX 789 means it is very, very clean, detailed which for some might be attractive (it is for me too, but not for longer listening).  In order to provide the context, it is important to mention the music I love and listen to. For the most part, Classical Choral, Contemporary and Chamber Jazz and Downtempo Electronica.


----------



## tincanear

portalheadd said:


> thanks for suggestion. that's right A3 is A better option for SE only. but I just bought an XLR cable and new pair of pads for 600 and frankly I may do further mods to make my other cans balanced. and who knows Maybe I bought a Focal or Audeze in the future. so mentally I'm more comfortable having Balance an option


I
With an SE source and balanced headphones, the Jot 2 with Nexus is the way to go, since the amplifier is strongly differential as Jason describes it (in other words the SE to balanced conversion has near ideal characteristics).


----------



## Soundmancan (Jan 22, 2021)

portalheadd said:


> I currently use jot 1 with modi multibit. I can sell my jot1 and buy brand new thx 789 for a similar price without paying more or I can get jot 2 for 40 percent more money. my cans are DT1990, HD600, K712, SR325e, ath-w100 and mdr-1A and maybe get an M570 in the future. I will use XLR output for my 600s only and the rest of my cans will be run unbalanced.  so SE performance is crucial for me. now what you suggest? is getting a 789 without paying more money a good upgrade over old jot1 or I better get the jot2 instead if upgrade is worth extra 40 percent money? imo jot1 really suffers from poor treble performance. kinda congested and busy in top end with mediocre at best separation. I want a little more effortless presentation a touch more space and of course less glare. I don't need preamp and obviously I'm gonna feed them via RCA. so any help would be appreciated. thanks in advance


IMHO, as you stated single ended performance is paramount, the THX amp would be the most transparent of the bunch. Mated to the Modi Multibit should give you some pretty good sound. As far as balanced performance goes, the Jot 2 is the hands down winner here and IMHO, I would prefer the single ended performance of the Jot 2 over the THX just because to me it is more enjoyable to listen to. The THX amp is transparent but a little sharp and souless IMO according to my tastes. I had two THX 789's awhile back before I moved on to the Topping A90 which I just sold in favor of the Jotunheim 2. The Jotunheim 2 is also a true balanced amp where the THX is not. I prefer amps that are detailed but also land slightly on the warm side of neutral for extra character in the sound, ofcourse you have to balance your whole chain appropriately. Also, the Modi Multibit is single ended output only so you are only going to get the 2v output single ended gives you not the 4v output of a truly balanced dac. In this case, the Jotunheim 2 would be perfect for you because it is input agnostic, in other words, it converts single ended to balanced and balanced to single ended (nexus) so you would be able to enjoy your HD600's truly balanced.


----------



## In1unison

Soundmancan said:


> IMHO, as you stated single ended performance is paramount, the THX amp would be the most transparent of the bunch. Mated to the Modi Multibit should give you some pretty good sound. As far as balanced performance goes, the Jot 2 is the hands down winner here and IMHO, I would prefer the single ended performance of the Jot 2 over the THX just because to me it is more enjoyable to listen to. The THX amp is transparent but a little sharp and souless IMO according to my tastes. I had two THX 789's awhile back before I moved on to the Topping A90 which I just sold in favor of the Jotunheim 2. The Jotunheim 2 is also a true balanced amp where the THX is not. I prefer amps that are detailed but also land slightly on the warm side of neutral for extra character in the sound, ofcourse you have to balance your whole chain appropriately.


My experience exactly matches yours


----------



## portalheadd

In1unison said:


> I have no experience with Jot1 but did a comparison of Jot2 with THX 789 (also A90 and CMA 12).  My headphones, Arya, LCD-2, LCD-XC, and T1 2nd. It was a no brainer.  First, performance from SE and XLR are indistinguishable, and plenty of power from both. As for direct comparison, Jot2 sounded more like real music compared to the hospital room like presentation of the THX 789 (I am not saying this is a bad thing, but definitely not to my taste).  I did not miss any details from Jot2, just the notes in the treble are more rounded without losing any air around them.  Bass is full-bodied and less edgy but some might perceive that as less detailed.  The biggest difference to my ears is midrange. THX 789 is nice and detailed but without life or emotion comparing to Jot2.  The soundstage is deeper, retaining the same width as THX 789, perfectly complementing Arya and T1 2nd for example. My hospital room comment regarding THX 789 means it is very, very clean, detailed which for some might be attractive (it is for me too, but not for longer listening).  In order to provide the context, it is important to mention the music I love and listen to. For the most part, Classical Choral, Contemporary and Chamber Jazz and Downtempo Electronica.





tincanear said:


> I
> With an SE source and balanced headphones, the Jot 2 with Nexus is the way to go, since the amplifier is strongly differential as Jason describes it (in other words the SE to balanced conversion has near ideal characteristics).





Soundmancan said:


> IMHO, as you stated single ended performance is paramount, the THX amp would be the most transparent of the bunch. Mated to the Modi Multibit should give you some pretty good sound. As far as balanced performance goes, the Jot 2 is the hands down winner here and IMHO, I would prefer the single ended performance of the Jot 2 over the THX just because to me it is more enjoyable to listen to. The THX amp is transparent but a little sharp and souless IMO according to my tastes. I had two THX 789's awhile back before I moved on to the Topping A90 which I just sold in favor of the Jotunheim 2. The Jotunheim 2 is also a true balanced amp where the THX is not. I prefer amps that are detailed but also land slightly on the warm side of neutral for extra character in the sound, ofcourse you have to balance your whole chain appropriately. Also, the Modi Multibit is single ended output only so you are only going to get the 2v output single ended gives you not the 4v output of a truly balanced dac. In this case, the Jotunheim 2 would be perfect for you because it is input agnostic, in other words, it converts single ended to balanced and balanced to single ended (nexus) so you would be able to enjoy your HD600's truly balanced.





In1unison said:


> My experience exactly matches yours


thanks a lot guys very helpful insights indeed. so I guess I'm going to pay that extra cash for jot 2. especially that Nexus thing sounds very useful for my situation. and from what you guys described, i guess jot 2 is the opposite pole of jot1. jot1 sometime is just brutal and underwhelming and you know... unenjoyable.


----------



## maskrider

30+ hours on my JOT2, it is better than my old and trusted JOT1 in details and separation, a bit better sound stage, not night and day for sure, but noticeable.

I think the punches are tighter on JOT2, but like it or not depends heavily on the kind of music you are listening to and how the music is mastered.

And BTW, for those who might want to know, my JOT2 is silver, 230V, no module, ordered on Jan/12, shipped on Jan/13 (Hongkong date/time).


----------



## In1unison

portalheadd said:


> thanks a lot guys very helpful insights indeed. so I guess I'm going to pay that extra cash for jot 2. especially that Nexus thing sounds very useful for my situation. and from what you guys described, i guess jot 2 is the opposite pole of jot1. jot1 sometime is just brutal and underwhelming and you know... unenjoyable.


Most importantly, trust your ears and you can always return it for a small fee.  At least my take on Jot2 is subjective, but I like it so much that I can say that if I ever want to upgrade the amplifier it will be in the range of $2,000+ (and I don't particularly like Schiit products in general).  Just one more thing, Jot2 during the first 24-48 hours was very harsh sounding in the treble regions, with Arya in particular.  Made some of the hi-res cello recordings I have, unlistenable.  Thereafter it smoothed out quite nicely and it is now a pleasure to listen to.  Feeding Jot2 good quality and quiet signal with return and reward with great performance.


----------



## In1unison

maskrider said:


> 30+ hours on my JOT2, it is better than my old and trusted JOT1 in details and separation, a bit better sound stage, not night and day for sure, but noticeable.
> 
> I think the punches are tighter on JOT2, but like it or not depends heavily on the kind of music you are listening to and how the music is mastered.
> 
> And BTW, for those who might want to know, my JOT2 is silver, 230V, no module, ordered on Jan/12, shipped on Jan/13 (Hongkong date/time).


Give it another 20 or so hours.  It opens up quite nicely.


----------



## portalheadd

In1unison said:


> Most importantly, trust your ears and you can always return it for a small fee.  At least my take on Jot2 is subjective, but I like it so much that I can say that if I ever want to upgrade the amplifier it will be in the range of $2,000+ (and I don't particularly like Schiit products in general).  Just one more thing, Jot2 during the first 24-48 hours was very harsh sounding in the treble regions, with Arya in particular.  Made some of the hi-res cello recordings I have, unlistenable.  Thereafter it smoothed out quite nicely and it is now a pleasure to listen to.  Feeding Jot2 good quality and quiet signal with return and reward with great performance.


the problem is I live in Iran. actually I am going to pay something like 650 usd for jot and should wait for like 2 months to get it delivered and of course I can't return it even if it's defective. that is the principle of my problems. otherwise it wouldn't be an issue to test it myself and in the worst scenario just pay the small fee for return. I have zero customer support. not that it's Schiit's fault but it is what it is. just some random guy will buy it for me from schiit and deliver it to me. that's it. we are banned from every where. but tnx again for pointing that out. I got 1990 for the price of HD800 and etc. what a country. right? ;D


----------



## In1unison

portalheadd said:


> the problem is I live in Iran. actually I am going to pay something like 650 usd for jot and should wait for like 2 months to get it delivered and of course I can't return it even if it's defective. that is the principle of my problems. otherwise it wouldn't be an issue to test it myself and in the worst scenario just pay the small fee for return. I have zero customer support. not that it's Schiit's fault but it is what it is. just some random guy will buy it for me from schiit and deliver it to me. that's it. we are banned from every where. but tnx again for pointing that out. I got 1990 for the price of HD800 and etc. what a country. right? ;D


Sorry, wasn't aware.  Sometimes we underestimate how valuable reviews of the equipment are.  For the same reason I loath those who get paid to say only good things about a particular brand or product.


----------



## portalheadd

In1unison said:


> Sorry, wasn't aware.  Sometimes we underestimate how valuable reviews of the equipment are.  For the same reason I loath those who get paid to say only good things about a particular brand or product.


Exactly. Maybe someone like me will buy A product just based of that review because of lack of show rooms or any specific way to test equipments. Because of this fact, I mostly ignore hypes around a specific product or take them with a huge amount of grain of salt.


----------



## Lolito

Huge amount of grain of salt.

Best thing I have ever read in this forum.


----------



## In1unison

Lolito said:


> Huge amount of grain of salt.
> 
> Best thing I have ever read in this forum.


Truckloads!


----------



## portalheadd (Jan 22, 2021)

Lolito said:


> Huge amount of grain of salt.
> 
> Best thing I have ever read in this forum.


😂😂 Eng is not my native language. Sorry for poor english. I just tried to express mysel


----------



## SolaVirtus

I don't think a native English-speaker could have said it so well.


----------



## Lolito

portalheadd said:


> 😂😂 Eng is not my native language. Sorry for poor english. I just tried to express mysel


It's not poor, it's very rich.


----------



## AppleheadMay

And when watching YouTube, there isn’t enough salt in the oceans ...


----------



## Lolito

I'm on the same boat. Lots of grains of salt, since it's hard to test most stuff.

This Jot2, as an example, now it isthe best thing ever, it is better than sliced bread. Reminds me of the first soncoz dac; huge hype, but after first units were delivered, not that that that great really, kind of shouty nuanced ess sound really.

So this jot 2 guy, by june we can know if it is actually good, doesnt break, no faults in design, construction, production... Ton of grain of salt all the time, LOL!!?


----------



## In1unison

Lolito said:


> I'm on the same boat. Lots of grains of salt, since it's hard to test most stuff.
> 
> This Jot2, as an example, now it isthe best thing ever, it is better than sliced bread. Reminds me of the first soncoz dac; huge hype, but after first units were delivered, not that that that great really, kind of shouty nuanced ess sound really.
> 
> So this jot 2 guy, by june we can know if it is actually good, doesnt break, no faults in design, construction, production... Ton of grain of salt all the time, LOL!!?


I take my own skepticism with the pinch of salt too 😄 Testing is actually very easy for those living in the USA for example. Just about every manufacturer has return policy.


----------



## cgb3

portalheadd said:


> 😂😂 Eng is not my native language. Sorry for poor english. I just tried to express mysel


Never apologize for you being you.

In the immortal words of Dr. Johnny Fever; booger... !


----------



## TheDubah

I ended up going in for a Jot 2 as an upgrade from an Asgard 3 for balanced output. For anyone who had both, do the volume pots feel different? The A3 pot was already pretty good but I can't tell what the big difference between the two are.


----------



## tincanear (Jan 23, 2021)

TheDubah said:


> I ended up going in for a Jot 2 as an upgrade from an Asgard 3 for balanced output. For anyone who had both, do the volume pots feel different? The A3 pot was already pretty good but I can't tell what the big difference between the two are.



welcome to the Head-fi and to the Schiit threads. 

both Asgard 3 and Jot 2 have same type of 27mm Alps volume pot, so both should be very smooth and have good channel tracking over the entire volume range.  A3 is 2-gang, while Jot 2 is 4-gang, so might need slightly more torque to turn it.


----------



## UntilThen

tcellguy said:


> I was going to get a Mjolnir 2 but then Lyr 3 came out and fit on my desk better. Gungnir Multibit > Mjolnir 2 > Aeon open was a really amazing combo with extremely satisfying bass. It had an immediate wow factor and I'd love to hear this setup again, but it wasn't at CanJam 2020.



Bought Ragnarok and Yggdrasil in 2017. Bought Jot 1 in 2018. Sold both Ragnarok and Jot 1 since. Maybe should have kept Ragnarok as it could be a spare amp for my speakers. 

Now bought Mjolnir2 two weeks ago and love it. It's a keeper with Yggdrasil but now using Questyle CMA 12 dac into MJ2. Headphones are Hekse, LCD-3f and LCD-X. 

Am wondering about Jot 2. Jot 1 was very powerful but treble is a bit much and need to be carefully match. Lovely with Atticus.


----------



## AppleheadMay

UntilThen said:


> Bought Ragnarok and Yggdrasil in 2017. Bought Jot 1 in 2018. Sold both Ragnarok and Jot 1 since. Maybe should have kept Ragnarok as it could be a spare amp for my speakers.
> 
> Now bought Mjolnir2 two weeks ago and love it. It's a keeper with Yggdrasil but now using Questyle CMA 12 dac into MJ2. Headphones are Hekse, LCD-3f and LCD-X.
> 
> Am wondering about Jot 2. Jot 1 was very powerful but treble is a bit much and need to be carefully match. Lovely with Atticus.




I had my Jot 2 for a couple of weeks but only listened to it for a few hours and let it burn in 20 hours.
I never found the treble on my Jot 1 too bright but still find it too bright on the Jot 2. 
Every time I listen I focus on the cymbals, pretty irritating.


----------



## In1unison

AppleheadMay said:


> I had my Jot 2 for a couple of weeks but only listened to it for a few hours and let it burn in 20 hours.
> I never found the treble on my Jot 1 too bright but still find it too bright on the Jot 2.
> Every time I listen I focus on the cymbals, pretty irritating.


Jot2 was very bright to the point of being unlistenable for the first 50 hours or so. Specially listening to string instruments was a pain. Thereafter it smoothed out appreciably so now it is a pleasure. Arya and T1 2nd sound very nice through Jot2, but I still prefer them on OTL amp.


----------



## AppleheadMay

In1unison said:


> Jot2 was very bright to the point of being unlistenable for the first 50 hours or so. Specially listening to string instruments was a pain. Thereafter it smoothed out appreciably so now it is a pleasure. Arya and T1 2nd sound very nice through Jot2, but I still prefer them on OTL amp.



Yes, I heard a few other people saying that it was gone with burn in and certainly hope so, you're the first one daring to mention that it was unlistenable, exactly my thoughts when I heard the cymbals through everything.

But still, the Jot 1 was well regarded before and all the sudden it became bright after the Jot 2 came out. A bit of a hype train for the Jot 2? Not saying that the Jot 2 will be bad, just the Jot 1 doesn't need to be destroyed for that. Not directed towards you or anyone else in particular, just read too much about bright Jot 1's in the past month.


----------



## In1unison

AppleheadMay said:


> Yes, I heard a few other people saying that it was gone with burn in and certainly hope so, you're the first one daring to mention that it was unlistenable, exactly my thoughts when I heard the cymbals through everything.
> 
> But still, the Jot 1 was well regarded before and all the sudden it became bright after the Jot 2 came out. A bit of a hype train for the Jot 2? Not saying that the Jot 2 will be bad, just the Jot 1 doesn't need to be destroyed for that. Not directed towards you or anyone else in particular, just read too much about bright Jot 1's in the past month.


Never heard Jot1 myself, only read number of reviews, and most were very positive. My intention was to get Jot1 when this new model came out.


----------



## AppleheadMay

In1unison said:


> Never heard Jot1 myself, only read number of reviews, and most were very positive. My intention was to get Jot1 when this new model came out.



It was a really good amp, certainly at it's price point but we hear that a lot. For the midrange Schiit products I certainly mean it, I had much more expensive gear that I didn't like. I wasn't a fan of the smaller Schiit series and never heard the big ones.

What I did hear with the Jot 2 that I immediately liked was the smooth midrange and wider soundstage. Bass is about the same to me on both amps, well controlled.
Gonna leave it burning in again 'till tomorrow so I can get that treble tamed.
I'm using the Jot together with a Bifrost 2 and Lyr 3 by the way.


----------



## In1unison

AppleheadMay said:


> It was a really good amp, certainly at it's price point but we hear that a lot. For the midrange Schiit products I certainly mean it, I had much more expensive gear that I didn't like. I wasn't a fan of the smaller Schiit series and never heard the big ones.
> 
> What I did hear with the Jot 2 that I immediately liked was the smooth midrange and wider soundstage. Bass is about the same to me on both amps, well controlled.
> Gonna leave it burning in again 'till tomorrow so I can get that treble tamed.
> I'm using the Jot together with a Bifrost 2 and Lyr 3 by the way.


What headphones are you using? 
Sonore SystemOptique>NuPrime DAC-10>Jot2/Valhalla2 on my side


----------



## AppleheadMay

https://www.head-fi.org/members/appleheadmay.127714/#about
And probably soon an Arya as well.

Planning to add a top Hifiman or Abyss later this year, we'll see.
But not selling any of those I have now, I like them all.


----------



## UntilThen

AppleheadMay said:


> I had my Jot 2 for a couple of weeks but only listened to it for a few hours and let it burn in 20 hours.
> I never found the treble on my Jot 1 too bright but still find it too bright on the Jot 2.
> Every time I listen I focus on the cymbals, pretty irritating.



It alright. Jot 1 was still listenable for me with LCD-2f. Was using LCD-2f then. Jot 1 was bright in comparison with my other amps then and I had a few tube amps then. Jot 1 was certainly brighter than Ragnarok but it never did get to the point of being unlistenable. 

Of the 3 Schiit amps, my preference is obviously the Mjolnir 2.


----------



## In1unison

Chicken or beef? 😆


----------



## Smoothstereo

In1unison said:


> Chicken or beef? 😆


Depends on the side dishes and beverage. ☺️


----------



## AppleheadMay (Jan 23, 2021)

Nevermind.


----------



## HanselPA

In1unison said:


> Jot2 was very bright to the point of being unlistenable for the first 50 hours or so. Specially listening to string instruments was a pain. Thereafter it smoothed out appreciably so now it is a pleasure. Arya and T1 2nd sound very nice through Jot2, but I still prefer them on OTL amp.


When you guys say ” let it burn” is that with the amp playing music or just let it ON for 3-4 days?? Thanks!!


----------



## In1unison

HanselPA said:


> When you guys say ” let it burn” is that with the amp playing music or just let it ON for 3-4 days?? Thanks!!


You should have some load on it, so yes playing music through connected cans... and get the pillows ready 😄


----------



## Lolito

Jot1 was great back in the day, there where no xlr balanced amps so cheap back then. But all reviewers on youtube say now it is flat and boring and 2D.

Jot2 obviously overhyped, but for sure better than Jot1. A90 is cheap chibese stuff. Look at that topping volume pot, it's a facepalm that pot. And the topping knob...


----------



## In1unison

Lolito said:


> Jot1 was great back in the day, there where no xlr balanced amps so cheap back then. But all reviewers on youtube say now it is flat and boring and 2D.
> 
> Jot2 obviously overhyped, but for sure better than Jot1. A90 is cheap chibese stuff. Look at that topping volume pot, it's a facepalm that pot. And the topping knob...


Volume pot,  you say, power supply, I say...it doesn't matter, it's great with test tones.


----------



## AppleheadMay (Jan 24, 2021)

Lolito said:


> Jot1 was great back in the day, there where no xlr balanced amps so cheap back then. But all reviewers on youtube say now it is flat and boring and 2D.
> 
> Jot2 obviously overhyped, but for sure better than Jot1. A90 is cheap chibese stuff. Look at that topping volume pot, it's a facepalm that pot. And the topping knob...




Ok, the Topping from what I could find is indeed Chinese stuff with cheap components, overhyped by some, most of all by Youtubers as they're sponsored.
But the Jot 1 was great back in the day and now it's flat and boring according to Youtubers? So it changes it sound signature over time? What a joke.
The only reason it's flat and boring now according to them is because they get paid to promote new amps like that Topping.
I wouldn't call those guys reviewers, just marketeers and bullshitters.

But that's probably what you meant as well.

To me the Jot 1 is still a great amp, the Jot 2 will probably be better after I got it burned in, it already has some stronger points, just need to get rid of that treble.


----------



## portalheadd

hi folks. anyone with any experience with Gustard H16 compared to jot2?


----------



## In1unison

AppleheadMay said:


> Ok, the Topping from what I could find is indeed Chinese stuff with cheap components, overhyped by some, most of all by Youtubers as they're sponsored.
> But the Jot 1 was great back in the day and now it's flat and boring according to Youtubers? So it changes it sound signature over time? What a joke.
> The only reason it's flat and boring now according to them is because they get paid to promote new amps like that Topping.
> I wouldn't call those guys reviewers, just marketeers and bullshitters.
> ...


To be fair, A90 is not bad amp, and I can see that some can see the attraction of having ultra-clean sound. For me, it simply doesn't sound natural, like a real instruments should sound. One can say it's "soulless." Time will tell how long will fans be happy with that type of sound. I guess we'll see soon enough.


----------



## AppleheadMay

That said


In1unison said:


> To be fair, A90 is not bad amp, and I can see that some can see the attraction of having ultra-clean sound. For me, it simply doesn't sound natural, like a real instruments should sound. One can say it's "soulless." Time will tell how long will fans be happy with that type of sound. I guess we'll see soon enough.



To tell you the truth I was going to post right after my previous post that I wouldn't mind having an ultra-clean stack here besides my other gear, added benefit would have been to play around with full MQA decoding although I'm not sure MQA is going to break through, never really believed in it but Tidal might turn the tides.

I thought about getting the the Topping A90 and D90 MQA but then I would want a second Stack Audio Link 2 on top of it to complete my system, I have quite a few things connected here like Mac, PC, XsX, PS5, Nucleus, two SBX-G6, two Topping D10S used as D to D converters, ...
I wouldn't buy it to try it and sell if I don't like it but just keep it as you said to have that ultraclean option, might be good for sound other than music as well (game/movie).

But the total damage for all that (Toppings + Link II) would be 2200 Euro here. Can't spend that kind of money on something I consider an extra gadget.
I'd be better of getting an extra pair of phones like the Aryas I am longing for.


----------



## Lolito

AppleheadMay said:


> Ok, the Topping from what I could find is indeed Chinese stuff with cheap components, overhyped by some, most of all by Youtubers as they're sponsored.
> But the Jot 1 was great back in the day and now it's flat and boring according to Youtubers? So it changes it sound signature over time? What a joke.
> The only reason it's flat and boring now according to them is because they get paid to promote new amps like that Topping.
> I wouldn't call those guys reviewers, just marketeers and bullshitters.
> ...



I agree, I would say jot 2 is bad, and jot 1 was even worse from day one.

Youtubers are bad, forum user reviews even worse, much worse. I trust no one, not even myself, so go figure. But Jot1, for the time was great, and now is crap, but sound didn't change though, changed competition. It was just as bad. Bad meaning same performance than a decent amp of 25% the cost... Ton of people saying jot1 was flat and boring and etc... from day one though...


----------



## AppleheadMay

Lolito said:


> I agree, I would say jot 2 is bad, and jot 1 was even worse from day one.
> 
> Youtubers are bad, forum user reviews even worse, much worse. I trust no one, not even myself, so go figure. But Jot1, for the time was great, and now is crap, but sound didn't change though, changed competition. It was just as bad. Bad meaning same performance than a decent amp of 25% the cost... Ton of people saying jot1 was flat and boring and etc... from day one though...



I wonder what amp is better than the Jot at 25% of the cost ...


----------



## stuck limo (Jan 24, 2021)

TheAuthor said:


> Ordered my Jot 2 on 12/29 and it just shipped. Really excited to try it out.
> 
> On another note, to those who use Paypal to buy your Schiit, have you ever had an issue where you're charged for your order immediately after authorizing payment, but then get charged again the day it ships? I know you're supposed to be charged once, only at the moment of shipping, but all of the orders I've made have charged me immediately, but twice it's actually resulted in a duplicate charge.


Usually this is due to a pre-authorization, not an actual charge. The day it ships is actually the charge date. (For other companies, not specifically Schiit)


----------



## In1unison

Lolito said:


> I agree, I would say jot 2 is bad, and jot 1 was even worse from day one.
> 
> Youtubers are bad, forum user reviews even worse, much worse. I trust no one, not even myself, so go figure. But Jot1, for the time was great, and now is crap, but sound didn't change though, changed competition. It was just as bad. Bad meaning same performance than a decent amp of 25% the cost... Ton of people saying jot1 was flat and boring and etc... from day one though...


I have read overwhelmingly positive reviews on Jot1 in various hifi mags. Youtube is a different story.


----------



## Lolito

AppleheadMay said:


> I wonder what amp is better than the Jot at 25% of the cost ...



I think current schiit 99$ are "better" than jot1, and there are few. jot2 I did not try it yet, but love to be able to buy one local, with local warrranty, no shipping costs, no custom duties. jds labs atom, "better" than jot1, when single ended. But hey, I think xlr pre amp possibility is already great and worth those extra 300€, and balanced headphone. 

Actaully I would say, the difference in price must be the difference in cost or something... Meaning, a decent cheap and nice SE amp is 100$ possible. Same thing balanced 400$. So this jot at 400$ is actually as cheap as a 100$, meaning it's the lower possible price to make the thing nice enough. Magnius amp for example, at 200$ much better value maybe, not so great performance, better go for the 400$, I think. no?

Anyways, all that been said, thing is clinical clean sound it's boring to be honest. Get tired of it. Via headphones soudns great, via speakers not so much.


----------



## Lolito

In1unison said:


> I have read overwhelmingly positive reviews on Jot1 in various hifi mags. Youtube is a different story.



In the end, I think in the internet one can read whatever you want to read really, and then the opposite too so... I guess a dead end debate, sort of... internet reviews and opinions. Still, so relevant these days. We have a local little shop specialized in high end headphones. Was planing on making a visit now that I have to pick up a fiio iem... but not sure it's the smartest or most responsible idea, need to get a train to get there... they say better stay at home, better for you, better for others... so crap for me... or better sais SCHIIIIIITT

I want a jot 2 so bad, that is a georgeous looking knob, and that volume pot looks properly big, like double D as they say there in the US, no? black of course, black. The silver looks like grandpa silver hifi set. Not even my fatehr ever bought a silver hifi stuff. black all the way!


----------



## cgb3

Lolito said:


> In the end, I think in the internet one can read whatever you want to read really, and then the opposite too so... I guess a dead end debate, sort of... internet reviews and opinions. Still, so relevant these days. We have a local little shop specialized in high end headphones. Was planing on making a visit now that I have to pick up a fiio iem... but not sure it's the smartest or most responsible idea, need to get a train to get there... they say better stay at home, better for you, better for others... so crap for me... or better sais SCHIIIIIITT
> 
> I want a jot 2 so bad, that is a georgeous looking knob, and that volume pot looks properly big, like double D as they say there in the US, no? black of course, black. The silver looks like grandpa silver hifi set. Not even my fatehr ever bought a silver hifi stuff. black all the way!


Grandpa? Maybe Great Grandpa.

I was buying black components when I was a kid in school back in the 70's.

Schiit silver (brushed aluminum) looks fantastic. My first Schiit products (Asgard 3 and Modius) were purchased in black. I purchased a Lyr 3 second hand, only available in silver, and it is gorgeous. I purchased my Jot 2 in silver. I'll replace the Modius with a Bifrost 2 (or hopefully, Bifrost 3) this year, and it will be silver.


----------



## MtnMan307

I have several Schiit units. Only one is black, my Bifrost 2.  I bought it as a B-stock deal and they only had it in black.


----------



## supersonic395

cgb3 said:


> Grandpa? Maybe Great Grandpa.
> 
> I was buying black components when I was a kid in school back in the 70's.
> 
> Schiit silver (brushed aluminum) looks fantastic. My first Schiit products (Asgard 3 and Modius) were purchased in black. I purchased a Lyr 3 second hand, only available in silver, and it is gorgeous. I purchased my Jot 2 in silver. I'll replace the Modius with a Bifrost 2 (or hopefully, Bifrost 3) this year, and it will be silver.



Think it might be too soon for a Bifrost 3, reckon the BF2 will keep going for a while yet.


----------



## MtnMan307

supersonic395 said:


> Think it might be too soon for a Bifrost 3, reckon the BF2 will keep going for a while yet.


IMO the BF2 is an awesome DAC. I don’t think Schiit plans to do a new Bifrost in the near future.


----------



## In1unison

Lolito said:


> In the end, I think in the internet one can read whatever you want to read really, and then the opposite too so... I guess a dead end debate, sort of... internet reviews and opinions. Still, so relevant these days. We have a local little shop specialized in high end headphones. Was planing on making a visit now that I have to pick up a fiio iem... but not sure it's the smartest or most responsible idea, need to get a train to get there... they say better stay at home, better for you, better for others... so crap for me... or better sais SCHIIIIIITT
> 
> I want a jot 2 so bad, that is a georgeous looking knob, and that volume pot looks properly big, like double D as they say there in the US, no? black of course, black. The silver looks like grandpa silver hifi set. Not even my fatehr ever bought a silver hifi stuff. black all the way!


Oh dear. You have a crush on Jot2! 😄 Good thing about reviews, is that one can narrow choices and than (at least in the USA), let's say order three products from the list and return those you don't like. That is how you cut other people's bias and use only your own 😉


----------



## antdroid

I wrote my review blog on the Jot 2: https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2021/01/schiit-jotunheim-2-review.html




It can power the HE6se v2, which requires 3 nuclear reactors, while harnessing the power of the sun's core at the same time, so that's saying something right?


----------



## cgb3 (Jan 24, 2021)

In1unison said:


> I have read overwhelmingly positive reviews on Jot1 in various hifi mags. Youtube is a different story.





In1unison said:


> Oh dear. You have a crush on Jot2! 😄 Good thing about reviews, is that one can narrow choices and than (at least in the USA), let's say order three products from the list and return those you don't like. That is how you cut other people's bias and use only your own 😉


Love your avitar. I haven't seen such a wide open mouth since my last PornHub session.


----------



## In1unison

cgb3 said:


> Love your avitar. I haven't seen so wide open a mouth since my last PornHub session.


Hahaha


----------



## WaveTheory (Jan 24, 2021)

antdroid said:


> I wrote my review blog on the Jot 2: https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2021/01/schiit-jotunheim-2-review.html
> 
> 
> 
> It can power the HE6se v2, which requires 3 nuclear reactors, while harnessing the power of the sun's core at the same time, so that's saying something right?



Nice review. I did my own review here: https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/schiit-jotunheim-2/19191/28

To me the Jot 2 lags behind some other mid-fi amps in technical performance - MLP and Lake People G111, for example - but unique at the price point is that it has roughly equal technical abilities from the SE and balanced outputs with slightly different signatures. With Asgard 3 sitting at $200 and MLP/G111 representing ~$500, I'd say the sound from each of Jot 2's outputs individually would be worth about $300. Putting them into one chassis really drives up the value proposition for the right use cases, though.


----------



## antdroid

WaveTheory said:


> Nice review. I did my own review here: https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/schiit-jotunheim-2/19191/28
> 
> To me the Jot 2 lags behind some other mid-fi amps in technical performance - MLP and Lake People G111, for example - but unique at the price point is that it has roughly equal technical abilities from the SE and balanced outputs with slightly different signatures. With Asgard 3 sitting at $200 and MLP/G111 representing ~$500, I'd say the sound from each of Jot 2's outputs individually would be worth about $300. Putting them into one chassis really drives up the value proposition for the right use cases, though.



Asgard 3 is such a stellar deal at $200. I love its sound signature and one of my favorites for budget picks for a new person into the hobby, easy. I havent tried the other two amps you mentioned before yet, but MLP is normally $700 isnt it?


----------



## WaveTheory

antdroid said:


> Asgard 3 is such a stellar deal at $200. I love its sound signature and one of my favorites for budget picks for a new person into the hobby, easy. I havent tried the other two amps you mentioned before yet, but MLP is normally $700 isnt it?



MLP has been on a price roller coaster over the past year. I believe it's currently $799 - which was its launch price. However it spent much of 2020 below $500. I bought mine in August for $485. It stayed around there until November when there was one morning it dipped down to $293. Then it was $399 for most of the rest of the year. Give it another week or so and it will probably fall back down again. But at this point I think it's best to consider it in the $400-600 price category.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Jan 25, 2021)

Guys I have a question. My Modius/Jot 2 arrives late today, and I know I could just test then, but was wondering what happens if you have things plugged in to both the SE and balanced out at the same time.

Also, I assume the three switches are:

1. add in board, RCA, Balanced input select

2. Low/High Gain

3. ? (is this the pre-amp/headphone switch?)

I haven't had a bigger chassis Schiit since the Lyr 1 many moons ago.



I look forward to hearing the setup soon with my PortaPro with balanced MMCX cable 🤣

I'm waiting on a balanced cable for the 6XX soon after.

Looking forward to possibly an LCD2C in the future.


----------



## antdroid

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Guys I have a question. My Modius/Jot 2 arrives late today, and I know I could just test then, but was wondering what happens if you have things plugged in to both the SE and balanced out at the same time.
> 
> Also, I assume the three switches are:
> 
> ...



Yea the front switch controls what source you're using (XLR or RCA or card)

The third one is to turn on or off the pre-amp.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

antdroid said:


> Yea the front switch controls what source you're using (XLR or RCA or card)
> 
> The third one is to turn on or off the pre-amp.


Thanks, so what about having two headphones connected? They both play at the same time or is one favored over the other?


----------



## tincanear

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Thanks, so what about having two headphones connected? They both play at the same time or is one favored over the other?



both will likely play at the same time.  best to ask @Jason Stoddard about doubling up the HP's.


----------



## antdroid

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Thanks, so what about having two headphones connected? They both play at the same time or is one favored over the other?



I have used both at the same time actually.

Of course, you're going to have to deal with sensitivities of headphones/volume issues if you're actually going to have two people at once.

Here's the manual btw: https://www.schiit.com/public/upload/PDF/jotunheim 2 manual.pdf


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Jan 25, 2021)

Eh, that's not something I'd bother him with considering you guys own the thing and can just check...


Edit: Thanks Antdroid

Was just wondering to see if I could just leave headphones plugged in to both. Looks like it's best not to.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Lolito said:


> I think current schiit 99$ are "better" than jot1, and there are few. jot2 I did not try it yet, but love to be able to buy one local, with local warrranty, no shipping costs, no custom duties. jds labs atom, "better" than jot1, when single ended. But hey, I think xlr pre amp possibility is already great and worth those extra 300€, and balanced headphone.
> 
> Actaully I would say, the difference in price must be the difference in cost or something... Meaning, a decent cheap and nice SE amp is 100$ possible. Same thing balanced 400$. So this jot at 400$ is actually as cheap as a 100$, meaning it's the lower possible price to make the thing nice enough. Magnius amp for example, at 200$ much better value maybe, not so great performance, better go for the 400$, I think. no?
> 
> Anyways, all that been said, thing is clinical clean sound it's boring to be honest. Get tired of it. Via headphones soudns great, via speakers not so much.





WaveTheory said:


> MLP has been on a price roller coaster over the past year. I believe it's currently $799 - which was its launch price. However it spent much of 2020 below $500. I bought mine in August for $485. It stayed around there until November when there was one morning it dipped down to $293. Then it was $399 for most of the rest of the year. Give it another week or so and it will probably fall back down again. But at this point I think it's best to consider it in the $400-600 price category.



I had several versions of the Magni and Modi and 1 older version of the Magni. They're certainly nice at their pricepoint but disregarding price I didn't find them good enough, I started to llove Schiit when I began with their mid-sized components. (Bifrost/Asgard/Jot/Lyr, I don't know the Modius/Magnius.) For me their's a big quality gap here.
They can be considered decent though, so yes, a $99 amp can be decent.

But prices. You're both right (and wrong) and so am I.
- Lolito, I get the feeling you look at prices from a standpoint that cheaper is always better value oon the one hand and that you would like prices of more expected gear to be half. Cheaper doesn't mean better (or worse for that matter) and more expensive neither. But I can certainly relate to prices having to be lower for certain gear, $4K and more headphones? Where does this end, no pair of phones costs that much in parts and research, way more than half is marketing and milking the hype train.
- WaveTheory, I see in your (very nice by the way, thank you!) review you're very careful with pricing, for instance where you mention "the Jot 2 is 2 $300 amps in one which doesn't mean it's worth $ 600". You are right about that but in the current market the jot 2 certainly isn't priced too high in relation to it's competition so it might be "objectively" (if that is even possible) valued at $600 and still sell like bread.
- I would dare to say the Jot (1 and 2) outperform amps that cost well over a $1000. I know, cliché but here's where this comes from: I have owned maps that costed well over $1000 and even a few $1000 and were really crappy amps, not worth a few $100. The Jots certainly outperform those expensive amps. So are they wort say $1200 then? God no! But they are surely worth their money if you ask me.


----------



## AppleheadMay

cgb3 said:


> Grandpa? Maybe Great Grandpa.
> 
> I was buying black components when I was a kid in school back in the 70's.
> 
> Schiit silver (brushed aluminum) looks fantastic. My first Schiit products (Asgard 3 and Modius) were purchased in black. I purchased a Lyr 3 second hand, only available in silver, and it is gorgeous. I purchased my Jot 2 in silver. I'll replace the Modius with a Bifrost 2 (or hopefully, Bifrost 3) this year, and it will be silver.




Damn right mate!   
I have known black components from the first half of the 80s when I started with Kenwood So they exist for 40 years or more.
Before that there was silver and even earlier silver with wood and big VU meters, so beautiful!
(I used to have three totally rstored vintage amps: an Aiwai, a big Sansui and a big Pioneer with infinity speakers a few years ago.)
I had black stuff for quite a while, stated going to champagne after since I was using Marantz but now all I have, want an would accept is silver, much better looking!
If they sold black Schiit at half the price I'd still pay for the silver versions.
Silver is modern and classy, black is so outdated and cheap!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I love the Silver, and would never go for the black. I do like how the Schiit Hel I have on hand is black and red, but I def believe it'd look better in silver.

@AppleheadMay how much did that tube cost? Looks expensive.


----------



## AppleheadMay

It's a PSVANE CV181-TII, I also have the Shuguang Treasure Globe 6SN7-SE.
https://premiumvacuumtubes.com/product-category/shop_by_tube_model/6sn7_cv181/
I got them over a year ago here in Europe for about half those prices though.

I stopped using NOS tubes since the prices increase constantly and a usually find them not up to the quality of the good new ones despite all the hype.
Back in the days when I had a Zana and a HP4 among others I bought a shitload of NOS 6SL7, most from a guy in Vietnam at very low prices. Now those tubes well over 10x as much.
The brands of new tubes I look for are: JJ - KR - Psvane - Shuguang mailnly and sometimes Linlai - Sophia - Takatsuki, depending on which brand makes the tube I need.
That Luxman comes standard with top quality tested JJ tubes by the way.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Got my Modius/Jotu 2. Set everything up and everything is working perfectly save for the XLR PYST cables, where one side is louder than the other. If I switch, the bias changes to the other side. So I've ordered some 6 inch XLRs from Amazon., and they'll be here tomorrow. Hopefully it confirms it's just the cables (I'm sure it is, as RCA, and add in board RCA work perfectly).



Koss PortaPro with KSC75X clips.


----------



## supersonic395

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Got my Modius/Jotu 2. Set everything up and everything is working perfectly save for the XLR PYST cables, where one side is louder than the other. If I switch, the bias changes to the other side. So I've ordered some 6 inch XLRs from Amazon., and they'll be here tomorrow. Hopefully it confirms it's just the cables (I'm sure it is, as RCA, and add in board RCA work perfectly).
> 
> 
> 
> Koss PortaPro with KSC75X clips.



I know the bias if the wires is messing things up, but is there a significant difference between the SE & Balanced output in terms of quality?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

supersonic395 said:


> I know the bias if the wires is messing things up, but is there a significant difference between the SE & Balanced output in terms of quality?


I can't tell you since it's skewed to one side, there's no way to validate quality. There's also a volume increase with balanced input, and without true matching, it's a scuffed test.

I can say my add in RCA board (they don't sell this atm) and base RCA inputs sound identical, which is good.


----------



## Lolito

AppleheadMay said:


> I had several versions of the Magni and Modi and 1 older version of the Magni. They're certainly nice at their pricepoint but disregarding price I didn't find them good enough, I started to llove Schiit when I began with their mid-sized components. (Bifrost/Asgard/Jot/Lyr, I don't know the Modius/Magnius.) For me their's a big quality gap here.
> They can be considered decent though, so yes, a $99 amp can be decent.
> 
> But prices. You're both right (and wrong) and so am I.
> ...


well, those 99$ models, they were actually very bad not so long ago, just current versions are very good.  do not think cheaper is better, I do think better is more expensive. But I also see a lot of stuff of 400 and 500$ that is not better than 100$ stuff, it just costs more because it has more parts, or it's more complex, the end result will be better. But costs 4 times more, so not better really. Ares 2 i would consider it better, rme dac i would consider it better, both almost 2 times the price of the jot, probably better value, and it costs more.

What I actually think that value and price is very different. But this is the ABC of business, it's too simple and easy. Something of 99$ cna have a great value, and something of 1000$ can have great value too. And there can be stuff of 400$ that is a rip off, or for example the schiit magnius of 200$, great great product, but I rather spend 400$ for a jot 2, it's much better value. I´m concerned about best value, not lowest price.


----------



## In1unison

supersonic395 said:


> I know the bias if the wires is messing things up, but is there a significant difference between the SE & Balanced output in terms of quality?


Once volume level matched I have heard no difference whatsoever (using the same input - I use balanced).  I have not tried SE to SE vs. BAL to BAL comparison.  A recent review by WaveTheory  https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/schiit-jotunheim-2/19191/28  found otherwise.  I find the real difference between LOW and HI gain modes, so different that I can say, we have two amplifiers here.


----------



## tincanear

In1unison said:


> Once volume level matched I have heard no difference whatsoever (using the same input - I use balanced).  I have not tried SE to SE vs. BAL to BAL comparison.  A recent review by WaveTheory  https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/schiit-jotunheim-2/19191/28  found otherwise.  I find the real difference between LOW and HI gain modes, so different that I can say, we have two amplifiers here.



sound quality differences when comparing SE/XLR and Low/HI gain settings may also be impacted by the headphones (e.g. low impedance 90dB planars vs higher impedance 100dB dynamics) and their interaction with the amp, esp the Continuity S circuitry.


----------



## bequietjk

Is there somewhere we can find the Voltage delivery?  Say, to a 50/300/600 ohm load?


----------



## tincanear (Jan 26, 2021)

bequietjk said:


> Is there somewhere we can find the Voltage delivery?  Say, to a 50/300/600 ohm load?



Jot 2, Balanced out
Power (watts) = Voltage squared / Resistance,  so V = sqrt (P*R)
for 50 ohm load, V(50) = sqrt (4*50) = 14.14 Vrms
300 ohm load, V(300) =  sqrt (1.2*300) = 18.97 Vrms
600 ohm load, V(600) = sqrt (0.6*600) = 18.97 Vrms


----------



## bequietjk

Hnnng i may have to buy one now


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The stack has made it painfully aware that I have really bad, noisy usb ports on my PC. Like it's always been there, but this has made it obvious. Guys what can I do? Any powered usb hubs that will absolutely get rid of the issue? Right now I'm on PC's optical out, which obviously doesn't take advantage of the unison USB of the Modius.


----------



## supersonic395

Mad Lust Envy said:


> The stack has made it painfully aware that I have really bad, noisy usb ports on my PC. Like it's always been there, but this has made it obvious. Guys what can I do? Any powered usb hubs that will absolutely get rid of the issue? Right now I'm on PC's optical out, which obviously doesn't take advantage of the unison USB of the Modius.



I think any USB hub which has USB 2.0 option is best option but I thought Unison was to help clean up noisy ports 🤔


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I think my PC is particularly horrid in terms of usb noise.


----------



## In1unison

Mad Lust Envy said:


> The stack has made it painfully aware that I have really bad, noisy usb ports on my PC. Like it's always been there, but this has made it obvious. Guys what can I do? Any powered usb hubs that will absolutely get rid of the issue? Right now I'm on PC's optical out, which obviously doesn't take advantage of the unison USB of the Modius.


iPurifier3 by iFi audio | USB Audio and Data Signal Filter (ifi-audio.com) 
And try and use certified USB cables if you do not want to spend money on audio USB one like this
iFi AUDIO Mercury USB Type-A to USB Type-B Cable 306003-0.5M B&H (bhphotovideo.com)


----------



## In1unison

tincanear said:


> sound quality differences when comparing SE/XLR and Low/HI gain settings may also be impacted by the headphones (e.g. low impedance 90dB planars vs higher impedance 100dB dynamics) and their interaction with the amp, esp the Continuity S circuitry.


I was using Arya to compare SE and BAL out.  Differences are quite noticeable.  It is not that one is better than the other, just different.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

In1unison said:


> iPurifier3 by iFi audio | USB Audio and Data Signal Filter (ifi-audio.com)
> And try and use certified USB cables if you do not want to spend money on audio USB one like this
> iFi AUDIO Mercury USB Type-A to USB Type-B Cable 306003-0.5M B&H (bhphotovideo.com)


No way I'm gonna spend over $200 just to fix usb audio. I was thinking more of a powered USB hub that doesn't take power from the PC.

That is just too rich for my blood and wallet.


----------



## In1unison

Mad Lust Envy said:


> No way I'm gonna spend over $200 just to fix usb audio. I was thinking more of a powered USB hub that doesn't take power from the PC.
> 
> That is just too rich for my blood and wallet.


I get it, but a powered USB hub will not likely solve your USB issues.  Again, start with a certified USB cable if you do not want to spend extra.  You probably have one already, just check.  There are also cheaper devices like dongle type filters for $50 or so.


----------



## portalheadd

Mad Lust Envy said:


> The stack has made it painfully aware that I have really bad, noisy usb ports on my PC. Like it's always been there, but this has made it obvious. Guys what can I do? Any powered usb hubs that will absolutely get rid of the issue? Right now I'm on PC's optical out, which obviously doesn't take advantage of the unison USB of the Modius.


I had similar problem in the past with my previous pc. For me a 5V iphone charger adapter saved the day. I got rid of noise. If you have a quality 5v charger adapter give it a shot


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

portalheadd said:


> I had similar problem in the past with my previous pc. For me a 5V iphone charger adapter saved the day. I got rid of noise. If you have a quality 5v charger adapter give it a shot


But what am I gonna plug that adapter to? Lol.


----------



## portalheadd

Mad Lust Envy said:


> But what am I gonna plug that adapter to? Lol.


Well.any sort of Power plug obviously. I mean you shouldn’t necessarily get power from your PC. You said you use optical out. So you don’t need to plug USB to your PC since you are getting your digital signal out of Optical.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

portalheadd said:


> Well.any sort of Power plug obviously. I mean you shouldn’t necessarily get power from your PC. You said you use optical out. So you don’t need to plug USB to your PC since you are getting your digital signal out of Optical.


Oh of course, I mean I'm using optical now because usb is trash. But if I buy a powered hub, I'd still need to hook up the hub to the pc via usb so the Modius can get the audio from it.


----------



## portalheadd

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Oh of course, I mean I'm using optical now because usb is trash. But if I buy a powered hub, I'd still need to hook up the hub to the pc via usb so the Modius can get the audio from it.


Ok I got it now. You want to have benefits of unison. But, I mean it measures better via USB, but I don’t know I personally wouldn’t have any problem to use optical. But if your PC usb port is really that noisy, I’m not sure a powered hub will solve the problem.


----------



## WaveTheory

Mad Lust Envy said:


> The stack has made it painfully aware that I have really bad, noisy usb ports on my PC. Like it's always been there, but this has made it obvious. Guys what can I do? Any powered usb hubs that will absolutely get rid of the issue? Right now I'm on PC's optical out, which obviously doesn't take advantage of the unison USB of the Modius.



It also depends on what's causing the noise. I have a ground loop on my pc's usb outputs and it's annoying. The iSilencer or Audioquest Jitterbug type of filters do not help. Schiit's Unison connection reduced it but did not eliminate it. Using balanced connections between dac and amp is clean and quiet, though. For single ended the combination of using an internal PCIE USB hub card and a relatively cheap ground loop isolator between dac and amp works well too.


----------



## ohcrapgorillas

Try using a USB bus with nothing else on it, if you have one available.

After like a week of craziness, I've finally been able to sit down and solder together a balanced cable for my ZMF Atticus. I listened to a couple of albums and was very pleased with what I heard (BF2 balanced w/ Pi2AES coax source). I'm holding off on serious impressions until I've had at least a week of balanced listening, but so far, it's very clean sounding with great depth and detail.

Next up, reterminating my HD800 stock cable with XLR, and making a new SE cable for it out of some Mogami star quad.


----------



## In1unison

WaveTheory said:


> It also depends on what's causing the noise. I have a ground loop on my pc's usb outputs and it's annoying. The iSilencer or Audioquest Jitterbug type of filters do not help. Schiit's Unison connection reduced it but did not eliminate it. Using balanced connections between dac and amp is clean and quiet, though. For single ended the combination of using an internal PCIE USB hub card and a relatively cheap ground loop isolator between dac and amp works well too.


iFi designed iDefender+ as an entry-level ground loop problem eliminator. iGalvanic being a more capable (and more expensive) device.


----------



## WaveTheory

In1unison said:


> iFi designed iDefender+ as an entry-level ground loop problem eliminator. iGalvanic being a more capable (and more expensive) device.


Ah yes. I tried an iDefender too and could not remember the name . It didn't help me, though. The isolators I linked to in earlier post led to the biggest improvement, outside of using balanced connections between dac and amp, that is.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

My XLR interconnects arrive today, since the PYST ones came defective. I guess I can try and see if the noise is gone with them in the meanwhile.


----------



## supersonic395

Mad Lust Envy said:


> My XLR interconnects arrive today, since the PYST ones came defective. I guess I can try and see if the noise is gone with them in the meanwhile.



For the XLR interconnects, did Schiit send you new PYST cables or did they refund you? 

I noticed that XLR cables aren't currently available in the PYST options drop-down menu on the Schiit site


----------



## yoyodunno (Jan 26, 2021)

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Oh of course, I mean I'm using optical now because usb is trash. But if I buy a powered hub, I'd still need to hook up the hub to the pc via usb so the Modius can get the audio from it.


I tried a cheap usb hub with my modi 3+ and I don’t recommend it. The sound was horrible, for some reason it added volume, harshness, and lost dynamics. The cheap usb cable schiit provided with the modi worked the best for me. Also I didn’t like the usb 3 ports on my mobo as much as the usb 2. Not sure why since I thought unison usb is supposed to not care.
On another note, just got my Jot 2 and use it with hd6xx on balanced, it made the 6xx a bit bigger sounding and more enjoyable for me. Coming from the Magni 3+. Also using sundara which are my fave(only on se so far) and soon gl2000.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Jan 26, 2021)

To be complete honest, I hardly use USB for audio to begin with since I'm usually using optical from other gaming dacs to my Schiit DACs for gaming purposes, but since I've heard the noise, I can't unhear it.


supersonic395 said:


> For the XLR interconnects, did Schiit send you new PYST cables or did they refund you?
> 
> I noticed that XLR cables aren't currently available in the PYST options drop-down menu on the Schiit site


They offered to send new ones, I told them I'll let them know how the ones I ordered on Amazon go. I wanna make sure that the cables were indeed defective first.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Oh thank god. So, utilizing the XLR interconnects completely gets rid of the USB noise. So no need for RCA cables for the Modius. Thank goodness. I had no idea going balanced entirely would fix such a thing. I thought once noise was introduced, there wouldn't be a way to get rid of it. I know NOTHING about balanced. 

Now to wait for good working XLRs to come in.


----------



## AppleheadMay

@Mad Lust Envy 
You have two usb connectors at the back.
If you plug a 5V power adapter into the second one, doesn’t the USB noise go away?

With my Bifrost I have no usb noise at all , that one is also separately powered.


----------



## Clemmaster

@Mad Lust Envy : Unison with galvanic isolation gets rid of USB noise. Modius doesn’t have that (starts with Bifrost 2 and up).
To get rid of it you need an isolator like the Intona, but it’s expensive.

You seem to have found a work-around with XLR anyway...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Clemmaster said:


> @Mad Lust Envy : Unison with galvanic isolation gets rid of USB noise. Modius doesn’t have that (starts with Bifrost 2 and up).
> To get rid of it you need an isolator like the Intona, but it’s expensive.
> 
> You seem to have found a work-around with XLR anyway...


Well, since XLR gets rid of the noise completely, I don't need anything else.




AppleheadMay said:


> @Mad Lust Envy
> You have two usb connectors at the back.
> If you plug a 5V power adapter into the second one, doesn’t the USB noise go away?
> 
> With my Bifrost I have no usb noise at all , that one is also separately powered.


Even powered from the wall, the usb still needs to be connected to my PC for the USB DAC duties, hence the dilemma. But since I don't plan on using RCA as an interconnect between the Modius and Jotu 2 (it was temporary while the new XLRs came in), I should be fine.


----------



## tincanear (Jan 26, 2021)

Mad Lust Envy said:


> The stack has made it painfully aware that I have really bad, noisy usb ports on my PC. Like it's always been there, but this has made it obvious. Guys what can I do? Any powered usb hubs that will absolutely get rid of the issue? Right now I'm on PC's optical out, which obviously doesn't take advantage of the unison USB of the Modius.



glad that the XLR connection between modius and jot 2 fixed the problem.  that's one of the primary benefits of using (strongly differential) balanced hardware and interconnects.  helps reduce ground loop noise.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Jan 26, 2021)

PC -> optical out -> Modius -> atm RCA interconnects -> Jotunheim 2 -> Balanced KSC75 and Balanced PortaPros, SE out 6XX, SE out LCD-1

Tonight it'll be

PC -> usb -> Modius -> XLR interconnects -> Jotunheim 2 -> Balanced KSC75 and Balanced PortaPros, SE out 6XX, SE out LCD-1

I have a Creative G6 usb dac/amp and Schiit Hel as well. The G6 will send optical out to the Modius (for the SBX virtual surround when gaming), once I get the XLRs in. The Hel is essentially just for the analog mic input nowadays.

Still waiting on 6XX balanced cables arriving at some point in the future.


----------



## tamleo (Jan 26, 2021)

I found my Schiit dacs and amps got a great noise reduction plugged directly into wall sockets instead of multi plug power extended strips


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Jan 26, 2021)

My new XLR cables came in. Everything is perfect now. No more noise through USB, perfect balance, so PYST is going back to Schiit. Maybe I'll ask for a mug and shirt as recompense 







I mean, yeah, the RCA connection between the Modius and Jot 2 through USB will be noisy from my PC, but it is what it is. Not something I plan on using.

Though if I want something like a Lyr 3 as an SE only amp for my Modius, I may have to deal with this issue down the line. Eh.


----------



## Soundmancan

Clemmaster said:


> @Mad Lust Envy : Unison with galvanic isolation gets rid of USB noise. Modius doesn’t have that (starts with Bifrost 2 and up).
> To get rid of it you need an isolator like the Intona, but it’s expensive.
> 
> You seem to have found a work-around with XLR anyway...


Modius DOES have Unison


----------



## Rattle

Soundmancan said:


> Modius DOES have Unison



It does have unison, however as schiit said it does not have the galvanic isolation. I assume modi 3+ does not. It's only in bifrost 2 and up I guess.


----------



## Soundmancan

Rattle said:


> It does have unison, however as schiit said it does not have the galvanic isolation. I assume modi 3+ does not. It's only in bifrost 2 and up I guess.


Not too sure on this one. Maybe reserved for more expensive units I guess?


----------



## WaveTheory

Mad Lust Envy said:


> My new XLR cables came in. Everything is perfect now. No more noise through USB, perfect balance, so PYST is going back to Schiit. Maybe I'll ask for a mug and shirt as recompense
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I checked the preouts on the Jot 2 when I had it in for review. IIRC both the balanced and SE preouts worked simultaneously and from the XLR input. In theory you should be able run XLR from Modius to Jot 2 and then Jot 2's SE preout to a Lyr 3 and the noise should stay away.

Someone else please confirm this please as the preouts on Jot 2 were just a cursory check. I was more concerned with how Jot 2 itself sounded.


----------



## cgb3 (Jan 26, 2021)

tamleo said:


> I found my Schiit dacs and amps got a great noise reduction plugged directly into wall sockets instead of multi plug power extended strips



I've been using this since Oct/20 for my Schiit stack. No noise, but then I had no noise to begin with.

It's nice to individually control power without having to reach behind the units.


----------



## Clemmaster

Soundmancan said:


> Not too sure on this one. Maybe reserved for more expensive units I guess?


Thanks for confirming what I said (with some detour).


----------



## tincanear

From inspection of my Modi3+, it has Unison USB chip (instead of CMedia) but does not have the electromagnetic  aka "galvanic" isolation.  Pics of the Modius' internals look like it has the Unison (Microchip PIC32 processor) chip, but, no electromagnetic isolation.

Gen 5 USB and Unison input modules on Bifrost OG / Gungnir / Yggdrasil have the electromagnetic isolation, as does Bifrost 2.


----------



## emilsal

First review i saw for the Jot 2


----------



## tamleo

emilsal said:


> First review i saw for the Jot 2



He always talks good about Schiit products as I remember


----------



## TheRealDz

Over the years, Guttenberg has become one of my favorite reviewers.  He is both entertaining to read, and pitch-perfect in his assessments. 

On the other hand, I ain't got no time for no YouTube reviews 🙄



tamleo said:


> He always talks good about Schiit products as I remember


----------



## supersonic395 (Jan 27, 2021)

Jot 2 dispatched! 😁 

I will be feeding it with a Bifrost 2 but wanted to check if it's better to feed it via RCA or XLR from the Bifrost 2? 

My headphone use will be a mix of SE and Balanced but in terms of my permanent connection between B2 and Jot2, is it fine to keep them connected by XLR? 

Going to interesting comparing the Jot 2 & Asgard 3 in SE output 😁


----------



## Soundmancan

supersonic395 said:


> Jot 2 dispatched! 😁
> 
> I will be feeding it with a Bifrost 2 but wanted to check if it's better to feed it via RCA or XLR from the Bifrost 2?
> 
> ...


Well IMHO, yes, feeding it via xlr would be the way to go. It is primarily a balanced headphone amp and should be used that way. XLR can help with ground loops and such too as well as giving you more maximum power. The Bifrost 2 can be used either single ended or balanced with minimal loss through the SE connection as the SE connection is very good according to Jason Stoddard. With my Jot2/Bifrost2 stack, I originally had the Bifrost hooked up via XLR and it sounded amazing, however, I have since acquired a Gungnir Multibit with Unison and have hooked that up via XLR and changed the Bifrost 2 over to SE. The Bifrost 2 still sounds amazing and the Gungnir sounds awesome through the XLR outputs. The reason for this is because the SE outputs on the Gungnir are "gimped" in comparison to the XLR outs, whereas they are not on the Bifrost. Hope this helps! Looking forward to your comparison of the Jot2/Asgard 3 SE!


----------



## Clemmaster

tamleo said:


> He always talks good about Schiit products as I remember


He always talks good about *everything *he reviews... Everything's great in rainbowland!


----------



## jnak00

Clemmaster said:


> He always talks good about *everything *he reviews... Everything's great in rainbowland!



He's said in the past that he doesn't publish any negative reviews.  So if he doesn't like something he just doesn't publish anything on it.  Understandable but it does make it seem like he's all rainbows, and also makes you wonder how much stuff he doesn't like.


----------



## WaveTheory

jnak00 said:


> He's said in the past that he doesn't publish any negative reviews.  So if he doesn't like something he just doesn't publish anything on it.  Understandable but it does make it seem like he's all rainbows, and also makes you wonder how much stuff he doesn't like.



He can do a good job of recognizing the srengths of a given product while not loving it personally, though. An example is his Focal Elegia review:



You can tell he doesn't really like the approach Focal took with Elegia but he's still able to give credit where credit is due and describe its strengths. TBH I'm not sure where that fits in with his not publishing bad reviews policy(?) That wasn't a bad review but it wasn't glowing either.


----------



## jnak00

WaveTheory said:


> He can do a good job of recognizing the srengths of a given product while not loving it personally, though. An example is his Focal Elegia review:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell he doesn't really like the approach Focal took with Elegia but he's still able to give credit where credit is due and describe its strengths. TBH I'm not sure where that fits in with his not publishing bad reviews policy(?) That wasn't a bad review but it wasn't glowing either.




I haven't watched many of his videos - I'd prefer to read something than watch a video.  Maybe he's changed his tune somewhat since his CNET days


----------



## maskrider (Jan 27, 2021)

50+ hrs in, I am rather happy with the JOT2 in my setup, it has improved a lot, it is better than my JOT1 in many ways, especially in details and separation.

"New favorite, they all say it, I'll say it too, I've got a a new favorite"


----------



## tincanear (Jan 27, 2021)

supersonic395 said:


> Jot 2 dispatched! 😁
> 
> I will be feeding it with a Bifrost 2 but wanted to check if it's better to feed it via RCA or XLR from the Bifrost 2?
> 
> ...


yes, connection via XLR between Bifrost 2 and Jotunheim 2 works fine for both SE (TRS) and Balanced (XLR4) headphones.


----------



## schneiderdn1974

supersonic395 said:


> Jot 2 dispatched! 😁
> 
> I will be feeding it with a Bifrost 2 but wanted to check if it's better to feed it via RCA or XLR from the Bifrost 2?
> 
> ...


As a side note, I have the same setup and have my Bifrost 2 connected to both the Jot2 (via XLR) and the Valhalla 2 (via RCA). This works well if you want to quickly switch between solid state and tube to see how each sounds with different cans (i.e., the Bifrost 2 outputs to both amps simultaneously).


----------



## TheRealDz (Jan 27, 2021)

I've been a professional audio reviewer on and off for nearly 2 decades, and my observations are:

1) the stuff is difficult to write, while maintaining consistent quality.  Even among reviewers, some have better ears than others, and some are better at describing what they hear. 

2) there is no substitute for exposure to the sound of lots of equipment over time. Ie, experience helps you put gear into context vs competing gear. 

3) ultimately, this is a business.  It is easy to rail on reviewers who are on the take from wealthy audio companies.  By and large, that doesn't happen - if it does, that's criminal bribery.  

But what does happen, is that successful reviewers balance giving warranted criticism without wanting to be overly harsh.  Reviewers do try to avoid releasing negative reviews, and companies that advertise do get more attention from reviewers - much the same as products get more attention from user when they are supported by more advertising. 

Under these criteria, Steve Guttenberg has been a class act, and is at the top of the game IMHO. 




Clemmaster said:


> He always talks good about *everything *he reviews... Everything's great in rainbowland!


----------



## cgb3

emilsal said:


> First review i saw for the Jot 2



I like the Jot 2, I like Steve.

Has anyone ever heard Steve give a bad review of anything?


----------



## CoryGillmore

TheAuthor said:


> I can vouch for saving and getting an external DAC. I used to use a Modi Multibit, which has an equivalent USB input to the card's, and I remember it was very sensitive to defects with the source you used it with, for example, using it straight from a good PC would be alright, but using it with a phone through an OTG cable would result in noise when moving the phone, and if I used a cheaper cable it would pick up even more noise. All of this went away with Unison USB, when I upgraded to Bifrost 2. If I were you I would either save up for that, or get Modi 3+, which now has Unison USB.
> 
> Furthermore, having the two additional SPDIF inputs will help if you ever plan to get a dedicated streamer (e.g. I use a Raspberry Pi with an Allo DigiOne Signature on top), since many have SPDIF coax and/or optical out.


How does someone recommend two Schiit DACs without recommending the $200 balanced Modius?! The best measuring DAC Schiit has ever produced!


----------



## Rattle

The modius/jot 2 stack is pretty sweet together. My modius often gets ignored since big Bifrost 2 is around. I prefer the balanced out it's much punchier sounding and less warm. They make happy music together !


----------



## TheRealDz

I ordered mine on the 15th, and it just shipped today - to be delivered Saturday. 

I can't wait to hear how it sounds, compared to the Topping A90 I just sold...


----------



## WaveTheory

TheRealDz said:


> I ordered mine on the 15th, and it just shipped today - to be delivered Saturday.
> 
> I can't wait to hear how it sounds, compared to the Topping A90 I just sold...


Nice! Enjoy


----------



## Delta9K

I have a Jot 2 with no add-in modules. It arrived the day before xmas. I have it paired currently with a Bifrost 2 balanced out to the Jot2 balanced in. It sounds really good to me. I have also paired it up with a Modius, also balanced to balanced and that sounded good too, but the Bifrost 2 takes the win. Although, comparing a $700 DAC to a $200 DAC that can be expected.

I don’t have a $2K+ amp to compare it to nor have I heard an amp in that range (yet I have a v281 shipping to me now) so I am unable to speak to that other than I’m pretty sure the Jot2 might have some qualities of an amp in that class but I doubt that it is a replacement. AKA the Jot 2 is not a giant killer, IMO. But it is a pretty darn good amp in its class.

Other amps I own that I can compare with the Jot 2 are an A3 and Liquid Platinum. Headphone I'm using are Hex V2, LCD-2pf (2.2), Elegia, Full Lawton Mod d5000 and a stock Th610.


----------



## portalheadd

Delta9K said:


> I have a Jot 2 with no add-in modules. It arrived the day before xmas. I have it paired currently with a Bifrost 2 balanced out to the Jot2 balanced in. It sounds really good to me. I have also paired it up with a Modius, also balanced to balanced and that sounded good too, but the Bifrost 2 takes the win. Although, comparing a $700 DAC to a $200 DAC that can be expected.
> 
> I don’t have a $2K+ amp to compare it to nor have I heard an amp in that range (yet I have a v281 shipping to me now) so I am unable to speak to that other than I’m pretty sure the Jot2 might have some qualities of an amp in that class but I doubt that it is a replacement. AKA the Jot 2 is not a giant killer, IMO. But it is a pretty darn good amp in its class.
> 
> Other amps I own that I can compare with the Jot 2 are an A3 and Liquid Platinum. Headphone I'm using are Hex V2, LCD-2pf (2.2), Elegia, Full Lawton Mod d5000 and a stock Th610.


If you had any experience with A90 and 789, Can you compare them to jot2? How is SE performance? Thanks in advance


----------



## In1unison

CoryGillmore said:


> How does someone recommend two Schiit DACs without recommending the $200 balanced Modius?! The best measuring DAC Schiit has ever produced!


Modius is a great DAC, but don't get distracted by measurements.


----------



## In1unison

schneiderdn1974 said:


> As a side note, I have the same setup and have my Bifrost 2 connected to both the Jot2 (via XLR) and the Valhalla 2 (via RCA). This works well if you want to quickly switch between solid state and tube to see how each sounds with different cans (i.e., the Bifrost 2 outputs to both amps simultaneously).


You must be in heaven! Jot2 and Valhalla2 complement each other very nicely.


----------



## WaveTheory

In1unison said:


> Modius is a great DAC, but don't get distracted by measurements


Seconded! Modius is best <$200 dac I've heard so far but BF2 beats it across the board, detail retrieval, more expansive staging, more bass impact and control, etc.


----------



## In1unison

portalheadd said:


> If you had any experience with A90 and 789, Can you compare them to jot2? How is SE performance? Thanks in advance


Schiit Jotunheim 2 Review (audiodiscourse.com) 
Reviewer is comparing Jot2 with A90


----------



## tamleo (Jan 28, 2021)

Delta9K said:


> I have a Jot 2 with no add-in modules. It arrived the day before xmas. I have it paired currently with a Bifrost 2 balanced out to the Jot2 balanced in. It sounds really good to me. I have also paired it up with a Modius, also balanced to balanced and that sounded good too, but the Bifrost 2 takes the win. Although, comparing a $700 DAC to a $200 DAC that can be expected.
> 
> I don’t have a $2K+ amp to compare it to nor have I heard an amp in that range (yet I have a v281 shipping to me now) so I am unable to speak to that other than I’m pretty sure the Jot2 might have some qualities of an amp in that class but I doubt that it is a replacement. AKA the Jot 2 is not a giant killer, IMO. But it is a pretty darn good amp in its class.
> 
> Other amps I own that I can compare with the Jot 2 are an A3 and Liquid Platinum. Headphone I'm using are Hex V2, LCD-2pf (2.2), Elegia, Full Lawton Mod d5000 and a stock Th610.


I read a review comparing the Jot 2 to the LP and the A3 somewhere. Are you who wrote it?
I gave up the wanting for the new Jot after reading that the soundstage was smaller than the one from the LP (which has a decent soundstage width)
After owning many recent Schiit amps I found that I cannot stand a boxy and wall-of-sound sounding signature  (
Love the Jot 2’s abundant features though


----------



## Delta9K (Jan 28, 2021)

portalheadd said:


> If you had any experience with A90 and 789, Can you compare them to jot2? How is SE performance? Thanks in advance



I have no experience with either of those 2 amplifiers. 
Regarding SE performance of the Jot2; It is really good. I'm sure you have seen some reviews regarding it's technical capabilities - Practical experience, it runs every headphone I have with ease, and I'd hazard to guess just about any phone out there into the $1.5K range, and do it well. Realistically, one probably is not going to be running a $2K+ headphone with a $400 amplifier. What is important with the Jot 2, is how it sounds. It is just on the warm side of neutral, spatial recreation, and detail retrieval are really good. It is also very quiet. That being said, if you are only looking for a single-ended amp and don't have a need or plan on using the balanced out, IMO the Asgard 3 is the Schiit amp worth considering. It's only just slightly less performing than the Jot 2, and saves you $200.


----------



## Delta9K

tamleo said:


> I read a review comparing the Jot 2 to the LP and the A3 somewhere. Are you who wrote it?
> I gave up the wanting for the new Jot after reading that the soundstage was smaller than the LP (that has a decent soundstage width)
> After owning many recent Schiit amps I found that I cannot stand a boxy and wall-of-sound sounding signature  (
> Love the Jot 2’s abundant features though



No, I think you are referring to "WaveTheory" he did a review where he compared the Jot 2 with several current production amps here: https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/schiit-jotunheim-2/19191/28


----------



## Lolito

Anyone here from Europe that has ordered from Schiit or it's planing to order? it is 61$ the cheapest shipping option!! but if I want to order two things, shipping goes to 115$ the cheapest option... add to that later import taxes, and fee for charging the taxes 14,5€ extra+21% of the declared cost...

399$+61$+14.5€+21%= 474€, or 575$

399$ in USA, 575$ in Europe







HAPPY 2021 !!!!


----------



## supersonic395

Lolito said:


> Anyone here from Europe that has ordered from Schiit or it's planing to order? it is 61$ the cheapest shipping option!! but if I want to order two things, shipping goes to 115$ the cheapest option... add to that later import taxes, and fee for charging the taxes 14,5€ extra+21% of the declared cost...
> 
> 399$+61$+14.5€+21%= 474€, or 575$
> 
> ...



It's still cheaper, more time efficient and safer than buying a plane ticket and travelling across the globe with all the costs and risks that incurs. 

The Schiit is worth it 😁 (I'm based in the UK so HMRC has a field day pillaging my meagre wallet).


----------



## Lolito

supersonic395 said:


> It's still cheaper, more time efficient and safer than buying a plane ticket and travelling across the globe with all the costs and risks that incurs.
> 
> The Schiit is worth it 😁 (I'm based in the UK so HMRC has a field day pillaging my meagre wallet).



And let's not talk about going swimming, specially now with the temperatures. I might wait to july though, with the warm weather I can go swimming to USA and back. It costs nothing. problem is the return, not to get it wet in the way back swimming the Atlactic ocean...


----------



## CoryGillmore

In1unison said:


> Modius is a great DAC, but don't get distracted by measurements.


Measurements are the only objective fact concerning DACs. Everything else is subjective opinion, expectation bias and psychoacoustics....


----------



## supersonic395

CoryGillmore said:


> Measurements are the only objective fact concerning DACs. Everything else is subjective opinion, expectation bias and psychoacoustics....



Bifrost 2 is thicker and more girth than Modius. This is a measurable fact ergo Bifrost 2 >>>>> Modius.

😜🤣


----------



## In1unison

Lolito said:


> Anyone here from Europe that has ordered from Schiit or it's planing to order? it is 61$ the cheapest shipping option!! but if I want to order two things, shipping goes to 115$ the cheapest option... add to that later import taxes, and fee for charging the taxes 14,5€ extra+21% of the declared cost...
> 
> 399$+61$+14.5€+21%= 474€, or 575$
> 
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## In1unison

CoryGillmore said:


> Measurements are the only objective fact concerning DACs. Everything else is subjective opinion, expectation bias and psychoacoustics....


Is this your subjective opinion or objective fact?


----------



## TheRealDz

Measurements are helpful, but for much the same reason you can't quantity aesthetics, they aren't the last word. 

Solely relying on measurements for a purchase decision will result dissatisfaction in over time.

On a similar note, the cynics among us may have noticed that audio companies that can't sell their products on the strength of the sound quality will  put a lot of emphasis on measurements (says the dude who has worked in audio equipment marketing).


----------



## limaaa

In1unison said:


> Ouch!


I was thinking to order from Schiit but postage is $90 and I have to pay import fees. Asgard 3 would be $400 in the end 

Soooo I'm still looking for an amp for HD6XX but it has to be available in Europe


----------



## In1unison

limaaa said:


> I was thinking to order from Schiit but postage is $90 and I have to pay import fees. Asgard 3 would be $400 in the end
> 
> Soooo I'm still looking for an amp for HD6XX but it has to be available in Europe


Pitty it's so expensive outside the USA


----------



## Lolito (Jan 28, 2021)

limaaa said:


> I was thinking to order from Schiit but postage is $90 and I have to pay import fees. Asgard 3 would be $400 in the end
> 
> Soooo I'm still looking for an amp for HD6XX but it has to be available in Europe



Me too mate!! what should be order instead? Topping A90? SPL phonitor? I see no reviews of the SPL, but I think it's a good device.








500€ shipped, 400€ ex VAT. not even balanced to phones though.


----------



## In1unison

TheRealDz said:


> Measurements are helpful, but for much the same reason you can't quantity aesthetics, they aren't the last word.
> 
> Solely relying on measurements for a purchase decision will result dissatisfaction in over time.
> 
> On a similar note, the cynics among us may have noticed that audio companies that can't sell their products on the strength of the sound quality will  put a lot of emphasis on measurements (says the dude who has worked in audio equipment marketing).


One of the subjects not worth arguing, just like cables etc. Flame wars galore.


----------



## limaaa

Lolito said:


> Me too mate!! what should be order instead? Topping A90? SPL phonitor? I see no reviews of the SPL, but I think it's a good device.
> 
> 
> 
> 500€ shipped, 400€ ex VAT. not even balanced to phones though.


I really don't know. 

We have:
S.M.S.L





Lolito said:


> Me too mate!! what should be order instead? Topping A90? SPL phonitor? I see no reviews of the SPL, but I think it's a good device.
> 
> 
> 
> 500€ shipped, 400€ ex VAT. not even balanced to phones though.


I really don't know. 

Maybe S.M.S.L SH-9? Gustard H16? Wait for the Topping A30 Pro?

Anyways I need to buy something quick. I'm waiting for Asgard 3 to become available on Schiit Europe but nothing


----------



## limaaa

limaaa said:


> I really don't know.
> 
> We have:
> S.M.S.L
> ...


----------



## Lolito

Asgard 3 is not balanced, I need something balanced, otherwise my current JDS LABS ATOM with custom knob works flawlessly... Schiit Europe never has stock of anything.


----------



## In1unison

Lolito said:


> Me too mate!! what should be order instead? Topping A90? SPL phonitor? I see no reviews of the SPL, but I think it's a good device.
> 
> 
> 
> 500€ shipped, 400€ ex VAT. not even balanced to phones though.


Phonitor e should be available for a good price now, when it's "end of the line"


----------



## tincanear

Asgard 3 plus a TRS male to xlr4 female adapter to work with balanced headphone cables.


----------



## elnero

limaaa said:


> I was thinking to order from Schiit but postage is $90 and I have to pay import fees. Asgard 3 would be $400 in the end
> 
> Soooo I'm still looking for an amp for HD6XX but it has to be available in Europe



Maybe something from iFi?


----------



## limaaa

elnero said:


> Maybe something from iFi?


What would be the best amp for HD6xx from iFi?


----------



## In1unison

limaaa said:


> What would be the best amp for HD6xx from iFi?


HD6xx will benefit more from amps with LPS


----------



## portalheadd

Lolito said:


> Asgard 3 is not balanced, I need something balanced, otherwise my current JDS LABS ATOM with custom knob works flawlessly... Schiit Europe never has stock of anything.


Since you already have a good SE solid State, have you considered xduoo Ta-20?


----------



## supersonic395

limaaa said:


> I really don't know.
> 
> We have:
> S.M.S.L
> ...



Schiit UK & Europe never have stock of anything except maybe some closeout/b stock


----------



## In1unison

supersonic395 said:


> Schiit UK & Europe never have stock of anything except maybe some closeout/b stock


They struggle to supply USA market as it is


----------



## supersonic395

In1unison said:


> They struggle to supply USA market as it is



Indeed but I just order direct from USA anyway, I never check the UK/EU sites - I am used to the customs/import pillaging


----------



## In1unison

supersonic395 said:


> Indeed but I just order direct from USA anyway, I never check the UK/EU sites - I am used to the customs/import pillaging


Yep, pillaging... you said it best


----------



## Lolito

Schiit europe doesnt even have magnius on stock, I think it will take 1 year to have jot2 in schiit europe shop.


In1unison said:


> Phonitor e should be available for a good price now, when it's "end of the line"



1500€ or so...


----------



## Lolito

supersonic395 said:


> Indeed but I just order direct from USA anyway, I never check the UK/EU sites - I am used to the customs/import pillaging


In the end maybe I can make it 470$ shipped, getting vat returned. Will wait a bit for the product to be more widespread though, to avoid possible early issues, demand, slow shipping... not in a hurry. Those shipping costs though... And not much else in the market, decent, at this price. Actually nothing probably. Topping A90 knob not so nice, too analytical maybe? For the european, having to send this to USA and back in case of warranty or problem, not great either. Shame, it is a 5 year warranty product, that is really nice from them.

What other balanced options should be considered, below 800$, or below 1000$ ?? I think all the good stuff, violectric, GSX mini, that is well over 1000$.


----------



## supersonic395

In1unison said:


> Yep, pillaging... you said it best



The Queen has pillaged my wallet no end. 

God save the Queen. Death & Taxes for life!!


----------



## supersonic395

Lolito said:


> In the end maybe I can make it 470$ shipped, getting vat returned. Will wait a bit for the product to be more widespread though, to avoid possible early issues, demand, slow shipping... not in a hurry. Those shipping costs though... And not much else in the market, decent, at this price. Actually nothing probably. Topping A90 knob not so nice, too analytical maybe? For the european, having to send this to USA and back in case of warranty or problem, not great either. Shame, it is a 5 year warranty product, that is really nice from them.
> 
> What other balanced options should be considered, below 800$, or below 1000$ ?? I think all the good stuff, violectric, GSX mini, that is well over 1000$.



To be fair to the FedEx shipping, i receive my orders within 2 days of dispatch from California to the UK. My Jot 2 shipped on Weds evening UK 
time and is due to arrive tomorrow morning at 8.30am - less that 48hrs.


----------



## In1unison

Lolito said:


> Schiit europe doesnt even have magnius on stock, I think it will take 1 year to have jot2 in schiit europe shop.
> 
> 
> 1500€ or so...


It was selling for $1140 in the USA over the holidays. But you are right, price is now back to $1600


----------



## Lolito

supersonic395 said:


> To be fair to the FedEx shipping, i receive my orders within 2 days of dispatch from California to the UK. My Jot 2 shipped on Weds evening UK
> time and is due to arrive tomorrow morning at 8.30am - less that 48hrs.


Remarkable indeed, specially during the current covid situation, that is ultra-fast delivery. 80$ they earn adding the custom fees for them... I would certainly prefer cheapest tracked USPS, and 7-14 days delivery, no problem.

I think EU-US commerce should be more frequent, and easier, more regulated if you want, but cheaper... So VAT payment, no problem, but custom 15€ fee, plus that 60$ to send a little tiny lightweight box... Maybe it is just covid prices?

if they made a complete package of 30$ top, and then just the VAT, I would buy so much more frequently from USA. This is a niche item anyways, actually, so. The hifi niche thing always. If it was more mainstream there would be stock in europe...


----------



## cgb3 (Jan 28, 2021)

HAPPY 2021 !!!!
[/QUOTE]
With tax and shipping, I payed $44


Lolito said:


> Anyone here from Europe that has ordered from Schiit or it's planing to order? it is 61$ the cheapest shipping option!! but if I want to order two things, shipping goes to 115$ the cheapest option... add to that later import taxes, and fee for charging the taxes 14,5€ extra+21% of the declared cost...
> 
> 399$+61$+14.5€+21%= 474€, or 575$
> 
> ...


Well, we also pay shipping and taxes here in the US.

My Jot 2 breakdown cost:

Shipping (best rate), CA to NC, Shipped Tues, received Sun: $19.75
Tax, NC rate: 6.75%:                                                                 $28.27
Total: ($399.00 + $28.27 + $19.75)                                          $447.02

What's the big difference in the US and European price?

TAX!!!!

This isn't a political site, and I won't make any observations, other than saying: If you vote in a 20+% tax rate, don't whine about a difference in cost.


----------



## Lolito (Jan 28, 2021)

I was just writing price facts, for anybody else in europe interested on knowing. I was not indicating anything political then, and will not do it now. Maybe you asumed too far?

I can ship anything tracked pretty much all around the world for 25€, VAT included, even to china, so...     

fedex wants to charge for the same service... 80$ included the charge fee for them, and that was the cheapest service. The rip off from logistics is so big that I saw nothing political there, nothing at all, since the rip off was like a huge black hole.






HAPPY 2021 to you too my sweet prince, kisses from daddy, muaks!!!!










Funny thing is, exactly a year ago, I ordered the hd6xx from drop, that was extremely cheap, like 20€ shipping via DHL, no customs at all. It wasnt' stopped. Then I ordered a jds atom, that was a rip off again by FEDEX.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Jan 29, 2021)

jnak00 said:


> He's said in the past that he doesn't publish any negative reviews.  So if he doesn't like something he just doesn't publish anything on it.  Understandable but it does make it seem like he's all rainbows, and also makes you wonder how much stuff he doesn't like.


This is my philosophy as well. I have my review guide. When I first started I had a couple of negative entries, and I told myself it's not worth wasting my time on gear I don't like. So if it always sounds like I like everything, it's simply because I only write about things I genuinely like, or at least think some people will like. So sorry to anyone that thinks I like everything. I certainly don't and have refused quite a few products. But that's between me and the companies. I let them send something else I might like instead.

Thankfully we revolve around products and companies that have an understanding on how to make good stuff. You're rarely going to get an absolute dud.


----------



## CoryGillmore

In1unison said:


> Is this your subjective opinion or objective fact?


It's my opinion but.....people hear things differently and many people do not hear differences at all between correctly functioning DACs. So measurements are really the one thing that isn't an opinion.


----------



## supersonic395 (Jan 29, 2021)

Jot 2 arrived this morning and I've got it fed by the Bifrost 2 using the balanced connection and letting it cook. Using the SE headphone output.

Had a quick listen and not sure if it's due to the balanced input or just the amp or a combination of both but man....this is quite the improvement over the Asgard 3 across the board!! 

The A3 is still good but no need for it now that the Jot 2 handily surpasses it using the SE headphone out. I can't wait to try the Jot 2 with balanced headphones but that will be a while yet.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I would've thought the Asgard 3 being better vs the Jot 2's SE output. The Jot 2 has less power than even the Magni 3 through the SE.

Of course, power isn't everything, but...


----------



## supersonic395

Mad Lust Envy said:


> I would've thought the Asgard 3 being better vs the Jot 2's SE output. The Jot 2 has less power than even the Magni 3 through the SE.
> 
> Of course, power isn't everything, but...



I can't turn the volume as high on the Jot 2 Vs the A3 but then again I am using the Jot 2 with balanced input from the Bifrost 2 so this might be affecting the SE headphone output of the Jot2

For both low & high gain


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Ah yes, you get more from the DAC being able to send a balanced signal to the Jot 2. But it's a fact the A3 is much more powerful than the Jot 2 through the SE.


----------



## tincanear

supersonic395 said:


> Jot 2 arrived this morning and I've got it fed by the Bifrost 2 using the balanced connection and letting it cook. Using the SE headphone output.
> 
> Had a quick listen and not sure if it's due to the balanced input or just the amp or a combination of both but man....this is quite the improvement over the Asgard 3 across the board!!
> 
> The A3 is still good but no need for it now that the Jot 2 handily surpasses it using the SE headphone out. I can't wait to try the Jot 2 with balanced headphones but that will be a while yet.



what headphones are you testing with?  I currently use an Asgard 3 with low impedance (~16 ohm) planars and theoretically, the A3 Continuity / high bias current design may be more linear than Continuity S on Jot 2 for my HP's.


----------



## supersonic395

tincanear said:


> what headphones are you testing with?  I currently use an Asgard 3 with low impedance (~16 ohm) planars and theoretically, the A3 Continuity / high bias current design may be more linear than Continuity S on Jot 2 for my HP's.



Currently the 80 ohm DT 770, I'll be testing the 250 ohm DT 1770 tomorrow as well.


----------



## cgb3 (Jan 29, 2021)

Lolito said:


> I was just writing price facts, for anybody else in europe interested on knowing. I was not indicating anything political then, and will not do it now. Maybe you asumed too far?
> 
> I can ship anything tracked pretty much all around the world for 25€, VAT included, even to china, so...



My point, you're being charged more for shipping, but then your package is traveling much further (than mine).
The big difference in the price Europeans pay for Schiit products, and the price I paid here in the US, is TAX (VAT).

If one votes in governments that charge high taxes (20+% Euro rate vs the 6.75% I payed), then why complain about taxes? Apparently, Europeans enjoy the added government services a high tax rate funds.

As far as you being able to ship things "all around the world", for 25E, you're comparing apples to oranges. Your package originating in Europe, and shipped to another European country, would have the VAT applied in the originating Euro country. If your package is being shipped to a non-EU country, VAT isn't charged.


----------



## Soundmancan

Mad Lust Envy said:


> I would've thought the Asgard 3 being better vs the Jot 2's SE output. The Jot 2 has less power than even the Magni 3 through the SE.
> 
> Of course, power isn't everything, but...


Magni 3 may have more power than Jot 2 but it will never sound as good same with Asgard 3.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Soundmancan said:


> Magni 3 may have more power than Jot 2 but it will never sound as good same with Asgard 3.



And why will the Asgard 3 never sound as good as the Jotunheim 2?


----------



## In1unison

AppleheadMay said:


> And why will the Asgard 3 never sound as good as the Jotunheim 2?


I think he was comparing Magni to Asgard, not Asgard to Jot


----------



## AppleheadMay

In1unison said:


> I think he was comparing Magni to Asgard, not Asgard to Jot



Yes he was and he said "same with Asgard 3" Would love to know what his statement is based on.


----------



## In1unison

AppleheadMay said:


> Yes he was and he said "same with Asgard 3" Would love to know what his statement is based on.


BTW, any change in your Jot2 harshness?


----------



## Lolito

cgb3 said:


> My point, you're being charged more for shipping, but then your package is traveling much further (than mine).
> The big difference in the price Europeans pay for Schiit products, and the price I paid here in the US, is TAX (VAT).
> 
> If one votes in governments that charge high taxes (20+% Euro rate vs the 6.75% I payed), then why complain about taxes? Apparently, Europeans enjoy the added government services a high tax rate funds.
> ...



I can ship to any country of the world high taxed for 25€, tracked. You don't need more money than that nowadays for such service. Not 2 days of course, more like one week, 2 weeks much more likely nowadays, depends destination really. In any case, worldwide logistics it's how I pay the rent here, but if you want to school me, go ahead, would be very funny. About taxes and staff, would be funny a yankee teaching me about that, LOL, same with politics. USA has no interest in such commerce, much less schiit, since they can not even cover domestic demand, they don't care about it, yet, so it's not very streamlined. It is surely a headache for them, not to mention when a 5 year warranty is offered, go figure who pays the shipping there... DROP, also in USA, do the very opposite, extremely cheap to buy from drop shipped to europe, which throws your whole logic to the trash can, my sweet little yankee prince.


----------



## cgb3

Lolito said:


> I can ship to any country of the world high taxed for 25€, tracked. You don't need more money than that nowadays for such service. Not 2 days of course, more like one week, 2 weeks much more likely nowadays, depends destination really. In any case, worldwide logistics it's how I pay the rent here, but if you want to school me, go ahead, would be very funny. About taxes and staff, would be funny a yankee teaching me about that, LOL, same with politics. USA has no interest in such commerce, much less schiit, since they can not even cover domestic demand, they don't care about it, yet, so it's not very streamlined. It is surely a headache for them, not to mention when a 5 year warranty is offered, go figure who pays the shipping there... DROP, also in USA, do the very opposite, extremely cheap to buy from drop shipped to europe, which throws your whole logic to the trash can, my sweet little yankee prince.


We apparently can't connect on a common idea.

Good listening, good luck to you.


----------



## spw1880

Hi,

May i ask for detailed comparo between jot 2 and topping a90 for those who have both. Much appreciated.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Jan 29, 2021)

Soundmancan said:


> Magni 3 may have more power than Jot 2 but it will never sound as good same with Asgard 3.


I never said it did. I don't know why you came up with this.

I was simply replaying to the guy saying that the Jot 2 was better than Asgard 3 in SE mode, and I merely brought up that the Jot 2 lacks power in SE even next to the Magni, let alone the Asgard 3.

I even said that power isn't everything. Still, I have my doubts on the Jot 2 in SE output being better than Asgard 3. Saying this as someone with a Jot 2.

Thought it was pretty clear that the Jot 2s magic lies in the Balanced output...


----------



## TheRealDz (Jan 29, 2021)

Happy to do so - but note that mine just came in today, and I sold my A90 a few weeks ago.  Ie, I can't give you a direct comparison, and I need to put some more hours on my Jot 2.  

Stay tuned... 



spw1880 said:


> Hi,
> 
> May i ask for detailed comparo between jot 2 and topping a90 for those who have both. Much appreciated.


----------



## Soundmancan

Mad Lust Envy said:


> I never said it did. I don't know why you came up with this.
> 
> I was simply replaying to the guy saying that the Jot 2 was better than Asgard 3 in SE mode, and I merely brought up that the Jot 2 lacks power in SE even next to the Magni, let alone the Asgard 3.
> 
> ...


Apologies, not trying to start a war or anything. Yes, it was built first and foremost as a balanced amplifier and should be used that way, why else would you buy one? To use the single ended output? Doesn't make sense unless you plan on upgrading your cans down the line. I have the Jot2/Bifrost2/Gumby stack and can definitively state that the Jot2 sounds great balanced and single ended. Never had an Asgard to compare it to but the general consensus from what I have read is that most people prefer what the Jot2 presents rather than the Asgard3. Alot of people do equate power to how good an amp is and I think you know that, this is why I responded the way I did because I would rather have a fine sounding amp rather than one that can power my cans until they explode.


----------



## portalheadd

TheRealDz said:


> Happy to do so - but note that mine just came in today, and I sold my A90 a few weeks ago.  Ie, I can't give you a direct comparison, and I need to put some more hours on my Jot 2.
> 
> Stay tuned...


It would be great if you could compare jot2 vs A90. Even from memory. And if possible, can you please test the SE performance of jot2? Thanks is advance


----------



## spw1880

TheRealDz said:


> Happy to do so - but note that mine just came in today, and I sold my A90 a few weeks ago.  Ie, I can't give you a direct comparison, and I need to put some more hours on my Jot 2.
> 
> Stay tuned...


Just wondering as well why you sold the a90? I am actually looking to buy a second amp to my wells milo running off bifrost2 dac. I consider the milo an extremely powerful and slightly warm solid state amp. I am looking for an amp that is more transparent for critical listening. Was thinking about a90 or jot2.


----------



## Soundmancan

AppleheadMay said:


> And why will the Asgard 3 never sound as good as the Jotunheim 2?


Well like everything audio related, everything is subjective. Perhaps you prefer the Asgard 3's sound to the Jot2 and that's fine. From a technical perspective, the Jot2 is the superior amp and thus will never be as good. As far as sound quality goes, I have not had an Asgard to compare to but I have had the Magni 2 uber, Magni 3, Magni Heresy, OG Jotunheim, Lyr 3 & Vali 2. Most people tend to compare the Asgard 3's sound to the Lyr 3 as it incorporates the same tech. The general consensus is that the Asgard is maybe 90% of the Lyr3 which is a good thing especially for the price. The thing is the Jot 2 just beats out all of these amps on sound quality, either single ended or balanced. I am not a hype machine and I don't buy into alot of the rhetoric out there. From a technical perspective, the Asgard is just not as good. From a preference perspective, it may be better. I am sitting here listening to the Jot 2/Gungnir Multibit through single ended headphones, HD600's and Beyer DT770's 80ohm. The Jot 2 just sounds fantastic. And they sound even better through the balanced out. Perhaps you should check out different threads with comparisons on the sound quality of each. I believe you will find the overall consensus is the Jot 2 is superior. Do you believe the Asgard 3 to be superior?


----------



## AppleheadMay

Soundmancan said:


> Well like everything audio related, everything is subjective. Perhaps you prefer the Asgard 3's sound to the Jot2 and that's fine. From a technical perspective, the Jot2 is the superior amp and thus will never be as good. As far as sound quality goes, I have not had an Asgard to compare to but I have had the Magni 2 uber, Magni 3, Magni Heresy, OG Jotunheim, Lyr 3 & Vali 2. Most people tend to compare the Asgard 3's sound to the Lyr 3 as it incorporates the same tech. The general consensus is that the Asgard is maybe 90% of the Lyr3 which is a good thing especially for the price. The thing is the Jot 2 just beats out all of these amps on sound quality, either single ended or balanced. I am not a hype machine and I don't buy into alot of the rhetoric out there. From a technical perspective, the Asgard is just not as good. From a preference perspective, it may be better. I am sitting here listening to the Jot 2/Gungnir Multibit through single ended headphones, HD600's and Beyer DT770's 80ohm. The Jot 2 just sounds fantastic. And they sound even better through the balanced out. Perhaps you should check out different threads with comparisons on the sound quality of each. I believe you will find the overall consensus is the Jot 2 is superior. Do you believe the Asgard 3 to be superior?



No I don't think the A3 would be superior, I have not heard it either.
It just so happenes I have/had all the same Schiit amps as you but driven by a Bifrost2 (smaller ones were driven by Modi2 and 3+) instead: Jot1, Jot2, Lyr3, Magni2, Magni3+, Heresy and Vali2 driven by the Bifrost2.
I didn't like the smaller Schiit stacks but I like the Lyr3 just as much as both Jots, which makes me wonder about the A3. 
I don't think the Jots sound better than the Lyr3 or vice versa, just different, I like them both.
I said it before and I said it again, these mid-sized Schiit stacks are very high value for the money when I compare them to much more expensive amps I had that I value way below their price. No, they don't beat my Luxman gear, but that's 10 times the price ...
Let's just say if a mid-sized Schiit stack is the maximum I could afford to spend I could happily live with it and called it a day.


----------



## TheAuthor

I just noticed an issue when using my Jot 2, if I use either balanced out or SE out, one at a time, both sound as expected, but if I use both at once (two headphones, one through Bal out and another through SE), the SE output starts to distort pretty badly. It goes away if I unplug the XLR out. The exact same thing happens through the SE preamp outputs. Does anyone know if I should be worried about that?


----------



## tincanear (Jan 31, 2021)

TheAuthor said:


> I just noticed an issue when using my Jot 2, if I use either balanced out or SE out, one at a time, both sound as expected, but if I use both at once (two headphones, one through Bal out and another through SE), the SE output starts to distort pretty badly. It goes away if I unplug the XLR out. The exact same thing happens through the SE preamp outputs. Does anyone know if I should be worried about that?


what headphones?  any adapters?   using TRS unbalanced headphones off the XLR output with an adapter should not be done (shorts half of the XLR output stage)


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Jan 31, 2021)

@AppleheadMay I posted this in the Vali 2 thread, but since you have experience....



Mad Lust Envy said:


> Guys I have somewhat of a desire to have a Vali 2+ as a preamp between my Modius and Jotunheim 2. I don't NEED the Vali 2+, obviously, but I figured it'd be cool introducing a tube in the chain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mind you guys, I've used headphone amps as pre-amps to other headphone amps for years due to them being the only way to use virtual surround (so stuff like the Astro Mixamp or Senn GSX1000) into another headphone amp. Mainly because the formers were very weak amps. I'm well aware that I'd be adding all the distortion and bad traits of the Vali into the Jot 2. I'm just saying if it's worth it for the tubey nature. I'd still have the Modius straight to Jot 2 via balanced interconnects for clean listening, so to speak.


----------



## In1unison

spw1880 said:


> Just wondering as well why you sold the a90? I am actually looking to buy a second amp to my wells milo running off bifrost2 dac. I consider the milo an extremely powerful and slightly warm solid state amp. I am looking for an amp that is more transparent for critical listening. Was thinking about a90 or jot2.


I had both Jot2 and A90 (and some other apps) for evaluation and decided to keep Jot2. Got tired of A90 sound fairly quickly, however that doesn't mean it is a bad amp. Not at all. It is very clean, resolving, extended etc. I would say, it is perfect if one wants to evaluate different components in the system, both upstream and downstream. To my preferences in music and expectations from the gear (classical choral, chamber jazz, down-tempo electronica and replicating natural sound of the instruments) Jot2 is much better fit. I am also biased toward gear with LPS which A90 lacks, which might explain somewhat two dimensional sound. I have also found that Topping L30 sounds slightly richer (and therefore better for my ears) than A90, although they share the same SE circuit, and it only costs $130 here in the US.


----------



## TheAuthor

tincanear said:


> what headphones?  any adapters?   using TRS unbalanced headphones off the XLR output with an adapter should not be done (shorts half of the XLR output stage)


Sundaras, using a custom balanced cable from Periapt. There should be no adapters in the chain at all.


----------



## TheRealDz

Mine probably still only has about 20 hours on it, so I hesitate to make any major judgments.  But a few things stand out:

1) I can hear deeper into the music with the Jot2.  Regardless of the A90's lower measured distortion, the Jot2 seems to have better resolution and is more transparent - based on my ability to hear musical details that I couldn't hear on the A90. 

2) Concurrent with the additional detail, is a greater sense of dimensionality. I am not ready to say the Jot2 is particularly good with imaging or soundstaging, but I will say that regardless of the A90's amazing measurements, imaging and soundstaging never stood out on the A90. 

3) The A90 was sterile, but the Jot2 is not.  I am hesitant to throw around the "musical" descriptor without backing it up with examples.  But the Jot2 does in fact seem better at replaying music. 

This is all via the Jot2's balanced outputs - and the A90's for the matter (never actually even tried the A90 single ended). 



spw1880 said:


> Just wondering as well why you sold the a90? I am actually looking to buy a second amp to my wells milo running off bifrost2 dac. I consider the milo an extremely powerful and slightly warm solid state amp. I am looking for an amp that is more transparent for critical listening. Was thinking about a90 or jot2.


----------



## Smoothstereo

Mad Lust Envy said:


> @AppleheadMay I posted this in the Vali 2 thread, but since you have experience....
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you guys, I've used headphone amps as pre-amps to other headphone amps for years due to them being the only way to use virtual surround (so stuff like the Astro Mixamp or Senn GSX1000) into another headphone amp. Mainly because the formers were very weak amps. I'm well aware that I'd be adding all the distortion and bad traits of the Vali into the Jot 2. I'm just saying if it's worth it for the tubey nature. I'd still have the Modius straight to Jot 2 via balanced interconnects for clean listening, so to speak.


I ordered a Jot2 and waiting for it to be shipped. I currently have a Vali2 (not the +) and will be planning to do what you described to see if the Vali2 will inject enough tube traits to the chain in between the Jot2 and my Marantz HD-DAC1. I love my Vali2 with the dual Zenith 6J5G tubes (with adapter) , sounds really good fed from my Marantz HD-DAC1.


----------



## spw1880

In1unison said:


> I had both Jot2 and A90 (and some other apps) for evaluation and decided to keep Jot2. Got tired of A90 sound fairly quickly, however that doesn't mean it is a bad amp. Not at all. It is very clean, resolving, extended etc. I would say, it is perfect if one wants to evaluate different components in the system, both upstream and downstream. To my preferences in music and expectations from the gear (classical choral, chamber jazz, down-tempo electronica and replicating natural sound of the instruments) Jot2 is much better fit. I am also biased toward gear with LPS which A90 lacks, which might explain somewhat two dimensional sound. I have also found that Topping L30 sounds slightly richer (and therefore better for my ears) than A90, although they share the same SE circuit, and it only costs $130 here in the US.


Thank you for sharing. I am myself lean heavily toward proper linear power supply. I have went as far to have a dedicated 3 phase panel and wire to my audio room and an assortment of diy powercords. Its good to know that the a90 does not have the 3D soundstage.


----------



## spw1880

TheRealDz said:


> Mine probably still only has about 20 hours on it, so I hesitate to make any major judgments.  But a few things stand out:
> 
> 1) I can hear deeper into the music with the Jot2.  Regardless of the A90's lower measured distortion, the Jot2 seems to have better resolution and is more transparent - based on my ability to hear musical details that I couldn't hear on the A90.
> 
> ...


Thank you. The jot 2 may be worth a try. Btw what headphones is your jot 2 powering?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Smoothstereo said:


> I ordered a Jot2 and waiting for it to be shipped. I currently have a Vali2 (not the +) and will be planning to do what you described to see if the Vali2 will inject enough tube traits to the chain in between the Jot2 and my Marantz HD-DAC1. I love my Vali2 with the dual Zenith 6J5G tubes (with adapter) , sounds really good fed from my Marantz HD-DAC1.


cool, keep us posted.


----------



## In1unison

spw1880 said:


> Thank you for sharing. I am myself lean heavily toward proper linear power supply. I have went as far to have a dedicated 3 phase panel and wire to my audio room and an assortment of diy powercords. Its good to know that the a90 does not have the 3D soundstage.


It is not that A90 doesn't have depth in the soundstage, but comparatively Jot2 is notably better on Arya and LCD-XC. On T1 2nd and LCD-2 there was not much difference. Go figure.


----------



## TheRealDz

I am using Focal Elegia.  I also have Senn HD650 (also balanced) ,  but haven't tried them with the Jot2 yet. 

Wow - I am a big believer in upgraded power.  Your efforts with the dedicated line must sound amazing! 

I have my Jot2 plugged into a vintage Monster Cable power conditioner (designed by Richard Marsh of Marsh Sound Design and Damian Martin of Spectral), with an Analysis Plus IEC power cable. 



spw1880 said:


> Thank you. The jot 2 may be worth a try. Btw what headphones is your jot 2 powering?


----------



## In1unison

TheRealDz said:


> I am using Focal Elegia.  I also have Senn HD650 (also balanced) ,  but haven't tried them with the Jot2 yet.
> 
> Wow - I am a big believer in upgraded power.  Your efforts with the dedicated line must sound amazing!
> 
> I have my Jot2 plugged into a vintage Monster Cable power conditioner (designed by Richard Marsh of Marsh Sound Design and Damian Martin of Spectral), with an Analysis Plus IEC power cable.


Nice! I prefer plugged direct to the wall using 100% shielded cable, with filtering happening on an adjacent plug.


----------



## tincanear

In1unison said:


> It is not that A90 doesn't have depth in the soundstage, but comparatively Jot2 is notably better on Arya and LCD-XC. On T1 2nd and LCD-2 there was not much difference. Go figure.


Maybe something to do with the load impedance, 35 and 22 ohms respectively for Arya and LCD-XC, while T1 and LCD-2 are 300 and 70 ohms respectively


----------



## In1unison (Jan 31, 2021)

tincanear said:


> Maybe something to do with the load impedance, 35 and 22 ohms respectively for Arya and LCD-XC, while T1 and LCD-2 are 300 and 70 ohms respectively


Don't know for sure but suspect HD800S would also sound "better" with Jot2 although being 300 Ohms. T1 2nd is 600 Ohms.


----------



## cgb3

TheAuthor said:


> I just noticed an issue when using my Jot 2, if I use either balanced out or SE out, one at a time, both sound as expected, but if I use both at once (two headphones, one through Bal out and another through SE), the SE output starts to distort pretty badly. It goes away if I unplug the XLR out. The exact same thing happens through the SE preamp outputs. Does anyone know if I should be worried about that?


Although you can check with Schiit Headquaters, I'd say you've proven, by empirical evidence, that no, you shouldn't use both headphone outputs at the same time.


----------



## Mark-sf

TheAuthor said:


> I just noticed an issue when using my Jot 2, if I use either balanced out or SE out, one at a time, both sound as expected, but if I use both at once (two headphones, one through Bal out and another through SE), the SE output starts to distort pretty badly. It goes away if I unplug the XLR out. The exact same thing happens through the SE preamp outputs. Does anyone know if I should be worried about that?


As I understand the way the output is designed that this may not be a supported configuration as you are unbalancing the outputs. This is because the SE one is not derived by summing the two balanced but using only one side. Therefore, the impedance of the SE side may have an impact when used together. You should probably check with Schiit as they may want to add it to their FAQ.


----------



## TheAuthor

Mark-sf said:


> As I understand the way the output is designed that this may not be a supported configuration as you are unbalancing the outputs. This is because the SE one is not derived by summing the two balanced but using only one side. Therefore, the impedance of the SE side may have an impact when used together. You should probably check with Schiit as they may want to add it to their FAQ.


I'd also like to add that the manual does say that you can use both outputs. The way it's phrased makes me think that the only issue should be volume matching


----------



## Midnight12

Hey guys, just got my Jot 2 and BF2. Do you guys actually stack them together? What I notice is that Jot 2 gets really hot at the bottom. The top and sides feels alright but the bottom is really hot. When you stack them together, it makes the BF2 extremely hot. I have them side by side right now, but stacking them together is ideal since it takes less space.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Doubt the heat being output comes anywhere close to the threshold of the electronics inside.


----------



## tincanear (Feb 1, 2021)

Midnight12 said:


> Hey guys, just got my Jot 2 and BF2. Do you guys actually stack them together? What I notice is that Jot 2 gets really hot at the bottom. The top and sides feels alright but the bottom is really hot. When you stack them together, it makes the BF2 extremely hot. I have them side by side right now, but stacking them together is ideal since it takes less space.


they are designed to be stackable based on Jason's posts on the main thread full of engineerese about product development.  that said, you can put slightly taller feet on the Jot 2 to improve airflow between them (assuming BF2 on the bottom and Jot 2 on top)


----------



## raindownthunda

Anyone here using the Jot 2 & BF2 with the Verite Closed? I'm currently using the Liquid Carbon X (balanced) and wondering how much of an improvement the Jot 2 would be.


----------



## Lolito

Any black Jot2 out there? please upload photos, don't be shy.


----------



## Mark-sf

TheAuthor said:


> I'd also like to add that the manual does say that you can use both outputs. The way it's phrased makes me think that the only issue should be volume matching


Yes, I see that in the manual but question whether there are not a combination of HP loads that could cause distortion as described, especially since it goes away when one is removed. In any case, I am sure Schiit would want to "hear" about it.


----------



## In1unison

Lolito said:


> Any black Jot2 out there? please upload photos, don't be shy.


Just promise, no drooling!


----------



## TheRealDz

I have a LCx and Jot2 (and just ditched an A90). 

As I just mentioned in a comparison to the A90, I still need more hours on my Jot2 for a proper comparison.  

But the Jot2 is a lot more transparent, with better transients and dynamics.  The LCx is smoother sounding, and a better match for sharper sources and headphones.  Eg, I used to be able to crank up the volume on my HD650 to ridiculous levels and it just never got fatiguing.  The A90 was fatiguing almost immediately.  The Jot2 is closer to the LCx in that regard. 

More to come... 



raindownthunda said:


> Anyone here using the Jot 2 & BF2 with the Verite Closed? I'm currently using the Liquid Carbon X (balanced) and wondering how much of an improvement the Jot 2 would be.


----------



## In1unison

TheRealDz said:


> I have a LCx and Jot2 (and just ditched an A90).
> 
> As I just mentioned in a comparison to the A90, I still need more hours on my Jot2 for a proper comparison.
> 
> ...


I agree. A90 is nice at first but made me lower the volume all the time. To my ears and type of music I like,  LCD-XC and Arya sound so much better on Jot2.


----------



## MattTCG (Feb 2, 2021)

Here are my stream of consciousness thoughts on Jot 2. This unit has been "burned in" for about a week and most testing was done with an hd650/ETHER 2

Cons: (start with the not so great)

* I don't like the light on the front as it's just too bright. I though they fixed this with the newer schiit?

* Not great as a pre-amp. Functionally the pre-amp is just decent, but if I had a real need for a good pre-amp, I would feel compelled to get something better.

* Performance is not quite as good through SE outs vs balanced. Not nearly as good actually.

* Takes a good hour to warm up, reach thermal equilibrium and sound/perform it's best. I can certainly see some people using this amp initially and jumping to conclusions about it. It would certainly be easy to do. I plan to leave mine on 24/7.

* Maybe a 3.5 mm and 4.4 mm output would have been appropriate

Pros: (the good stuff and there's a lot of it)

* the performance and sound of the amp has exceeded my expectations. If I'm being honest, I somewhat expected another "decent" mid-fi product from Schiit. The Jot 2 is much better than "decent" and just might be my favorite Schiit amp. The lyr3 has held this title for a good while, beating out the mjo 2 with choice set of NOS tubes.

* volume control works WELL. The potentiomer is both smooth and linear. The volume/SPL level tracks well even at the bottom of the range and holds it's composure nicely as you get past 12:00.

* speed and quickness are exceptional. This is what I expect from a good SS amp and Jot 2 has this in spades. I get a good sense of instruments and air as they trail across the stage. Speaking of stage, it's not bad here. Not great, but not bad. Better than most Schiit amps in fact.

* tonality, timbre, and grip on the driver are all excellent. It's not easy to get a SS amp to have that dash of lushness that comes with a tube amp or hybrid. Jot 2 offers just enough of that warmth to make it a very engaging and enjoyable experience. Vocals can be shockingly convincing and realistic. Listening to Gregory Porter I can easily make out the tone of that deep husky baritone. Porter is known for his ability to change pace and level very quickly. And those dynamics play out effortlessly on the jot 2. Great punch with this amp. In fact, if you take the dynamic capacity of the mjo 2 and add the subtle sweet tone from the lyr 3 you'd be getting close to the sound of the Jot 2.

* For me, the real magic with the jot 2 is through the balanced out. The SE is fine, but somewhat unremarkable. I started out with this amp on SE. Switching to balanced and letting the amp warm for better than an hour began to really impress me. I also appreciate that you get the balanced output no matter what is source is used.

* Jot 2 treats high impedance Senns and planars equally well. This put the amp into a good "all rounder" territory.

X Factor:

* Well, if you can't tell by now the Jot 2 certainly has the X factor IMHO. It's engaging, with no fatal flaws sonically to detract from it's excellent performance. When I'm cueing up music with a new amp, and find myself mouthing the word "wow" involuntarily I can tell I'm listening to something special. At $400 the jot 2 is a no brainer and quite possibly Schiit's best amp. Well done Jason and team Schiit.

Edit...I also appreciate that the jot 2 does not get as hot as most all of the older Schiit amps. I was never comfortable leaving them on for any extended period of time. This amp only gets a fraction as warm as those amps, so I won't worry about leaving it running. I will be reporting back with more details after listening and testing for the rest of the week. I want a chance to test with different headphones and DACS. Check for potential synergies and the like.


----------



## cgb3

TheAuthor said:


> I'd also like to add that the manual does say that you can use both outputs. The way it's phrased makes me think that the only issue should be volume matching


Perhaps there's a fault. Is it in the amp, the cord assemblies, the headphones? It takes time to source gremlins. The only observed fault is when using both headphone outputs.

I'm an advocate of the Henny Youngman corollary.

Man goes to Doctor. Man: "Doctor, my arm hurts when I move it this way". Doctor: "So don't move it that way".

For the 12 other people on this board who remember HY, Cheers!


----------



## Soundmancan

cgb3 said:


> Perhaps there's a fault. Is it in the amp, the cord assemblies, the headphones? It takes time to source gremlins. The only observed fault is when using both headphone outputs.
> 
> I'm an advocate of the Henny Youngman corollary.
> 
> ...


Take my wife, please!


----------



## Mark-sf

Soundmancan said:


> Take my wife, please!


Who says nothing is impossible? I've been doing nothing for years.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Feb 2, 2021)

@MattTCG

I bought led dimmer stickers from amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CLVEQC...abc_2D7A1BVT649NCJSCRRK4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I say buy this NOW.

Used a small circular one on both the Jot 2 led as well as the Modius usb indicator (as its gonna be the one that is mainly on, though I may add one on the optical indicator. edit: nevermind, i straightened the stickers and put one on each indicator so they look symmetrical).

It makes such a drastic difference, I started putting those stickers on ALL the led lights I could find throughout the house. It's that good. The light dissipates inches away, as opposed to piercing the entire room.

Hard for me to showcase the difference with my cam, but it's drastic.




Below is the left led (usb) being chosen. It's just bright enough that you know it's selected, but it's not much brighter than the light bleed from the other ones.



Here's the optical (2nd to the left) being chosen as a comparison (no led dimmer on this one)



Schiit, if you're gonna use led indicators please use red leds. At worst, amber. Please no more white or blue.


----------



## Lolito

White is ok, otherwise green leds, but never blue please. Never blue. White is ok, they should be just dimmer. And the on off switch on the front. Schiitt don't really care abou the details, or better said, "it makes the thing more expensive" as they would say, so, it is ok like this.


----------



## Lolito

MattTCG said:


> Here are my stream of consciousness thoughts on Jot 2. This unit has been "burned in" for about a week and most testing was done with an hd650/ETHER 2
> 
> Cons: (start with the not so great)
> 
> ...




Thank you so much for your detailed impression. Could you please elaborate on the pre-amp function, why not as good as it should? you would prefer the A90 as pre-amp.

I would be using this thing 90% of time with Adam studio monitors and adam subwoofer. So about 1500€ in amped speakers setup, if the pre amp is not good, or send weird audio or too coloured, not a good thing I guess. But please elaborate, thanks a lot in advance!!!


----------



## Lolito

In1unison said:


> Just promise, no drooling!


Those are some really beautiful photos, great LCD-XC, love the covers they use, carbon or wood, always beautiful.
Very good finish in the amp if you ask me for this price. The black finish looks good quality, thick, and the plate is cur 45º on the edges, very nice touch. I will paint the volume indicator too.


----------



## TheRealDz

I have the dreaded volume knob issue on mine.  I hate to go through the hassle of returning it, but it is in fact irritating.

It is getting better with use.  But the grinding feeling happens at the span where I most use the volume control (ie, about 9:00 to 12:00 position), and is in stark contrast with the silky feeling over the rest of the range. 

I have tried to pull the knob out, but it won't budge.  And since it is recessed, I can't pry it out.  Ugh.

The knob is kinda gaudy and stands out from the aesthetics of the rest of the unit.  If I can ever get the knob off, I will sand the crap out of it to get the shine and ripple effect off of it.


----------



## KamijoIsMyHero

TheRealDz said:


> I have the dreaded volume knob issue on mine.  I hate to go through the hassle of returning it, but it is in fact irritating.
> 
> It is getting better with use.  But the grinding feeling happens at the span where I most use the volume control (ie, about 9:00 to 12:00 position), and is in stark contrast with the silky feeling over the rest of the range.
> 
> ...



Just got to pull firmer. It took a bit of force when I tried myself


----------



## Mark-sf

TheRealDz said:


> I have the dreaded volume knob issue on mine.  I hate to go through the hassle of returning it, but it is in fact irritating.
> 
> It is getting better with use.  But the grinding feeling happens at the span where I most use the volume control (ie, about 9:00 to 12:00 position), and is in stark contrast with the silky feeling over the rest of the range.
> 
> ...


Due to the type of insert, the knob comes off all at once if enough pull force is applied. As to the noise, even with the knob off, the control is not mechanically silent. I hear a faint but consistent "shush" noise as I turn it through its range. I would not describe it as "grinding" however. As you can see in the picture, it is machined out of a solid billet 

and its only potential for contact through rotation is with the locking nut as you can see below:




Therefore, once you get the nut off, you should be able to see scratches in the rear of the knob if the noise is caused by the nut. If you still hear an inconsistent noise by turning the shaft, then I would contact Schiit as this is a defective pot.


----------



## TheRealDz (Feb 3, 2021)

Thanks!  Yes, it came off!!!

With a little sanding or maybe some dremel action, this should be fixed. 

But then again, I found some MUCH better looking knobs on ebay... 🤔🤔

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stereo-Kno...-/312530392197?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aluminum-V...-/193704192766?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292



KamijoIsMyHero said:


> Just got to pull firmer. It took a bit of force when I tried myself


----------



## Mark-sf

TheRealDz said:


> Thanks!  Yes, it came off!!!
> 
> With a little sanding or maybe some demel action, this should be fixed.
> 
> ...


Great to hear you got it off. BTW neither of these knobs will work if you want them to fit within the inset as the stock knob is 30mm.


----------



## elira

Mark-sf said:


> As to the noise, even with the knob off, the control is not mechanically silent. I hear a faint but consistent "shush" noise as I turn it through its range. I would not describe it as "grinding" however.


Potentiometers have a piece of metal that moves over a piece of resistive material, they have friction, it's the way they work.


----------



## Lolito

MAybe one of the true experts in this forum could explain, in what part of the pot is it good idea to put a bit of grease, so it is smooth acting, and where not such a great idea. Not just for this pot, but for any similar pot. some seem to get worse with age, but mechanically worse... experts will know about this thing though.


----------



## YtseJamer (Feb 9, 2021)

I have received the Jotunheim 2 yesterday, so it's probably too early to comments on the sound, but I can say that I like what I hear so far.


----------



## Lolito

Those ZMF bad boys there, those look truly awesome. Another company missed in Europe. Beautiful leather, and beautiful wood, and cables.


----------



## emilsal

Finally got mine in after waiting since 12/20. My early impressions are thats a noticeable difference from the A90, Jot 1 and THX 789 it replaced. Less harsh, sterile and clinical compared to all three. Sound is fuller while keeping detail and clarity. Enjoying it with the Aryas, Argon Mk. 3 and Focal elegia.


----------



## supersonic395

YtseJamer said:


> I have received the Jotunheim 2 yesterday, so it's probably too early to comments on the sound, but I can say that I'm impressed by what I hear so far with the Verite Closed and the Aeolus.



Looks amazing - I'd like to one day try the Verite closed.

Also are you using it on low gain with the 300 ohm VC?

Isn't the high gain considered the true voicing of the amp or is that not true and high & low is really just additional volume control?

I wonder if you can use low gain with 300 ohm, what headphones would need the high gain on anything higher than 8 o clock? 🤔

Edit: Actually high gain is useful when feeding the Jot 2 a battery powered dap input 😅


----------



## schneiderdn1974 (Feb 2, 2021)

supersonic395 said:


> I wonder if you can use low gain with 300 ohm, what headphones would need the high gain on anything higher than 8 o clock? 🤔



Using HD800S (300 ohm) cans via Jot 2 balanced XLR (both input from Bifrost 2 and output to HD800S) in low-gain, 9:00 is comfortable; 10:00 starts to get quite loud. In high-gain 8:30 is comfortable; 9:00 starts to get quite loud. With Focal Clears (55 ohm, also balanced XLR), 9:00 is comfortable; 9:30 is getting loud (low gain). In high-gain 8:00 is comfortable; 8:30 = really LOUD!!! 🤣


----------



## CoryGillmore

I remember a review years back about how the OG Jot chassis was not properly grounded or something like that, so much so that the reviewer had concerns about the safety of the product and couldn't even recommend it because of it. Was that really an issue, was it rectified in later revisions of the OG Jot or the Jot 2? I've owned a used OG Jot for about a year now, BTW.


----------



## Mark-sf

elira said:


> Potentiometers have a piece of metal that moves over a piece of resistive material, they have friction, it's the way they work.


I am well aware of that having been inside my share of them as a tech. However, the resistive material varies as do the wipers, and I was trying to convey what was normal for the one in the Jot 2 to the OP.


----------



## Rattle

I've been lucky with all the pots/knobs on my schiit gear. The Jot 2 is flawless in feel and operation. No noise or grinding. Smooth. Same with my Asgard 3 I had and valhalla 2.


----------



## Mark-sf

CoryGillmore said:


> I remember a review years back about how the OG Jot chassis was not properly grounded or something like that, so much so that the reviewer had concerns about the safety of the product and couldn't even recommend it because of it. Was that really an issue, was it rectified in later revisions of the OG Jot or the Jot 2? I've owned a used OG Jot for about a year now, BTW.


There was an issue on some units back in 2018 that had grounding continuity issues at various chassis points relative to the AC grounding. This was not an issue on my OG and was reported fixed.  You find that exchange if you search the OG Jot topic.


----------



## YtseJamer

supersonic395 said:


> Also are you using it on low gain with the 300 ohm VC?



Balanced and low gain with the Verite Closed.


----------



## tincanear

CoryGillmore said:


> I remember a review years back about how the OG Jot chassis was not properly grounded or something like that, so much so that the reviewer had concerns about the safety of the product and couldn't even recommend it because of it. Was that really an issue, was it rectified in later revisions of the OG Jot or the Jot 2? I've owned a used OG Jot for about a year now, BTW.


IIRC was in Jot 1 and fixed.  presumably, Jot 2 would have this checked before release.


----------



## TheRealDz

The top knob is too big, but the bottom one should fit the opening - the opening is a few mm larger than the knob.  

The bottom one is like $4, so I went ahead and bought one. It will be shipped from China, so it will be few weeks before I get it. 

I will be sure to post picks and let you all know if it works out... 





Mark-sf said:


> Great to hear you got it off. BTW neither of these knobs will work if you want them to fit within the inset as the stock knob is 30mm.


----------



## TheRealDz

From your pic, it looks like the black finish version has silver knobs with frosted (beadblasted) silver.  THAT looks classy! 

My silver model has a shiny silver knob that looks out of place.  Schiit should have stuck with the same knob.  

End of rant.  Pulling the knob out a bit stopped the scraping, and now it glides. 

But ultimately the Jot2 sounds fantastic; greater dynamics and apparent transparency than my A90, yet has much of the body and dimensional midrange of my Cavalli LCX.  And it is still burning in... 



emilsal said:


> Finally got mine in after waiting since 12/20. My early impressions are thats a noticeable difference from the A90, Jot 1 and THX 789 it replaced. Less harsh, sterile and clinical compared to all three. Sound is fuller while keeping detail and clarity. Enjoying it with the Aryas, Argon Mk. 3 and Focal elegia.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I prefer the shiny knob myself. Looks more elegant, IMO. Silver chassis too ofc.


----------



## Luckyleo

acs236 said:


> Mine arrived, and I had a chance to do some listening for a couple of hours.  The setup I listen to most often is the D90/A90, but I got the Jotenheim 2 for my other setup, where it is replacing an old Prehead mk I (which I've had for a looong time and really liked).  The Jotenheim seems like a pretty big step up from my old Prehead.  At some point, I may do some comparions between the A90 and Jot 2.
> 
> My only complaint so far is the misplaced (in my view power switch).  Should be on the front!


Mike @ Schiit apparently had to be talked into having any on/off switch at all.  He would prefer that it stay on all the time (from what I heard, could be wrong)


----------



## Luckyleo

Clemmaster said:


> He always talks good about *everything *he reviews... Everything's great in rainbowland!


Steve has addressed this.  He has been reviewing products for decades.  He tries to only review products he likes/loves.  Doesn't have time to waste on inferior products.  Does he like everything?  Far from it.  Not even close.  Are most his reviews positives?  Yes.  Now you know why.


----------



## Luckyleo

Lolito said:


> And let's not talk about going swimming, specially now with the temperatures. I might wait to july though, with the warm weather I can go swimming to USA and back. It costs nothing. problem is the return, not to get it wet in the way back swimming the Atlactic ocean...


If you serious (not sure  .  You can go to their store just North of the San Fernando Valley, buy it, test it all day if you like, and head back to LAX (about 60 miles to the airport).  Good luck


----------



## Lolito

100% sirious bro, swimming the atlantic, then crossing the states route 66 like forrest gun, only with a pair of Nike California. What do you say?


----------



## Lolito

NIke Cortez, my bad.


----------



## lalawilson168

YtseJamer said:


> I have received the Jotunheim 2 yesterday, so it's probably too early to comments on the sound, but I can say that I'm impressed by what I hear so far with the Verite Closed and the Aeolus.



I'd love to hear more about your take on the VC with the Jot2. Still contemplating whether to get the FluxFA-12 or this ...


----------



## Lolito

Flux very tempting devices, but they take more space, and no pre amp for XLR out. Which makes me wonder if anyone has used this new Jot 2 as speaker volume control and can comment about the usable part of the knob, if it works good or not in terms of volume, etc...


----------



## Luckyleo

Lolito said:


> 100% sirious bro, swimming the atlantic, then crossing the states route 66 like forrest gun, only with a pair of Nike California. What do you say?


I'll meet at the Surgaree in Newhall Cali, we'll buy our Schiit together buddy!


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Any thoughts on the Jotunheim 2 and Modius (bifrost out of my price range for now, but maybe in the future) combination? I listen to a HD 600 and looking to get an Auteur or Aeolus in the near future. I love my HD 600 out of my Asgard 3, but want to go full balanced setup due to some grounding isues.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Feb 4, 2021)

ColdsnapBry said:


> Any thoughts on the Jotunheim 2 and Modius (bifrost out of my price range for now, but maybe in the future) combination? I listen to a HD 600 and looking to get an Auteur or Aeolus in the near future. I love my HD 600 out of my Asgard 3, but want to go full balanced setup due to some grounding isues.


This is my combination, except with a 6XX instead. Love it ofc. Doubt you'll think otherwise.

Still waiting on balanced cables for the 6XX.


----------



## ColdsnapBry (Feb 4, 2021)

Nice, the Jot puts out so much power through balanced that those 6XX should scale pretty darn well. Please report back!

I'm just a bit worried that the Modius AK DAC paired with the Jot might give a bit too much sparkle in the highs in my HD600. I guess there's only one way to tell and switching to a 6XX, if so, isn't too expensive.


----------



## tincanear

ColdsnapBry said:


> Any thoughts on the Jotunheim 2 and Modius (bifrost out of my price range for now, but maybe in the future) combination? I listen to a HD 600 and looking to get an Auteur or Aeolus in the near future. I love my HD 600 out of my Asgard 3, but want to go full balanced setup due to some grounding isues.



there are some AC power line ground loop isolators like EBTech that might help


----------



## Vercingetirex

Im seeing people say the Single End performance is sub-par for the Jot 2, anyone seem to agree?


----------



## MattTCG

Vercingetirex said:


> Im seeing people say the Single End performance is sub-par for the Jot 2, anyone seem to agree?



Sub par is somewhat of an overstatement IMO. SE performance is quite good actually. It's just that the BAL output is a good step up the ladder. If you want to get the best performance from this amp, you'll want to get balanced cables for your headphones. That's my take anyway.


----------



## portalheadd

MattTCG said:


> Sub par is somewhat of an overstatement IMO. SE performance is quite good actually. It's just that the BAL output is a good step up the ladder. If you want to get the best performance from this amp, you'll want to get balanced cables for your headphones. That's my take anyway.


if you have any experience with A90, how is the SE performance compared to jot2?


----------



## MattTCG

portalheadd said:


> if you have any experience with A90, how is the SE performance compared to jot2?



Sorry, have not heard the a90.


----------



## In1unison

Vercingetirex said:


> Im seeing people say the Single End performance is sub-par for the Jot 2, anyone seem to agree?


Nope.  Once I did level matching much about the same performance, however both SE and BAL output was fed into BAL input.  Headphones used, Arya, LCD-XC and T1 2nd.  I found difference between low and high gain, though.


----------



## OKOptimistic

I want these so bad! But I think I'll just try and find a monoprice 887 for under $240.


----------



## tincanear (Feb 4, 2021)

OKOptimistic said:


> I want these so bad! But I think I'll just try and find a monoprice 887 for under $240.



IMO the newer Schiit discrete amplifiers (Lyr3, Asgard 3, Jot 2) are worth the wait. Because of COVID and supply chain disruptions that it causes, plus large numbers of people working-from-home, the best audio products are in high demand, and therefore will have limited availability and often in back-order.  I have an A3 myself (waited about a month for it in the fall of 2020), and definitely much nicer in terms of detail (without being overly bright or etched), soundstage depth, midrange transparency, than A2 that it recently replaced.

(edited) 
While I don't currently have a Jot 2, many who own(ed) a D90  A90  have bought and kept the Jot 2.


----------



## Midnight12

I've been using this stack for the past couple of days and love it. No problems at all. No complains but one thing to point out is that Jot 2 runs hot at the bottom, it makes BF2 pretty hot after 5 hours + of use. So I got these rubber bump pads to lift it up. So far it kind of fixes the problem. BF2 is still a little bit hot but much better than before.


----------



## schneiderdn1974

MattTCG said:


> Sub par is somewhat of an overstatement IMO. SE performance is quite good actually. It's just that the BAL output is a good step up the ladder. If you want to get the best performance from this amp, you'll want to get balanced cables for your headphones. That's my take anyway.


I agree with MattTCG. The Jot 2 actually sounds really good SE (i.e., if BAL wasn't an option, I'd still consider the Jot 2 a quality headphone amp). That said, the improvement in separation and clarity is noticeable when switching to XLR. Definitely worth purchasing balanced cables for your headphones if you don't already own them.


----------



## schneiderdn1974 (Feb 4, 2021)

Midnight12 said:


> I've been using this stack for the past couple of days and love it. No problems at all. No complains but one thing to point out is that Jot 2 runs hot at the bottom, it makes BF2 pretty hot after 5 hours + of use. So I got these rubber bump pads to lift it up. So far it kind of fixes the problem. BF2 is still a little bit hot but much better than before.


Interesting solution. Where did you purchase the rubber bump pads? I currently have my Valhalla 2 stacked on top of my Jot 2, which is stacked on top of my Bifrost 2. After an hour or so, I can roast hot dogs over the three of them!


----------



## AppleheadMay

schneiderdn1974 said:


> I agree with MattTCG. The Jot 2 actually sounds really good SE (i.e., if BAL wasn't an option, I'd still consider the Jot 2 a quality headphone amp). That said, the improvement in separation and clarity is noticeable when switching to XLR. Definitely worth purchasing balanced cables for your headphones if you don't already own them.



Fully agree with both of you, it’s a great amp when used SE, but like with some other amps balanced takes it up a notch.


----------



## Midnight12 (Feb 4, 2021)

schneiderdn1974 said:


> Interesting solution. Where did you purchase the rubber bump pads? I currently have my Valhalla 2 stacked on top of my Jot 2, which is stacked on top of my Bifrost 2. After an hour or so, I can roast hot dogs over the three of them!


Got it from Amazon, they have it in black or clear. I chose clear since it matches the white and silver theme I have for my desk setup. My BF2 is actually still pretty hot so I think I might use another four bumpers and lift it up even higher.

What I discovered after putting my Jot 2 on my desk instead of on the BF2 is that the Jot 2 warmed up the bottom of my wooden desk. The bottom of my desk was lukewarm. So I might put it side by side again if this stacking solution isn't working.


----------



## schneiderdn1974

Midnight12 said:


> Got it from Amazon, they have it in black or clear. I chose clear since it matches the white and silver theme I have for my desk setup. My BF2 is actually still pretty hot so I think I might use another four bumpers and lift it up even higher.
> 
> What I discovered after putting my Jot 2 on my desk instead of on the BF2 is that the Jot 2 warmed up the bottom of my wooden desk. The bottom of my desk was lukewarm. So I might put it side by side again if this stacking solution isn't working.


Thanks Midnight12. Just as an FYI, after receiving my Valhalla 2 (an amp that runs extremely hot), I wrote to Schiit to make sure it was okay to stack it on top of my Bifrost 2. Tom (from Schiit) responded to me an wrote: "It is perfectly fine to stack Valhalla 2 on top of the Bifrost 2." Since this is the case with the much warmer Valhalla, I assume it's also fine to stack the Jot 2 the same way. That said, I'm sure the clear bump pads help with dissipating the heat.


----------



## Midnight12

schneiderdn1974 said:


> Thanks Midnight12. Just as an FYI, after receiving my Valhalla 2 (an amp that runs extremely hot), I wrote to Schiit to make sure it was okay to stack it on top of my Bifrost 2. Tom (from Schiit) responded to me an wrote: "It is perfectly fine to stack Valhalla 2 on top of the Bifrost 2." Since this is the case with the much warmer Valhalla, I assume it's also fine to stack the Jot 2 the same way. That said, I'm sure the clear bump pads help with dissipating the heat.


I appreciate the info. I actually prefer them stacked together.


----------



## supersonic395

I keep the Jot 2 stacked on the Bifrost 2 as well


----------



## AppleheadMay

I had my Jot 1 and have my Jot 2 sandwiched between a Bifrost and a Lyr.
Both Jots get/got warm but not hot.
I did have a Jot 1 at first that I returned because it came hot enough to fry an egg on. Not kidding, you couldn't touch it, you could just touch the volume knob and that was already too hot.


----------



## portalheadd

I'm planning to get JOT2. my current dac is Mimby. but i'm thinking about getting a balanced dac. so between Soncoz la-qxd1 and Modius, which should I get. I mean Modius makes a perfect stack with JOT2 but people are praising this soncoz's sonic performance so much. I don't care about extra features of Soncoz but I wouldn't mind to sacrifice the form factor and stackability of Modius in favor of better sound of Soncoz (IF that's the case). So any advice? Do either of Modius or soncoz sound better than Mimby to begin with? I love R2R sound presentation but my budget is tight so Bifrost2 is out of budget. thanks in advance


----------



## tincanear

If you prefer R2R DACs then the Modi Multibit is the one to get.  I have compared using S/PDIF coax input, Bifrost (gen 1) multibit to Modi3+, and prefer the Bifrost.  AFAIK Bifrost OG and Modi Multibit use same digital receiver chip, digital filter, ADC chip and analog output stage.  differences vs Bifrost are in the linear psu, plus modularity (separate USB and analog modules)


----------



## Odin412

tincanear said:


> If you prefer R2R DACs then the Modi Multibit is the one to get.  I have compared using S/PDIF coax input, Bifrost (gen 1) multibit to Modi3+, and prefer the Bifrost.  AFAIK Bifrost OG and Modi Multibit use same digital receiver chip, digital filter, ADC chip and analog output stage.  differences vs Bifrost are in the linear psu, plus modularity (separate USB and analog modules)



I second that. The Modi Multibit is a great little DAC! I use the Modi Multibit in my speaker system and the original Bifrost Multibit in my headphone system.


----------



## JT0513

schneiderdn1974 said:


> I agree with MattTCG. The Jot 2 actually sounds really good SE (i.e., if BAL wasn't an option, I'd still consider the Jot 2 a quality headphone amp). That said, the improvement in separation and clarity is noticeable when switching to XLR. Definitely worth purchasing balanced cables for your headphones if you don't already own them.


+1 for me as well. I was running my Hifiman Aryas via their stock cable through the Jot 2 SE output. When my BAL aftermarket cable arrived, there was definitely an improvement in separation and clarity when running the Jot 2 via XLR, not huge, but noticeable. Also, I figure you have to attribute some of the sonic differences from the aftermarket cable as well - a little bit of both.

In terms of my Jot 2 and Bifrost 2 stack getting warm, they get warm, but not hot to the point where I'm worried. I leave them on at all times as well.


----------



## Lolito

portalheadd said:


> I'm planning to get JOT2. my current dac is Mimby. but i'm thinking about getting a balanced dac. so between Soncoz la-qxd1 and Modius, which should I get. I mean Modius makes a perfect stack with JOT2 but people are praising this soncoz's sonic performance so much. I don't care about extra features of Soncoz but I wouldn't mind to sacrifice the form factor and stackability of Modius in favor of better sound of Soncoz (IF that's the case). So any advice? Do either of Modius or soncoz sound better than Mimby to begin with? I love R2R sound presentation but my budget is tight so Bifrost2 is out of budget. thanks in advance



well, Soncoz is a great dac type, but the ESS chip doesnt sound as good for the people who actually ordered it and tested it. Measures great, sounds great, but, tired ears faster, then AKM, much faster than mimby. Topping e30 not balanced but sounds so much better, has a remote, a display, cheaper... no decent priced balanced dac out there really.
modius maybe be a great dac, it has no dsd, no remote, is delta sigma, but can be great dac if you dont need remote or display or DSD. 

I think mimby via RCA is a very very good DAC, probably easy on the ear than all delta sigma... I didn't use it myself though, but get a better dac, dont get a dac just as good or a worse sounding dac with XLR connections, buy a better dac or dont buy any. Bifrost2 definitely better, ARES 2 even better.


----------



## blackdragon87

Midnight12 said:


> I've been using this stack for the past couple of days and love it. No problems at all. No complains but one thing to point out is that Jot 2 runs hot at the bottom, it makes BF2 pretty hot after 5 hours + of use. So I got these rubber bump pads to lift it up. So far it kind of fixes the problem. BF2 is still a little bit hot but much better than before.



nice. i like the supreme sticker as well


----------



## Luckyleo

Midnight12 said:


> I've been using this stack for the past couple of days and love it. No problems at all. No complains but one thing to point out is that Jot 2 runs hot at the bottom, it makes BF2 pretty hot after 5 hours + of use. So I got these rubber bump pads to lift it up. So far it kind of fixes the problem. BF2 is still a little bit hot but much better than before.


where did you obtain the rubber bump pads if you don't mind saying.  Thanks!


----------



## In1unison

Luckyleo said:


> where did you obtain the rubber bump pads if you don't mind saying.  Thanks!


Try these
https://www.amazon.com/Isolation-Vi...r=B53XQ6KBT1TKAD44DYYG&qid=1612654238&sr=8-17


----------



## Luckyleo

In1unison said:


> Try these
> https://www.amazon.com/Isolation-Vi...r=B53XQ6KBT1TKAD44DYYG&qid=1612654238&sr=8-17


Thanks!


----------



## Lolito

Luckyleo said:


> I'll meet at the Surgaree in Newhall Cali, we'll buy our Schiit together buddy!


Awesome, how is the current stock going on? delivery times still long? I´m certainly not in a hurry. Just hope they are all good in great health, no rush, no stress, we can all wait, first things first. Covid hard for everyone, gotta always be patient all the time. I bet is sunny over there. Wonder also if anyone run these as pre amp with external speakers and could comment. balanced and rca.


----------



## tincanear (Feb 8, 2021)

FYI on the main thread, Jason posted this evening about being able to fulfill some (EU???) distributor orders this month for products including Jotunheim 2 and Bifrost 2.

(added)
Schiit Happened: The Story of the World's Most Improbable Start-Up | Page 4756 | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org (head-fi.org)


----------



## Lolito

which is the main thread?


----------



## dwakefield

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...f-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up.701900/


----------



## maskrider

The JOT2 has been cool comparing to my good old JOT1, but even with my JOT1, it is not something that I would worry about, comparing to those pure class A and big tube amps that I had decades ago.

I have always had my JOT1 stacked on top of the BF2 since I have them, was thinking my JOT1 might be a little bit warm, it is still far from an issue.

Now, even with my powered off JOT1 (I am giving it to my father later this month) on top of the JOT2, and JOT2 on top of the BF2. Never feel really hot with my JOT2, it is indeed even cooler comparing to my good old JOT1 operating alone.


----------



## jnak00

Stacking my Jot2 on BF2 makes them both pretty hot.  Not "burn-your-hand" hot but pretty toasty.  Running them side by side brings the temps down a lot, to where they're just warm.


----------



## In1unison

jnak00 said:


> Stacking my Jot2 on BF2 makes them both pretty hot.  Not "burn-your-hand" hot but pretty toasty.  Running them side by side brings the temps down a lot, to where they're just warm.


Ventilate and isolate 
https://www.amazon.com/Isolation-Vi...AD44DYYG&qid=1612654238&sr=8-17&tag=headfi-20


----------



## yoyodunno

So I just upgraded from Modi 3+ to Mimby to use with the Jot2 and holy crap was it worth it(honeymoon stage of course, but I'm happy). I know the multibit is supposed to stay on for like a day before it plays its fullest but just after 5 minutes with it the treble detail is way better and smoother, dynamics are easier to feel etc than on Modi 3+. It's interesting because I think with the Modi 3+/Jot2 may not be a great pairing, treble was borderline harsh for me on my GL2000, but I didn't have that issue with Modi 3+/Magni 3+.


----------



## Shroune

Has anyone compared Jot 2 to A3?


----------



## Delta9K

Shroune said:


> Has anyone compared Jot 2 to A3?


I have both A3 & Jot 2 - if we are just talking about Single-Ended since the A3 does not have a balanced i/o, IME the Jot 2 has a slight edge in performance all around with timbre, details and staging. If you already have an A3 and are not looking to add balanced capabilities to your chain there is no real super compelling reason to upgrade. The A3 is a stellar performer @ only $200 USD retail even better on the second owner market @ $150 USD.

I would imagine that @WaveTheory would be be able to give you better insight. He did a rather complete review of the Jotunheim 2 and compared it to several different amplifiers including the A3.


----------



## WaveTheory

Shroune said:


> Has anyone compared Jot 2 to A3?



Indeed! As @Delta9K just alluded to, I did a review of Jot 2 here: https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/schiit-jotunheim-2/19191/28

I'm happy to answer any more questions you might have.


----------



## JoeKickass

WaveTheory said:


> Indeed! As @Delta9K just alluded to, I did a review of Jot 2 here: https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/schiit-jotunheim-2/19191/28
> 
> I'm happy to answer any more questions you might have.


You liked the single ended output better? I am fairly surprised


----------



## WaveTheory

JoeKickass said:


> You liked the single ended output better? I am fairly surprised


Not necessarily. Depends on the headphone. The point I was making is that the two headphone outputs are roughly equal in technical proficiency and have slightly different signatures. Each output on its own performs at roughly a $300 level IMO and so you essentially get 2 $300 amps in 1 $400 package.


----------



## DAPpower (Feb 10, 2021)

I must be doing something wrong with my setup here, for some reason my Jotunheim 2 is clipping the audio to my HD 650s.

Tracks played through MusicBee are cd quality all the day to 24bit and DSD, some tracks have micro static distortion and some are very distorted/clipped where it is clearly distorted on the right driver of my HD 650s on piano notes that are louder or high pitched.
On MusicBee program, I have no EQ settings, source volume set to 50.

Anyone know why this is? Everything is smooth and fine when i'm running my HD650s balanced into my Fiio M15 DAP but when i'm running the AMP with it's built in AK DAC through USB from my laptop, there is always some sort of distortion/clipping.

This is frustrating when I cannot pin point the issue.


----------



## Smoothstereo

Just got my Jot2, when I plug in the 4pin xlr headphone cable into the amp, I don't get that satisfying click to validate that its fully inserted like I hear on other amps. Is anyone having the same experience?


----------



## In1unison

Smoothstereo said:


> Just got my Jot2, when I plug in the 4pin xlr headphone cable into the amp, I don't get that satisfying click to validate that its fully inserted like I hear on other amps. Is anyone having the same experience?


Yes, the same


----------



## Smoothstereo

In1unison said:


> Yes, the same


Ok thanks, so its not just my unit. Maybe they are all like this perhaps?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

In1unison said:


> Yes, the same


Same. It's my first experience with 4 pin xlr, and the insertion is kinda....mushy. It's definitely the one thing on the unit other than bright friggin leds that I wish was different.


----------



## tincanear

DAPpower said:


> I must be doing something wrong with my setup here, for some reason my Jotunheim 2 is clipping the audio to my HD 650s.
> 
> Tracks played through MusicBee are cd quality all the day to 24bit and DSD, some tracks have micro static distortion and some are very distorted/clipped where it is clearly distorted on the right driver of my HD 650s on piano notes that are louder or high pitched.
> On MusicBee program, I have no EQ settings, source volume set to 50.
> ...



There might be a problem with your Jot 2 or its internal DAC module.  you can test this by using an external line level source into the analog RCA or XLR inputs and see if the clipping / distortion is still present.


----------



## DAPpower

tincanear said:


> There might be a problem with your Jot 2 or its internal DAC module.  you can test this by using an external line level source into the analog RCA or XLR inputs and see if the clipping / distortion is still present.



I fear this may be the amp itself because using the Fiio M15 as a source via 4.4mm to dual XLR to the amp has similar distortion.
I'm plugging the AMP into the wall directly, same clipping/distortion happens on both High Gain and Low Gain. No one else seems to be having the same issue with their Jotunheim 2. I hope mine didn't get bounced around too much during shipping.

I will check it out tonight though.


----------



## Smoothstereo

DAPpower said:


> I fear this may be the amp itself because using the Fiio M15 as a source via 4.4mm to dual XLR to the amp has similar distortion.
> I'm plugging the AMP into the wall directly, same clipping/distortion happens on both High Gain and Low Gain. No one else seems to be having the same issue with their Jotunheim 2. I hope mine didn't get bounced around too much during shipping.
> 
> I will check it out tonight though.


If you can, plug in another source to rule out the FIIO player, maybe FIIO set too high output and signal is too hot for Jot2, or something else. You have a spare cd player or another dac to try out?


----------



## DAPpower

Smoothstereo said:


> If you can, plug in another source to rule out the FIIO player, maybe FIIO set too high output and signal is too hot for Jot2, or something else. You have a spare cd player or another dac to try out?



I can try a blue ray cd player that I have, how would I hook that up with the Jot 2? Through usb?


----------



## Smoothstereo

Ok I wasn't sure whether you are having issues when using the usb input with dac card in the Jot2 or with analog inputs. So the issue only happens when choosing usb input on dac card?


----------



## DAPpower

Smoothstereo said:


> Ok I wasn't sure whether you are having issues when using the usb input with dac card in the Jot2 or with analog inputs. So the issue only happens when choosing usb input on dac card?



No apparently it happens with the AMP in general when I'm using the built in DAC on the amp through USB and when I'm using the Fiio M15 as DAC source connected directly to the amp balanced (not the DAC module).


----------



## jnak00

I would contact Schiit.  I had a Magni 3+ that did something similar and they replaced it.


----------



## Smoothstereo

Ok, so either the Jot2 is defective or the Fiio not compatible with the Jot2. To rule out the Fiio, at least try connecting a cd player analog out to Jot2 input and see if it clips, if it does I think its safe to say Jot2 is defective.


----------



## elira

DAPpower said:


> No apparently it happens with the AMP in general when I'm using the built in DAC on the amp through USB and when I'm using the Fiio M15 as DAC source connected directly to the amp balanced (not the DAC module).


It sounds like an issue with the amp, contact Schiit.


----------



## DAPpower

I think I mentioned it before but I'm having the same issue sourcing through my laptop via USB too, 

I will contact Schiit and hear what they say, thanks!


----------



## In1unison

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Same. It's my first experience with 4 pin xlr, and the insertion is kinda....mushy. It's definitely the one thing on the unit other than bright friggin leds that I wish was different.


Yes, I agree. For some reason they do not fit their products with the XLR locking type F connection (3 pin or 4 pin).


----------



## yoyodunno

Has anyone tried a tube preamp into the input of Jot2? I'm going to try this with some GE tubes for fun https://www.amazon.com/Nobsound-Vac...ol/dp/B01NBM5CTN/ref=sr_1_8?tag=hififorums-20


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

yoyodunno said:


> Has anyone tried a tube preamp into the input of Jot2? I'm going to try this with some GE tubes for fun https://www.amazon.com/Nobsound-Vac...ol/dp/B01NBM5CTN/ref=sr_1_8?tag=hififorums-20


I wanna try this with a Vali 2+ at some point.


----------



## TheAuthor

yoyodunno said:


> Has anyone tried a tube preamp into the input of Jot2? I'm going to try this with some GE tubes for fun https://www.amazon.com/Nobsound-Vac...ol/dp/B01NBM5CTN/ref=sr_1_8?tag=hififorums-20


I'm also very curious about this, not only to add tubes but also because if I were to get one of Schiit's preamps, I'd have remote volume control.


----------



## DAPpower (Feb 11, 2021)

Reguarding my issue with the Jot 2, there doesn't seem to be any clipping or distortion at lower volumes on High Gain.

Increasing the volume knob on the Jot 2, most tracks will have heavy distortion/clipping when the bass is loud or when piano keys in tracks are struct too hard/loud.

Here is a flac file of a track for you to test yourself, the first several notes in the opening distort heavily for me.
Here are 3 copies of the same track, once they're downloaded, it will be deleted from file.io servers.

If everyone hears the same distortion then the problem is the recording of the track itself, if not then its an issue with my AMP.

https://file.io/jEmhQZ5D7Plh

https://file.io/XqHyvyRli5Vw

https://file.io/Tgk6ErSo6zYd


----------



## Overlord041

How does it compare to Magnius?


----------



## shortyg83

So if I can get a Jot 1 for 200 vs the Jot 2 for 400 which is the better way to go? How much better is the Jot 2? Or should I go Magnius?
It will be fed from Modius.


----------



## emilsal

shortyg83 said:


> So if I can get a Jot 1 for 200 vs the Jot 2 for 400 which is the better way to go? How much better is the Jot 2? Or should I go Magnius?
> It will be fed from Modius.


That’s a killer deal on the Jot 1. It depends on your budget. Most of us here upgraded/sidegraded to the Jot 2 and are happy with it.


----------



## Lolito

JDS LABS Atom is 100$ and it's so much better soundwise than any Jot 1, same with asgard 2 or magnius, both are better than jot1. 
Jot 1 I would not buy any at any price.


----------



## shortyg83

Lolito said:


> JDS LABS Atom is 100$ and it's so much better soundwise than any Jot 1, same with asgard 2 or magnius, both are better than jot1.
> Jot 1 I would not buy any at any price.


I currently have and Asgard 2 and Lyr 2 I will probably keep for single ended headphones. So should I just go with a Magnius for balanced only?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'd sell those to afford a Jot 2.


----------



## Lolito

shortyg83 said:


> I currently have and Asgard 2 and Lyr 2 I will probably keep for single ended headphones. So should I just go with a Magnius for balanced only?



I have no clue what you should buy friend, I do not know you or your needs. You should better advise yourself. But jot1 is not very good. Buy good crap, do not buy bad crap.
Buy jot2 or magnius, or a 1800$ Mini GSX, or a violectric.


----------



## Vercingetirex

shortyg83 said:


> So should I just go with a Magnius for balanced only



Yes. It measures extremely well.  You might want to check the magnius thread though for how it actually translates to sounding.


----------



## JrummerJ

shortyg83 said:


> I currently have and Asgard 2 and Lyr 2 I will probably keep for single ended headphones. So should I just go with a Magnius for balanced only?



I have Jot 2, and recently picked up the Asgard 2 on closeout so I could try out a Class A amp.  I am using LCD-X headphones, and I have to say there are a lot of songs that I prefer the sound signature of the Asgard 2 with the LCD-X.  That said, soundstage is better on the Jot 2, but Asgard 2 is just easier to listen with its slightly mellower highs.  So, my suggestion, would be to consider the synergy between your headphones and amps.


----------



## Odin412

JrummerJ said:


> I have Jot 2, and recently picked up the Asgard 2 on closeout so I could try out a Class A amp.  I am using LCD-X headphones, and I have to say there are a lot of songs that I prefer the sound signature of the Asgard 2 with the LCD-X.  That said, soundstage is better on the Jot 2, but Asgard 2 is just easier to listen with its slightly mellower highs.  So, my suggestion, would be to consider the synergy between your headphones and amps.



Agreed - synergy between the amp and headphone is critical IMHO. I have an Asgard 3 and it pairs beautifully with the Dan Clark Audio Aeon Closed, for example.


----------



## shortyg83

Have several headphones I plan on using.

My headphones are
Audeze LCD 2( SE & Balanced)
Audeze EL 8 (Single Ended)
Beyerdynamic DT 880 pro (Single Ended)
Beyerdynamic DT 1990 pro (Single Ended)
Focal Elear (SE & Balanced)
Speakers
Mackie MR6 (Balanced)


----------



## runssical

supersonic395 said:


> Jot 2 dispatched! 😁
> 
> I will be feeding it with a Bifrost 2 but wanted to check if it's better to feed it via RCA or XLR from the Bifrost 2?
> 
> ...



You never did update us on your impressions. How does Jot2 SE compare to Asgard3 SE?


----------



## Lolito

WaveTheory said:


> Indeed! As @Delta9K just alluded to, I did a review of Jot 2 here: https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/schiit-jotunheim-2/19191/28
> 
> I'm happy to answer any more questions you might have.


great review, question, can you recommend any 500-600$ amp that sounds like 600$?

or 700$, or 800$, or 900$... thanks.

the 300$ amp sounds very reasonable, but I already own an amp that sounds like 200$, I should get me somehting better. What would you recommend?? thanks!


----------



## shortyg83

Lolito said:


> great review, question, can you recommend any 500-600$ amp that sounds like 600$?
> 
> or 700$, or 800$, or 900$... thanks.
> 
> the 300$ amp sounds very reasonable, but I already own an amp that sounds like 200$, I should get me somehting better. What would you recommend?? thanks!


God at first I thought you were being a little harsh. Then I read the review. God the reference to amp cost and how much it sounded like was too much.


----------



## In1unison

shortyg83 said:


> God at first I thought you were being a little harsh. Then I read the review. God the reference to amp cost and how much it sounded like was too much.


This is a new thing now.  Associating sound quality to $ value ...in a single amplifier


----------



## supersonic395

runssical said:


> You never did update us on your impressions. How does Jot2 SE compare to Asgard3 SE?



Jot 2 sounds better - A3 is still excellent, especially for its price, but it sounds a little too smooth/soft compared to the Jot 2. 

I will be testing the balanced out of the Jot 2 soon, hopefully next week and I understand that it's the balanced output where it really shines


----------



## runssical

supersonic395 said:


> Jot 2 sounds better - A3 is still excellent, especially for its price, but it sounds a little too smooth/soft compared to the Jot 2.
> 
> I will be testing the balanced out of the Jot 2 soon, hopefully next week and I understand that it's the balanced output where it really shines



Thanks for the report! Sounds like a win-winmore situation.


----------



## Lolito

In1unison said:


> This is a new thing now.  Associating sound quality to $ value ...in a single amplifier



Exactly. If you look at the huge amount of 100% pure BS left and right, on the one hand, and then that guy saying exactly that, which, let me tell you, I found very practical and realistic, which I can appreciate, instead of so much BS. Because, let me tell you, measurements are not all, but some items, you read/watch 20 reviews, and opinions could not be more different about certain item... you need to use 20 reviews to get an abstract one decent review. Been in the rabbit hole in few other hobbies mate, not gonna be me feeding that system, otherwise I will not be able to sit down... LOL.


----------



## Lolito

By the way, now that we are talking money, and only money. How much would cost a proper real full class A amp/pre-amp, with both single ended and balance outputs for both headphones and pre-amped out... ??? 1000$? 2000$? and it can have a remote, even better.


----------



## cgb3 (Feb 11, 2021)

.


----------



## WaveTheory

Lolito said:


> great review, question, can you recommend any 500-600$ amp that sounds like 600$?
> 
> or 700$, or 800$, or 900$... thanks.
> 
> the 300$ amp sounds very reasonable, but I already own an amp that sounds like 200$, I should get me somehting better. What would you recommend?? thanks!



Thanks. 

To more generally explain what I was attempting to communicate with my 2 $300 amps in one box comment was try to illustrate about where I thought Jot 2's raw performance fell relative to Asgard 3 at $200 and MLP/G111 at $500-600. IMO Jot 2 is better than A3 but the gap is smaller between A3 and J2 than the gap between J2 and MLP/G111. In general it's really hard to say "sounds like $$$" but I tried it here to provide some sort of scale. 

To answer your question, the G111 I mentioned in review to my ear sounds appropriately priced at $549. From there I think your price gaps are too small to hear meaningful sonic differences. Loosely there are price tiers. The boundaries of tiers aren't fixed or rigid but performance tiers often go something close to this:

<$200, 200-399, 400-749, 750-1199...

It's a, lot easier to compare individual pieces within price tiers than across price tiers. This is another way of saying I would expect a $600 amp and a $700 amp to be very close in technical performance. 

I hope this makes some amount of sense.


----------



## In1unison

Lolito said:


> By the way, now that we are talking money, and only money. How much would cost a proper real full class A amp/pre-amp, with both single ended and balance outputs for both headphones and pre-amped out... ??? 1000$? 2000$? and it can have a remote, even better.


SE or BAL, class A or class AB, push-pull or SET, OTL or TC, THX or NFCA, $1000 or $2000. None of this make no difference if doesn't sound good to your ears. Go for something that matches your tastes and your pocket. However, if you by my cable sprinkled with fairy dust for $600, I promise audio nirvana.


----------



## Lolito (Feb 11, 2021)

WaveTheory said:


> Thanks.
> 
> To more generally explain what I was attempting to communicate with my 2 $300 amps in one box comment was try to illustrate about where I thought Jot 2's raw performance fell relative to Asgard 3 at $200 and MLP/G111 at $500-600. IMO Jot 2 is better than A3 but the gap is smaller between A3 and J2 than the gap between J2 and MLP/G111. In general it's really hard to say "sounds like $$$" but I tried it here to provide some sort of scale.
> 
> ...



- I think it makes a ton of sense. it put numbers to something. only problem is that those other amps you suggest, do not have preamp for external speakers, which is a feature that I really need. Magnius for example also have them, a90 has them too...

- I know sound is much more than a number, or a price, of course, of course, of course, but I can not test these things in covid, or even without, it's all a gamble, gotta put a number because some people said it sounded like tears of jesus christ himself... like unicorn pee... 300$ sound seems more down to earth description. and the description of the differences in signature from xlr to se, very good too.

- i miss the pre amp info, if it sounds different xlr from rca, and same with inputs. lot of people with rca dacs out there. multibit dac is a little plus, hope they improve those though. that card should have more space. bigger, like a second floor dekker.


----------



## Lolito (Feb 11, 2021)

In1unison said:


> SE or BAL, class A or class AB, push-pull or SET, OTL or TC, THX or NFCA, $1000 or $2000. None of this make no difference if doesn't sound good to your ears. Go for something that matches your tastes and your pocket. However, if you by my cable sprinkled with fairy dust for $600, I promise audio nirvana.


I feel you my brother, god bless your kind words. But who is gonna pay for all that ice-cream my man? it is 36 flavours in the ice cream shop, without counting the combinations. If you pay me two rounds of each combo, boy, I promise you to test them all of them. gonna be having free ice cream for the next 3 years. LCD 4, 3, X, XC, 800S... diana!!! oh my god!!!!! free headphones...

Can't test so much, poor people. Dont want to either, 1000$ headphones it's already crazy enough, I think. Same with a 400$ volume adjuster when you think about it.


----------



## In1unison (Feb 11, 2021)

Lolito said:


> I feel you my brother, god bless your kind worse. But whose gonna pay for all that ice-cream my man? it is 36 flavours in the ice cream shop, without counting the combinations. If you pay me two rounds of each combo, boy, I promise you to test them all of them. gonna be having free ice cream for the next 3 years. LCD 4, 3, X, XC, 800S... diana!!! oh my god!!!!! free headphones...
> 
> Can't test so much poor people. Dont want to either 1000$ headphones it's already crazy enough, I think. Same with a 400$ volume adjuster when you think about it.


Topping L30 + HD 560S and leave audio nervosa to others


----------



## Lolito

In1unison said:


> Topping L30 + HD 560S and leave audio nervosa to others



oh my fricking good lord!!! 

what an utterly ugly combo. The topping L30 with that red anodized ring around the volume knob, and then the cheaper than cheap sennheissers... no no no. 

I think jot2 if it works and there is decent stock eventually and preamp are tested and measured and that crap, then a warm/dark planar, lcd-X, lcd-2f. lcd 2c... with an r2r dac eventually... that is a decent setup, 1k-2K total.

L30... lol AUDIO NERVOSA AMp though, that is a proper company name... AUDIO NERVOSA COKE AMP.


----------



## In1unison

Lolito said:


> oh my fricking good lord!!!
> 
> what an utterly ugly combo. The topping L30 with that red anodized ring around the volume knob, and then the cheaper than cheap sennheissers... no no no.
> 
> ...


You can always, silver plate Sennheisers to match your $1k silver cables and get L30 in neon green. Problem solved!


----------



## saunaboi17

Looking for advice. I'm currently using a Bifrost 2 into the ifi iCan Pro, but I'm considering downgrading to the Jot 2 and completing the schiit stack.

I originally got the ifi iCan Pro because I figured since I spent $700 on a DAC, I should be spending more on the amp. However I was pretty underwhelmed by going up to $2000 amp territory and dont think I'd miss much downgrading to the Jot 2 besides the XBass feature that I often use.

It was recommended to invest headphones > amp > dac, but the Bifrost 2 and Jot 2 seem like the perfect stack despite the dac > amp in terms of $. So is this recommendation bull schiit? And ya think I should downgrade amps and put that $ into headphones? The Jot 2 seems like too good of a deal.


----------



## MattTCG

saunaboi17 said:


> Looking for advice. I'm currently using a Bifrost 2 into the ifi iCan Pro, but I'm considering downgrading to the Jot 2 and completing the schiit stack.
> 
> I originally got the ifi iCan Pro because I figured since I spent $700 on a DAC, I should be spending more on the amp. However I was pretty underwhelmed by going up to $2000 amp territory and dont think I'd miss much downgrading to the Jot 2 besides the XBass feature that I often use.
> 
> It was recommended to invest headphones > amp > dac, but the Bifrost 2 and Jot 2 seem like the perfect stack despite the dac > amp in terms of $. So is this recommendation bull schiit? And ya think I should downgrade amps and put that $ into headphones? The Jot 2 seems like too good of a deal.



What headphones do you own?


----------



## saunaboi17

MattTCG said:


> What headphones do you own?


Just the ZMF Aeolus, but Im adding either the HD800s or Arya soon. Kinda why I'm rethinking my audio chain atm.


----------



## MattTCG

saunaboi17 said:


> Just the ZMF Aeolus, but Im adding either the HD800s or Arya soon. Kinda why I'm rethinking my audio chain atm.



The hd800 can be outstanding IF you're willing to spend big money on a big boy tube amp (Eddie Current/DNA territory). The hd800 is also greatly improved with EQ from such as Sonarworks EQ reference plugin. I would not expect you to be happy with the hd800 on a solid state amp.


----------



## saunaboi17

MattTCG said:


> The hd800 can be outstanding IF you're willing to spend big money on a big boy tube amp (Eddie Current/DNA territory). The hd800 is also greatly improved with EQ from such as Sonarworks EQ reference plugin. I would not expect you to be happy with the hd800 on a solid state amp.


I also built a bottlehead crack awhile back. I know its not a big boy but I've heard good things about it and the HD800s. I'll look into sonarworks since I think that could replace my XBass addiction. At this point, I think my ideal chain would be sonarworks - bifrost 2 - BHC/ Jot 2 - Aeolus/ Arya, but I've got a lot of demoing to do before I can say that with confidence. Really appreciate the advice from more seasoned headfiers though so thank you!


----------



## MattTCG

saunaboi17 said:


> I also built a bottlehead crack awhile back. I know its not a big boy but I've heard good things about it and the HD800s. I'll look into sonarworks since I think that could replace my XBass addiction. At this point, I think my ideal chain would be sonarworks - bifrost 2 - BHC/ Jot 2 - Aeolus/ Arya, but I've got a lot of demoing to do before I can say that with confidence. Really appreciate the advice from more seasoned headfiers though so thank you!



Now you might be happy and find some goodness with hd800/crack. Good tubes and speedball will play a role for sure. Hd800 OG is hard to come by these days but is the better headphone from the newer "S" version IMHO. hd800 OG and Crack will not let you down.


----------



## schneiderdn1974 (Feb 12, 2021)

saunaboi17 said:


> I also built a bottlehead crack awhile back. I know its not a big boy but I've heard good things about it and the HD800s. I'll look into sonarworks since I think that could replace my XBass addiction. At this point, I think my ideal chain would be sonarworks - bifrost 2 - BHC/ Jot 2 - Aeolus/ Arya, but I've got a lot of demoing to do before I can say that with confidence. Really appreciate the advice from more seasoned headfiers though so thank you!


Similar to your thoughts about owning both the BHC and Jot 2, I currently have a Bifrost 2 connected to both a Jot 2 (XLR) and Valhalla 2 (RCA) and switch between HD800S + Valhalla 2 (for live acoustic recordings, jazz, classical, etc.) and Focal Clear + Jot 2 (for more bass heavy pop, R&B, electronic, etc.). As others have mentioned, the HD800S are a much better match with a tube amp (I'm running my Valhalla 2 with RCA Clear Tops) and I'm assuming would sound great with your BHC. With the Jot 2, the HD800S are extremely clear/detailed, but very lean/bland. That said, the Jot 2 pairs really well with the Focal Clears (55 ohm), so it can be a really nice amp when matched with appropriate cans. I can't comment on how either set of cans sound on higher-end amps (tube or solid state).


----------



## tincanear (Feb 12, 2021)

saunaboi17 said:


> Looking for advice. I'm currently using a Bifrost 2 into the ifi iCan Pro, but I'm considering downgrading to the Jot 2 and completing the schiit stack.
> 
> I originally got the ifi iCan Pro because I figured since I spent $700 on a DAC, I should be spending more on the amp. However I was pretty underwhelmed by going up to $2000 amp territory and dont think I'd miss much downgrading to the Jot 2 besides the XBass feature that I often use.
> 
> It was recommended to invest headphones > amp > dac, but the Bifrost 2 and Jot 2 seem like the perfect stack despite the dac > amp in terms of $. So is this recommendation bull schiit? And ya think I should downgrade amps and put that $ into headphones? The Jot 2 seems like too good of a deal.



generally, the lower-impedance planars (e.g. Arya, Mr Speakers/ DCA cans) work better with solid state or tube hybrid amps.  Jason has recommended selecting the headphones first, then finding an amp that pairs well, instead of the other way around.

IMO budget-wise: HP >> Amp > D/S DAC,     or HP >> Multibit DAC > Amp.


----------



## AppleheadMay

saunaboi17 said:


> Just the ZMF Aeolus, but Im adding either the HD800s or Arya soon. Kinda why I'm rethinking my audio chain atm.





MattTCG said:


> The hd800 can be outstanding IF you're willing to spend big money on a big boy tube amp (Eddie Current/DNA territory). The hd800 is also greatly improved with EQ from such as Sonarworks EQ reference plugin. I would not expect you to be happy with the hd800 on a solid state amp.



HD800S is great on: Lux P-1 to P-750u, LuxSQ-N10 to 150, Schiit Jot1/2, Lyr3, Zana Deux, any of the Senn HD amps (paired exceptionally well, probably very good matching from Senn). Just to name a few I had and were great with the HD800(S).


----------



## In1unison

schneiderdn1974 said:


> Similar to your thoughts about owning both the BHC and Jot 2, I currently have a Bifrost 2 connected to both a Jot 2 (XLR) and Valhalla 2 (RCA) and switch between HD800S + Valhalla 2 (for live acoustic recordings, jazz, classical, etc.) and Focal Clear + Jot 2 (for more bass heavy pop, R&B, electronic, etc.). As others have mentioned, the HD800S are a much better match with a tube amp (I'm running my Valhalla 2 with RCA Clear Tops) and I'm assuming would sound great with your BHC. With the Jot 2, the HD800S are extremely clear/detailed, but very lean/bland. That said, the Jot 2 pairs really well with the Focal Clears (55 ohm), so it can be a really nice amp when matched with appropriate cans. I can't comment on how either set of cans sound on higher-end amps (tube or solid state).


I can relate to this comment regarding Valhalla 2 and HD800S or any other high impedance headphones. Goodness me, even LCD-2 sounds best on it, vs. all other amps I heard. Seriously, what Schiit charges for their amps is outrageously low considering relative sound quality you get.


----------



## SolaVirtus

I'm currently running a Bifrost 2-Jot2 into Ananda and DCA Aeon RT, and it's quite satisfying. The highest praise I can give this setup after about 2 weeks of frequent use is that  the Schiit stack has eliminated my desire to EQ the Ananda at all. Previously with a mimby/789 I was bumping the low end by at least a few dB. No need now - it just sounds more full, rounded, satisfying, with all the details.

 I can imagine it would be a good pairing with Arya, too. Don't tempt me!


----------



## In1unison

SolaVirtus said:


> I'm currently running a Bifrost 2-Jot2 into Ananda and DCA Aeon RT, and it's quite satisfying. The highest praise I can give this setup after about 2 weeks of frequent use is that  the Schiit stack has eliminated my desire to EQ the Ananda at all. Previously with a mimby/789 I was bumping the low end by at least a few dB. No need now - it just sounds more full, rounded, satisfying, with all the details.
> 
> I can imagine it would be a good pairing with Arya, too. Don't tempt me!


Arya sounds magic on Jot2. You should try it.


----------



## crowley

Has anyone tried these with a Gold Planar GL2000? I'm on the fence between this and the Topping a90


----------



## In1unison

crowley said:


> Has anyone tried these with a Gold Planar GL2000? I'm on the fence between this and the Topping a90


From what I read about GL2000, and my experience with both A90 and Jot2, you'll be better off with the later. But your tastes might wary, so best, if you can, listen to both with your own ears and keep one you like best.


----------



## DAPpower

So on my unit that it presumably defective and will be returned, I notice that upon turning on (switch) the Jotunheim 2, it takes 10-15 seconds to actually start up, I would then hear 2-3 loud clicks coming from within the AMP meaning that it can finally start outputting power to headphones. If I play music from my laptop before the clicks, there would be no audio.

Does anyone else's Jotunheim 2 behave like this?


----------



## supersonic395

DAPpower said:


> So on my unit that it presumably defective and will be returned, I notice that upon turning on (switch) the Jotunheim 2, it takes 10-15 seconds to actually start up, I would then hear 2-3 loud clicks coming from within the AMP meaning that it can finally start outputting power to headphones. If I play music from my laptop before the clicks, there would be no audio.
> 
> Does anyone else's Jotunheim 2 behave like this?



This is listed under 1.c on the instruction manual; it's for the relay protection to engage the output so it's normal


----------



## In1unison (Feb 13, 2021)

DAPpower said:


> So on my unit that it presumably defective and will be returned, I notice that upon turning on (switch) the Jotunheim 2, it takes 10-15 seconds to actually start up, I would then hear 2-3 loud clicks coming from within the AMP meaning that it can finally start outputting power to headphones. If I play music from my laptop before the clicks, there would be no audio.
> 
> Does anyone else's Jotunheim 2 behave like this?


Yes, that is protection circuit being engaged. From the manual:

c.  Turn on the amp, select the correct input, wait 15-20  seconds  for the relay  protection to engage the output, and enjoy.


----------



## JrummerJ

DAPpower said:


> So on my unit that it presumably defective and will be returned, I notice that upon turning on (switch) the Jotunheim 2, it takes 10-15 seconds to actually start up, I would then hear 2-3 loud clicks coming from within the AMP meaning that it can finally start outputting power to headphones. If I play music from my laptop before the clicks, there would be no audio.
> 
> Does anyone else's Jotunheim 2 behave like this?



I guess I missed that the first time I turned mine on, and it hasn't been turned off since.  I leave my Bifrost 2 and Jot 2 on all the time.


----------



## Soundmancan

DAPpower said:


> So on my unit that it presumably defective and will be returned, I notice that upon turning on (switch) the Jotunheim 2, it takes 10-15 seconds to actually start up, I would then hear 2-3 loud clicks coming from within the AMP meaning that it can finally start outputting power to headphones. If I play music from my laptop before the clicks, there would be no audio.
> 
> Does anyone else's Jotunheim 2 behave like this?


As others have stated, this is completely normal. Once fired up, the Jot 2 (as well as other Schitt amps) engage relay circuits as a protection measure so you don't blow your ear drums out if the volume pot is too high. You will also notice these relays clicking when you shut down the Jot 2 (if you ever shut it off). You should get in the habit of turning the volume pot down upon first listening to prevent any damage to your ears and then slowly adjust to your normal listening volume.


----------



## DAPpower (Feb 13, 2021)

Thanks for the tip, I'm just kicking myself about what could have gone wrong with my unit.

I did everything right yet there is distortion on some tracks. I ordered it with a 115V and USA plug, duhh, maybe the unit got damaged in shipping?

I recieved my idsd NEO dac/amp yesterday and using the headphone amp on the idsd NEO, it is perfect without distortion, its just lacking a bit in power.

I'm planning to use the idsd NEO as a interconnect DAC,

If I'm only needing a component as an AMP, would you recommend the Schiit Magnius or another Jotunheim 2 for this pair up? I recall reading somewhere that the Schiit Magnius performs like the Jotunheim in power but just does not have the fancy modular design.


----------



## supersonic395

DAPpower said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'm just kicking myself about what could have gone wrong with my unit.
> 
> I did everything right yet there is distortion on some tracks. I ordered it with a 115V and USA plug, duhh, maybe the unit got damaged in shipping?
> 
> ...



Schiit will sort you out - get a replacement unit from them


----------



## Soundmancan

DAPpower said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'm just kicking myself about what could have gone wrong with my unit.
> 
> I did everything right yet there is distortion on some tracks. I ordered it with a 115V and USA plug, duhh, maybe the unit got damaged in shipping?
> 
> ...


I know some people here on the forums have had problems with their Jot 2 one way or another so it is possible that you have a bum unit. Contact Schitt customer service and they will sort you out accordingly. As far as the Magnius vs the Jot 2, I would choose the Jot 2 all the way. I had a magnius and it sounded too much like the THX amps wherein it doesnt have much soul. Sure it has copius amounts of power, but that is only part of the story. My feeling from the Manius was just "meh", another amp that measures well that really doesn't connect me with the music, hence "souless". To make matters worse the single ended performance was abysmal. The Jot 2, IMHO, has that soul which allows me to enjoy my music a whole lot more. While many will say that the single ended performance isn't great compared to it's balanced output, and this is true, but it is only compared to the balanced output. On its own merits, it does sound pretty good and I do enjoy listening to it single ended as well. Everything always boils down to you and what you like. I don't claim to be the most knowledgable person out there on audio, but I do know what my ears like. I have had the original Jot, Lyr 3, Vali 2, Magni, Magnius, THX 789 and A90 amps and can unreservedly say that, to my ears, the Jot 2 wins for my music listening. I have it paired to my Bifrost 2 and Gungnir multibit with unison. Also, the Jot 2 is a balanced amp first and foremost and should be used balanced. This is what it was meant for. If you are looking for the best single ended performance, then there are better options for you.


----------



## TheRealDz

A few weeks went by with my A90, and I found myself less and less interested in listening to my Headphone rig, and more interested in my earphones via my Qudelix. 

When I substituted my Cavalli LCX for the A90, it was apparent that while the A90 was technically superior almost across the board, the Cavalli just sounded better.  I put the A90 up for sale soon after. 

In contrast, the Jot2 is becoming more and more engaging as I pass the 100 and 200 hour marks. 





crowley said:


> Has anyone tried these with a Gold Planar GL2000? I'm on the fence between this and the Topping a90


----------



## portalheadd

Finally decided to Order Jot 2 and modius instead of A90. Hopefully I won’t get defective units since I won’t be able to send it back since I live in this damn country. It’s gonna take a long time to get it delivered like 2-3 months. Hope it’s worth the wait. Currently using jot1 with mimby.


----------



## DAPpower (Feb 13, 2021)

portalheadd said:


> Finally decided to Order Jot 2 and modius instead of A90. Hopefully I won’t get defective units since I won’t be able to send it back since I live in this damn country. It’s gonna take a long time to get it delivered like 2-3 months. Hope it’s worth the wait. Currently using jot1 with mimby.



I guess I was just pretty unlucky. Overall, the Jot 2 really opened up the dynamics of my Senn 650s, it was everything I had hoped for my first headphone AMP. I will happily wait for a replacement one from Schiit!

All of this while I wait for my JAR 650s


----------



## Mark-sf

saunaboi17 said:


> Just the ZMF Aeolus, but Im adding either the HD800s or Arya soon. Kinda why I'm rethinking my audio chain atm.


This is exactly the combo I use: BF2->bal->Jot2-bal->HD 800S and I love it.


----------



## In1unison

TheRealDz said:


> A few weeks went by with my A90, and I found myself less and less interested in listening to my Headphone rig, and more interested in my earphones via my Qudelix.
> 
> When I substituted my Cavalli LCX for the A90, it was apparent that while the A90 was technically superior almost across the board, the Cavalli just sounded better.  I put the A90 up for sale soon after.
> 
> In contrast, the Jot2 is becoming more and more engaging as I pass the 100 and 200 hour marks.


Same experience here with A90. Furthermore, it always made me lower the volume, although I do not listen to the music very loud. Jot2 is just about the opposite.


----------



## In1unison

portalheadd said:


> Finally decided to Order Jot 2 and modius instead of A90. Hopefully I won’t get defective units since I won’t be able to send it back since I live in this damn country. It’s gonna take a long time to get it delivered like 2-3 months. Hope it’s worth the wait. Currently using jot1 with mimby.


Good luck.


----------



## saunaboi17

Mark-sf said:


> This is exactly the combo I use: BF2->bal->Jot2-bal->HD 800S and I love it.


Curious what exactly youre liking here vs previous combos you've had? Also do you not find it lacking body / low end?


----------



## Mark-sf

saunaboi17 said:


> Curious what exactly youre liking here vs previous combos you've had? Also do you not find it lacking body / low end?


Actually, just the opposite. First, I am not one who likes emphasized bass nor do I listen to electronica, dubstep, or highly processed music much. However, I do appreciate sub-bass but not if the trade-off is losing openness. Coming from the Lyr2 to balanced in the Jot 1 and now the 2, I've felt that there was an increased dimensionality and body to the presentation not dissimilar as when moving from a single-bit to multi-bit DAC.  Coming from having done a fair amount of live acoustic recordings, my preference has been to have the performance materialize before me versus be immersed within it. I know this is a philosophical/artistic point when placing mics as there is not one right way, but am merely stating my preference. Therefore, when it comes to bass I enjoy more its propagation than feeling it. Hope that helps.


----------



## In1unison

Mark-sf said:


> Actually, just the opposite. First, I am not one who likes emphasized bass nor do I listen to electronica, dubstep, or highly processed music much. However, I do appreciate sub-bass but not if the trade-off is losing openness. Coming from the Lyr2 to balanced in the Jot 1 and now the 2, I've felt that there was an increased dimensionality and body to the presentation not dissimilar as when moving from a single-bit to multi-bit DAC.  Coming from having done a fair amount of live acoustic recordings, my preference has been to have the performance materialize before me versus be immersed within it. I know this is a philosophical/artistic point when placing mics as there is not one right way, but am merely stating my preference. Therefore, when it comes to bass I enjoy more its propagation than feeling it. Hope that helps.


It would be interesting to hear your impression of Valhalla 2 with HD800S if you ever find time to audition


----------



## In1unison

DAPpower said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'm just kicking myself about what could have gone wrong with my unit.
> 
> I did everything right yet there is distortion on some tracks. I ordered it with a 115V and USA plug, duhh, maybe the unit got damaged in shipping?
> 
> ...


Nope. Magnus and Jot are two different designs with different sonic signatures. Audition them and see which matches your taste.


----------



## yoyodunno

crowley said:


> Has anyone tried these with a Gold Planar GL2000? I'm on the fence between this and the Topping a90


I have been using the GL2000 with the Jot2 for about 20 hours now, with Mimby. The wideness of the Jot2 goes really well with the big layered sound of the GL2000, drums and edm have great impact/realism, and well recorded tracks are awesome. But I have had minor issues with the sound being a bit on the leaner side(not quite enough mids for my taste), and treble being mildly tiring sometimes(the Jot2 has good treble extension to my ears, and I think the GL2000 tuning needs a slight mid bump in eq to make that less tiring, that extension isn't tiring on my Sundara or hd6xx). I'm had good success with Resolve's eq here  Next thing I'm going to experiment with is a cheap tube preamp between the Mimby and the Jot2 to see how that smooths out the sound.

For the A90 comparison, I've never tried the Topping stuff, but I've read that it's a bit more clinical sounding, and because of the tuning of the GL2000 I doubt that would be the best pairing unless you are into a more analytical sound. I think Zeos said these work well with a Class A amp, and I'm guessing that's because of added warmness. At least that's been consistent with my experience so far.


----------



## cobrabucket

HP >> Multibit DAC > Amp 
^^^THIS.


----------



## Mark-sf

In1unison said:


> It would be interesting to hear your impression of Valhalla 2 with HD800S if you ever find time to audition


I have not seriously considered the Valhalla since it became v2 as my configuration has the amp about a 20’ cable run from the BF2 and balanced is the only way to go. I also use my Rai Pentas with the Jot 2 so enjoy its flexibility. I will admit to not spending much time with all-tube designs since the 70’s and 80’s which dates me. Once we get an opportunity for shows again...sigh.


----------



## crowley

yoyodunno said:


> I have been using the GL2000 with the Jot2 for about 20 hours now, with Mimby. The wideness of the Jot2 goes really well with the big layered sound of the GL2000, drums and edm have great impact/realism, and well recorded tracks are awesome. But I have had minor issues with the sound being a bit on the leaner side(not quite enough mids for my taste), and treble being mildly tiring sometimes(the Jot2 has good treble extension to my ears, and I think the GL2000 tuning needs a slight mid bump in eq to make that less tiring, that extension isn't tiring on my Sundara or hd6xx). I'm had good success with Resolve's eq here  Next thing I'm going to experiment with is a cheap tube preamp between the Mimby and the Jot2 to see how that smooths out the sound.
> 
> For the A90 comparison, I've never tried the Topping stuff, but I've read that it's a bit more clinical sounding, and because of the tuning of the GL2000 I doubt that would be the best pairing unless you are into a more analytical sound. I think Zeos said these work well with a Class A amp, and I'm guessing that's because of added warmness. At least that's been consistent with my experience so far.



Thank you! I've just pulled the trigger on a Jot2and will just be looking to EQ the kids if needed


----------



## ssmith3046

I haven't gone back through this entire thread so I apologize if this has been covered.  If I plan on using only the SE on a Jot 2 is there any reason to upgrade from an Asgard 3?  My focal Clears are easy to drive but I like what I hear when using them with an amp. I'm happy with the Asgard 3 but always curious about the green grass on the other side of the fence.


----------



## cobrabucket (Feb 14, 2021)

ssmith3046 said:


> I haven't gone back through this entire thread so I apologize if this has been covered.  If I plan on using only the SE on a Jot 2 is there any reason to upgrade from an Asgard 3?  My focal Clears are easy to drive but I like what I hear when using them with an amp. I'm happy with the Asgard 3 but always curious about the green grass on the other side of the fence.


IMO, the Clears are best with a balanced connection and sound fantastic out of the Jot 2. If you can't get one now, I would save up for it if possible. It is great with any HPs you'd buy in the future, too. Worth it!


----------



## supersonic395

ssmith3046 said:


> I haven't gone back through this entire thread so I apologize if this has been covered.  If I plan on using only the SE on a Jot 2 is there any reason to upgrade from an Asgard 3?  My focal Clears are easy to drive but I like what I hear when using them with an amp. I'm happy with the Asgard 3 but always curious about the green grass on the other side of the fence.



Here's the thing, when you have the Jot 2 in front of you, the balanced headphone socket is going to sing "Feeeeeed meeee" ala Audrey-2, so beware! 😁


----------



## tincanear

ssmith3046 said:


> I haven't gone back through this entire thread so I apologize if this has been covered.  If I plan on using only the SE on a Jot 2 is there any reason to upgrade from an Asgard 3?  My focal Clears are easy to drive but I like what I hear when using them with an amp. I'm happy with the Asgard 3 but always curious about the green grass on the other side of the fence.


I thought the Clears ship with both SE and balanced cables, or is that for the Drop versions of Focal HP's only?  must be some OEM balanced 4-pin XLR cables for sale on eBay, etc...cheep


----------



## ssmith3046

tincanear said:


> I thought the Clears ship with both SE and balanced cables, or is that for the Drop versions of Focal HP's only?  must be some OEM balanced 4-pin XLR cables for sale on eBay, etc...cheep


I should have mentioned the my Clears are the Pro model.  Extra ear pads instead.


----------



## schneiderdn1974

ssmith3046 said:


> I should have mentioned the my Clears are the Pro model.  Extra ear pads instead.


I've never owned an Asgard 3, so I can't comment on the differences between A3 and Jot 2. However, I currently use Focal Clear Professionals with Jot 2 and can say they are a really good match. Switching between SE and XLR, the Clears gain a bit of width and separation/clarity with XLR (i.e., inside the shoulders with SE, slightly wider with XLR), and listening via SE is a slightly warmer/thicker. In both cases, the Jot 2 has plenty of power in reserve to cleanly power the Clears without issue.

WaveTheory provided an excellent review and of the Jot 2 (link below), including a comparison between Jot 2 and A3 and I agree with his observations, including "From the balanced output the signature is close to studio-reference neutral with lots of cleanliness and good detail and a huge amount of headroom. From the single-ended output the signature is much like the Asgard 3, just a touch warmer and thicker than neutral, with a little bit more width and detail than the A3 can muster."

Definitely worth a read if you're thinking about purchasing a Jot 2: https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/schiit-jotunheim-2/19191/28


----------



## cobrabucket (Feb 14, 2021)

schneiderdn1974 said:


> I've never owned an Asgard 3, so I can't comment on the differences between A3 and Jot 2. However, I currently use Focal Clear Professionals with Jot 2 and can say they are a really good match. Switching between SE and XLR, the Clears gain a bit of width and separation/clarity with XLR (i.e., inside the shoulders with SE, slightly wider with XLR), and listening via SE is a slightly warmer/thicker. In both cases, the Jot 2 has plenty of power in reserve to cleanly power the Clears without issue.
> 
> WaveTheory provided an excellent review and of the Jot 2 (link below), including a comparison between Jot 2 and A3 and I agree with his observations, including "From the balanced output the signature is close to studio-reference neutral with lots of cleanliness and good detail and a huge amount of headroom. From the single-ended output the signature is much like the Asgard 3, just a touch warmer and thicker than neutral, with a little bit more width and detail than the A3 can muster."
> 
> Definitely worth a read if you're thinking about purchasing a Jot 2: https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/schiit-jotunheim-2/19191/28


Perfectly said. I too have the Clear Professional and am glad it came with extra earpads and a better colorway, IMO.
Cheers!


----------



## Lolito

supersonic395 said:


> Here's the thing, when you have the Jot 2 in front of you, the balanced headphone socket is going to sing "Feeeeeed meeee" ala Audrey-2, so beware! 😁



LOL


----------



## DAPpower (Feb 15, 2021)

I shipped my defective Jot 2 today and they shipped out a brand new identical unit to me the same day! Overnight shipping as well so i should have it tomorrow, talk about great customer service at Schiit Audio!

By the way, has anyone here used any Abyss Diana V2/ Phi planar headphones with the Jotunheim 2? What are your thoughts with this pair up?


----------



## Luckyleo

I’ve owned the Jot 1 since they debuted.  I really enjoyed it tremendously.  Then I purchased an smsl sp200 and I found myself listening to that day after day.  It was just more musical than that Jot 1.  I hadn’t realized the negatives of that J1 until I listened to the sp200.  The Jot 2 blows both of those amps away!  Jot 2 is so much more musical and laid back(???) than either of those two.  I enjoy listening to this tremendous amp all day long, every day.  Not fatiguing at all.  Highly recommend the Jot 2!


----------



## ssmith3046

Luckyleo said:


> I’ve owned the Jot 1 since they debuted.  I really enjoyed it tremendously.  Then I purchased an smsl sp200 and I found myself listening to that day after day.  It was just more musical than that Jot 1.  I hadn’t realized the negatives of that J1 until I listened to the sp200.  The Jot 2 blows both of those amps away!  Jot 2 is so much more musical and laid back(???) than either of those two.  I enjoy listening to this tremendous amp all day long, every day.  Not fatiguing at all.  Highly recommend the Jot 2!


Do you use balanced or SE?


----------



## In1unison

Luckyleo said:


> I’ve owned the Jot 1 since they debuted.  I really enjoyed it tremendously.  Then I purchased an smsl sp200 and I found myself listening to that day after day.  It was just more musical than that Jot 1.  I hadn’t realized the negatives of that J1 until I listened to the sp200.  The Jot 2 blows both of those amps away!  Jot 2 is so much more musical and laid back(???) than either of those two.  I enjoy listening to this tremendous amp all day long, every day.  Not fatiguing at all.  Highly recommend the Jot 2!


This is very interesting. I haven't seen anyone describe SP200 as musical.  I am not questioning your experience, just find it interesting that our perception is so different.


----------



## Wladimir

In1unison said:


> This is very interesting. I haven't seen anyone describe SP200 as musical.  I am not questioning your experience, just find it interesting that our perception is so different.


Exactly. If anything ending with "cal", then clinical rather than musical  Patiently waiting, till J2 gets available at EU distributor...


----------



## jfoxvol

Haven't seen this link here yet.  Another review posted online.

https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2021/01/schiit-jotunheim-2-review.html


----------



## Vercingetirex

What size is the volume knob if one were to replace the silver for a knurled black knob? I don't own one, just would want my black amp to have a black knob instead of silver if I do end up going for this amp.


----------



## DAPpower

Vercingetirex said:


> What size is the volume knob if one were to replace the silver for a knurled black knob? I don't own one, just would want my black amp to have a black knob instead of silver if I do end up going for this amp.



Paint It Black 🎵


----------



## Vercingetirex

DAPpower said:


> Paint It Black 🎵



That wont make it knurled. lol


----------



## ksb643

DAPpower said:


> Paint It Black 🎵


Great song!


----------



## In1unison

Vercingetirex said:


> What size is the volume knob if one were to replace the silver for a knurled black knob? I don't own one, just would want my black amp to have a black knob instead of silver if I do end up going for this amp.


Diameter 30,5 mm


----------



## Vercingetirex

What about the pot diameter? I see that it is D-shaped.


----------



## In1unison

Vercingetirex said:


> What about the pot diameter? I see that it is D-shaped.


analogmetric.com/specification/*ALPS*/*ALPS* RK271 datasheet.PDF
See RK27114


----------



## Delta9K (Feb 16, 2021)

Vercingetirex said:


> What size is the volume knob if one were to replace the silver for a knurled black knob? I don't own one, just would want my black amp to have a black knob instead of silver if I do end up going for this amp.


30.7mm using a caliper (just a digital cheapie - do not sue me if accuracy is off)

So, a 30 or 31mm diameter with a 6mm axle (d shaped)

About the Picture - Don't ask... Long story short - Schiit sent me a replacement knob in like 2 days.


----------



## TheRealDz

So long as you don't push the knob all the way back into the recessed area, just about any knob with a D-shape shaft will fit. 

I bought an aftermarket knob off of ebay for like $4.  It is not knurled, but it appears textured and comes in black.  It is a bit wider than the opening on the Jot2, but since it is shallower, the hope is that it fits... 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Frosted-So...-/353335821048?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292

I think





Vercingetirex said:


> What about the pot diameter? I see that it is D-shaped.


----------



## In1unison

TheRealDz said:


> So long as you don't push the knob all the way back into the recessed area, just about any knob with a D-shape shaft will fit.
> 
> I bought an aftermarket knob off of ebay for like $4.  It is not knurled, but it appears textured and comes in black.  It is a bit wider than the opening on the Jot2, but since it is shallower, the hope is that it fits...
> 
> ...


But this is only 12 mm thick. You'll have 10 mm gap between the knob and front face


----------



## Vercingetirex (Feb 16, 2021)

Yeah, I am having trouble finding a good replacement.  Nothing fits all the dimensions of the original.

Edit: I found one that is close
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/30x18mm-Black-Knurled-Aluminum-AMP-Audio_62453124072.html
Also some here https://www.goodcomponent.com/products/knobspotentiometers/aluminum-knobs/c-93/page-1.html


----------



## cgb3 (Feb 16, 2021)

Vercingetirex said:


> What size is the volume knob if one were to replace the silver for a knurled black knob? I don't own one, just would want my black amp to have a black knob instead of silver if I do end up going for this amp.


In my many years of working with electronics, the Jot 2 volume knob has flummoxed me. No set screw, so one would assume it's press on. The Asgard 3 press on knob was an easy remove, the Lyr 3 uses a set screw.

I've tried pulling the knob off, with no success. I'm hesitant to use more force, especially mechanical. Hopefully, someone will chime in with the answer.

As an aside: I like Schiit knobs, except for the declaration dimple. In a dark room, I can't see, nor feel the indent. I don't want to exceed certain sound levels.

I've removed my past Schiit knobs (Lyr 3, Asgard 3), and drilled out the dimple with a drill press and a 3/16(5mm) bit. I insert a pre-cut bit of fiber optic (as used in firearm sights) with a drop of  cyanoacrylate (crazy) glue. Using a pencil propane torch, I round over the FO proud of the knob. It leaves a nice looking, tactile dot.

Cheese Factor 8: Until I'm able to properly modify my Jot 2 knob, I'm using the smallest dot, in silver, of this product purchased from WalMart. It works surprisingly well.


----------



## Vercingetirex

cgb3 said:


> *No set screw*



Well that makes things annoying.


----------



## Delta9K (Feb 16, 2021)

cgb3 said:


> In my many years of working with electronics, the Jot 2 volume knob has flummoxed me. No set screw, so one would assume it's press on. The Asgard 3 press on knob was an easy remove, the Lyr 3 uses a set screw.
> 
> I've tried pulling the knob off, with no success. I'm hesitant to use more force, especially mechanical. Hopefully, someone will chime in with the answer.
> 
> ...


The volume knob on the Jot 2 is a Press Fit - I know because when mine arrived it was sticky and I could barely move it - I contacted support they confirmed it was press fit and had me pull it off to reseat it, but not press it too far back.  They said it must have been bumped in packaging or shipping and that's why it was scraping/hanging up. They ended up sending me a new knob anyway... Point is, I turned it full clockwise as far as it would go than then pulled it off. It was a little tough but I was able to mange with just my fingers - no tools.

I do like the knob on my A3 better it uses a set screw. But the new replacement for the Jot is just fine - you just have to be careful to not push it back to far or it catches on the volume pot anti twist pin.


----------



## In1unison

cgb3 said:


> In my many years of working with electronics, the Jot 2 volume knob has flummoxed me. No set screw, so one would assume it's press on. The Asgard 3 press on knob was an easy remove, the Lyr 3 uses a set screw.
> 
> I've tried pulling the knob off, with no success. I'm hesitant to use more force, especially mechanical. Hopefully, someone will chime in with the answer.
> 
> ...


Good idea


----------



## TheRealDz

Oof. 

Welp. I promise that I will take a pic of the result, regardless of how silly it may look 🙄



In1unison said:


> But this is only 12 mm thick. You'll have 10 mm gap between the knob and front face


----------



## Mark-sf

cgb3 said:


> In my many years of working with electronics, the Jot 2 volume knob has flummoxed me. No set screw, so one would assume it's press on. The Asgard 3 press on knob was an easy remove, the Lyr 3 uses a set screw.
> 
> I've tried pulling the knob off, with no success. I'm hesitant to use more force, especially mechanical. Hopefully, someone will chime in with the answer.
> 
> Cheese Factor 8: Until I'm able to properly modify my Jot 2 knob, I'm using the smallest dot, in silver, of this product purchased from WalMart. It works surprisingly well.


I've posted pictures in this thread of the knob off and its insert which is a D-style press fit. Since the insert is not a stiff plastic it does stick a bit to the shaft but will release with enough force.


----------



## Luckyleo

ssmith3046 said:


> Do you use balanced or SE?


Both!  I enjoy each of the them.  I find the Balanced better in terms of clarity, a bit tighter bass with some improvements in sub-bass.  However, these are nuanced differences.  If you start listening SE without side by testing, I'm guessing you would be very pleased.


----------



## Luckyleo

In1unison said:


> This is very interesting. I haven't seen anyone describe SP200 as musical.  I am not questioning your experience, just find it interesting that our perception is so different.


Exactly TRUE!  SP200 isn't musical, but I found it more so than the Jot 1 LOL.  It's just my impression.  However, that all changed with the Jot2.  Sorry I wasn't clear.


----------



## ssmith3046

Luckyleo said:


> Both!  I enjoy each of the them.  I find the Balanced better in terms of clarity, a bit tighter bass with some improvements in sub-bass.  However, these are nuanced differences.  If you start listening SE without side by testing, I'm guessing you would be very pleased.


Thanks, I was curious. I owned a Rupert Neve RNHP and there really wasn't much of a difference between the SE and balanced that I could discern.


----------



## jfoxvol

Another review.  Alrighty.


----------



## cgb3 (Feb 17, 2021)

Mark-sf said:


> I've posted pictures in this thread of the knob off and its insert which is a D-style press fit. Since the insert is not a stiff plastic it does stick a bit to the shaft but will release with enough force.


Thanks for your post. In some way, responding to an earlier post (than yours), I was catapulted past your post. I re-read the thread last night, and noticed your excellent post.

Seeing that the knob was "impacted" I removed my Jot 2 knob using a double louped, waxed, braided cord, or in other words, an old boot lace, to get the person off.

I used the already altered knob from my Asgard 3 black to press back on the Jot 2. I think I prefer the mat Asgard 3 knob over the chrome Jot 2 (silver) knob.


----------



## Lolito

Was going to post Currawong review too.


----------



## Lolito (Feb 17, 2021)

Reviewers are funny, aren't they? Even the ones supposed to be serious. Love Currawong reviews though, I can trust him.

That being said though, listen to the guy trash the 789 in 5 or 6 different sides, LOL. Pretty much calls it a piece of... So when Jot 3 or who knows what and he, or eos, talk about the jot2, in 2-3 years, then we will have the real Jot 2 review by currawong or Zeos, LOL. I really love how these guys trash the old stuff, no problem at all, but in the first review it was the bees knees...

Love currawong though, he is against "measurements is everything" ;-D


----------



## Currawong

I wouldn't put it that far. I still think that the 789 is a reasonable buy, I just disagree with the trend towards measurements, which don't represent one's experience with listening (with one exception, which is a whole other discussion) and pushes designs towards good numbers, instead of a good listening experience.


----------



## jfoxvol

Currawong said:


> I wouldn't put it that far. I still think that the 789 is a reasonable buy, I just disagree with the trend towards measurements, which don't represent one's experience with listening (with one exception, which is a whole other discussion) and pushes designs towards good numbers, instead of a good listening experience.


Well said.  Great review.  I’m still coming to grips with mine.  I enjoy it very much though.  It’s a bit of a departure from my normal amp sound, but that’s why I bought it...to get some other flavors.  It fits the bill nicely.  I tend to favor more laid back type sound for my “end of day” relaxing type music.  This can do that fine (more so out of the single ended).  I tend to see the balanced and single ended as two slightly different types of the same flavor.  If I want a bit more forward and punchy sound, balanced.  If I think a track could lean back a bit, single ended.


----------



## Odin412

Currawong said:


> I just disagree with the trend towards measurements, which don't represent one's experience with listening (with one exception, which is a whole other discussion) and pushes designs towards good numbers, instead of a good listening experience.



Amen to that. Frankly, I couldn't care less about measurements as long as it sounds good to my ears.


----------



## Lolito

Currawong said:


> I wouldn't put it that far. I still think that the 789 is a reasonable buy, I just disagree with the trend towards measurements, which don't represent one's experience with listening (with one exception, which is a whole other discussion) and pushes designs towards good numbers, instead of a good listening experience.



Great. Did you tested the XLR and/or RCA outputs with powered monitor speaekrs, or amplifiers, or something? Thanks for your awesome videos.


----------



## jfoxvol (Feb 18, 2021)

Odin412 said:


> Amen to that. Frankly, I couldn't care less about measurements as long as it sounds good to my ears.


Well said.  My tube amp measures quite poorly compared to some of my other gear, but it’s the only thing I would openly weep over if it were gone.
Also, I had a NOS R2R DAC that measured broken just about.  But it sounded so sweet and musical.  It hurt my heart to have to sell it.


----------



## Currawong

Lolito said:


> Great. Did you tested the XLR and/or RCA outputs with powered monitor speaekrs, or amplifiers, or something? Thanks for your awesome videos.


I can't remember if it was in the take I used for the final review (it was something like the 4th) but it sounds the same as a pre-amp as it does a headphone amp -- warmer, narrower sound than a higher-end amp would.


----------



## traftraf

Nice reviews 
Sorry to start my posts with this. I was allowed to add info only yesterday. I have 2nd! Jot2 failed and will be out of this thread. The same XLR headphones out issue.
Actually I quite liked the sound when Jot2 worked. I must be insanely unlucky but feel fine


----------



## cgb3

cgb3 said:


> Cheese Factor 8: Until I'm able to properly modify my Jot 2 knob, I'm using the smallest dot, in silver, of this product purchased from WalMart. It works surprisingly well.


As I said in a followup to this post, I replaced my Jot 2 volume knob with my previously modified Asgard 3 knob. Much better than the stick on "jewels".

I did find a use for the jewels. I'd been using small balls of Blu-tack to obscure the bright LEDs on my Schiit stack. It worked, but didn't look the best.

I substituted the stick on jewels, using the silver 6mm for the Jot and Lyr, and 4 colors of the 4mm on the source selection lights of the Modius.

I like the look. The picture is close, but shows the lights a little brighter than they actually are.

f/2.8, ISO 100, 2 seconds.


----------



## Midnight12

Hey guys, so I have had Jot 2 and BF2 for a few weeks now. One thing I notice is that if I turn both of these devices off and have a headphone XLR/4 plugged in and RCA pre amp out plugged into my speakers, I would hear loud hum/hiss coming out of the speakers. The noise disappears as soon as I plug out my headphones via XLR/4. Is this normal?


----------



## In1unison

Midnight12 said:


> Hey guys, so I have had Jot 2 and BF2 for a few weeks now. One thing I notice is that if I turn both of these devices off and have a headphone XLR/4 plugged in and RCA pre amp out plugged into my speakers, I would hear loud hum/hiss coming out of the speakers. The noise disappears as soon as I plug out my headphones via XLR/4. Is this normal?


Probably a ground loop problem.  Wouldn't call it normal, but it is very common.


----------



## Midnight12

In1unison said:


> Probably a ground loop problem.  Wouldn't call it normal, but it is very common.


I see, the hum/hiss stops as soon as I turn the Jot 2 on or unplug my headphone XLR cable.


----------



## In1unison (Feb 18, 2021)

Midnight12 said:


> I see, the hum/hiss stops as soon as I turn the Jot 2 on or unplug my headphone XLR cable.Another possible cause of the hum/ hiss.


Another possible cause of hum or hiss is that your headphone cable acts like an antenna introducing noise into the system. Balance circuit inside the amp is designed to reject the noise which may explain what you describe when amp is on. Don't be afraid to keep the amp on all the time.

Common problem I've encountered too often is that cables are sold for hundreds of dollars, that are not suitable for the job. Connectors or splitters being magnetic, wire design geometry that is perfect antenna, bad solder, etc.


----------



## Coran

To the owners of the Jotunheim in black, how glaring is that big ol silver volume knob on that finish? I kind of like the black more, but I'm not sure about the knob contrast... Is it matte, or polished? It's hard to tell looking at pictures.


----------



## In1unison

Coran said:


> To the owners of the Jotunheim in black, how glaring is that big ol silver volume knob on that finish? I kind of like the black more, but I'm not sure about the knob contrast... Is it matte, or polished? It's hard to tell looking at pictures.


It is matte. No shine at all... unlike on silver models. It also does not have machining concentric circles trace on the face of the knob.


----------



## tincanear (Feb 18, 2021)

In1unison said:


> Another possible cause of hum or hiss is that your headphone cable acts like an antenna introducing noise into the system. Balance circuit inside the amp is designed to reject the noise which may explain what you describe when amp is on. Don't be afraid to keep the amp on all the time.
> 
> Common problem I've encountered too often is that cables are sold for hundreds of dollars, that are not suitable for the job. Connectors or splitters being magnetic, wire design geometry that is perfect antenna, bad solder, etc.


+1.

in this situation, headphone cables are balanced (no ground wire, only + and - hot phases) , but pre-out is taken SE to speaker amp, so hp cable picks up noise with Jot 2 off.  Bifrost 2 and other Multibit DACs should be left on 24/7 for best sound quality per Mike Moffat (aka Baldr)


----------



## BubbaJay

I was thinking about getting the Asgard 3 but I feel like it's worth it to spend the extra cash and get the Jot 2 instead, or maybe even the Rebel amp.  Has anyone heard both the Jot 2 and Rebel and if so how do they compare?


----------



## Coran

In1unison said:


> It is matte. No shine at all... unlike on silver models. It also does not have machining concentric circles trace on the face of the knob.



Thanks for the picture! I'm fairly torn, Schiit's silver look is always excellent, but that black looks pretty nice too. I keep telling myself who wants another black box, but...


----------



## In1unison

Coran said:


> Thanks for the picture! I'm fairly torn, Schiit's silver look is always excellent, but that black looks pretty nice too. I keep telling myself who wants another black box, but...


My solution: Jot2 in black, Valhalla2 in silver, problem solved!


----------



## Coran

In1unison said:


> My solution: Jot2 in black, Valhalla2 in silver, problem solved!


Well, I'll be buying a Bifrost at the same time. So that is certainly possible


----------



## Mark-sf

Midnight12 said:


> Hey guys, so I have had Jot 2 and BF2 for a few weeks now. One thing I notice is that if I turn both of these devices off and have a headphone XLR/4 plugged in and RCA pre amp out plugged into my speakers, I would hear loud hum/hiss coming out of the speakers. The noise disappears as soon as I plug out my headphones via XLR/4. Is this normal?


Can you provide more details? Are you speakers active or is there a separate power amp?  Are you using the Jot2's balanced in/outs or the SE ones? Do you hear any noise/pops if you plug in the headphones when on and connected to your speakers? Finally, does this happen using the SE headphone outputs?


----------



## Lolito (Feb 19, 2021)

Currawong said:


> I can't remember if it was in the take I used for the final review (it was something like the 4th) but it sounds the same as a pre-amp as it does a headphone amp -- warmer, narrower sound than a higher-end amp would.


Thanks again, it is good to know this... It makes me wonder though, if I have like 1500€ invested in active speakers, might also upgrade that to something better. And then headphones to have a total of say 2000€ eventually in 3-4 decent headphones... I wonder if maybe it would be better then to actually buy higher-end amp/preamp. it is 3500€ in output devices, maybe dac+amp should cost a bit more?   Size is my main concern though. it's a desktop setup after all.

What is there out there, better, for say 800$, or under 1000$?


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Does the DAC module limit the amp like it does in the Asgard 3? Or did they manage to fix this in the Jot 2.


----------



## jfoxvol (Feb 19, 2021)

Update on my impressions.  I had some reservations on the sound with the Senn Hd6XX.  Something wasn’t right. It was just edgy, bright and stiff.  Fast forward a few days and I realized these are brand new out of the box.  I snagged my old pair of 650s from my studio, plugged them in, and there’s the magic.   So the 6XX need to break in for a while.  This is the thing I was struggle bussing with all week.  Add to the fact I had to take a sick day today...so yeah.  I like this amp.  A lot.  Never change too many variables at once.  I learned that in undergrad EE lab when I built an entire complex circuit project from scratch instead of each stage, testing along the way.   It was a long time ago and needed to be reminded of that again.


----------



## jfoxvol

ColdsnapBry said:


> Does the DAC module limit the amp like it does in the Asgard 3? Or did they manage to fix this in the Jot 2.


I have not tried the card but I have the amp with a much better external dac and can testify that it scales incredibly well.


----------



## Midnight12 (Feb 20, 2021)

Mark-sf said:


> Can you provide more details? Are you speakers active or is there a separate power amp?  Are you using the Jot2's balanced in/outs or the SE ones? Do you hear any noise/pops if you plug in the headphones when on and connected to your speakers? Finally, does this happen using the SE headphone outputs?


This is the setup I have currently.

BF2 -> XLR 4 PIN Cables going into Balanced In Jot 2 -> Pre out RCA going into Audioengine A2+. I am using a Focal Elex headphone with its stock balanced 4 Pin XLR cable going into the front of the Jot 2 balanced headphone output.

There is always some hum/hiss sound when I put my ear near the Audioengine A2+, but you can barely hear it if you move 3 feet away from the speakers.

A louder and more concentrated Hum/hiss sound comes out when I turn the Jot 2 off with the 4 Pin XLR headphone cable plugged in. This sound can be even louder when I turn the volume button higher on my Audioengine A2+ via the volume knob on the speaker's back.  Also I unplugged my headphone from the cable and its still making that sound. I tried plugging in my DT 1990 Pro using SE unbalanced headphone out while the Jot 2 is off and the speakers dont make any noise. Its only when I have that 4 pin XLR cable plugged in that it starts to make this loud hum/hiss sound.

I do hear pop sound sometimes when I unplug and plug the RCA cable from the back of the Jot 2. I also hear a bit of popping sound when I plug in my headphone with cable when the Jot 2 is off, but when the Jot 2 is on I dont hear any sound.


----------



## JES (Feb 20, 2021)

ColdsnapBry said:


> Does the DAC module limit the amp like it does in the Asgard 3? Or did they manage to fix this in the Jot 2.


How did the DAC module limit the A3?

I'm considering getting the Jot 2 with the AK4490 DAC module and using it that way until I save up for/decide on the right external DAC. If it compromises the amp, I'll adjust my plan.


----------



## Lolito

JES said:


> How did the DAC module limit the A3?
> 
> I'm considering getting the Jot 2 with the AK4490 DAC module and using it that way until I save up for/decide on the right external DAC. If it compromises the amp, I'll adjust my plan.


not worth it, those cards do not sound as well as they should apparently, better get an external 100$ dac.


----------



## In1unison

JES said:


> How did the DAC module limit the A3?
> 
> I'm considering getting the Jot 2 with the AK4490 DAC module and using it that way until I save up for/decide on the right external DAC. If it compromises the amp, I'll adjust my plan.


To me it makes more sense to get Modi for example. Easier to sell if you need to upgrade down the line. Should also sound better as it has own PS.


----------



## In1unison

Lolito said:


> not worth it, those cards do not sound as well as they should apparently, better get an external 100$ dac.


Right


----------



## jfoxvol

JES said:


> How did the DAC module limit the A3?
> 
> I'm considering getting the Jot 2 with the AK4490 DAC module and using it that way until I save up for/decide on the right external DAC. If it compromises the amp, I'll adjust my plan.


To me, it matters more on your preference for desktop space.  I have a buddy who is now planning to get a JOT2.  I sold him my OG Asgard 1 and Bifrost few years back.  He’s ready to upgrade but also have a simpler cleaner desktop.  He’s gonna get the amp with probably the multibit dac card.  He knows he could get better sound out of an outboard but the entire purpose of the card is simplicity.  He values that and will still get tremendous sound.


----------



## WaveTheory

JES said:


> How did the DAC module limit the A3?


The DAC modules give the amp stage a lower voltage signal than the line signals from an outboard DAC. This reduces the overall output level the amp can provide. That might create a problem for difficult to drive headphones.


----------



## JES

jfoxvol said:


> To me, it matters more on your preference for desktop space.  I have a buddy who is now planning to get a JOT2.  I sold him my OG Asgard 1 and Bifrost few years back.  He’s ready to upgrade but also have a simpler cleaner desktop.  He’s gonna get the amp with probably the multibit dac card.  He knows he could get better sound out of an outboard but the entire purpose of the card is simplicity.  He values that and will still get tremendous sound.


This is what drew me to the Jot 2 in the first place.


WaveTheory said:


> The DAC modules give the amp stage a lower voltage signal than the line signals from an outboard DAC. This reduces the overall output level the amp can provide. That might create a problem for difficult to drive headphones.


This is what I meant by compromise. I guess I should have been more clear in my question. As advised above, I'll explore an external alternative until I'm ready for a larger purchase.

Thank you all for the quick and concise replies.


----------



## Vercingetirex

JES said:


> This is what drew me to the Jot 2 in the first place.
> 
> This is what I meant by compromise. I guess I should have been more clear in my question. As advised above, I'll explore an external alternative until I'm ready for a larger purchase.
> 
> Thank you all for the quick and concise replies.



Forgo the dac module and get a Modius for $200.  Can't beat it for $200 and excellent measurements.  Will sound the same as any other well measuring dac no matter the price point.


----------



## In1unison

Vercingetirex said:


> Forgo the dac module and get a Modius for $200.  Can't beat it for $200 and excellent measurements.  Will sound the same as any other well measuring dac no matter the price point.





Vercingetirex said:


> Will sound the same as any other well measuring dac no matter the price point.


Are you sure about that?


----------



## Vercingetirex

In1unison said:


> Are you sure about that?


If you are being objective and not being fooled by psycho-acoustics, placebo, and bias, than yes.


----------



## In1unison

Vercingetirex said:


> If you are being objective and not being fooled by psycho-acoustics, placebo, and bias, than yes.


That is too funny, but ok if you say so.


----------



## JES

Vercingetirex said:


> Forgo the dac module and get a Modius for $200.  Can't beat it for $200 and excellent measurements.  Will sound the same as any other well measuring dac no matter the price point.


I'll add the Modius to my list of DACs to look at.


----------



## DAPpower

Vercingetirex said:


> Forgo the dac module and get a Modius for $200.  Can't beat it for $200 and excellent measurements.  Will sound the same as any other well measuring dac no matter the price point.


Just saying, even though the measurements are better, I compared a Modius side by side to my Jot 2 and the Jot 2 had the more smoother and more spacious sound to my ears.


----------



## JES

DAPpower said:


> Just saying, even though the measurements are better, I compared a Modius side by side to my Jot 2 and the Jot 2 had the more smoother and more spacious sound to my ears.


Modius feeding the Jot 2? Compared to what? A Jot 2 with a module installed? I'm confused.


----------



## DAPpower

JES said:


> Modius feeding the Jot 2? Compared to what? A Jot 2 with a module installed? I'm confused.



Whoops! Thought you guys were talking about the Magnius, nevermind! I seem to mix then up.

Yes, I would say just a nice dedicated external DAC rather than use the built in DAC module on the Jot 2.


----------



## JES

DAPpower said:


> Whoops! Thought you guys were talking about the Magnius, nevermind! I seem to mix then up.
> 
> Yes, I would say just a nice dedicated external DAC rather than use the built in DAC module on the Jot 2.


Thanks. Faith in my sanity restored.


----------



## Soundmancan

DAPpower said:


> Just saying, even though the measurements are better, I compared a Modius side by side to my Jot 2 and the Jot 2 had the more smoother and more spacious sound to my ears.


Did you meen to say the Magnius?


----------



## Soundmancan

Midnight12 said:


> This is the setup I have currently.
> 
> BF2 -> XLR 4 PIN Cables going into Balanced In Jot 2 -> Pre out RCA going into Audioengine A2+. I am using a Focal Elex headphone with its stock balanced 4 Pin XLR cable going into the front of the Jot 2 balanced headphone output.
> 
> ...


This is probably a shot in the dark but did you try turning on/off the preamp switch on the front of the Jot2? The other Schiit amps used to mute the preamp output when a headphone was plugged in, now there is a switch to turn on/off the preamp outputs. Maybe take the audioengine out of your chain to troubleshoot?


----------



## In1unison

JES said:


> Thanks. Faith in my sanity restored.


Not so quick...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

As someone with Modius/Jot 2, I stand by this combo.


----------



## In1unison

Mad Lust Envy said:


> As someone with Modius/Jot 2, I stand by this combo.


So you should, unless you have very, very long headphone cable.


----------



## AppleheadMay

In1unison said:


> So you should, unless you have very, very long headphone cable.


----------



## In1unison

Jot2 vs....


----------



## JES

Mad Lust Envy said:


> As someone with Modius/Jot 2, I stand by this combo.


I'm considering this, as well as the Bifrost 2/Jot 2 combination.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

In1unison said:


> So you should, unless you have very, very long headphone cable.


Took me a minute... 

Why I oughta...


----------



## jfoxvol

JES said:


> I'm considering this, as well as the Bifrost 2/Jot 2 combination.


I have a bifrost 2 and a Jot 2.  When the bifrost gets back from repair, I will post impressions on here.  It’s an incredible piece of kit and how I ultimately plan to run the amp.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

JES said:


> I'm considering this, as well as the Bifrost 2/Jot 2 combination.


I mainly went for Modius because the BF2 is well out of my price range. Otherwise, I probably would've went for it since I've heard so many great things. Though, I'm personally not someone who believes too much in drastic dac differences, and have lived well enough with Modi level dacs for a few years now.


----------



## jnak00

Bifrost 2 and Jotunheim 2 make an incredible pairing.  Having said that, I haven't tried Jot with a different DAC.


----------



## DAPpower

I'm using a iDSD Neo as DAC for my Jot 2 and have great results. You can also adjust the gain on the iDSD Neo via knob. 
It plays DSDs just fine.


----------



## JES

I'm slow to upgrade audio products and tend to hang on to whatever I buy. So I'm more likely to spend more up front to get something I'm more confident I'll be happy with longer. Thus the Bifrost 2/Jot 2 idea.

I'm still using my OG Grado sr80s I bought in 2001 and I love em. That said, whatever I buy now will pair with my new LCD-2 Classics.


----------



## jfoxvol

DAPpower said:


> I'm using a iDSD Neo as DAC for my Jot 2 and have great results. You can also adjust the gain on the iDSD Neo via knob.
> It plays DSDs just fine.


Niiiice


----------



## JES

DAPpower said:


> I'm using a iDSD Neo as DAC for my Jot 2 and have great results. You can also adjust the gain on the iDSD Neo via knob.
> It plays DSDs just fine


That's one of the solutions on my list. I like iFi Audio. Good to see you like the combo.


----------



## Lolito

M - O - R - E :


----------



## tincanear

For Jot2 the lower voltage of the dual 4490 DAC module is not a limiting factor in reaching max rated power (for low efficiency loads like Susvara), as the DAC module has a differential output, and the Jot 2 amp stage is strongly differential  (even with SE headphones, its like having a 2*1.4V = 2.8V SE input.


----------



## cgb3 (Feb 20, 2021)

JES said:


> How did the DAC module limit the A3?
> 
> I'm considering getting the Jot 2 with the AK4490 DAC module and using it that way until I save up for/decide on the right external DAC. If it compromises the amp, I'll adjust my plan.


I suggest you use the onboard DAC from your PC/MAC, or purchase a Schiit Modi (or similar, low cost, stand alone DAC), until you're ready to spring for the DAC of your choice.

Much easier to sell/repurpose a standalone product, than to sell an add-on card.


----------



## cgb3

jfoxvol said:


> I have a bifrost 2 and a Jot 2.  When the bifrost gets back from repair, I will post impressions on here.  It’s an incredible piece of kit and how I ultimately plan to run the amp.


I'm curious, what was wrong with your Bifrost?


----------



## jfoxvol

cgb3 said:


> I'm curious, what was wrong with your Bifrost?


Not exactly sure what happened.  Just came home one day and it wouldn’t power on.  Never had any problem with their gear before. Had 30 different products over the years from them and none ever went bad.  They sent me an rma a day later and it got fixed within a week and is on its way back now.


----------



## ksb643 (Feb 20, 2021)

deleted


In1unison said:


> To me it makes more sense to get Modi for example. Easier to sell if you need to upgrade down the line. Should also sound better as it has own PS.


----------



## Mark-sf

Midnight12 said:


> This is the setup I have currently.
> 
> BF2 -> XLR 4 PIN Cables going into Balanced In Jot 2 -> Pre out RCA going into Audioengine A2+. I am using a Focal Elex headphone with its stock balanced 4 Pin XLR cable going into the front of the Jot 2 balanced headphone output.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answers as it helps. To begin with, your preamp is feeding the preamp in your A2+ so you see you have 2 volume controls which is never optimum. Instead of connecting the A2+ to your Jot2 you would be better served by connectiNg it to the BF2’s SE connections. It is recommended to leave the BF2 on to thermally stabilize the DAC and your problem would be solved. This is how I have my BF2 integrated with my system and it works without noise and is best practice.


----------



## MtnMan307

BF2 and Jot2 is an incredible combo IMO. I have a Modius but have not tried it with the Jot2 yet. It was a very explosive and revealing combo with the old Jot 1 though.


----------



## billyleungkt (Feb 21, 2021)

J2 and multibit dac would it be a good match for HD800S and HE2k V2? I would like more punch for bass. I have both on bal xlr cable.

currently running on thx 789 amp, topping D70, AK SE200 for tidal mqa.


----------



## markel

Coran said:


> To the owners of the Jotunheim in black, how glaring is that big ol silver volume knob on that finish? I kind of like the black more, but I'm not sure about the knob contrast... Is it matte, or polished? It's hard to tell looking at pictures.


I thought the same thing before I bought ithr black Jot2 as a stack with a black Modius. Turns out it looks much better than I expected. From a few feet away, you don't notice the knob.


----------



## Lolito

Coran said:


> To the owners of the Jotunheim in black, how glaring is that big ol silver volume knob on that finish? I kind of like the black more, but I'm not sure about the knob contrast... Is it matte, or polished? It's hard to tell looking at pictures.


you can order a black knob somewhere, and you will have a full black setup, if that is what you want. I think silver looks too old school. I don't mean it looks old for me, no, it looks old even if it was for my grandpa. Black much better. Silver knb is good i think.


----------



## In1unison

Lolito said:


> you can order a black knob somewhere, and you will have a full black setup, if that is what you want. I think silver looks too old school. I don't mean it looks old for me, no, it looks old even if it was for my grandpa. Black much better. Silver knb is good i think.


You are hurting my feelings.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Black with a silver knob upsets my stomach just thinking about it.


----------



## JES

Black magic marker cures lots of ailments.


----------



## In1unison

JES said:


> Black magic marker cures lots of ailments.


Black knob with red aluminum case will cure me of all ailments


----------



## tjdub

Has anyone by any chance has had a chance to compare the bf2/jt2 combo to the Burson conductor 3?


----------



## cgb3

Lolito said:


> you can order a black knob somewhere, and you will have a full black setup, if that is what you want. I think silver looks too old school. I don't mean it looks old for me, no, it looks old even if it was for my grandpa. Black much better. Silver knb is good i think.


I thought we already had this discussion.

I purchased lots, from car to home, audio gear back in the 70's & 80's (that would be the 1970-80's, or ~50 years ago) in black. I still have 5 DVD players, a couple of good receivers, 4 mono block amps, 6 speakers: all black, all old.

If anything, I consider black audio items as old school.

Go silver or go old.


----------



## AppleheadMay

cgb3 said:


> I thought we already had this discussion.
> 
> I purchased lots, from car to home, audio gear back in the 70's & 80's (that would be the 1970-80's, or ~50 years ago) in black. I still have 5 DVD players, a couple of good receivers, 4 mono block amps, 6 speakers: all black, all old.
> 
> ...



Yep, we already told the old bugger be he’s going deaf. 😭


----------



## spookyshan (Feb 22, 2021)

Anyone try dt1990 with jot2 yet? If so, opinions?

also curious if anyone has tried dt1990 balanced modded as well on jot2


----------



## Lolito

cgb3 said:


> I thought we already had this discussion.
> 
> I purchased lots, from car to home, audio gear back in the 70's & 80's (that would be the 1970-80's, or ~50 years ago) in black. I still have 5 DVD players, a couple of good receivers, 4 mono block amps, 6 speakers: all black, all old.
> 
> ...



There has to be bad taste people after all, buying silver components like 70's... old people.


----------



## In1unison

Lolito said:


> There has to be bad taste people after all, buying silver components like 70's... old people.


Let us all agree that both black and silver are the legacy of times past


----------



## AppleheadMay

In1unison said:


> Let us all agree that both black and silver are the legacy of times past



I had a red one like that, looked a little more classy than brothel purple. And you can't stack 'em by the way.
Mind you, that thing cuts through your eardrums like a scalpel.


----------



## In1unison

AppleheadMay said:


> I had a red one like that, looked a little more classy than brothel purple. And you can't stack 'em by the way.
> Mind you, that thing cuts through your eardrums like a scalpel.


I heard that GS-X is very incisive. That type of sound is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Lolito

AppleheadMay said:


> brothel purple



that is a proper color definition, i hope gsx follows that indication.


----------



## Midnight12

Mark-sf said:


> Thanks for the answers as it helps. To begin with, your preamp is feeding the preamp in your A2+ so you see you have 2 volume controls which is never optimum. Instead of connecting the A2+ to your Jot2 you would be better served by connectiNg it to the BF2’s SE connections. It is recommended to leave the BF2 on to thermally stabilize the DAC and your problem would be solved. This is how I have my BF2 integrated with my system and it works without noise and is best practice.


Thanks a lot, this fixed my problem!


----------



## billyleungkt

anyone have compared J2 with something like Audio-gd R28 or similar Audio-gd amp?
http://www.audio-gd.com/R2R/R28/R28EN.htm


----------



## spookyshan

Is the true multibit dac good? Is there a genuine difference between that and the modius? Was wondering if it’d be a good decision for an all-in-one


----------



## arbitrageur (Feb 23, 2021)

spookyshan said:


> Is the true multibit dac good? Is there a genuine difference between that and the modius? Was wondering if it’d be a good decision for an all-in-one



I think the consensus is that for the same money (not counting interconnect cables) the sound quality of a Modius/Jotunheim 2 stack is better than the all-in-one equivalent.  Modius has Unison USB while the DAC card for J2 doesn't have that yet.  Modius also adds Toslink/SPDIF connectivity and a power supply separate from the amp.

_Edited to clarify the comparison, Modius is not multibit._


----------



## loki993

Has anyone heard anything about the DAC cards getting a unison upgrade? an AIO solution would be nice and also putting a Modius under the Jot is 200 vs 100 dollars for the internal DAC card upgrade.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

loki993 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the DAC cards getting a unison upgrade? an AIO solution would be nice and also putting a Modius under the Jot is 200 vs 100 dollars for the internal DAC card upgrade.


The AIO won't ever have optical, coax, or AES inputs though. Just usb.


----------



## spookyshan

arbitrageur said:


> I think the consensus is that for the same money (not counting interconnect cables) the sound quality of a Modius/Jotunheim 2 stack is better than the all-in-one equivalent.  Modius has Unison USB while the DAC card for J2 doesn't have that yet.  Modius also adds Toslink/SPDIF connectivity and a power supply separate from the amp.
> 
> _Edited to clarify the comparison, Modius is not multibit._


I hope we can get someone to A/B test, no one get mad but I’d honestly sacrifice a tiny bit of audio quality even for it lol (an AIO solution). Currently have a modius and a Valhalla 2, but wanna try out balanced with Jotunheim. Tho I may just sell Valhalla 2 and just pickup the Jotunheim itself. Anyways, say if I did end up buying it, and I’ve always been confused with this, how would I run balanced with an aio balanced amp/dac? I’ve seen a few others like this, the THX 887 and the HDV820, where’s it’s a balanced AIO. Would I just have to plug in my headphones with a balanced cable? Or would I have to buy other cables?


----------



## loki993

Mad Lust Envy said:


> The AIO won't ever have optical, coax, or AES inputs though. Just usb.



Understood but also I don't know that I care all that much as it will spend 100 percent of its time plugged into my computer. Right now I run a stack with a M3+, Modi Multibit and an eitr. Its good enough, but ive always wanted to move up from it to the middle of the schiit line at some point.


----------



## Minkypou (Feb 23, 2021)

my jot 2 just shipped , cant wait to try it ! last SS i tried with my atticus/holoaudio cyan r2r dac was the rnhp , rnhp had a really punchy and warm sound . jot 2 will be a nice compliment to my feliks echo that i love  i can see on the kitsune site that the balanced side of the dac should give me better performance , cant wait to try balanced for the first time! <.<


----------



## In1unison

Minkypou said:


> my jot 2 just shipped , cant wait to try it ! last SS i tried with my atticus/holoaudio cyan r2r dac was the rnhp , rnhp had a really punchy and warm sound . jot 2 will be a nice compliment to my feliks echo that i love  i can see on the kitsune site that the balanced side of the dac should give me better performance , cant wait to try balanced for the first time! <.<


Great, let us know how you like it


----------



## tincanear (Feb 23, 2021)

loki993 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the DAC cards getting a unison upgrade? an AIO solution would be nice and also putting a Modius under the Jot is 200 vs 100 dollars for the internal DAC card upgrade.


Unison for DAC cards development likely impacted by last year's Oct AKM fire.  no point in developing a Unison / AKM card if AKM DAC chips are of limited availability (AK4490 will not be manufactured in the future by AKM when production resumes???).  perhaps Schiit's dev team is looking into Unison + alternative DAC chips to ensure a longer production lifetime.


----------



## tincanear (Feb 23, 2021)

spookyshan said:


> I hope we can get someone to A/B test, no one get mad but I’d honestly sacrifice a tiny bit of audio quality even for it lol (an AIO solution). Currently have a modius and a Valhalla 2, but wanna try out balanced with Jotunheim. Tho I may just sell Valhalla 2 and just pickup the Jotunheim itself. Anyways, say if I did end up buying it, and I’ve always been confused with this, how would I run balanced with an aio balanced amp/dac? I’ve seen a few others like this, the THX 887 and the HDV820, where’s it’s a balanced AIO. Would I just have to plug in my headphones with a balanced cable? Or would I have to buy other cables?


for Jotunheim 2 with internal DAC card, just use a balanced headphone cable.   for Jotunheim 2 (as amp only) + Modius external DAC in full balanced mode, you will also need some 3-pin XLR female -to- 3-pin XLR male cables in addition to the balanced headphone cable.


----------



## DAPpower (Feb 23, 2021)

Ok, I've run into an issue with my Jot 2 again........

After letting my new replacement unit run for 12 hours to "burn in" my headphones connected to it, audio is heavily distorted now. Some compenent in the AMP has now failed. I think this was the same issue with my first Jot 2 that I returned to Schiit.

While the AMP was still running for 11-12 hours with my headphones connected, I put my headphones on listening to the music and everything sounded fine, but as soon as I stopped the music and unplugged my headphones via XLR4 cable and replugged it, audio is heavily distorted now no matter what I play.

I can comfim this is just the AMP and not the headphones.

What do you think could have happened to this unit?
It was playing fine for more than a week and yet 12 hours of use can cause damage???


----------



## Rattle

I've had my jot 2 since launch. 2 months now. Probably been on half that time I swap headphones regularly. I wonder what component is failing over and over ?


----------



## tincanear (Feb 23, 2021)

DAPpower said:


> Ok, I've run into an issue with my Jot 2 again........
> 
> After letting it run for 12 hours to "burn in" my headphones connected to it, audio is heavily distorted now. Some compenent in the AMP has now failed. I think this was the same issue with my first Jot 2 that I returned to Schiit.
> 
> ...


there are some other things to try before sending the unit back...

is this failure in one channel only, or both channels of the headphones?

how about using the TRS (SE) headphone connection?

do you have another amp to test the Jot 2 preamp outs?

does the balanced headphone connection use any adapters (e.g. XLR 4 to pentaconn, etc.) ?

internal DAC or external source?  if external RCA (SE) or 3-pin XLR (Balanced) source, what happens if you reverse the right and left inputs?


----------



## DAPpower

tincanear said:


> is this failure in one channel only, or both channels of the headphones?   does the balanced headphone connection use any adapters (e.g. XLR 4 to pentaconn, etc.) ?
> internal DAC or external source?  if external RCA (SE) or 3-pin XLR (Balanced) source, what happens if you reverse the right and left inputs?



Both channels, the bass seems to be the one distorting the most, I've been using 2 different 4.4mm to XLR 4 adaptors and just tested an actual XLR 4 terminated cable, same distortion.

External DAC, though this also happened to my first Jot 2 unit with it's intercal DAC card too. If I reverse the balanced source inputs from external dac to Jot 2, the same thing happens.


----------



## tincanear

DAPpower said:


> Both channels, the bass seems to be the one distorting the most, I've been using 2 different 4.4mm to XLR 4 adaptors and just tested an actual XLR 4 terminated cable, same distortion.
> 
> External DAC, though this also happened to my first Jot 2 unit with it's intercal DAC card too. If I reverse the balanced source inputs from external dac to Jot 2, the same thing happens.


distortion happens with all of your full-size (both low-impedance (planar) and high-impedance dynamic aka HD650) cans ?  and how about the pre-amp outs on the rear panel?


----------



## DAPpower

tincanear said:


> distortion happens with all of your full-size (both low-impedance (planar) and high-impedance dynamic aka HD650) cans ?  and how about the pre-amp outs on the rear panel?



I don't have any way to test the pre-amp outputs unfortunately.


----------



## tincanear (Feb 24, 2021)

DAPpower said:


> I don't have any way to test the pre-amp outputs unfortunately.


if you power the unit down, unplug headphones, wait something like 15 mins for it to cool, then try the following.
set volume control to minimum, set low gain. power unit on without headphones.  plug in headphones using the XLR-4 cable (no adapter). turn source on, slowly increase volume.

then reset volume to zero, switch to high gain setting, slowly ramp up volume.


----------



## DAPpower

tincanear said:


> if you power the unit down, wait something like 15 mins for it to cool, then and re-test, then what happens?


I waited 30 minutes for it to cool, same problem as before.

This is the exact same issue with my first unit that I returned for this replacement unit.
Now that I think about this, I probably did let the first unit run for about 10ish hours before the distortion started appearing.

This is what I get for trying to burn in my headphones!


----------



## tincanear (Feb 24, 2021)

DAPpower said:


> I waited 30 minutes for it to cool, same problem as before.
> 
> This is the exact same issue with my first unit that I returned for this replacement unit.
> Now that I think about this, I probably did let the first unit run for about 10ish hours before the distortion started appearing.
> ...


what is the signal chain (which source) that's feeding the Jot 2 (Fiio or iDSD) ?

between burn-in and normal listening, did you change anything / settings on the source (any EQ / loudness applied) ?


----------



## DAPpower

tincanear said:


> what is the signal chain (which source) that's feeding the Jot 2 (Fiio or iDSD) ?
> 
> between burn-in and normal listening, did you change anything / settings on the source (any EQ / loudness applied) ?



Balanced source is the iDSD

I only cranked up the volume knob on the Jot 2 just a tiny bit, and that ran for 12ish hours today. Maybe volume at 75-80 percent.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Feb 24, 2021)

Have you tried a different source? You have to rule out ALL possibilities before concluding it's the Jot. It's weird that it happened the same way as the original, so I'm suspecting it's what you're plugging INTO the Jot.

I had a bad XLR cable that Schiit sent me. Replaced it with some Amazon ones, which fixed the issue, and Schiit replaced with other PYST cables, and they were fine as well.

Are you using EQ? Improper EQ will clip the sound.

*Waaaaait... you're cranking past 75% of the Jot 2 volume knob?*


THAT's a problem. Why is your volume level so high? My Jot 2 absolutely starts picking up noise/distortion in the chain in my rig when you're cranked so high up (I had a bad optical out from my TV, and a noisy PC usb). Normally, there ain't going to be much that needs to even get close to that. You have some system volume/dac output way too low, or a low output voltage from the idsd to crank the Jot 2 so high... I'd absolutely start looking at your source or your settings. I'm gonna make an assumption that it's the iDSD, its settings,  or how you have it feeding into the Jot 2 that's the issue.


----------



## DAPpower

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Have you tried a different source? You have to rule out ALL possibilities before concluding it's the Jot. It's weird that it happened the same way as the original, so I'm suspecting it's what you're plugging INTO the Jot.
> 
> I had a bad XLR cable that Schiit sent me. Replaced it with some Amazon ones, which fixed the issue, and Schiit replaced with other PYST cables, and they were fine as well.
> 
> ...



I don't think so, I only used the built in DAC module on my first unit, I starting using a new iDSD Neo with this new replacement unit for a few weeks already and everything was working just fine until my burn in starting yesterday morning.

I'll admit, I tried to drive my Abyss Diana 2 with the Jot 2 and I had to put it at higher volumes then normal. But I did the same "burn in" with my HD650s with the first unit at lower volumes and got the same result.

I'm afraid I'm going to have to say it's the Jot 2 as none of my gear displayed the same distortion on other amps/systems.

Maybe I'm just having bad luck, but I would tell people to not replicate what I did.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Feb 24, 2021)

Yes, but what is your SOURCE? How do you know it's not a garbage signal from your source? Your PC or whatevr source you're using. Isssume the idsd and the internal dac tests were done with the PC/laptop, whatever as your source. Again, change your source. Like, plug the jot to say... your phone via 3.5mm to RCA. Not ideal, but see if it's the same result. Move your Jot 2 to different rooms, different sources, etc. Plug it to your TV, your radios, your AVRs, etc. The point is to ENSURE it's the jot 2, regardless of source.

Again, rule out all possibilities.

I was dealing with a lot of noise and distortion until I concluded it was said optical out, as well as my PC that were the culprits.


----------



## DAPpower (Feb 24, 2021)

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Yes, but what is your SOURCE? How do you know it's not a garbage signal from your source? Your PC or whatevr source you're using. AGain, change your source. Like, plug the jot to say... your phone via 3.5mm to RCA. Not ideal, but see if it's the same result. Move your Jot 2 to different rooms, different sources, etc.
> 
> Again, rule out all possibilities.
> 
> I was dealing with a lot of noise and distortion until I concluded it was said optical out, as well as my PC that were the culprits.



Okay!!! I tested my Fiio M15 via balanced source input, my desktop via USB, same result.

All this time I was using an Audio Quest Carbon USB A - B cable from my laptop to the iDSD Neo then it is connected as balanced source to the Jot 2. Changed different USB ports, same result.

I moved the Jot to from my room to other parts of the house and plugged them into different sockets (using Fiio M15 as balanced source), same result.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Feb 24, 2021)

Ok, then. That's good. You ruled out everything then. We have to ask, because knowing what I know, people like to blame certain components, while only testing one music source., That or have weird settings, like sys volume at 10% while pumping the amplifier to 100%, etc. Knowing what I know, I absolutely don't trust consumers to be diligent, hence why it's good to ask all these things.

Hell I remember seeing someone complain about a headphone distorting when it turned out to be the files he was playing.

That is how we get 1 star reviews.


----------



## DAPpower

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Ok, then. That's good. You ruled out everything then. We have to ask, because knowing what I know, people like to blame certain components, while only testing one music source., That or have weird settings, like sys volume at 10% while pumping the amplifier to 100%, etc. Knowing what I know, I absolutely don't trust consumers to be diligent, hence why it's good to ask all these things.
> 
> Hell I remember seeing someone complain about a headphone distorting when it turned out to be the files he was playing.



I don't want to bash the Jot 2 as I've had an amazing time (even if a few weeks) with it, it just shocks me that the same thing would happen again from just a simple headphone "burn in" attempt.

For music programs on Windows, I originally used MusicBee, now I use Audirvana. Volumes are set at 75 percent on both programs.


----------



## tincanear (Feb 24, 2021)

DAPpower said:


> Balanced source is the iDSD
> 
> I only cranked up the volume knob on the Jot 2 just a tiny bit, and that ran for 12ish hours today. Maybe volume at 75-80 percent.


+1 that the Jot 2 shouldn't need to be set so high at 75-80% of max (indicates a very low source signal).  acts like there is another digital volume control (maybe via windows audio settings or mixer) that is in the loop, processing the digital signal before it reaches the PC's USB.  MusicBee and/or Audirvana should have 'exclusive mode' enabled to bypass the windows mixer & sound settings.

were you accidentally shipped a 230V version? running that off 115V-120V would likely cause some strange operation / distortion.

for the iDSD neo, were you using the rear xlr or RCA pre-outs (instead of the front-panel headphone outs) and enable fixed volume mode on the iDSD?


----------



## DAPpower

tincanear said:


> +1 that the Jot 2 shouldn't need to be set so high at 75-80% of max (indicates a very low source signal).  acts like there is another digital volume control (maybe via windows audio settings or mixer) that is in the loop, processing the digital signal before it reaches the PC's USB.  MusicBee and/or Audirvana should have 'exclusive mode' enabled to bypass the windows mixer & sound settings.
> 
> were you accidentally shipped a 230V version? running that off 115V-120V would likely cause some strange operation / distortion.
> 
> for the iDSD neo, were you using the rear xlr or RCA pre-outs (instead of the front-panel headphone outs) and enable fixed volume mode on the iDSD?



I see, the iDSD has a digital volume control (the knob) and I usually had it set to -17 decibels which is loud. I did not set it to variable mode with no volume control.



The iDSD Neo was hooked up as balanced source XLRs to the Jot 2.


The problem is that I had didn't have the iDSD Neo with my first unit that malfunctioned, I was using the built in DAC module card hooked straight to my laptop via USB.


----------



## tincanear

you should set all volume adjustments to 100% / 0dB attenuation on the PC side (both in windows settings and the player apps), and let the Jot 2 perform any attenuation via its analog volume control (somewhere close to min volume).  I still suspect that there is gain (with clipping) + attenuation on the digital side, so that the signal is distorted before it gets to the DAC (iDSD Neo)


----------



## DAPpower

tincanear said:


> you should set all volume adjustments to 100% / 0dB attenuation on the PC side (both in windows settings and the player apps), and let the Jot 2 perform any attenuation via its analog volume control (somewhere close to min volume).  I still suspect that there is gain (with clipping) + attenuation on the digital side, so that the signal is distorted before it gets to the DAC (iDSD Neo)



If and when I get my 2nd replacement unit, I will set the iDSD to non-variable mode and put 100 percent volume on Audirvana.

Thanks for the tips, I'm still a newbie.


----------



## cgb3 (Feb 24, 2021)

spookyshan said:


> I hope we can get someone to A/B test, no one get mad but I’d honestly sacrifice a tiny bit of audio quality even for it lol (an AIO solution). Currently have a modius and a Valhalla 2, but wanna try out balanced with Jotunheim. Tho I may just sell Valhalla 2 and just pickup the Jotunheim itself. Anyways, say if I did end up buying it, and I’ve always been confused with this, how would I run balanced with an aio balanced amp/dac? I’ve seen a few others like this, the THX 887 and the HDV820, where’s it’s a balanced AIO. Would I just have to plug in my headphones with a balanced cable? Or would I have to buy other cables?


.


DAPpower said:


> Ok, I've run into an issue with my Jot 2 again........
> 
> After letting my new replacement unit run for 12 hours to "burn in" my headphones connected to it, audio is heavily distorted now. Some compenent in the AMP has now failed. I think this was the same issue with my first Jot 2 that I returned to Schiit.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't you be talking to Schiit Customer Service about this?

If I was betting, I'd place a wager on something else (rather than the Schiit amp) as your problem.

Schiit can't stay in business returning "fixed" equipment with problems. I'm assuming that Schiit repaired, rather than replaced your unit. I sent in an Asgard 3 last year, and asked if a replacement could be cross-shipped. Their reply "we don't do that".


----------



## DAPpower

cgb3 said:


> .
> 
> Shouldn't you be talking to Schiit Customer Service about this?
> 
> ...


When I returned my first unit, Schiit sent a replacement unit Standard Overnight the same day I dropped off my first unit to be shipped back.

I recieved it the next day, so they do send replacement units to some degree, I think they did send a used unit to me however.

The main problem in my understanding is that I set the volume way to high on the Jot because my source volume wasn't properly set, I cranked up the analog wheel on the Jot 2 to compensate, I keep it playing for 12 hours straight and it could have damaged some component on the Jot.

Yes, I'm just waiting on a reply from Schiit, hopefully they let me ship it back to them for another replacement......


----------



## ksb643

DAPpower said:


> When I returned my first unit, Schiit sent a replacement unit Standard Overnight the same day I dropped off my first unit to be shipped back.
> 
> I recieved it the next day, so they do send replacement units to some degree, I think they did send a used unit to me however.
> 
> ...


Damage to the hp is much more likely. Imo


----------



## DAPpower

ksb643 said:


> Damage to the hp is much more likely. Imo



I know that sounds like the logical conclusion but I tested all my headphones with different sources and systems and it sounds just fine.


----------



## tincanear (Feb 25, 2021)

you should make sure the iDSD NEO is running the most stable version of software / firmware.  note that sometimes the mfr's newest release firmware just has more features, but isn't necessarily the most stable.  check iDSD NEO user forums for recommendations.


----------



## ksb643

DAPpower said:


> I know that sounds like the logical conclusion but I tested all my headphones with different sources and systems and it sounds just fine.


Good to hear!


----------



## spookyshan

In1unison said:


> Jot2 vs....



I noticed we have the same setup, Valhalla 2 and t.1 2nd Gen! What’s the difference between the two with the T.1 2nd Gen? Jot2 better than Val2?


----------



## In1unison

spookyshan said:


> I noticed we have the same setup, Valhalla 2 and t.1 2nd Gen! What’s the difference between the two with the T.1 2nd Gen? Jot2 better than Val2?


I wouldn't say one is better than the other. On Valhalla2 T1 2nd sounds almost lush and full-bodied.  Trebble is rounded but still detailed.  Jot2 gives T1 2nd more punch in the lows and sharpness in the highs but without harshness.  It is as if Jot2 makes a headphone sound V-shaped as opposed to Valhalla2 which makes mids more prominent.  I choose one or the other depending on the music I want to listen to.  I hope the above description makes sense.


----------



## DAPpower

So I have a question about clipping in AMPs, from what I know, clipping in headphone amps is when the AMP is playing at volumes that are too high for it to handle as it may not be able to reproduce a certain frequency at that volume.

Could this sort of clipping potentially permantely damage a headphone amp?

Lets say that I have a cheaper/weak headphone amp and I'm trying to drive a huge planar headphone, becuase the amp is not powerful enough to properly drive the planars, I crank up the volume much higher than normal on the amp to compensate, would this cause clipping distortion and potentially damage the amp at such high power demand?


----------



## tincanear (Feb 26, 2021)

while performing the 'headphone' burn-in test, did the Jot 2 get warm or hot (especially on the underside) ?    Diana V2 is 91dB/mW per the specs I could locate, and is typical for a medium-efficiency planar.  Susvara, etc. that are in the low 80 dB/mW are much much more stressful on the amplifier (need 10X the power for same volume level SPL as Diana or most DCA cans).  100mW, which would not be that much power (~1/50 of max) for Jot 2, would be over 110dB (very very loud).  for reference, a smoke detector is ~90dB, and 110dB would be "twice as loud" as that.

clipping distortion typically causes an increase in odd high frequency harmonics that can damage tweeters and headphone drivers.


----------



## DAPpower

tincanear said:


> while performing the 'headphone' burn-in test, did the Jot 2 get warm or hot (especially on the underside) ?



I think it was warm but should be normal temperatures when the amp was being put to work.

My question on clipping damage is just for my general knowledge, I already sent the Jot 2 back for repair.


----------



## tincanear

keep us posted when you receive it back.  if you have a kill-a-watt meter, you can measure the AC power draw (at both idle and at headphone burn-in levels).  if it fails, then likely the idle AC power draw will change also.  note that kill-a-watt meter has both Watt and VA measurement settings, these are not interchangeable.


----------



## tamahome77 (Feb 26, 2021)

Just want to chip in and say the Jot 2 has great synergy with the hifiman HE1000 V1 (foam modded) headphones via balanced output.  Finally a decently priced head amplifier that's capable of driving the He1000 V1s with very good authority.  If you must grab a built-in dac with the Jot 2, get the AK4490 dac BUT it would be very much worthwhile to grab the uptone regen with amber light version to pair with it.  Without the uptone regen, the 4490 dac sounded just okay.  Uptone regen really lifted the soft veiled sounding 4490 dac and gave it much needed overall clarity.   This entire combo gave a really balanced sound to the He1000v1 - full, rich, airy and tight punchy bass.  Vocal seems to be at a good position - not too forward or far away.  Replacing the built-in dac with balanced bifrost 2, yielded slightly better micro detail, sharper and brighter sound but loses a little on the richness and fullness.   So swapping the built-in 4490 dac with the bifrost 2 may not be a worthwhile upgrade when paired with the HE1000v1.  I've paired the uptone regen with bifrost 2 and didn't detect any improvement like I did with the 4490 dac - leading me to believe the unison is a really good usb module.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Feb 26, 2021)

Ended up getting some Amazon sold balanced cable for the 6XX. Definitely a different sound signature than SE. Like many have said, with the Jot2, it's like a stronger, tighter bass, and more defined treble (not peaky, just more...detailed). I've never heard the 6XX sound like this.

It does lose some lushness, and makes it more technically proficient. Good stuff, though I admit that I prefer the lean towards smoother sound. Make no mistake, the 6XX sounds like a higher tier headphone now, though I miss the softness. Still the harder hitting bass, and cleaner up range is a new type of great.

The Jot2 is definitely an amp that will synergize with some headphones and not others depending on what you want.


----------



## Mark-sf

DAPpower said:


> I think it was warm but should be normal temperatures when the amp was being put to work.
> 
> My question on clipping damage is just for my general knowledge, I already sent the Jot 2 back for repair.


Jumping in here there are two places in the Jot where clipping could appear. The first is in the preamp section if you overload its inputs with too high of a signal. This will cause distortion at all volume levels but generally will not damage the headphone. The second would be in the amp where you are driving it with too high of a signal or the gain switch in the wrong position for the load on the amp. This distortion will change with volume and could damage the headphone but is unlikely to unless it has multiple drivers where the tweeter cannot handle as much power. Clipping is far more likely to damage a multiway speaker.

Had you not sent it back, I would have had you try a set of IEMs (even cheap ones) in the SE output with low gain set and vary the volume. I would have also had you try a 400Hz tone from a free phone app to get a better idea as to the type of distortion. 

Finally, you mentioned burning in the Diana's. Given that they are in the 40ohm range with about 90db/mw sensitivity, I would not expect the Jot would run into thermal issues unless you were running them above 100db which is totally not necessary for burning them in (unless you literally what to burn them. . Therefore, I would expect any distortion impacting both channels to be due to the power supply as the likelihood of both channels going out together is nil given the dual design. This may point to a power problem such as a surge or transient that occurred due to the continuous time period you were running. Once the Schiit tech gets the unit, this will be obvious and you should try and find out what failed to ensure you don't have a lurking environmental problem.


----------



## Odin412

Mad Lust Envy said:


> The Jot2 is definitely an amp that will synergize with some headphones and not others depending on what you want.



Yes, that's the case for almost all amps IMHO. That's what makes this hobby fun - trying different amp/headphones combos to find the ones that you really like.


----------



## JES

I find that I listen at what I consider low volume 80% of the time (not sure how to quantify "low") with my Audeze LCD-2 Classic headphones.

To those with experience with the LCD-2 or similar, will this amp give me any trouble at lower volume levels? I will initially listen through the SE output, as I haven't figured out what balanced cable to get, but eventually I'll move to balanced.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Feb 27, 2021)

If anything, you'll have more issues on the higher side of the pot (potential noise/distortion from your source), long before you have any issues on the low volume pot side.


----------



## In1unison

JES said:


> I find that I listen at what I consider low volume 80% of the time (not sure how to quantify "low") with my Audeze LCD-2 Classic headphones.
> 
> To those with experience with the LCD-2 or similar, will this amp give me any trouble at lower volume levels? I will initially listen through the SE output, as I haven't figured out what balanced cable to get, but eventually I'll move to balanced.


Not sure what do you mean by trouble? My listening levels are also relatively low, and from balanced output and with low gain, volume pot for LCD-2F is at 9-11 o'clock position. Balanced output from my DAC being at 0dB (4V) bypassing the volume control.


----------



## rgnrk87

Just got my Jot 2 and im experiencing some hiss out of the SE on my iSine 10. They are 16 ohm and 110 db sensitivity. Is that normal?  There's also noticeably more hiss out of the SE on my Anole VX iem which is 15-19 ohms and 110-113 sensitivity.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Feb 27, 2021)

What's your source? Might help narrow it down.

Like I get hiss out of my TV's optical out, from my Modius to the Jot 2. From any other optical, I get no hiss, so I know it's the TV.

Though my guess is that your headphones are too sensitive.


----------



## rgnrk87

Mad Lust Envy said:


> What's your source? Might help narrow it down.
> 
> Like I get hiss out of my TV's optical out, from my Modius to the Jot 2. From any other optical, I get no hiss, so I know it's the TV.


Bifrost 2 balanced. Just to add more context. I also tried the isine on my pc front panel and rear audio out and its dead silent. Anole on the pc front and back slight hiss. 
My pc motherboard has special ports feeding the bifrost so i would expect great performance.


----------



## JES

Mad Lust Envy said:


> If anything, you'll have more issues on the higher side of the pot (potential noise/distortion from your source), long before you have any issues on the low volume pot side.





In1unison said:


> Not sure what do you mean by trouble? My listening levels are also relatively low, and from balanced output and with low gain, volume pot for LCD-2F is at 9-11 o'clock position. Balanced output from my DAC being at 0dB (4V) bypassing the volume control.


By trouble, I mean things like channel imbalance or not being quiet enough. Like a jump from silence to too loud, bypassing my preferred listening level.

Good answers. I won't worry about it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Feb 27, 2021)

rgnrk87 said:


> Bifrost 2 balanced. Just to add more context. I also tried the isine on my pc front panel and rear audio out and its dead silent. Anole on the pc front and back slight hiss.
> My pc motherboard has special ports feeding the bifrost so i would expect great performance.


My guess is it's because this is a very powerful amp. It's gonna pick up more noise for highly sensitive headphones, than a low output from the pc at low volume.


----------



## rgnrk87

Mad Lust Envy said:


> My guess is it's because this is a very powerful amp. It's gonna pick up more noise for highly sensitive headphones, than a low output from the pc at low volume.


Thanks. It was just unexpected since the Jot product page says "Enjoy all your headphones, from the most power-hungry to the most sensitive". Does anyone else get hiss with sensitive cans or iems with the jot?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I don't do IEMs but I do have a pair of jvc marshmallows I can try and see if I get hiss. Tomorrow.


----------



## showme99

rgnrk87 said:


> Thanks. It was just unexpected since the Jot product page says "Enjoy all your headphones, from the most power-hungry to the most sensitive". Does anyone else get hiss with sensitive cans or iems with the jot?


Also, make sure you're in low gain when using iems with the Jot. High gain will definitely cause some hiss.


----------



## rgnrk87

showme99 said:


> Also, make sure you're in low gain when using iems with the Jot. High gain will definitely cause some hiss.


yes its on low gain


----------



## ColdsnapBry

If I got a Jotunheim 2 with built in DAC, the XLR output is still balanced right? What wbout single ended? Just asking as I'm a fan of using balanced if you're using USB, to remove groundloops and what not.


----------



## Mark-sf

ColdsnapBry said:


> If I got a Jotunheim 2 with built in DAC, the XLR output is still balanced right? What wbout single ended? Just asking as I'm a fan of using balanced if you're using USB, to remove groundloops and what not.


If you are referring to the headphone outputs the XLR one is balanced and the 1/4 one is single-ended.


----------



## tincanear (Mar 1, 2021)

ColdsnapBry said:


> If I got a Jotunheim 2 with built in DAC, the XLR output is still balanced right? What wbout single ended? Just asking as I'm a fan of using balanced if you're using USB, to remove groundloops and what not.


for Jotunheim 2, i believe the front panel XLR 4-pin HP out and rear panel XLR Pre-outs are active with internal DAC modules (cards) for both D/S and Multibit versions.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Mar 1, 2021)

Anyone have any idea on speakers to pair up with the Jot 2? Or maybe just the Modius? Desktop speakers. Need something for my computer setup. I assume powered bookshelf speakers, but have no idea where to start. Nothing too fancy.


----------



## Soundmancan

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Anyone have any idea on speakers to pair up with the Jot 2? Or maybe just the Modius? Desktop speakers. Need something for my computer setup. I assume powered bookshelf speakers, but have no idea where to start. Nothing too fancy.


What price range are you looking at? I have a pair of Klipsch R-41pm's that are 35 wpc and come with a remote, phono input, line level input, optical & usb inputs as well as a subwoofer output & RCA inputs. They sound great and get plenty loud and not too big as to be able to fit on your desk. I am a fan of Klipsch and their horn speakers and they are currently on sale for $275 on Best Buy's web site.


----------



## In1unison (Mar 1, 2021)

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Anyone have any idea on speakers to pair up with the Jot 2? Or maybe just the Modius? Desktop speakers. Need something for my computer setup. I assume powered bookshelf speakers, but have no idea where to start. Nothing too fancy.


Yamaha HS5 or Adam Audio T5V is a good start.  They really make excellent speakers in the $200 range for a single unit.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Mar 1, 2021)

Soundmancan said:


> What price range are you looking at? I have a pair of Klipsch R-41pm's that are 35 wpc and come with a remote, phono input, line level input, optical & usb inputs as well as a subwoofer output & RCA inputs. They sound great and get plenty loud and not too big as to be able to fit on your desk. I am a fan of Klipsch and their horn speakers and they are currently on sale for $275 on Best Buy's web site.


I haven't decided on price. Probably not so expensive. I need to get into speakers first. I don't need something that serious. Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## schneiderdn1974

Mad Lust Envy said:


> I haven't decided on price. Probably not so expensive. I need to get into speakers first. I don't need something that serious. Thanks for the suggestions guys.


Well, . . . since you're going to have them on your desktop (i.e., assuming 2-3 feet from your listening position), I'd definitely recommend purchasing some larger non-powered speakers and a pair of mono block Schiit Aegir amps. Sweeten the deal with some really expensive braided speaker cables and a set of high-end XLRs and you'll be set!!  . . . In all seriousness, here's a decent recommendation from Mr. Guttenberg ($200/pair):


----------



## schneiderdn1974

Mad Lust Envy said:


> I haven't decided on price. Probably not so expensive. I need to get into speakers first. I don't need something that serious. Thanks for the suggestions guys.


I've also heard these are pretty good for the price ($150/pair): https://m-audio.com/bx4


----------



## DougD

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Anyone have any idea on speakers to pair up with the Jot 2? Or maybe just the Modius? Desktop speakers. Need something for my computer setup. I assume powered bookshelf speakers, but have no idea where to start. Nothing too fancy.


Emotiva has several AirMotiv models that are very affordable, and AudioEngine is another brand that is often recommended in this segment. I'm sure there are others, I quit looking when I got some AirMotivs X years ago. Obviously the upper-end for desktop/nearfield-monitors can go as high as you're willing to spend. I don't do critical listening on speakers, so modest worked for me. The Jot2 will let you connect the powered speakers with XLR connectors, which is a plus.


----------



## Mark-sf

Mad Lust Envy said:


> I haven't decided on price. Probably not so expensive. I need to get into speakers first. I don't need something that serious. Thanks for the suggestions guys.


Take a look at the desktop ones from Edifier. Their actives start at $99 and are decent.


----------



## In1unison

Another review


----------



## chillaxing

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Anyone have any idea on speakers to pair up with the Jot 2? Or maybe just the Modius? Desktop speakers. Need something for my computer setup. I assume powered bookshelf speakers, but have no idea where to start. Nothing too fancy.



sony ss-cs5   $120 but can be had for around $80 during sales.

https://www.amazon.com/Sony-SSCS5-3-Driver-Bookshelf-Speaker/dp/B00O8YLMVA


----------



## tameral

Actually, so I've been debating the Asgard but am settling on the Jotenheim 2 for future proofing and more power.  I was thinking of getting the multibit installed.  I have a topping e30 that I pair with a darkvoice which has the same chip as the modius - so wasn't wanting to duplicate that and was thinking of trying a multibit. 

Is the multibit not a sensible choice, dipping the toe in that kind of sound?  Maybe taming the brightness a bit that I've read about of this amp?

Of course, in true gear slut style - I've been debating just going all out and getting the bifrost 2.

Is there any issue with quality control with these?  These are awfully new and I've early adopted a few things in my life (prophet 5 most recently) that turned out to be complicated


----------



## In1unison (Mar 2, 2021)

tameral said:


> Actually, so I've been debating the Asgard but am settling on the Jotenheim 2 for future proofing and more power.  I was thinking of getting the multibit installed.  I have a topping e30 that I pair with a darkvoice which has the same chip as the modius - so wasn't wanting to duplicate that and was thinking of trying a multibit.
> 
> Is the multibit not a sensible choice, dipping the toe in that kind of sound?  Maybe taming the brightness a bit that I've read about of this amp?
> 
> ...


C`mon man, you live in Florida! Mine had no issues whatsoever and Schiit support is, from my experience, top notch. Also, either keep E30 or get Bitfrost 2, internal card is a waste.


----------



## tameral

In1unison said:


> C`mon man, you live in Florida! Mine had no issues whatsoever and Schiit support is, from my experience, top notch. Also, either keep E30 or get Bitfrost 2, internal card is a waste.


Any feedback about the volume knob and lack of travel due to this thing being super powerful?

I have the 6xx and the LCD-2f 

Regards


----------



## Luckyleo (Mar 2, 2021)

tameral said:


> Actually, so I've been debating the Asgard but am settling on the Jotenheim 2 for future proofing and more power.  I was thinking of getting the multibit installed.  I have a topping e30 that I pair with a darkvoice which has the same chip as the modius - so wasn't wanting to duplicate that and was thinking of trying a multibit.
> 
> Is the multibit not a sensible choice, dipping the toe in that kind of sound?  Maybe taming the brightness a bit that I've read about of this amp?
> 
> ...


When I had the Jot1 (have the Jot2 now) I ordered with the multibit card.  Compared to stand alone dacs (especially BF2) I would say you could do better by purchasing a stand alone.  I've read comments here and there that seem to agree with me. YMMV


----------



## tameral

I think I'm gonna sell some astronomy gear and go all in with Schiit.  I just can't deal with a bunch of Topping.


----------



## LittleJoe919

I have added the Bifrost 2 and The Jot 2 in the last week and I think it's sounds excellent with my elex. Keep in mind, I was upgrading from the drop/grace dac balanced and a 789.


----------



## In1unison

tameral said:


> Any feedback about the volume knob and lack of travel due to this thing being super powerful?
> 
> I have the 6xx and the LCD-2f
> 
> Regards


He has a point there, but I don't know if it is a problem. LCD-2F is on 9.30 to 11.00, low gain, balanced out and balanced input. No channel imbalance that I can notice. My DAC is on fixed balanced out @ 4V (0dB), so I do have an option to run it through volume pot and eliminate the problem that doesn't exist


----------



## In1unison

tameral said:


> I think I'm gonna sell some astronomy gear and go all in with Schiit.  I just can't deal with a bunch of Topping.


Lol


----------



## Luckyleo

tameral said:


> I think I'm gonna sell some astronomy gear and go all in with Schiit.  I just can't deal with a bunch of Topping.


Topping measures great!  Some of the gear on this thread measures like Schiit.  However, when I listen to music, I can "get no satisfaction" from measurements.  Give me the music baby!


----------



## tkddans

AppleheadMay said:


>


That is beautiful. The silver hardware on wood cabinetry. As a man with a wood shop in his garage, I am digging that image. Kudos man.


----------



## In1unison

tameral said:


> I think I'm gonna sell some astronomy gear and go all in with Schiit.  I just can't deal with a bunch of Topping.


You won't be sorry LCD-2F + Jot2 blows Cobham's Destiny into enjoyment stratosphere


----------



## JES

Luckyleo said:


> When I had the Jot1 (have the Jot2 now) I ordered with the multiunit card.  Compared to stand alone dacs (especially BF2) I would say you could do better by purchasing a stand alone.  I've read comments here and there that seem to agree with me. YMMV


I read what was said in this thread and elsewhere, and the point that a standalone DAC feeding the J2 is the best route is well taken.

But since I'm severely space-restricted right now and I can't decide what I really want out of a DAC yet, I ordered a J2 with the AK4490 module. So the fact that these modules are an option was a selling point to me. Schiit product design and marketing wins.

So now I get to DAC shop at my leisure. And the Hip Dac I've been using can be relegated for use with my phone, which is what it was for in the first place.


----------



## In1unison

JES said:


> I read what was said in this thread and elsewhere, and the point that a standalone DAC feeding the J2 is the best route is well taken.
> 
> But since I'm severely space-restricted right now and I can't decide what I really want out of a DAC yet, I ordered a J2 with the AK4490 module. So the fact that these modules are an option was a selling point to me. Schiit product design and marketing wins.
> 
> So now I get to DAC shop at my leisure. And the Hip Dac I've been using can be relegated for use with my phone, which is what it was for in the first place.


How could you? 😂


----------



## Luckyleo

JES said:


> I read what was said in this thread and elsewhere, and the point that a standalone DAC feeding the J2 is the best route is well taken.
> 
> But since I'm severely space-restricted right now and I can't decide what I really want out of a DAC yet, I ordered a J2 with the AK4490 module. So the fact that these modules are an option was a selling point to me. Schiit product design and marketing wins.
> 
> So now I get to DAC shop at my leisure. And the Hip Dac I've been using can be relegated for use with my phone, which is what it was for in the first place.


Very practical solution!  Let us know your thoughts once things settle in.


----------



## PopZeus

2 questions about the Jot 2...

is there a known way to just have the preamp output unity gain for an integrated amp? 
Can you run the balanced outs to a power amp and the SE outs to a sub simultaneously?


----------



## tkddans (Mar 3, 2021)

Ok I just finished reading every page of this thread. I see a lot of A90 comparing and THX 789. Lots of hype around the Jot 2, particularly with the bifrost 2 as the DAC.

I currently have a Monolith DAC/amp THX AAA-788 (the one Josh Valour recommends highly at $500). Does anyone have experience with this particular DAC/amp to be able to compare?

Thanks!


----------



## jnak00

PopZeus said:


> 2 questions about the Jot 2...
> 
> is there a known way to just have the preamp output unity gain for an integrated amp?
> Can you run the balanced outs to a power amp and the SE outs to a sub simultaneously?



1. Cranking the volume up should do this.  Don't forget to turn it down when you go back to headphones
2. Yes, both preamp outs are both active when they are switched on.


----------



## AppleheadMay

tkddans said:


> That is beautiful. The silver hardware on wood cabinetry. As a man with a wood shop in his garage, I am digging that image. Kudos man.


Thanks man!
Yes, it does both look and sound great.
I dig your avatar by the way!


----------



## AppleheadMay (Mar 2, 2021)

tkddans said:


> Ok I just finished reading every page of this thread. I see a lot of A90 comparing and THX 789. Lots of hype around the Joy 2, particularly with the bifrost 2 as the DAC.
> 
> I currently have a Monolith DAC/amp THX AAA-788 (the one Josh Valour recommends highly at $500). Does anyone have experience with this particular DAC/amp to be able to compare?
> 
> Thanks!



By the way, I watch Joshua Valour's videos as well from time to time and find his videos high quality production for YouTube.
That said, he's a professional YouTuber and as usual it's all about sponsoring and cashing in.
I don't find his reviews objective and they follow the standard professional review guidelines if you know what I mean.

So to me it's all commerce (read: BS with the sole purpose of emptying people's pockets).
I don't have the Topping stack but it's known to be superclean (vs. musical) that measure flat like the THX amps.
I could have a use for that and wouldn't mind buying a stack of the A90 and D90 but find the price way too high for what they are and the components they use (for Topping).
I do have (and had) some Schiit stacks. I like the middle sized ones (Bifrost etc...), didn't like the small ones and never heard the bigger ones.
I find their middle sized stacks to sound musical and enjoyable and they have gobs of power. I think they're a great value at their price.
Hyped? Sure but they deserve praise in my humble opinion. At the very least they fit my taste.


----------



## tkddans

AppleheadMay said:


> By the way, I watch Joshua Valour's videos as well from time to time and find his videos high quality production for YouTube.
> That said, he's a professional YouTuber and as usual it's all about sponsoring and cashing in.
> I don't find his reviews objective and they follow the standard professional review guidelines if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...



I am very tempted. Very tempted.

Unfortunately I only just recently purchased the Monolith, and upgrading to a Bifrost 2 + Jot 2 combo would be a fairly large upgrade cost (even after selling the Monolith). As much as it pains me, it pains my wife's concern for our wallets more if I buy yet another piece of gear this month!

I see myself living with the Monolith for a half year or longer, and then going in for the Schiit stack. It helps that Schiit has a good return policy. I'll want to compare for my own ears. It sounds like I'll love them, but I've felt "meh" about high tier Schiit in the past that I tried and returned. I had a modi/magni/heresy upgrade cycle going for a few years, before finally getting into Monolith a couple months ago. It's been a nice side or upgrade (depending on taste and how you look at it) from the bottom tier Schiit stack I had.


----------



## Smoothstereo

In1unison said:


> Another review



I wonder if his unit is a little off spec'd (imperfect). My Jot2 doesn't have any channel imbalance at the lowest volume levels.


----------



## In1unison

Smoothstereo said:


> I wonder if his unit is a little off spec'd (imperfect). My Jot2 doesn't have any channel imbalance at the lowest volume levels.


I haven't noticed it either, but I am also not using IEMs.


----------



## In1unison

AppleheadMay said:


> By the way, I watch Joshua Valour's videos as well from time to time and find his videos high quality production for YouTube.
> That said, he's a professional YouTuber and as usual it's all about sponsoring and cashing in.
> I don't find his reviews objective and they follow the standard professional review guidelines if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


You have to love recent non-review reviews by Joshua and the like. One review (don't remember the channel) was particularly cringeworthy suggesting HD560S was a more neutral headphone than S4X.  Arrogance was quite something to behold.


----------



## elira

Smoothstereo said:


> I wonder if his unit is a little off spec'd (imperfect). My Jot2 doesn't have any channel imbalance at the lowest volume levels.


Not all potentiometers will have this. It’s one of the downsides of these pots, it’s impossible to avoid channel imbalances. They are very high quality but they are not perfect.


----------



## tameral

I ordered the Jotunheim 2 and the Modius.  I was very close to getting the Bifrost2 but held back for now.


----------



## In1unison

tameral said:


> I ordered the Jotunheim 2 and the Modius.  I was very close to getting the Bifrost2 but held back for now.


Expect some harshness at high frequencies from Jot2 for a day or two. It smooths out nicely afterwards.


----------



## tameral (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Shakarone

rgnrk87 said:


> Thanks. It was just unexpected since the Jot product page says "Enjoy all your headphones, from the most power-hungry to the most sensitive". Does anyone else get hiss with sensitive cans or iems with the jot?


When I first got my jot immediately I noticed a loud noise floor with all my iems. I have it running from pc to modius then xlr to jot. I'm coming from a topping a90 which doesn't have this problem at all. I thought maybe mine was defective so I got another unit sent to me but it had the same issue. So I'm thinking this amp just won't work with sensitive iems like advertised.


----------



## Vercingetirex

tameral said:


> I ordered the Jotunheim 2 and the Modius.  I was very close to getting the Bifrost2 but held back for now.


Nah you saved money, while getting a superior DAC.


----------



## tkddans

Shakarone said:


> When I first got my jot immediately I noticed a loud noise floor with all my iems. I have it running from pc to modius then xlr to jot. I'm coming from a topping a90 which doesn't have this problem at all. I thought maybe mine was defective so I got another unit sent to me but it had the same issue. So I'm thinking this amp just won't work with sensitive iems like advertised.


Good note. Thanks for sharing.

I just got into IEM’s with a ThieAudio Clairvoyance and don’t want to run into an issue. I have what seems very quiet playback through Monolith THX DAC/amp.

I will still like to buy the Jot and Bifrost combo, and return them if needed.


----------



## Rattle

Vercingetirex said:


> Nah you saved money, while getting a superior DAC.



I have them both there's no way the modius is a "superior" dac. It might measure in a way that might make it "superior" to someone that doesn't know better or hasn't heard them both. 
Your schiit posting is incessant.


----------



## In1unison

Rattle said:


> I have them both there's no way the modius is a "superior" dac. It might measure in a way that might make it "superior" to someone that doesn't know better or hasn't heard them both.
> Your schiit posting is incessant.


He is one of the "all good measuring DACs sound the same" camp. The rest of us are hallucinating.


----------



## Vercingetirex

I don't think you are hallucinating, but you definitely are enjoying the bifrost 2 for its elevated harmonic distortions. Having heard the Ares II another R2R dac, which measure well for a R2R dac, you can pick up on the poor harmonics.  I imagien the worse measuring bifrost would be more of the same.


----------



## Soundmancan

Vercingetirex said:


> Nah you saved money, while getting a superior DAC.


This is nothing more than an argument from ignorance. Perhaps you should make your way to ASR where they embrace this vitriol. I personally had the Modius and still currently have the Bifrost 2 and Gungnir multibit. These dacs are paired with the Jotunheim 2 and Vali 2+ and sound amazing, measurements be damned. I have also had the A90/D90 stack, Magni Heresy, THX 789 and the Magnius. I sold those and am immeasureably more satisfied with my current gear because it is much more enjoyable to listen to. These "good measuring amps" just don't connect me to the music. The emotional factor just isnt there. Ofcourse, this is just my opinion on what I like. I don't dam anyone for their preferences even you and people like you that believe measurements are the be all end all. So come here with something intelligent to say and please have some experience with the gear you are putting down. Thank you.


----------



## tameral (Mar 4, 2021)

I ordered the modius with the jotunheim for a low cost sure thing that matches the size.  What I want is one of the multibit dacs.  I think I'll start with the updated modi multibit when they upgrade that with unison USB and hopefully other improvements - if such a thing comes to pass - but a bifrost could well be in my future for sure.  Perhaps DACs are like synthesizers and the ones with just the right kind of imperfection in them - like a minimoog - stand above.


----------



## In1unison

tameral said:


> I ordered the modius with the jotunheim for a low cost sure thing that matches the size.  What I want is one of the multibit dacs.  I think I'll start with the updated modi multibit when they upgrade that with unison USB and hopefully other improvements - if such a thing comes to pass - but a bifrost could well be in my future for sure.  Perhaps DACs are like synthesizers and the ones with just the right kind of imperfection in them - like a minimoog - stand above.


Don't fall into the trap by calling it "imperfections." Besides would you call sounds from the real-life instrument like the cello, imperfect?


----------



## tameral

It's more of an effort not to build up a straw man - by embracing their perception of imperfect - and still saying it is in fact more perfect that way


----------



## TheAuthor

Some Jot 2 impressions coming from Asgard 3 (Bifrost 2 - Jot 2 - XLR out - Sundaras) - I'm very happy with it so far because it fixed an issue with the A3+Sundara combo which was excessively relaxed/distant midrange in my opinion. Male vocals in particular are now as engaging and present as they need to be (I noticed this difference from day 1). Thanks to this I find myself using EQ much less, now I only use it when I want extra bass. I don't find it exhausting at all, I listen to it every day for hours without a second thought. Other than that, detail has also improved somewhat and I have no complaints about soundstage.


----------



## ksorota

Has anyone been able to compare the GSX mini to the Jot.2. 

I know I should not get hung up on the marketing speak (2400 for 400), but the simplicity of going with a all in unit for a 1/3 the cost of the mini opens up opportunities for other headphone purchases.  For non critical listening I am wondering how much of a difference there is.  Honestly the mini is a great amp, and I would probably miss it, but then again, a thicker wallet is always nice too!


----------



## Vercingetirex

Soundmancan said:


> *This is nothing more than an argument from ignorance.* Perhaps you should make your way to ASR where they embrace this vitriol. I personally had the Modius and still currently have the Bifrost 2 and Gungnir multibit. These dacs are paired with the Jotunheim 2 and Vali 2+ and sound amazing, measurements be damned. I have also had the A90/D90 stack, Magni Heresy, THX 789 and the Magnius. I sold those and am immeasureably more satisfied with my current gear because it is much more enjoyable to listen to. These "good measuring amps" just don't connect me to the music. The emotional factor just isnt there. Ofcourse, this is just my opinion on what I like. I don't dam anyone for their preferences even you and people like you that believe measurements are the be all end all. So come here with something intelligent to say and please have some experience with the gear you are putting down. Thank you.



The irony.


----------



## Arniesb

Soundmancan said:


> This is nothing more than an argument from ignorance. Perhaps you should make your way to ASR where they embrace this vitriol. I personally had the Modius and still currently have the Bifrost 2 and Gungnir multibit. These dacs are paired with the Jotunheim 2 and Vali 2+ and sound amazing, measurements be damned. I have also had the A90/D90 stack, Magni Heresy, THX 789 and the Magnius. I sold those and am immeasureably more satisfied with my current gear because it is much more enjoyable to listen to. These "good measuring amps" just don't connect me to the music. The emotional factor just isnt there. Ofcourse, this is just my opinion on what I like. I don't dam anyone for their preferences even you and people like you that believe measurements are the be all end all. So come here with something intelligent to say and please have some experience with the gear you are putting down. Thank you.


What is your source mate?


----------



## Rattle

ksorota said:


> Has anyone been able to compare the GSX mini to the Jot.2.
> 
> I know I should not get hung up on the marketing speak (2400 for 400), but the simplicity of going with a all in unit for a 1/3 the cost of the mini opens up opportunities for other headphone purchases.  For non critical listening I am wondering how much of a difference there is.  Honestly the mini is a great amp, and I would probably miss it, but then again, a thicker wallet is always nice too!



I haven't heard the mini but spent a little time with a 3F. Compares nicely for the price imo. Wouldn't mind hearing a mini though


----------



## ian91

Shakarone said:


> When I first got my jot immediately I noticed a loud noise floor with all my iems. I have it running from pc to modius then xlr to jot. I'm coming from a topping a90 which doesn't have this problem at all. I thought maybe mine was defective so I got another unit sent to me but it had the same issue. So I'm thinking this amp just won't work with sensitive iems like advertised.


I have similar issues with my IEMs and its a shame its advertised like it is. Invest in an ifi IEMatch to plug into the single with an adapter and youll drop that hiss to inaudible levels.


----------



## Luckyleo

Soundmancan said:


> This is nothing more than an argument from ignorance. Perhaps you should make your way to ASR where they embrace this vitriol. I personally had the Modius and still currently have the Bifrost 2 and Gungnir multibit. These dacs are paired with the Jotunheim 2 and Vali 2+ and sound amazing, measurements be damned. I have also had the A90/D90 stack, Magni Heresy, THX 789 and the Magnius. I sold those and am immeasureably more satisfied with my current gear because it is much more enjoyable to listen to. These "good measuring amps" just don't connect me to the music. The emotional factor just isnt there. Ofcourse, this is just my opinion on what I like. I don't dam anyone for their preferences even you and people like you that believe measurements are the be all end all. So come here with something intelligent to say and please have some experience with the gear you are putting down. Thank you.


Based on his comments, I think 
[IMG alt="Vercingetirex"]https://cdn.head-fi.org/avatars/m/539/539958.jpg?1606925644[/IMG]
Vercingetirex​
Would LOVE Grados.... LOL


----------



## Lalerfy

Soundmancan said:


> I sold those and am immeasurably more satisfied with my current gear because it is much more enjoyable to listen to.
> These "good measuring amps" just don't connect me to the music. The emotional factor just isn't there.


So important - but almost unquantifiable.
Dry and lifeless vs full and luscious.


----------



## Delta9K

tameral said:


> Any feedback about the volume knob and lack of travel due to this thing being super powerful?
> 
> I have the 6xx and the LCD-2f
> 
> Regards


I have not experienced any issues with volume levels, or the ability to finely control volume.
Typical useable range on the Jot 2 volume pot for me (demonstrated as hour hands on a clock) is 7:30 - 10, sometimes to 11 if I am really rocking it out and also dependent on which phone is being worked. I should also state for the record that I have the Jot 2 gain setting in the “high” position - it’s probably a subjective point but it sounds better to me there.

Specifically speaking to working my LCD-2 Pre Fazor on the Jot 2 (Balanced); The volume range is typically between 8:30 - 11 ish


----------



## csl67

How does this do with low ohm/high sensitivity headphones? Still waiting on mine. Will I be able to get past the channel imbalance range on the pot with an Ananda and my balanced cable?


----------



## Luckyleo

csl67 said:


> How does this do with low ohm/high sensitivity headphones? Still waiting on mine. Will I be able to get past the channel imbalance range on the pot with an Ananda and my balanced cable?


Love the BF2/Jot2 with Grados.  In my opinion they have tremendous synergy


----------



## In1unison

csl67 said:


> How does this do with low ohm/high sensitivity headphones? Still waiting on mine. Will I be able to get past the channel imbalance range on the pot with an Ananda and my balanced cable?


LCD-XC sounds great (20 Ohm; 100 dB).  On low gain my modestly loud listening is on 9.00 to 11.00 volume pot position


----------



## csl67

Thanks; Ananda actually seems a little less sensitive than both of those so I should be good. I was worried, especially since I got a custom balanced cable made without thinking, with the reports of IEM hiss and such but I don’t know anything about iems and I guess they might be a lot more sensitive than a headphone I consider sensitive.


----------



## In1unison

csl67 said:


> Thanks; Ananda actually seems a little less sensitive than both of those so I should be good. I was worried, especially since I got a custom balanced cable made without thinking, with the reports of IEM hiss and such but I don’t know anything about iems and I guess they might be a lot more sensitive than a headphone I consider sensitive.


I don't have IEMs but as far as full size cans, I detected no issues with channel imbalance whatsoever. I'm running balanced throughout.


----------



## Smoothstereo

No channel imbalance on any of my low impedance high sensitivity hps like AQ Nighthawk 25 ohm 100/99 db, Denon D5200 24 ohm 103db, or Fidelio X2HR 30 ohm 100db. I use Balance in and out on high gain, my dial is around 8:30 to 9:30. For my Sundara at 37 ohm 94db, dial is at 10 to 11 o'clock. If i use low gain, the dial position would need to be turned  approximately about half hour more respectively. 

Jot2 does feel like it has tons of power and would be ideal for harder to drive headphones, but even on easier to drive headphones like mine, is still a good pairing.


----------



## tkddans (Mar 6, 2021)

Just ordered the Jot 2 + Bifrost 2.

Will compare combinations of it alongside and against...
- Modi Multibit
- Monolith THX 788 DAC/amp

I’ll try the modi plugged into the Jot 2, the THX into the Jot 2, the Bifrost 2 into the Jot 2, and the Bifrost 2 into the Monolith amp.

Should be interesting. I’ll have the Bifrost 2 and Jot 2 in a week hopefully.


----------



## JES

tkddans said:


> ...
> Should be interesting. I’ll have the Bifrost 2 and Jot 2 in a week hopefully.


I ordered a J2 Feb 28 (Sun) and it shipped Mar 1. FedEx ground to MI is getting it here Mon, Mar 8.

So yeah. About a week.


----------



## JES

Luckyleo said:


> Love the BF2/Jot2 with Grados.  In my opinion they have tremendous synergy


Good to hear. I'm anxious to try my 20-year-old SR80s.


----------



## Minkypou (Mar 6, 2021)

just compared my jot 2 with my feliks echo ( stock tubes ) , my holoaudio cyan dac has 1 xlr output and one se output , using the se for my feliks and using xlr output for my jot 2 ( still using se headphone output ) , i both placed them around a listening level that is loud but comfortable , matched them both as much as i could . i can switch between them in like 0.5 sec so its kind of fast . * using zmf atticus *

1. to my big surprise , they are both pretty damm similar , jot 2 has a bit more punchy low end and a little bit faster , cleaner overall sound by not much really . apart from those , im having a really hard time noticing other differences . echo is a TINY bit wider and thats it . i might sell the feliks echo after comparing them since the differences are so tiny . i did not even tried the balanced side of jot yet , waiting for my balanced cable coming in next week !

note that i have 3 pairs of tubes , the stock ones are the warmest of them all , they are the most full sounding . the other pairs are more neutral , it shows really that the jotunheim 2 was made on the warmer side and comparable to tube sound . just a bit cleaner than tubes  since the bass is less punchy , it does feels like the echo is smoother sounding , so its not a bad thing really  both has their strengths , i expected a totally different sounding amp when i tried the jot but after comparing , its not


----------



## Luckyleo

JES said:


> Good to hear. I'm anxious to try my 20-year-old SR80s.


I have the original SR80's as well.  They sound great with this setup


----------



## Smoothstereo

Minkypou said:


> just compared my jot 2 with my feliks echo ( stock tubes ) , my holoaudio cyan dac has 1 xlr output and one se output , using the se for my feliks and using xlr output for my jot 2 ( still using se headphone output ) , i both placed them around a listening level that is loud but comfortable , matched them both as much as i could . i can switch between them in like 0.5 sec so its kind of fast . * using zmf atticus *
> 
> 1. to my big surprise , they are both pretty damm similar , jot 2 has a bit more punchy low end and a little bit faster , cleaner overall sound by not much really . apart from those , im having a really hard time noticing other differences . echo is a TINY bit wider and thats it . i might sell the feliks echo after comparing them since the differences are so tiny . i did not even tried the balanced side of jot yet , waiting for my balanced cable coming in next week !
> 
> note that i have 3 pairs of tubes , the stock ones are the warmest of them all , they are the most full sounding . the other pairs are more neutral , it shows really that the jotunheim 2 was made on the warmer side and comparable to tube sound . just a bit cleaner than tubes  since the bass is less punchy , it does feels like the echo is smoother sounding , so its not a bad thing really  both has their strengths , i expected a totally different sounding amp when i tried the jot but after comparing , its not


I had similar experience too in SE out, but the Jot2 with Balance input and output is where it shines the most. You should hear greater separation of the instruments and singers. There is a blacker background where notes just emerge from a black canvas. Each track within the song is very distinctive and no bleeding between each track. Should hear into the music much easier vs the SE. Like a cleaner window. SE has a bit of warmth with a tad of thickness. Going full Balance is is more neutral in tone. At least that's what I hear on my Jot2/BF2 combo.


----------



## Minkypou (Mar 6, 2021)

Smoothstereo said:


> I had similar experience too in SE out, but the Jot2 with Balance input and output is where it shines the most. You should hear greater separation of the instruments and singers. There is a blacker background where notes just emerge from a black canvas. Each track within the song is very distinctive and no bleeding between each track. Should hear into the music much easier vs the SE. Like a cleaner window. SE has a bit of warmth with a tad of thickness. Going full Balance is is more neutral in tone. At least that's what I hear on my Jot2/BF2 combo.


ohhh  cant wait to receive my balanced headphone cable !~ its nice to have 2 different sounding output like that , i will not miss tube rolling that much , ill probably sell that echo to buy another pair of headphone or something else because i have no real reason to keep the feliks after that comparaison to be honest

i might even buy a bitfrost 2 since my holoaudio cyan needs to go for repair and i want to try another r2r


----------



## ssmith3046

tkddans said:


> Just ordered the Jot 2 + Bifrost 2.
> 
> Will compare combinations of it alongside and against...
> - Modi Multibit
> ...


I'm interested in what you think about the J2 with the Modi multibit.


----------



## Sunset1982 (Mar 6, 2021)

Is anyone using an Empyrean with the jot2? Just ordered a jt2 for use with my empy and bifrost 2 and I would like to know how the fit together...


----------



## LittleJoe919

Well, well, well. The Jot 2 has woken my HD660s from its long slumber, single ended. With the the Loki + on the way, this could be a game changer for the 660s. I don't see it keeping up with my Elex, but it's back in the game.


----------



## tkddans (Mar 6, 2021)

tkddans said:


> Just ordered the Jot 2 + Bifrost 2.
> 
> Will compare combinations of it alongside and against...
> - Modi Multibit
> ...


So after trying my Modi 2 Uber attached to the Monolith, I already found out I prefer that cheap old thing over using the Monolith's on-board DAC hah!
I wanted to try the Modi 2 Multibit, but the thing must be faulty because no sound was coming out of my headphones. I contacted Schiit for possible repair/replacement (still under 5-year warranty).

Because I know I already prefer the Modi 2 Uber, let alone the Multibit or the Bifrost 2, I feel it is a waste for me to run comparisons of  the DAC in the Monolith against the Bifrost. The monolith is already worse than entry external DAC schiit. I mean I could attach the schiit DACs to the Monolith's amp, but it seems like a waste of half of the Monolith. I.e. I don’t want to waste people’s time looking into a DAC/amp that has a DAC I already know I don’t like compared to cheaper stuff.

Since enough is already said on the Monolith 789 dedicated amp (and already considered worse than Jot 2), I'm just going to compare the Modi models I have against the Bifrost 2 in tandem with the Jotunheim 2.


----------



## SolaVirtus

csl67 said:


> How does this do with low ohm/high sensitivity headphones? Still waiting on mine. Will I be able to get past the channel imbalance range on the pot with an Ananda and my balanced cClosed


My Ananda and DCA Aeon RT Closed both do just fine for me on Jot2. Channel imbalance drops off quite early and low gain is plenty low to drive them at low volumes with Jo imbalance. I have a BF2 going in, both balanced and SE (with a Loki in between). If I needed lower minimum volume, I could switch to SE source, but I haven't needed to do that. Same is true for IEMs that's I've plugged in to Jot2. This is definitely an area of improvement over the OG Jotunheim.


----------



## schneiderdn1974

Smoothstereo said:


> I had similar experience too in SE out, but the Jot2 with Balance input and output is where it shines the most. You should hear greater separation of the instruments and singers. There is a blacker background where notes just emerge from a black canvas. Each track within the song is very distinctive and no bleeding between each track. Should hear into the music much easier vs the SE. Like a cleaner window. SE has a bit of warmth with a tad of thickness. Going full Balance is is more neutral in tone. At least that's what I hear on my Jot2/BF2 combo.


I absolutely agree with Smoothstereo's description. This is spot on with my experience with Jot2/BF2 combo.


----------



## csl67

SolaVirtus said:


> My Ananda and DCA Aeon RT Closed both do just fine for me on Jot2. Channel imbalance drops off quite early and low gain is plenty low to drive them at low volumes with Jo imbalance. I have a BF2 going in, both balanced and SE (with a Loki in between). If I needed lower minimum volume, I could switch to SE source, but I haven't needed to do that. Same is true for IEMs that's I've plugged in to Jot2. This is definitely an area of improvement over the OG Jotunheim.


Thanks; I’m no longer worried. I feel silly, at first I was worried about too little power with my HE6SEV2 then I started worrying about too much power with Ananda... lol. Guess there’s not much to do while waiting for it to ship. Can’t wait to hear it.


----------



## MKAJ (Mar 7, 2021)

Soundmancan said:


> This is nothing more than an argument from ignorance. Perhaps you should make your way to ASR where they embrace this vitriol. I personally had the Modius and still currently have the Bifrost 2 and Gungnir multibit. These dacs are paired with the Jotunheim 2 and Vali 2+ and sound amazing, measurements be damned. I have also had the A90/D90 stack, Magni Heresy, THX 789 and the Magnius. I sold those and am immeasureably more satisfied with my current gear because it is much more enjoyable to listen to. These "good measuring amps" just don't connect me to the music. The emotional factor just isnt there. Ofcourse, this is just my opinion on what I like. I don't dam anyone for their preferences even you and people like you that believe measurements are the be all end all. So come here with something intelligent to say and please have some experience with the gear you are putting down. Thank you.


Could please elaborate on how you compare the Jotunheim 2 vs Vali 2+? From what I understand the jot 2 is cleaner sounding than Vali 2+.


----------



## Soundmancan

Arniesb said:


> What is your source mate?


My custom built PC/USB. Jriver Media Center.


----------



## Soundmancan

MKAJ said:


> Could please elaborate on how you compare the Jotunheim 2 vs Vali 2+? From what I understand the jot 2 is cleaner sounding than Vali 2+.


Sure, I don't have much listening time on it yet but when I do I will post some impressions vs the Jot 2.


----------



## tkddans

Stupid question (or smart question; won’t know until someone answers lol)...

What would happen if I use the Jot 2 as a pre-amp into a tube amp like the Xduoo T-30? I don’t have any of this gear yet and haven’t had a tube amp for years (tried a dark voice briefly once before returning it).

Is it dangerous for the tube amp to take in signal from an amp? Or is it just going to sound bad potentially? I basically want to know if it’ll damage anything to do this and what I should be mindful of.

Thank you to anyone who can help!


----------



## In1unison (Mar 7, 2021)

tkddans said:


> Stupid question (or smart question; won’t know until someone answers lol)...
> 
> What would happen if I use the Jot 2 as a pre-amp into a tube amp like the Xduoo T-30? I don’t have any of this gear yet and haven’t had a tube amp for years (tried a dark voice briefly once before returning it).
> 
> ...


I'm using Jot2 as a preamp between my DAC and Valh2, so there will be no problems running tube amps of pre outputs. At low gain Jot2 preamp is in a passive mode (0 dB gain) for both SE and BAL outputs.


----------



## tkddans

In1unison said:


> I'm using Jot2 as a preamp between my DAC and Valh2, so there will be no problems running tube amps of pre outputs. At low gain Jot2 preamp is in a passive mode (0 dB gain) for both SE and BAL outputs.


Would raising the volume on the Jot have the potential to blow anything on the next amp in the chain (tube in this case)?


----------



## tincanear

tkddans said:


> Stupid question (or smart question; won’t know until someone answers lol)...
> 
> What would happen if I use the Jot 2 as a pre-amp into a tube amp like the Xduoo T-30? I don’t have any of this gear yet and haven’t had a tube amp for years (tried a dark voice briefly once before returning it).
> 
> ...


Xduoo T-30 specs are incomplete (what is the amplifier section gain, input impedance???) to know the best combination.  there is ESS sabre DAC on-board.    some other specs look a little dubious to me... text references to the specialty capacitors and corresponding pics are mixed up (copy editor doesn't know his parts)  ECC82 can produce 3W per channel into 32 ohm load ???


----------



## tincanear

tkddans said:


> Would raising the volume on the Jot have the potential to blow anything on the next amp in the chain (tube in this case)?


start out with Jotunheim 2 in low gain mode, volume at minimum then slowly increase it.  stop if it begins to distort.


----------



## tkddans

tincanear said:


> Xduoo T-30 specs are incomplete (what is the amplifier section gain, input impedance???) to know the best combination.  there is ESS sabre DAC on-board.    some other specs look a little dubious to me... text references to the specialty capacitors and corresponding pics are mixed up (copy editor doesn't know his parts)  ECC82 can produce 3W per channel into 32 ohm load ???


Any direction I should go when I get the gear in? Should I avoid plugging in the Jot to the t-30, just in case? Or would you say it is generally safe to plug in any amp to any tube amp? What information do we need to know or answer this question if we don’t have the necessary info?


----------



## In1unison

tkddans said:


> Would raising the volume on the Jot have the potential to blow anything on the next amp in the chain (tube in this case)?


More likely headphone drivers will blow first, but that is the case with any device when you play too loud. Typically well design amplifiers are protected from overload, including the tube ones.


----------



## tincanear

tkddans said:


> Any direction I should go when I get the gear in? Should I avoid plugging in the Jot to the t-30, just in case? Or would you say it is generally safe to plug in any amp to any tube amp? What information do we need to know or answer this question if we don’t have the necessary info?


if the T-30 analog inputs have excessively high gain, then it might be possible to over-drive them with the J2 in high-gain mode, causing distortion / amp clipping.


----------



## tkddans

tincanear said:


> if the T-30 analog inputs have excessively high gain, then it might be possible to over-drive them with the J2 in high-gain mode, causing distortion / amp clipping.





In1unison said:


> More likely headphone drivers will blow first, but that is the case with any device when you play too loud. Typically well design amplifiers are protected from overload, including the tube ones.



So the risk is really just a matter of distortion and sound quality, more than safety of the circuits/drivers/etc.

Good to know!


----------



## tincanear

why not listen to each unit in its entirety first (use digital input with t-30) instead of frankensteining?


----------



## tkddans

tincanear said:


> why not listen to each unit in its entirety first (use digital input with t-30) instead of frankensteining?


Oh I totally will 

I was just curious and asking questions before the items arrive, as I know I’ll probably want to run combinations too after running them solo.

I’ll share my impressions here too when I get the chance.


----------



## In1unison

tkddans said:


> Any direction I should go when I get the gear in? Should I avoid plugging in the Jot to the t-30, just in case? Or would you say it is generally safe to plug in any amp to any tube amp? What information do we need to know or answer this question if we don’t have the necessary info?


I think you misunderstood how Jot2 preamp section works. Pre outputs are NOT "speaker" outputs. Jot2 will not send amplified signal through pre output connections. That is reserved only for headphone outputs. So you don't have to worry blowing up anything down the line as long as you listen at normal (even loud) listening levels.


----------



## In1unison

tkddans said:


> So the risk is really just a matter of distortion and sound quality, more than safety of the circuits/drivers/etc.
> 
> Good to know!


Yes, like with any other device, cranking volume to max risks distortion or blowing the load (driver) up.


----------



## tkddans (Mar 7, 2021)

In1unison said:


> I think you misunderstood how Jot2 preamp section works. Pre outputs are NOT "speaker" outputs. Jot2 will not send amplified signal through pre output connections. That is reserved only for headphone outputs. So you don't have to worry blowing up anything down the line as long as you listen at normal (even loud) listening levels.


Oh did I infer or say I would use them for speakers? Not at all. Only headphones. I just don’t know circuitry and power and all that very well. Safer to ask what would happen when one tries something new.

thanks for all the info 

EDIT:: Maybe I was using the term “pre-amp” incorrectly. I used it to describe amping the signal an extra time in the chain. I.e. adding an amp before another amp. If this is not how you can use “pre-amp” to describe it, sorry!


----------



## JES (Mar 7, 2021)

Received my first Schiit product just now. A day early. It's much too cold to power it up though. It'll have to warm up for a few hours. I'm surprised by the heft and build. It's solid.


----------



## In1unison

JES said:


> Received my first Schiit product just now. A day early. It's much to cold to power it up though. It'll have to warm up for a few hours. I'm surprised by the heft and build. It's solid.


Yep, proper power supply is heavy... lots of iron


----------



## mfadio

JES said:


> Received my first Schiit product just now. A day early. It's much to cold to power it up though. It'll have to warm up for a few hours. I'm surprised by the heft and build. It's solid.


What happens if you power up cold electronics?


----------



## JES

mfadio said:


> What happens if you power up cold electronics?


As things warm up, there's a possibility that moisture will develop. Moisture + Electricity = Bad

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## mfadio

JES said:


> As things warm up, there's a possibility that moisture will develop. Moisture + Electricity = Bad
> 
> Better safe than sorry.


Ah!  Got it.  Thank you.  (I’m an impatient man, it’d be in my oven)


----------



## tincanear

JES said:


> As things warm up, there's a possibility that moisture will develop. Moisture + Electricity = Bad
> 
> Better safe than sorry.


+1


----------



## LittleJoe919

+2 Thought the oven comment was funny and I can relate.


----------



## In1unison

tkddans said:


> Oh did I infer or say I would use them for speakers? Not at all. Only headphones. I just don’t know circuitry and power and all that very well. Safer to ask what would happen when one tries something new.
> 
> thanks for all the info
> 
> EDIT:: Maybe I was using the term “pre-amp” incorrectly. I used it to describe amping the signal an extra time in the chain. I.e. adding an amp before another amp. If this is not how you can use “pre-amp” to describe it, sorry!


No need to be sorry. The preamplifier typically provides voltage gain (if any) but no significant current gain. Jot2 at Low Gain switch position has 0 dB gain at max volume, so it will pass through the signal as received from the inputs or reduce (attenuate) the signal as you move volume pot towards min position.  Again, nothing to worry about if you connect another amp to Jot2 preamp outputs.


----------



## Delta9K (Mar 8, 2021)

In1unison said:


> No need to be sorry. The preamplifier typically provides voltage gain (if any) but no significant current gain. Jot2 at Low Gain switch position has 0 dB gain at max volume, so it will pass through the signal as received from the inputs or reduce (attenuate) the signal as you move volume pot towards min position.  Again, nothing to worry about if you connect another amp to Jot2 preamp outputs.


Is there a difference with the pre-amp outputs if one uses the switch in High gain position? I'm not contradicting just asking. I would have assumed the gain switch would have 0 effect on the preamp out put and that the functionality would remain constant no matter what position the gain switch was in - AKA gain switch affects headphone outputs only.


----------



## In1unison

Delta9K said:


> Is there a difference with the pre-amp outputs if one uses the switch in High gain position? I'm not contradicting just asking. I would have assumed the gain switch would have 0 effect on the preamp out put and that the functionality would remain constant no matter what position the gain switch was in - AKA gain switch affects headphone outputs only.


Yes. It appears that at the HIGH gain switch position, preamp gain through SE output is 12 dB (BAL 18 dB), so the signal (Voltage) from the DAC has increased accordingly.  Therefore Jot2 preamp has both passive and active stage, which is cool. Note that at LOW or HIGH gain switch position signal still goes through the *amplifier stage* before headphone outputs.  This amplifier stage is bypassed for the preamp outputs. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## tkddans

In1unison said:


> No need to be sorry. The preamplifier typically provides voltage gain (if any) but no significant current gain. Jot2 at Low Gain switch position has 0 dB gain at max volume, so it will pass through the signal as received from the inputs or reduce (attenuate) the signal as you move volume pot towards min position.  Again, nothing to worry about if you connect another amp to Jot2 preamp outputs.


So would it affect the sound quality or Max loudness capable of a tube amp, if I connect the Jot 2 into a tube amp?


----------



## In1unison (Mar 8, 2021)

tkddans said:


> So would it affect the sound quality or Max loudness capable of a tube amp, if I connect the Jot 2 into a tube amp?


Theoretically, it is best to directly connect the source to the amp (providing source or amp have volume pot).  But if you have to go through another pre-amp of a Jot2 quality I doubt you'll hear the difference.  So start from Bitf2 BAL out > Jot2 BAL in, LOW gain, *min vol*, SE out > TA-30 SE in, *min vol*.  Once set, use Jot2 vol to 50% (as a precaution), and then use TA-30 volume pot to adjust to the listening level.  That is how I use Jot2 and Valh2 and it works like a dream.


----------



## tjdub

Today i started using my jot2 and realized that the highs are pretty accentuated it reminded me of my jot1, how long do you guys think it will take for the amp to settle in?


----------



## In1unison

tjdub said:


> Today i started using my jot2 and realized that the highs are pretty accentuated it reminded me of my jot1, how long do you guys think it will take for the amp to settle in?


It took mine 2 days


----------



## tjdub

I've had it for longer then that but only have around 20 hrs on it. Hopefully its just the amp burning in, thanks for the response


----------



## In1unison (Mar 8, 2021)

tjdub said:


> I've had it for longer then that but only have around 20 hrs on it. Hopefully its just the amp burning in, thanks for the response


I meant 2 days of load. Approx 50 hours of playing. Could not listen during that time, as it was way too harsh. It suddenly opened up with smoothness to the sound. Even T1 now sounds smooth, but with all details present.


----------



## tjdub

Ah ok, im just going to let it run for a few days then. I got worried for a second because the change was pretty dramatic from when I got it and I loved this amp


----------



## In1unison

tjdub said:


> Ah ok, im just going to let it run for a few days then. I got worried for a second because the change was pretty dramatic from when I got it and I loved this amp


With 65.000 nF of capacitance better to keep Jot2 always on.


----------



## tincanear (Mar 9, 2021)

In1unison said:


> With 65.000 nF of capacitance better to keep Jot2 always on.


65,000 uF.

+1 that its best to keep the amplifier always on (a bit of a start-up current inrush, but likely limited by the winding resistance of the transformer to reasonable levels (unlike with big speaker power amp with 600VA or larger transformers with low winding DC resistance where the lights dim momentarily when you flip the power switch)


----------



## tjdub

Good to know, I'm guessing it's the same with the bifrost?


----------



## tincanear

tjdub said:


> Good to know, I'm guessing it's the same with the bifrost?


Bifrost should also be kept on 24/7 but for other reasons... the R2R multibit DAC chips are sensitive to temperature variations


----------



## Arcayne

Sunset1982 said:


> Is anyone using an Empyrean with the jot2? Just ordered a jt2 for use with my empy and bifrost 2 and I would like to know how the fit together...


Yep, I use a Bifrost 2 + Jotunheim 2 with my Empyrean, and it's an excellent pairing. I've found the Empyrean to benefit a great deal from amps with strong dynamic impact, and the Jotunheim 2 definitely fits the bill in that regard. It's one of the best (if not the best) solid-state amp pairings I've personally heard with the Empyrean, surpassing even much more expensive amps like the Burson Conductor 3XP. Although it doesn't hold a candle against the Feliks Euforia, which is my personal favorite amp with the Empyrean, the Jotunheim 2 is now my go-to recommendation for Empyrean owners looking for an amp to do them justice. It's an exceptional value.


----------



## Luckyleo

tjdub said:


> Today i started using my jot2 and realized that the highs are pretty accentuated it reminded me of my jot1, how long do you guys think it will take for the amp to settle in?


I found the most of my easily noticeable changes took place in the first 24 hours, with more nuanced changes over the following 2-3 days.  YMMV


----------



## Luckyleo

This guy buys all of his equipment out of his pocket.  He has no expectations of ever getting free gear.  Hence, he says what he wants...


----------



## Luckyleo

I have a question, I'm hoping someone can answer it.  I'm running the BF2 into the Jot2 balanced.  When using the front panel setting for balanced I can plug in my SE headphone cable and get excellent sound.  Somehow the balanced signal is feeding my SE output.  I'm sure it was designed this way.  Can anyone speak to this?


----------



## tesarpa

Yes, it's designed this way. If you think about it, getting SE from balanced is pretty easy - just take the positive wire and forget the negative one. I believe it works also the other way around. Connect SE input and play balanced output. That is true miracle, isn't it? Just joking, both ways are handled by design.


----------



## In1unison

Luckyleo said:


> I have a question, I'm hoping someone can answer it.  I'm running the BF2 into the Jot2 balanced.  When using the front panel setting for balanced I can plug in my SE headphone cable and get excellent sound.  Somehow the balanced signal is feeding my SE output.  I'm sure it was designed this way.  Can anyone speak to this?


The Jot2 circuit is a fully balanced differential. Input/Output agnostic, so to speak. It internally converts incoming SE signals to balanced, and it can output BAL signal as SE.


----------



## Delta9K

In1unison said:


> I meant 2 days of load. Approx 50 hours of playing. Could not listen during that time, as it was way too harsh. It suddenly opened up with smoothness to the sound. Even T1 now sounds smooth, but with all details present.


I had a similar experience. I thought people might think I was loosing it by suggesting the amp needed burn in time. I also remember commenting too that even after that period - it still needed to warm up for a while before sounding its best.  I have not been leaving it on all the time. I treat it like my Liquid Platinum, Turn it on and give it 15 to 20 min before switching to it.


----------



## In1unison

Delta9K said:


> I had a similar experience. I thought people might think I was loosing it by suggesting the amp needed burn in time. I also remember commenting too that even after that period - it still needed to warm up for a while before sounding its best.  I have not been leaving it on all the time. I treat it like my Liquid Platinum, Turn it on and give it 15 to 20 min before switching to it.


Yes, I thought I made a mistake buying Jot2.  Now, I think it is an excellent amplifier with unbeatable value.


----------



## tamleo

Arcayne said:


> Yep, I use a Bifrost 2 + Jotunheim 2 with my Empyrean, and it's an excellent pairing. I've found the Empyrean to benefit a great deal from amps with strong dynamic impact, and the Jotunheim 2 definitely fits the bill in that regard. It's one of the best (if not the best) solid-state amp pairings I've personally heard with the Empyrean, surpassing even much more expensive amps like the Burson Conductor 3XP. Although it doesn't hold a candle against the Feliks Euforia, which is my personal favorite amp with the Empyrean, the Jotunheim 2 is now my go-to recommendation for Empyrean owners looking for an amp to do them justice. It's an exceptional value.


May i ask what is about the Feliks Euforia that is much better than on the Jot 2? Tks


----------



## Arcayne

tamleo said:


> May i ask what is about the Feliks Euforia that is much better than on the Jot 2? Tks


I guess this is mostly due to my personal preference for tubes over solid state. The dynamic contrast, the rich/liquid texture, the 3-dimensionality, image tangibility. There's just an effortless ease to the sound of the Euforia that completely makes me forget about the gear and allows me to feel fully immersed in the music. No solid state amp I've tried has been able to give me that same experience, not even ones costing more than twice the price of the Euforia.


----------



## In1unison

Arcayne said:


> I guess this is mostly due to my personal preference for tubes over solid state. The dynamic contrast, the rich/liquid texture, the 3-dimensionality, image tangibility. There's just an effortless ease to the sound of the Euforia that completely makes me forget about the gear and allows me to feel fully immersed in the music. No solid state amp I've tried has been able to give me that same experience, not even ones costing more than twice the price of the Euforia.


Exactly


----------



## JES

In1unison said:


> I meant 2 days of load. Approx 50 hours of playing. Could not listen during that time, as it was way too harsh. It suddenly opened up with smoothness to the sound. Even T1 now sounds smooth, but with all details present.


Yes. Harsh is a good description. Guess I need to let it run.


----------



## Tsunzo

I just received my Jot 2 today. I am coming from a S.M.S.L SP200 THX amp and my first impression is that the Jot is definitely an upgrade for me. The music feel like it has more body and warmth to it. I have read others say its a musical amp, I'd have to agree. I have a Bi-Frost 2 coming in I am excited to see they pair together.


----------



## Lolito

Is it true that this amp is too powerful so there is not enough volume knob travel?? Seems like it should have a third gain stage, a lower one.

I also wonder if working as a preamp it can use full knob travel, and if gain switch affects volume level when used as preamp.


----------



## tjdub

After letting the jot2 run for 24 hours the sound is back to it's amazing self. I must say that I am very impressed how good the SE sounds especially compared to the jot1


----------



## tjdub

@In1unison  how do you like the valhalla?. I want to add a tube amp to the mix and it looks like we have similar headphones


----------



## Tsunzo

are we suppose to leave this amp on all the time?


----------



## Kukuk

I decided I'm going to "step down" from my Sony TA-ZH1ES, and ordered one of these with the balanced DAC. (I've heard people say that subjectively the mutlibit sounds better, but evidently the balanced DAC measures better; I don't buy into the whole "different DACs sound different" hogwash, anyway.)

I love the Sony, but I find myself not needing the 4.4mm anymore, the single-ended outputs are underpowered, and I want more headroom on the balanced outputs. With demanding headphones I can max out the volume at high gain and still not have uncomfortable loudness. I ordered a pair of Hifiman HE-5s, and apparently they are harder to drive than the HE-500 and HE-560, so that headroom will come in handy.


----------



## Luckyleo

Tsunzo said:


> I just received my Jot 2 today. I am coming from a S.M.S.L SP200 THX amp and my first impression is that the Jot is definitely an upgrade for me. The music feel like it has more body and warmth to it. I have read others say its a musical amp, I'd have to agree. I have a Bi-Frost 2 coming in I am excited to see they pair together.


I had a similar migration experience as you.  The SP200 is meh, the Jot2 SINGS!


----------



## Luckyleo

Kukuk said:


> I decided I'm going to "step down" from my Sony TA-ZH1ES, and ordered one of these with the balanced DAC. (I've heard people say that subjectively the mutlibit sounds better, but evidently the balanced DAC measures better; I don't buy into the whole "different DACs sound different" hogwash, anyway.)
> 
> I love the Sony, but I find myself not needing the 4.4mm anymore, the single-ended outputs are underpowered, and I want more headroom on the balanced outputs. With demanding headphones I can max out the volume at high gain and still not have uncomfortable loudness. I ordered a pair of Hifiman HE-5s, and apparently they are harder to drive than the HE-500 and HE-560, so that headroom will come in handy.


I don't buy into the whole "different DACs sound different" hogwash, anyway.  Really?  Interesting.  If that's the case why not power your setup with a $99 Chinese DAC (or cheaper if you can find it)?


----------



## In1unison

tjdub said:


> @In1unison  how do you like the valhalla?. I want to add a tube amp to the mix and it looks like we have similar headphones


I am very happy with how it pairs with T1 2nd and LCD-2.  It can also drive Arya if you like listening at low volume.  It can drive them loud but distortion is quite apparent. LCD-XC not so much.  This is not your "creamy" valve amp.  Very neutral, detailed, and clean but with that presence that makes music full-bodied without any harshness or glare. Gain switch (at the back ) also changes output impedance which is very handy for headphone matching.  I am using supplied tubes (Tung-sol) but can also tube roll and change sound signature.  It has two transformers, but it is dead quiet, with no buzz or hum. Two negatives, placement of the gain switch and amp runs very, very hot.  Even the volume knob gets quite hot   Will not burn your fingers but it is unpleasantly hot.

To my ears and my music tastes, Valh2 and LCD-2 produces better sound than anything else I have tried (even $5,000+ rig)


----------



## In1unison

Tsunzo said:


> are we suppose to leave this amp on all the time?


You do not have to, but it is advisable that you do if you listen to the headphones every day. This mainly due to the large iron transformer and 65,000 uF of capacitors.


----------



## Tsunzo

Luckyleo said:


> I had a similar migration experience as you.  The SP200 is meh, the Jot2 SINGS!


For Sure! I am loving this thing! I was fine with sp200 and didnt find faults with it but the Jot 2 is just so much better to my ears.


----------



## JES

In1unison said:


> I am very happy with how it pairs with T1 2nd and LCD-2.  It can also drive Arya if you like listening at low volume.  It can drive them loud but distortion is quite apparent. LCD-XC not so much.  This is not your "creamy" valve amp.  Very neutral, detailed, and clean but with that presence that makes music full-bodied without any harshness or glare. Gain switch (at the back ) also changes output impedance which is very handy for headphone matching.  I am using supplied tubes (Tung-sol) but can also tube roll and change sound signature.  It has two transformers, but it is dead quiet, with no buzz or hum. Two negatives, placement of the gain switch and amp runs very, very hot.  Even the volume knob gets quite hot   Will not burn your fingers but it is unpleasantly hot.
> 
> To my ears and my music tastes, Valh2 and LCD-2 produces better sound than anything else I have tried (even $5,000+ rig)


It's posts like this that cost me money (I've been looking at tube amps to complement my new Jot 2 and LCD-2C).


----------



## joseG86

In1unison said:


> I am very happy with how it pairs with T1 2nd and LCD-2.  It can also drive Arya if you like listening at low volume.  It can drive them loud but distortion is quite apparent. LCD-XC not so much.  This is not your "creamy" valve amp.  Very neutral, detailed, and clean but with that presence that makes music full-bodied without any harshness or glare. Gain switch (at the back ) also changes output impedance which is very handy for headphone matching.  I am using supplied tubes (Tung-sol) but can also tube roll and change sound signature.  It has two transformers, but it is dead quiet, with no buzz or hum. Two negatives, placement of the gain switch and amp runs very, very hot.  Even the volume knob gets quite hot   Will not burn your fingers but it is unpleasantly hot.
> 
> To my ears and my music tastes, Valh2 and LCD-2 produces better sound than anything else I have tried (even $5,000+ rig)


Fixed the hot problem with socket savers, now there's 0 heat getting inside the board and knob doesn't get any hot either


----------



## In1unison

joseG86 said:


> Fixed the hot problem with socket savers, now there's 0 heat getting inside the board and knob doesn't get any hot either


Link please


----------



## joseG86

You can find them on eBay really cheap, just make sure they are 9-pins


In1unison said:


> Link please


----------



## In1unison

JES said:


> It's posts like this that cost me money (I've been looking at tube amps to complement my new Jot 2 and LCD-2C).


Tell me about it


----------



## joseG86

Once placed in valves will look like this


----------



## In1unison

joseG86 said:


> You can find them on eBay really cheap, just make sure they are 9-pins


Tx


joseG86 said:


> Once placed in valves will look like this


Thank you, Jose


----------



## mbritt

JES said:


> It's posts like this that cost me money (I've been looking at tube amps to complement my new Jot 2 and LCD-2C).


How are you liking your LCD-2Cs with the Jot 2?  I'm enjoying them with Asgard 3 but the Jot is tempting me.  Not ready to re-cable yet so would probably use single ended since my other amp (Vali 2+) is also single ended.


----------



## JES

mbritt said:


> How are you liking your LCD-2Cs with the Jot 2?  I'm enjoying them with Asgard 3 but the Jot is tempting me.  Not ready to re-cable yet so would probably use single ended since my other amp (Vali 2+) is also single ended.


The LCD-2Cs and the Jot 2 are both very new. Less than a month old (calendar month) and with only about 20 hours on the headphones and 10 hours on the amp. I'm using the stock SE cable (but shopping like crazy for a balanced solution). I was using a Hip-Dac, which does a good job with the Audeze, but I needed to step up my desktop listening.

I'm noticing some mild harshness in the highs relative to the Hip-Dac. Recent posts on this thread indicate that this is normal for the early life of this amp. I'm not worried about it as I sense that it's changing (reducing). I have been playing with Equalizer APO with PEACE Interface and have reached a level of soundstage and "flatness" that I enjoy, while still accentuating the warmth and bassiness of the LCD-2C. _Please don't let this post turn into a "to EQ or not to EQ debate"._

All that blah blah aside, every listening session improves and I'm having more "wow" moments. I can't wait to try a balanced cable. I have no regrets about purchasing this amp/DAC (I'm using the balanced DAC module) for use with the LCD-2Cs. Hopefully others can chime in on whether or not it's a worthwhile upgrade from the A3.


----------



## Smoothstereo

For those who want to use the Jot2 but want a bit of tube flavor, adding a Vali2 (or Vali2+) between the Jot2 and the dac is a viable option. I have been using the Vali2 as a tube preamp/buffer in between my Jot2 and BF2 for the past several days and it sounds very good. 

As I mentioned in one of my earlier posts, Jot2 shines the most when listening with Balanced input and output as it provides better separation, blacker background, and each instrument is so distinctive and sounds more precise. This allows you to hear into the music more in this manner.

But using the Vali2 as a tube preamp/buffer brings different set of attributes to the table. Yes, by going this route, you will have to use SE RCA from dac to Vali2 and RCA into the Jot2, breaking the full Balance connection. 

However, the trade offs if we can call it that, is you will lose a very small smidgen of that separation, blacker background, and that distinctiveness/precision, but you gain a bit of euphonics, a bit longer decay, luscious mids, more smoothness, ease of flow, and less glare, less edge. The differences are not night and day, but enough to notice. 

I actually find myself listening to this Schiit Triple Play combo more than the Double Play Jot2/BF2 lately. Some songs like Dido's Slide song was so 3D,  and ethereal, it moved me. To me, full Balance seeks the truth from the recording where as with Vali2 in the chain, seeks the fun and emotion from the recording. Great to have both options.

Must note that I use the large dual 6J5G tubes on my Vali2 with adapter, I find the two tubes offer better stereo separation vs the single 6922 variants. I am also a believer in nicer quality interconnects,  power cables, and power conditioning. So as they say YMMV. But just wanted to share my experience in case others were interested.


----------



## TheAuthor

Smoothstereo said:


> For those who want to use the Jot2 but want a bit of tube flavor, adding a Vali2 (or Vali2+) between the Jot2 and the dac is a viable option. I have been using the Vali2 as a tube preamp/buffer in between my Jot2 and BF2 for the past several days and it sounds very good.


I'm really curious to know how it'd go with a Saga+ or Freya+ given those are specifically intended for pre-amping


----------



## mbritt

JES said:


> I'm using the stock SE cable (but shopping like crazy for a balanced solution).


The LCD2Cs respond really well to silver plated copper.  I bought this one from C3 Audio (single ended) and am very happy with it.


----------



## In1unison

mbritt said:


> The LCD2Cs respond really well to silver plated copper.  I bought this one from C3 Audio (single ended) and am very happy with it.


Are you trying to start Cable Wars? Lol


----------



## In1unison

JES said:


> The LCD-2Cs and the Jot 2 are both very new. Less than a month old (calendar month) and with only about 20 hours on the headphones and 10 hours on the amp. I'm using the stock SE cable (but shopping like crazy for a balanced solution). I was using a Hip-Dac, which does a good job with the Audeze, but I needed to step up my desktop listening.
> 
> I'm noticing some mild harshness in the highs relative to the Hip-Dac. Recent posts on this thread indicate that this is normal for the early life of this amp. I'm not worried about it as I sense that it's changing (reducing). I have been playing with Equalizer APO with PEACE Interface and have reached a level of soundstage and "flatness" that I enjoy, while still accentuating the warmth and bassiness of the LCD-2C. _Please don't let this post turn into a "to EQ or not to EQ debate"._
> 
> All that blah blah aside, every listening session improves and I'm having more "wow" moments. I can't wait to try a balanced cable. I have no regrets about purchasing this amp/DAC (I'm using the balanced DAC module) for use with the LCD-2Cs. Hopefully others can chime in on whether or not it's a worthwhile upgrade from the A3.


I see you are desperate to start EQ discussion. 🤣


----------



## Smoothstereo

TheAuthor said:


> I'm really curious to know how it'd go with a Saga+ or Freya+ given those are specifically intended for pre-amping


I would be very interested in a Saga2 with Balance input and output so that I can keep it all balance connected with some tube flavoring. Although I don't have my Mjolnir2 anymore to compare, but if a Saga2 with Balance ins and outs between the Jot2 and BF2, that will be an interesting concoction.


----------



## ksb643

mbritt said:


> The LCD2Cs respond really well to silver plated copper.  I bought this one from C3 Audio (single ended) and am very happy with it.


I like Moon Audio Blue Dragon. It's OCC copper and only 185.


----------



## tincanear

Smoothstereo said:


> I would be very interested in a Saga2 with Balance input and output so that I can keep it all balance connected with some tube flavoring. Although I don't have my Mjolnir2 anymore to compare, but if a Saga2 with Balance ins and outs between the Jot2 and BF2, that will be an interesting concoction.


Freya+ / Freya S (discontinued) are the balanced versions of Saga+ and Saga S (discontinued), respectively.


----------



## Smoothstereo

Yes, but I am wishing for a cheaper alternative with the next Saga to have Balance ins and outs. My pipe dream...


----------



## In1unison

Smoothstereo said:


> Yes, but I am wishing for a cheaper alternative with the next Saga to have Balance ins and outs. My pipe dream...


Will post impressions after I spend some time with Freya+ between my DAC and Jot2.


----------



## tincanear

Smoothstereo said:


> Yes, but I am wishing for a cheaper alternative with the next Saga to have Balance ins and outs. My pipe dream...


perhaps an IC-based implementation similar to Magnius line section (e.g. OP166x input buffers + LME49724 differential stage) and relay-resistor-ladder volume adjustment.


----------



## tamleo

Smoothstereo said:


> For those who want to use the Jot2 but want a bit of tube flavor, adding a Vali2 (or Vali2+) between the Jot2 and the dac is a viable option. I have been using the Vali2 as a tube preamp/buffer in between my Jot2 and BF2 for the past several days and it sounds very good.
> 
> As I mentioned in one of my earlier posts, Jot2 shines the most when listening with Balanced input and output as it provides better separation, blacker background, and each instrument is so distinctive and sounds more precise. This allows you to hear into the music more in this manner.
> 
> ...


The vali 2 has been the worst amp from Schiit that I owned. It Severely lacked of detail and was distorted (could not hear but feel) like hell that gave me headache everytime using it


----------



## tamleo (Mar 10, 2021)

In1unison said:


> I am very happy with how it pairs with T1 2nd and LCD-2.  It can also drive Arya if you like listening at low volume.  It can drive them loud but distortion is quite apparent. LCD-XC not so much.  This is not your "creamy" valve amp.  Very neutral, detailed, and clean but with that presence that makes music full-bodied without any harshness or glare. Gain switch (at the back ) also changes output impedance which is very handy for headphone matching.  I am using supplied tubes (Tung-sol) but can also tube roll and change sound signature.  It has two transformers, but it is dead quiet, with no buzz or hum. Two negatives, placement of the gain switch and amp runs very, very hot.  Even the volume knob gets quite hot   Will not burn your fingers but it is unpleasantly hot.
> 
> To my ears and my music tastes, Valh2 and LCD-2 produces better sound than anything else I have tried (even $5,000+ rig)


May I ask the name of the $5k rigs? Tks


----------



## theveterans

tamleo said:


> The vali 2 has been the worst amp from Schiit that I owned. It Severely lacked of detail and was distorted (could not hear but feel) like hell that gave me headache everytime using it



Lyr 3 is a good one for its price, but IMO hybrids still lack the bass impact and macrodynamics of a point-to-point wired SET OPT amp (low output impedance). Truly wish Schiit would release such a beast (killer SET OPT amp with a performance of a Woo WA6 SE or SW51+ or Mogwai OG) at half their price


----------



## Desiree0220

I am installing Schiit's dac card into my Jotunheim 2.  The Jotunheim 1 volume knob (and my Asgard 2) had a small hole with a screw that held the volume knob in place.  There is no hole on the Jotunheim 2 volume knob - is the volume knob just press fit on there?


----------



## TheRealDz

Yes. It is just press fit. 



Desiree0220 said:


> I am installing Schiit's dac card into my Jotunheim 2.  The Jotunheim 1 volume knob (and my Asgard 2) had a small hole with a screw that held the volume knob in place.  There is no hole on the Jotunheim 2 volume knob - is the volume knob just press fit on there?


----------



## tincanear (Mar 11, 2021)

Desiree0220 said:


> I am installing Schiit's dac card into my Jotunheim 2.  The Jotunheim 1 volume knob (and my Asgard 2) had a small hole with a screw that held the volume knob in place.  There is no hole on the Jotunheim 2 volume knob - is the volume knob just press fit on there?


yes, press fit if there are no hex head screw access holes.  you might try some masking / painter's blue tape on the sides of the volume knob to increase your grip / prevent fingers sliding when removing the knob.


----------



## tjdub

Thanks @In1unison  I think I'm going to pull the trigger on one, schiit hasn't let me down yet


----------



## Desiree0220

TheRealDz said:


> Yes. It is just press fit.





tincanear said:


> yes, press fit if there are no hex head screw access holes.  you might try some masking / painter's blue tape on the sides of the volume knob to increase your grip / prevent fingers sliding when removing the knob.



Thank you for the confirmation - I appreciate it!


----------



## PopZeus (Mar 11, 2021)

Finally breaking in my Jot 2, which is replacing a 789. After finally discovering what a big deal tube amps can be, going back to that ultra clean AAA sound just wasn't cutting it anymore for my solid-state amping needs. Also, big potential with this preamp if it's as good as the headphone section. Anyways. I think I love this amp. It's very dynamic and engaging without sounding overtly colored. I also love front power switches, but that's an old complaint. I think it just pairs better with my headphone choices.


----------



## tesarpa

Smoothstereo said:


> Saga2 with Balance input and output


It's there, called Freya.


----------



## Soundmancan

tamleo said:


> The vali 2 has been the worst amp from Schiit that I owned. It Severely lacked of detail and was distorted (could not hear but feel) like hell that gave me headache everytime using it


It's unfortunate that you had a bad experience with the Vali 2, could you possibly elaborate as to your complete chain that you had the Vali 2 incorporated in? I use to have the Vali 2 paired with a modi multibit using HD 600, Hd 6xx and it sounded mighty fine to me. Currently, I have the Jot 2 and the Vali 2+ both hooked up to my Bifrost 2 and listening with the Hd600, Focal Elex and Hifiman Arya. They both sound great to my ears and I support the person's conclusions that you quoted in your post.


----------



## Smoothstereo

Smoothstereo said:


> For those who want to use the Jot2 but want a bit of tube flavor, adding a Vali2 (or Vali2+) between the Jot2 and the dac is a viable option. I have been using the Vali2 as a tube preamp/buffer in between my Jot2 and BF2 for the past several days and it sounds very good.
> 
> As I mentioned in one of my earlier posts, Jot2 shines the most when listening with Balanced input and output as it provides better separation, blacker background, and each instrument is so distinctive and sounds more precise. This allows you to hear into the music more in this manner.
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention, when I use the Vali2 as a tube preamp/buffer, I feed the RCA out from BF2 to Vali2, with the volume pot turned all the way up on Low Gain, then RCA out to Jot2. I listen by using the 4 pin XLR hp out and control volume with the Jot2's knob. 

With a flick of the Jot2's input switch, I can either enjoy Balance feed direct from BF2 or choose the RCA input and enjoy the tube flavor from the Vali2/BF2. Easy to compare both styles this way too after volume matching.


----------



## In1unison

tjdub said:


> Thanks @In1unison  I think I'm going to pull the trigger on one, schiit hasn't let me down yet





In1unison said:


> Will post impressions after I spend some time with Freya+ between my DAC and Jot2.


Okay, I have now put Freya+ in between my DAC and Jot2.  Running BAL throughout/ stock tubes on Freya+ (Tung-Sol)/ listening volume level @ 80dB
I will describe the effect on both Arya and LCD-2F, however, this is *not* a comparison of the headphones.

*Arya* - frequencies from upper mids and up have more energy, HF definitely more sparkle, and perception of more space between the instruments, hence better layering.  No change in soundstage size and details, although they are more noticeable in HF, having more energy.  Background atmospheric sounds are more prominent. Where natural sibilance exists in the recording it is accentuated on Arya. "Hot" recordings, in particular violins, are unlistenable to my ears. From midbass and lower, I think I hear better punch, but can's say for sure.  Female vocals are slightly brought forward.
*Arya samples*
- Manu Katche, No rush - My goodness enter Elysium! From about 2:30 to 3:10, cymbals are the best I have ever heard. Similar on the opening of Oregon's, Northwest Passage.
- Rachel Podger, JS Bach's Concerto for Two Violins, BWV 1043: Vivace is my test track for harshness - in short unlistenable and besides recording engineer of this album should be shot!  Another track that really sounds awful was Nguyên Lê, Byzance
- Vox Clamantis, O Maria - Wonderful recording, but accentuated sibilance at the beginning of the piece. Echo through the recoding space (must be the church) is pure magic!
*LCD-2F*  - see above for Arya, but with the following exceptions.  Not so much sparkle, but more energy at HF gives the illusion of more detail.  The soundstage is noticeably larger, with better imaging and layering.  However, it is not turning LCD into Arya.  No sibilance, and no harshness whatsoever but it gives electric guitars, violins more incisiveness.  From midbass and lower, more texture and impact.  A better definition of the bass guitar, both electric and acoustic
*LCD-2F samples*
- Al Di Meola, Race with Devil on Spanish Highway opening bass is to die for.  As I said above, more definition and punch without bloating the sound!
- The Art of Noise, Paranoimia (from In Visible Silence) - almost as spacious as on Arya, unbelievable.
- Jhene Aiko, The Pressure -  For all the bass-heads out there.  This is how R&B reproduction should sound, just make sure you do not blow your brains out, keep that volume down.
- Dominique Fils-Aime, Birds - Great acoustic bass line full of texture and goodness

In conclusion, great fun with somewhat mixed results. If I did not have Valh2, Freya+ will definitely stay in the chain for LCD-2F.  Not so much with Arya, but for few notable exceptions.


----------



## In1unison

tamleo said:


> May I ask the name of the $5k rigs? Tks


Amps: HeadAmp GS-X, Sennheiser HDV 820, Auris HA2-SE, and Vioelectric HPA V281
Headphones: Focal Utopia, LCD-4z, Kennerton Thror, and ZMF Verite Closed

In no way am I suggesting LCD-2F > Valh2 is "better" than any combination of the above equipment which are all great in their own right.  But in combination with my DAC and my ears, it is a very unique sound that I enjoy so much. I haven't touched the factory-supplied tubes nor did I modified LCD in any way (using standard old Audeze balanced cable). Subjective


----------



## Odin412

Smoothstereo said:


> I would be very interested in a Saga2 with Balance input and output so that I can keep it all balance connected with some tube flavoring. Although I don't have my Mjolnir2 anymore to compare, but if a Saga2 with Balance ins and outs between the Jot2 and BF2, that will be an interesting concoction.



You should take a look at Freya, which is the Schiit balanced preamp. It's physically larger than the Saga though.


----------



## TheAuthor

Odin412 said:


> You should take a look at Freya, which is the Schiit balanced preamp. It's physically larger than the Saga though.


And it's also more than twice the price, which is probably why trading some of Saga+'s RCA ins/outs for balanced (if that would even fit) could be very attractive


----------



## In1unison

TheAuthor said:


> And it's also more than twice the price, which is probably why trading some of Saga+'s RCA ins/outs for balanced (if that would even fit) could be very attractive


The difference is also that Freya+ has a pure tube stage while Saga+ has a hybrid one.


----------



## tincanear

TheAuthor said:


> And it's also more than twice the price, which is probably why trading some of Saga+'s RCA ins/outs for balanced (if that would even fit) could be very attractive


If you want discrete transistors (instead of an IC based solution) the cost is more in the tightly matched transistors needed for the balanced gain stage, rather than the RCA & XLR connectors.

  Saga sized chassis can fit one set of RCA and XLR inputs & outputs, and maybe an extra set of RCA's (aka Jot 2 rear panel)


----------



## senorx12562

In1unison said:


> Amps: HeadAmp GS-X, Sennheiser HDV 820, Auris HA2-SE, and Vioelectric HPA V281
> Headphones: Focal Utopia, LCD-4z, Kennerton Thror, and ZMF Verite Closed
> 
> In no way am I suggesting LCD-2F > Valh2 is "better" than any combination of the above equipment which are all great in their own right.  But in combination with my DAC and my ears, it is a very unique sound that I enjoy so much. I haven't touched the factory-supplied tubes nor did I modified LCD in any way (using standard old Audeze balanced cable). Subjective


My experience was the complete opposite. When I used either my he500s or lcd2s fed by the Valhalla 2 it sounded like something was broken. Sounded fantastic driving the hd600s though. I have never been able to get decent results trying to drive planars with an otl tube amplifier. I have never tried with a high dollar otl like a Glenn though. The he500 was worse than the lcd2 by some ways however. Just not enough current, and the Valhalla 2's power output is optimized for higher impedance cans. Combined with the he500's insensitivity it was a mismatch. The lcd2 just sounded mushy and uncontrolled. Hybrids and transformer coupled amps were fine though, in fact the Sundaras sound great from the Vali 2. As you said-subjective I guess. Oh wait, maybe I was fooled by marketing and bias, which must be why my Gungnir MB sounds so much better than the Modi, its all in my head. I am a psychosomatic audiophile. Who knew?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Mar 12, 2021)

Guys I have a question. Can I use any female (edit: 4 pin) XLR to 3.5mm male adapter to run a balanced cable to an SE amp?

Converting balanced to unbalanced. I have an Emu Teak that I only have a balanced cable for and want to be able to plug into an SE amp at times, so I was wondering if this was ok?

I don't wanna know what cable is better or whatever whatever snake oil. I just wanna know if this works properly, as there are times I have to test other amps.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Mar 12, 2021)

Edit: nvm on this post, as the Vali 2+ as a tube buffer for the Jot 2 was already discussed recently.


----------



## tincanear (Mar 12, 2021)

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Guys I have a question. Can I use any female XLR to 3.5mm male adapter to run a balanced cable to an SE amp?
> 
> Converting balanced to unbalanced. I have an Emu Teak that I only have a balanced cable for and want yo be able to plug into an SE amp at times, so I was wondering if this was ok?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08HRNSFBZ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_3EA59FH1KFCVFTX4BS1X


yes, balanced HP's (4-pin XLR) can be driven from an SE amp.  alternatively the SE amp (TRS jack) with suitable stereo Y splitter can drive dual mono (separate left & right) 3-pin XLR's (negative phase of each XLR would be grounded or terminated to ground with a low impedance resistor).  item you linked to doesn't look like it would work (described as mono mike to XXX adapter) and might damage the amp.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Mar 12, 2021)

tincanear said:


> yes, balanced HP's (4-pin XLR) can be driven from an SE amp.  alternatively the SE amp (TRS jack) with suitable stereo Y splitter can drive dual mono (separate left & right) 3-pin XLR's (negative phase of each XLR would be grounded or terminated to ground with a low impedance resistor).  item you linked to doesn't look like it would work (described as mono mike to XXX adapter) and might damage the amp.


Oh DUH. I dunno why I linked a 3 pin. 🤦

Thanks for the reply.

I went and ordered this:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07D7LG5B...abc_K8CAM3PEKB7WJ83B77G7?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## In1unison

senorx12562 said:


> My experience was the complete opposite. When I used either my he500s or lcd2s fed by the Valhalla 2 it sounded like something was broken. Sounded fantastic driving the hd600s though. I have never been able to get decent results trying to drive planars with an otl tube amplifier. I have never tried with a high dollar otl like a Glenn though. The he500 was worse than the lcd2 by some ways however. Just not enough current, and the Valhalla 2's power output is optimized for higher impedance cans. Combined with the he500's insensitivity it was a mismatch. The lcd2 just sounded mushy and uncontrolled. Hybrids and transformer coupled amps were fine though, in fact the Sundaras sound great from the Vali 2. As you said-subjective I guess. Oh wait, maybe I was fooled by marketing and bias, which must be why my Gungnir MB sounds so much better than the Modi, its all in my head. I am a psychosomatic audiophile. Who knew?


Yes, our minds can play games with us.  However, I never liked Schiit products, and still, somewhat dislike their marketing. Valh2 was the first Schiit product I've got because it was the most affordable OTL and I wanted to try that configuration with my gear. Anyway, at Low Gain output impedance is 3.5 Ohms, so it should not have an issue driving 70 Ohm LCD-2F, but hey, to each their own.


----------



## scolfax

I really enjoy the Magnius but for some reason I couldn't shake the idea that the Jot2 might sound "better", so I ordered one on March 3rd - and it arrived today!  I feel pretty lucky I got it so quick!

Only a few hours into it so far and it's really great - a nice, rich sound.  And the bass hits my Sundaras a little harder than the Magnius, which I like a lot.  I finally know what people mean when they describe the sound being "more 3d" - the combination of separation and a more "round" feel.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Mar 12, 2021)

Anyone have either of the HD800 variants with the Jot2? I'll be receiving the Drop 8XX on Monday for quick 2 day impressions, but I don't have a balanced cable for those and they're stupid expensive, so it'll have to be through the Jot 2's SE input. 

I was just wondering if I'm really going to limit the 8XX this way. I know the SE input is a bit smoother and analog sounding in comparison which may actually benefit the 8XX, but I worry about the power output not being enough for the impedance spikes.


----------



## tjdub

@scolfax were did you bet the amp spacers are they 3d printed?. They look really good


----------



## ssmith3046

I have an Asgard 3.  If I do not plan on going the balanced route and still use the SE do you think that the Jot 2 would be an upgrade?  Focal Clear Pros are my headphones that I use most often.


----------



## In1unison

ssmith3046 said:


> I have an Asgard 3.  If I do not plan on going the balanced route and still use the SE do you think that the Jot 2 would be an upgrade?  Focal Clear Pros are my headphones that I use most often.


That is the question only you can answer. I would rather invest in the source or one of the USB clean-up devices


----------



## adamos (Mar 13, 2021)

Smoothstereo said:


> Forgot to mention, when I use the Vali2 as a tube preamp/buffer, I feed the RCA out from BF2 to Vali2, with the volume pot turned all the way up on Low Gain, then RCA out to Jot2. I listen by using the 4 pin XLR hp out and control volume with the Jot2's knob.
> 
> With a flick of the Jot2's input switch, I can either enjoy Balance feed direct from BF2 or choose the RCA input and enjoy the tube flavor from the Vali2/BF2. Easy to compare both styles this way too after volume matching.



That’s interesting and nice to have two options. I wonder how your Vali 2 + Jotunheim 2 combo would compare to Lyr 3.


----------



## scolfax (Mar 13, 2021)

tjdub said:


> @scolfax were did you bet the amp spacers are they 3d printed?. They look really good


Thanks!  I make them myself, but people started asking for them on Reddit so I put them up on Etsy:  https://www.etsy.com/listing/878618700/schelfius


----------



## Smoothstereo

adamos said:


> That’s interesting and nice to have two options. I wonder how your Vali 2 + Jotunheim 2 combo would compare to Lyr 3.


I have not listened to a Lyr3 yet. But I did briefly own a Mjolnir2 before I got the Jot2 and Bifrost2. So I was not able to do a head to head comparison. But I can say the Vali2 with Jot2 does NOT make me miss the Mjolnir2. 

From my memory, so take this with a grain of salt, the Mjolnir2 was a little more refined in the presentation vs Jot2/Vali2 combo. That's one thing that stood out to me. I am sure there are minor differences too if I had a chance to do an ABA comparison. 

I did have the Vali2 when I had the Mj2.
The Mjolnir2 vs Vali2 as a hybrid tube amp, in Balance mode, there is no contest. The Mj2 wins pretty much on all fronts to my ears. However, in SE mode, the Vali2 was not far off unless its a power requirement/deficiency.

But I am happy with the Jot2/Vali2/BF2 combo, it gives me a hint of that tube flavor that I crave.


----------



## Luckyleo

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Anyone have either of the HD800 variants with the Jot2? I'll be receiving the Drop 8XX on Monday for quick 2 day impressions, but I don't have a balanced cable for those and they're stupid expensive, so it'll have to be through the Jot 2's SE input.
> 
> I was just wondering if I'm really going to limit the 8XX this way. I know the SE input is a bit smoother and analog sounding in comparison which may actually benefit the 8XX, but I worry about the power output not being enough for the impedance spikes.


You’ll get great sound. Should not limit


----------



## Soundmancan

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Anyone have either of the HD800 variants with the Jot2? I'll be receiving the Drop 8XX on Monday for quick 2 day impressions, but I don't have a balanced cable for those and they're stupid expensive, so it'll have to be through the Jot 2's SE input.
> 
> I was just wondering if I'm really going to limit the 8XX this way. I know the SE input is a bit smoother and analog sounding in comparison which may actually benefit the 8XX, but I worry about the power output not being enough for the impedance spikes.


I have ran my Hifiman Arya's through the Jot 2's SE output and it powers them just fine. The 8xx should be a breeze in comparison.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Mar 13, 2021)

Soundmancan said:


> I have ran my Hifiman Arya's through the Jot 2's SE output and it powers them just fine. The 8xx should be a breeze in comparison.


Arya requires current which Jot 2 in SE has plenty of. It's voltage that it may be lacking in. They're different. For example, the meager Vali 2 has more power at 300ohm than the Jot 2. Not to mention the HD800s have a large 700ohm impedance spike at 100hz. That doesn't seem ideal for the Jot 2's SE output, hence the concern. With not enough power, that'll make that range sound weaker. Planars = current, high impedance dynamics = voltage.


----------



## senorx12562

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Arya requires current which Jot 2 in SE has plenty of. It's voltage that it may be lacking in. They're different. For example, the meager Vali 2 has more power at 300ohm than the Jot 2. Not to mention the HD800s have a large 700ohm impedance spike at 100hz. That doesn't seem ideal for the Jot 2's SE output, hence the concern. With not enough power, that'll make that range sound weaker. Planars = current, high impedance dynamics = voltage.


Imo, 330 mw will be more than sufficient to drive a 300 ohm dynamic driver with authority, even at lower frequencies/higher impedances. How it pairs with the hd800 (as always with that hp) will depend more on the character of the sound than something as easily measured as power output. Ofc, there are many who seem to question whether such a thing as a "character" to sound exists; that everything that matters can be measured. That has not been my experience.


----------



## Smoothstereo

The Vali 2+ produces 400mW at 300 ohms, while the Vali 2 produces 270mW at 300 ohms. Jot2 at 300 ohms produces 330mW. Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## duncan4791 (Mar 13, 2021)

Smoothstereo said:


> The Vali 2+ produces 400mW at 300 ohms, while the Vali 2 produces 270mW at 300 ohms. Jot2 at 300 ohms produces 330mW. Just wanted to point that out.


From the Vali 2 specs page:
"Note: Maximum power rated at less than 5% THD for tube and tube hybrid amps, as compared to less than 1% for solid state."
"THD: <0.009%, 20Hz-20KHz, at 1V RMS, 300 ohms
IMD: <0.015%, CCIR, 300 ohms"

From the Jot 2 page:
"THD: <0.006%, 20Hz-20KHz, at 2V RMS, 300 ohms
IMD: <0.007%, CCIR, at 2V RMS, 300 ohms"

Slightly more power at potentially more distortion.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Mar 13, 2021)

It'd be nice if Schiit made a Valius or better yet, a Valtunheim to be like a tube hybrid version of the Jotunheim, balanced config included.


----------



## senorx12562

I have a vali 2 (not plus) and it has more than enough power to drive the 6xx, although the 6xx impedance peaks at 500ohms at about 100hz, not 700. But notwithstanding the sufficiency of the power output, I didn't think the combo sounded great. Not bad, but certainly not special. The Jot 1 driving the 6xx was special though, to my ears at least. I hope the 2 has the same synergy, as I intend to pick one up in a month or two.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Mar 13, 2021)

senorx12562 said:


> I have a vali 2 (not plus) and it has more than enough power to drive the 6xx, although the 6xx impedance peaks at 500ohms at about 100hz, not 700. But notwithstanding the sufficiency of the power output, I didn't think the combo sounded great. Not bad, but certainly not special. The Jot 1 driving the 6xx was special though, to my ears at least. I hope the 2 has the same synergy, as I intend to pick one up in a month or two.


The Jot 2 with the 6XX is phenomenal. New life brought to the 6XX.


----------



## senorx12562

Mad Lust Envy said:


> It'd be nice if Schiit made a Valius or better yet, a Valtunheim to be like a tube hybrid version of the Jotunheim, balanced config included.


My understanding is that the Lyr 3 is pretty much this.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Mar 13, 2021)

senorx12562 said:


> My understanding is that the Lyr 3 is pretty much this.


Lyr 3 isn't balanced. Hence the wishful thinking. That being said, I'm eying the Lyr 3 for my SE power plant needs. Just wish I could afford it.


----------



## senorx12562

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Lyr 3 isn't balanced. Hence the wishful thinking.


I was thinking of sound sig, not whether it was balanced, but I get it. Maybe your wish will become a Mjolnir replacement. Doubling the componentry of the Lyr would get close to that price point anyway.


----------



## In1unison

Mad Lust Envy said:


> It'd be nice if Schiit made a Valius or better yet, a Valtunheim to be like a tube hybrid version of the Jotunheim, balanced config included.


But they do, see?


----------



## joseG86

In1unison said:


> But they do, see?


What is that thing on top of the Valhalla? lol

My Jotunheim 2 is black as well and a silver Bifrost 2 incoming, holy Schiit  Can't wait!


----------



## Smoothstereo

Until there is a Valius or Saga 2 with Balance ins and outs for my tube preamp/buffer needs, I will be content with my triple combo.


----------



## Soundmancan

joseG86 said:


> What is that thing on top of the Valhalla? lol
> 
> My Jotunheim 2 is black as well and a silver Bifrost 2 incoming, holy Schiit  Can't wait!


Im not sure but some kind a dampner to prevent the tubes from ringing would be my guess.


----------



## JES

Smoothstereo said:


> Until there is a Valius or Saga 2 with Balance ins and outs for my tube preamp/buffer needs, I will be content with my triple combo.


Can you provide any details on the adapter going from your headphone cable into balanced XLR jack on the Jot 2? What it is and source possibly?


----------



## Smoothstereo

JES said:


> Can you provide any details on the adapter going from your headphone cable into balanced XLR jack on the Jot 2? What it is and source possibly?


My headphone cable is a Double Helix Cable Molecule Elite terminated with a Pentaconn 4.4mm TRRRS connector on the amp end. I had to buy a 4.4mm to 4 pin XLR adapter from Plussound Audio. Its their Micro Series adapter.


----------



## JES

Smoothstereo said:


> My headphone cable is a Double Helix Cable Molecule Elite terminated with a Pentaconn 4.4mm TRRRS connector on the amp end. I had to buy a 4.4mm to 4 pin XLR adapter from Plussound Audio. Its their Micro Series adapter.


Great answer, thanks. And a very nice cable! I'm looking for this type of setup for my LCD-2Cs. Balanced cable terminated to 4.4 mm for portable use, with something compact to adapt to the Jot 2 XLR.


----------



## HanselPA

Smoothstereo said:


> Until there is a Valius or Saga 2 with Balance ins and outs for my tube preamp/buffer needs, I will be content with my triple combo.


Can you provide more details about that Frankenstein you have on Vali 2?? Looks awesome !!!


----------



## HanselPA

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Anyone have either of the HD800 variants with the Jot2? I'll be receiving the Drop 8XX on Monday for quick 2 day impressions, but I don't have a balanced cable for those and they're stupid expensive, so it'll have to be through the Jot 2's SE input.
> 
> I was just wondering if I'm really going to limit the 8XX this way. I know the SE input is a bit smoother and analog sounding in comparison which may actually benefit the 8XX, but I worry about the power output not being enough for the impedance spikes.


You’ll he fine. I used to drive both, my HD800 and HD650 from the old Vali 2, the one that only put 270 or 280 mw at 300 Ohms, and was fine. Both Sennheiser are actually easy to drive due  to their high sensitivity.


----------



## In1unison

joseG86 said:


> What is that thing on top of the Valhalla? lol
> 
> My Jotunheim 2 is black as well and a silver Bifrost 2 incoming, holy Schiit  Can't wait!


It is a simple door stopper weight. Loads vibration pods under Valhalla and stops the amp from moving when I use one hand to plug in/out the headphone jack.


----------



## In1unison

Soundmancan said:


> Im not sure but some kind a dampner to prevent the tubes from ringing would be my guess.


Tubes supplied with Valhalla are not microphonic whatsoever. Very quiet amp in general.


----------



## Smoothstereo

HanselPA said:


> Can you provide more details about that Frankenstein you have on Vali 2?? Looks awesome !!!


I have had my Vali2 for 3 years or so and when I first got it, I was not satisfied with the stock 6BZ7 tube, so my search for my perfect tube started. Luckily I found the Vali 2 tube rolling forum here at Headfi to get ideas and suggestions. Read so many posts and tried quite a few tubes along the way. The Vali2 is a tube rollers' dream. I am still learning.

In addition to the stock tube, I have tried 6922, 7DJ8, 7308, (this one cost me almost the same price of the Vali2), 5670 with adapter, 6SN7/6H8C with adapter, and dual 6J5G with adapter. There are quite more that I haven't tried like the 12A*7 family and other dual tubes.

My journey stopped when I landed on two Zenith 6J5G. They souned exactly what I wanted for my set up. The adapter was bought on ebay. Here is the link. Hope this helps.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-Dual-6...214762?hash=item2ee7d8676a:g:j5EAAOSwhcJWM0XX


----------



## Minkypou

In1unison said:


> But they do, see?


i was picturing this in my head when i ordered my bitfrost 2 ( having the jot in black ) i was like : oh , surely ... black is better looking since my jot is black , then i see your picture ... i kind of dig that black silver combo , black and black is also fine although


----------



## tkddans (Mar 14, 2021)

My Bifrost 2 and Jotunheim 2 are coming tomorrow.

I have the following to test and share:
- GoldPlanar GL2000 (filter removed mod)
- Sennheiser HD800 S
- STAX SR-L300 (Bifrost to Stax energizer)
- Thieaudio Clairvoyance IEM


----------



## HanselPA

Smoothstereo said:


> I have had my Vali2 for 3 years or so and when I first got it, I was not satisfied with the stock 6BZ7 tube, so my search for my perfect tube started. Luckily I found the Vali 2 tube rolling forum here at Headfi to get ideas and suggestions. Read so many posts and tried quite a few tubes along the way. The Vali2 is a tube rollers' dream. I am still learning.
> 
> In addition to the stock tube, I have tried 6922, 7DJ8, 7308, (this one cost me almost the same price of the Vali2), 5670 with adapter, 6SN7/6H8C with adapter, and dual 6J5G with adapter. There are quite more that I haven't tried like the 12A*7 family and other dual tubes.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!! Yes, it helps, thanks!!
I had my Vali for little more than 2 years. Now is boxed, but I think you just gave me a reason to give him some love again.
I did try 6922 and later settle for EH 6CG7. 
How they sound that make you stop your journey??
Thanks!!


----------



## WhiteFox01

I'm wondering how this pairs with a Utopia.


----------



## richierich

If you're wondering if the Jot 2 can power the HE6SE I can confirm they do. That means it can power most headphones on the market today (through the balanced output).

On balanced output on low gain I use the Jot 2 at a sweet spot of 12 to 2 on the volume knob. This is the preferred setting and sounds balanced all around (no pun intended).

For SE output on high gain the HE6SE sounds good but not as great as the balanced output and the volume knob needs to be set from 10 to 2 and doesn't sound as crisp (slight clipping/distortion due to being under-powered through SE output).


----------



## blackdragon87

Mad Lust Envy said:


> It'd be nice if Schiit made a Valius or better yet, a Valtunheim to be like a tube hybrid version of the Jotunheim, balanced config included.



that would be something id be interested in as well


----------



## Smoothstereo

HanselPA said:


> Beautiful!! Yes, it helps, thanks!!
> I had my Vali for little more than 2 years. Now is boxed, but I think you just gave me a reason to give him some love again.
> I did try 6922 and later settle for EH 6CG7.
> How they sound that make you stop your journey??
> Thanks!!


I guess I should have said my journey has Paused instead of Stopped as you know this audio hobby journey never ends =). What stood out to me was the dual Zenith 6J5G tubes gave me more stereo separation, opened up the stage a bit. Instruments had a bit more space to breathe. The voices had more texture and decay. The instrument notes trail/linger a little longer. There was an ease of flow. They provided a good balance from top to bottom. The other tubes that I have tried, either was too warm, or too dark, or too bright, or hiding some detail, etc. It was always something that had to ruin the overall experience for that respective tube.

So not sure if all the credit goes to the 6J5G tube type or the brand and vintage or maybe a mix of these. As they say, there's always a better tube out there. I might experiment with some other brands and different vintages down the road. But for now, I just want to enjoy my music with the Schiit Jot2/Vali2/Bifrost2.


----------



## MtnMan307

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Lyr 3 isn't balanced. Hence the wishful thinking. That being said, I'm eying the Lyr 3 for my SE power plant needs. Just wish I could afford it.


Lyr 3 is insanely powerful for an SE amp.  I have a pair of AKG K240 Sextett LP, freaking 600 ohm monsters, and the Lyr 3 delivers the horsepower needed.  And that combo sounds really good too!


----------



## tkddans (Mar 15, 2021)

tkddans said:


> My Bifrost 2 and Jotunheim 2 are coming tomorrow.
> 
> I have the following to test and share:
> - GoldPlanar GL2000 (filter removed mod)
> ...


*Listening Conditions/Preface*
All headphones except for STAX are listened to using Jot 2 on high gain, using XLR balanced output (with the IEM 2.5mm using a XLR adapter).
STAX is running from RCA from the Bifrost into a SRM-2525 energizer.

I wish I had my old Monolith still to compare and have a reference point here. I will have a Xduoo ta-30 coming in April to compare.

These are only first impressions, so please take with a grain of salt. Notes are based on using the Jot 2 + Bifrost 2 for only several hours (keeping the gear turned on the whole time to "warm up" as people suggest one should do). The observations below may be elaborated on, disagreed with, or in some way changed in a future post.

*Listening Material
Apple Music* (I don't bother with lossless stuff sorry) 

My reference playlist




*Initial Impressions
GoldPlanar GL2000 (filters removed mod)*
I've had a love/meh relationship with GL2K's ever since I bought the Clairvoyance. Still, I tried listening to the GL2K and giving an honest fresh take on my newly acquired Jot 2/Bifrost 2 combo.

First impressions are that the GL2K's sound at least as good as they had been on the Monolith - from memory anyway.

- Bruno Mars and crew have clear vocals. Enjoyable and perhaps more forward with my gear
- These headphones are doing as well as ever or mayyyybe better. I'm getting strong vocal presence and clarity for male and female.
- Additional notes on clarity, separation, and other improvements on these headphones may just be due to having recently taken out the paper filters
- Gotta move on to others to see what else I can find...


*Sennheiser HD 800 S*
I'm noticing a kind of distance it seems. It almost sounds like the music is not as intimate as I want it to be. Maybe this is a trend from headphone to headphone. Maybe it's the amp. I'm really not sure. Just saying though...what I notice above all here is a sense that music is further from me than I want it to on initial impression. Maybe I have the drivers on my head weird haha.

Let's not take this too seriously. Initial impressions and all, blah blah blah.

I'll say this though...I'm finding myself enjoying the 800 S less than the GL2K's. The 800 S feels less well-rounded. What the heck is that about? Paper removal mod on the GL2K? The Jot/Bifrost pairs better with the GL2K? Who knows. That's just my feeling right now.


*STAX SR-L300*
Damn I love STAX. Maybe it's fatigue though from listening, but the noise is a bit harsh for me tonight. Take that for what you will about the amp I have. Maybe if the amp was warmer, I wouldn't feel this way? Who knows for sure. The STAX SR-L300 is fairly bright, so fatigue here could have happened on any hardware.


*ThieAudio Clairvoyance*
No fatigue felt here. The Clairvoyance have been my favorite phones lately (ear or head).
- Listening to Bruno Mars on Charlie Rose, I have a very clean playback. No issues for these IEM's thus far with noise on the Jot 2.
- Man I'm running out of fumes here....


*Initial Conclusion
The Jot 2/Bifrost solves my powering needs, does it with very little to no noise floor, and powers my IEM's nicely too. It isn't wowing me. It isn't disappointing me.*

I don't know what to say without comparing what I heard against another amp. I could share a lot more than I did, but would those things be due to the amp or just what I notice about the headphones? This isn't supposed to be headphone review after all.

My takeaway from all of this is that the amps are doing quite well so far. The DAC/amp combo are very quiet and play my music with plenty of power. I'm not sure how much more "musical" they are compared to other gear honestly. It's hard to say yet.

If anything, I'm wondering if I'm missing something I liked from past gear. I felt at times with some headphones that the music almost appeared further from me than I recall. Maybe people perceive wider soundstage, and maybe that's it. Or I'm fatigued, or I need more "burn-in" (psychological or otherwise), or who the heck knows.

So far, these things are not blowing my mind like getting a whole new pair of headphones do. I'm not experiencing a honeymoon with these as of yet. Nor am I experiencing something terrible. I briefly tried comparing my IEM's on this setup against my portable Qudelix, and the Jot 2/Bifrost 2 was a cleaner listening experience and more enjoyable perhaps.



I'll come back maybe at some point with a comparison against an O2 dac/amp perhaps and against the Xduoo tube amp in a month.


----------



## richierich

tkddans said:


> *Listening Material
> Apple Music* (I don't bother with lossless stuff sorry)


You're limiting your audio quality with Apple Music. Try a Tidal hifi trial sub and you'll for sure hear a difference. I just tested one of your reference tracks, Early Morning Light by Sarah Jarosz on Spotify 320kbps quality and then played it on Tidal Hi-Fi. I already can hear a massive difference within the first 10 seconds of the song with the guitar.


----------



## tkddans

richierich said:


> You're limiting your audio quality with Apple Music. Try a Tidal hifi trial sub and you'll for sure hear a difference. I just tested one of your reference tracks, Early Morning Light by Sarah Jarosz on Spotify 320kbps quality and then played it on Tidal Hi-Fi. I already can hear a massive difference within the first 10 seconds of the song with the guitar.


I can try it again. Heck, maybe my new gear can spot the difference. I tried tidal once and couldn’t hear a significant difference.


----------



## JES

tkddans said:


> I can try it again. Heck, maybe my new gear can spot the difference. I tried tidal once and couldn’t hear a significant difference.


I just started an Amazon Music HD trial after using Spotify exclusively since 2014. I'm mad at myself for not going lossless sooner. My two-year old workout TWS buds from my S10 sound much better. My Jot 2 (with balanced DAC module) to LCD-2Cs makes the difference even more pronounced. Give it a try.


----------



## tameral

I just switched from Amazon HD and am trying out Qobuz and Tidal.  Both sound a bit better than Amazon HD - they sound sharper - Amazon HD sounded smoothed off to these untrained ears - I used it for about 7 months constantly - noticed a sharp difference when trying out Qobuz and Tidal.  I recognize that sound differences can be all made up in your head but hey that's been my experience.  Interestingy Amazon HD offers tons more stuff in 24/96 and 24/192 than either Qobuz or I believe Tidal


----------



## In1unison (Mar 15, 2021)

tameral said:


> I just switched from Amazon HD and am trying out Qobuz and Tidal.  Both sound a bit better than Amazon HD - they sound sharper - Amazon HD sounded smoothed off to these untrained ears - I used it for about 7 months constantly - noticed a sharp difference when trying out Qobuz and Tidal.  I recognize that sound differences can be all made up in your head but hey that's been my experience.  Interestingy Amazon HD offers tons more stuff in 24/96 and 24/192 than either Qobuz or I believe Tidal


Amazon HD has a wider music selection but poorer sound quality.  The bitrate stream of 44.1/16 files is markedly lower than Tidal's and if you read the fine print (always read the fine print) Amazon HD may "choke" the streaming quality to 320kbps depending on the bandwidth availability (very arbitrary and vague statement).  That is probably what you heard. However, not saying Tidal has no problems, the stream often sounds too bright/ harsh and never got anything out of MQA except degradation of sound in a sense of loss of naturalness. 

To my ears, Qobuz sounds more natural/ smooth, *some of the times* and it is also cheaper than Tidal.

Anyway pick your own poison


----------



## JES

I'm going to give Qobuz a try. I edited an Amazon HD playlist last night on the PC and this morning it was nearly unplayable. I simply couldn't play the song I wanted to play. Unacceptable.

I also experienced the throttling mentioned. Now I know what was happening. Also unacceptable.


----------



## tameral

In1unison said:


> Amazon HD has a wider music selection but poorer sound quality.  The bitrate stream of 44.1/16 files is markedly lower than Tidal's and if you read the fine print (always read the fine print) Amazon HD may "choke" the streaming quality to 320kbps depending on the bandwidth availability (very arbitrary and vague statement).  That is probably what you heard. However, not saying Tidal has no problems, the stream often sounds too bright/ harsh and never got anything out of MQA except degradation of sound in a sense of loss of naturalness.
> 
> To my ears, Qobuz sounds more natural/ smooth, *some of the times* and it is also cheaper than Tidal.
> 
> Anyway pick your own poison


I did forget to mention that in my comparison - I was also using Audirvana - which I think really helps out the sound quality so but then again with Amazon you can't use Audirvana - so I think yes indeed - Qobuz sounds way better and I've been leaning that way over Tidal because of the whole MQA thing I still don't understand


----------



## TheRealDz

The catch for me with Tidal, was that I burned through the entirety of music that I had any interest in, in less than one day of listening. Their catalog is not at all aligned with my musical tastes. 

Amazon is much closer to my tastes in music. But even then, there were very few tracks in full hi-def, vs Redbook. 




In1unison said:


> Amazon HD has a wider music selection but poorer sound quality.  The bitrate stream of 44.1/16 files is markedly lower than Tidal's and if you read the fine print (always read the fine print) Amazon HD may "choke" the streaming quality to 320kbps depending on the bandwidth availability (very arbitrary and vague statement).  That is probably what you heard. However, not saying Tidal has no problems, the stream often sounds too bright/ harsh and never got anything out of MQA except degradation of sound in a sense of loss of naturalness.
> 
> To my ears, Qobuz sounds more natural/ smooth, *some of the times* and it is also cheaper than Tidal.
> 
> Anyway pick your own poison


----------



## In1unison

tameral said:


> I did forget to mention that in my comparison - I was also using Audirvana - which I think really helps out the sound quality so but then again with Amazon you can't use Audirvana - so I think yes indeed - Qobuz sounds way better and I've been leaning that way over Tidal because of the whole MQA thing I still don't understand


I am using Roon's RAAT and quite happy with it.  I understand MQA but hear no audible benefit.


----------



## TheRealDz

Another review: 

https://headfonics.com/schiit-audio-jotunheim-2-review/

Headphonics is one of my go-to sources for personal audio reviews.  I can't say I hear what the reviewer hears though - ie, warmth manifesting as thickness that obscures detail.  At minimum, I heard more warmth, but also more separation, spaciousness, and midrange detail through my Jot2 and Hugo than just via the Hugo.


----------



## scolfax

Smoothstereo said:


> Another review:
> 
> https://headfonics.com/schiit-audio-jotunheim-2-review/
> 
> Headphonics is one of my go-to sources for personal audio reviews.  I can't say I hear what the reviewer hears though - ie, warmth manifesting as thickness that obscures detail.  At minimum, I heard more warmth, but also more separation, spaciousness, and midrange detail through my Jot2 and Hugo than just via the Hugo.


----------



## scolfax (Mar 15, 2021)

"warmth manifesting as thickness that obscures detail"

I wouldn't have phrased it that way, but that's what I hear.  Modius > Jot2 > Sundaras, with balanced cables.  The Jot is thicker, which makes it harder to hear some delicate high-end detail.  You could get the same effect by bumping the bass with an EQ.  Having said that, I like it - it's probably how I would have tried EQ'ing my Magnius with these headphones if I had a balanced EQ.  Having said that, I don't know if EQ would give the Magnius the equivalent bass punch that the Jot2 does.   (I have a Loki, which is out of action now that I'm running all balanced)


----------



## tkddans

Ok, I couldn't help myself. I ordered a Drop + THX 789 amp so I can compare against the Jot 2. I'll also compare the following
- Modi 2 Uber + 789
- Modi + Jot
- Bifrost + 789
- Bifrost + Jot

Though I will be plugging in to the XLR outputs only, due to the Modi not having balanced out, only the bifrost will be truly balanced out.

For the sake of controlling for variables, I will try to use just one pair of headphones as I swap between chains.

*Day 2 Impressions*
Just slapping on some HD800 S and seeing how I feel...

Nothing to add yet. No revelations of higher quality realized.

I really need that other gear in to gauge these things!


----------



## tjdub

I have the 789 and to me there is a clear difference between the 2 especially in Soundstage and instrument separation


----------



## Lolito

is it true that this amp is so powerful that there is no knob usable travel really for normal cans like hd6xx?


----------



## Kukuk

Just came in today. It definitely sounds like an amp.

Kidding, but it does have what I was looking for: gobs of headroom. I don't dare touch the gain switch. Even through single-ended it drives the HE-500 perfectly with, again, gobs of headroom.

I'm all ready for my HE-5s. Might even look into getting the HE-6 at some point...


----------



## TheRealDz

Meaning what?  🤔🤔🤔



tjdub said:


> I have the 789 and to me there is a clear difference between the 2 especially in Soundstage and instrument separation


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Mar 15, 2021)

Kukuk said:


> Just came in today. It definitely sounds like an amp.
> 
> Kidding, but it does have what I was looking for: gobs of headroom. I don't dare touch the gain switch. Even through single-ended it drives the HE-500 perfectly with, again, gobs of headroom.
> 
> I'm all ready for my HE-5s. Might even look into getting the HE-6 at some point...


For what it's worth, the Jot 2 to me sounds better in high gain. More dynamic and energetic. Not saying that because of 'LOUDNESS'. I pushed low gain further and it just sounds more sleepy to me. Could be just hyperbole or in my head, but it is what it is.

Of course, you'll be at like 8-10 on the knob with most headphones.


----------



## PopZeus

I'm definitely getting more dynamic punch from the Jot 2 with the balanced outs on high gain with my planar headphones. I wanna say maybe it's the crosstalk that is helping to lock in a more coherent center image on my headphones compared to the 789.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Mar 16, 2021)

Though I don't have a balanced headphone cable for this... I'm currently listening to the Drop x Sennheiser 8XX on the Jot 2 with SE. Definitely sublime experience. Not a headphone tuning I generally go for (I'm an LCD2 type of guy), but man, it sounds clean, spacious, and just enough warmth to NOT be dry or analytical. Just an effortless sound, with a very pleasing tonality and detail. I highly approve so far.

I only have 48hrs with the 8XX, but from what I'm hearing this is going to be a winner, 1000%

I can't post any images because reasons (pre-production in an HD800S shell).

Thankfully I received it on my days off, and I slept allllll day, so I'll be putting in a lot of hours tonight and tomorrow.

I can't compare to the OG HD800 or 800S because I have no experience with those. I can only go off its own merits. It's how I do my reviews anyways.


----------



## tjdub

Can you please give impressions of the 8xx compared to the lcd 2 please?.

I'm really interested in does headphones because I liked  the OGs sound stage but I can't do headphones with no bass


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Mar 16, 2021)

I no longer have the LCD2, sorry if I gave that impression. I mean that I prefer a darker tuning with impactful bass. The 8XX is not going to satisfy you if you want anything close to the LCD2's bass.

Ultimately the 8XX is slightly shy of perceived neutral in terms of bass. Definitely not one for deep, highly extended bass or impact.

It's not frail or brittle in the bass, but it's definitely polite. Taking a backseat for all the other stuff like midrange, soundstaging, articulation, texturing, etc.


----------



## tjdub

Thank you, that's exactly what I needed to hear. I'm a recovering bass head so bass light headphones are a no no for me


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

tjdub said:


> Thank you, that's exactly what I needed to hear. I'm a recovering bass head so bass light headphones are a no no for me


I'm there with you. I like me some bass in general. Maybe not so much basshead but some bass is a necessity in general

Hence why I love my Emu Teak. They hit JUST right.


----------



## MattTCG

Mad Lust Envy said:


> I no longer have the LCD2, sorry if I gave that impression. I mean that I prefer a darker tuning with impactful bass. The 8XX is not going to satisfy you if you want anything close to the LCD2's bass.
> 
> Ultimately the 8XX is slightly shy of perceived neutral in terms of bass. Definitely not one for deep, highly extended bass or impact.
> 
> It's not frail or brittle in the bass, but it's definitely polite. Taking a backseat for all the other stuff like midrange, soundstaging, articulation, texturing, etc.



The is an interesting first impression to me. I've been very curious about this headphone and how it's going to play out once in the hands of reviewers that I'm familiar with.  So far, for you, even with a SS amp like jot 2 it seems to be pretty positive. The OG hd800 and the 800s for that matter, seems to do their best on OTL tube amps....expensive ones. So this is a good start.

I know you preferences well enough from our he400 days, maybe about a decade ago. But I do remember most of your preferences, so I'll be following your post of the hd8xx closely.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Mar 16, 2021)

Well, the HE400 days, I liked treble a bit more than I do now. I generally have gone a bit smoother than those days, but outside of that I guess HE400 bass and lower mids are still in my wheelhouse. 

And so far, I def would still say a tube amp with some analog characteristics and smoother sound would still benefit the 8XX, so I don't see that being any different from the older models. Maybe just a little more lenient when paired  to SS amps.


----------



## joseG86

Just received my Jotunheim 2, first impressions after 1 hour and holy schiit...

Arya-XLR: Amazing impact, detail and clarity, 0 distorsion in sub-bass and bass (this happens with Valhalla 2)
Clear-XLR: Really shines the dynamics potential of this HP when properly powered
Arya-Clear SE: Feels more relaxed and laid back overall, really enjoyable. For Clear, I prefer it balanced 100% time
Pre-amp (xlr) with 2 Focal Alpha 50 working perfectly fine and no distorsion/noises/etc at all.


----------



## In1unison

joseG86 said:


> Just received my Jotunheim 2, first impressions after 1 hour and holy schiit...
> 
> Arya-XLR: Amazing impact, detail and clarity, 0 distorsion in sub-bass and bass (this happens with Valhalla 2)
> Clear-XLR: Really shines the dynamics potential of this HP when properly powered
> ...


It becomes much smoother in the highs and more textured in the lows after few days


----------



## Lolito

joseG86 said:


> Just received my Jotunheim 2, first impressions after 1 hour and holy schiit...
> 
> Arya-XLR: Amazing impact, detail and clarity, 0 distorsion in sub-bass and bass (this happens with Valhalla 2)
> Clear-XLR: Really shines the dynamics potential of this HP when properly powered
> ...


pre amp cahnges with gain? can you use the whle travel of the knob as pre amp compared to a regular pre amp?


----------



## joseG86

Lolito said:


> pre amp cahnges with gain? can you use the whle travel of the knob as pre amp compared to a regular pre amp?


Gain switch do affect volume of preamp, same happened when I had the A90 with the same monitors connected to it and I can freely adjust it with the knob.

Also both amp and pre-amp connected devices are fully muted when knob is at 7 o'clock (knob limit) with A90 no matter rotation of the knob to its maximum left position, you still had sound.


----------



## scolfax

Lolito said:


> is it true that this amp is so powerful that there is no knob usable travel really for normal cans like hd6xx?


You won't get to use the entire range of the knob for sure, but it's smooth and accurate so you can get where you need to go without any trouble - IMHO it's not a deal-breaker.


----------



## Lolito (Mar 16, 2021)

thanks for the info, now I know that both a90 and jot2 are a joke as preamp, one can not get silence, the other is affected by gain stage... Singxer SA1 it will be then.



scolfax said:


> You won't get to use the entire range of the knob for sure, but it's smooth and accurate so you can get where you need to go without any trouble - IMHO it's not a deal-breaker.


with what headphones? because that would make a world of difference in some cases.


----------



## joseG86

scolfax said:


> You won't get to use the entire range of the knob for sure, but it's smooth and accurate so you can get where you need to go without any trouble - IMHO it's not a deal-breaker.


So far I haven't the need to go past 1 o'clock with Arya EQed, usually stays at 11-12, really powerful.


----------



## In1unison

Lolito said:


> pre amp cahnges with gain? can you use the whle travel of the knob as pre amp compared to a regular pre amp?


At the Low Gain switch position for both SE and BAL, pre-amp outputs of Jot2 have 0 dB gain (no gain) at max volume position (e.g. volume only attenuates as you move the knob). At the High Gain switch position, pre-amp gain is 12 dB SE and 18 dB BAL (e.g. it works like "regular" pre-amp with gain).


----------



## In1unison

Lolito said:


> is it true that this amp is so powerful that there is no knob usable travel really for normal cans like hd6xx?


I very much doubt you'll have a problem adjusting the volume on Jot2 for 300 Ohm cans.  LCD-XC is 20 Ohm and I have from 7 to 11 o'clock position to play with, at low gain which is admittedly not much, but also not a problem for me.  I have noticed no issues with channel separation or imbalance at very low volumes.


----------



## tjdub

Lolito said:


> thanks for the info, now I know that both a90 and jot2 are a joke as preamp, one can not get silence, the other is affected by gain stage... Singxer SA1 it will be then.
> 
> 
> with what headphones? because that would make a world of difference in some cases.


I have a pair of jvc sz2000 that need a lot of power to make them thump and I never go passed 2 o'clock but I am getting a pair of he6 tomorrow and does will really push the limits of the this little beast


----------



## Lolito

In1unison said:


> At the Low Gain switch position for both SE and BAL, pre-amp outputs of Jot2 have 0 dB gain (no gain) at max volume position (e.g. volume only attenuates as you move the knob). At the High Gain switch position, pre-amp gain is 12 dB SE and 18 dB BAL (e.g. it works like "regular" pre-amp with gain).


Thanks for the proper information, that confirmd that at low gain, working ad pre-amp, it will have full knob travel, great to be able to confirm that, only 30 pages of forum needed to get that, only 30 pages, LOL



tjdub said:


> I have a pair of jvc sz2000 that need a lot of power to make them thump and I never go passed 2 o'clock but I am getting a pair of he6 tomorrow and does will really push the limits of the this little beast


The problem is with cans that do not need much power, power hungry cand you can use more knob excursion, problems is with more regular cans of 150 omhs, planars, etc... You get very loud already at 9 o clock, from 7 o clock silence...


----------



## BubbaJay

Just put in my order for the Jot2 and should have some time next week.  I'm most looking forward to hearing how my Arya and Z1R sound with it and how it pairs with my iFi Neo because as a Dac the Neo is super smooth and clear.


----------



## tkddans

*Day 3 Impressions Jot 2 + Bifrost 2*
Plugged in my HD800 S. Revelations...interesting. Maybe I just rested well enough. Maybe the hearing specialist who plugged up my ears this morning with impression molds took out some wax on the way out. Maybe I'm just listening louder than before? Maybe who knows what, but noticing a happier experience today.

*Conditions on first listen tonight*
- HD800 S used
- Jot 2 XLR balanced input coming from Bifrost 2; XLR balanced output to headphones
- low gain and volume knob turned to maybe 12:45
- Impressions formed below after just listening to one track: Bass & Drum Intro by Nils Lofgren Band, Album "Live"

*Observations accompanied while using HD800 S and listening to Bass & Drum Intro*
- The "distance" I thought I was experiencing with instruments is not there anymore - not in that loosy goosy way that I felt I had before.
- Crowds sound authentic and distant, but now in a good way. Like, oh hey those people are out there in the crowd and I feel that. Cool.
- Guitar strumming resonates nicely and intimately against the ear. Plucking sounds have a clean but natural feeling attack and decay.

*Behind the Yashmak (Live) by Esbjörn Svensson Trio, album E.S.T. Live in Hamburg*
- Crowd has that "cool" effect once again. Feeling like people sound legit
- At 4:50, with piano, I'm getting jazzy vibes and loving it. 

*Shark City by Steven Walking, album Shark City - Single*
- Mix is higher volume. Had to lower to maybe 11:00 to feel comfortable, maybe 11:30 if I'm a madman but want more impact
- Head is bobbing. I'm loving this track right now. Great electronic vibe, great headphones, amp not hurting getting that feel.

*Day 3 Conclusions / Thoughts so far: Solid piece of gear*
Amp isn't a failure point in enjoying these tracks. Am I enjoying my music as described above BECAUSE of the amp/DAC in a significant way, more so than what can likely be explained already by a fantastic pair of headphones and track? Probably not. Still, when looking at the amp/DAC in the chain without another set of hardware to compare against, it almost feels more helpful for me as a buyer to ask the most simple question: is the music still great now? Yes.

A THX 789 amp is incoming tomorrow. So a comparison will happen for me to better attempt to point out what the amp is doing in the chain. DAC too I guess (I got Modi 2 uber; will bring that out for tomorrow).

Rock on


----------



## In1unison

Mad Lust Envy said:


> For what it's worth, the Jot 2 to me sounds better in high gain. More dynamic and energetic. Not saying that because of 'LOUDNESS'. I pushed low gain further and it just sounds more sleepy to me. Could be just hyperbole or in my head, but it is what it is.
> 
> Of course, you'll be at like 8-10 on the knob with most headphones.


Noticed the same with Arya.  LCD-2F sounds better to my ear on Low Gain.


----------



## In1unison

Lolito said:


> thanks for the info, now I know that both a90 and jot2 are a joke as preamp, one can not get silence, the other is affected by gain stage... Singxer SA1 it will be then.
> 
> 
> with what headphones? because that would make a world of difference in some cases.


How do you know Singxer's preamp section is better?  I've seen no tech spec for it.  If you have it please link.  For me SPS auto disqualifies it, however, I know Singxer makes excellent DD converters, so I suspect this is also a good product.


----------



## Arniesb

In1unison said:


> How do you know Singxer's preamp section is better?  I've seen no tech spec for it.  If you have it please link.  For me SPS auto disqualifies it, however, I know Singxer makes excellent DD converters, so I suspect this is also a good product.


Yeah, but look at the noise floor figures of that sps. Surely massive transformer that is not even toroidal and not shielded cant compete vs it.


----------



## In1unison

Arniesb said:


> Yeah, but look at the noise floor figures of that sps. Surely massive transformer that is not even toroidal and not shielded cant compete vs it.


Right. Noise levels are the only determining factor to sound quality.


----------



## Arniesb

In1unison said:


> Right. Noise levels are the only determining factor to sound quality.


Why so mad? Noise level is most important in any audio device. Otherwhise music sound harsher.
Even if you have best dac with subpar power supply it wont be worldclass dac etc.


----------



## Lolito

In1unison said:


> How do you know Singxer's preamp section is better?  I've seen no tech spec for it.  If you have it please link.  For me SPS auto disqualifies it, however, I know Singxer makes excellent DD converters, so I suspect this is also a good product.


what is SPS?


----------



## senorx12562

A headphone amp used as a preamp is always going to be compromised versus a dedicated preamp. The question then is always is it good enough given the options within one's budget?


----------



## In1unison

Arniesb said:


> Why so mad? Noise level is most important in any audio device. Otherwhise music sound harsher.
> Even if you have best dac with subpar power supply it wont be worldclass dac etc.


I understand your obsession with low noise levels and that is cool if it brings you satisfaction and more music enjoyment.  But obviously higher noise - harsher sound, comes from someone who never heard SET amp. Anyways, this is Schiit Jotunheim 2 thread.  Hardly a proper place to discuss the exclusive relevance of low noise levels in the audio gear.


----------



## Lolito

In1unison said:


> How do you know Singxer's preamp section is better?  I've seen no tech spec for it.  If you have it please link.  For me SPS auto disqualifies it, however, I know Singxer makes excellent DD converters, so I suspect this is also a good product.


It is not affected by gain aparently, and people who tested it in this forum says it is better sound quality, full class A. They say, can be all BS, of course... the internet!!!


----------



## In1unison

Lolito said:


> It is not affected by gain aparently, and people who tested it in this forum says it is better sound quality, full class A. They say, can be all BS, of course... the internet!!!


To my knowledge, Singxer makes very good products, so I wouldn't be surprised if this is an exceptional amp. I am just interested in the preamp specs which they apparently fail to publish.


----------



## theveterans

In1unison said:


> I understand your obsession with low noise levels and that is cool if it brings you satisfaction and more music enjoyment.  But obviously higher noise - harsher sound, comes from someone who never heard SET amp. Anyways, this is Schiit Jotunheim 2 thread.  Hardly a proper place to discuss the exclusive relevance of low noise levels in the audio gear.



A properly implemented SET amp has inky black noise level rivaling the best SS amps out there


----------



## In1unison

theveterans said:


> A properly implemented SET amp has inky black noise level rivaling the best SS amps out there


Yes, but for "measurements or bust" crowd SETs might have whooping 0.2% which obviously cannot possibly sound good comparing to 0.00002%. Right?


----------



## mab1376

The amp seems like a clear upgrade to my Lyr2 after a few hours of use with my HE-500. Loving it so far!


----------



## theveterans

In1unison said:


> Yes, but for "measurements or bust" crowd SETs might have whooping 0.2% which obviously cannot possibly sound good comparing to 0.00002%. Right?



Don't care about those 0.000000x where you can't even hear it since transducers are typically more than 1000x worse in those figures


----------



## In1unison

theveterans said:


> Don't care about those 0.000000x where you can't even hear it since transducers are typically more than 1000x worse in those figures


But, but...heresy! 😂


----------



## schneiderdn1974

Lolito said:


> is it true that this amp is so powerful that there is no knob usable travel really for normal cans like hd6xx?


Lolito, when I listen to my HD650s with the Jot2 at enjoyable "comfortably loud" levels (w/Bifrost2 feeding via XLR), the volume knob is in the following positions: SE low gain: 12:30; SE high gain: 10:00; XLR low gain: 11:00; XLR high gain: 9:30.


----------



## tkddans (Mar 20, 2021)

*Day 4 Impressions and Amp/DAC Comparisons*
Sorry if I went all out. TLDR; skip to the "Conclusion" section





*Constants*

HD800 S with Sennheiser's older model XLR cable
iMac 2017
Schiit Pyst (Straight Wire) XLR (10" pair); when connecting Bifrost to amps
Schiit Pyst (Snake Oil) RCA (1 meter); when connecting Modi to amps
Schiit USB A-B (1 meter); connecting computer to either DAC
Highest gain setting for each amp
Average sound level (or Leq) of 78 +/- 1dB (as measured using the same segment of a track before each trial, Bass and Drum intro from 0:54 to 1:15; measured using app called "SPLnFFT" on iPhone, with phone positioned about 1 inch away from both cups)
Bifrost 2 -- XLR --> Jot 2 (9:30 clock position)
Bifrost 2 -- RCA --> Jot 2 (10:30 clock position)
Bifrost 2 -- XLR --> THX (9:30 clock position)
Bifrost 2 -- RCA --> THX (10:30 clock position)
Modi 2 Multibit -- RCA --> Jot 2 ("")
Modi 2 Multibit -- RCA --> THX ("")
_Side note: the Jot and THX ended up with the same clock positions to achieve the same Leq. Interesting coincidence! Making comparing easier!_
_Side note 2: Switching to Modi DAC had no impact on loudness; no need to change clock positions_
_Side note 3: Volume amp'd up at times about 30 minutes to 1 hour if a bit more thump is sought after._
_Side note 4: Volume pot must be dialed up depending on track; Classical especially needs further rotation_


If I have energy, I'll try a bit with other headphones.

*DAC Comparing*
For each DAC tested, I will run "A/B" trials to compare each DAC using the same amp for each "A/B" comparison. A "C" trial is made for comparing both DACs using the same interconnect.

*DAC comparisons with Jotunheim 2*
*Test 1) *Bifrost 2 -- (XLR balanced) --> Jotunheim 2 for truly balanced XLR output
*Test 2)* Modi 2 Multibit -- (RCA SE) --> Jotunheim 2 for NOT truly balanced XLR output
*Test 3)* Bifrost 2 -- (RCA SE) --> Jotunheim 2 for NOT truly balanced XLR output

*DAC Observations*
_Bass & Drum Intro by Nils Lofgren Band from album "Live"; 54 seconds onward for guitar placing and drums_

Wow. Once adjusted for loudness (Leq at 78 or so dB), I could NOT tell a difference between RCA SE input and XLR balanced input. As long as the Bifrost 2 and Jot 2 were connected, regardless of whether RCA or balanced, the difference wasn't there. At first I thought there was a difference, since switching to XLR balanced input was so much more exciting at first; but as soon as I rotated the volume knob to where I knew 78 dB was measured, the excitement wasn't there as much. I went back and forth, trying to turn the knob to the same positions over and over. Flip the input switch...turn the knob to correct volume....flip input....turn the knob...flip input...turn...etc.. The more I did it, the more I felt my ears/brain just couldn't hear the difference.
Tried other tracks. Same thing.
From here on, for sake of time and simplicity, I'm taking out RCA input trials from the Bifrost 2 and only testing the XLR input.


_This Long Hour by Dead Letter Circus from album "This is the Warning"_

I'm likewise having a hard time finding a difference between the Modi 2 Multibit and Bifrost 2 that can't be accounted more for me turning the volume knob just slightly this way or that, higher or lower, between A/B'ing. Bifrost balanced in sounds great. Modi Multibit RCA in sounds great. I would be very hard pressed to attribute specific differences to the DACs here without falling to placebo or error.
Example: At 1:20 in the track I _thought_ the Jotunheim had more detail, but was sharper and harsher on "S" sounds and treble sounds compared to the Modi 2 Multibit. But, after trying to dial down the Jotunheim just a tad, and trying to dial up the Modi just a tad, I found that the harshness and details I thought I was hearing differently in the Jot was actually very similar in the Modi. If someone blindfolded me and raised the volume just a tad on the Modi, I might've thought it was the Jot I was listening to - had I judged the Jot in the first place as being more detailed and taken it without a second thought.

trying other tracks...without switching A and B too much. Let's see what extended listening sounds like on one before going to another...
_String Quartet in F Major: II. Assez vif. Très rythmé by Emerson String Quartet from album "Debussy & Ravel: String Quartets"_

*First time I'm noticing a difference that persists despite volume adjustments!* Placebo? Maybe. I need to be blind to be sure of what I'm hearing. In this track, particularly at the start of the piece when the strings are plucking, the pluck sounds seem somehow more pronounced to me when going through the Bifrost 2 compared to the Modi 2 Multibit. Even when I lowered the volume when using the Bifrost, and tried raising the volume when using the Modi, I still felt that the string plucking had better character somehow when listening through the Bifrost. The Bifrost seemed ever so much more _clear_, for lack of a better word. The Modi felt more rounded. At least...going through the Jot. Will Modi and Bifrost act differently through the THX? Can I really hear a difference in the first place? Or am I making an error? Who knows! But it's the first difference I feel I've noticed and after trying to adjust for things even when giving the weaker DAC a volume advantage. Interesting!
_Shark City by Stephen Walking from album "Shark City - Single"_

My brain is going to pudding. I keep thinking I enjoy the Modi more here. But...when I turn up the volume when using the Bifrost, I can't tell if that's really true anymore. And when I raise the Modi and lower the Bifrost, I can't tell even more. At volume matched levels, it's too difficult here. I thought I preferred Modi, but it could be down to human error in knob adjustment when attempting to volume match. With so much concern for error, it doesn't matter so much what I say I thought I heard....but I _thought_ the Modi had better reverb and natural tone by the slightest margin. But please don't even listen to that observation here, because that could've just been due to the Modi being slightly louder and me not knowing for sure. Jeez this is tough.
_Touch Me by Brian Johnson et al. from album "Spring Awakening (Original Broadway Cast Recording) [Soundtrack from the Musical]"_

Differences? Maybe I'm hearing those plucks of strings more clearly. But maybe I'm going mad. I feel like the Bifrost is better here than the Modi, but if it is...it isn't so much that I can say is significant. Still, I _feel_ like I'm hearing greater clarity or resolution on the reverb coming from strings when plucked. I _feel_ that they have a better quality here again. Or maybe I'm looking for confirmation bias. hmmm...the brains a silly thing.

****DAC comparisons with THX 789*
*Test 1) *Bifrost 2 -- (XLR balanced) --> THX 789 for truly balanced XLR output
*Test 2) *Modi 2 Multibit -- (RCA SE) --> THX 789 for NOT truly balanced XLR output
*Test 3) *Bifrost 2 -- (RCA SE) --> THX 789 for NOT truly balanced XLR output

*Listening Observations*

**Due to me deciding to keep the Bifrost already, I decided to skip comparing it against the Modi with the THX...for now*


*Amp Comparing*
For each amp tested, I will run "A/B" trials to compare each amp using the same DAC for each "A/B" comparison.

*Amp comparisons using Bifrost 2*
*Test 1) *Bifrost 2 -- (XLR balanced) --> THX 789 for truly balanced XLR output
*Test 2) *Bifrost 2 -- (XLR balanced) --> Jotunheim 2 for truly balanced XLR output
*Test 3)* Bifrost 2 -- (RCA SE) --> THX 789 for NOT truly balanced XLR output
*Test 4) *Bifrost 2 -- (RCA SE) --> Jotunheim 2 for NOT truly balanced XLR output

*Amp Observations*
_Touch Me by Brian Johnson et al. from album "Spring Awakening (Original Broadway Cast Recording) [Soundtrack from the Musical]"_

Woah! Honeymoon effect is nice. Suddenly hearing a different amp flavor has a very cool feeling. I'm listening to the vocals and instruments and thinking "oh this is very quiet (no background noise) and has utter clarity. Now I have to go back to Jot 2!...
Going back to the Jot 2, I can see why people feel the THX 789 is "sterile" by comparison. Or, I _think _I hear what they mean. The Jot 2 seems like it has a bit more of a looser feel to the notes. A bit more sound surrounding the tones. Well...maybe anyway. Once I try some volume adjustments back and forth between the amps, it could seem like they have similar qualities of clarity and low to no background noise.

_Killing Time (feat. Perry Farrell) by Infected Mushroom from album "Legend of the Black Shawarma"_

There it is. I can place that "soul" of the Jot 2 here a bit more squarely. *The electronic bass and deeper mids of the male vocals have a thicker sound on the Jot 2, while the THX 789 has a more neutral playback.*
I'm finding that this is really a matter of taste. I have historically preferred a neutral bright. Many people though prefer a neutral warm or warm. The Jot 2, compared to the THX 789, is warm on this track. It doesn't lose on the detail though like a very warm headphone might. This Jot 2 amp gives warmth to the low end while maintaining detail of the track. This could give it a "soul" where the 789 can feel sterile comparatively.
I enjoy the 789 more at the starting 17 seconds, when there's less going on in the track.
I enjoy the Jot 2 more by around 30 seconds, when the track is busier. Maybe I enjoy the warmer signature here as it makes listening more relaxed than the 789. Though, the 789 isn't exactly bad either there.

_Roxanne (Remastered 2003) by The Police from album Outlandos d'Amour (Remastered)_

Stepped away from gear for a good 30 minutes to give ears a break
Coming back fresh, starting with the THX 789...sounds good. Switching to the Jot 2....
Trying to listen for the reverb of the drums fade into the background after each strike during the first 15 seconds, they both can be heard in high fidelity.
Raising the volume beyond normal, to see if I pick up more in each (volume matching at this point by ear as I'm beyond 80 dB Leq easily). I'm at "loud comfortable," which really isn't good for the ears for multi-hour listening sessions - but OK for shorter sessions and more enjoyable at times.
Ok...these two amps are hard to pick out on this track, when volume matched. I'd be stretching to say one sounds better or has a distinguishing trait on the blind.
_Tessellating (feat. Oliver Dibley) by MUTO from album "Tessellating (feat. Oliver Dibley) - Single"_

At 0:55 onward. Listening in to the crystal clear mixing of this electronic track, from the stereo vocals to the distinctly separated impacts of the various digital instruments.
Bass has a bit more of a bloom on the Jot, it seems to me
Bass has a bit tighter punchy feel on the 789. I prefer the 789 here, personally, but can see how someone would enjoy the "smoother" feel of the less punchy but filled out low end of the Jot 2.

_Early Morning Light by Sarah Jarosz from album "Undercurrent"_

Starting with THX 789. Can't say much. Gotta switch to compare.
Going to the Jot...the warmth or bloom of sounds seems to come out again. Maybe I needed more time to hear a difference. Her voice, the acoustics, I can feel that bloom here more than in some other tracks.
The 789 comes off to me as closer in to the head, but in a way that I enjoy. The transparent clarity of it, what people have said is truer to recordings, is appealing to me. I appreciate the transparency and intimate feel to the music itself without flavor. I'm leaning toward keeping it. Let the headphones flavor things, I suppose. I got a tube amp coming that I can have for a laid back feel anyway.

*Amp comparisons using Modi 2 Multibit*
*Test 1) *Modi 2 Multibit -- (RCA SE) --> THX 789 for NOT truly balanced XLR output
*Test 2) *Modi 2 Multibit -- (RCA SE) --> Jotunheim 2 for NOT truly balanced XLR output

*Listening Observations*


*Conclusions (for my ears)*
*XLR input (truly balanced) VS RCA inputs (though XLR output for headphones, NOT truly balanced)
TLDR; Balanced or SE inputs don't matter for my ear. I'd only care about the output being XLR since the port has higher volume capacity.*
Once volume matched, I had a very difficult time discerning if there was a noticeable difference between XLR true balanced and XLR feeding from SE inputs. This in itself was something nice to discover for myself. Maybe if someone could control for loudness in their own chain like I did, they would hear differently, but the differences of greater "musicality" I felt when switching to XLR inputs (for truly balanced) may have been explained simply....when switching from RCA to XLR, the loudness instantly raises. Louder means you hear more detail, you get more thump, and you get a quick rush of excitement from it all. After trying both RCA and XLR inputs and not hearing a noticeable difference for my ears, I would personally have no reason to prefer XLR input over RCA into the amp in the future - at least for Jot. I can test THX for discernible differences too some other time. Now, I have the XLR cables, so why not use them for inputs for peace of mind - but I’ll know it isn’t significant for me on the input side of things.

I'll continue to use the XLR output though, since this output has a higher power and is what I used to test today. Maybe I'll test 1/4" SE out vs XLR out someday.

If YOU can hear a difference with SE and balanced inputs from your DAC source, all the power to you. For sake of this post, I'm only relaying what I personally hear. I'm not saying you all can't. It's just me.

*Bifrost 2 or Modi 2 Multibit?
TLDR; Keeping the Modi, returning the Bifrost? I can't tell a difference enough, or can I? Do I keep the Bifrost for peace of mind? I'll probably keep...no I'll return! Wait..keep! GAH! It's better future proofing! Yea!*
Look, at best interpretation and moments where I feel I notice a difference, I feel like I want to keep the Bifrost. Even if it does cost $700 (Jesus Christ that's a lot to spend when I already have a great Modi Multibit!), it feels like one of those purchases that I won't regret over the long term in this hobby. In the long run, that's not a _lot_ of money (relatively).

Did I hear a difference all the time? No. Did I _think_ I heard string plucking better from the Bifrost 2? Yes. On that test alone, I would keep the Bifrost 2 over the Modi 2 Multibit if for nothing else but peace of mind. It may be placebo (since I knew what I was listening to, it wasn't blind). But still an interesting finding for myself. The Modi 2 Multibit was honestly not night and day from the Bifrost 2 though in most situations. I would be very hard pressed to say the Bifrost is going to be worth it for most people.

But, if you're like me in your life's journey through this hobby, you may be in a place now where you just want to have a very solid DAC in your chain that you hardly ever - if ever - need to consider upgrading. The Bifrost takes care of some stuff the Modi doesn't:

Has balanced output to feed into an amp for a truly balanced experienced (whether or not you can hear that difference, it feels nice to have; future proofing and peace of mind)
Has something going on inside that makes it _maybe_ sound more resolute than its Modi Multibit cousins (my biggest peace of mind)
Bifrost has XLR output AND RCA output...which means I can have my STAX energizer or future tube amp plugged in with RCA while keeping my XLR capable solid state amp plugged in with XLR. i.e. less plugging and unplugging in my listening sessions.
Bifrost has a nice little remote that...well...doesn't really do much good for me except the mute button. Minor reason to pick the Bifrost. But a nice perk nonetheless.

*THX 789 or Jotunheim 2?
TLDR; You may prefer either one depending on taste. I prefer the 789's more neutral, closer to my ears sound.*
Both are great and damn similar in sound signature when volume matched on many tracks. But, when tracks are different, the Jot 2 is laid back and somewhat "bloomy" where the 789 is straightforward, neutral, and can seem "sterile" to some. Both are powerhouses. Both turn to nearly the same rotation for volume matching.

The Jot 2 does have XLR pre outputs, so it may be functional in some use cases where the 789 isn't. Many headphone enthusiasts like myself don't need that output, so it doesn't do much for me.

I really wanted the Jot 2 to be my preferred amp due to it matching my new preferred DAC, the Bifrost 2. But where I can say returning the THX 789 would give me return remorse, thinking of returning the Jot 2 doesn't give me that feeling. Don't get me wrong, the Jot 2 IS a great amp. It's just not _my_ amp personally. I quite like the comparatively less warm 789 over the Jot. I can see how many many people will love and prefer the warmer Jot 2. That's not to say it is warm compared to tubes maybe, or other amps that can be said to be very warm if there are amps as such...but the Jot 2 has a bloomier low end compared to the 789 (for my ear), even if the high end is clear and resolving, so that bloomy low end gives the whole experience a "warmer" feel to it. Or, it CAN feel warmer particularly when there is a good amount of low end reverberating throughout a track. I did not always feel this warmth on all tracks. The two amps are both very clean and allow for similarly resolving playback.

Take this all with a grain of salt for so many reasons, but maybe especially considering that all the above commentary was done while using the HD800 S. I.e. Your headphones and mileage may vary. And have an even bigger grain of salt for the chance that at any point my, or anyone else's, attempts to volume match may have had human errors. Tiny dial movements can change volume and qualities a lot at times!


*What I am keeping
Keeping Bifrost 2 and THX 789. Returning Jot 2 (taste preference is all). Stashing or finding use for my old Modi Multibit. *


*Bonus Round: Quick GL2000 (paper filters removed mod) Headphone Testing*
Listening to the GL2000 between both amps makes me think too how much the differences in these two amps are very small compared to wearing two different headphones. Still, in this hobby we fine tune one thing after another until we have a chain that serves our tastes best for what's in the market and what's in our budget.

Still going to keep the THX 789.


----------



## tincanear (Mar 18, 2021)

@tkddans  Is that a Modi Multibit or Modi 2 (which is a D/S topology instead of multibit) ?


----------



## iFi audio

BubbaJay said:


> I'm most looking forward to hearing how my Arya and Z1R sound with it and how it pairs with my iFi Neo because as a Dac the Neo is super smooth and clear.



I have my popcorn ready


----------



## tkddans (Mar 18, 2021)

tincanear said:


> @tkddans  Is that a Modi Multibit or Modi 2 (which is a D/S topology instead of multibit) ?


Modi 2 Multibit. I believe that is the full name of it. No? It is indeed a Multibit. I could swear I saw “Modi 2 Multibit” shown somewhere (like in my order history).


EDIT: See image. Order says Modi Multibit in one place, but Modi 2 above it.

P.S. I was going to test a Modi 2 Uber I also have because I thought my Multibit had died, but it worked when I tried it so that’s what I tested.


----------



## ssmith3046

The little Modi multibit or Modi 3 are really hard to beat for entry level DACs.  I should probably delete the entry level part and just say that I think that the Modi multibit and Modi 3 are terrific DACs.


----------



## mab1376

This is the first amp to drive my t70 with any amount of bass weight. Truly a solid amp.


----------



## Jon L

tkddans said:


> _Shark City by Stephen Walking from album "Shark City - Single"_
> 
> My brain is going to pudding. I keep thinking I enjoy the Modi more here. But...when I turn up the volume when using the Bifrost, I can't tell if that's really true anymore.


Thanks for putting in the work.  It is definitely true people tend to make conclusions without doing volume-matched A-B comparisons, which can explain statements like "A kills B" or "enormous improvements" when volume-matched careful A-B-A-B comparisons at best reveal small differences for solid-state devices.  Tubes...that's another can of..

Having said that, I have always noted much more differences when doing comparisons on a revealing speaker setup than revealing headphone setup.


----------



## MitchHS (Mar 18, 2021)

WhiteFox01 said:


> I'm wondering how this pairs with a Utopia.


I've been watching this thread from the beginning, waiting for someone to address that pairing.  Unless I missed a post, the closest I remember seeing was a Meze Empyrean, which I've never heard, but understand to be similar in some ways to the Utopia.  I got tired of waiting and bought the Jot 2.  I have not done critical listening, so I initially hesitated to respond to you.  But if a hesitant, incomplete answer is better than none, I can say that my Utopia has never sounded better.  Until now, I found the Utopia's highs occasionally harsh, and eventually tiresome.  I questioned whether I made a mistake getting the Utopia, especially since that purchase involved some sacrifices.  The Jot resolved those problems.  Other problems - like arguably deficient bass - still remain.  I've only listened to it fed with a balanced signal from a Schiit Modius stack, and with a balanced HP cable.  If the Utopia's sound has a different character from SE, I have not yet tried it.

I am not prepared to elaborate further - at least not until I listen more critically, and try SE.  Even then, I'm not that comfortable using some of the terminology that is so commonly used here.  Just like someone drinking a wine cooler at a fancy wine tasting, I don't understand some of the descriptors.

EDIT: Forgot to ID which streaming service.  Amazon HD.


----------



## MattTCG

Mad Lust Envy said:


> For what it's worth, the Jot 2 to me sounds better in high gain. More dynamic and energetic. Not saying that because of 'LOUDNESS'. I pushed low gain further and it just sounds more sleepy to me. Could be just hyperbole or in my head, but it is what it is.
> 
> Of course, you'll be at like 8-10 on the knob with most headphones.



I'm going to have to cheer for the other team on this one. If there is actually a subtle difference between high/low gain, then my educated ears can't discern it. Unless you are underpowering a headphone my understanding is that low gain is preferable as high gain has the potential to introduce noise. Hd650 on low for me MOST of the time. In fact I'm fine with low gain with this headphone across the board. 

Now with planars, that a slightly different story. I do find myself flipping between low/high gain with most planars. And music that has a softer recording level (sacd/dsd), then I'm usually on high gain to maintain a full volume/SPL level. 

I feel that it's a somewhat dangerous proposition to entertain the idea that high gain "sounds better." We all need to protect our ears and our hearing so that we can enjoy the hobby and the music without fear of hearing loss. If people start reading how much better high gain sounds (especially from senior members) then they are likely to use high gain based on those recommendations more than how the amp actually sounds. Lo gain for me...


----------



## Minkypou

i did compare low vs high on my Zmf atticus and prefer alot more the high gain , low gain sounds weak even at high volumes for me . depends on the headphone


----------



## Coran

Minkypou said:


> i did compare low vs high on my Zmf atticus and prefer alot more the high gain , low gain sounds weak even at high volumes for me . depends on the headphone



I noticed an improvement on my Aeolus as well on high gain. I get way less play on the volume knob, but there is definitely a bit more magic with high gain. Just a touch though.


----------



## mab1376

I have balanced out from the Bifrost 2 going into the Jot2 directly, I also have the SE output going to my Little Dot MK IV SE and then into the SE input of the Jot2. After volume matching, it's surprising how almost completely indistinguishable the two are when flipped back and forth blind.

What magic is happening from SE in to balanced out?


----------



## senorx12562

MattTCG said:


> I'm going to have to cheer for the other team on this one. If there is actually a subtle difference between high/low gain, then my educated ears can't discern it. Unless you are underpowering a headphone my understanding is that low gain is preferable as high gain has the potential to introduce noise. Hd650 on low for me MOST of the time. In fact I'm fine with low gain with this headphone across the board.
> 
> Now with planars, that a slightly different story. I do find myself flipping between low/high gain with most planars. And music that has a softer recording level (sacd/dsd), then I'm usually on high gain to maintain a full volume/SPL level.
> 
> I feel that it's a somewhat dangerous proposition to entertain the idea that high gain "sounds better." We all need to protect our ears and our hearing so that we can enjoy the hobby and the music without fear of hearing loss. If people start reading how much better high gain sounds (especially from senior members) then they are likely to use high gain based on those recommendations more than how the amp actually sounds. Lo gain for me...


Really? This assumes that the setup being referred to has no volume control, either on the amp itself, or a preamp. High or low gain, one can set the volume on the Jot wherever one wants. Whether there are differences in sound quality between high and low gain I don't claim to know, but if one thinks high gain sounds better qualitatively, one can always turn the volume down. If it gets so low that there is is channel imbalance, then I guess low gain it is. But this is just silly. You have been in this game long enough to know better dude.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Mar 18, 2021)

MattTCG said:


> I'm going to have to cheer for the other team on this one. If there is actually a subtle difference between high/low gain, then my educated ears can't discern it. Unless you are underpowering a headphone my understanding is that low gain is preferable as high gain has the potential to introduce noise. Hd650 on low for me MOST of the time. In fact I'm fine with low gain with this headphone across the board.
> 
> Now with planars, that a slightly different story. I do find myself flipping between low/high gain with most planars. And music that has a softer recording level (sacd/dsd), then I'm usually on high gain to maintain a full volume/SPL level.
> 
> I feel that it's a somewhat dangerous proposition to entertain the idea that high gain "sounds better." We all need to protect our ears and our hearing so that we can enjoy the hobby and the music without fear of hearing loss. If people start reading how much better high gain sounds (especially from senior members) then they are likely to use high gain based on those recommendations more than how the amp actually sounds. Lo gain for me...


What does high gain have to do with volume level and protecting our ears? I am still using a similar amount of actual volume compared to low gain...

Just because anyone is using high gain doesn't mean they're blasting their volume. I don't know how that even came up.

If anything, I pushed the volume on low gain slightly more than my high gain setting to see if it'd sound livelier (we're talking a slight few db, not ear screaming volume), and didn't find it as dynamic.


----------



## Rattle

I don't use any pre amps for volume. I use unison USB W10 and jriver. I set Jriver -6db /-12db using the internal volume directly connected using Wasapi. Depends on the recording.
Even on liquid platinum high ass stock gain and questionable potentiometer I never have an issue. Even with 70ohm LCD2F. The 32bit/64bit padding offers no quality loss from whats claimed and from what I can hear. I listen normally with 80-85db peak.


----------



## MattTCG

Mad Lust Envy said:


> What does high gain have to do with volume level and protecting our ears? I am still using a similar amount of actual volume compared to low gain...
> 
> Just because anyone is using high gain doesn't mean they're blasting their volume. I don't know how that even came up.
> 
> If anything, I pushed the volume on low gain slightly more than my high gain setting to see if it'd sound livelier (we're talking a slight few db, not ear screaming volume), and didn't find it as dynamic.



Well, everything. Most people who flip the switch to high gain will not sound match down to the original level they were listening at and will listening at a higher level if only by a small margin and sometimes by a much larger margin. And it's perfectly natural to feel that the amp/headphone sounds better if the SPL is just 1-2 more on high gain. My point is that a fair amount of listeners will leave the volume level higher than just a few decibels and be at an unhealthy level. 

I'm not singling out MLE, but I've seen lot's of comments about how high gain sounds better and I honestly don't think that it does. If some can hear a difference, then either your hearing is better than mine or it's the power of persuasion. Of course it's a simple test to get your wife/significant other to help with a blind test if you have a device or app to do a precise volume match. 

I say all of this to help encourage good practices in the hobby and to help others avoid tinnitus and hearing damage. I think it is worth discussing.


----------



## In1unison

MattTCG said:


> Well, everything. Most people who flip the switch to high gain will not sound match down to the original level they were listening at and will listening at a higher level if only by a small margin and sometimes by a much larger margin. And it's perfectly natural to feel that the amp/headphone sounds better if the SPL is just 1-2 more on high gain. My point is that a fair amount of listeners will leave the volume level higher than just a few decibels and be at an unhealthy level.
> 
> I'm not singling out MLE, but I've seen lot's of comments about how high gain sounds better and I honestly don't think that it does. If some can hear a difference, then either your hearing is better than mine or it's the power of persuasion. Of course it's a simple test to get your wife/significant other to help with a blind test if you have a device or app to do a precise volume match.
> 
> I say all of this to help encourage good practices in the hobby and to help others avoid tinnitus and hearing damage. I think it is worth discussing.


You make a good point but you are also generalizing which is never a good thing.  For example, I can clearly hear the difference between Low and High gain, level matched @ 80 dB SPL using Arya and T1 2nd but not with LCD-2F and XC.


----------



## JES

I fiddled with the gain last night with my LCD-2Cs for about ten minutes. I thought _maybe _high sounded a bit better. It could just be that I was tired. Or I only have about 24 hours on the amp and 30 hours on the headphones. Or I'm old. Also, I've been running on high gain since the start, so there could be bias there. All SE BTW.

I still haven't plugged in my Grados. That may be more revealing.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Mar 19, 2021)

MattTCG said:


> Well, everything. Most people who flip the switch to high gain will not sound match down to the original level they were listening at and will listening at a higher level if only by a small margin and sometimes by a much larger margin. And it's perfectly natural to feel that the amp/headphone sounds better if the SPL is just 1-2 more on high gain. My point is that a fair amount of listeners will leave the volume level higher than just a few decibels and be at an unhealthy level.
> 
> I'm not singling out MLE, but I've seen lot's of comments about how high gain sounds better and I honestly don't think that it does. If some can hear a difference, then either your hearing is better than mine or it's the power of persuasion. Of course it's a simple test to get your wife/significant other to help with a blind test if you have a device or app to do a precise volume match.
> 
> I say all of this to help encourage good practices in the hobby and to help others avoid tinnitus and hearing damage. I think it is worth discussing.


That seems like a broad generalization. I don't think this will be most people's first amplifier purchase, meaning they're more likely to know how to deal with low/high switches and setting volumes.

As for low/high gain sounding better, you can just say you don't think one sounds better than the other. Which is fine. Just don't understand the lesson in low/high gain safety and etiquette.

To change the subject, I finished the 8XX testing the other day, and have written most of my review. I hope to have it done within the next few days. Just missing one section, and editing the slop.


----------



## tkddans

In1unison said:


> You make a good point but you are also generalizing which is never a good thing.  For example, I can clearly hear the difference between Low and High gain, level matched @ 80 dB SPL using Arya and T1 2nd but not with LCD-2F and XC.


It’s always interesting to me how many of us have different things we notice and different degrees of noticing.

I didn’t mess with gains. But it seems that those who tried comparing low and high gain are getting different results. So many different variables between us all at home: cables, sources, headphones, ear shapes, age related hearing loss, experience, bias, error, etc.

And after all that, we’re trying at the end of it to say to each other what’s happening when we personally listen to things. Very hard in this way to tell really what is happening and where in the chain (hardware or human) which thing is responsible.

I appreciate seeing you and anyone sharing what you personally find. It may not be what all other people finds, but it is your experience nonetheless. Probably, it could be others as well.


----------



## In1unison

tkddans said:


> It’s always interesting to me how many of us have different things we notice and different degrees of noticing.
> 
> I didn’t mess with gains. But it seems that those who tried comparing low and high gain are getting different results. So many different variables between us all at home: cables, sources, headphones, ear shapes, age related hearing loss, experience, bias, error, etc.
> 
> ...


That is exactly why Forums like this one exist.  To share in the common affinity for this hobby (rather than pointing fingers at each other ears   )


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Mar 19, 2021)

Ok so further testing low and high gain, (Ee-mu Teak on balanced). Playing a Final Fantasy IV remixed track - Bridge to Eternity (disc 3, track 10).  This song, you can get the FLAC of the entire album *HERE*.



It's glaringly obvious (at least on the Teak) that the bassline and the tick that directly opposes throughout actually change in leads depending on which gain I use. In low gain, the bass hits louder than the tick (cymbal?). On high gain, the tick is louder to me than the bass. I mean it's not a question in my mind, it's plainly obvious. So to me, there is an absolute difference at play.

High/low gain looks like it will depends entirely preference based. I'm using the Ee-mu Teak (balanced), and I do feel it sounds better on Low Gain likely because the treble hits a little sharper on high gain, and low gain keeps it a little less harsh. It's warmer, and smoother. More relaxed. High gain is more tactile, punchy and dynamic.

On the 6XX, I absolutely die for the high gain performance. It's brilliant.


----------



## senorx12562

tkddans said:


> It’s always interesting to me how many of us have different things we notice and different degrees of noticing.
> 
> I didn’t mess with gains. But it seems that those who tried comparing low and high gain are getting different results. So many different variables between us all at home: cables, sources, headphones, ear shapes, age related hearing loss, experience, bias, error, etc.
> 
> ...


And this is exactly why I will never comment on the sound of anything beyond whether I like it or not. The inherent subjectivity of sound and number of uncontrolled variables between listeners make my opinion regarding sound quality essentially useless to anyone else, except as a point of contention for those who are determined to argue about something as subjective as sound quality. Don't have the time or the energy for that Schiit. But then I don't get all butt-hurt if someone doesn't like my favorite bit of gear. Maybe if I designed and built it...


----------



## In1unison

senorx12562 said:


> And this is exactly why I will never comment on the sound of anything beyond whether I like it or not. The inherent subjectivity of sound and number of uncontrolled variables between listeners make my opinion regarding sound quality essentially useless to anyone else, except as a point of contention for those who are determined to argue about something as subjective as sound quality. Don't have the time or the energy for that Schiit. But then I don't get all butt-hurt if someone doesn't like my favorite bit of gear. Maybe if I designed and built it...


I would not say useless.  Yes, it is subjective but if you tell me your preferences in music describing a particular section of the song you are listening to while evaluating, together with SPL levels, it will be very valuable to me.  It will not be the end-all, but still useful.


----------



## adydula (Apr 8, 2021)

Enjoying the heck out of the Jot2 with Meze Emperyeans....SE and High gain...and I do have a balanced cable. One thing to remember is if you use low or high gain, the circuit may be different in regards to its implementation and feedback. This may or may not make things sound different to you IMO, YMMV.

The Jot 2 for is one of those rare "great" deal amps that can do just about anything well in regards for a headphone amp. More than enough power for just about anything out there. I even used it with Susvaras and it did a good job with them.

All for $399!!


----------



## In1unison

adydula said:


> Enjoying the heck out of the Jot2 with Meze Emperyeans....SE and High gain...and I do have a balanced cable. One thing to remember is if you use low or high gain, the circuit may be different in regards to its implementation and feedback. This may or may not make things sound different to you IMO, YMMV.
> 
> The Jot 2 for is one of those rare "great" deal amps that can do just about anything well in regards for a headphone amp. More than enough power for just about anything out there. I even used it with Susvaras and it did a good job with the.
> 
> All for $399!!


What did you have prior to Jot2? I am seriously considering Empyreans and would ask you to please describe the match with Jot2


----------



## adydula (Mar 19, 2021)

Well I have had 30+ amps in my journey and sold a bunch but have 10 still left...

Prior to the Jot2, I had the Jot 1, which is a really great deal and a good amp as well, I still have it! They are selling in the deals section of the Schiit website for $319!

I have a PassLabs HPA1, Schitt Lyr 3, J1/J2, Neve RHNP, DIY Whammy, Schiit Hersey, Schiit Magni. I have had and sold, Hagermans Tuba, ECP Audio T4, Phonitor XE, Bottlehead Crack and Mainline...the list goes on and on....I love amps and their design. (Asgard 1, Lyr 1, Soundaware P1, Chord Hugo TT2 etc)...

That said I like the Jot 2 because its an all around great amp at a steal of a price......side by side with many other amps its often hard to tell the differences without straining and guessing...I am brutally honest...with the Empys which is an easy to drive set of cans...the Jot2 excels very well....it has enough power to make them sparkle....with live recordings the presentation is very life like...the Empys are a headphone to "listen" to music with....not figure out whats right or wrong with them based on reviews etc...

Honestly the bass of the Empys, the fullness and soundstage that is HUGE all comes out very well with the J2. I could be very happy with just these cans and the Jot2.

Classical live recordings excel...live concerts, Eva Cassidy's Live at Blues Alley is like being there in the front row....music is luscious and just sublime.

You cant go wrong with the Jot 2...nope just cant!!

Alex


----------



## In1unison

adydula said:


> Well I have had 30+ amps in my journey and sold a bunch but have 10 still left...
> 
> Prior to the Jot2, I had the Jot 1, which is a really great deal and a good amp as well, I still have it! They are selling in the deals section of the Schiit website for $319!
> 
> ...


Thanks Alex!


----------



## adydula

Your Welcome!!
Remember its all about the music!!

:>)


----------



## adydula




----------



## richierich

Dang @adydula , nice stacks of Schiit!!


----------



## adydula

Been around a long time!!! LOL.....

One amp at a time...


----------



## adydula (Mar 19, 2021)

...


----------



## MattTCG

I'm agreeing with @adydula on the Jot 2. It's a great all rounder. It seems to play so nicely with just about any headphone. So many amps that I've owned have had great synergy with one or two headphones, but then been only average with others. Jot 2 sounds pretty "special" with both dynamic and planars that I have in my collection. The price is icing on the cake. I have zero regrets having sold off my $2k SS amp to "downgrade" to the Jot2. Yep, I'm slummin' it and loving it with this amp.


----------



## Lolito

That nelson pass amp looks great


----------



## Coran

MattTCG said:


> I'm agreeing with @adydula on the Jot 2. It's a great all rounder. It seems to play so nicely with just about any headphone. So many amps that I've owned have had great synergy with one or two headphones, but then been only average with others. Jot 2 sounds pretty "special" with both dynamic and planars that I have in my collection. The price is icing on the cake. I have zero regrets having sold off my $2k SS amp to "downgrade" to the Jot2. Yep, I'm slummin' it and loving it with this amp.



What did you sell off?


----------



## scolfax

Without thinking about it too hard, when I first got the Jot2 I assumed that the Magnius could be EQ'd to be more or less the same.  I take that back.  Jot2 just sounds better to me.  Each instrument sounds "more" like that instrument, and there's more separation.


----------



## tamleo

adydula said:


> Well I have had 30+ amps in my journey and sold a bunch but have 10 still left...
> 
> Prior to the Jot2, I had the Jot 1, which is a really great deal and a good amp as well, I still have it! They are selling in the deals section of the Schiit website for $319!
> 
> ...


Idk why Schiit used the nicer aluminum finish for the cheaper amp like the Asgard. 
Can you make a comparison between the Jot 2 and the Lyr 3 with the planar? tks


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Mar 20, 2021)

The only thing I want to do is add a tube amp as a pre to give the Jot 2 a different sound at times. That Xduoo amp that Zeos just reviewed looks pretty nice for $99.

But part of me wants to stick with Schiit with a Vali 2+. But with that I know I have to roll to a warmer tube.


----------



## tincanear

Mad Lust Envy said:


> The only thing I want to do is add a tube amo as a pre to give the Jot 2 a different sound at times. That Xduoo amp that Zeos just reviewed looks pretty nice for $99.
> 
> But part of me wants to stick with Schiit with a Vali 2+. But with that I know I have to roll to a warmer tube.


try the Vali 2 (older model) instead.  presumably, the open loop gain is lower on the non-plus version (as the plus one adds a driver stage before the output stage), so more of the tube's characteristic will be present (less overall feedback), and also run it in high-gain mode (unless there is way too much noise or too little usable range on the Jot 2's volume control)


----------



## adydula

tamleo said:


> Idk why Schiit used the nicer aluminum finish for the cheaper amp like the Asgard.
> Can you make a comparison between the Jot 2 and the Lyr 3 with the planar? tks


Schiit does have some cosmetic worts...but they know this and are moving in a direction to become more uniform in cases and lettering from what I know.

The "planar" ie the Empyreans are a very, very easy load to drive...doesnt need much energy to drive them IMO. The Lyr 3 has tons of power as well but its a hybrid and the tube is in the first stage and SS in the output stage from what I recall...so its less of that "tubey" nebulous thing many speak to.

Even though the Lyr 3 has the power IMO the Jot 2 pairs slightly better with the Empys. The Focal Clears the older OG ones also seems to pair well with the Lyr 3 over the Jot2...go figure.

IMO you dont need to spend mega bucks on am amp to get 99.9 % there...yes those higher end tube amp and SS amps look cool but for me the differences are like in the 1-2% and often after having one here for weeks they too become, well mostly like all the rest...

Having them here and being able to go back and forth has told me a lot of this "OMG its like really awesome" and "you cant live without this amp or that amp" is often like "highly over-rated"....straining to hear stuff for thousands of dollar deltas is often well.....

This is one reason I like Schitt stuff so much its relatively low cost and well designed and laid out....plain and simple...it just works.

Alex


----------



## mab1376

Mad Lust Envy said:


> The only thing I want to do is add a tube amp as a pre to give the Jot 2 a different sound at times. That Xduoo amp that Zeos just reviewed looks pretty nice for $99.
> 
> But part of me wants to stick with Schiit with a Vali 2+. But with that, I know I have to roll to a warmer tube.


I pre'd the jot2 with my little dot mk iv se, and I can't really detect any meaningful difference for some reason from xlr.


----------



## joseG86 (Mar 20, 2021)

In1unison said:


> It becomes much smoother in the highs and more textured in the lows after few days


It is happening already, at first, for 2 days it was very impactful and aggresive now my ears are used to its particular character. I love how the lows have a lot of weight and texture, highs were ok since minute 1.

I love this amp and how good it compliments the Valhalla 2...

P.D.: *Pearl Blue Soul - Ridge Racer Type 4* with Arya and Jotunheim 2, superb experience.


----------



## Smoothstereo (Mar 20, 2021)

One thing I found is with low impedance but high sensitivity hps used with Balance input and output in High gain, the volume pot setting is crucial. Since Jot2 is quite powerful, just by over-turning or under-turning the dial just by extra 2 or 3 millimeters, makes a noticeable difference from being great to being either a bit too aggressive or a bit too underwhelming. Really have to dial it in right to get that optimal sweet spot. Perhaps that's maybe one reason why some folks have a different result/impression of the Jot2.


----------



## Lolito

joseG86 said:


> It is happening already, at first, for 2 days it was very impactful and aggresive now my ears are used to its particular character. I love how the lows have a lot of weight and texture, highs were ok since minute 1.
> 
> I love this amp and how good it compliments the Valhalla 2...
> 
> P.D.: *Pearl Blue Soul - Ridge Racer Type 4* with Arya and Jotunheim 2, superb experience.


How would you compare it with A90? since you had both of them

Thanks a lot Luciano. Say hi to Kurko when you see him.


----------



## Minkypou (Mar 20, 2021)

Holo audio cyan R2R } AQ makenzies } Jothunheim 2 } Balanced } Zmf Atticus sounding exceptional right now  absolutely in love with that combo  , cant wait try my bitfrost 2 coming next week !

Balanced really pushing out that performance to the next level , really noticeable difference with SE on my Atticus .


----------



## maskrider

Reading users reporting different findings on high gain (HG)/low gain (LG), I'd tried experiencing a bit on high/low gain within the largely humanly acceptable tolerance.

I was always on LG, which I have not thought of changing until I'd read about it. I have been listening on LG since the start (and my old JOT1).

Very preliminary, please just accept as is. BTW, I am on PC -> USB -> BF2 -> XLR -> JOT2 -> XLR 4-pin -> Fostex TH-900Mk2

Songs checked so far (I am old guy, but I am also an Anime and Japanese fan, so please bear with me), volume matching done by my ears

1. Hikarie : miwa
2. Atashigasobaniruuchini : Fujikawa Chiai
3. Kiminonamae : Fujikawa Chiai
4. Hotel California : Eagles (Hell Freezes Over)
5. Brett Anderson : Crash About To Happen

HG: volume set at about 8:30
LG: volume set at about 10:00

Thing that I don't like is the balance shift on HG on the low side of the volume control is very noticeable.

Things that I like about HG are the space feeling is more apparent, the bass is tighter, and the separation is better.

Seems to me that I have not been giving them their best operating conditions since they were here, have to do more comparisons on HG/LG. 

But it is good to know more about the gear that I have.


----------



## senorx12562

Attenuating the input with a passive preamp or a dac with volume control can also give one more flexibility w/r/t gain setting.


----------



## joseG86 (Mar 20, 2021)

Lolito said:


> How would you compare it with A90? since you had both of them
> 
> Thanks a lot Luciano. Say hi to Kurko when you see him.


I would describe *A90* as a very high SQ amp but plain, everything is there but doesn't make you feel anything at all, like a food you really like without salt, *flavourless*. I also have the *A30* with 2x *Burson V6 Vivid* and I also prefer it over the *A90*.

Meanwhile the *Valhalla 2* which I think I prefer it over *Jotunheim 2*, at least with the *Focal Clear*: I get everything I like, I can't stop listening to music with it. The instruments, sounds, effects, everything coming from different places and corners in space, very holographic and pleasant. Plus I never get any kind of fatigue.

And finally the *Jotunheim 2*, with *Arya*: They are a very good couple, I usually listen to videogames music: Final Fantasy, jazz, classical etc and percussion, wind and strings has lot of texture and weight... I don't miss anything when using the Jotunheim 2 and If I want that little extra spicy just turn up the gain switch and lows become very impactful and aggresive.

I would really like to try the Singxer SA-1 but so far I'm very happy with my current setup.


----------



## In1unison

joseG86 said:


> I would describe *A90* as a very high SQ amp but plain, everything is there but doesn't make you feel anything at all, like a food you really like without salt, *flavourless*. I also have the *A30* with 2x *Burson V6 Vivid* and I also prefer it over the *A90*.
> 
> Meanwhile the *Valhalla 2* which I think I prefer it over *Jotunheim 2*, at least with the *Focal Clear*: I get everything I like, I can't stop listening to music with it. The instruments, sounds, effects, everything coming from different places and corners in space, very holographic and pleasant. Plus I never get any kind of fatigue.
> 
> ...


Valhalla2 has no right to sound as good as it does for $350!


----------



## Lolito

senorx12562 said:


> Attenuating the input with a passive preamp or a dac with volume control can also give one more flexibility w/r/t gain setting.


certainly, but theory says you don't want to lower digital volume, it will also decreaso audio resolution really. Also some dacs has no volume control because of that, or a no volume mode, which sounds better, so... A third gain stage would have been better, in theory.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

If you guys are interested, I reviewed the upcoming 8XX. Used the Modius and Jot 2...

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/mad...x-review-added.534479/page-3100#post-16251606

I expect a holy mess of hatred and some praise for my thoughts, lol.


----------



## senorx12562

Lolito said:


> certainly, but theory says you don't want to lower digital volume, it will also decreaso audio resolution really. Also some dacs has no volume control because of that, or a no volume mode, which sounds better, so... A third gain stage would have been better, in theory.


Depends on the dac. Some at least claim not to impose a bit reduction with signal attenuation. But that possibility is why I use a preamp to attenuate. Whether any bit loss would be audible would depend on the values of many other variables, but whether different gain settings would result in an audible diminution in sound quality in a given situation is also pretty speculative. So as usual, I guess ya pays your money and takes your chances.


----------



## Soundmancan

Ok so.....My Jot 2 has some problems. I bought mine at the initial release back in December I believe it was. It has been fine but within the past week I noticed some static in the left earcup of my Hifiman Arya's. I figured I would do some investigating so I went ahead and tried a couple different headphones and much to my chagrine, the noise was still there. Next step is to check all the connections on the back of the Bifrost 2 and Jot 2 (running in balanced). All good. Next is changing out the headphone cables which ofcourse was a no go. I then took out my SE cables from retirement and plugged them in. My SE headphone output is completely nerfed. There is sound alright but not the kind you would like, lol. I know some people on this forum have had problems with theirs, does this sound in any way the same problem as yours? I have emailed Schiit so see what happens there. In the meantime I am spending some time with my Vali 2+ Which I absolutely adore.


----------



## joseG86

Soundmancan said:


> Ok so.....My Jot 2 has some problems. I bought mine at the initial release back in December I believe it was. It has been fine but within the past week I noticed some static in the left earcup of my Hifiman Arya's. I figured I would do some investigating so I went ahead and tried a couple different headphones and much to my chagrine, the noise was still there. Next step is to check all the connections on the back of the Bifrost 2 and Jot 2 (running in balanced). All good. Next is changing out the headphone cables which ofcourse was a no go. I then took out my SE cables from retirement and plugged them in. My SE headphone output is completely nerfed. There is sound alright but not the kind you would like, lol. I know some people on this forum have had problems with theirs, does this sound in any way the same problem as yours? I have emailed Schiit so see what happens there. In the meantime I am spending some time with my Vali 2+ Which I absolutely adore.


Please keep us informed about it


----------



## Soundmancan

joseG86 said:


> Please keep us informed about it


I will. You finally get yours?


----------



## joseG86

Soundmancan said:


> I will. You finally get yours?


Yes, using it right now. Pure addiction


----------



## In1unison

joseG86 said:


> Yes, using it right now. Pure addiction


If you have an opportunity try National/ Matsushita 7DJ8 tubes with your Valhalla 2. Another level.


----------



## joseG86

In1unison said:


> If you have an opportunity try National/ Matsushita 7DJ8 tubes with your Valhalla 2. Another level.


Hahahahaha, I sold a couple of Burson's V6 Vivid today so.... Let's make it happen, I'll let you know when I get them, thanks!!!


----------



## Coran

So I got this pile of Schiit in a little over a week ago. I don't think I've enjoyed listening to my music this much in a long time. This stack is replacing a Questyle CMA 400i, which is a fine piece of kit, I just felt like it was time for something a bit more. Aside from way more power, the sound is just so much more alive. The sound is pretty neutral still for the most part, but there is just a sense of _joy _added to everything. The spaciousness and the detail are simply excellent. The separation of instruments is just right. I have noticed that high gain with my Aeolus has even better sound to my ears, just with way less wiggle room with the volume pot. 8:30-9 seems to be the sweet spot there. The SE is also giving me more than enough power for my Argons. They have never sounded so good.


I think this amp will do me just fine for a good long while. Now all I'm missing is a tube amp! Valhalla is calling to me...


----------



## DougD

tkddans said:


> It’s always interesting to me how many of us have different things we notice and different degrees of noticing.
> 
> I didn’t mess with gains. But it seems that those who tried comparing low and high gain are getting different results. << snip snip >>
> 
> I appreciate seeing you and anyone sharing what you personally find. It may not be what all other people finds, but it is your experience nonetheless. Probably, it could be others as well.



I don't recall how and why this got into my brain, but for as long as I can remember I have always had it in mind that High Gain would add more noise than Low Gain. And so my default, where I have a choice, is to use Low Gain. If I find I need MOR LOUD for the gear I'm using, well then I switch to High Gain.

Have I been believing some garbled-d-gook all these years?

(Let's not get into discussions of the passionate argument I made with my third grade teacher about how "nowhere" was pronounced "now here." Or why Vasco da Gama discovered that the sun rises in the west in the southern hemisphere. I've overcome those misconceptions.)


----------



## Odin412

Coran said:


> So I got this pile of Schiit in a little over a week ago. I don't think I've enjoyed listening to my music this much in a long time. This stack is replacing a Questyle CMA 400i, which is a fine piece of kit, I just felt like it was time for something a bit more. Aside from way more power, the sound is just so much more alive. The sound is pretty neutral still for the most part, but there is just a sense of _joy _added to everything. The spaciousness and the detail are simply excellent. The separation of instruments is just right. I have noticed that high gain with my Aeolus has even better sound to my ears, just with way less wiggle room with the volume pot. 8:30-9 seems to be the sweet spot there. The SE is also giving me more than enough power for my Argons. They have never sounded so good.
> 
> 
> I think this amp will do me just fine for a good long while. Now all I'm missing is a tube amp! Valhalla is calling to me...



The Valhalla is a great choice at a reasonable price


----------



## tjdub

Coran said:


> So I got this pile of Schiit in a little over a week ago. I don't think I've enjoyed listening to my music this much in a long time. This stack is replacing a Questyle CMA 400i, which is a fine piece of kit, I just felt like it was time for something a bit more. Aside from way more power, the sound is just so much more alive. The sound is pretty neutral still for the most part, but there is just a sense of _joy _added to everything. The spaciousness and the detail are simply excellent. The separation of instruments is just right. I have noticed that high gain with my Aeolus has even better sound to my ears, just with way less wiggle room with the volume pot. 8:30-9 seems to be the sweet spot there. The SE is also giving me more than enough power for my Argons. They have never sounded so good.
> 
> 
> I think this amp will do me just fine for a good long while. Now all I'm missing is a tube amp! Valhalla is calling to me...


I like how your headphones match the schiit stack perfectly


----------



## Irish Mike

Soundmancan said:


> Ok so.....My Jot 2 has some problems. I bought mine at the initial release back in December I believe it was. It has been fine but within the past week I noticed some static in the left earcup of my Hifiman Arya's. I figured I would do some investigating so I went ahead and tried a couple different headphones and much to my chagrine, the noise was still there. Next step is to check all the connections on the back of the Bifrost 2 and Jot 2 (running in balanced). All good. Next is changing out the headphone cables which ofcourse was a no go. I then took out my SE cables from retirement and plugged them in. My SE headphone output is completely nerfed. There is sound alright but not the kind you would like, lol. I know some people on this forum have had problems with theirs, does this sound in any way the same problem as yours? I have emailed Schiit so see what happens there. In the meantime I am spending some time with my Vali 2+ Which I absolutely adore.


I also experienced the same, my issue was a bit of distortion in the right channel which became worse over a few days. Tried all the same trouble shooting checks (cables, headphones, power cord and SE). Only had my Jot 2 less then a week before the issue started and then the channel blowout (literally in a puff of smoke). Called customer service and they arranged a cross swap which I have had now for over a week with no issues. My guess is I had a bad board that shorted. Glad I still had my Asgard 3 in my stack!


----------



## Soundmancan

Irish Mike said:


> I also experienced the same, my issue was a bit of distortion in the right channel which became worse over a few days. Tried all the same trouble shooting checks (cables, headphones, power cord and SE). Only had my Jot 2 less then a week before the issue started and then the channel blowout (literally in a puff of smoke). Called customer service and they arranged a cross swap which I have had now for over a week with no issues. My guess is I had a bad board that shorted. Glad I still had my Asgard 3 in my stack!


It has been a very strange problem for me. After I found out it was the Jot 2 as being the problem, I took it out of my chain and have been listening to my Vali 2+ with my Bifrost 2 which I am enjoying. I got an Email from Schiit asking me to trouble shoot some more so I decided to hook it up and try a different source. I re-hooked it up to my Bifrost 2 via RCA and XLR one at a time and plugged it into my laptop instead of my desktop. Initially, the Jot 2 sounded fine through both the SE and balanced headphone outs so I decided that maybe the usb on my other computer was nerfed. So I went ahead and rehooked it up in my chain and I was listening through balanced and all seemed well. Then I decided to go back to the SE out and boom all the static and noise was back. I then disconnected the right XLR from the Bifrost and lost what music was coming through on that side the static and such continued on the left. I then reconnected the right XLR and disconnected the left XLR and boom the static and everything on the left side was gone (obviously) and the music continued playing through the right side fine. I did the same thing with the RCA connections and the same thing happened. Maybe upon the Jot 2 getting up to temperature is somehow nerfing the inputs on the back of the Jot 2 because it seems to be isolated to the left channel. It is not the DAC because I have my Vali 2+ hooked up to it via RCA and it sounds great. I replied to Schiit about this and am awaiting a response. I understand they are trying to rule out basic stuff before you send it in to prevent unecessary returns or what not but I have been a customer of theirs for some time and have purchased quite a bit of gear and I believe I know what I am doing and how to troubleshoot my own system. Any logical person would do the same before they attempted to contact Schiit. I told them this from the begining and cant help but starting to feel a little disappointed in their customer service.


----------



## senorx12562

Soundmancan said:


> It has been a very strange problem for me. After I found out it was the Jot 2 as being the problem, I took it out of my chain and have been listening to my Vali 2+ with my Bifrost 2 which I am enjoying. I got an Email from Schiit asking me to trouble shoot some more so I decided to hook it up and try a different source. I re-hooked it up to my Bifrost 2 via RCA and XLR one at a time and plugged it into my laptop instead of my desktop. Initially, the Jot 2 sounded fine through both the SE and balanced headphone outs so I decided that maybe the usb on my other computer was nerfed. So I went ahead and rehooked it up in my chain and I was listening through balanced and all seemed well. Then I decided to go back to the SE out and boom all the static and noise was back. I then disconnected the right XLR from the Bifrost and lost what music was coming through on that side the static and such continued on the left. I then reconnected the right XLR and disconnected the left XLR and boom the static and everything on the left side was gone (obviously) and the music continued playing through the right side fine. I did the same thing with the RCA connections and the same thing happened. Maybe upon the Jot 2 getting up to temperature is somehow nerfing the inputs on the back of the Jot 2 because it seems to be isolated to the left channel. It is not the DAC because I have my Vali 2+ hooked up to it via RCA and it sounds great. I replied to Schiit about this and am awaiting a response. I understand they are trying to rule out basic stuff before you send it in to prevent unecessary returns or what not but I have been a customer of theirs for some time and have purchased quite a bit of gear and I believe I know what I am doing and how to troubleshoot my own system. Any logical person would do the same before they attempted to contact Schiit. I told them this from the begining and cant help but starting to feel a little disappointed in their customer service.


Notwithstanding your multiple purchases, you are still an unknown quantity to them, and I think the only way to effectively do customer service is to pretend everyone is your average moron. Difficult to do sometimes without offending someone who isn't. Let them do what they have to do, try not to take offense at stupid questions (they don't know you aren't stupid after all) and they will take care of you. At least they always have me. Or get 😠.


----------



## tincanear

Soundmancan said:


> It has been a very strange problem for me. After I found out it was the Jot 2 as being the problem, I took it out of my chain and have been listening to my Vali 2+ with my Bifrost 2 which I am enjoying. I got an Email from Schiit asking me to trouble shoot some more so I decided to hook it up and try a different source. I re-hooked it up to my Bifrost 2 via RCA and XLR one at a time and plugged it into my laptop instead of my desktop. Initially, the Jot 2 sounded fine through both the SE and balanced headphone outs so I decided that maybe the usb on my other computer was nerfed. So I went ahead and rehooked it up in my chain and I was listening through balanced and all seemed well. Then I decided to go back to the SE out and boom all the static and noise was back. I then disconnected the right XLR from the Bifrost and lost what music was coming through on that side the static and such continued on the left. I then reconnected the right XLR and disconnected the left XLR and boom the static and everything on the left side was gone (obviously) and the music continued playing through the right side fine. I did the same thing with the RCA connections and the same thing happened. Maybe upon the Jot 2 getting up to temperature is somehow nerfing the inputs on the back of the Jot 2 because it seems to be isolated to the left channel. It is not the DAC because I have my Vali 2+ hooked up to it via RCA and it sounds great. I replied to Schiit about this and am awaiting a response. I understand they are trying to rule out basic stuff before you send it in to prevent unecessary returns or what not but I have been a customer of theirs for some time and have purchased quite a bit of gear and I believe I know what I am doing and how to troubleshoot my own system. Any logical person would do the same before they attempted to contact Schiit. I told them this from the begining and cant help but starting to feel a little disappointed in their customer service.


did you also try feeding the Jot 2 left inputs (both xlr and se) from the BF2's right channel outs (to rule out a failure of the BF's left xlr out, buf ledt se out still OK)


----------



## antdroid

My December order of Jot 2 also had issues with distorted sound out of the left channel. It happened randomly or if I plugged headphones into both jacks. 

 I contacted CS and explained all the troubleshooting steps I did and they told me to send it in and it was repaired and seems to work now. They replaced "the op amp" according to the repair sheet.


----------



## Soundmancan

tincanear said:


> did you also try feeding the Jot 2 left inputs (both xlr and se) from the BF2's right channel outs (to rule out a failure of the BF's left xlr out, buf ledt se out still OK)


Thanks for the suggestion, I will try that!


----------



## Soundmancan

antdroid said:


> My December order of Jot 2 also had issues with distorted sound out of the left channel. It happened randomly or if I plugged headphones into both jacks.
> 
> I contacted CS and explained all the troubleshooting steps I did and they told me to send it in and it was repaired and seems to work now. They replaced "the op amp" according to the repair sheet.


Thanks, sounds like a similar problem to mine.


----------



## tincanear

antdroid said:


> My December order of Jot 2 also had issues with distorted sound out of the left channel. It happened randomly or if I plugged headphones into both jacks.
> 
> I contacted CS and explained all the troubleshooting steps I did and they told me to send it in and it was repaired and seems to work now. They replaced "the op amp" according to the repair sheet.


"the op amp" is probably part of the DC servo loop that helps stabilize the DC operating points / prevent DC offset.


----------



## joseG86

Might be placebo, probably it is placebo, I live in an old flat with old electrical installation and today I setup an active PFC pure sine wave UPS and as I said before, might be placebo but I think the sound is cleaner and background darker.... Damn


----------



## Author

Hi folks. Been thinking about the Jot as a next purchase. Also thinking about the Lyr. I know the Lyr will be a bit warmer (tube), SE only, and more powerful. But from an imaging/resolution/soundstage/musicality perspective, which amp is more successful? I’m reading the thread backwards (currently on page 37) and haven’t seen a whole lot about this. 

PS I don’t care one whit about measurements. 😀

PPS My budget can go higher. In regard to SS amps, what would be a noticeable step up from the Jot? (Not interested in the Mjolnir.)


----------



## Currawong

Author said:


> Hi folks. Been thinking about the Jot as a next purchase. Also thinking about the Lyr. I know the Lyr will be a bit warmer (tube), SE only, and more powerful. But from an imaging/resolution/soundstage/musicality perspective, which amp is more successful? I’m reading the thread backwards (currently on page 37) and haven’t seen a whole lot about this.



The Lyr 3 isn't warmer because it's a tube amp. Both it and the Jot 2 are about the same in how warm they are, with a bit of variance in the Lyr 3 depending on the tube used. I haven't compared them directly yet, but I have it in mind to do so, as it would make for an interesting video.


----------



## Author

Well I dunno. Lots of talk about adding tubes to a Jot chain. Haven’t read about similar occurrences in the Lyr thread, but I haven’t investigated there as extensively. 😀

At any rate, I’m less concerned about warmth than the other criteria I listed above. Although warmth in a SS amp is a plus for me. Thanks in advance to all you fine folks out there.


----------



## Odin412

Currawong said:


> The Lyr 3 isn't warmer because it's a tube amp. Both it and the Jot 2 are about the same in how warm they are, with a bit of variance in the Lyr 3 depending on the tube used. I haven't compared them directly yet, but I have it in mind to do so, as it would make for an interesting video.



Great idea - I have the Lyr 3 and am rather tempted by the Jotunheim 2 so I am looking forward to your comparison video.


----------



## mab1376

I recall years back hearing a HE-500 with a Burson HA160D and the Jot2 reminds me of that sound from what I can vaguely recall.

I haven't heard any Burson products since.


----------



## Lolito

joseG86 said:


> Might be placebo, probably it is placebo, I live in an old flat with old electrical installation and today I setup an active PFC pure sine wave UPS and as I said before, might be placebo but I think the sound is cleaner and background darker.... Damn


if it sounds better, doesn't matter if it's placebo or not. I got a linear adjustable psu for my dac. I would swear it sounds better now. Maybe placebo? maybe a little bit only? maybe not really? doesnt matter in the end. the overall experience is what matters.


----------



## schneiderdn1974

Author said:


> PPS My budget can go higher. In regard to SS amps, what would be a noticeable step up from the Jot? (Not interested in the Mjolnir.)


Author, I'm not sure if you've already seen these two videos, but both provide some comparisons of the Jot2 vs. some higher priced SS amps:


----------



## mintshows

schneiderdn1974 said:


> Author, I'm not sure if you've already seen these two videos, but both provide some comparisons of the Jot2 vs. some higher priced SS amps:



That Currawong guy knows his schiit


----------



## Lolito

a bit apathic currawong with this amp if you ask me. He was all the time, it sounds, well, like a 400$ device... didn't enter in details much. but he knows his stuff. Passion for sound enters more into the details.


----------



## Author

schneiderdn1974 said:


> Author, I'm not sure if you've already seen these two videos, but both provide some comparisons of the Jot2 vs. some higher priced SS amps:



I had not seen these videos, and I found them very informative. Thank you so much! This eases my mind somewhat in terms of the quality of sound in the Jot. Particularly in regard to the Burson comparison in the first video. It was also very good hearing Currawong praise the Jot as well. I am probably going to purchase the BF2 and Jot. There’s only so much reading one can do...  👍🏼😂


----------



## Author

I do have a question. I’m new to balanced headphone cables. I recently purchased the hd660S and it came with a balanced cable, but it did not terminate with an XLR plug. It appears to terminate with something similar in size to a 3.5 mm plug. Do I need to buy an adapter? Also, one of my current amps is a hip dac, and it has a balanced output that would appear to support the kind of plug the 660 has. What’s the difference? Thanks...


----------



## Quartzwald (Mar 24, 2021)

The 660s is likely using 4.4mm jack. It's also balanced, just a different form factor originally designed by Sony to provide balanced output for their DAPs because XLRs are pretty large (and eventually adopted by other companies). You can buy a 4.4mm female to XLR adapter similar to this: https://www.amazon.com/NewFantasia-Balanced-Female-Headphone-Adapter/dp/B07YWJ47XC


----------



## schneiderdn1974 (Mar 24, 2021)

Author said:


> I do have a question. I’m new to balanced headphone cables. I recently purchased the hd660S and it came with a balanced cable, but it did not terminate with an XLR plug. It appears to terminate with something similar in size to a 3.5 mm plug. Do I need to buy an adapter? Also, one of my current amps is a hip dac, and it has a balanced output that would appear to support the kind of plug the 660 has. What’s the difference? Thanks...



Yes, as Quartzald mentions, the 4.4mm jack is the one pictured on the left right in the photo below. These are made for listening balanced on smaller devices.


----------



## senorx12562

schneiderdn1974 said:


> Yes, as Quartzald mentions, the 4.4mm jack is the one pictured on the left in the photo below. These are made for listening balanced on smaller devices.


I think it is the one on the right.


----------



## schneiderdn1974

senorx12562 said:


> I think it is the one on the right.


Yes, my bad, typing too fast. senorx is correct; it's the one on the right. Thanks!


----------



## In1unison (Mar 24, 2021)

Author said:


> I do have a question. I’m new to balanced headphone cables. I recently purchased the hd660S and it came with a balanced cable, but it did not terminate with an XLR plug. It appears to terminate with something similar in size to a 3.5 mm plug. Do I need to buy an adapter? Also, one of my current amps is a hip dac, and it has a balanced output that would appear to support the kind of plug the 660 has. What’s the difference? Thanks...


I would avoid adapters. Rather, if you can, get a properly terminated cable. KK Cable on Amazon is a good option. Well built, non microphonic, and affordable.


----------



## schneiderdn1974

In1unison said:


> I would avoid adapters. Rather, if you can, get a properly terminated cable. KK Cable on Amazon is a good option. Well built, non microphonic, and affordable.


I agree with In1unison. KK Cable is a good option. If you feel like dropping a little more $$$, Moon Audio also makes high quality aftermarket cables. I purchased one of their "Black Dragon V2" cables with the "4-pin Furutech Male XLR [Rhodium]" termination and it's a great product. I believe a 5 FT cable terminated for the 660 will run you $310 (or $280 with the "4-pin Neutrik Male XLR [Gold]"): https://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-headphone-cable-v2.html


----------



## In1unison

schneiderdn1974 said:


> I agree with In1unison. KK Cable is a good option. If you feel like dropping a little more $$$, Moon Audio also makes high quality aftermarket cables. I purchased one of their "Black Dragon V2" cables with the "4-pin Furutech Male XLR [Rhodium]" termination and it's a great product. I believe a 5 FT cable terminated for the 660 will run you $310 (or $280 with the "4-pin Neutrik Male XLR [Gold]"): https://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-headphone-cable-v2.html


I heard all the best about Moon cables. However, to me it does not make sense to purchase the cable costing as much as my own headphones or amplifier. But that is just me.


----------



## Author

Quartzwald said:


> The 660s is likely using 4.4mm jack. It's also balanced, just a different form factor originally designed by Sony to provide balanced output for their DAPs because XLRs are pretty large (and eventually adopted by other companies). You can buy a 4.4mm female to XLR adapter similar to this: https://www.amazon.com/NewFantasia-Balanced-Female-Headphone-Adapter/dp/B07YWJ47XC


Thanks that's exactly what I was looking for. Hard to know what to pick in Amazon's ocean of cable for this/cable for that.


----------



## JES

In1unison said:


> I would avoid adapters. Rather, if you can, get a properly terminated cable. ...


I just bought a balanced cable for my headphones terminated in XLR. Despite having a Hip-Dac with the 4.4 mm. I'll use an adapter for that if need be and keep the connection to the Jot 2 as clean and simple as possible.


----------



## Author

schneiderdn1974 said:


> Yes, as Quartzald mentions, the 4.4mm jack is the one pictured on the left right in the photo below. These are made for listening balanced on smaller devices.


I'm getting the impression that while these balanced connections exist, the traditional XLR connections must provide higher quality sound? Otherwise larger amps would seemingly choose what appears to be (from a consumer perspective) the simpler option. Of course I don't really know what I'm talking about... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## In1unison

Quartzwald said:


> The 660s is likely using 4.4mm jack. It's also balanced, just a different form factor originally designed by Sony to provide balanced output for their DAPs because XLRs are pretty large (and eventually adopted by other companies). You can buy a 4.4mm female to XLR adapter similar to this: https://www.amazon.com/NewFantasia-Balanced-Female-Headphone-Adapter/dp/B07YWJ47XC


Careful with New Fantasia cables. Nice looking and well made, but cables I purchased from them had no-name magnetic connectors. Totally unacceptable.


----------



## Author

schneiderdn1974 said:


> I agree with In1unison. KK Cable is a good option. If you feel like dropping a little more $$$, Moon Audio also makes high quality aftermarket cables. I purchased one of their "Black Dragon V2" cables with the "4-pin Furutech Male XLR [Rhodium]" termination and it's a great product. I believe a 5 FT cable terminated for the 660 will run you $310 (or $280 with the "4-pin Neutrik Male XLR [Gold]"): https://www.moon-audio.com/black-dragon-headphone-cable-v2.html


While I plan to buy balanced cables as needed for future headphones, and given the SE seems well regarded (if less powerful) on the Jot, I'll stick with the adaptor for the Sennheiser. That price!


----------



## Author (Mar 24, 2021)

In1unison said:


> I would avoid adapters. Rather, if you can, get a properly terminated cable. KK Cable on Amazon is a good option. Well built, non microphonic, and affordable.


Sounds good to me -- the prices are certainly better -- I take it Sennheiser doesn't have proprietary cable connections to the headphone itself? That makes things easier.

Edit: Just saw the cable specific to Sennheiser. Still a touch expensive but if I'll hear an improvement over using just an adaptor... ?


----------



## In1unison (Mar 24, 2021)

Author said:


> Sounds good to me -- the prices are certainly better -- I take it Sennheiser doesn't have proprietary cable connections to the headphone itself? That makes things easier.
> 
> Edit: Just saw the cable specific to Sennheiser. Still a touch expensive but if I'll hear an improvement over using just an adaptor... ?


Adaptors might cause impedance issues if made from dissimilar metals than amp or headphone connector. Operative word here is "might." You are from the USA, so no problem, buy it, try it, return it if you don't like it.


----------



## senorx12562

Author said:


> I'm getting the impression that while these balanced connections exist, the traditional XLR connections must provide higher quality sound? Otherwise larger amps would seemingly choose what appears to be (from a consumer perspective) the simpler option. Of course I don't really know what I'm talking about... 🤷‍♂️


For me, the bigger issue is security, so to speak. XLR connections are absolutely the best for security of connection, separation of poles, etc. In fact, ideally XLR would be the standard connection for all connections, balanced or otherwise. Of course "ideally" is expensive.


----------



## julianlopez85

yoyodunno said:


> I have been using the GL2000 with the Jot2 for about 20 hours now, with Mimby. The wideness of the Jot2 goes really well with the big layered sound of the GL2000, drums and edm have great impact/realism, and well recorded tracks are awesome. But I have had minor issues with the sound being a bit on the leaner side(not quite enough mids for my taste), and treble being mildly tiring sometimes(the Jot2 has good treble extension to my ears, and I think the GL2000 tuning needs a slight mid bump in eq to make that less tiring, that extension isn't tiring on my Sundara or hd6xx). I'm had good success with Resolve's eq here  Next thing I'm going to experiment with is a cheap tube preamp between the Mimby and the Jot2 to see how that smooths out the sound.
> 
> For the A90 comparison, I've never tried the Topping stuff, but I've read that it's a bit more clinical sounding, and because of the tuning of the GL2000 I doubt that would be the best pairing unless you are into a more analytical sound. I think Zeos said these work well with a Class A amp, and I'm guessing that's because of added warmness. At least that's been consistent with my experience so far.



HI wanted to ask, i have the mimby and paired with the liquid spark amp for the sundaras but i find the vocals to be slight shouty...i'm on a low gain at about 12-1 o'clock but i find that vocals can get shouty...i read somewhere that the ls amp while very clean(quality power), doesn't have enough juice to power the Sundara's...many have said to skip the slightly higher priced toppings etc and go straight up into the more mid-to-high end spectrum of things to get the most out of the cans...in your experience, does the mimby and jot paired with the sundaras sound shouty?


----------



## Luckyleo

Author said:


> I'm getting the impression that while these balanced connections exist, the traditional XLR connections must provide higher quality sound? Otherwise larger amps would seemingly choose what appears to be (from a consumer perspective) the simpler option. Of course I don't really know what I'm talking about... 🤷‍♂️


Actually, not better sound.  The same.  The XLR are the original form factor.  The 4.4m the challenger.  Gaining ground in acceptance, but no where near the XLR acceptance.


----------



## Smoothstereo

julianlopez85 said:


> HI wanted to ask, i have the mimby and paired with the liquid spark amp for the sundaras but i find the vocals to be slight shouty...i'm on a low gain at about 12-1 o'clock but i find that vocals can get shouty...i read somewhere that the ls amp while very clean(quality power), doesn't have enough juice to power the Sundara's...many have said to skip the slightly higher priced toppings etc and go straight up into the more mid-to-high end spectrum of things to get the most out of the cans...in your experience, does the mimby and jot paired with the sundaras sound shouty?


I don't have a Mimby, but I have Bifrost2 with Jot2 and Sundara if this helps. Vocals are not shouty. Even when Sundara was used on my Vali2, Marantz DAC1 (dac/amp all in one), IFI Micro idsd BL, and Mj2, was not shouty. I actually find the Sundara vocals are a bit recessed which I like as an alternative presentation to my other headphones.


----------



## julianlopez85

Smoothstereo said:


> I don't have a Mimby, but I have Bifrost2 with Jot2 and Sundara if this helps. Vocals are not shouty. Even when Sundara was used on my Vali2, Marantz DAC1 (dac/amp all in one), IFI Micro idsd BL, and Mj2, was not shouty. I actually find the Sundara vocals are a bit recessed which I like as an alternative presentation to my other headphones.


I'm not sure what's wrong with my system, possibly the liquid spark amp might be the issue but it's frustrating cause i had high hopes....and the other issue is schit doesn't have a presense here in malaysia so i can't test the mimby with other schit amps


----------



## yoyodunno

julianlopez85 said:


> HI wanted to ask, i have the mimby and paired with the liquid spark amp for the sundaras but i find the vocals to be slight shouty...i'm on a low gain at about 12-1 o'clock but i find that vocals can get shouty...i read somewhere that the ls amp while very clean(quality power), doesn't have enough juice to power the Sundara's...many have said to skip the slightly higher priced toppings etc and go straight up into the more mid-to-high end spectrum of things to get the most out of the cans...in your experience, does the mimby and jot paired with the sundaras sound shouty?


Mimby + Jot2 + Sundara doesn't sound shouty to me in either male or female vocals. But I like more forward vocals, so it could be a preference thing


----------



## DAPpower

So I just recieved my repaired unit back from Schiit.

They noted that there was a "bad op amp" that had to be fixed.

I originally posted here that the problem was the fact that I had a weak source signal (didn't make it 0 dB on PC program source) and I had to turn the knob to 80 percent to compensate, had it like that for several hours to burn in headphones.

Anyone know if a "bad op amp" is a direct result of pushing the amp too hard for many hours or could it be that I used a 4.4mm to XLR4 adaptor for my headphones to amp?


----------



## In1unison

DAPpower said:


> So I just recieved my repaired unit back from Schiit.
> 
> They noted that there was a "bad op amp" that had to be fixed.
> 
> ...


Nope, adaptor will not break anything inside the amp, but might distort the sound to your headphones. As for pushing the amp too hard, also nope. They have built in protection circuit. It looks simply a bad part that was installed.


----------



## DAPpower (Mar 25, 2021)

In1unison said:


> Nope, adaptor will not break anything inside the amp, but might distort the sound to your headphones. As for pushing the amp too hard, also nope. They have built in protection circuit. It looks simply a bad part that was installed.


I was using an ultra short adaptor from Double Helix Cables, I think there was little to no distortion as far as I could have heard in the few weeks that the Amp was normal. It only wasn't until I stupidly decided to turn the knob 80 percent for 10 hours straight trying to burn in my headphones.

Maybe a combination of the adaptor and the burn in at 80-85 percent knob turn for 10 hours could result in a damaged op amp component?


----------



## In1unison

DAPpower said:


> I was using an ultra short adaptor from Double Helix Cables, I think there was little to no distortion as far as I could have heard in the few weeks that the Amp was normal. It only wasn't until I stupidly decided to turn the knob 80 percent for 10 hours straight trying to burn in my headphones.
> 
> Maybe a combination of the adaptor and the burn in at 80-85 percent knob turn could result in a damaged op amp?


I very much doubt it. Jot2 has overload protection circuit.


----------



## tincanear (Mar 25, 2021)

DAPpower said:


> I was using an ultra short adaptor from Double Helix Cables, I think there was little to no distortion as far as I could have heard in the few weeks that the Amp was normal. It only wasn't until I stupidly decided to turn the knob 80 percent for 10 hours straight trying to burn in my headphones.
> 
> Maybe a combination of the adaptor and the burn in at 80-85 percent knob turn for 10 hours could result in a damaged op amp component?


an intermittently defective adaptor (e.g. loose solder blobs within the adaptor causing unpredictable but momentary shorting) could strain the amplifier, likely failure mode being one of the output transistors and not an "op amp" which would be part of the DC servo circuit.

Note that in Schiit's newer headphone amplifiers (magni 3+, Asgard 3, Jot 2), the matched paired output stage transistors are flat square 8-pin devices that look similar to op amps (but are not op amps).

Glad that Schiit was able to get you back up and running.   Unlike some companies, they really do stand by their multi-year (4 yrs for Jot 2) warranty.

(added)
personally, I dislike the 4.4mm connector.  the way it is designed, the ring-shaped terminals can short each other when plugging / unplugging, or if the connector isn't fully plugged in.  Sony likely chose it for the low cost, and small chassis footprint for use on portables.  something with parallel contacts (e.g. USB, HDMI, eSATA) or like the "tiny XLR4" would have been better.


----------



## Lolito

In1unison said:


> I very much doubt it. Jot2 has overload protection circuit.


This sound like a long and steady underload. Don't know about amplifiers, but that kills easily some parts of the circutery, or batteries. Put a very very low power charger to any lithoum battery, battery dies.


----------



## Quartzwald

Author said:


> I'm getting the impression that while these balanced connections exist, the traditional XLR connections must provide higher quality sound? Otherwise larger amps would seemingly choose what appears to be (from a consumer perspective) the simpler option. Of course I don't really know what I'm talking about... 🤷‍♂️


As mentioned earlier, XLRs are the original balanced connector, with the smaller ones being created later on as a compromise for smaller devices (DAPs, right until a few years ago, only had single ended connections). More importantly, larger amps still use XLRs because they are the most robust solution for balanced connection, not because they provide better quality sound.


----------



## cgb3

tincanear said:


> Glad that Schiit was able to get you back up and running.   Unlike some companies, they really do stand by their multi-year (4 yrs for Jot 2) warranty.
> 
> (added)
> personally, I dislike the 4.4mm connector.  the way it is designed, the ring-shaped terminals can short each other when plugging / unplugging, or if the connector isn't fully plugged in.  Sony likely chose it for the low cost, and small chassis footprint for use on portables.  something with parallel contacts (e.g. USB, HDMI, eSATA) or like the "tiny XLR4" would have been better.


Jotunheim 2 is covered by a 5-year limited warranty, non-transferable.

I hate the Pentacon connector. I can deal with the soldering, I hate the prices for connectors. Anything remotely resembling quality is $50-$100. Yea, I can order knockoffs from China, with a 4-5 week wait, and questionable construction, but why? Well, it's a proprietary Sony connector. Enough said.

Let me know when Neutrik starts offering Pentacon (I can buy great quality Neutrik XLR connector(s) for $5-$7.

Why can't we just all get along with XLR? (to paraphrase Rodney)


----------



## jnak00

cgb3 said:


> Why can't we just all get along with XLR? (to paraphrase Rodney)



XLR is too big for portable equipment.


----------



## joseG86

If you have a chance try this song with Arya or any HP and Jot 2 @ high gain, orgasmic

Legend of Mana - Picturesque Landscape


----------



## Coran

joseG86 said:


> If you have a chance try this song with Arya or any HP and Jot 2 @ high gain, orgasmic
> 
> Legend of Mana - Picturesque Landscape


Good lord. That sounded amazing on my Aeolus. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mintshows

joseG86 said:


> If you have a chance try this song with Arya or any HP and Jot 2 @ high gain, orgasmic
> 
> Legend of Mana - Picturesque Landscape


I only have the Ananda and a Topping A50s right now, but wow...that's a great track.  Hoping to have the Arya in a few weeks followed by a Jot2 after that. I'll keep this one to try when they get here! 🤗


----------



## richierich

joseG86 said:


> If you have a chance try this song with Arya or any HP and Jot 2 @ high gain, orgasmic
> 
> Legend of Mana - Picturesque Landscape



Sounded amazing with the HE6SE V2, thanks for sharing


----------



## Quartzwald

richierich said:


> Sounded amazing with the HE6SE V2, thanks for sharing


How well does the Jot 2 drive these? I have the Arya and the Clear, and the Jot obviously has no problems driving them, but I'm looking at a grabbing one of those cheaper V2s from Adorama.


----------



## richierich

Quartzwald said:


> How well does the Jot 2 drive these? I have the Arya and the Clear, and the Jot obviously has no problems driving them, but I'm looking at a grabbing one of those cheaper V2s from Adorama.



It has no problems driving them at all and the combo sounds amazing. Hopefully that sale comes back for the V2 again, it's a killer deal at $650.


----------



## Kukuk

I'm super impressed that the Jot is able to drive both of these at the same time, while still pushing some pretty absurd volumes, without the sound breaking down in the slightest.


----------



## chillaxing

Any comparison between the jot2 with multibit and jot2 w/bifrost2 stack?


----------



## scolfax

chillaxing said:


> Any comparison between the jot2 with multibit and jot2 w/bifrost2 stack?


Might be apples to oranges, but Currawong compares the Asgard3 w/ card vs BF2 here:


----------



## BubbaJay

My Jot2 will be here tomorrow and I'm very much looking forward to hooking it up to my Neo and just go through my headphones 1 by 1.  I'm a bit sad that I won't be able to use my Loki with them because I'll be hooking it up to my Neo balanced but I think I'll survive.  I'll probably see how it sounds single-ended anyway and see if I hear a difference in how the Neo sounds because I've never done a balanced to single-ended comparison with a Dac before.


----------



## tjdub

chillaxing said:


> Any comparison between the jot2 with multibit and jot2 w/bifrost2 stack?


The multibit card to me sounds more narrow in stage and with less instrument separation and it sounds muffled compared to the bifrost, tonality is pretty much the same.


----------



## tjdub

I received a suca audio t1 in a trade, its a 40 dllr tube preamp with tone controls and just for schiits and giggles I decided to plug it in between the bifrost2/jot2 expecting major distortion and boy was I wrong. It made my aryas come to life, I can only imagine how good the schiit stack can sound with a proper tube preamp


----------



## BubbaJay

I've had the Jot2 for a little while today and have only used my LSA HP-2 with it but they sound great so far with a large soundstage especially for a closed-back.  The iFi Neo pair really well with it since it's a very clean sounding DAC so the added warmth from the Jot2 sounds really nice.  The Z1R will be a good test as that's already a very warm headphone so we'll see how that goes but I feel like all the other main headphones I use will work well with the Jot2.


----------



## Stereolab42

So I got mine in silver as a candidate for a solid-state office amp (when offices open back up). Like some here I was disappointed to find that there is a noticeable background hiss with very sensitive headphones, specifically, the 106db Stellia. (I don't own IEMs but since they are even more sensitive I can't imagine they would be any better.) This is on high or low gain, independent of the volume dial, and without any inputs plugged in, so I'm forced to conclude this is just the amp's noise floor speaking. The amp overall is built well and fantastic with powerful headphones like my Abyss, but with the profusion of cheap THX AAA amps there is no reason to compromise on noise versus power anymore. My inclination for now is unfortunately to return this and resume the search...


----------



## Arcayne

Stereolab42 said:


> So I got mine in silver as a candidate for a solid-state office amp (when offices open back up). Like some here I was disappointed to find that there is a noticeable background hiss with very sensitive headphones, specifically, the 106db Stellia. (I don't own IEMs but since they are even more sensitive I can't imagine they would be any better.) This is on high or low gain, independent of the volume dial, and without any inputs plugged in, so I'm forced to conclude this is just the amp's noise floor speaking. The amp overall is built well and fantastic with powerful headphones like my Abyss, but with the profusion of cheap THX AAA amps there is no reason to compromise on noise versus power anymore. My inclination for now is unfortunately to return this and resume the search...


This noise floor is only there from the single-ended output. Connect it to the balanced output and it should be dead silent. If not, your unit is faulty.


----------



## BubbaJay

Yeah I was gonna say I haven't heard anything using my sensitive headphones but I use them balanced.  So far I'm really enjoying how my headphones sound on the Jot2 and it pairs great with the Neo.  I'm finally done looking for my amp/Dac setup so I can go back to blowing more money on headphones. 😁


----------



## jdaeira

Did anyone else here have issues with distortion with there Jot2? Since yesterday I have been having distortion issues. It was that bad with the Balanced, but when i switched to SE it was really bad. I tried changing cables and connecting it to other sources and DACS and the issue is the AMP. Kind of bummed as I haven't even had it a month and have a pair of Ananda's arriving tomorrow. Schiit was pretty quick to respond to my email and hopefully I will have a replacement soon. Really love the AMP though. Pairing it with a Modius for now, but plan to upgrade to a Bifrost 2 one day.


----------



## DAPpower

jdaeira said:


> Did anyone else here have issues with distortion with there Jot2? Since yesterday I have been having distortion issues. It was that bad with the Balanced, but when i switched to SE it was really bad. I tried changing cables and connecting it to other sources and DACS and the issue is the AMP. Kind of bummed as I haven't even had it a month and have a pair of Ananda's arriving tomorrow. Schiit was pretty quick to respond to my email and hopefully I will have a replacement soon. Really love the AMP though. Pairing it with a Modius for now, but plan to upgrade to a Bifrost 2 one day.


Yikes, hopefully you didn't damage the "op amp" section like I did, I just recieved my 2nd unit back repaired by Schiit.

I stupidly forgot to set source volume at 100 percent and compensated by turning the knob on the Jot 2 80 percent for 10 hours straight, this most likely damaged the amp and made every audio heavily distorted no matter what output I tried.


----------



## joseG86

DAPpower said:


> Yikes, hopefully you didn't damage the "op amp" section like I did, I just recieved my 2nd unit back repaired by Schiit.
> 
> I stupidly forgot to set source volume at 100 percent and compensated by turning the knob on the Jot 2 80 percent for 10 hours straight, this most likely damaged the amp and made every audio heavily distorted no matter what output I tried.


Damn, so unlucky!

Please if you have a Jotunheim 2 make sure to set your dac to 0dB!


----------



## In1unison (Mar 31, 2021)

joseG86 said:


> Damn, so unlucky!
> 
> Please if you have a Jotunheim 2 make sure to set your dac to 0dB!


Why? My DAC is on - 15 to -18 dB


----------



## Author

Hi. I’m not really understanding this. I’m a relative newbie who has a BF2 and Jot2 coming soon. It makes sense that the source (MacBook or iPhone) would be set loudly. And then keep Jot volume at around 10 or 11. But where does DAC volume come into play?

This seems like a common sense thing but I’m still a little confused.


----------



## elira

DAPpower said:


> Yikes, hopefully you didn't damage the "op amp" section like I did, I just recieved my 2nd unit back repaired by Schiit.
> 
> I stupidly forgot to set source volume at 100 percent and compensated by turning the knob on the Jot 2 80 percent for 10 hours straight, this most likely damaged the amp and made every audio heavily distorted no matter what output I tried.


It sounds like there's something wrong with your source if that caused an issue. The only scenario I can think for this to have any effect is if your source as a DC offset.


----------



## joseG86

In1unison said:


> Why? My DAC is on - 15 to -18 dB


Why is that? Is there any benefit by doing that? I want transparency from DAC to AMP and let the AMP do its job unless I'm missing something from it...


----------



## joseG86

Author said:


> Hi. I’m not really understanding this. I’m a relative newbie who has a BF2 and Jot2 coming soon. It makes sense that the source (MacBook or iPhone) would be set loudly. And then keep Jot volume at around 10 or 11. But where does DAC volume come into play?
> 
> This seems like a common sense thing but I’m still a little confused.


More than loudly set to receive and send signal without any kind of change. My Arya sits at 11-12 always


----------



## DAPpower

Well in my case, my source volume was probably set to 10dBs on Audirvana program.

I also hooked up to the Jotunheim 2 to my iDSD Neo dac/amp to use as an external DAC and that device has an amp section where you could set the dBs as well, I should have set the iDSD Neo to Variable mode which would make volume control on the PC the main source volume.
So it is possible for DAC/Amps devices to have dBs control too.


----------



## In1unison

joseG86 said:


> Why is that? Is there any benefit by doing that? I want transparency from DAC to AMP and let the AMP do its job unless I'm missing something from it...


You are correct but my dac has thin-film switched-resistor ladder network for controlling volume, so it doesn't distort signal at any volume position. I prefer that Jot2 operates at 50-60% volume position.


----------



## Soundmancan

jdaeira said:


> Did anyone else here have issues with distortion with there Jot2? Since yesterday I have been having distortion issues. It was that bad with the Balanced, but when i switched to SE it was really bad. I tried changing cables and connecting it to other sources and DACS and the issue is the AMP. Kind of bummed as I haven't even had it a month and have a pair of Ananda's arriving tomorrow. Schiit was pretty quick to respond to my email and hopefully I will have a replacement soon. Really love the AMP though. Pairing it with a Modius for now, but plan to upgrade to a Bifrost 2 one day.


I had the exact same problem with my Jot 2. It is in for service now, not sure what the problem was yet but I will update this thread when I find out. Some people have had problems with a specific opamp going bad but I guess we will see. Unfortunately my Gumby is down for the count too. The Gumby has two power transformers mounted to the board and in shipping (I got it third hand - not from Schiit) one came completely off and was bouncing around inside the case. So now I have to pay to get that repaired .


----------



## elira

Soundmancan said:


> I had the exact same problem with my Jot 2. It is in for service now, not sure what the problem was yet but I will update this thread when I find out. Some people have had problems with a specific opamp going bad but I guess we will see. Unfortunately my Gumby is down for the count too. The Gumby has two power transformers mounted to the board and in shipping (I got it third hand - not from Schiit) one came completely off and was bouncing around inside the case. So now I have to pay to get that repaired .


I have always feared that considering that the transformers on most Schiit devices are mounted to the board.


----------



## DAPpower

Until now I thought I was the only one with these issues!


----------



## jdaeira

DAPpower said:


> Yikes, hopefully you didn't damage the "op amp" section like I did, I just recieved my 2nd unit back repaired by Schiit.
> 
> I stupidly forgot to set source volume at 100 percent and compensated by turning the knob on the Jot 2 80 percent for 10 hours straight, this most likely damaged the amp and made every audio heavily distorted no matter what output I tried.


I didn't do anything like that. I've just been using it normally. I leave my Modius on all the time and I turn off my AMP when I'm not using it. My DAC doesn't have a volume control so can't change the dB. How long before you received your repaired Jot2 back?


----------



## Soundmancan

DAPpower said:


> Until now I thought I was the only one with these issues!


I remember when I had the original Jotunheim, I had to get the motherboard replaced. That thing got crazy hot.


----------



## DAPpower

jdaeira said:


> I didn't do anything like that. I've just been using it normally. I leave my Modius on all the time and I turn off my AMP when I'm not using it. My DAC doesn't have a volume control so can't change the dB. How long before you received your repaired Jot2 back?


For the repair process I think it was 1-2 weeks from the time they recieved it to the time you get the repair completed email.


----------



## DAPpower

So this might be an issue with some units where the transformer is too close to the motherboard and possible damaging the "op amp" section? I hope this isn't the case.


----------



## jdaeira

DAPpower said:


> For the repair process I think it was 1-2 weeks from the time they recieved it to the time you get the repair completed email.


Yikes. I'm hoping that they will just send me a new one since I've had this one for less than a month. Still haven't heard back from them.


----------



## elira

DAPpower said:


> So this might be an issue with some units where the transformer is too close to the motherboard and possible damaging the "op amp" section? I hope this isn't the case.


No, that doesn't make sense.


----------



## DAPpower

jdaeira said:


> Yikes. I'm hoping that they will just send me a new one since I've had this one for less than a month. Still haven't heard back from them.


For my first returned unit, they immediately sent me a "new" used unit after the return label they sent me was scanned into the FedEx System.
That was shipped overnight to me for free.
I thought they would do the same the second time but that wasn't the case.


----------



## jdaeira

DAPpower said:


> For my first returned unit, they immediately sent me a "new" used unit after the return label they sent me was scanned into the FedEx System.
> That was shipped overnight to me for free.
> I thought they would do the same the second time but that wasn't the case.


Hopefully I'll have a new one by next week. Thank you for your input!


----------



## Smoothstereo

Stereolab42 said:


> So I got mine in silver as a candidate for a solid-state office amp (when offices open back up). Like some here I was disappointed to find that there is a noticeable background hiss with very sensitive headphones, specifically, the 106db Stellia. (I don't own IEMs but since they are even more sensitive I can't imagine they would be any better.) This is on high or low gain, independent of the volume dial, and without any inputs plugged in, so I'm forced to conclude this is just the amp's noise floor speaking. The amp overall is built well and fantastic with powerful headphones like my Abyss, but with the profusion of cheap THX AAA amps there is no reason to compromise on noise versus power anymore. My inclination for now is unfortunately to return this and resume the search...


I have a Denon D5200 hp which is 24 ohm and 103db sensitivity, which is fairly close to your hps and using my Jot2 on either SE or BAL output is dead silent with nothing being played. Perhaps others who have a Stellia can chime in whether they hear hiss. I am thinking your Jot2 might be defective if others don't hear hiss with their Stellia.


----------



## Irish Mike

jdaeira said:


> Did anyone else here have issues with distortion with there Jot2? Since yesterday I have been having distortion issues. It was that bad with the Balanced, but when i switched to SE it was really bad. I tried changing cables and connecting it to other sources and DACS and the issue is the AMP. Kind of bummed as I haven't even had it a month and have a pair of Ananda's arriving tomorrow. Schiit was pretty quick to respond to my email and hopefully I will have a replacement soon. Really love the AMP though. Pairing it with a Modius for now, but plan to upgrade to a Bifrost 2 one day.


Had the same issue a few weeks back, right channel started having a slight distortion and became worse over a few days. Contacted customer service and the unit was replaced within a few days. My replacement unit has been working great for the past few weeks with no issues. Must of had a bad board.


----------



## jdaeira

Irish Mike said:


> Had the same issue a few weeks back, right channel started having a slight distortion and became worse over a few days. Contacted customer service and the unit was replaced within a few days. My replacement unit has been working great for the past few weeks with no issues. Must of had a bad board.


I hope my replacement has no issues as well. I just got a tracking number for my replacement. Pretty fast turn around time since initially contacting them yesterday morning. Great customer service from Schitt Audio.


----------



## HanselPA

Author said:


> Hi. I’m not really understanding this. I’m a relative newbie who has a BF2 and Jot2 coming soon. It makes sense that the source (MacBook or iPhone) would be set loudly. And then keep Jot volume at around 10 or 11. But where does DAC volume come into play?
> 
> This seems like a common sense thing but I’m still a little confused.


Some DACs has volume control, but BF2 does not.


----------



## cgb3 (Apr 2, 2021)

If this has been previously covered, please excuse my post.

Tonight, I connected the pre-out from my Lyr 3 to the single ended input to my Jot 2. I'm currently running early 1950's era RCA 6F8G tubes, with adapter, on my Lyr 3.

Both amps are sourced from my Bifrost 2, from my PC with Amazon Music HD, and Tidal HD streamed. I've tried my newly acquired Sennheiser HD 800S on my Jott2, balanced, and the Lyr 3, single ended. Frankly, the Lry 3 prevailed in most listening experiences. The Lyr 3 > Jott 2 is the best I've heard from any source.

I won't discount another amp as better than the Lyr 3 as a preamp to the Jot 2. I'm very pleased with what I'm hearing. Perhaps the best listening I've experienced.

Edit: If you decide to try my recipee, 100% from your computer source. Middle from your main amp. Let your preamp control the sound.


----------



## Smoothstereo

Just saw this new youtube video and noticed the internal board says "Jotunheim 2 | 1.02". I wonder if this is the only version from debut release or if there is a subsequent revision now.


----------



## Soundmancan

Smoothstereo said:


> Just saw this new youtube video and noticed the internal board says "Jotunheim 2 | 1.02". I wonder if this is the only version from debut release or if there is a subsequent revision now.



Who knows, but I wouldn't doubt it considering alot of people seem to be having the same problem with it as I. Mine is a launch Jot 2 and I recently sent it in for repair (would be nice if Schiit would let me know what is going on!). I started having alot of distortion in the left ear cup (using balanced with Bifrost 2 & balanced headphone out). Once I plugged in a headphone single ended, fuggetaboudit! It was nuked. Seems to be a similar problem to a bunch of other people as well.


----------



## tincanear (Apr 3, 2021)

Smoothstereo said:


> Just saw this new youtube video and noticed the internal board says "Jotunheim 2 | 1.02". I wonder if this is the only version from debut release or if there is a subsequent revision now.


pic of Jot 2 PCB on their website has rev1.02 on the silkscreen (near the center of the circuit board) , so likely all production boards are that rev.


----------



## Daiyama

It‘s such a shame. I would very much like to buy one. Great specs, but to many quality issues to risk an import to Germany and Schiit Europe seems to be dead.....


----------



## arar

Daiyama said:


> It‘s such a shame. I would very much like to buy one. Great specs, but to many quality issues to risk an import to Germany and Schiit Europe seems to be dead.....



Yeah, just read a bunch of praise for its sound signature a bit earlier, got excited and decided to pop in here but, as another European, it doesn't sound like the Jot 2 would be worth the hassle. If I'm putting more than a hundred euros into audio gear, it has to be reliable and last a long time, especially if I'm importing it from the US - returns and repairs would be way too expensive.

Sucks. Otherwise the Jot 2 sounds like it could be perfect for me.


----------



## joseG86

arar said:


> Yeah, just read a bunch of praise for its sound signature a bit earlier, got excited and decided to pop in here but, as another European, it doesn't sound like the Jot 2 would be worth the hassle. If I'm putting more than a hundred euros into audio gear, it has to be reliable and last a long time, especially if I'm importing it from the US - returns and repairs would be way too expensive.
> 
> Sucks. Otherwise the Jot 2 sounds like it could be perfect for me.


Well it's hard to be mistaken with a 5 years warranty device that receives almost instant support when anything happens no matter where you are and I am not a schiit fan-boy but I gotta recognize a company that actually cares


----------



## arar

joseG86 said:


> Well it's hard to be mistaken with a 5 years warranty device that receives almost instant support when anything happens no matter where you are and I am not a schiit fan-boy but I gotta recognize a company that actually cares



I certainly appreciate that, but I appreciate properly and thoroughly quality controlled and lasting products more. Like I said, sending stuff back to the US is just too much of a hassle for me.


----------



## joseG86

*Jotunheim 2 Update 20+ days after:*

Impressions with this amp after many many days *connected 24/7 to a pure sinewave UPS* cannot be better. First days *I was disappointed about the amp not being able to resolve busy passages of music, compression was really noticeable* and it killed the magic of any song with many things happening.

Nowadays it almost non existant, I can swear it disappeared and it doesn't get compressed anymore or at least I can't seem to feel it, everything is there. Details, slam, punchiness, overwhelming... You name it, it's all there.

*Soundstage* improved as well as I can feel it more open, specially the depth. I used to use Dolby and Surround DSP filters to place myself at where the music was recorded and I no longer need it as by default, it is respecting the music fidelity and I don't need to modify anything anymore.

*Arya:* Everything I throw at it, no matter what, I love it, pure magic. It pairs so very well with Jot 2

*Clear: *At first I didn't like it, I prefered Valhalla 2 all the way, it changed as the time passed. I use the Clear more than the Arya because when you adjust the volume and sync with the real volume of the song (or at least try), magic happens. Jot 2 does wonders at the right volume with Clear and probably any HP

To end my impressions I must say that I take care of my devices, both amp and dac are separated by 6 CMs aprox and dac doesn't touch the ground, every night I disconnect the cable but I leave the amp ON at low volume with gain stage off and preamp mode off, dac of course always on as well.

Hope it helps anyone with the doubt/inquietude of purchasing it  and please if you have Jot 2 share your impressions I'd love to read them


----------



## Smoothstereo

It is a bit tougher for folks ordering from Europe and the potential monetary risk of returning back a defective unit. But for folks in the US, I would not hold back. It's a very good amp at a very good price. Definitely worth a try.


----------



## Daiyama

Grats that you can enjoy your Jontunheim, may be when we hear more success stories about the amp, I may change my mind, as I think importing with Schiit is quite straight forward.


----------



## dwakefield

cgb3 said:


> If this has been previously covered, please excuse my post.
> 
> Tonight, I connected the pre-out from my Lyr 3 to the single ended input to my Jot 2. I'm currently running early 1950's era RCA 6F8G tubes, with adapter, on my Lyr 3.
> 
> ...


Oh my! 

Thanks so much for posting this idea (never occurred to me).   Lyr3 as preamp and it also helps me to moderate the Jot2 power.  Tube rolling on my Lyr3 :  1mp Jan CBS Hytron CHY 5692 tube.

Lyr3 (acting as preamp) volume control variable. with Jot2 at 11am is the sweet spot for me (Windows usb out 100% volume running Roon).

The clarity combined with tube sound. Nice sound stage. Good bass impact and body.   Also, I can use both my balanced cables as well as single ended.  

So I want to try my Valhalla in the same way.


----------



## cgb3

I hope you'll post your findings with the Vahalla. Please list your tubes.

Although I'm feeding the Jot 2 SE (the source switch was a very nice addition to the Jot 2) from the Lyr 3, I'm listening balanced with the Senn HD800S's.

I'm now looking for a good (great) tube pre-amp, balanced a plus. I'd appreciate any suggestions (anything below 2K).


----------



## davidfrance

Daiyama said:


> It‘s such a shame. I would very much like to buy one. Great specs, but to many quality issues to risk an import to Germany and Schiit Europe seems to be dead.....


Maybe later this year. Or in 2022. Schiit is opening a second factory in Texas, they might eventually get to a point where they can build enough units to be able send more to Schiit Europe. On January 30th, Schiit Europe said « a few more weeks ». That was two months ago.

But maybe eventually, one day, they will have something to sell.


----------



## cgb3

Smoothstereo said:


> It is a bit tougher for folks ordering from Europe and the potential monetary risk of returning back a defective unit. But for folks in the US, I would not hold back. It's a very good amp at a very good price. Definitely worth a try.


I'm curious why you consider ordering from Europe presents a greater monetary risk?

I'm assuming Europeans receive the same 5 year warranty we in the civilized world (US) receive.

Love to hear your lamentations.


----------



## Smoothstereo

cgb3 said:


> I'm curious why you consider ordering from Europe presents a greater monetary risk?
> 
> I'm assuming Europeans receive the same 5 year warranty we in the civilized world (US) receive.
> 
> Love to hear your lamentations.


Couple of posts before mine mentioned they are on the fence on buying the Jot2 direct from Schiit USA if they are from Europe due to the shipping and import fees (I am assuming) and due to recent posts that few had to return their defective Jot2 are making them think twice since returning it back to USA might be more costly. As a fellow from USA, I was just feeling empathy for them and can understand their concerns.


----------



## elira

I have been using my Jot 2 as my nightstand DAC/amp for almost 2 months. No issues so far, great sound quality.


----------



## tincanear

elira said:


> I have been using my Jot 2 as my nightstand DAC/amp for almost 2 months. No issues so far, great sound quality.


do you keep it powered up 24/7 or cycle on/off per listening session?


----------



## elira

tincanear said:


> do you keep it powered up 24/7 or cycle on/off per listening session?


On 24/7.


----------



## joseG86

elira said:


> On 24/7.


It never disappoints


----------



## JES (Apr 5, 2021)

elira said:


> On 24/7.


Mine is dual-purposed as a night light.


----------



## joseG86

JES said:


> Mine is dual-purposed as a night light.


Sound and visual art


----------



## BubbaJay

Well it's been about a week and I can safely say that the iFi Neo and Jot2 combo is the best I've had and I love how all my headphones I've tried sound with it.  What has surprised me the most is how good my Sony Z1R sounds now, they never sounded this good with any of my other amps.  It's hard to explain what the difference is other than saying everything just sounds cleaner but I think the biggest change is how good the mids sound now.  Vocals come through so much better and all the instruments and sounds in the mids are more noticeable with better detail.  I couldn't be happier and I finally feel like I've found the best desktop setup for my needs.


----------



## perkdet

The Jotunheim 2 has been my main headphone amplifier for 2 months now.  It replaced the Asgard 3 for SE and the Liquid Platinum(!) for balanced.  I perceive the same warmth and energy as the Asgard 3 while keeping the oomph, detail and width of the Liquid Platinum. It's an incredible value at $399. Zero buyer's remorse on this one.


----------



## BubbaJay

I've been using the Arya tonight and like the Z1R it sounds better than ever with the Jot2.  Compared to my chi-fi amps that measure better the Jot2 sounds so much more musical and I know that's a bit of a cliche at this point but it's true.


----------



## portalheadd

I have ordered Jot2 and Modius in Mid FEBRUARY and been waiting since then. And now jot2 has been backordered till 27th may. What? Is there any chance my order will ship sooner than that? Modius is also backordered till 22nd April. I mean It’s getting frustrating. I understand the part delays and Covid situation but I’m starting to get the impression that I’m not gonna get my order this year. I recently purchased Arya and My jot1 is not doing them justice.


----------



## cgb3

Smoothstereo said:


> Couple of posts before mine mentioned they are on the fence on buying the Jot2 direct from Schiit USA if they are from Europe due to the shipping and import fees (I am assuming) and due to recent posts that few had to return their defective Jot2 are making them think twice since returning it back to USA might be more costly. As a fellow from USA, I was just feeling empathy for them and can understand their concerns.


I placed my Jot2 order on Dec 21, several days after introduction. At the time of my order, it was listed as "in stock, shipping 3 days".

Problems were posted in the various forums from first buyers, and Schiit, changed their delivery times.

I understand, from followup posts on the forums, that Schiit payed for cross shipping both ways for affected units. A Schiit explanation of the problem, and the remedy, was posted here on Head-Fi in the Schiit thread. I'll let those interested search for it.

My unit was shipped Jan 12. I've had no problems with the unit, nor have I heard of others having problems (since the initial fix).

There's no reason to malign a small manufacturer, especially with no firsthand experience.


----------



## Smoothstereo

cgb3 said:


> I placed my Jot2 order on Dec 21, several days after introduction. At the time of my order, it was listed as "in stock, shipping 3 days".
> 
> Problems were posted in the various forums from first buyers, and Schiit, changed their delivery times.
> 
> ...


Not sure if the maligning a small manufacturer comment was directed to me or not. Want to clear any misconception.

There were some posts back on April 3rd mentioning their concerns about buying the Jot2 due to other owners' recent defective units. They mentioned it was a potential hassle and expensive to return or repair if shipping back from Europe. I was being empathetic and noting their situation on a follow up comment.

My comment did not tell anyone to not buy from Schiit or hold off on their purchase. It's a decision that they will have to make on their own whether it's worth their time. 

I have bought several items directly from Schiit, so I consider myself a fan. I also bought the Jot2 in January during the period when some early owners reported issues. This did not bother me or made me hesitate to purchase the amp because I live in the US. If I had to return the amp, its not a hassle to me and I know Schiit will take care of me.

I can't speak to the real experiences that folks living outside of the USA will encounter when they return items back to Schiit. I was only understanding their concerns and hesitation. I just hope anyone wherever they are, can enjoy this great amp.


----------



## BubbaJay

Man, I ordered mine on March 16 and got it on the 30th and I thought that was long because every other Schiit product I've got shipped within a day or 2 at most.  Guess there's a lot of people wanting the Jot2 which makes sense seeing how good it is for the price.


----------



## davidfrance

portalheadd said:


> I have ordered Jot2 and Modius in Mid FEBRUARY and been waiting since then. And now jot2 has been backordered till 27th may. What? Is there any chance my order will ship sooner than that? Modius is also backordered till 22nd April. I mean It’s getting frustrating. I understand the part delays and Covid situation but I’m starting to get the impression that I’m not gonna get my order this year. I recently purchased Arya and My jot1 is not doing them justice.


It is frustrating for me too. But I imagine that the people it is most frustrating for is the people that are working for Schiit. My impression from watching and listening to them on YouTube is that they are good people doing their best. The « COVID situation » isn’t just a production issue. For some reason, maybe the new trend of Work From Home, there has been a 7 or 10 fold explosion of demand for their products.

As Jason Stoddard said in one of the Webcasts there is a simple solution to their problem: they could just jack up their prices by a lot, and the demand would drop down, but they want to keep their prices related to their production costs.

I am already waiting for my two first higher end audio products. The last time I bought any hifi stuff was in the 70s, with money I earned from mowing lawns. I am getting a Modius and a Vali 2+. Later I may become part of the waiting line for the Jotunheim. I am waiting for that moment that I have read about where you turn on the system and listen, and think « wow, this is way better than directly from my PC ».

Sometimes things take awhile. Stuff happens. That’s life.


----------



## lowgain

Been loving my Jot2 for the past week but just found out that for my most-power hungry headphones, when i get to a certain volume everything sounds EXTREMELY distorted. Hadn't noticed until just now because I hadn't been using those headphones, but I believe there's a problem with the gain, likely where it transitions from class A to class B. 

Noticed because my K7XX (which aren't anything i'd listen to music on but are comfortable for gaming) out of the SE output sounded TERRIBLE. But anything more sensitive like iems or my th900 sound normal since they don't need much power at all. 

I have two friends who've both had to get their Jot2 replaced because they died. Between that and now my faulty unit, I'm going to send it back but I am now wary.

I think the QC on Jot2 is very questionable....


----------



## joseG86

lowgain said:


> Been loving my Jot2 for the past week but just found out that for my most-power hungry headphones, when i get to a certain volume everything sounds EXTREMELY distorted. Hadn't noticed until just now because I hadn't been using those headphones, but I believe there's a problem with the gain, likely where it transitions from class A to class B.
> 
> Noticed because my K7XX (which aren't anything i'd listen to music on but are comfortable for gaming) out of the SE output sounded TERRIBLE. But anything more sensitive like iems or my th900 sound normal since they don't need much power at all.
> 
> ...


I'm experiencing distortion sometimes depending on volume and music playing, it is not really noticeable but it's there. 

I'd love to know if this means that the unit is faulty or the transition from class A to B or what?


----------



## In1unison

joseG86 said:


> I'm experiencing distortion sometimes depending on volume and music playing, it is not really noticeable but it's there.
> 
> I'd love to know if this means that the unit is faulty or the transition from class A to B or what?


I have not noticed even a trace of distortion. Clean and quiet backgrounds and full meaty sound is how I would describe this amp.  What I did notice is that some headphones, noticeably LCD-XC, distort if I apply EQ suggested by some YouTube talking heads.


----------



## Rattle

Got my Jot 2 on 12-21-20. Was a christmas gift from my awesome girlfriend. I have had not one hiccup. Been smooth sailing and has probably been powered on over half the time I've had it. I guess I'm lucky so far. It has been perfect so far.


----------



## joseG86 (Apr 7, 2021)

In1unison said:


> I have not noticed even a trace of distortion. Clean and quiet backgrounds and full meaty sound is how I would describe this amp.  What I did notice is that some headphones, noticeably LCD-XC, distort if I apply EQ suggested by some YouTube talking heads.


Thanks for this, I will try w/o EQ might be that... I have noticed very very little distortion very very little times and depending mostly on certain songs, my listening volume is very moderate. I have to try with a different amp tho so I make sure it's the amp and not the song.

So far the amp has been working flawlessly and it still does every single day. 0 Buyer's remorse


----------



## Tsunzo

Just an update on the Jot 2, its been about a month since I've had it. I haven't had any issues with it so far and it definitely sounds better after a whole month of burn in and just leaving it on. Its just so good pairing it with Bi-frost 2. I am using my abyss diana v2 with it and it has plenty of power to drive it efficiently.


----------



## In1unison

Rattle said:


> Got my Jot 2 on 12-21-20. Was a christmas gift from my awesome girlfriend. I have had not one hiccup. Been smooth sailing and has probably been powered on over half the time I've had it. I guess I'm lucky so far. It has been perfect so far.


I made my purchase just after Christmas 2020 and received it on January 12.  No issues whatsoever and very happy with the performance, built quality, etc.


----------



## lowgain

To be clear: the distortion I'm talking about seems to be a QC issue and not a fault of the jot2's design. Unfortunate, but very disappointing.


----------



## Soundmancan

As I have stated in my previous posts, my Jot 2 Has been hooked up to my Bifrost 2 via balanced cables and am listening via balanced out cables. The distortion that developed on my Jot 2 started in the left earcup. Tried multiple headphones - same thing. Tried single ended and it was so bad it was unlistenable. I also have my Vali 2+ hooked up to the Bifrost 2 (single ended) and used the same headphones on that and they were fine. My headphones are the Arya's, Elex, Hd600 and Hd6xx. I sent mine out to Schiit to be repaired and it is finally on it's way back. Once I receive it and find out what they did to repair it I will post that info on here. My advice is if you have distortion of any kind, you should troubleshoot with other Dacs/Amps and see if your Jot 2 is exhibiting this problem and get it rectified. I have read on this forum and others having problems as well so I don't know how widespread it is but there definitely is something going on. Schiit is great and they will address your problem just make sure you troubleshoot.


----------



## bcaulf17

Would ditching my THX 789 to get a Jot 2 be worth it or is the difference marginal? I’m not much of an amp guy to be honest, I just go with the ones that are generally well liked, sound clean with no color (aren’t some Schiit amps a tad colored sounding?) and have enough power/features. Lately I feel like folks haven’t been raving about the THX as much as they used to, though I suppose it is some years old now.


----------



## tkddans (Apr 7, 2021)

bcaulf17 said:


> Would ditching my THX 789 to get a Jot 2 be worth it or is the difference marginal? I’m not much of an amp guy to be honest, I just go with the ones that are generally well liked, sound clean with no color (aren’t some Schiit amps a tad colored sounding?) and have enough power/features. Lately I feel like folks haven’t been raving about the THX as much as they used to, though I suppose it is some years old now.


Some time back in this thread I posted a comparison.

Really wasn’t a world of difference A/B’ing them.

Trying to account for volume matching, I came away from the two amps feeling that the Jot was somewhat warmer on the low end; and less in your face compared to the THX. Essentially, the Jot didn’t hit me as hard as the THX, but it gave a warmer “bloom,” as I put it, on the low end throughout playback.

So many caveats here, such as my tests being run mainly with the HD800 S, with my ears and expectations, etc. So many factors to consider.

I think the difference is small, but small differences in this hobby can mean a lot to each person depending on their tastes and pairings.

The differences aren’t necessarily objectively better per-se. I preferred my 800 S on the 789, and saved some money for my preference, but it may have been simply my taste and not many other people’s. I’m sorry to say, but perhaps the only true way you will know if YOU prefer one or the other with your tastes, music library, and gear, is to see what differences you get out of the comparison yourself.

The difference may honestly be negligible when considering buying the Jot or not, or the small differences may tweak your setup in a satisfying way for you to make it worth trying.


----------



## bcaulf17

tkddans said:


> Some time back in this thread I posted a comparison.
> 
> Really wasn’t a world of difference A/B’ing them.
> 
> ...


Well said, thanks!


----------



## cgb3

Smoothstereo said:


> Not sure if the maligning a small manufacturer comment was directed to me or not. Want to clear any misconception.
> 
> There were some posts back on April 3rd mentioning their concerns about buying the Jot2 due to other owners' recent defective units. They mentioned it was a potential hassle and expensive to return or repair if shipping back from Europe. I was being empathetic and noting their situation on a follow up comment.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. Good listening.


----------



## Soundmancan

Well today I finally received my Jot 2 back from Schiit after being repaired. The official word on what was fixed was a bad op-amp and blown resistors. Now I ofcourse always take care of my stuff so I do not know if this was just happenstance or if their is a quality control issue. In the end, Schiit delivered as always and took care of it so I am a happy camper and glad to have my Jot 2 back. Now I am just waiting on my Gungnir multibit....


----------



## Mightygrey

I can pretty safely say that the phono Jot 2 parked on top of my Bifrost 2 on my desk, connected to my NCore power amp is going to be staying in this arrangement for a long, long time. Three analogue inputs and three digital inputs plus killer headphone/pre-amp performance. It sounds terrific.


----------



## tjdub

I like both for there own qualities but the jot2 gets the majority of play time, can't go wrong with either


----------



## tamleo

tjdub said:


> I like both for there own qualities but the jot2 gets the majority of play time, can't go wrong with either


Hi,
How is the sounding quality of the Ifi zen can? Tks


----------



## tjdub

It's pretty good for It's prize, very clean and neutral sounding. I use it with the 789 to have an uncolored source, it also plays very well with the jot2 but it can't touch the bifrost


----------



## NCPat

Yesterday I ordered the BiFrost 2 Dac and the Jotunheim 2 amp. 7-10 day delay for the BiFrost2 and May 26 start shipping date for the Jotunheim2.
New to the headphone/Amp/Dac game. Initial system Jot2 amp, Bifrost2 Dac and Focal Clear MG. I placed order on Focal's first, will arrive tomorrow. Hindsight - should have looked at Schiit site first. 

So will have the Clears for 6 weeks plus without amp and dac.

In meantime,  would it be a bozo No-No to listen to Clear's direct to Iphone 8 plus or plugged directly into my Anthem AVM 70 pre-pro?


----------



## elira

NCPat said:


> In meantime, would it be a bozo No-No to listen to Clear's direct to Iphone 8 plus or plugged directly into my Anthem AVM 70 pre-pro?


Clears should sound decent out of almost anything, so no worries.


----------



## NCPat

elira said:


> Clears should sound decent out of almost anything, so no worries.


Excellent. Thanks for confirming


----------



## In1unison

NCPat said:


> Excellent. Thanks for confirming


Can you not see that is a sacrilege!  😆


----------



## jdaeira

NCPat said:


> Yesterday I ordered the BiFrost 2 Dac and the Jotunheim 2 amp. 7-10 day delay for the BiFrost2 and May 26 start shipping date for the Jotunheim2.
> New to the headphone/Amp/Dac game. Initial system Jot2 amp, Bifrost2 Dac and Focal Clear MG. I placed order on Focal's first, will arrive tomorrow. Hindsight - should have looked at Schiit site first.
> 
> So will have the Clears for 6 weeks plus without amp and dac.
> ...


Congrats. This will be a kick-ass setup.


----------



## joseG86

jdaeira said:


> Congrats. This will be a kick-ass setup.


Yes, it is


----------



## NCPat

joseG86 said:


> Yes, it is


Ended up going with system close to yours. Went with something in the middle range. Will be observer not listener while waiting for equipment to arrive


----------



## Sunset1982

has someone had the chance to test the bifrost 2 + jotunheim 2 combo with the empyreans? I got the Bifrost 2 with the singxer SA-1 I find the sound a bit to much bloomy.


----------



## kumar402

Sunset1982 said:


> has someone had the chance to test the bifrost 2 + jotunheim 2 combo with the empyreans? I got the Bifrost 2 with the singxer SA-1 I find the sound a bit to much bloomy.


I haven’t heard Jot 2 but I feel BF2 may not he great with Empyrean as both are warm and BF2 has slight emphasis on upper mid or lower treble and same is true for Empyrean so it may be too much of a good thing.
But if you are into that kind of sound then.may be an enjoyable and musical pair


----------



## BubbaJay

After seeing people talk about hearing some distortion I plugged my Grado SR325e into single-ended to see if I could hear any and there was a little bit in the bass and sub-bass.  There wasn't much but if I really listened for it I could hear some and after you notice it it's hard not to hear it even though it was very light distortion.

Now with all my balanced headphones there no distortion what so ever so I guess it's only with single-ended headphones and I think it's also just mainly the more sensitive ones.  If you use balanced I don't think it's anything to worry about but single-ended users should consider it if you're thinking of getting the amp.


----------



## Soundmancan

BubbaJay said:


> After seeing people talk about hearing some distortion I plugged my Grado SR325e into single-ended to see if I could hear any and there was a little bit in the bass and sub-bass.  There wasn't much but if I really listened for it I could hear some and after you notice it it's hard not to hear it even though it was very light distortion.
> 
> Now with all my balanced headphones there no distortion what so ever so I guess it's only with single-ended headphones and I think it's also just mainly the more sensitive ones.  If you use balanced I don't think it's anything to worry about but single-ended users should consider it if you're thinking of getting the amp.


Well, in my situation, as I have previously stated, I started noticing the distortion while using the amp balanced (from the dac all the way to the headphone) in the left ear cup. Once I plugged in the single ended headphone cable, the problem became many magnitudes worse. It was unlistenable. I just received mine back from Schiit and it was a bad op amp and blown resistors. This has happened to others as well and is not normal so if you think you have a problem, I would look into getting it fixed. And just for the record, I am using the Arya's, Elex, HD600 and HD6xx's all of which aren't very efficient headphones.


----------



## cgb3 (Apr 13, 2021)

Soundmancan said:


> Well, in my situation, as I have previously stated, I started noticing the distortion while using the amp balanced (from the dac all the way to the headphone) in the left ear cup. Once I plugged in the single ended headphone cable, the problem became many magnitudes worse. It was unlistenable. I just received mine back from Schiit and it was a bad op amp and blown resistors. This has happened to others as well and is not normal so if you think you have a problem, I would look into getting it fixed. And just for the record, I am using the Arya's, Elex, HD600 and HD6xx's all of which aren't very efficient headphones.


I'll tell you a story, it's true.

I purchased an amp from Schiit, the Asgard 3. Great sound, totally eclipsed my 20 year old Creek OBH-11 (with regulated wall wart). Made my original Grado 325's ring the bell.

One night, someone must have been celebrating, because I joined in (that's my story, and I'm sticking with it). Before one knew, I'd plugged my 1/4 inch plug in, but only half-way. Not hearing what I wanted, I turned it up. I distincly heard a channel go out in my phones.

Damn that Schiit. Their amps are crap (even when their customers FU). Good thing about Schiit, their CS is great. Yea, I payed to return my amp, but they fixed it and returned it for free. My mistake. Sorry.

A new advertising campaign:

"We're Schiit, we cover your ****-ups for 5 years".


----------



## Soundmancan

cgb3 said:


> I'll tell you a story, it's true.
> 
> I purchased an amp from Schiit, the Asgard 3. Great sound, totally eclipsed my 20 year old Creek OBH-11 (with regulated wall wart). Made my original Grado 325's ring the bell.
> 
> ...


I really don't know what the point of this little story was...other than to point out your ****up. Perhaps you are trying to imply that I had two headphone cables plugged in at the same time causing the problem. Well, I guess sometimes you have to spell things out for the simpler folk. Each headphone output was used seperately. Got it? Good. It's amazing, you try to post things on here to help people out and you have to deal with these garbage posts. You always have atleast one...


----------



## Jigetz

Soundmancan said:


> As I have stated in my previous posts, my Jot 2 Has been hooked up to my Bifrost 2 via balanced cables and am listening via balanced out cables. The distortion that developed on my Jot 2 started in the left earcup. Tried multiple headphones - same thing. Tried single ended and it was so bad it was unlistenable. I also have my Vali 2+ hooked up to the Bifrost 2 (single ended) and used the same headphones on that and they were fine. My headphones are the Arya's, Elex, Hd600 and Hd6xx. I sent mine out to Schiit to be repaired and it is finally on it's way back. Once I receive it and find out what they did to repair it I will post that info on here. My advice is if you have distortion of any kind, you should troubleshoot with other Dacs/Amps and see if your Jot 2 is exhibiting this problem and get it rectified. I have read on this forum and others having problems as well so I don't know how widespread it is but there definitely is something going on. Schiit is great and they will address your problem just make sure you troubleshoot.



I had this same issue. It was resulting in a DC offset problem. I had to send in my Jot2 and they replaced one of the OP amps it seems to have fixed my issue. Must be a QC issue somewhere in the chain. I wonder if other folks have had these problems.


----------



## Anonelbe (Apr 14, 2021)

Soundmancan said:


> I really don't know what the point of this little story was...other than to point out your ****up. Perhaps you are trying to imply that I had two headphone cables plugged in at the same time causing the problem. Well, I guess sometimes you have to spell things out for the simpler folk. Each headphone output was used seperately. Got it? Good. It's amazing, you try to post things on here to help people out and you have to deal with these garbage posts. You always have atleast one...


I'm fairly certain the intent was to highlight Schiit's customer service.


----------



## cgb3

Soundmancan said:


> I really don't know what the point of this little story was...other than to point out your ****up. Perhaps you are trying to imply that I had two headphone cables plugged in at the same time causing the problem. Well, I guess sometimes you have to spell things out for the simpler folk. Each headphone output was used seperately. Got it? Good. It's amazing, you try to post things on here to help people out and you have to deal with these garbage posts. You always have atleast one...


I didn't intend to trigger a negative feeling from you.

My only intention was to suggest human interaction may be a cause of failure in equipment. I outlined mine. If you're clear, bully for you.


----------



## Soundmancan

cgb3 said:


> I didn't intend to trigger a negative feeling from you.
> 
> My only intention was to suggest human interaction may be a cause of failure in equipment. I outlined mine. If you're clear, bully for you.


Ok, but when you post something on here, tagging my post, then inferring, through your little anecdote, that the amp broke because of something I did, I am gonna get pissed. I mean the amp is pretty simple to operate, plug in headphone, unplug headphone and adjust volume if need be. Im sorry if you couldn't get that right but nonetheless...


----------



## senorx12562

Soundmancan said:


> Ok, but when you post something on here, tagging my post, then inferring, through your little anecdote, that the amp broke because of something I did, I am gonna get pissed. I mean the amp is pretty simple to operate, plug in headphone, unplug headphone and adjust volume if need be. Im sorry if you couldn't get that right but nonetheless...


Martians must be kinda thin-skinned. Surprising given the nighttime temps.


----------



## cgb3 (Apr 16, 2021)

Soundmancan said:


> Ok, but when you post something on here, tagging my post, then inferring, through your little anecdote, that the amp broke because of something I did, I am gonna get pissed. I mean the amp is pretty simple to operate, plug in headphone, unplug headphone and adjust volume if need be. Im sorry if you couldn't get that right but nonetheless...


IX


----------



## windplr

portalheadd said:


> I have ordered Jot2 and Modius in Mid FEBRUARY and been waiting since then. And now jot2 has been backordered till 27th may. What? Is there any chance my order will ship sooner than that? Modius is also backordered till 22nd April. I mean It’s getting frustrating. I understand the part delays and Covid situation but I’m starting to get the impression that I’m not gonna get my order this year. I recently purchased Arya and My jot1 is not doing them justice.


I ordered my first Schiit product (Jot2) about the same time as you.  I completely understand that delays can happen.  What I don't like is being told that a product is "in-stock" (with a 7-10 day delivery).  And then later on being told that wasn't the case at all, now with a multi month backorder status.  This was after I had heard nothing from Schiit for a couple weeks, contacted them, and was told by someone that they were experiencing a short delay due to staffing issues.  Then later getting the email that the product is completely back-ordered due to parts delays.  My sense is that for Schiit, the term "in-stock" has a completely different meaning than what I am used to.


----------



## senorx12562

windplr said:


> I ordered my first Schiit product (Jot2) about the same time as you.  I completely understand that delays can happen.  What I don't like is being told that a product is "in-stock" (with a 7-10 day delivery).  And then later on being told that wasn't the case at all, now with a multi month backorder status.  This was after I had heard nothing from Schiit for a couple weeks, contacted them, and was told by someone that they were experiencing a short delay due to staffing issues.  Then later getting the email that the product is completely back-ordered due to parts delays.  My sense is that for Schiit, the term "in-stock" has a completely different meaning than what I am used to.


Doesn't change your situation at all of course, but if you have 100 in inventory, and an order queue of 200 unprocessed orders and you are number 199. It's a good problem to have as a manufacturer, but a problem nonetheless. Especially for you. Bummer dude. Based on my experience, it's worth a wait, but you can always cancel and buy something less popular. Sucks, but thems the facts.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Guys I have a question, what kinda trs stays balanced. So I want an XLR to TRS balanced for speakers. Does TRS stay balanced? Or do I need something else? I know next to nothing about speaker cables, and I'm looking at some small Presonus speakers that have TRS inputs. I wanna attach those to the Jot 2.


----------



## elira

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Guys I have a question, what kinda trs stays balanced. So I want an XLR to TRS balanced for speakers. Does TRS stay balanced? Or do I need something else? I know next to nothing about speaker cables, and I'm looking at some small Presonus speakers that have TRS inputs. I wanna attach those to the Jot 2.


TRS is balanced, TS is single ended.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

elira said:


> TRS is balanced, TS is single ended.




Thank you so much. I went ahead and got some with the Presonus Eris 3.5 speakers. I don't want anything huge. 👍


----------



## cgb3 (Apr 17, 2021)

elira said:


> TRS is balanced, TS is single ended.


TRRS is balanced (4 connectors), TRRRS (Pentacon) is balanced (4 connectors + ground), TRS is single ended (how could it be other)?

TRS is Tip, Ring, Shield. One solders the ground to the sleeve, the signal (+) to the tip, and the return (-) to the ring.


----------



## elira

cgb3 said:


> TRRS is balanced (4 connectors), TRRRS (Pentacon) is balanced (4 connectors + ground), TRS is single ended (how could it be other)?
> 
> TRS is Tip, Ring, Shield. One solders the ground to the sleeve, the signal (+) to the tip, and the return (-) to the ring.


It was in regard of single channel 1/4 inch connectors used in some professional equipment.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, hence the confusion. 

The back of the speakers states it and has an image too


----------



## tincanear (Apr 17, 2021)

For a stereo headphone connection, TRS is single-ended, two channels, TRRS can be balanced-only stereo, TRRRS is balanced stereo plus ground.

For the mono connection 1/4" TRS can be balanced "pro audio".  with separate TRS jacks for left and right channel inputs like the PreSonus these should also be balanced.

a pair of identical MONO adapter cables is needed, one each for right and left channels.
xlr pin1 (GND) to TRS mono balanced Sleeve
xlr pin 2 (+ phase) to TRS mono tip
xlr pin 3 (- phase) to TRS mono ring (middle contact)


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Apr 17, 2021)

tincanear said:


> For a stereo headphone connection, TRS is single-ended, two channels, TRRS can be balanced-only stereo, TRRRS is balanced stereo plus ground.
> 
> For the mono connection 1/4" TRS can be balanced "pro audio".  with separate TRS jacks for left and right channel inputs like the PreSonus these should also be balanced.
> 
> ...


I bought two of these, they should be fine and balanced right? From Jot 2 XLR pre-out to Eris E3.5 TRS in.

Sometimes it's hard to trust Amazon descriptions.


----------



## tincanear (Apr 18, 2021)

Mad Lust Envy said:


> I bought two of these, they should be fine and balanced right? From Jot 2 XLR pre-out to Eris E3.5 TRS in.
> 
> Sometimes it's hard to trust Amazon descriptions.



they *should* work, but as there are a number of ways to wire these adapters (different connectors on each end), best thing would be to check them with a continuity checker / DMM multi-meter before plugging them in to equipment, esp the Jot 2 / Freya XLR output.  Most XLR's have tiny pin numbers on the plastic insulator adjacent to the sockets / pins.


----------



## cgb3

tincanear said:


> they *should* work, but as there are a number of ways to wire these adapters (different connectors on each end), best thing would be to check them with a continuity checker / DMM multi-meter before plugging them in to equipment, esp the Jot 2 / Freya XLR output.  Most XLR's have tiny pin numbers on the plastic insulator adjacent to the sockets / pins.


I'm curious. I work mainly with Neutrik, Rean (from Neutrik), and Switchcraft (when I absolutely  must). What XLR connectors have you encountered with no imprints?


----------



## Lolito

windplr said:


> I ordered my first Schiit product (Jot2) about the same time as you.  I completely understand that delays can happen.  What I don't like is being told that a product is "in-stock" (with a 7-10 day delivery).  And then later on being told that wasn't the case at all, now with a multi month backorder status.  This was after I had heard nothing from Schiit for a couple weeks, contacted them, and was told by someone that they were experiencing a short delay due to staffing issues.  Then later getting the email that the product is completely back-ordered due to parts delays.  My sense is that for Schiit, the term "in-stock" has a completely different meaning than what I am used to.


I can feel your pain brother, but give them a break. As a business owner, sometimes I wonder if people ever heard about the pandemic and all the logistic issues created by, by the pandemic, not by Schiit. And by the AKM factory fire.

It is what it is folks, we are all in the same boat, I am waiting for JDS parts that were not inmediately in stock, but where shipped shortly after. I am waiting for sennheiser technical service answer, I have a problem with amazon one month now with no solution, I have a dhl parcel lost in italy cost me 122€ loss... Logistics are ****ed up everywhere, certainly not a problem with schiit at fault.


----------



## In1unison

Lolito said:


> I can feel your pain brother, but give them a break. As a business owner, sometimes I wonder if people ever heard about the pandemic and all the logistic issues created by, by the pandemic, not by Schiit. And by the AKM factory fire.
> 
> It is what it is folks, we are all in the same boat, I am waiting for JDS parts that were not inmediately in stock, but where shipped shortly after. I am waiting for sennheiser technical service answer, I have a problem with amazon one month now with no solution, I have a dhl parcel lost in italy cost me 122€ loss... Logistics are ****ed up everywhere, certainly not a problem with schiit at fault.


What? Are you saying we are not living in the perfect world?


----------



## windplr

Lolito said:


> I can feel your pain brother, but give them a break. As a business owner, sometimes I wonder if people ever heard about the pandemic and all the logistic issues created by, by the pandemic, not by Schiit. And by the AKM factory fire.
> 
> It is what it is folks, we are all in the same boat, I am waiting for JDS parts that were not inmediately in stock, but where shipped shortly after. I am waiting for sennheiser technical service answer, I have a problem with amazon one month now with no solution, I have a dhl parcel lost in italy cost me 122€ loss... Logistics are ****ed up everywhere, certainly not a problem with schiit at fault.


Maybe I was not clear in my post.  I'm not blaming Schiit for the delays associated with covid or anything else.  Delays happen, and yes, I do realize that covid has created a mess and added to the problem.  My beef is specifically for Schiit claiming (on their web site), that the Jot2 was in stock and shipping, when in fact this was untrue.  A product that is "in-stock" is normally a product that is ready to be shipped to a customer.  In other words, it is already built, tested, packaged and sitting on a shelf ready to go.  It is not a product that is waiting for parts to arrive so it can then be built (if the parts happen to arrive on time).


----------



## senorx12562

windplr said:


> Maybe I was not clear in my post.  I'm not blaming Schiit for the delays associated with covid or anything else.  Delays happen, and yes, I do realize that covid has created a mess and added to the problem.  My beef is specifically for Schiit claiming (on their web site), that the Jot2 was in stock and shipping, when in fact this was untrue.  A product that is "in-stock" is normally a product that is ready to be shipped to a customer.  In other words, it is already built, tested, packaged and sitting on a shelf ready to go.  It is not a product that is waiting for parts to arrive so it can then be built (if the parts happen to arrive on time).


For the reason I cited above I think your expectations are unrealistic. You can always take your $ elsewhere.


----------



## windplr

senorx12562 said:


> For the reason I cited above I think your expectations are unrealistic. You can always take your $ elsewhere.


Brilliant


----------



## tameral

Cancel the order. 

In my case I learned that if you order simultaneously a DAC and an Amp then they will NOT hold whichever one is in stock at the time for the one that is out of stock. 

This was fortuitous for me because I ended up just upgrading to the Bifrost2 to ensure that I got my Jotunheim 2 on time.  I will say I am pleased with my purchase.  The bifrost2 certainly shows itself in particular with my nearfield monitors and was a decided upgrade from my previous DAC for that purpose

The pandemic has been extremely favorable to the headphone, DAC, and amp business - including Schiit - for sure


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Guys, so with my powered speakers attached to the XLR Pre-out of the Jot 2, which I did to be able to control volume of the speakers with the Jot 2 knob, how should I set volume between them? I noticed that if I connect the speakers directly to the Modius XLR, the speaker's own volume barely goes to about 8:30, which is VERY little play.

Should I set it where the Jot 2's volume knob is around 11-1 (low gain), so I get decent play? That means the speaker volume knob is about 12.

Or should I be nearly maxing the Jot 2.

Main point being that I don't wanna use the crappy little knob on the speakers, which causes me to move it around when I adjust.


----------



## jnak00

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Guys, so with my powered speakers attached to the XLR Pre-out of the Jot 2, which I did to be able to control volume of the speakers with the Jot 2 knob, how should I set volume between them? I noticed that if I connect the speakers directly to the Modius XLR, the speaker's own volume barely goes to about 8:30, which is VERY little play.
> 
> Should I set it where the Jot 2's volume knob is around 11-1 (low gain), so I get decent play? That means the speaker volume knob is about 12.
> 
> ...



Whenever I've had a set up like that (two volume controls) I've set the speaker volume at around 12:00 and forgot about it.  Use the Jot 2 adjust.  I believe 12:00 is a good spot - high enough you're not cranking the Jot, but low enough that you're not making any noise from the speaker amp audible


----------



## senorx12562

I also don't think there is any "right" answer to this. Whatever gives you the best control with the least noise.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I just figured since the speakers straight off a dac gets so little play in volume, perhaps I'd have to set it similarly, meaning setting the Jot really high up. But I had a feeling it's best just to set both at around halfway to getting enough play out of the pot.


----------



## In1unison

senorx12562 said:


> I also don't think there is any "right" answer to this. Whatever gives you the best control with the least noise.


First, you say there is no "right" answer and immediately thereafter you gave the right answer


----------



## tincanear (Apr 21, 2021)

Mad Lust Envy said:


> I just figured since the speakers straight off a dac gets so little play in volume, perhaps I'd have to set it similarly, meaning setting the Jot really high up. But I had a feeling it's best just to set both at around halfway to getting enough play out of the pot.


try setting the speaker's volume at 10 or 11 o'clock position, which should give you max adjustment range of the jot's higher quality volume control (and low gain mode).  also good that the XLR to 1/4" TRS balanced (mono) cables you ordered were the right ones (and not wired in a way to damage anything)


----------



## Melting735

Did anyone compare Jotunheim2  with Cayin IHA-6 or Burson Conductor 3x ref amp section?


----------



## cactus_farmer

Is the DAC of the Jotunheim 2 with in-built DAC option (such as multibit DAC) balanced? If not, does that mean you're not getting a truly balanced output if you use the balanced headphone out of the Jotunheim since it's being fed from its unbalanced internal DAC?


----------



## tincanear (Apr 30, 2021)

Jot 2 can always output a truly balanced signal, whether input signal is from either of the two types of internal DAC Cards (Multi-bit and AK4490 D/S) or from the analog inputs, both RCA (SE) and XLR (balanced).  That's what the Nexus gain stage circuitry does (as Jason says "strongly differential", converts SE to Bal and vice versa).

AFAIK, the AK4490 DAC Module (card) has twin AK4490 chips on-board and feeds a balanced signal to the Jot2 via the internal 2x5 header.  The Multibit DAC card, however, I suspect is SE out only (but I might be incorrect), but there should be ample differential voltage gain in Jot2 to reach rated Headphone out power (both Balanced and SE) with a 0dBFS digital input.


----------



## Strifeff7

mintshows said:


> I only have the Ananda and a Topping A50s right now, but wow...that's a great track.  Hoping to have the Arya in a few weeks followed by a Jot2 after that. I'll keep this one to try when they get here! 🤗


Hello,
could you do a comparison A50s and Jot2 ?

thank you, 🙏


----------



## roach7 (May 3, 2021)

sorry i haven't had a chance to go through 100 pages... tldr, is the multibit dac better than the ak4490?

and if i have the jot1 is it worth upgrading to the jot2?

also, my jot1 has the multibit dac; can i just swap it into the jot2?

thx


----------



## nishan99

I was surprised that I didn't find any results when I searched for "RebelAmp" and "Rebel". Am I the only one cross shopping the two ?.

I would really appreciate any comparison between the two. I would like some mid tier amp for my secondary system driving the ZMF Verite.


----------



## tincanear

roach7 said:


> sorry i haven't had a chance to go through 100 pages... tldr, is the multibit dac better than the ak4490?
> 
> and if i have the jot1 is it worth upgrading to the jot2?
> 
> ...


DAC modules are swappable between Jot1 and Jot2.  make sure both devices are powered off, observe static-safe / anti-stat handling procedures.


----------



## elira

nishan99 said:


> I was surprised that I didn't find any results when I searched for "RebelAmp" and "Rebel". Am I the only one cross shopping the two ?.
> 
> I would really appreciate any comparison between the two. I would like some mid tier amp for my secondary system driving the ZMF Verite.


I had a Rebel amp for a couple months, the Jotunheim is more "standard". The Rebel amp has a very particular sound signature, kind of warm, I believe that comes from some distortion that gives it that flavor. I've just tried my Verite Closed with the Jotunheim and it sounds very good, I have had a Jotunheim with multibit DAC as my bedside DAC/amp, for a couple months now and it's a very nice amp.

If you are in the US I would recommend the Jotunheim, I feel it's overall better and compact plus you can add a DAC and have an all in one unit.


----------



## roach7

tincanear said:


> DAC modules are swappable between Jot1 and Jot2.  make sure both devices are powered off, observe static-safe / anti-stat handling procedures.


good to know! the hunt begins for the jot2...


----------



## omniweltall (May 5, 2021)

Melting735 said:


> Did anyone compare Jotunheim2  with Cayin IHA-6 or Burson Conductor 3x ref amp section?


Havent tried the Burson Conductor 3X Ref.

The Cayin IHA-6 is not in the same class as Jot 2. Not as dynamic. Not as lively and exciting. The IHA-6 also has a tipped up upper mid and treble. Bass is less slammy and textured. Timbre is also better on the Jot 2. Another weakness of the IHA-6 that bothered me a little is that greyish blackground which hinders clarity. Jot 2 doesn't have that issue.

I have tried quite a few SS amps, including north of $2,000 ones. The Jot 2 has really good macro dynamics and slam that is better or equal those amps, but what amazes me is the way it brings microdynamics. I have never heard it before in any SS amps. Heck, some of the tube amps that I tried can't even do microdynamics like that.

Though I do not have them both in front of me, I can't recall anything that the IHA-6 can edge the Jot 2. Maybe staging and separation are slightly better on the IHA-6. To be fair, IHA-6 is not a bad amp; actually prefer it to Topping or THX. But the Jot 2 just raised the bar. Unless when you have a really warm setup, which then the IHA-6 could be a better match. Otherwise, Jot 2 is clearly the better choice.


----------



## adydula

The Jot 2 is the American "super" amp for $399.

It has the power, voltage and current to drive most anything, very, very well.

Totally re-designed and it shows!

Alex


----------



## joseG86

adydula said:


> The Jot 2 is the American "super" amp for $399.
> 
> It has the power, voltage and current to drive most anything, very, very well.
> 
> ...


I agree, I can't recommend it enough for any headphones. Moves Arya so easy... I think it can do Susvara as well. Must-have amp.


----------



## adydula

It will work with the Susvaras as well....quite a statement...I used it with them in testing.


----------



## omniweltall (May 4, 2021)

adydula said:


> It will work with the Susvaras as well....quite a statement...I used it with them in testing.


Not surprised. It is an American muscle amp.

It also has American flavor. I can't stop listening to rock with this thing.

Mind you, the Jot 2 isn't a gentle amp. Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Alien2085

joseG86 said:


> I agree, I can't recommend it enough for any headphones. Moves Arya so easy... I think it can do Susvara as well. Must-have amp.


Hi JoseG86. I believe so far I’ve only seen your impression of Jot2 vs Singxer SA-1. Many thanks for that! Do you still keep both? Is Jot2 still a better option for your ears? The price difference after tax and shipping is only $150, and I can’t decide which one to order. Waiting time is about the same too btw.


----------



## joseG86

Alien2085 said:


> Hi JoseG86. I believe so far I’ve only seen your impression of Jot2 vs Singxer SA-1. Many thanks for that! Do you still keep both? Is Jot2 still a better option for your ears? The price difference after tax and shipping is only $150, and I can’t decide which one to order. Waiting time is about the same too btw.


SA-1 is a bit more refined that Jot 2, at the same time Jot 2 sounds more organic specially in orchestras with lots of air and depth plus it's more overwhelming when powering headphones. Also the Jot 2 has 2 different sound signatures depending on using SE or BAL (SE laid back and BAL punchy).

If I lived in USA I'd go Jot 2 eyes closed. 5 Years warranty, very hard to beat. If you're EU/Asia based probably SA-1. Both amps deliver.

José


----------



## Ken G

If I wanted to experiment with using the Bifrost 2, Jotunheim 2 with a Tube Preamp (ie, Lyr 2), would the best way to control volume and maximize performance be to turn the Jot 2 to Max (100% volume) and control volume via Pre-amp?


----------



## davidfrance (May 10, 2021)

Ken G said:


> If I wanted to experiment with using the Bifrost 2, Jotunheim 2 with a Tube Preamp (ie, Lyr 2), would the best way to control volume and maximize performance be to turn the Jot 2 to Max (100% volume) and control volume via Pre-amp?


I don't know, but your question reminds me of a topic I saw in here a month or so ago. Somebody wanted to burn in their Jot 2, or their headphones, and they put their PC at 40% or 50%, and their Jot 2 at 80% or 90%, and they let some track play on loop for 13 hours. With their Jot 2 at 80 or 90 percent for 13 or 14 hours.

And then they had to send their Jot 2 to Schiit for repair. Fried op-amp or something.

Somebody told them: "always put the PC at 100%".

I would think 100% for your Jot 2 is *NOT* the answer, even if if you don't blow out your Jot 2. The optimum setting is never going to be 100%, would be my general, educated, guess.

Put everything at moderate levels, would be my guess. Don't put all the stress on one component in the chain. Take a little from each component. But I am no expert.

Except for the PC. The PC at 100%.


----------



## tincanear

digital sources should have their volume controls set at 100% to prevent loss of bit depth.   for a tube pre-amp connected between the DAC and Jot 2, turn the tube pre-amp down, achieve about unity gain (somewhere between 9:00 and 11:00 setting) and control the volume with the last device in the chain (Jot 2) in your case.


----------



## Ken G

Digital source (which is Roon) is fixed at max volume output.  When I tested the Jot at 100% (Low-gain), the Lyr2 (also on low-gain) was already at around 10:00 to 11:00 volume for comfortable listening. I'd rather not have to use either on high gain.


----------



## Smoothstereo

I mentioned my adventures of using a Vali2 hybrid tube amp as a tube preamp/buffer between my BF2 and Jot2 midway of this thread with great results. Take a look. But in short, I have my Vali2 volume all the way up and swtich is set to Low gain. Headphones are plugged in the Jot2, then i use the Jot2 volume knob as the master volume adjustment. No distortion at all nor too hot of a signal.


----------



## jwilliamhurst

Smoothstereo said:


> I mentioned my adventures of using a Vali2 hybrid tube amp as a tube preamp/buffer between my BF2 and Jot2 midway of this thread with great results. Take a look. But in short, I have my Vali2 volume all the way up and swtich is set to Low gain. Headphones are plugged in the Jot2, then i use the Jot2 volume knob as the master volume adjustment. No distortion at all nor too hot of a signal.


This should potentially work for the lyr 3 and jot 2 in the same manner…I would assume?


----------



## In1unison

Ken G said:


> If I wanted to experiment with using the Bifrost 2, Jotunheim 2 with a Tube Preamp (ie, Lyr 2), would the best way to control volume and maximize performance be to turn the Jot 2 to Max (100% volume) and control volume via Pre-amp?


Volume pots used by Schiit are best used at 50%. So try amp at 50% and than adjust with preamp.


----------



## Smoothstereo

jwilliamhurst said:


> This should potentially work for the lyr 3 and jot 2 in the same manner…I would assume?


I can't say with confidence that the Lyr3 and Vali2 will work the same way when used as a tube preamp/buffer since the amps are different. In theory, both should be able to accomplish the same desired effect, meaning adding some tube qualities to the signal from your DAC and subsequently from tube preamp to your amp. 

Better to be safe and start very low on both volume pots of the Lyr3 and Jot2 and move up slowly to achieve a happy medium. Some folks prefer to control volume from the preamp while others like to use volume control from the amp that is driving the headphones.

I like use the volume from the amp that's driving the headphones so I don't get confused and blow my ears off.


----------



## Coran

So I'm looking to get a great planar to pair with my BF2/Jot2 stack. What have some folks used here and really like with this amp? Currently, I'm using an Aeolus which I absolutely love. However I have been planar curious for a while. I want to get a great pair that shows what planar headphones can do (the fabled planar bass, perhaps). I have had some planar headphones before like the Ether CX, but I could not stand them. Never before did a headphone sound so lifeless.

I have been reading some amazing things about the Sundara, so that could be a possibility. I'm open to any planar suggestion that folks really enjoy with the Jot2 that would compliment my setup.


----------



## SolaVirtus

Argon and Ananda are planars that have a lot of time with me on this stack, and they're fantastic. No way to describe them as lifeless. I haven't heard Sundaras on it, but I'm guessing they'd be more lively than lifeless.


----------



## elira

Coran said:


> So I'm looking to get a great planar to pair with my BF2/Jot2 stack. What have some folks used here and really like with this amp? Currently, I'm using an Aeolus which I absolutely love. However I have been planar curious for a while. I want to get a great pair that shows what planar headphones can do (the fabled planar bass, perhaps). I have had some planar headphones before like the Ether CX, but I could not stand them. Never before did a headphone sound so lifeless.
> 
> I have been reading some amazing things about the Sundara, so that could be a possibility. I'm open to any planar suggestion that folks really enjoy with the Jot2 that would compliment my setup.


I use the DCA Aeon Noire with my Jot. They pair well. But I have never heard that magic planar bass people talk about.


----------



## adydula

Coran said:


> So I'm looking to get a great planar to pair with my BF2/Jot2 stack. What have some folks used here and really like with this amp? Currently, I'm using an Aeolus which I absolutely love. However I have been planar curious for a while. I want to get a great pair that shows what planar headphones can do (the fabled planar bass, perhaps). I have had some planar headphones before like the Ether CX, but I could not stand them. Never before did a headphone sound so lifeless.
> 
> I have been reading some amazing things about the Sundara, so that could be a possibility. I'm open to any planar suggestion that folks really enjoy with the Jot2 that would compliment my setup.


Meze Empyrean...


----------



## Melting735

adydula said:


> Meze Empyrean...


+1


----------



## WaveTheory

Coran said:


> So I'm looking to get a great planar to pair with my BF2/Jot2 stack. What have some folks used here and really like with this amp? Currently, I'm using an Aeolus which I absolutely love. However I have been planar curious for a while. I want to get a great pair that shows what planar headphones can do (the fabled planar bass, perhaps). I have had some planar headphones before like the Ether CX, but I could not stand them. Never before did a headphone sound so lifeless.
> 
> I have been reading some amazing things about the Sundara, so that could be a possibility. I'm open to any planar suggestion that folks really enjoy with the Jot2 that would compliment my setup.


What price range? I'll assume Aeolus-level money as the ceiling unless you say otherwise.

The Audeze LCD-2 prefazor, often referred to as LCD-2.1PF or LCD-2.2PF, has some pretty great planar bass. The HiFiMan Edition X V2 is another warm, bassy planar. Unfortunately you have to find each of those used. There are a couple of TOTL-ish planars out there with excellent bass, but need to know that price range.


----------



## WaveTheory

I copied my previous review of Jot 2 here to Head-Fi. A link for any interested:

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/schiit-jotunheim-2.25159/reviews#review-25865


----------



## cgb3

Ken G said:


> If I wanted to experiment with using the Bifrost 2, Jotunheim 2 with a Tube Preamp (ie, Lyr 2), would the best way to control volume and maximize performance be to turn the Jot 2 to Max (100% volume) and control volume via Pre-amp?


With my Senn 800s, I turn the Jot 2 to 12 o'clock, set to high gain. With my DC Aeon 2 open, about 10 with low gain. Always control the volume with the pre amp.

I have some good tubes for my Lyr 2. For well produced vocals, ex: Diana Krall, Alison Krauss, Eva Cassidy, Joni Mitchell, the Lyr 2 pre sounds fantastic. Harder hitting music is better with Jot 2 only. As the seasons change, I'm using my Lyr 2 less. No need to have a heater in the summer.

It's nice to have the new source switch on the Jot 2. My Lyr 2 output is wired to the SE input of the Jot 2. Middle position: Bifrost 2 balanced input. Down: Lyr 2 SE preamp.


----------



## Melting735

cgb3 said:


> With my Senn 800s, I turn the Jot 2 to 12 o'clock, set to high gain. With my DC Aeon 2 open, about 10 with low gain. Always control the volume with the pre amp.


Did you plug your hd800s into se? Mine was insane loud when using balanced


----------



## cgb3

Melting735 said:


> Did you plug your hd800s into se? Mine was insane loud when using balanced


Balanced.

If you're uncomfortable at Jot 2 12 o'clock, turn it back. If you find yourself below 9, try low-gain. Assuming you're using your computer (windows) as a source, you may reduce the sound output (click on the speaker icon in the lower bar), but don't go below ~80% (windows can start shaving bits).


----------



## omniweltall (Sep 12, 2021)

Coran said:


> So I'm looking to get a great planar to pair with my BF2/Jot2 stack. What have some folks used here and really like with this amp? Currently, I'm using an Aeolus which I absolutely love. However I have been planar curious for a while. I want to get a great pair that shows what planar headphones can do (the fabled planar bass, perhaps). I have had some planar headphones before like the Ether CX, but I could not stand them. Never before did a headphone sound so lifeless.
> 
> I have been reading some amazing things about the Sundara, so that could be a possibility. I'm open to any planar suggestion that folks really enjoy with the Jot2 that would compliment my setup.


I think this stack will be quite easy to reference as many people have the same stack.

I have been experimenting for some time. This stack is amazing and very very good with planars, but please get something that can show its full capacity, especially the dynamics and timbre. I watched those youtube reviewers, and I don't feel they explained fully the strengths of both Jot 2 and Bifrost 2. Especially the Jot 2. They mostly cover the obvious sound traits, but not the more delicate ones, which the other amps they compared with fall flat on their face compared to Jot 2.

Sundara, Ananda, Arya won't be able to show its micro dynamics well. They all sound good, and tonally a match. But you won't see what the stack is capable of. When you compare with better pairings, then you will see how very flat they are. Timbre also suffers. If you only care about details and clarity, then the Sundara is fine. I don't have any Audeze with me at the moment. I wish I do. I can imagine the new LCD-X would be a good pairing. At the very least, the Audeze should have better macro dynamics.

The best I tried so far are the old hifimans and Verum One. I really don't want to promote Verum much, but it is a dream match. Very lively and full. No contest. Give it a try if you already have (or can borrow) one. If you have HE-500, HE-400, HE-6, give them a try too. HE-400 and HE-500 need the fuzzor mod to improve their clarity. Goodness, they are really good. I don't have the HE-6 with me right now, but I think it could be an amazing match. These headphones sing with this stack, showing the full spectrum of the music.

Another headphone that you should consider are the Focals. Boy, they sound really great with this stack as well. Everything is there. Very lovely sound.


----------



## Coran

WaveTheory said:


> What price range? I'll assume Aeolus-level money as the ceiling unless you say otherwise.
> 
> The Audeze LCD-2 prefazor, often referred to as LCD-2.1PF or LCD-2.2PF, has some pretty great planar bass. The HiFiMan Edition X V2 is another warm, bassy planar. Unfortunately you have to find each of those used. There are a couple of TOTL-ish planars out there with excellent bass, but need to know that price range.



Aeolus range is about what I'm thinking as my max right now. Audeze have always looking like an intriguing option, but navigating the land of LCD2 variants can make one's head hurt.


----------



## WaveTheory

Coran said:


> Aeolus range is about what I'm thinking as my max right now. Audeze have always looking like an intriguing option, but navigating the land of LCD2 variants can make one's head hurt.





JES said:


> How did the DAC module limit the A3





Coran said:


> Audeze have always looking like an intriguing option, but navigating the land of LCD2 variants can make one's head hurt


Yeah, it's confusing. We discussed that over at HiFiGuides starting here:

https://forum.hifiguides.com/t/audeze-lcd-2-pre-fazors/17646/166

Maybe that will help.


----------



## JrummerJ

Coran said:


> So I'm looking to get a great planar to pair with my BF2/Jot2 stack. What have some folks used here and really like with this amp? Currently, I'm using an Aeolus which I absolutely love. However I have been planar curious for a while. I want to get a great pair that shows what planar headphones can do (the fabled planar bass, perhaps). I have had some planar headphones before like the Ether CX, but I could not stand them. Never before did a headphone sound so lifeless.
> 
> I have been reading some amazing things about the Sundara, so that could be a possibility. I'm open to any planar suggestion that folks really enjoy with the Jot2 that would compliment my setup.


I love my LCD-X with this combo.  I am running Audirvana on a mac, and am using the parametric EQ.  I started with the Oratory settings, and then made several presets that work for different styles of music.  Mostly varying the mid/highs depending on how much detail I want.


----------



## adydula

I have said this many times, the Schiit Bifrost 2 and the Schiit Jotenheim 2 are a fantastic setup for most any headphone....

Absolutely superb!

Alex


----------



## Smoothstereo

omniweltall said:


> I think this stack will be quite easy to reference as many people have the same stack.
> 
> I have been experimenting for some time. This stack is amazing and very very good with planars, but please get something that can show its full capacity, especially the dynamics and timbre. I watched those youtube reviewers, and I don't feel they explained fully the strengths of both Jot 2 and Bifrost 2. Especially the Jot 2. They mostly cover the obvious sound traits, but not the more delicate ones, which the other amps they compared with fall flat on their face compared to Jot 2.
> 
> ...


I currently have a Sundara with my Schiit triple stack Jot2/BF2/Vali2 and was planning to upgrade to the Arya. Sounds like you have or had it at one point with your Jot2/BF2, can you elaborate more why its not a good pairing?


----------



## omniweltall (May 15, 2021)

Borrowed the Arya from a friend. I love this stack so much, that I wanna try different headphones. This stack is very strong with dynamics, making it the liveliest system I had so far.

The Arya sounds good. Tonality is a good match imo. You will get detail, separation, bass extension, and enough bass slam. You will enjoy it. Only if you compare with, for example, the Verum, side by side, you will notice that (1) the Arya is weak with dynamic swing. It feels flat. The result is that you will lose that rhythm and prat. The Verum, on the other hand is surprisingly good with this. Didn't notice it with my previous system. It's full, sweet and lively (2) Arya retains hifiman's modern timbre that I find unnatural and dry. (3) Arya's bass reach low and rumbles. But not full enough. I get more satisfying bass from HE-500, for example, despite being less technical.


----------



## Smoothstereo

omniweltall said:


> Borrowed the Arya from a friend. I love this stack so much, that I wanna try different headphones. This stack is very strong with dynamics, making it the liveliest system I had so far.
> 
> The Arya sounds good. Tonality is a good match imo. You will get detail, separation, bass extension, and enough bass slam. You will enjoy it. Only if you compare with, for example, the Verum, side by side, you will notice that (1) the Arya is weak with dynamic swing. It feels flat. The result is that you will lose that rhythm and prat. The Verum, on the other hand is surprisingly good with this. Didn't notice it with my previous system. It's full, sweet and lively (2) Arya retains hifiman's modern timbre that I find unnatural and dry. (3) Arya's bass reach low and rumbles. But not full enough. I get more satisfying bass from HE-500, for example, despite being less technical.


Great thanks for the info. Would you by chance tested a Denon D9200 on the Jot2/BF2 before? This is another headphone that interests me.


----------



## omniweltall (May 15, 2021)

Smoothstereo said:


> Great thanks for the info. Would you by chance tested a Denon D9200 on the Jot2/BF2 before? This is another headphone that interests me.


I had the D7200. Unfortunately sold it right before my stack arrived. Never tried the D9200. Sorry, can't help you there. I wish I can try it with this stack.


----------



## Sundavor

It is time for me to upgrade my DAC and Amp. I have read quite a lot of good things about the Jot 2. For an LCD-X and potentially/eventually a Verite Closed, would the Jot 2 be a good match. Is there anything else around the price point that would be a better fit?

As for DAC, I was originally considering the Modius (aesthetically good match), but I had read elsewhere that it's a good/great, not excellent DAC? Again, any good recommendations around the $200-$350 mark to pair? Anything with a microphone input would be a huge plus!


----------



## WaveTheory

Sundavor said:


> It is time for me to upgrade my DAC and Amp. I have read quite a lot of good things about the Jot 2. For an LCD-X and potentially/eventually a Verite Closed, would the Jot 2 be a good match. Is there anything else around the price point that would be a better fit?



Not a straightforward question, IMO. The Jot 2 will be fine for the LCD-X likely, and will probably handle the VC better than any other $400 amp, but not better than a good higher tier amp. If you were 100% positive the VC would be your next headphone, I'd say the Jot 2 is a fine choice if you must stay at $400 or less. If you're willing to go $100 more the Monolith Liquid Platinum is currently on sale for $499. IMO it's an overall higher performing amp than the Jot 2 from its balanced output. You can also tweak the sound a bit with tube rolling. Tubes and balanced cables will increase the cost, tho. For just the LCD-X, the Rupert Neve RNHP is a well known excellent pairing and also costs $500. The RNHP is a more headphone-picky than either Jot 2 or MLP however. So I can't say what it will do for VC. 

Regardless of what you do now, I would not plan on using the Jot 2 as your VC amp long term. The VC deserves a higher quality amp. But, either Jot 2 or MLP will drive it plenty well until you're ready to make such an upgrade.




Sundavor said:


> As for DAC, I was originally considering the Modius (aesthetically good match), but I had read elsewhere that it's a good/great, not excellent DAC? Again, any good recommendations around the $200-$350 mark to pair? Anything with a microphone input would be a huge plus!



IMO it doesn't make sense to spend more than ~$250 on a DAC until you're ready to jump up to around $700. The Modius and Geshelli JNOG/J2 are the standard bearers at the lower end and then you don't get much of a price-performance jump until you get into Bifrost 2/Ares II/Soekris dac1321 territory. 

AFAIK there aren't audiophile oriented DACs with mic inputs in this price range. On the budget end Schiit has the Hel and Fulla. There are the Focusrite Scarletts and Motu something-something (I don't remember the name). But the Modius or JNOG/J2 will stomp all those in DAC performance.


----------



## Sundavor

WaveTheory said:


> Not a straightforward question, IMO. The Jot 2 will be fine for the LCD-X likely, and will probably handle the VC better than any other $400 amp, but not better than a good higher tier amp. If you were 100% positive the VC would be your next headphone, I'd say the Jot 2 is a fine choice if you must stay at $400 or less. If you're willing to go $100 more the Monolith Liquid Platinum is currently on sale for $499. IMO it's an overall higher performing amp than the Jot 2 from its balanced output. You can also tweak the sound a bit with tube rolling. Tubes and balanced cables will increase the cost, tho. For just the LCD-X, the Rupert Neve RNHP is a well known excellent pairing and also costs $500. The RNHP is a more headphone-picky than either Jot 2 or MLP however. So I can't say what it will do for VC.
> 
> Regardless of what you do now, I would not plan on using the Jot 2 as your VC amp long term. The VC deserves a higher quality amp. But, either Jot 2 or MLP will drive it plenty well until you're ready to make such an upgrade.
> 
> ...


Cheers, I'm building a house and I have a bit of budget constraint in the short term, but decided to splurge on the VCs as they were always something beautiful to look at and listen to. After the house has been built and everything has settled I would probably look into upgrading to a better system down the track. 
I have looked at the Monoliths in the past, and at that price it looks pretty good, I'll just have to weigh it up spending more on it. 
I've never heard about the RNHPs before, so I have to take my time and lookup more in-depth reviews to compare with the VCs.
Fair enough comment around the DACs though.


----------



## Sundavor

WaveTheory said:


> Not a straightforward question, IMO. The Jot 2 will be fine for the LCD-X likely, and will probably handle the VC better than any other $400 amp, but not better than a good higher tier amp. If you were 100% positive the VC would be your next headphone, I'd say the Jot 2 is a fine choice if you must stay at $400 or less. If you're willing to go $100 more the Monolith Liquid Platinum is currently on sale for $499. IMO it's an overall higher performing amp than the Jot 2 from its balanced output. You can also tweak the sound a bit with tube rolling. Tubes and balanced cables will increase the cost, tho. For just the LCD-X, the Rupert Neve RNHP is a well known excellent pairing and also costs $500. The RNHP is a more headphone-picky than either Jot 2 or MLP however. So I can't say what it will do for VC.
> 
> Regardless of what you do now, I would not plan on using the Jot 2 as your VC amp long term. The VC deserves a higher quality amp. But, either Jot 2 or MLP will drive it plenty well until you're ready to make such an upgrade.
> 
> ...


Forgot to ask, for future investments, what would be a good upgrade amp? Probably up to $1.5k (depending how long I save). I heard good things about the Feliks audio amps too. Are they a good upgrade to the Monolith Liquid Platinum?


----------



## In1unison

Sundavor said:


> Forgot to ask, for future investments, what would be a good upgrade amp? Probably up to $1.5k (depending how long I save). I heard good things about the Feliks audio amps too. Are they a good upgrade to the Monolith Liquid Platinum?


Pathos Aurium/ Burson Soloist 3X/ Gustard H20/ Questyle CMA 12 (incl. DAC)/ Phonitor XE (used)

You cannot go wrong with any of these.  The first three will allow you to "tweak" the sound to your preference.


----------



## WaveTheory

Sundavor said:


> Forgot to ask, for future investments, what would be a good upgrade amp? Probably up to $1.5k (depending how long I save). I heard good things about the Feliks audio amps too. Are they a good upgrade to the Monolith Liquid Platinum?



The VC takes well to tubes. I'd add a Linear Tube Audio MicroZOTL MZ2 to @In1unison's list. Also, check out the used market at the time you're ready to buy. For tube amps there's a bit of a hole between $1K and $2K much like there's a dac hole between $250 and $700. But, you can usually get some pretty fantastic amp deals in the $1.5K range on the used market.

For solid state, the Violectric HPA-V281 is a monster that is usually in the $1300-1800 range used. I don't know how well it pairs with VC, but it has sounded good with everything I've thrown at it so far.


----------



## In1unison

WaveTheory said:


> The VC takes well to tubes. I'd add a Linear Tube Audio MicroZOTL MZ2 to @In1unison's list. Also, check out the used market at the time you're ready to buy. For tube amps there's a bit of a hole between $1K and $2K much like there's a dac hole between $250 and $700. But, you can usually get some pretty fantastic amp deals in the $1.5K range on the used market.
> 
> For solid state, the Violectric HPA-V281 is a monster that is usually in the $1300-1800 range used. I don't know how well it pairs with VC, but it has sounded good with everything I've thrown at it so far.


ZMF cans work wonders with Tube or Hybrid amps, so ZOTL is a good choice, but with the LPS+ comes to $2,000 price mark.  It is a fantastic amp though and worth the penny.


----------



## cgb3

Sundavor said:


> Cheers, I'm building a house and I have a bit of budget constraint in the short term...



No, you're paying someone else to build your house. If you were building it yourself, you could charge almost anything to the building.

A reformed General Contractor.


----------



## Luckyleo

Love My Felix Audio Espressivo (discontinued).  Great tube amp indeed, and as advertised, my low impedance Grado's sound absolutely fantastic. I know that isn't generally thought to be the case....


----------



## muslhead

I have not had a chance to read all 106 pages but has anyone experienced Jot2's that have failed and had to be returned for warranty service yet?


----------



## adydula

nope.


----------



## Melting735

muslhead said:


> I have not had a chance to read all 106 pages but has anyone experienced Jot2's that have failed and had to be returned for warranty service yet?


I bought a replacement jot2 a month ago. I assume the original one has failed and was sent for replacement for some reason


----------



## Jigetz (May 25, 2021)

muslhead said:


> I have not had a chance to read all 106 pages but has anyone experienced Jot2's that have failed and had to be returned for warranty service yet?


Unfortunetly, yes. I had a bad op-amp on the left channel. I think there are a few others as well. it was causing a DC offset issue with my Vidar. I’ve seen some others with the similar issues.

That said, Schiit fixed mine and sent it back. I purchased mine second hand but it only cost $50.00 to repair and the process was relatively quick and painless.

Good luck.


----------



## adydula

Now thats great customer service!

A.


----------



## Gorillaphant

Just a question for my own understanding:

I recently bought a Jot2 from another Head Fi user and it came in today. The initial set up was PC --> Bifrost 2 via Optical --> Jot2 via XLR. I noticed that while using an Optical Cable between my PC and the Bifrost 2, there was a constant static hum (maybe ground loop noise?). After some fiddling I ended up switching the Optical Cable for a USB connection. So, the final configuration was PC --> Bifrost 2 via USB --> Jot2 via XLR. That seems to have eliminated the noise entirely so things are good now. Looking forward to using the amp now. Can someone explain why switching from optical to USB made a difference here? 

I ran into a similar issue previously with a Topping D50S/A90 pairing. In that case, the D50S was powered by a USB --> DC cable originating from the PC. For that situation, switching the power source from the PC to something external (an old phone charger) did the trick.


----------



## In1unison

Gorillaphant said:


> Just a question for my own understanding:
> 
> I recently bought a Jot2 from another Head Fi user and it came in today. The initial set up was PC --> Bifrost 2 via Optical --> Jot2 via XLR. I noticed that while using an Optical Cable between my PC and the Bifrost 2, there was a constant static hum (maybe ground loop noise?). After some fiddling I ended up switching the Optical Cable for a USB connection. So, the final configuration was PC --> Bifrost 2 via USB --> Jot2 via XLR. That seems to have eliminated the noise entirely so things are good now. Looking forward to using the amp now. Can someone explain why switching from optical to USB made a difference here?
> 
> I ran into a similar issue previously with a Topping D50S/A90 pairing. In that case, the D50S was powered by a USB --> DC cable originating from the PC. For that situation, switching the power source from the PC to something external (an old phone charger) did the trick.


Toslink cannot transfer ground loop noise! However there are numerous problems with this type of connection related to the cable or connections.


----------



## tincanear (Jun 2, 2021)

Gorillaphant said:


> Just a question for my own understanding:
> 
> I recently bought a Jot2 from another Head Fi user and it came in today. The initial set up was PC --> Bifrost 2 via Optical --> Jot2 via XLR. I noticed that while using an Optical Cable between my PC and the Bifrost 2, there was a constant static hum (maybe ground loop noise?). After some fiddling I ended up switching the Optical Cable for a USB connection. So, the final configuration was PC --> Bifrost 2 via USB --> Jot2 via XLR. That seems to have eliminated the noise entirely so things are good now. Looking forward to using the amp now. Can someone explain why switching from optical to USB made a difference here?
> 
> I ran into a similar issue previously with a Topping D50S/A90 pairing. In that case, the D50S was powered by a USB --> DC cable originating from the PC. For that situation, switching the power source from the PC to something external (an old phone charger) did the trick.


+1 that the toslink optical connection can not cause a ground loop (but the USB connection to the PC potentially might)

Toslink often has problems transmitting reliably with low jitter at higher bit rates and sample depths (e.g. 192k/24-bit).  double-check that the PC is not upsampling the digital signal sent to the Bifrost 2 (one of BF2's strengths is the on-board upscaler / comboburrito digital filter) but keeping it native 44k/48k and 16 or 24 bits.

I have some Toslink cables that won't stay in place because the weight of the (solid) aluminum billet connectors causes the connection to sag and loosen.   plus, the Coax RCA S/PDIF connection sounds better than Toslink.

the sound of the noise (e.g. low frequency hum vs. high frequency hiss vs. a hash or crackly sound) can give some hints as to the cause of the problem.


----------



## blackdragon87

muslhead said:


> I have not had a chance to read all 106 pages but has anyone experienced Jot2's that have failed and had to be returned for warranty service yet?



thankfully not yet.  got mine in dec 2020

i did have to send my bifrost 2 in for repair tho earlier this year


----------



## buson160man

*Well I presently have the Project S2 digital heaphone amp dac/preamp on my desk top rig. I recently purchased the Elac Navis compact active speaker and have been using it on my desk top. I used to have the emotiva airmotiv 5. While the navis is a three way and has more power I do miss the amt tweeter on top. Of course the bass is better on the navis. And it can play louder than the emotiva did. But I am hearing the limitations of my op amp chip based preamp in the Project. So I just ordered the Jotunheim unit with the multibit dac module option. I read some brief reviews of it . Including seeing you tubes Steve Guttenbergs audiophilia review with the multibit option dac module which motivated me to take a chance on it unheard. I did get some use out of the project unit for a couple two three years. Replacing it was not an easy thing most of the highly rated dac preamps I researched where much to large for the limited space I have on my desk top which is laden with my computer tower my speaker stands and The Elac Navis stand mount speakers along with my dac and of couse the computer monitor. My first choice might have been the nuprime 10 dac/pre but could not fit it on my desk top.  So the schiit is a bit bigger than my tiny Project unit but I am sure I can squeeze the Jotunheim in . *


----------



## tincanear

buson160man said:


> *Well I presently have the Project S2 digital heaphone amp dac/preamp on my desk top rig. I recently purchased the Elac Navis compact active speaker and have been using it on my desk top. I used to have the emotiva airmotiv 5. While the navis is a three way and has more power I do miss the amt tweeter on top. Of course the bass is better on the navis. And it can play louder than the emotiva did. But I am hearing the limitations of my op amp chip based preamp in the Project. So I just ordered the Jotunheim unit with the multibit dac module option. I read some brief reviews of it . Including seeing you tubes Steve Guttenbergs audiophilia review with the multibit option dac module which motivated me to take a chance on it unheard. I did get some use out of the project unit for a couple two three years. Replacing it was not an easy thing most of the highly rated dac preamps I researched where much to large for the limited space I have on my desk top which is laden with my computer tower my speaker stands and The Elac Navis stand mount speakers along with my dac and of couse the computer monitor. My first choice might have been the nuprime 10 dac/pre but could not fit it on my desk top.  So the schiit is a bit bigger than my tiny Project unit but I am sure I can squeeze the Jotunheim in . *



consider using XLR balanced interconnects between the Jotunheim 2 and the Elacs for the lowest noise floor, given that the digital source is a tower computer.


----------



## buson160man (Jun 30, 2021)

tincanear said:


> consider using XLR balanced interconnects between the Jotunheim 2 and the Elacs for the lowest noise floor, given that the digital source is a tower computer.


Thanks for the suggestion . I will hook it up balanced when i get it. But the waiting period is projected with the multibit card is projected as 12 weeks!!!!! oooouuuuccccchhhhh!!!!!! news flash I got an email that the jotenheim 2 multibit unit has shipped and supposed to come tomorrow via fed ex. _ I was shocked it shipped that quick from what the shipping estimated delivery was a lot longer. Hoping it is better than my project dac/pre headphone amp unit. We shall see 
(hear). _


----------



## buson160man

omniweltall said:


> Havent tried the Burson Conductor 3X Ref.
> 
> The Cayin IHA-6 is not in the same class as Jot 2. Not as dynamic. Not as lively and exciting. The IHA-6 also has a tipped up upper mid and treble. Bass is less slammy and textured. Timbre is also better on the Jot 2. Another weakness of the IHA-6 that bothered me a little is that greyish blackground which hinders clarity. Jot 2 doesn't have that issue.
> 
> ...


 I have the conductor 3 reference single ended unit and the headphone amp section is no slouch I have the original burson ha 160 amp only unit and after the busron conductor 3 reference broke in I noticed that there was a bit of brightness in the presentation. So I reconfigured the conductor 3 ref as a dac only and fed it into my older burson HA-160 and I actually preferred the ha 160s sound to the conductor 3 refs headphone amplifier section. It just sounded more analog like. The  conductor ref 3 does a fine job repurposed as a dac only. The burson ha-160 has plenty of power it drives my older audeze lcd 3s with no problem. and it drives the akg 701s very nicely which I have found to be pretty demanding of the headphone amp driving them. The 701s can sound pretty analytic with a lot of headphone amps.


----------



## omniweltall

buson160man said:


> I have the conductor 3 reference single ended unit and the headphone amp section is no slouch I have the original burson ha 160 amp only unit and after the busron conductor 3 reference broke in I noticed that there was a bit of brightness in the presentation. So I reconfigured the conductor 3 ref as a dac only and fed it into my older burson HA-160 and I actually preferred the ha 160s sound to the conductor 3 refs headphone amplifier section. It just sounded more analog like. The  conductor ref 3 does a fine job repurposed as a dac only. The burson ha-160 has plenty of power it drives my older audeze lcd 3s with no problem. and it drives the akg 701s very nicely which I have found to be pretty demanding of the headphone amp driving them. The 701s can sound pretty analytic with a lot of headphone amps.


I think I know what you mean. There's tonality; and there's technicality. HA-160 isn't a technical amp. If you like its tonality, then you should try Jot 2.


----------



## buson160man (Jul 1, 2021)

omniweltall said:


> I think I know what you mean. There's tonality; and there's technicality. HA-160 isn't a technical amp. If you like its tonality, then you should try Jot 2.


Funny you brought that up. I ordered a Jot 2 and it is being delivered tomorrow. I bought it for my desk top set up to use with my elac navis speakers. I had a project desk top dac pre headphone amp but since I got my navis speakers I felt that the chip op amp based preamp was limiting the potential of my elac navis active speakers. I will be using the Jot 2  balanced XLR outputs to feed to my Elac Navis active speakers . I opted for the multibit dac provision. I will have to see how it performs. I may land up using the project unit as a dac feeding the line input if the schiit multibit dac does not measure up . Time will tell . The project  uses a version of the sabre dac 9038 chip .
  I have a space problem so the dac/pre has to be rather compact to fit it on my desk top. Which limits my options. Of course price is a limiting factor.


----------



## omniweltall

buson160man said:


> Funny you brought that up. I ordered a Jot 2 and it is being delivered tomorrow. I bought it for my desk top set up to use with my elac navis speakers. I had a project desk top dac pre headphone amp but since I got my navis speakers I felt that the chip op amp based preamp was limiting the potential of my elac navis active speakers. I will be using the Jot 2  balanced XLR outputs to feed to my Elac Navis active speakers . I opted for the multibit dac provision. I will have to see how it performs. I may land up using the project unit as a dac feeding the line input if the schiit multibit dac does not measure up . Time will tell . The project  uses a version of the sabre dac 9038 chip .
> I have a space problem so the dac/pre has to be rather compact to fit it on my desk top. Which limits my options. Of course price is a limiting factor.


The Jot 2 is quite dependant on source. 

Good luck.


----------



## portalheadd

buson160man said:


> Funny you brought that up. I ordered a Jot 2 and it is being delivered tomorrow. I bought it for my desk top set up to use with my elac navis speakers. I had a project desk top dac pre headphone amp but since I got my navis speakers I felt that the chip op amp based preamp was limiting the potential of my elac navis active speakers. I will be using the Jot 2  balanced XLR outputs to feed to my Elac Navis active speakers . I opted for the multibit dac provision. I will have to see how it performs. I may land up using the project unit as a dac feeding the line input if the schiit multibit dac does not measure up . Time will tell . The project  uses a version of the sabre dac 9038 chip .
> I have a space problem so the dac/pre has to be rather compact to fit it on my desk top. Which limits my options. Of course price is a limiting factor.


hope you will enjoy your JOT2. if you don't mind can I ask when you ordered yours? I've been waiting since Mid FEB and still nothing. hopefully they starting to ship Jot2s. thanks in advance


----------



## buson160man (Jul 1, 2021)

portalheadd said:


> hope you will enjoy your JOT2. if you don't mind can I ask when you ordered yours? I've been waiting since Mid FEB and still nothing. hopefully they starting to ship Jot2s. thanks in advance


Hate to tell you this but I just ordered mine with the multibit module a couple of weeks ago. I shall see but I got a notice form fed ex that they were delivering a package on 07/01. When I ordered the jot 2 the projected delivery was 12 to 16 weeks? Go figure ? Your delivery delay could have been a case of delay due to the covad-19 outbreak.


----------



## buson160man

buson160man said:


> Hate to tell you this but I just ordered mine with the multibit module a couple of weeks ago. I shall see but I got a notice form fed ex that they were delivering a package on 07/01. When I ordered the jot 2 the projected delivery was 12 to 16 weeks? Go figure ?


----------



## portalheadd

buson160man said:


> Hate to tell you this but I just ordered mine with the multibit module a couple of weeks ago. I shall see but I got a notice form fed ex that they were delivering a package on 07/01. When I ordered the jot 2 the projected delivery was 12 to 16 weeks? Go figure ?


Thank you very much. It has been frustrating waiting like 5 months? I’m starting to get the impression that I’m not gonna get mine till like end of 2021? I even purchased XLR cables for my Cans and they are eating dust. BTW I hope you good times with your JOT2.


----------



## buson160man

portalheadd said:


> Thank you very much. It has been frustrating waiting like 5 months? I’m starting to get the impression that I’m not gonna get mine till like end of 2021? I even purchased XLR cables for my Cans and they are eating dust. BTW I hope you good times with your JOT2.


Thanks . Why don t you call schiit customer service and inquire about the delay and question them why it is taking so long.


----------



## portalheadd

buson160man said:


> Thanks . Why don t you call schiit customer service and inquire about the delay and question them why it is taking so long.


Oh I have inquired them so many times. Every time they tell me exact same thing. “We are sorry for the delay but there is part supplying delay”. Really feel They kinda ignore me. Anyway, thank you for your help and advice.


----------



## hifi808

Likewise, still waiting on a Jot2 that I ordered back in mid-March when the Schiit website still said "In-stock. Ships in 7-10 days".  I too have contacted them several times and received the same reply as you.  Will definitely be pissed if guys are getting units that were only ordered a couple of weeks ago.  I can already feel my blood pressure rising, lol...


----------



## portalheadd

hifi808 said:


> Likewise, still waiting on a Jot2 that I ordered back in mid-March when the Schiit website still said "In-stock. Ships in 7-10 days".  I too have contacted them several times and received the same reply as you.  Will definitely be pissed if guys are getting units that were only ordered a couple of weeks ago.  I can already feel my blood pressure rising, lol...


I mean It’s not fair. We’ve been waiting a long time just because we thought there was not any Jot2 in stock to get it shipped.  But now knowing that some people that have ordered their JOT2 way later than us and their orders have been already shipped… Dont get me wrong I’m happy guys getting their Jot2s as fast as possible, but still it is really unfair.


----------



## Author (Jul 2, 2021)

When asked directly, can Schiit customer service confirm some units are shipping within days/weeks while other customers continue to wait? Can they explain why?

These amps come in different configurations with different components that are (likely) differently delayed.


----------



## cgb3

portalheadd said:


> hope you will enjoy your JOT2. if you don't mind can I ask when you ordered yours? I've been waiting since Mid FEB and still nothing. hopefully they starting to ship Jot2s. thanks in advance






portalheadd said:


> I mean It’s not fair. We’ve been waiting a long time just because we thought there was not any Jot2 in stock to get it shipped.  But now knowing that some people that have ordered their JOT2 way later than us and their orders have been already shipped… Dont get me wrong I’m happy guys getting their Jot2s as fast as possible, but still it is really unfair.


Do you think your delivery address may have something to do with the delay (assuming Iran is actually your location)?

Frankly, I'm surprised Schiit ships to Iran.


----------



## Gorillaphant

Hey folks, dumb question but is there a painless way to remove the rubber feet from the Jotunheim 2? I bought these to create a bigger gap between my Jot2 and Bifrost 2 but I don't want to scratch up the surface of either unit.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08CRK31S2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jonathan c (Jul 1, 2021)

cgb3 said:


> Do you think your delivery address may have something to do with the delay (assuming Iran is actually your location)?
> 
> Frankly, I'm surprised Schiit ships to Iran.


Given the sensitive nature of the relations between the US and Iran (on nuclear weapons and other issues), I would doubt that shipments of electronic equipment by US firms to Iran would even be permitted (by the Department of Defense).


----------



## buson160man (Jul 1, 2021)

Well my new Jotunheim 2 finally showed up at 730 tonight. I do not like Fed Ex . I prefer UPS they are much more reliable on their deliveries. But this is a headphone thread so my initial impression was the Jotunheim 2 is pretty solidly constructed. Surprisingly hefty for a small unit. I initially hooked it up to my Elac Navis active speakers on my desk top balanced but I could not get any output into my Elac actives. I knew they worked single ended with my previous dac pre the project s2. So I hooked them up single ended and they are working singled ended ok. I have not used the elacs balanced before so at this point is it the Elacs or is it the Jotunheim 2 ? I have to run it in before I can get any real idea of its performance. Initially it seems to be much better as a preamp than the projects chip op amp preamp section.


----------



## tincanear

buson160man said:


> Well my new Jotunheim 2 finally showed up at 730 tonight. I do not like Fed Ex . I prefer UPS they are much more reliable on their deliveries. But this is a headphone thread so my initial impression was the Jotunheim 2 is pretty solidly constructed. Surprisingly hefty for a small unit. I initially hooked it up to my Elac Navis active speakers on my desk top balanced but I could not get any output into my Elac actives. I knew they worked single ended with my previous dac pre the project s2. So I hooked them up single ended and they are working singled ended ok. I have not used the elacs balanced before so at this point is it the Elacs or is it the Jotunheim 2 ? I have to run it in before I can get any real idea of its performance. Initially it seems to be much better as a preamp than the projects chip op amp preamp section.


Jot 2 has front panel switch that mutes the preamp outs (both SE RCA and XLR).  also, do the Elac actives have an input selector switch to choose between RCA, XLR, etc...?


----------



## portalheadd (Jul 2, 2021)

cgb3 said:


> Do you think your delivery address may have something to do with the delay (assuming Iran is actually your location)?
> 
> Frankly, I'm surprised Schiit ships to Iran.


Actually Delivery address is my friends address in UAE. He will get it and hand it over to me. I have bought from schiit before several time to exact same address. Iran is banned from every where. Of course schiit wont ship to iran.


----------



## buson160man

tincanear said:


> Jot 2 has front panel switch that mutes the preamp outs (both SE RCA and XLR).  also, do the Elac actives have an input selector switch to choose between RCA, XLR, etc...?


Thank you for the suggestion. I looked at the elac website and saw that there was a picture of the back control panel on the elac navis and there is a 3 position source switch on the panel. Thank you for the suggestion. I will try it tomorrow . I  did see a suggestion to use the balanced inputs because they are apparently quieter .


----------



## Gorillaphant

Gorillaphant said:


> Hey folks, dumb question but is there a painless way to remove the rubber feet from the Jotunheim 2? I bought these to create a bigger gap between my Jot2 and Bifrost 2 but I don't want to scratch up the surface of either unit.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08CRK31S2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Still looking for some advice on this if anyone can offer advice or suggestions.


----------



## jonathan c

Gorillaphant said:


> Still looking for some advice on this if anyone can offer advice or suggestions.


Are the feet screwed in or are they glued on?


----------



## Gorillaphant

jonathan c said:


> Are the feet screwed in or are they glued on?


I was able to get them out using an eyeglass screwdriver as suggested by another user. They aren't screwed in or glued on - it's more of a mushroom shape and kind of plugs in if that makes sense. I just didn't see any details about it published or posted and didn't want to accidentally cause damage.


----------



## In1unison

Gorillaphant said:


> Still looking for some advice on this if anyone can offer advice or suggestions.


I kept the feet and used these isolators


----------



## AnnoyingNewGuy

In1unison said:


> I kept the feet and used these isolators


What are these for?


----------



## omniweltall

AnnoyingNewGuy said:


> What are these for?


To stack Jot 2 on top of something.


----------



## In1unison

AnnoyingNewGuy said:


> What are these for?


https://isoacoustics.com/pro-audio-isolation-products/iso-puck-series/


----------



## buson160man

In1unison said:


> I kept the feet and used these isolators


I have been using the bronze and the blue isolation feet on some of my other pieces with very good results. The isoacoustics pucks definitely work.


----------



## buson160man

Well I have been using the Jotunheim 2 for a couple of weeks now. The schiit seems to be fleshing in nicely. I  hooked up my new silnote morpheus ref II xlr cables to my elac navis active speakers on my desk top. I have to give them some time to flesh in as well . I shall see.


----------



## buson160man

In1unison said:


> I kept the feet and used these isolators


I have used the better isoacoustics pucks. I have the bronze and indigo feet and have been using them in my other system and they work very well. The improvement they provide is audible.. Plus they are more reasonably priced than some of the other isolation feet on the market.


----------



## Smoothstereo

buson160man said:


> Well I have been using the Jotunheim 2 for a couple of weeks now. The schiit seems to be fleshing in nicely. I  hooked up my new silnote morpheus ref II xlr cables to my elac navis active speakers on my desk top. I have to give them some time to flesh in as well . I shall see.


Nice, did you get the Morpheus Reference II Series II or the Morpheus Reference Series II? I was thinking about buying a pair too. Let me know which one you got and how they perform.


----------



## buson160man (Jul 13, 2021)

Smoothstereo said:


> Nice, did you get the Morpheus Reference II Series II or the Morpheus Reference Series II? I was thinking about buying a pair too. Let me know which one you got and how they perform.


I got the XLR Morpheus Reference II series II . So far so good. Been playing movies to break them in. The Jotenheim 2 is sounding pretty dynamic lot of weight to the sound so far. Pretty natural sounding in the quieter passages so far. I have one of silnotes single ended interconnects I am using in my other system with my Burson conductor 3 ref  to my Rogue Rh-5. I really like the performance of the single ended so Maybe the balance XLR performs even better time will tell. So far silnotes are the interconnects of choice for me. Would be interesting to check out  silnotes next step up in interconnects.


----------



## Odin412

My Jotunheim has arrived! Much fun to come.


----------



## In1unison

Odin412 said:


> My Jotunheim has arrived! Much fun to come.


Enjoy!


----------



## Smoothstereo (Jul 13, 2021)

buson160man said:


> I got the XLR Morpheus Reference II series II . So far so good. Been playing movies to break them in. The Jotenheim 2 is sounding pretty dynamic lot of weight to the sound so far. Pretty natural sounding in the quieter passages so far. I have one of silnotes single ended interconnects I am using in my other system with my Burson conductor 3 ref  to my Rogue Rh-5. I really like the performance of the single ended so Maybe the balance XLR performs even better time will tell. So far silnotes are the interconnects of choice for me. Would be interesting to check out  silnotes next step up in interconnects.


Thanks, once they settle in, let me know what are the audio traits of the Ref II Series II. Trying to see if this will synergize in my system.


----------



## Odin412

Adding my early impressions from my recently arrived Jotunheim 2.

I’ve been interested in the Jotunheim 2 ever since it was announced. I was not a huge fan of the original Jotunheim – it had a ‘metallic’ tinge to its treble that bothered me, and I wanted to listen to the new one before placing an order. However, a recent visit to the Schiitr convinced me that the new Jotunheim is indeed a different beast than the original one, so I placed the order and after a bit of waiting the shipment arrived.

My chain is Windows 10 laptop running J River, Bifrost Multibit – SYS – distribution amp – Jotunheim 2 – Focal Elear. I’ll get around to trying other headphones and comparing with other amps later. (It will be quite tempting to compare the Jotunheim 2 to the Cavalli Liquid Carbon and Liquid Gold X, both of which are balanced amps, but all in good time.)

I started listening using the single-ended output after letting the Jotunheim 2 warm up. It gets warm to the touch, but not so hot that you can’t keep your hand on it. The sound was enjoyable, smooth and pleasant with an especially nice midrange. However, the amp really came to life when I switched to the balanced output. The bass was punchy and juicy, the midrange was vivid and expressive and the treble was smooth and non-fatiguing. However, the one thing that really stood out was the drive of the music – I think this is what the Brits call PRaT (Pace, Rhythm and Timing). It basically is the quality that makes to bob your head or tap your feet to the music, and I experienced that quality more than I have with any other amp in recent memory. And I wasn’t playing any audiophile demo tracks at all – Liz Phair, AC/DC, Status Quo and other classic rock. The Jotunheim 2 really encouraged me to dig into my music library and I enjoyed every track that I played, and that’s wat it’s all about if you ask me. Great job, Schiit team!


----------



## portalheadd (Jul 17, 2021)

hello folks. MY question may be odd and irrelevant but has anyone here heard both Jot2 and Ifi Pro Ican and can provide any sort of comparison? I know it does not make sense regarding of Price differences and use scenarios, but purely just based of sonic performance ignoring all of Ican pro somewhat nonsense features and all.. let's say I have an Arya and HD600 or some Audeze or Focal. regarding of punch, Dynamics, engagement factor, staging, detail representation, separation and overall coherency and most importantly ability of make music come to life, how these to stack up against each other? ignoring price differences. I had a brief experience with pro Ican and it somehow sounded like overly thick in a not warm kinda way? kinda felt like music was being forced to play. but I really wont comment on pro Ican since I just briefly heard it. thanks in advance


----------



## buson160man

buson160man said:


> I got the XLR Morpheus Reference II series II . So far so good. Been playing movies to break them in. The Jotenheim 2 is sounding pretty dynamic lot of weight to the sound so far. Pretty natural sounding in the quieter passages so far. I have one of silnotes single ended interconnects I am using in my other system with my Burson conductor 3 ref  to my Rogue Rh-5. I really like the performance of the single ended so Maybe the balance XLR performs even better time will tell. So far silnotes are the interconnects of choice for me. Would be interesting to check out  silnotes next step up in interconnects.


I am still burning my new xlr Morpheus Ref 2 in but from my experience with my single ended versions I am sure it will be a good match. The Silnote cables offer a lot of bang for the buck. They have a very natural sound with vey nice midrange . They are definitely superior to my older nordost heimdall original version cable .


----------



## saunaboi17 (Jul 17, 2021)

portalheadd said:


> hello folks. MY question may be odd and irrelevant but has anyone here heard both Jot2 and Ifi Pro Ican and can provide any sort of comparison? I know it does not make sense regarding of Price differences and use scenarios, but purely just based of sonic performance ignoring all of Ican pro somewhat nonsense features and all.. let's say I have an Arya and HD600 or some Audeze or Focal. regarding of punch, Dynamics, engagement factor, staging, detail representation, separation and overall coherency and most importantly ability of make music come to life, how these to stack up against each other? ignoring price differences. I had a brief experience with pro Ican and it somehow sounded like overly thick in a not warm kinda way? kinda felt like music was being forced to play. but I really wont comment on pro Ican since I just briefly heard it. thanks in advance


While I don’t have the Jot2 (I’m currently waiting on mine to ship), I’ll chime in here because I’ve considered this comparison quite a bit. Im actually optimistic that the Jot2 will sound better than the ican pro. So, I’ve been running the Bifrost 2 into the ican pro for about a year. The biggest reason I wanted the ican was for its all of its flexibility with xbass, tubes, 3D, and inputs/outputs. After a year of using, the only thing I still care about is xbass. All this to say, I think around 75% of the ican pro cost is for all the flexibility and features, not necessarily sound quality. Now that schiit has released the Lokius to replace my xbass addiction, I’ve decided to get the Jot 2 so I can get the same or better sound quality, have a matching schiit stack, and have money left over from a bunch of features I dont care about anymore.

I read a pretty lengthy/ detailed comparison between the Jot 1 and ican pro on some other forum and they said the sound quality was actually pretty similar. So when factoring in all the revisions between the Jot 1 and 2 and just the general reliability and great design happening at schiit, I’m confident the Jot2 sound quality will be great. I realize I’m not discussing the tonal characteristics you mentioned, but its difficult to when I haven’t had another amp to A/B with in over a year.


----------



## Odin412

One of the fun things to do when getting a new amp is to try various headphones with it. I have given the Beyerdynamic T1.2 a try over the last few days and I have to say that I've never heard the T1.2 sound better. The treble of the T1.2 can sound bright if it doesn't pair well with the amp, but the Jotunheim 2 using the balanced cable is a great combo. The midrange is vivid and expressive and the treble is smooth and extended without getting bright or grating.


----------



## Crepusculum

I just received my Jotunheim 2 yesterday and am using my iFi ZEN DAC V2 as the DAC into the Jot 2 right now. I have plans to get a different DAC in the future. So far I really can't tell much of a difference through my Focal Radiance, the gain + is more impactful than running the iFi as a combo and I leave it off on the Jot2 where I did use it on the iFi. I really would like to find a companion DAC that has a display that shows the bit rate ect... because I think that is fun, I like the tone of the iFi DAC though, I have never tried anything else.


----------



## HanselPA (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi everyone!! I ordered my Jot2 in black 11 weeks ago, no module at all, just the amp and still there is no date for Schiit to send it.
I was wondering if any of you ordered during May and already have it??? My order was in the first week of May.
 Thanks!!


----------



## Crepusculum

HanselPA said:


> Hi everyone!! I ordered my Jot2 11 weeks ago, no module at all, just the amp and still there is no date for Schiit to send it.
> I was wondering if any of you ordered during May and already have it??? My order was in the first week of May.
> Thanks!!


I ordered mine last Thursday and got it Sunday. But I ordered the silver, the black says it is backordered many weeks out.


----------



## HanselPA

Crepusculum said:


> I ordered mine last Thursday and got it Sunday. But I ordered the silver, the black says it is backordered many weeks out.


Wow!!! That was fast!!! Yes, I ordered mine in black. I have to edit my first post.
Thanks!!


----------



## Odin412

HanselPA said:


> Wow!!! That was fast!!! Yes, I ordered mine in black. I have to edit my first post.
> Thanks!!



I ordered my silver unit in late June and it arrived a couple of weeks later - much quicker than expected. So it's possible that the black color is driving the delivery time. Hang in there - it's worth the wait.


----------



## mintshows

HanselPA said:


> Wow!!! That was fast!!! Yes, I ordered mine in black. I have to edit my first post.
> Thanks!!


Yeah... I ordered my Black (No Mod) Jot on 5/4 and it still hasn't shipped. We're in the same boat! I check impatiently each day.....EVENTUALLY.

Not to bum you out too much, but I've seen a couple guys with orders from March / April waiting too.  Not sure why the holdup is only on the Black.  Assumption obviously is that they can't get the black shell in.


----------



## Rattle

Ordered my Jot 2 right at launch end of December last year. Still love it, it pairs so well with Aeolus it makes me forget about tube amps. Insane value ! It has this interesting treble energy that's not fatiguing or grating and it can bump pretty hard. No complaints or issues so far !


----------



## PopZeus

Crepusculum said:


> I just received my Jotunheim 2 yesterday and am using my iFi ZEN DAC V2 as the DAC into the Jot 2 right now. I have plans to get a different DAC in the future. So far I really can't tell much of a difference through my Focal Radiance, the gain + is more impactful than running the iFi as a combo and I leave it off on the Jot2 where I did use it on the iFi. I really would like to find a companion DAC that has a display that shows the bit rate ect... because I think that is fun, I like the tone of the iFi DAC though, I have never tried anything else.


Denafrips Ares II pairs well with the Jot 2. It shows you the sample rate but it's just tiny LEDs.


----------



## buson160man

I recently purchased the Jottenheim 2 with the mutibit dac option. It sounds okay on my desktop set up. But after looking at currawrong's review I had doubts on my decision to get the onboard dac trying to keep things simple on my crowded desktop set up. I have been researching other dac options including the chords and Aries ii . I have to have a unit with a small footprint.  There is no room for standard size dacs. That limits my options which made shopping a bit easier but shuts out some really nice dac options. Oh well things are what they are. I decided to pul the trigger on the Bifrost 2 dac. I want to pair it in balanced fashion with my Jottenheim 2 . I am using elac Naviis active speakers on my desk top set up. _ I pulled the trigger on the Bifrost 2 dac yesterday. I ordered mine in silver to match my Jottenheim 2 . Hopefully the silver units are easier to get. I read that the black units are more in demand. Hoping for a bit more detail from the bf2 as opposed to the multi bit dac in my jottenheim 2._


----------



## omniweltall (Jul 26, 2021)

buson160man said:


> I recently purchased the Jottenheim 2 with the mutibit dac option. It sounds okay on my desktop set up. But after looking at currawrong's review I had doubts on my decision to get the onboard dac trying to keep things simple on my crowded desktop set up. I have been researching other dac options including the chords and Aries ii . I have to have a unit with a small footprint.  There is no room for standard size dacs. That limits my options which made shopping a bit easier but shuts out some really nice dac options. Oh well things are what they are. I decided to pul the trigger on the Bifrost 2 dac. I want to pair it in balanced fashion with my Jottenheim 2 . I am using elac Naviis active speakers on my desk top set up. _ I pulled the trigger on the Bifrost 2 dac yesterday. I ordered mine in silver to match my Jottenheim 2 . Hopefully the silver units are easier to get. I read that the black units are more in demand. Hoping for a bit more detail from the bf2 as opposed to the multi bit dac in my jottenheim 2._


I have never heard of the multibit DAC in the Jot 2, but it is at the level (or lower) of the Mimby. I've had the Mimby before. Definite improvement there if you fo with Bifrost 2. Similar tonality, but better across the board.


----------



## SolaVirtus

buson160man said:


> I recently purchased the Jottenheim 2 with the mutibit dac option. It sounds okay on my desktop set up. But after looking at currawrong's review I had doubts on my decision to get the onboard dac trying to keep things simple on my crowded desktop set up. I have been researching other dac options including the chords and Aries ii . I have to have a unit with a small footprint.  There is no room for standard size dacs. That limits my options which made shopping a bit easier but shuts out some really nice dac options. Oh well things are what they are. I decided to pul the trigger on the Bifrost 2 dac. I want to pair it in balanced fashion with my Jottenheim 2 . I am using elac Naviis active speakers on my desk top set up. _ I pulled the trigger on the Bifrost 2 dac yesterday. I ordered mine in silver to match my Jottenheim 2 . Hopefully the silver units are easier to get. I read that the black units are more in demand. Hoping for a bit more detail from the bf2 as opposed to the multi bit dac in my jottenheim 2._


I moved from a Modi Multibit to Bifrost 2 (feeding Jot2) and could tell an improvement. I did some quasi-blinded comparisons, but nothing seriously rigorous. I imagine the Multibit card might be fairly close to the mimby, but can't speak to that from experience.


----------



## Odin412

One of the fun things that sometimes happen when you get a new headphone amp is that it breathes new life into some of the less used members of your headphone collection. I decided to try how the Jotunheim 2 would work with my 30+ years old Beyerdynamic DT990. The 990 has very high impedance (600 ohm) and very low sensitivity so it requires a good amp to provide even a moderate listening volume. Wimpy amps need not apply. The 990 also has the classic bright-leaning Beyerdynamic sound and it can sound harsh and strident with amps that it does not like. I’m happy to report that the Jotunheim 2 both drives the 990 effortlessly (on the high gain setting) and makes it sound very good with deep bass, clear and open midrange and extended airy highs. I’m very treble-sensitive so to my ears the treble can still get too hot at times, but for most tracks it sounds rather good. So good, in fact, that it makes me wonder a bit how much the headphone sound quality in general has really advanced in the past 30 years.


----------



## In1unison

Odin412 said:


> One of the fun things that sometimes happen when you get a new headphone amp is that it breathes new life into some of the less used members of your headphone collection. I decided to try how the Jotunheim 2 would work with my 30+ years old Beyerdynamic DT990. The 990 has very high impedance (600 ohm) and very low sensitivity so it requires a good amp to provide even a moderate listening volume. Wimpy amps need not apply. The 990 also has the classic bright-leaning Beyerdynamic sound and it can sound harsh and strident with amps that it does not like. I’m happy to report that the Jotunheim 2 both drives the 990 effortlessly (on the high gain setting) and makes it sound very good with deep bass, clear and open midrange and extended airy highs. I’m very treble-sensitive so to my ears the treble can still get too hot at times, but for most tracks it sounds rather good. So good, in fact, that it makes me wonder a bit how much the headphone sound quality in general has really advanced in the past 30 years.


Yep, pairing Jot2, in my case, with Beyerdynamic T1.2 was a revelation


----------



## jonathan c

Odin412 said:


> One of the fun things that sometimes happen when you get a new headphone amp is that it breathes new life into some of the less used members of your headphone collection. I decided to try how the Jotunheim 2 would work with my 30+ years old Beyerdynamic DT990. The 990 has very high impedance (600 ohm) and very low sensitivity so it requires a good amp to provide even a moderate listening volume. Wimpy amps need not apply. The 990 also has the classic bright-leaning Beyerdynamic sound and it can sound harsh and strident with amps that it does not like. I’m happy to report that the Jotunheim 2 both drives the 990 effortlessly (on the high gain setting) and makes it sound very good with deep bass, clear and open midrange and extended airy highs. I’m very treble-sensitive so to my ears the treble can still get too hot at times, but for most tracks it sounds rather good. So good, in fact, that it makes me wonder a bit how much the headphone sound quality in general has really advanced in the past 30 years.


Interesting h/p/a portfolio: Woo Audio WA6 and Schiit Jotunheim…I actually bought one of the last Schiit Mjolnir II (hybrid tube/ss) which I had capacitor modified…


----------



## Odin412

In1unison said:


> Yep, pairing Jot2, in my case, with Beyerdynamic T1.2 was a revelation



Absolutely! I had the same experience with that combo.


----------



## Odin412

jonathan c said:


> Interesting h/p/a portfolio: Woo Audio WA6 and Schiit Jotunheim…I actually bought one of the last Schiit Mjolnir II (hybrid tube/ss) which I had capacitor modified…


Absolutely! And I still have my original Valhalla - it's a great combo with the HD650.


----------



## jriems

Odin412 said:


> One of the fun things that sometimes happen when you get a new headphone amp is that it breathes new life into some of the less used members of your headphone collection. I decided to try how the Jotunheim 2 would work with my 30+ years old Beyerdynamic DT990. The 990 has very high impedance (600 ohm) and very low sensitivity so it requires a good amp to provide even a moderate listening volume. Wimpy amps need not apply. The 990 also has the classic bright-leaning Beyerdynamic sound and it can sound harsh and strident with amps that it does not like. I’m happy to report that the Jotunheim 2 both drives the 990 effortlessly (on the high gain setting) and makes it sound very good with deep bass, clear and open midrange and extended airy highs. I’m very treble-sensitive so to my ears the treble can still get too hot at times, but for most tracks it sounds rather good. So good, in fact, that it makes me wonder a bit how much the headphone sound quality in general has really advanced in the past 30 years.


As you can see from my avatar, I know of what you speak.  My 600 ohm 990s are 37 years old this year. I also tested them out on my Jot2/BF2 rig, and they do sound very good. I never had enough power to run them correctly during their (and my) youth, and this is probably the best they've ever sounded.

I do have to say, however, that headphone sound quality has definitely advanced over these last 3 decades. My Focal OG Clears are many, many levels better than my OG 990s. Still it's fun to put the OG 990s through their paces again with a good amp pairing.


----------



## blackdragon87

Rattle said:


> Ordered my Jot 2 right at launch end of December last year. Still love it, it pairs so well with Aeolus it makes me forget about tube amps. Insane value ! It has this interesting treble energy that's not fatiguing or grating and it can bump pretty hard. No complaints or issues so far !



it is great with my atticus as well


----------



## buson160man

I recently purchased a Jottenheim 2 . I added a audience forte 3 power cable and it was a very nice improvement for the Jottenheim 2 . You can purchase one at the cable company for about 150 dollars on special reduced from 200 dollars for a 6 foot power cable. This cord is comparable to the shunyata venom value priced cable for a lower cost. It brings a nice all around improvement to the Jottenheim 2 without breaking the bank.


----------



## buson160man (Jun 5, 2022)

Well now that I have a bit of time on the jottenheim 2 it is sounding pretty nice with my elac Naviis active speakers on my desk top. Especially on the lower frequencies and pretty decent dynamics. Just wish my naviis speakers were a little better on the upper frequencies. Miss the heil air motion tweeter I had in my old emotiva airmotive 5 actives. But in all other areas the Elac Naviis is a lot better. I am supposed to get my Bifrost 2 dac tomorrow. I am really looking forward to the combination of the jottenheim 2 and the bifrost 2. Read a lot of good things about the pair together.
(Posted edit on June 5th 2022) Well I am pulling out all the stops on my desk top set up._ I am using isoacoustic bronze isolation pucks under both the  Schiit Jottenheim 2 and the Schiit Bifrost 2 dac._ I have hooked up a audio sensibilities harmonic tech ac10 power cord to both my Jottenheim2 and to my schiit bifrost 2 dac in my desk top. I now have harmonic tech ac10 power cables on my Elac Naviis active speakers as well on my desk top and it is now a much more resolute set up. The dynamics and bass are noticeably improved probably the midrange and clarity of the Naviis speaker is much improved as well. I have more listening to do yet but the Naviis speakers are sounding better. I also found the sound of the high gain position a bit bright sounding . I switched the gain switch to the low gain position and in my set up the speaker sounds better in that position.


----------



## parasubvert

HanselPA said:


> Hi everyone!! I ordered my Jot2 in black 11 weeks ago, no module at all, just the amp and still there is no date for Schiit to send it.
> I was wondering if any of you ordered during May and already have it??? My order was in the first week of May.
> Thanks!!


For what it’s worth, my Jot2 black no mod is still on back order from 3/31.


----------



## mintshows

parasubvert said:


> For what it’s worth, my Jot2 black no mod is still on back order from 3/31.


FYI, I emailed Schiit earlier last week and basically said if they don't think the Black (no mod) Jotunheim 2s will ship anytime soon, I'd take a Silver if it could ship out now since it's in stock.

Customer service emailed me to let me know they were getting black casings late last week or sometime this week.  I decided to just keep the order some more. My OCD probably won't be happy with a Silver Jot on top of my Black Bifrost 2 😂.

Hopefully if they get the casings in this week, they'll start shipping some out over the next couple. I'm sure @Jason Stoddard can correct me if I'm way off base here. 

 (My order date was 5/4 fwiw).


----------



## Bimbleton

I'd love to grab a Jot 2, but realistically a portable rig would get much more use.
Does anyone have a portable DAC/amp that sounds as enjoyable or is as resolving as a Jotunheim 2?


----------



## mintshows

Bimbleton said:


> I'd love to grab a Jot 2, but realistically a portable rig would get much more use.
> Does anyone have a portable DAC/amp that sounds as enjoyable or is as resolving as a Jotunheim 2?


I imagine it's hard to find anything "portable" that could compete with the Jot 2 on all fronts, but the Qudelix-5K seems to be the go-to if you want great portability. Probably worth giving it a try and returning it if it doesn't match your expectations as it's just a hair over $100.00


----------



## Bimbleton

mintshows said:


> I imagine it's hard to find anything "portable" that could compete with the Jot 2 on all fronts, but the Qudelix-5K seems to be the go-to if you want great portability. Probably worth giving it a try and returning it if it doesn't match your expectations as it's just a hair over $100.00


That's my main squeeze right now! I love it... just wondering if anyone's found anything more resolving than that. 
Gonna give the iDSD signature a whirl.


----------



## Friskyseal

I'm waiting on black Jot, too. 6/22 so a bit later than you guys. It's literally just the lid and I'd assume the rest of it is all built so once the lids arrive it shouldn't take too long, hopefully.


----------



## cgb3

Bimbleton said:


> I'd love to grab a Jot 2, but realistically a portable rig would get much more use.
> Does anyone have a portable DAC/amp that sounds as enjoyable or is as resolving as a Jotunheim 2?


Curious. How do you think similar sound could come from a smaller enclosure?

For people with no exposure to physics: https://www.codrey.com/dc-circuits/ohms-law-heat-power/


----------



## Bimbleton

cgb3 said:


> Curious. How do you think similar sound could come from a smaller enclosure?
> 
> For people with no exposure to physics: https://www.codrey.com/dc-circuits/ohms-law-heat-power/


Guess good things don’t come in small packages, as I’m sure you know from personal experience.


----------



## cgb3

Bimbleton said:


> Thanks for the personal attack. Happy hearing.


----------



## Bimbleton

How’s the bass slam with the Jotunheim? Are folks satisfied with the low end of this amp? Most YouTube reviewers say it’s pretty robust. (Probably depends a lot on the headphones used, but just wanted to get subjective impressions)


----------



## Rattle

Bimbleton said:


> How’s the bass slam with the Jotunheim? Are folks satisfied with the low end of this amp? Most YouTube reviewers say it’s pretty robust. (Probably depends a lot on the headphones used, but just wanted to get subjective impressions)


Bass is great well controlled and articulates crazy good for a $400 amp. Usually you have to pay quite a bit more for decent quality bass. It can slam as well.


----------



## omniweltall (Aug 4, 2021)

One thing about the Jot 2's bass presentation is that it is different than most SS amps I know. It is more rounded, rather than razor sharp. In this case, it is similar to tube amps.

The bass is also very hefty and hits like a hammer. You can feel it, not only hear it. Texture comes out very well, well above its price point. It even gave SS amps much more expensive a run for its money.

Another thing I think Jot 2 has been misunderstood is on the detail part. I heard a few times from youtube reviewers that Jot 2 loses out in detail to bla bla amps. Jot 2 is a very dynamic and exciting amp, but it doesn't throw macro details to your face. Partly because it is a thicker sounding amp. Partly also because it is also a subtler amp when it comes to macro details. It is lively and dynamic, but also rounded in its delivery at the same time. But it does really well in micro detail and nuances. In fact, it even gave SS amps well above its price a run for its money. Think of it as HD600 vs Sundara/Ananda. Most youtube reviewers will probably say Sundara/Ananda is more detailed. Yes when it comes to macro details. Because of the tuning and thinner character, it is easier to notice it. But when it comes to micro detail, Sundara/Ananda oversmooth/simplifies information that the HD600 doesn't.

One last thing and probably most important aspect that I think most youtube reviewers missed out is micro dynamic. Most don't cover this. And those who cover dynamics mostly mean macro dynamic and more relates to bass slam. The Jot 2 do both well, but it is micro dynamic that it shines imo, because most SS amps I know don't do this well at all, even the ones costing above $2000. Let alone those amps compared to the Jot 2 in those reviews. And this is noticable mostly in the mids, which makes it very lively and "soulful", especially with vocals. SS amps are usually flat in this area. This is tube amps' arena usually.

It is a very unique SS amp. Never heard anything like it before. Like everything else, it has its strengths and flaws. But most reviews do not cover it enough imo. Many reviewers are also too attached to price. Not surprised it is an understated amp imo.


----------



## Rattle

omniweltall said:


> One thing about the Jot 2's bass presentation is that it is different than most SS amps I know. It is more rounded, rather than razor sharp thin. In this case, it is similar to tube amps.
> 
> The bass is also very hefty and hits like a hammer. You can feel it, not only hear it. Texture comes out very well, well above its price point. It even gave SS amps much much more expensive a run for its money.
> 
> ...


Best post in thread.


----------



## Bimbleton

omniweltall said:


> One thing about the Jot 2's bass presentation is that it is different than most SS amps I know. It is more rounded, rather than razor sharp thin. In this case, it is similar to tube amps.
> 
> The bass is also very hefty and hits like a hammer. You can feel it, not only hear it. Texture comes out very well, well above its price point. It even gave SS amps much much more expensive a run for its money.
> 
> ...


I think you just convinced me to buy one.


----------



## Smoothstereo

Ditto on what Omniweltall said. For $400, you can't get any better amp than this and with a 5 year warranty !


----------



## omniweltall (Aug 4, 2021)

Bimbleton said:


> I think you just convinced me to buy one.


Imo, I think you should consider its character and strengths/weaknesses, whether it is in line with your taste and priorities. It does a lot really surprisingly good, but it also imparts its character, which may not be in line with your taste. Also, one interesting thing about taste, just because you don't like its character now, it doesn't mean you won't like it later. It takes a while to understand it, because it is quite different than your usual SS amps. Your brain/ear may need time to adjust. I was quite surprised when I first heard it, and a lot of conflicting opinions for a while until it settled down.

Secondly and more importantly, you should consider whether it synergizes with your DAC and headphones.

I don't think it is a simple better or worse question. This is quite a polarizing amp. Direct comparison with the usual SS amps is trickier.


----------



## Bimbleton

omniweltall said:


> Imo, I think you should consider its character and strengths/weaknesses, whether it is in line with your taste and priorities. It does a lot really surprisingly good, but it also imparts its character, which may not be in line with your taste. Also, one interesting thing about taste, just because you don't like its character now, it doesn't mean you won't like it later. It takes a while to understand it, because it is quite different than your usual SS amps. Your brain/ear may need time to adjust. I was quite surprised when I first heard it, and a lot of conflicting opinions for a while until it settled down.
> 
> Secondly and more importantly, you should consider whether it synergizes with your DAC and headphones.
> 
> I don't think it is a simple better or worse question. This is quite a polarizing amp. Direct comparison with the usual SS amps is trickier.


Very good point. After a lot of trial and error with lots of headphones and a few amps, I’ve realized a few things.

- Preference is the Harman target, minus ~2db of treble, so a touch warm
- Don’t like mid bass bloat
- Value good bass slam (something the Singxer lacked)
- Appreciate a good volume range (so not too much gain)
- Can tell resolving gear from non-resolving gear

I think the Jot 2 will be a good match for my LCD-X ‘21, except for the volume range. And I’ll aim to pair it with a Bifrost 2.

Just tried an iDsd Signature, and while it is a lovely device — warm, feature-rich, shockingly deep bass — it’s too clunky and too easy to bump the volume knob and deafen myself.

I think I’ll keep the Qudelix as my portable rig, and aim for a Bifrost2/Jot2 combo for desktop listening.


----------



## omniweltall

Bimbleton said:


> Very good point. After a lot of trial and error with lots of headphones and a few amps, I’ve realized a few things.
> 
> - Preference is the Harman target, minus ~2db of treble, so a touch warm
> - Don’t like mid bass bloat
> ...


So far Bifrost 2/Jot 2 sound very good with all planars I tried. My brain loves it.


----------



## Rattle

I'm Aeolus blackwood pretty much all the time now. I've heard a lot of amps some 4-7x the cost both SS and Tube and I stopped considering more expensive amps for now. I was lucky enough to get one basically right at launch in December Christmas week. Been flawless as well with BF2.


----------



## tamleo

Bimbleton said:


> I think you just convinced me to buy one.


Some members on a forum named Sbaf wrote some reviews about the Jot 2. I think you should check that topics. Especially the 2 last pages, there were some reviews from members whose opinions were very similar to what I heard so I trusted them very much. They have owned many headamps as well. The reviews got throughly both Jot2's pros and cons..


----------



## j0val

omniweltall said:


> So far Bifrost 2/Jot 2 sound very good with all planars I tried. My brain loves it.



Good to hear. I currently have a Bifrost 2 and waiting for a Jot 2 that I ordered 10 weeks ago. That’s the final piece to my Empyrean setup.


----------



## jriems

Great synergy with this setup. Been using it for around 2 months now. Just added a Bluesound Node 2i into the mix to replace an Andover Audio Songbird, and it sounds even better.


----------



## jonathan c (Aug 9, 2021)

.


----------



## busseysound

jriems said:


> Great synergy with this setup. Been using it for around 2 months now. Just added a Bluesound Node 2i into the mix to replace an Andover Audio Songbird, and it sounds even better.


I have this exact same setup.  Change that headphone cable and use balanced if you aren't already. - the difference surprised me.


----------



## jriems

busseysound said:


> I have this exact same setup.  Change that headphone cable and use balanced if you aren't already. - the difference surprised me.


Yep, I'm already running balanced with a Hart Audio Cables system.


----------



## Alcophone

buson160man said:


> Well my new *Jotunheim* 2 finally showed up at 730 tonight.





buson160man said:


> The *Jotenheim* 2 is sounding pretty dynamic lot of weight to the sound so far.





buson160man said:


> I recently purchased the *Jottenheim* 2 with the mutibit dac option.


Congratulations to your new Yottenheim 2!


----------



## bboris77 (Aug 17, 2021)

This is for people who find a slightly increased resistance of the Alps RK27114 annoying. For me it was not a huge problem, but I wanted to try a slightly longer knob (ha-ha) to make sure my fingertips would not catch the preamp switch. This Audio Note brushed chrome knob fit the bill perfectly even though it is expensive.

Its dimensions are: 30mm Diameter x 25mm H; fits 6mm shaft. It is heavy as hell (140 grams), and this helps overcome any pot resistance. It feels super smooth to turn. The extra 3mm of depth/height compared to the original pot are not an issue at all because the hex screw is positioned closer to the base of the potentiometer compared to the original knob. All it does is extend a bit further away from the amplifier which I find useful.

My Jotunheim 2 came with a slotted 6mm shaft with a hex screw on the pot instead of a D-shaped flat shaft.

Finally, I like the fact that it has a volume indicator engraved on the side of the knob which is super easy to see in my setup.

I got mine at Parts Connexion in Canada. I did not post a link because I'm not sure if that's ok, but it's easy to find.


EDIT:

Further update on the Audio Note knob. It is not as great as it first seemed. Firstly, the brushed chrome is not actually either brushed or chrome. It is simply flat matte painted brass. I checked directly with the manufacturer after I could not see any brush marks on the surface.

The problem with that is that the knob has absolutely no texture on its sides, nor is it slightly sticky like the original glossy knob is. The flat matte paint on the Audio note knob ends up having almost no grip as it is very slippery. That kind of negates all the benefits of its higher weight. I realized that after my Jot 2 warmed up to its normal running temperature, as the pot becomes slightly harder to turn then. At least now I know that Schiit put some thought in selecting the original knob.

The polished chrome version or the glossy black version of Audio Note knob may actually be ergonomically superior to the flat paint "simulated chrome" version.


----------



## jonathan c

bboris77 said:


> This is for people who find a slightly increased resistance of the Alps RK27114 annoying. For me it was not a huge problem, but I wanted to try a slightly longer knob (ha-ha) to make sure my fingertips would not catch the preamp switch. This Audio Note brushed chrome knob fit the bill perfectly even though it is expensive.
> 
> Its dimensions are: 30mm Diameter x 25mm H; fits 6mm shaft. It is heavy as hell (140 grams), and this helps overcome any pot resistance. It feels super smooth to turn. The extra 3mm of depth/height compared to the original pot are not an issue at all because the hex screw is positioned closer to the base of the potentiometer compared to the original knob. All it does is extend a bit further away from the amplifier which I find useful.
> 
> ...


Volume on viagra…


----------



## Bimbleton

Quick question about volume — how’s the usable volume range in the Jot 2 with a sensitive headphone like the LCD-X?


----------



## bboris77 (Aug 16, 2021)

Bimbleton said:


> Quick question about volume — how’s the usable volume range in the Jot 2 with a sensitive headphone like the LCD-X?


It really depends on whether you are using a balanced DAC, a balanced connection to your headphones and low/high gain mode. Worst case scenario in terms of having a very small range of volume would be feeding the Jot 2 with 4V balanced DAC, using the balanced output and the high gain mode. I find that in low gain, even with a 4V DAC and balanced output, it is possible to have a decent range of volume with full-size headphones. I don’t have the LCD-X, but my HD800S are not terribly power hungry, and I have them between 10 and 12 o’clock in low gain.

Edit: I noticed on the other thread that you are planning to use it with the Bifrost 2. I would just connect it using the RCA connection to the Jot 2. This will give you a much wider volume range and there will be no performance penalty if you use the XLR output on the Jot 2.


----------



## Bimbleton

bboris77 said:


> It really depends on whether you are using a balanced DAC, a balanced connection to your headphones and low/high gain mode. Worst case scenario in terms of having a very small range of volume would be feeding the Jot 2 with 4V balanced DAC, using the balanced output and the high gain mode. I find that in low gain, even with a 4V DAC and balanced output, it is possible to have a decent range of volume with full-size headphones. I don’t have the LCD-X, but my HD800S are not terribly power hungry, and I have them between 10 and 12 o’clock in low gain.
> 
> Edit: I noticed on the other thread that you are planning to use it with the Bifrost 2. I would just connect it using the RCA connection to the Jot 2. This will give you a much wider volume range and there will be no performance penalty if you use the XLR output on the Jot 2.


10-12 o’clock would be perfect! I’m strongly considering going for the Schiit Bifrost2/Jot2 combo that so many of you adore. That, or a Bifrost 2/Singxer SA-1 combo.

Looks like the HD800S and LCDX are both around 103db/mW, although with vastly different output impedence.


----------



## jonathan c

Bimbleton said:


> 10-12 o’clock would be perfect! I’m strongly considering going for the Schiit Bifrost2/Jot2 combo that so many of you adore. That, or a Bifrost 2/Singxer SA-1 combo.
> 
> Looks like the HD800S and LCDX are both around 103db/mW, although with vastly different output impedence.


In fact, taking stated impedance into account, the dB/V reads are: 103.8 for HD-800s and 108.4 dB/V for LCD-X.


----------



## bboris77

jonathan c said:


> Volume on viagra…


Keep in mind, the original Schiit knob is a high quality part as well. I may go back to it eventually as it has that classic Schiit look. The one I currently have on does address all the minor functional annoyances of the classic knob - it is much heavier which translates into smoother rotation, it’s longer which means less chance of accidentally touching the preamp switch and the visual volume indicator is on the side of the pot which makes it more visible.
One last thing about the Audio Note knob is that its set screw is significantly larger meaning it grips the pot shaft better. This likely gives it more torque when turning the knob.


----------



## jonathan c

bboris77 said:


> Keep in mind, the original Schiit knob is a high quality part as well. I may go back to it eventually as it has that classic Schiit look. The one I currently have on does address all the minor functional annoyances of the classic knob - it is much heavier which translates into smoother rotation, it’s longer which means less chance of accidentally touching the preamp switch and the visual volume indicator is on the side of the pot which makes it more visible.
> One last thing about the Audio Note knob is that its set screw is significantly larger meaning it grips the pot shaft better. This likely gives it more torque when turning the knob.


Great gear should feel great too!


----------



## omniweltall

I've been using SE connection and high gain from Bifrost 2 to Jot 2 for the past week and very happy with it. As stated, more volume pot room this way. 

But when I used Balanced connection and high gain in the past, I never had issue with the volume from my unit as well. And I used diverse headphones.


----------



## Bimbleton

omniweltall said:


> I've been using SE connection and high gain from Bifrost 2 to Jot 2 for the past week and very happy with it. As stated, more volume pot room this way.
> 
> But when I used Balanced connection and high gain in the past, I never had issue with the volume from my unit as well. And I used diverse headphones.


I think I’m just traumatized by that time I plugged my IEMs into Dragonfly Cobalt into a PC running Tidal. Set off something called “exclusive mode” which suddenly jacked the volume to 100 and nearly exploded my eardrums.

Thank you Jay-Z, very cool.


----------



## Smoothstereo

I have been using my Denon AH-D5200 (103 dB/mW, 24 Ohm) with my Jot2/BF2 combo with Balance in and out with High gain, and my volume dial is at most 8:30 to 8:45 position. Not a wide range per se, but I learned to get used to it and mastered the small incremental turns needed to get that sweet spot.


----------



## omniweltall

Smoothstereo said:


> I have been using my Denon AH-D5200 (103 dB/mW, 24 Ohm) with my Jot2/BF2 combo with Balance in and out with High gain, and my volume dial is at most 8:30 to 8:45 position. Not a wide range per se, but I learned to get used to it and mastered the small incremental turns needed to get that sweet spot.


Yeah, I used the same combo (Balanced and high gain) with Denon 7200. It was all right.


----------



## jriems

With my BF2/Jot2/Clear balanced on low gain, I can't listen comfortably much past 9 o'clock from my Node 2i, or 10 o'clock from my CD player.

I really wish there was more range. With 300ohm Senn 650, it's like 10/11.

I'm thinking about going SE from BF to Jot to provide a bit more range.


----------



## arar

I already had the volume pot range issues with the Magni and had to lower source (Windows) volume permanently to make the thing actually usable with slightly more sensitive headphones, not to even mention IEMs. Don't even want to think how Jot will be when I get around to actually getting it lol.

Really wish Schiit would stick the super low gain switch their IEMagni or whatever has on all their amps.


----------



## Alcophone

arar said:


> I already had the volume pot range issues with the Magni and had to lower source (Windows) volume permanently to make the thing actually usable with slightly more sensitive headphones, not to even mention IEMs. Don't even want to think how Jot will be when I get around to actually getting it lol.
> 
> Really wish Schiit would stick the super low gain switch their IEMagni or whatever has on all their amps.


The focus on more and more power seems to have gone too far. No headphone amp can drive all headphones, anyway (even Ragnarok 2 can't drive electrostatic ones, for instance). I suspect there's a point where something other than "moar power" is better for sound quality. Would be interesring to know if Jason had to make some compromises with the Jotunheim 2 to get this much power out of it. Otherwise there's little point, I guess.


----------



## jnak00

arar said:


> I already had the volume pot range issues with the Magni and had to lower source (Windows) volume permanently to make the thing actually usable with slightly more sensitive headphones, not to even mention IEMs. Don't even want to think how Jot will be when I get around to actually getting it lol.
> 
> Really wish Schiit would stick the super low gain switch their IEMagni or whatever has on all their amps.



I don't have super-sensitive headphones, but I have no issues with the volume control on the Jot 2, whereas I did with Magni 2 and Vali 2.  I think part of it is the Jot has a much nicer pot than Magni, so you don't get much, if any, channel imbalance at the bottom of the range.  This makes the lower end much more usable than in the Magni.


----------



## jonathan c

A question for Jotunheim owners. Has anyone tried using the Valhalla II as a preamplifier to the Jotunheim II, as a ‘Frankenstein’ way to synthesise a Mjolnir II?


----------



## jriems

jnak00 said:


> I don't have super-sensitive headphones, but I have no issues with the volume control on the Jot 2, whereas I did with Magni 2 and Vali 2.  I think part of it is the Jot has a much nicer pot than Magni, so you don't get much, if any, channel imbalance at the bottom of the range.  This makes the lower end much more usable than in the Magni.


I will agree that even in the 8-9 range I get zero channel imbalance, so it has not impeded my listening enjoyment.


----------



## HanselPA

parasubvert said:


> For what it’s worth, my Jot2 black no mod is still on back order from 3/31.


Hi! You seems to be the “older”one or at least the first on the list waiting for a Jot2 in black.
Their customer service told me by email about the black metal  getting in stock by  last week. Do you have any news from Schiit about your order?? I’m 5 weeks behind you. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## j0val

HanselPA said:


> Hi! You seems to be the “older”one or at least the first on the list waiting for a Jot2 in black.
> Their customer service told me by email about the black metal  getting in stock by  last week. Do you have any news from Schiit about your order?? I’m 5 weeks behind you.
> thanks in advance.



I messaged them about 2 weeks ago. They told me the black Jots wouldn’t start shipping for at least another few weeks. However, someone else told me a couple days ago their response said another 10-12 weeks.


----------



## HanselPA

j0val said:


> I messaged them about 2 weeks ago. They told me the black Jots wouldn’t start shipping for at least another few weeks. However, someone else told me a couple days ago their response said another 10-12 weeks.


🤪🤪🤪 I’m already on 15 weeks 🤪🤪🤪
That is crazy!!! 
My Bifrost and Asgard are black, my OCD won’t let me put a silver Jot in there, and I’m planning on buying a Lokius as well…in black………🥺

 Thanks !!!!


----------



## omniweltall

HanselPA said:


> 🤪🤪🤪 I’m already on 15 weeks 🤪🤪🤪
> That is crazy!!!
> My Bifrost and Asgard are black, my OCD won’t let me put a silver Jot in there, and I’m planning on buying a Lokius as well…in black………🥺
> 
> Thanks !!!!


Agreed. It would look funny if silver. Just wait for black!


----------



## j0val (Aug 20, 2021)

HanselPA said:


> 🤪🤪🤪 I’m already on 15 weeks 🤪🤪🤪
> That is crazy!!!
> My Bifrost and Asgard are black, my OCD won’t let me put a silver Jot in there, and I’m planning on buying a Lokius as well…in black………🥺
> 
> Thanks !!!!



This is the correct response.

I still have my Jot 2 on order (ordered 12 weeks ago), but I ended up buying a black Lyr 3 almost 2 weeks ago (received it one week ago). I really like it. Although I was looking forward to having a balanced setup, I may just cancel my Jot order at this point.


----------



## RickB

I've had my Jot 2 for 9 days, and I have to say that it is an amazing amp. I was hesitant to try it because I had owned a Jot 1 years ago and ended up selling it because it was way too strident and brittle.

The Jot 2 is warm, detailed and full sounding. It is a definite upgrade over the Asgard 3.


----------



## Odin412

RickB said:


> I've had my Jot 2 for 9 days, and I have to say that it is an amazing amp. I was hesitant to try it because I had owned a Jot 1 years ago and ended up selling it because it was way too strident and brittle.
> 
> The Jot 2 is warm, detailed and full sounding. It is a definite upgrade over the Asgard 3.


I had mixed feelings about the original Jotunheim as well, but a trip to the Schiitr to listen to the Jotunheim 2 with my own headphones convinced me that the new amp sounds rather different (and to my ears, significantly better) than the original. So I placed the order and so far I'm very happy with it. 

To my ears, the Jotunheim 2 sounds particularly good with the Beyerdynamic T1.2 and ZMF Atticus (with the suede pads), both using the balanced output.


----------



## mintshows

j0val said:


> I messaged them about 2 weeks ago. They told me the black Jots wouldn’t start shipping for at least another few weeks. However, someone else told me a couple days ago their response said another 10-12 weeks.



I just got a PayPal invoice from Schiit to reauthorize my card as my Black Jotunheim 2 (no module) was ready for shipping! Ordered on 5/4. I expect we’ll see some movement of all the Jot back orders soon.


----------



## HanselPA

mintshows said:


> I just got a PayPal invoice from Schiit to reauthorize my card as my Black Jotunheim 2 (no module) was ready for shipping! Ordered on 5/4. I expect we’ll see some movement of all the Jot back orders soon.


Same with me. I just got the PayPal invoice. My order is from May 10th.
Some how on Schiit.com my account is still as backorder.


----------



## j0val

mintshows said:


> I just got a PayPal invoice from Schiit to reauthorize my card as my Black Jotunheim 2 (no module) was ready for shipping! Ordered on 5/4. I expect we’ll see some movement of all the Jot back orders soon.



Finally looks like people are getting their black Jots! Very cool. I actually just reduced the list by one. Ended up canceling my order since I decided to stick with the Lyr 3.


----------



## mintshows

In case you missed it, Schiit just released their first ESS product.  An ES9028 module for Asgard / Jotunheim...etc.  Interestingly it includes Unisom USB and is USB-C.

https://www.schiit.com/products/es9028-dac-card


> This balanced DAC adds a USB digital input to your DAC-less Asgard 3, Jotunheim or Lyr 3. It uses the ESS ES9028 D/A converter, in a switchable balanced or single-ended configuration, together with our Unison USB™ interface for superior USB performance.
> 
> Please note this uses a USB-C input, so plan your cables accordingly


----------



## emorrison33 (Aug 23, 2021)

Anyone with a Lokius and Bifrost 2 feeding the Jotunheim balanced?  As in balanced from the Bifrost to the Lokius, balanced from the Lokius to the Jotunheim?  My Jot is on the way for arrival on Thursday.  I'm still wondering if I will be "losing" anything since the Lokius isn't technically fully balanced.  Or just skip the Lokius and go right to the Jot.  My next question would be if I use the bypass switch on the Lokius, is it still not fully balanced?  I currently have an Asgard 3, and will probably keep it in the chain, unless the Jot single ended blows me away.
I have some single ended headphones, and some I'm switching to balanced.


----------



## mintshows

emorrison33 said:


> Anyone with a Lokius and Bifrost 2 feeding the Jotunheim balanced?  As in balanced from the Bifrost to the Lokius, balanced from the Lokius to the Jotunheim?  My Jot is on the way for arrival on Thursday.  I'm still wondering if I will be "losing" anything since the Lokius isn't technically fully balanced.  Or just skip the Lokius and go right to the Jot.  My next question would be if I use the bypass switch on the Lokius, is it still not fully balanced?  I currently have an Asgard 3, and will probably keep it in the chain, unless the Jot single ended blows me away.
> I have some single ended headphones, and some I'm switching to balanced.


Ultimately the Lokius is balanced in and balanced out with (taken from website) EQ processing done with a single-ended buffer and gain stage.  You're not going to 'lose' anything having the Lokius in the chain here.

If you've got a Lokius, I'd definitely use it with the Jot! If you're really really worried, since bypass is bypassing the EQ stage, then it definitely is _NOT_ losing anything as it's balanced in / out with no conversion.


----------



## emorrison33

mintshows said:


> Ultimately the Lokius is balanced in and balanced out with (taken from website) EQ processing done with a single-ended buffer and gain stage.  You're not going to 'lose' anything having the Lokius in the chain here.
> 
> If you've got a Lokius, I'd definitely use it with the Jot! If you're really really worried, since bypass is bypassing the EQ stage, then it definitely is _NOT_ losing anything as it's balanced in / out with no conversion.


Thanks so much!  I am enjoying the Lokius!


----------



## Orange5o

I am going with the Bifrost 2, Lokius, Jotunheim 2 stack as well. Should I leave all 3 components on 24/7?


----------



## mintshows

Orange5o said:


> I am going with the Bifrost 2, Lokius, Jotunheim 2 stack as well. Should I leave all 3 components on 24/7?


I leave mine on all the time, but I think that's up to you.  I don't notice any difference in the BF2 sound right after it's been turned off. It doesn't make much sense that there's much burn-in to it (but I don't want to go down that rabbit hole.).

As for the Jot2, I admittedly don't have mine yet, but would suspect it needs a little burn-in time to get to optimal performance if it's been turned off.  I wouldn't think it's much....probably 5-10 minutes to get warmed up, but honestly I'd be surprised if I noticed it.  I get mine tomorrow though, so we'll see!

As for the Lokius I also wouldn't think there's much need to worry about having it off.  It would be a fun thing to play with though yourself once you get em.


----------



## Odin412

Orange5o said:


> I am going with the Bifrost 2, Lokius, Jotunheim 2 stack as well. Should I leave all 3 components on 24/7?


I would recommend leaving the Bifrost on all the time. In my experience the Schiit multibit DACs sound best when they've reached their steady operating temperature, which can take a while from a cold start. The Lokius uses only 6W so I leave mine on all the time. I leave my Jotunheim 2 off unless I'm going to listen to it - it sounds pretty good from a cold start and gets even better after a bit of warmup.


----------



## mintshows

Odin412 said:


> I would recommend leaving the Bifrost on all the time. In my experience the Schiit multibit DACs sound best when they've reached their steady operating temperature, which can take a while from a cold start. The Lokius uses only 6W so I leave mine on all the time. I leave my Jotunheim 2 off unless I'm going to listen to it - it sounds pretty good from a cold start and gets even better after a bit of warmup.


Hah! You've answered the exact opposite of me.  I don't have my Jot yet, so I'll definitely defer to your judgement. I'll try my BF2 from a cold-start again to see if I can notice anything...


----------



## Friskyseal

Odin412 said:


> I would recommend leaving the Bifrost on all the time. In my experience the Schiit multibit DACs sound best when they've reached their steady operating temperature, which can take a while from a cold start. The Lokius uses only 6W so I leave mine on all the time. I leave my Jotunheim 2 off unless I'm going to listen to it - it sounds pretty good from a cold start and gets even better after a bit of warmup.



Just curious, could you define what a while is from a cold start? How much longer does it take Bifrost to reach optimal compared to Jot?


----------



## RickB

Friskyseal said:


> Just curious, could you define what a while is from a cold start? How much longer does it take Bifrost to reach optimal compared to Jot?


I noticed my B2 sounds brighter/sharper right after power up. I would say that goes completely away after a couple of hours of being on. My BF2 is almost 5 months old and is fully burned in.


----------



## Friskyseal

RickB said:


> I noticed my B2 sounds brighter/sharper right after power up. I would say that goes completely away after a couple of hours of being on. My BF2 is almost 5 months old and is fully burned in.


Thanks. My typical usage is to turn things on at the beginning of the day and off when I go to bed (same as my computer). I wouldn't use it first thing in the morning so sounds like I'm good to stick with that.


----------



## omniweltall (Aug 27, 2021)

Orange5o said:


> I am going with the Bifrost 2, Lokius, Jotunheim 2 stack as well. Should I leave all 3 components on 24/7?


Enjoying  this stack too. Pretty sure a LOT of people using this same stack.


----------



## Orange5o

omniweltall said:


> Enjoying  this stack too. Pretty sure a LOT of people using this same stack.


I haven't all the way decided on the Jot. I have Sundaras and HE-6SE V2 to decide on, and my integrated Naim Nait 5si seems to surprisingly drive both pretty well. I end up going past midway on the volume dial with the 6SE's though so if I kept those I was considering the Jot in case it needs more juice to shine. I'm afraid I'd get it and realize I didn't need it though.


----------



## omniweltall

Orange5o said:


> I haven't all the way decided on the Jot. I have Sundaras and HE-6SE V2 to decide on, and my integrated Naim Nait 5si seems to surprisingly drive both pretty well. I end up going past midway on the volume dial with the 6SE's though so if I kept those I was considering the Jot in case it needs more juice to shine. I'm afraid I'd get it and realize I didn't need it though.


If you feel that your current amp is sufficient, then there's no need to try the Jot. The beauty of the Jot 2 is that it is only $400, so not that expensive of an amp to try anyway.


----------



## Orange5o

omniweltall said:


> If you feel that your current amp is sufficient, then there's no need to try the Jot. The beauty of the Jot 2 is that it is only $400, so not that expensive of an amp to try anyway.


I think I may wait, and if a Lyr 4 comes out with balanced in/out like the Jot I can always add to my stack then if I still want to experiment. I'm not really hearing a big leap from the Sundaras to the he-6se anyways.


----------



## HanselPA

Orange5o said:


> I think I may wait, and if a Lyr 4 comes out with balanced in/out like the Jot I can always add to my stack then if I still want to experiment. I'm not really hearing a big leap from the Sundaras to the he-6se anyways.


Valhalla is the one that need an upgrade, I believe is already 6 years ( or 7 ..?!?!) since last one. 
From 2018 to the date all Schiit headphones amps have had some kind of upgrade, at least the small and medium size ones.


----------



## jonathan c

HanselPA said:


> Valhalla is the one that need an upgrade, I believe is already 6 years ( or 7 ..?!?!) since last one.
> From 2018 to the date all Schiit headphones amps have had some kind of upgrade, at least the small and medium size ones.


Before you throw in the towel on Valhalla II, try some tube upgrades. For the 6N6Ps, which have no equivalents, try the Novosibirsk NEVZ. For the 6N1Ps, try 7308s (Amperex orange globe, Siemens) or better yet 12AT7s with adapters (Mullard 6201, Brimar CV455 KB/FB, Tungsram ECC81). You _will_ be delighted with what you hear!


----------



## Smoothstereo

jonathan c said:


> A question for Jotunheim owners. Has anyone tried using the Valhalla II as a preamplifier to the Jotunheim II, as a ‘Frankenstein’ way to synthesise a Mjolnir II?


I am curious to know as well. I sometimes use a Vali2 in between the Jot2 and BF2 as a tube preamp/buffer. Would like to know if a Valhalla 2 used in the same fashion would provide more tube qualities since it's all tube all the way from input to output. Let me know if you end up pursuing this project.


----------



## RickB

Here's an interesting thing I had happen. The system I use is what's in my sig, and up until now I had been using a Corpse Cable balanced cable (basically a Sennheiser HD650 cable reterminated with an XLR plug). I recently got a Hart Audio balanced cable (dual Senn + XLR interconnect using their modular system) and immediately noticed the sound was different. It was much, much warmer and less detailed. With some music it sounded good, but with most it was worse than the Corpse Cable. 

I then decided to try high gain. I'm a low volume listener, so I was using low gain before now to have more range on the volume knob (typically it was anywhere from 9-10:30). When I switched to high gain, the sound became a lot better and "snapped into focus." It still has really strong bass. Luckily the Jot 2 has almost no channel imbalance because the volume knob is around 8 o'clock on modern recordings.

What I find interesting is that a cable swap can change the sound so drastically. I was already a cable believer, but the differences I encountered before now were pretty subtle. This is not subtle at all.


----------



## tincanear (Aug 30, 2021)

RickB said:


> Here's an interesting thing I had happen. The system I use is what's in my sig, and up until now I had been using a Corpse Cable balanced cable (basically a Sennheiser HD650 cable reterminated with an XLR plug). I recently got a Hart Audio balanced cable (dual Senn + XLR interconnect using their modular system) and immediately noticed the sound was different. It was much, much warmer and less detailed. With some music it sounded good, but with most it was worse than the Corpse Cable.
> 
> I then decided to try high gain. I'm a low volume listener, so I was using low gain before now to have more range on the volume knob (typically it was anywhere from 9-10:30). When I switched to high gain, the sound became a lot better and "snapped into focus." It still has really strong bass. Luckily the Jot 2 has almost no channel imbalance because the volume knob is around 8 o'clock on modern recordings.
> 
> What I find interesting is that a cable swap can change the sound so drastically. I was already a cable believer, but the differences I encountered before now were pretty subtle. This is not subtle at all.


with a low impedance source (e.g. Jotunheim 2) and high impedance load (e.g HD650) the cable swap should not cause a night and day difference in sound, IMHO.

perhaps one of the cables is incorrectly wired: reversed polarity on one channel causing out-of-phase channels, or both channels reversed (absolute phase inversion).  using something like the stereophile test CD, you can check for in-phase vs out-of-phase channels.

(added) @RickB BF2 phase invert button changes both channels.  test CD or test track is best method to check if ONE of the channels is out of phase with the other.

perhaps something like this will help:
https://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_polaritycheck.php


----------



## RickB (Aug 30, 2021)

tincanear said:


> with a low impedance source (e.g. Jotunheim 2) and high impedance load (e.g HD650) the cable swap should not cause a night and day difference in sound, IMHO.
> 
> perhaps one of the cables is incorrectly wired: reversed polarity on one channel causing out-of-phase channels, or both channels reversed (absolute phase inversion).  using something like the stereophile test CD, you can check for in-phase vs out-of-phase channels.


Would using the phase invert function on a Bifrost 2 help test for that?

Edit: turning the phase invert on/off, I notice no difference in the sound. I almost want to switch back to the Corpse Cable to see, but I'm wary of wearing out the cable sockets on my HD600.


----------



## Odin412

One more headphone to add to the pairs-well-with-Jotunheim-2 list: Audeze LCD-2. The Jotunheim 2 really lets the trademark Audeze bass shine.


----------



## blueninjasix

Odin412 said:


> One more headphone to add to the pairs-well-with-Jotunheim-2 list: Audeze LCD-2. The Jotunheim 2 really lets the trademark Audeze bass shine.


I concur. I have the LCD 2 classics and Jot2


----------



## tamleo (Sep 3, 2021)

Odin412 said:


> One more headphone to add to the pairs-well-with-Jotunheim-2 list: Audeze LCD-2. The Jotunheim 2 really lets the trademark Audeze bass shine.


Is this pairing too bassy? Tks


----------



## Odin412

tamleo said:


> Is this pairing too bassy? Tks


Not too bassy - at least not to my ears. It's more the quality of the bass rather than the quantity - it's deep, meaty and juicy. Very satisfying IMHO.


----------



## LetTheKidsTechno

Odin412 said:


> Not too bassy - at least not to my ears. It's more the quality of the bass rather than the quantity - it's deep, meaty and juicy. Very satisfying IMHO.


Currently have a magnius paired with my LCD-2, however I've been eyeing the Jot2. I've read people say lcd-2 + jot2 can be a bit too warm? Personally love the audeze house sound, and I listen to a lot of electronic music that sound incredible with the lcd's.


----------



## Nebula769

Would the Jotunheim 2 be any good for the Utopia?


----------



## Odin412

LetTheKidsTechno said:


> Currently have a magnius paired with my LCD-2, however I've been eyeing the Jot2. I've read people say lcd-2 + jot2 can be a bit too warm? Personally love the audeze house sound, and I listen to a lot of electronic music that sound incredible with the lcd's.


My only time listening to the Magnius was the last time I visited the Schiitr (primarily to listen to the Jotunheim 2) so please take this with a grain of salt. My impressions from that time was that the Jotunheim 2 had a slightly more full-bodied sound than the Magnius, but to my ears the LCD-2/Jotunheim 2 combo is not too warm. The Jotunheim 2 has great bass and a lovely midrange, which really pairs well with the LCD-2. I've been listening to a lot of electronic music lately and I've been enjoying the combo a lot. YMMV, of course.


----------



## RickB

blueninjasix said:


> I concur. I have the LCD 2 classics and Jot2


Does it require EQ at all?


----------



## blueninjasix

RickB said:


> Does it require EQ at all?


Yes, I use the Oratory1990 parametric EQ file. It lifts the highs in the presence region and keeps the bass full and tight.


----------



## saunaboi17 (Sep 7, 2021)

I got this $10 nightstand from IKEA and I'm loving how it fits my Schiit Stack. The extra desk space I've freed up is great too.


----------



## Odin412

saunaboi17 said:


> I got this $10 nightstand from IKEA and I'm loving how it fits my Schiit Stack. The extra desk space I've freed up is great too.


Nice! What's the nightstand called?


----------



## In1unison

Odin412 said:


> Nice! What's the nightstand called?


KNARREVIK


----------



## saunaboi17

Odin412 said:


> Nice! What's the nightstand called?


What the person above said^ Its pretty tiny, but still easy to make adjustments from a seated position when the components are on the lower shelf.


----------



## cgb3

Orange5o said:


> I think I may wait, and if a Lyr 4 comes out with balanced in/out like the Jot I can always add to my stack then if I still want to experiment. I'm not really hearing a big leap from the Sundaras to the he-6se anyways.


I'm loving my Lyr 3 as a preamp to my Jot 2, with my Senn HD800S balanced from my Jot 2.

The Lyr 3 puts out 6W at 32ohms, and 900mW at 300ohms. How much power do you need?

I'm very taken with a new tube to me in the Lyr 3. I recently purchased this tube. About 11 days transit for me (in NC). No affiliation, but it's a great tube for Lyr 3.


----------



## jriems

In1unison said:


> KNARREVIK


Gesundheit!


----------



## ksb643

NameQtyPriceItem TotalJotunheim 2

B-Stock
Black
Multibit DAC
115VAC
1$549.00$549.00Subtotal$549.00
Couldn't resist!


----------



## cdacosta

WaveTheory said:


> I copied my previous review of Jot 2 here to Head-Fi. A link for any interested:
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/schiit-jotunheim-2.25159/reviews#review-25865


I know your review was 11 months ago but wanted to say thanks for posting the link to it.   Your review was very pertinent to me as I am currently using a Asgard 3 and a Modius with Audeze LCD-XC 2021 and modded Sony MDR-z7m2.   I also have a highly modded Musical Fidelity x-10v3 Tube buffer I like in the setup.  The setup sounds awesome but was thinking of upgrading the amp to a Jot 2.  The main reason I was thinking of getting a Jot 2 is the Asgard 3 synergizes so good with the headphones I have, and was hoping would just add a little more slam and resolution to the system.  After reading your review a couple of times and since there is currently a 8 week backorder on Jot 2 I am going to wait.  Thanks again for the review!


----------



## cdacosta

RickB said:


> I've had my Jot 2 for 9 days, and I have to say that it is an amazing amp. I was hesitant to try it because I had owned a Jot 1 years ago and ended up selling it because it was way too strident and brittle.
> 
> The Jot 2 is warm, detailed and full sounding. It is a definite upgrade over the Asgard 3.


May I ask what headphones you are using with the Jot 2 and Asgard 3?  You mentioned the Jot 2 is a definite upgrade over the Asgard 3, in your opinion how is it better?  Thanks!


----------



## RickB

cdacosta said:


> May I ask what headphones you are using with the Jot 2 and Asgard 3?  You mentioned the Jot 2 is a definite upgrade over the Asgard 3, in your opinion how is it better?  Thanks!


I am using Senn HD600. The Asgard 3 is a very, very good amp, but with the HD600 I find it too laid back. The Jot 2 has extra punch and is also fuller and clearer with more detail, at least with the balanced out. The soundstage is also a little wider on the Jot 2.


----------



## cdacosta

RickB said:


> I am using Senn HD600. The Asgard 3 is a very, very good amp, but with the HD600 I find it too laid back. The Jot 2 has extra punch and is also fuller and clearer with more detail, at least with the balanced out. The soundstage is also a little wider on the Jot 2.


Thanks for the reply!  How does the SE out of Jot 2 compare to Asgard 3?


----------



## RickB

cdacosta said:


> Thanks for the reply!  How does the SE out of Jot 2 compare to Asgard 3?


It sounds similar. I want to say it's still more punchy, but I'm not sure as I haven't used the SE on the Jot 2 in a while.


----------



## Netrum

My Jot 2 will be here on Tuesday.
Cant wait to test it against my Asgard 2, Bifrost Multibit stack.


----------



## tjl5709

Netrum said:


> My Jot 2 will be here on Tuesday.
> Cant wait to test it against my Asgard 2, Bifrost Multibit stack.


It will not even be close. I went from A2 to J2. Night and day. Cleaner. More impact.


----------



## Netrum

tjl5709 said:


> It will not even be close. I went from A2 to J2. Night and day. Cleaner. More impact.


And i will finally get rid of the channel imbalance it is suffering from.
Right channel is about 30% louder then the left channel on my Asgard 2...


----------



## valkyrieorion

I am thinking of getting this primarily for use with some active speakers. I am buying either some Elac Navis or Acoustic Energy AE1 and want to take advantage of XLR to the speakers and connecting a ML 800x sub through RCA. I think this is probably a good option as I also have some HD 660s headphones I occasionally use. Just not sure which DAC module to go with. I know I can get it without and buy a separate DAC but I really am trying to keep my desk space free of another device. I can't think of another AMP/DAC that has these option other then JDS Element 2 but that doesn't have XLR.


----------



## SolaVirtus

valkyrieorion said:


> I am thinking of getting this primarily for use with some active speakers. I am buying either some Elac Navis or Acoustic Energy AE1 and want to take advantage of XLR to the speakers and connecting a ML 800x sub through RCA. I think this is probably a good option as I also have some HD 660s headphones I occasionally use. Just not sure which DAC module to go with. I know I can get it without and buy a separate DAC but I really am trying to keep my desk space free of another device. I can't think of another AMP/DAC that has these option other then JDS Element 2 but that doesn't have XLR.


Which DAC card? What's your preference between balanced and multibit? It might be worth noting the DAC cards (at least the balanced one) doesn't output a full 2V to the amp section. At least that was the case with the balanced 4490 card in my Jot1. Might not matter for preamping active speakers, or with a HD660S, as there's plenty of power on tap.


----------



## valkyrieorion

I 


SolaVirtus said:


> Which DAC card? What's your preference between balanced and multibit? It might be worth noting the DAC cards (at least the balanced one) doesn't output a full 2V to the amp section. At least that was the case with the balanced 4490 card in my Jot1. Might not matter for preamping active speakers, or with a HD660S, as there's plenty of power on tap.


I had been thinking of just going with the ESS 9038 DAC module. I wasn't aware about the 2V output. I rarely use my HD660s and had tried them with an Element 2 before and barely could go beyond 9 o clock on it.


----------



## Arghavan

Is the performance of  Multibit DAC card the same as Modi Multibit?
I'm torn between Jotunheim+MB Card or Jotunheim+Modius. which pair is better?


----------



## Odin412

Arghavan said:


> Is the performance of  Multibit DAC card the same as Modi Multibit?
> I'm torn between Jotunheim+MB Card or Jotunheim+Modius. which pair is better?


It's hard to beat the Schiit multibit sound IMHO.


----------



## valkyrieorion

Odin412 said:


> It's hard to beat the Schiit multibit sound IMHO.


Does this also apply to powered and active monitors or just headphones?


----------



## Odin412

valkyrieorion said:


> Does this also apply to powered and active monitors or just headphones?


I don't use powered speakers, but I use Schiit multibit DACs in both my headphone system and in my speaker system. In many ways the increased sense of space that I perceive from the multibit DACs is easier to hear on a speaker system.


----------



## dbf909 (Sep 13, 2021)

I currently have a Jot1, a Jot2, 4490 and MB cards, a ModiMB, a Modi3, and a Modius.  As far as the cards go, with both a Senn HD-6xx and a Sundara, I actually prefer the 4490 card in the Jot1.  I like both cards in the Jot2 though they do sound slightly different.  The MB card seems a bit more "focussed" and detailed in the midrange - vocals, sax, piano, guitar, etc.  But in the Jot1 there is noticeably less mid and lower bass on the MB cards (I actually own and tried 2 different MB cards).  For classic rock and jazz, the 4490 card was just a bit more "lively" and dynamic.  Not really what I expected but what I heard - albeit somewhat subtle.

In the Jot2 this differnce is much less noticeable and although there is a difference, I don't really have a preference.  In the Asgard3, the winner for me is the MB card though.  It just seems to have a more "natural" and even sound over the 4490.

So my Jot1 sports a 4490 card and is used as my bedroom/"portable" all in one system.  Currently my Jot2 is driven by a Modius via balanced cables with a Lokius in between.  The MB card is still in the Jot2 and I've attempted to do some A-B with it.  However, it is difficult to level match them since the Modius output is way higher/louder - it is very difficult to really hear the differences.  In the end, the addition of the Lokius gives me the flexibility to accommodate different headphones and recordings so the Modius stays.

I never connected the Modi MB or the Modi3 to either Jot so I can't comment.  What I can do though is echo the sentiment above - "Its hard to beat the Schiit MB sound" and add - any differences you detect in critical listening will likely be very slight/subtle and may change with different types of music and recordings.  The resulting system configurations that I currently employ are more driven by the input/output and flexibility of the Modius/Lokius than the preference of internal cards vs external DACs.  In the end they all sound fantastic to me.

I wanted to add that I have an Asgard3 with a MB card connected to a speaker system and it sounds wonderful.


----------



## Alcophone

For what it's worth, when I compared the Modi Multibit to an iFi Micro iDSD in my bedroom speaker setup, it very clearly lost. When I compared the Bifrost 2 to the Yggdrasil A2/OG in my living room speaker setup, the Bifrost 2 clearly lost. I even preferred a Topping E30 to it (though it had a bit of a tunnel-y sound to it), that I just threw in the mix as a joke since I only use it as a sample rate display.
Yet in my headphone rig, I am very intrigued by the Modi Multibit and the Bifrost 2. I also like both in my kitchen speaker setup.

The common denominator seems to be USB (kitchen, headphone rig) vs. coax or TOSLINK (living room, bedroom). I have to look into that more.


----------



## valkyrieorion

Odin412 said:


> I don't use powered speakers, but I use Schiit multibit DACs in both my headphone system and in my speaker system. In many ways the increased sense of space that I perceive from the multibit DACs is easier to hear on a speaker system.


Interesting to know, hopefully will see some reviews of the ESS chipset soon.


----------



## Netrum

My Jot 2 arrived 20min ago.
First impression is very positive!
It will take some time to get used to not having a channel imbalance in the amp.
Sound quality is superb!
I got the one with the multibit module simply because it was the only model Schiit could deliver right away.


----------



## ksb643

Netrum said:


> My Jot 2 arrived 20min ago.
> First impression is very positive!
> It will take some time to get used to not having a channel imbalance in the amp.
> Sound quality is superb!
> I got the one with the multibit module simply because it was the only model Schiit could deliver right away.


Same here. Got a B Stock black one and I like it driving a HE6 se.


----------



## valkyrieorion

I get a lot of coil whine on my Fiio k5 pro to my powered speakers is another reason to switch. hoping that isn't the case on the Jot 2 (I don't think the k5 pro does what I want switching between HP and Speakers either the way the Jot 2 does.


----------



## Netrum

Has anyone here tested the Jotunheim 2 with the multibit module vs a Bifrost Multibit?
I have both but i am not sure if i should use the Bifrost or the built in mod.


----------



## GumbyDammit223

Netrum said:


> Has anyone here tested the Jotunheim 2 with the multibit module vs a Bifrost Multibit?
> I have both but i am not sure if i should use the Bifrost or the built in mod.


I do, but haven't had a chance to really play with it other than just use it.   Hopefully that will happen this weekend.


----------



## GumbyDammit223

Netrum said:


> Has anyone here tested the Jotunheim 2 with the multibit module vs a Bifrost Multibit?
> I have both but i am not sure if i should use the Bifrost or the built in mod.


Too much going on this weekend to do anything extensive, however the one thing I did notice which was very surprising, was that the BF2 produced a significantly hotter audio output than did the internal 4490 card.  I had the volume at 100% on both drivers on the computer side, and Foobar 2k settings weren't touched, so not sure why the BF was hotter.  I did notice this as well with my older B-stock BF MB and Phonitor X with its internal DAC.  I am going balanced into the BF2 while the BF was single-ended, but the same difference was noticed on both setups.


----------



## Flak

GumbyDammit223 said:


> Too much going on this weekend to do anything extensive, however the one thing I did notice which was very surprising, was that the BF2 produced a significantly hotter audio output than did the internal 4490 card.  I had the volume at 100% on both drivers on the computer side, and Foobar 2k settings weren't touched, so not sure why the BF was hotter.  I did notice this as well with my older B-stock BF MB and Phonitor X with its internal DAC.  I am going balanced into the BF2 while the BF was single-ended, but the same difference was noticed on both setups.


Schiit's addin cards tend to only be 1.4v output, instead of the typical 2v on se, 4v on bal like all of their external dacs are.


----------



## Flak

ksb643 said:


> Same here. Got a B Stock black one and I like it driving a HE6 se.


I'm assuming this is on high gain and balanced?  How's the sound?  I've been toying with the idea of getting HE6SEv2 but wasn't sure if the Jot 2 could power them.


----------



## ksb643

Flak said:


> I'm assuming this is on high gain and balanced?  How's the sound?  I've been toying with the idea of getting HE6SEv2 but wasn't sure if the Jot 2 could power them.


It drives them fine for me. Mine have the multibit card which does have the lower output voltage. Will eventually get the Bifrost 2 which will give more headroom. I don't listen especially loud so ymmv. Currently listening to Branford Marsalis with the volume knob at 12:00 and its plenty loud for me. Balanced out with the stock cable, I ordered a Norne Audio cable already.


----------



## Neweymatt

Flak said:


> Schiit's addin cards tend to only be 1.4v output, instead of the typical 2v on se, 4v on bal like all of their external dacs are.


I believe this has changed with the new ESS based D/S card, along with Unison USB-C:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...most-improbable-start-up.701900/post-16521749

I just received one yesterday to install in my A3, as my shiny new Jot2 has taken over desktop duties.  The A3 will be allowed to roam around the house to various alternate listening locations 

Seems a matter of time before they update the MB card with the same Unison USB-C, and perhaps the 2v SE/4v balanced output.


----------



## cdacosta

Looking for suggestions…
Was wanting a Jotenheim 2 (without internal DAC) to replace an Asgard 3 which is currently being used with a Modius.   Currently there is a 8 week back order on black Jotenheim 2.  Now considering and looking for alternative amplifier to pair with Modius and Audeze LCD-XC 2021.   My must haves are Class A discrete, not op amp based. Balanced and preferably better sonically then Jotenheim 2 since will likely cost more.  Budget is about $700.   Any suggestions would be helpful!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksb643

cdacosta said:


> Looking for suggestions…
> Was wanting a Jotenheim 2 (without internal DAC) to replace an Asgard 3 which is currently being used with a Modius.   Currently there is a 8 week back order on black Jotenheim 2.  Now considering and looking for alternative amplifier to pair with Modius and Audeze LCD-XC 2021.   My must haves are Class A discrete, not op amp based. Balanced and preferably better sonically then Jotenheim 2 since will likely cost more.  Budget is about $700.   Any suggestions would be helpful!  Thanks in advance!


Keep checking the B stock


----------



## cdacosta

ksb643 said:


> Keep checking the B stock


I plan to.  I thought of buying used but Tom at Schiit via email told me that the warranty is not transferable.


----------



## ksb643

cdacosta said:


> I plan to.  I thought of buying used but Tom at Schiit via email told me that the warranty is not transferable.


That's how I got mine a couple weeks ago. Black with the MB card.


----------



## Smoothstereo

cdacosta said:


> Looking for suggestions…
> Was wanting a Jotenheim 2 (without internal DAC) to replace an Asgard 3 which is currently being used with a Modius.   Currently there is a 8 week back order on black Jotenheim 2.  Now considering and looking for alternative amplifier to pair with Modius and Audeze LCD-XC 2021.   My must haves are Class A discrete, not op amp based. Balanced and preferably better sonically then Jotenheim 2 since will likely cost more.  Budget is about $700.   Any suggestions would be helpful!  Thanks in advance!


If you're planning to look at other amps, do they need to be in black too? If not, maybe go for a silver Jot2, shorter wait time.


----------



## jonathan c

cdacosta said:


> Looking for suggestions…
> Was wanting a Jotenheim 2 (without internal DAC) to replace an Asgard 3 which is currently being used with a Modius.   Currently there is a 8 week back order on black Jotenheim 2.  Now considering and looking for alternative amplifier to pair with Modius and Audeze LCD-XC 2021.   My must haves are Class A discrete, not op amp based. Balanced and preferably better sonically then Jotenheim 2 since will likely cost more.  Budget is about $700.   Any suggestions would be helpful!  Thanks in advance!


Flux Lab Acoustics FA-12 ($749 on FLA website)…meets your criteria so far…


----------



## Alcophone

cdacosta said:


> My must haves are Class A discrete, not op amp based.


Does class A with discrete opamps count? 😅


----------



## cdacosta

Smoothstereo said:


> If you're planning to look at other amps, do they need to be in black too? If not, maybe go for a silver Jot2, shorter wait time.


I want black, for some reason I do not like the way the silver looks on small desktop gear.  Odd but it is what it is.  I noticed silver is available in 1-3 days on Schiit site.  Now when i ordered the Asgard 3 and Modius late 2020 Schiit site also showed 1-3 days and it took over a month to ship.


----------



## Neweymatt

cdacosta said:


> I want black, for some reason I do not like the way the silver looks on small desktop gear.  Odd but it is what it is.  I noticed silver is available in 1-3 days on Schiit site.  Now when i ordered the Asgard 3 and Modius late 2020 Schiit site also showed 1-3 days and it took over a month to ship.


I'd say wait for the Jot2.  You've got the Asgard3 already, so it's not like you've got nothing to use in the meantime.

I ordered a silver Jot2 230V last Wednesday, they had it to me by Monday; from California to Australia and through customs in 5 days including a weekend is record timing for me...


----------



## cdacosta

Neweymatt said:


> I'd say wait for the Jot2.  You've got the Asgard3 already, so it's not like you've got nothing to use in the meantime.
> 
> I ordered a silver Jot2 230V last Wednesday, they had it to me by Monday; from California to Australia and through customs in 5 days including a weekend is record timing for me...


I hear you and am likely going to do just that.  Enjoy your new amp!


----------



## GumbyDammit223

cdacosta said:


> I want black, for some reason I do not like the way the silver looks on small desktop gear.  Odd but it is what it is.  I noticed silver is available in 1-3 days on Schiit site.  Now when i ordered the Asgard 3 and Modius late 2020 Schiit site also showed 1-3 days and it took over a month to ship.


My black Jot 2 w. 4490 was ordered on 11 August with a 6-8 week delivery.  I received it on 13 September.  Would've actually received it a couple days sooner had FedEx not screwed the pooch.  Late last year Schiit was getting their schiit together regarding the logistics CF that's currently going on around the world.  They have definitely made strides in the positive direction in this regard.  As Jason has said just recently, Schiit now has a very conservative person working scheduling and they are trying very hard to beat the schedules.


----------



## cdacosta

GumbyDammit223 said:


> My black Jot 2 w. 4490 was ordered on 11 August with a 6-8 week delivery.  I received it on 13 September.  Would've actually received it a couple days sooner had FedEx not screwed the pooch.  Late last year Schiit was getting their schiit together regarding the logistics CF that's currently going on around the world.  They have definitely made strides in the positive direction in this regard.  As Jason has said just recently, Schiit now has a very conservative person working scheduling and they are trying very hard to beat the schedules.


Thank you, this is reassuring.  I am not in a hurry, I just do not know where I will be staying 2+ months in the future because I recently listed my home for sale. I will email Schiit and see if they can give me heads up before shipping so I can confirm shipping address.  Thanks again for responding with your recent experience.


----------



## GumbyDammit223

cdacosta said:


> Thank you, this is reassuring.  I am not in a hurry, I just do not know where I will be staying 2+ months in the future because I recently listed my home for sale. I will email Schiit and see if they can give me heads up before shipping so I can confirm shipping address.  Thanks again for responding with your recent experience.


I don't know if this is SOP or not, but I received a notification about a week before they shipped that my card was charged.  That started the time slowdown for me for when my Schiit would actually arrive!


----------



## cdacosta

Oh nice!  I emailed them a few mins ago to verify I can inform them of the proper address to ship to, just in case.  I am and have been looking for a balanced cable for the LCD-XC, in expectation to be used with the Jot 2.  Your info is very helpful, Thanks!  

I modded my Asgard 3 and really like it.  For the price I am impressed by it actually.  Having a similar sound signature but a bit more resolving will make me happy, this is the main reason for me getting a Jot 2.


----------



## GumbyDammit223

I'm sure I can't distinguish nuances like others talk about here.  I can say that I do like how my Dan Clark E2's sound when being driven by it.  To me, I can't tell any difference between the Jot and another amp 5x the price.  Yeah, it doesn't have the VU meters, but I might be able to live with that inconvenience...maybe.


----------



## cdacosta

GumbyDammit223 said:


> I'm sure I can't distinguish nuances like others talk about here.  I can say that I do like how my Dan Clark E2's sound when being driven by it.  To me, I can't tell any difference between the Jot and another amp 5x the price.  Yeah, it doesn't have the VU meters, but I might be able to live with that inconvenience...maybe.


Schiit emailed me back and said I can note that shipping address could be changing, which works for me.  Maybe I am fortunate (or not so fortunate depends on how you look at it) that I can hear even the slightest change or tweak to a system.   I broke down my system so it would be simple for home sale photos but in the included pic I just took I can hear the changes in the ISO-Puck mini footers and the exotic piece of wood on top of the amp.  I am surprised based on the cost of the Schiit gear how sensitive they are to cabling, mods and tweaks.


----------



## cgb3

cdacosta said:


> Looking for suggestions…
> Was wanting a Jotenheim 2 (without internal DAC) to replace an Asgard 3 which is currently being used with a Modius.   Currently there is a 8 week back order on black Jotenheim 2.  Now considering and looking for alternative amplifier to pair with Modius and Audeze LCD-XC 2021.   My must haves are Class A discrete, not op amp based. Balanced and preferably better sonically then Jotenheim 2 since will likely cost more.  Budget is about $700.   Any suggestions would be helpful!  Thanks in advance!


Try a preamp with the Jot 2. It really opens up the amp. I run SI from the Lyr3 to the Jot 2, and balanced out from the Jot 2 with my Senn HD 800S's. Exquisite.

Love my Lyr 3 with various valves as a preamp. New tube, new sound. Cheaper to change a valve than a component for a new sound.

My current valve: https://www.ebay.com/itm/223139362664?var=522735380196. One can also purchase great vintage tubes.

I have Modius and Magnus in black. Silver is far superior. I keep the M's as backups.


----------



## cdacosta

cgb3 said:


> Try a preamp with the Jot 2. It really opens up the amp. I run SI from the Lyr3 to the Jot 2, and balanced out from the Jot 2 with my Senn HD 800S's. Exquisite.
> 
> Love my Lyr 3 with various valves as a preamp. New tube, new sound. Cheaper to change a valve than a component for a new sound.
> 
> ...


When I get the Jot 2 the Asgard 3 will be a back up or give to wife.  I agree with adding a tube pre or line stage sounds really good.  The pic is of my headphone setup before I packed it all up.  Between the Modius and Asgard 3 there is a fully modded Musical Fidelity X-10v3 tube stage with custom power supply.  Analog and digital (computer and DAC) power sources isolated from each other (with custom balanced power conditioners) and a lot of power filtration.    Sounded amazing!  I miss it.   All going back up when I move, hopefully with Jot 2.


----------



## cdacosta

Just placed an order for a Jot 2, black with no module.  Website says 6-8 weeks.  Well let you all know when it actually arrives.


----------



## Flak

I was told they were currently closer to the 8 week mark.  So I ended up ordering a b-stock with a module I didn't need for $100 more just to get it now.


----------



## ksb643

Flak said:


> I was told they were currently closer to the 8 week mark.  So I ended up ordering a b-stock with a module I didn't need for $100 more just to get it now.


Same here


----------



## cdacosta

Flak said:


> I was told they were currently closer to the 8 week mark.  So I ended up ordering a b-stock with a module I didn't need for $100 more just to get it now.


I thought of doing the same but did not see one available throughout the week or so I have been watching out for one.  The wait is not a big deal for me, just not sure where I would need it shipped was my concern.  I also considered used but according to Schiit when I contacted them they said the warranty is not transferable.  I will be going to balanced with at least my daily drivers which are Audeze LCD-XC 2021.  Will be interesting to see if the $630 or so upgrade (Jot 2 and balanced LCD cable)  from Asgard 3 will be worth the upgrade.  LOL  At least I will have a little fun with trying different power and interconnect cables I have with the setup.


----------



## buson160man

cdacosta said:


> When I get the Jot 2 the Asgard 3 will be a back up or give to wife.  I agree with adding a tube pre or line stage sounds really good.  The pic is of my headphone setup before I packed it all up.  Between the Modius and Asgard 3 there is a fully modded Musical Fidelity X-10v3 tube stage with custom power supply.  Analog and digital (computer and DAC) power sources isolated from each other (with custom balanced power conditioners) and a lot of power filtration.    Sounded amazing!  I miss it.   All going back up when I move, hopefully with Jot 2.


----------



## RickB

I'm wondering if anyone keeps both a Jot 2 and Asgard 3 on their desk if they own both? I've thought about it, but to be honest the SE jack on the Jot 2 already sounds like a better A3, and of course the balanced jack takes it up to another level.


----------



## cdacosta

RickB said:


> I'm wondering if anyone keeps both a Jot 2 and Asgard 3 on their desk if they own both? I've thought about it, but to be honest the SE jack on the Jot 2 already sounds like a better A3, and of course the balanced jack takes it up to another level.


I have a Asgard 3 paired with a Modius currently powering Audeze LCD-XC 2021.  I have a Jot 2 on order and just got Cardas Clear Light balanced cable.  Can you please give me some insight as to what I should expect with the Jot 2 SE and balanced compared to Asgard 3?  Thanks!


----------



## eswng679 (Oct 2, 2021)

RickB said:


> I'm wondering if anyone keeps both a Jot 2 and Asgard 3 on their desk if they own both? I've thought about it, but to be honest the SE jack on the Jot 2 already sounds like a better A3, and of course the balanced jack takes it up to another level.


I have both; however, in different use cases and not on the same desk.

I am running an EITR>Modi Multibit>Loki Mini+>Asgard 3 for my work from home setup. The Bifrost 2>Jot 2 is in my main non-work setup. I sold my Asgard 3 to fund the Jot 2 because I needed more power for the HE6se. After running the IEMagni for a few months, there was an inherent sound signature from the Asgard 3 that I missed. Ended up selling the IEMagni and re-bought a B-Stock Asgard and I am very happy. However, you are correct in saying that it would be tough to justify an Asgard 3 side-by-side with a Jot 2. Jot 2's SE output is often slept on but it sounds more punchy and dynamic SE than the Asgard 3 when paired with HD650s. The amp is such a good all-rounder at a fair price.

Regardless, I definitely consider myself blessed to have access to quality audio in different parts of my house.


----------



## Neweymatt

eswng679 said:


> I have both; however, in different use cases and not on the same desk.
> 
> I am running an EITR>Modi Multibit>Loki Mini+>Asgard 3 for my work from home setup. The Bifrost 2>Jot 2 is in my main non-work setup. I sold my Asgard 3 to fund the Jot 2 because I needed more power for the HE6se. After running the IEMagni for a few months, there was an inherent sound signature from the Asgard 3 that I missed. Ended up selling the IEMagni and re-bought a B-Stock Asgard and I am very happy. However, you are correct in saying that it would be tough to justify an Asgard 3 side-by-side with a Jot 2. Jot 2's SE output is often slept on but it sounds more punchy and dynamic SE than the Asgard 3 when paired with HD650s. The amp is such a good all-rounder at a fair price.
> 
> Regardless, I definitely consider myself blessed to have access to quality audio in different parts of my house.


Yeah, I don't keep my Asgard3 at the same desktop setup as the Bf2/Jot2, rather it lives elsewhere in the house.

Agree, when I did some side-by-side with SE only, there isn't much in it between the 2 amps, although you do get just a little more separation and detail with the Jot2.  

It's with the balanced out that the Jot2 shows what it can do, paired with a Silver Dragon cable both my LCD-2C and Empyrean really shine vs the SE.

The other benefit of the Bf2/Jot2 pairing is that on the SE path between them I've got a Vali2+ for some tube flavour depending on what I'm listening to.


----------



## Flak (Oct 2, 2021)

When level matched using an spl meter (I listen at 80db), I am hard pressed to tell any differences between Jot 2 SE and Asgard 3.  The Asgard 3 is def twice as powerful as the Jot 2 SE.  But other than that, blind tested and level matched, I couldn't tell a difference through multiple headphones.  When they weren't level matched, the Jot 2 SE sounded better.  This was with both going through a BF2.  Jot 2 balanced out though is def stepping up another tier.


----------



## billiousoctopus

I ignored some of the scepticism I've read about Schiit and picked up the Jot 2 + 4490 combo while it's on run-out and... man do I regret it.

The amp stage is really nice, but the DAC has a huge ground hum if anything is using it, and worse yet, just having something connected causes the hum to come through when the source is the RCA or XLR, as well.  I'm bemused how their QA could have let that ship.

What's worse is that to get it looked at, I'm shipping it internationally, which is costing me close to $300 on top of the purchase price. 

A really, really lousy experience, and the promise of "good at an affordable price" has turned into "faulty at an astronomical price". Perhaps they're a great buy if you're in the mainland US, but I would recommend you stay well away otherwise.


----------



## Neweymatt

billiousoctopus said:


> I ignored some of the scepticism I've read about Schiit and picked up the Jot 2 + 4490 combo while it's on run-out and... man do I regret it.
> 
> The amp stage is really nice, but the DAC has a huge ground hum if anything is using it, and worse yet, just having something connected causes the hum to come through when the source is the RCA or XLR, as well.  I'm bemused how their QA could have let that ship.
> 
> ...


Shame to hear that, good luck with the service from them.

I've bought 5 items over the last 12+ months shipped to Australia, touch wood I've never had an issue.


----------



## cdacosta

billiousoctopus said:


> I ignored some of the scepticism I've read about Schiit and picked up the Jot 2 + 4490 combo while it's on run-out and... man do I regret it.
> 
> The amp stage is really nice, but the DAC has a huge ground hum if anything is using it, and worse yet, just having something connected causes the hum to come through when the source is the RCA or XLR, as well.  I'm bemused how their QA could have let that ship.
> 
> ...


That sucks. Have you tried pulling the DAC out and see if that is the problem?  Just a suggestion since you are not in US.


----------



## billiousoctopus

cdacosta said:


> That sucks. Have you tried pulling the DAC out and see if that is the problem?  Just a suggestion since you are not in US.


It's a good suggestion, but I've avoided cracking it open since the only thing that would be worse than all the money to ship it back would be a "you opened it and therefore your warranty is invalid".

I did, however, follow all the suggestions to check earthing with an ohmeter and that didn't appear to be the problem; unlike the older Jots that had a reputation for having un-earthed cases and the like. The fact it only buzzes when you've got something plugged into the DAC but is otherwise a very nice headphone amp both makes me sadder, and quite sure it's either a problem with the card or whatever connectors/soldering that it plugs into.

At any rate it's on a very expensive courier trip back to California now.


----------



## cdacosta

billiousoctopus said:


> It's a good suggestion, but I've avoided cracking it open since the only thing that would be worse than all the money to ship it back would be a "you opened it and therefore your warranty is invalid".
> 
> I did, however, follow all the suggestions to check earthing with an ohmeter and that didn't appear to be the problem; unlike the older Jots that had a reputation for having un-earthed cases and the like. The fact it only buzzes when you've got something plugged into the DAC but is otherwise a very nice headphone amp both makes me sadder, and quite sure it's either a problem with the card or whatever connectors/soldering that it plugs into.
> 
> At any rate it's on a very expensive courier trip back to California now.


Since you are out of country ask Schiit if you can open the amp and pull the card to verify the source of problem?  If it is the card can you send the card back for refund?  Then just keep the perfectly working amp.   Again, only a suggestion.


----------



## billiousoctopus

cdacosta said:


> Since you are out of country ask Schiit if you can open the amp and pull the card to verify the source of problem?  If it is the card can you send the card back for refund?  Then just keep the perfectly working amp.   Again, only a suggestion.


You know, if I thought of that before I'd sent it off, I would have tried it - it's a good idea!


----------



## Smoothstereo

billiousoctopus said:


> You know, if I thought of that before I'd sent it off, I would have tried it - it's a good idea!


Usually Schiit pays for the shipping back to them if its a defective item, at least that's what happened to me but I do live in the US. Not sure if international orders are the same. Did you check with Schiit to see if they would cover the shipping cost back to them or at least half the cost?


----------



## jnak00

Smoothstereo said:


> Usually Schiit pays for the shipping back to them if its a defective item, at least that's what happened to me but I do live in the US. Not sure if international orders are the same. Did you check with Schiit to see if they would cover the shipping cost back to them or at least half the cost?



If it's effectively DOA, then I think they will cover shipping costs.  I've had a couple items where they did that for me (in Canada).


----------



## billiousoctopus

Smoothstereo said:


> Usually Schiit pays for the shipping back to them if its a defective item, at least that's what happened to me but I do live in the US. Not sure if international orders are the same. Did you check with Schiit to see if they would cover the shipping cost back to them or at least half the cost?


It's not in the return form, and it the human that I was dealing with didn't mention it beyond linking to the RMA form. I'll chase them on it - thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Odin412

Nice light effect on Jotunheim 2 - perfect for cooler, darker fall nights.


----------



## Odin412

*Cavalli Liquid Carbon – Schiit Jotunheim 2 - Cavalli Liquid Gold X Listening Comparisons*

(I’ve taken the liberty of cross-posting this across the three amp threads – apologies in advance if you subscribe to all of them.)

Since I now have three balanced solid-state amps I thought that it would be fun to compare them using the ZMF Aeolus using the single-ended outputs. I plan to try the balanced outputs at a later date. My playback chain is a Windows 10 laptop running J River - Schiit Bifrost Multibit – Lokius (in bypass mode) – SYS – distribution amp – headphone amps.

Here are my impressions:


The Liquid Carbon is a great match with the Aeolus and delivers a very enjoyable sound with the trademark Cavalli liquid midrange. The tube-like character of this amp lets the best aspects of the Aeolus really shine.
The Jotunheim 2 sounds very similar to the Liquid Carbon. This was a bit of a surprise for me. In fact, if this were a blind test I’m not sure that I would be able to reliably tell them apart. The Liquid Carbon has maybe a slightly more expressive and liquid midrange, but the differences are small.
The biggest change when switching to the Liquid Gold X is more bass body and impact. The midrange also comes across as slightly more open and clear, but with the trademark Cavalli liquidness.
Other random observations:


All of these three amps sound great to my ears and the differences between them are surprisingly small – we’re talking different flavors here.
The Cavalli Liquid Carbon is still a great amplifier after several years – it was released in 2015.
The Jotunheim 2 is a great amp – especially considering its price of only $399.
You can tell that the Liquid Gold X is a step up from the Liquid Carbon, but the family resemblance is still there.
The Aelous is one of the most enjoyable headphones that I have ever heard. It really lets you forget about technology and just immerse yourself in the music.
So which one of these amps is my favorite? Actually, none of them – my favorite pairing with the Aeolus is the Cavalli Liquid Platinum with a pair of vintage Amperex tubes or the Woo Audio WA3. YMMV, as always.


----------



## Vzyenyx

For someone who's upgraded from maybe an asgard 3 or 789 to Jotunheim what were the big differences from the upgrade?


----------



## Odin412

Vzyenyx said:


> For someone who's upgraded from maybe an asgard 3 or 789 to Jotunheim what were the big differences from the upgrade?


I have both the Asgard 3 and the Jotunheim 2 but I haven't compared them side by side yet. I will try to take a listen in the next few days and report back.


----------



## tincanear

Vzyenyx said:


> For someone who's upgraded from maybe an asgard 3 or 789 to Jotunheim what were the big differences from the upgrade?


type of load (e.g. low impedance planar vs high impedance dynamic) and preferred listening level might impact the sound as well.


----------



## Neweymatt

Vzyenyx said:


> For someone who's upgraded from maybe an asgard 3 or 789 to Jotunheim what were the big differences from the upgrade?


I've recently swapped the Asgard3 on my desktop for a Jot2 to pair up with Bifrost2.  For SE performance, there isn't much in it, which is why I started off with the A3 in the first place; also the Jot2 didn't exist then and I felt at the time there was a new one coming sooner than later...

But when I use the XLR on the Jot, I'm hearing a punchier, brighter sound that reveals more detail and a bit wider stage.  For me that alone is worth the upgrade with the headphones and one or two of the IEM's I've got; the LCD-2C and Empyrean especially.  

Another reason I wanted to pair the Jot2 with the BF2 is to be able to connect both SE and balanced paths, and use the Vali2+ as pre-amp on the SE path.  Depending what headphone I'm using or what the music is, I may want to have a bit of tube flavour or not, I can just flip the input switch on the Jot to do this.  And then there is high-gain/low-gain on both amps, the options are almost endless...

Options.  I love options.


----------



## SolaVirtus

Vzyenyx said:


> For someone who's upgraded from maybe an asgard 3 or 789 to Jotunheim what were the big differences from the upgrade?


I have both the 789 and Jot2. For a quick rundown of differences (as I haven't listened to them side-by-side in many months):
The Jot2 displays dynamics better, comes across as more punchy to me, and sounds a little more 'meaty' for lack of a better term.
The 789 sounds to me more transparent, neutral, and less dynamic - which also generally make it a little less fatiguing for long sessions (depending on headphones, of course).

For most applications, I tend to prefer the Jot2. The 789 still has a home for me with analytical listening, many hours-long sessions, and most IEMs due sensitivity and gain.

That's all pretty top-of-my-head comparisons, and YMMV of course.

Edit to add that the source is a Bifrost2, and sometimes a SDAC-balanced.


----------



## Melting735

Vzyenyx said:


> For someone who's upgraded from maybe an asgard 3 or 789 to Jotunheim what were the big differences from the upgrade?


I had all three. IMO, Asgard is very close to jot2. 789 is never my food, too clinical and harsh pairing some bright headphones. It may work okay with some warmer headphones, like hd650/6xx.


----------



## cdacosta

Melting735 said:


> I had all three. IMO, Asgard is very close to jot2. 789 is never my food, too clinical and harsh pairing some bright headphones. It may work okay with some warmer headphones, like hd650/6xx.


I have read many say the SE on Asgard 3 and Jot 2 are similar with Jot 2 a bit more resolving.  How would you describe the difference between the Jot 2 SE and balanced output?  

I have an Asgard 3 and a Jot 2 on order (for a few weeks now). I am buying the Jot 2 to be used balanced with Audeze LCD-XC and am curious. Thanks


----------



## Melting735

cdacosta said:


> I have read many say the SE on Asgard 3 and Jot 2 are similar with Jot 2 a bit more resolving.  How would you describe the difference between the Jot 2 SE and balanced output?
> 
> I have an Asgard 3 and a Jot 2 on order (for a few weeks now). I am buying the Jot 2 to be used balanced with Audeze LCD-XC and am curious. Thanks


There maybe some difference, but I really doubt I can pass an A/B test on Jot2 se and balanced. Anyways, I believe jot2 and lcd-xc will be a good pairing.


----------



## cdacosta

Melting735 said:


> There maybe some difference, but I really doubt I can pass an A/B test on Jot2 se and balanced. Anyways, I believe jot2 and lcd-xc will be a good pairing.


I like the pairing with the Asgard 3, just looking for a bit more dynamics and resolution. This is the reason I ordered the Jot 2 and Cardas Clear Light balanced cable.  Hopefully was worth the upgrade cost LOL


----------



## Neweymatt

cdacosta said:


> I like the pairing with the Asgard 3, just looking for a bit more dynamics and resolution. This is the reason I ordered the Jot 2 and Cardas Clear Light balanced cable.  Hopefully was worth the upgrade cost LOL


I reckon that's pretty much what you will get.  As I mentioned earlier, stage is also expanded a bit more with the Jot2 Balanced.  I think it can best be described as the extra "punch" from the Jot2 balanced that contributes to these differences.



Melting735 said:


> There maybe some difference, but I really doubt I can pass an A/B test on Jot2 se and balanced. Anyways, I believe jot2 and lcd-xc will be a good pairing.


Bit of a bold statement on my part, but I'm pretty sure I could, as I've spent a bit of time quickly switching headphones back and forth.  Especially with the LCD-2C and Empyrean, they really do reveal the differences.  My SE and XLR cables are different between the 2, but I doubt the cable is contributing as much to the difference as the Jot2 balanced is doing.


----------



## cdacosta

Neweymatt said:


> I reckon that's pretty much what you will get.  As I mentioned earlier, stage is also expanded a bit more with the Jot2 Balanced.  I think it can best be described as the extra "punch" from the Jot2 balanced that contributes to these differences.
> 
> 
> Bit of a bold statement on my part, but I'm pretty sure I could, as I've spent a bit of time quickly switching headphones back and forth.  Especially with the LCD-2C and Empyrean, they really do reveal the differences.  My SE and XLR cables are different between the 2, but I doubt the cable is contributing as much to the difference as the Jot2 balanced is doing.


Appreciate the input.  From everything I have read and reviews I have seen I think upgrading to Jot 2 and the Cardas cable will make a appreciable difference over the SE Asgard 3. Not sure it will be $700 difference that it is costing but we will see.  I will say that burning in and listening to the Cardas Clear Light cable converted to SE for burn-in purposes has already improved the sonic reproduction vs stock LCD-XC cable.  Now is just the wait for the Jot 2, Xmas maybe?


----------



## Smoothstereo

To my ears, set up, and taste, the Jot2's balance headphone output is a clear upgrade over the SE output. Pretty much all attributes are better on the balance output for _me_. Only one area I might give a slight nod to the SE output, is that its a bit warmer. Not that the balance output is cold or anything, but its more neutral in that respect. I think the common noise rejection from the balance circuit is just cleaner and quieter, blacker between the individual tracks within a song, so instruments and vocals are more separated within its own space, more delineated. But I can understand why some might prefer the warmth of the SE output.


----------



## cdacosta

Smoothstereo said:


> To my ears, set up, and taste, the Jot2's balance headphone output is a clear upgrade over the SE output. Pretty much all attributes are better on the balance output for _me_. Only one area I might give a slight nod to the SE output, is that its a bit warmer. Not that the balance output is cold or anything, but its more neutral in that respect. I think the common noise rejection from the balance circuit is just cleaner and quieter, blacker between the individual tracks within a song, so instruments and vocals are more separated within its own space, more delineated. But I can understand why some might prefer the warmth of the SE output.


Appreciate you sharing your experience.  What you described is what I am hoping for between a Asgard 3 and. Jot 2, assuming they ever become available (have a Jot 2 ordered).  I am also hoping for a bit more resolution.


----------



## cgb3

billiousoctopus said:


> I ignored some of the scepticism I've read about Schiit and picked up the Jot 2 + 4490 combo while it's on run-out and... man do I regret it.
> 
> The amp stage is really nice, but the DAC has a huge ground hum if anything is using it, and worse yet, just having something connected causes the hum to come through when the source is the RCA or XLR, as well.  I'm bemused how their QA could have let that ship.
> 
> ...


Try this. https://www.audioholics.com/home-theater-connection/ground-loops-eliminating-system-hum-and-buzz


----------



## mauiatheart

Is Schiit running at the 6-8 weeks that it states on their website currently?  I am just jonesing for my order to be fulfilled.  Passing the time with a THX amp, but just want to set up the "forever" stack already.


----------



## GumbyDammit223

mauiatheart said:


> Is Schiit running at the 6-8 weeks that it states on their website currently?  I am just jonesing for my order to be fulfilled.  Passing the time with a THX amp, but just want to set up the "forever" stack already.


I'd say Schiit's being realistic.  They are obviously going to do their best to beat the posted schedule, but with things being what they are, I wouldn't hold your breath.  If the deities are smiling on you, you might get lucky and see it shortened by a week.  That was my case when I got my Jot 2 and BF 2.  Just be thankful you're not relegated to listen to AM talk radio or FM pop!


----------



## billiousoctopus

As an update on my Jot 2 repair: Schiit have repaired it and charged me for the return, so I'm now out $500 to get a faulty product repaired.

That's assuming it *is* repaired I guess; I'll find out in a couple of weeks.

I very much regret buying the Jot at this point.


----------



## cgb3

Smoothstereo said:


> Usually Schiit pays for the shipping back to them if its a defective item, at least that's what happened to me but I do live in the US. Not sure if international orders are the same. Did you check with Schiit to see if they would cover the shipping cost back to them or at least half the cost?


US native. I've sent back 2 items to Schiit, within months of purchase (in the first year). Asked for return postage. No joy.

Maybe in the first 30 days?


----------



## Smoothstereo (Oct 15, 2021)

cgb3 said:


> US native. I've sent back 2 items to Schiit, within months of purchase (in the first year). Asked for return postage. No joy.
> 
> Maybe in the first 30 days?


Probably should have clarified. I received a defective item and it was within the 15 day trial period. Schiit provided me free return shipping back to them.


----------



## Ultrainferno

In today’s review we’re taking a look at the Jotunheim 2 on Headfonia. An article by @Mightygrey who is even giving it our Recommended Buy Award!

"In terms of flexibility, convenience and outright sound quality, he finds it an absolute winner for the format-agnostic audiophile"

https://www.headfonia.com/schiit-audio-jotunheim-2-review/


----------



## valkyrieorion

One thing I just realized on the Jot 2 is the front input switch is for SE input or Balanced. If I am coming from a Bifrost 2 and wanted to connect my active speakers through XLR and a sub through RCA it’s not going to output at the same time to both is it?


----------



## PopZeus

valkyrieorion said:


> One thing I just realized on the Jot 2 is the front input switch is for SE input or Balanced. If I am coming from a Bifrost 2 and wanted to connect my active speakers through XLR and a sub through RCA it’s not going to output at the same time to both is it?


Afaik, the Jot outputs through both XLR and RCA at the same time.


----------



## tincanear (Oct 18, 2021)

valkyrieorion said:


> One thing I just realized on the Jot 2 is the front input switch is for SE input or Balanced. If I am coming from a Bifrost 2 and wanted to connect my active speakers through XLR and a sub through RCA it’s not going to output at the same time to both is it?


Jot 2 left-most three-position front panel switch selects between SE, XLR, and internal module (e.g. DAC, phono) inputs.  same output appears on both headphone jacks, the SE out, and the XLR out (both the 4-pin front panel headphone and 3-pin rear pre-out XLR's are true-balanced signals with both phases active) so active speakers on XLR pre-out and sub on SE pre-out is OK.


----------



## Odin412

Vzyenyx said:


> For someone who's upgraded from maybe an asgard 3 or 789 to Jotunheim what were the big differences from the upgrade?


I tried the Asgard 3 and Jotunheim 2 side by side over the weekend and the differences (using the single-ended output of the Jotunheim 2) are quite small. The Asgard 3 is a bit more laid-back and the treble is a bit more subdued while the Jotunheim 2 is a bit more dynamic and energetic while keeping a smooth treble. Again, the differences are small and unless you're looking to use the balanced output of the Jotunheim 2 (which sounds very good) my advice would be to stick with the Asgard 3.


----------



## cdacosta

Odin412 said:


> I tried the Asgard 3 and Jotunheim 2 side by side over the weekend and the differences (using the single-ended output of the Jotunheim 2) are quite small. The Asgard 3 is a bit more laid-back and the treble is a bit more subdued while the Jotunheim 2 is a bit more dynamic and energetic while keeping a smooth treble. Again, the differences are small and unless you're looking to use the balanced output of the Jotunheim 2 (which sounds very good) my advice would be to stick with the Asgard 3.


Thanks for sharing.  I suspected the Asgard 3 and SE output from a Jot 2 would be similar.  What would you say is the difference between the Jot 2 SE output and balanced besides power output?

I ask because I have a Asgard 3 and a Jot 2 on order.  I am currently using a Asgard 3 mated with a Modius and Audeze LCD-XC 2021, which sound fantastic together.  I EQ the LCD-XC to the point that the EQ is set at -15db (to avoid clipping) and the volume pot is often between 2 o'clock and 2:30pm.  So basically the Jot 2 will give me more headroom.   I am curious to know users opinions to give me an idea of what to expect from sonic differences between the two outputs.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheMiddleSky (Oct 18, 2021)

Well, I think it's fair if I share my impression to this thread too (and Singxer thread).






It was fun comparison! Topping D90SE with XLR output feed Topping A90, Singxer SA-1, and Schiit Jotunheim 2

At that moment I tried with Abyss Diana Phi and Focal Clear MG.

All three amps are indeed excellent for the price.

Power: (Based on Gain and Watt)
1. Schiit Jotunheim 2
2. Topping A90
3. Singxer SA1

Note: Singxer is far from weak, it's just that Singxer provide the lowest gain (amplified factor). Singxer capable to push Diana with ease.

Treble:
1. Singxer SA-1
2. Topping A90
3. Schiit Jotunheim 2

Most airy feeling, with most micro detail, Singxer take the crown here. The best part, Singxer is actually the most linear in treble area, high pitch of piano seems free of peak/harshness. A90 and Jotunheim 2 while less airy, but produce more peak in piano notes. Jotunheim is the darkest of the three with the least airy feeling as well. (Remember that these three amps still close to neutral, so don't imagine awful lack of treble quantity from Schiit).

Midrange:
1a. Singxer SA-1
1b. Schiit Jotunheim 2
2. Topping A90

Both singxer and schiit provide slight forward vocal with dense and full body tonality. While texture slight better with Singxer, Jotun provide slight fuller lower midrange. Sibilance is hard to heard, unless the recording produce much of them. Topping is a little drier in this section, with more laidback position. I'd give a nod to Topping if the extreme neutrality is your main concern. Personally, I chase natural more than neutral here.

Bass:
1a. Schiit Jotunheim 2
1b. Singxer SA-1
1c. Topping A90

Love them all! Jotunheim 2 produce biggest bass, Topping is the least, Singxer on the middle. Both three amps render bass texture nicely, deep down to sub bass level. Most impact goes to Jotunheim, while A90 and SA-1 share the same result.

Soundstage:
1. SIngxer SA-1
2. Topping A90
3. Schiit Jotunheim 2

The airy feeling, combine with the actual soundstage size, make Singxer goes to the top. Not only the size, actually imaging also more structured on Singxer SA-1 compared the other amps. Schiit Jotunheim 2 definitely create the "narrowest" imaging here.

Conclusion:
Singxer SA-1 is still my most favourite amp for under $1000, very all round character with great micro detail and soundstage. Being neutral, but slight sweetness on vocal is blissful.

Schiit Jotunheim 2, punch the hardest, in expense of airy feeling and soundstage.

Topping A90, is most dead neutral, even when compared to other close to neutral amps.


----------



## Odin412

cdacosta said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I suspected the Asgard 3 and SE output from a Jot 2 would be similar.  What would you say is the difference between the Jot 2 SE output and balanced besides power output?
> 
> I ask because I have a Asgard 3 and a Jot 2 on order.  I am currently using a Asgard 3 mated with a Modius and Audeze LCD-XC 2021, which sound fantastic together.  I EQ the LCD-XC to the point that the EQ is set at -15db (to avoid clipping) and the volume pot is often between 2 o'clock and 2:30pm.  So basically the Jot 2 will give me more headroom.   I am curious to know users opinions to give me an idea of what to expect from sonic differences between the two outputs.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



To my ears the differences between the single-ended and balanced outputs depend quite a bit on the headphones. I have an older LCD-XC so I will try that and let you know what I find (i.e. hear).


----------



## cdacosta

Odin412 said:


> To my ears the differences between the single-ended and balanced outputs depend quite a bit on the headphones. I have an older LCD-XC so I will try that and let you know what I find (i.e. hear).


Cool, thank you!


----------



## Riversalt

Does anyone know what Jot 2 is like with Hifiman Ananda?
Would it be a good pair?


----------



## RickB

Riversalt said:


> Does anyone know what Jot 2 is like with Hifiman Ananda?
> Would it be a good pair?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-jotunheim-2-impressions-thread.949824/page-54#post-16174849


----------



## Odin412

cdacosta said:


> Cool, thank you!


Last night I tried the LCD-XC with the single-ended and balanced outputs, and to my ears the differences are audible. The balanced output has a bit tighter and more dynamic bass, a slightly more open midrange and a bit more energy in the treble. To be honest though, I didn't really like the LCD-XC with the Jotunheim 2 - the treble was a bit too sharp for me. However, I am very treble-sensitive - and I think that the 2021 version of the LCD-XC has a different tuning than mine, so your results may (and likely will) vary. Please let us know your impressions - it's fun to compare different people's impressions of the same equipment.


----------



## cdacosta

Odin412 said:


> Last night I tried the LCD-XC with the single-ended and balanced outputs, and to my ears the differences are audible. The balanced output has a bit tighter and more dynamic bass, a slightly more open midrange and a bit more energy in the treble. To be honest though, I didn't really like the LCD-XC with the Jotunheim 2 - the treble was a bit too sharp for me. However, I am very treble-sensitive - and I think that the 2021 version of the LCD-XC has a different tuning than mine, so your results may (and likely will) vary. Please let us know your impressions - it's fun to compare different people's impressions of the same equipment.


Thanks for trying the combo and sharing your impressions.  I also am HF sensitive, although I EQ the LCD-XC so not that worried.  Do you find the Jot 2 balanced more resolving than the SE output?  When you say “more open midrange” can you please elaborate or be more specific?


----------



## Odin412

cdacosta said:


> Thanks for trying the combo and sharing your impressions.  I also am HF sensitive, although I EQ the LCD-XC so not that worried.  Do you find the Jot 2 balanced more resolving than the SE output?  When you say “more open midrange” can you please elaborate or be more specific?


Yes, to my ears the balanced outputs are more resolving. I can hear more details and it feels like I'm hearing deeper into the recording.


----------



## cdacosta

Odin412 said:


> Yes, to my ears the balanced outputs are more resolving. I can hear more details and it feels like I'm hearing deeper into the recording.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hottyson (Oct 20, 2021)

Riversalt said:


> Does anyone know what Jot 2 is like with Hifiman Ananda?
> Would it be a good pair?


Yes, The HifiMan Ananda pairs good with the Schiit Jotunheim 2. But, at the same price, the HifiMan HE6se V2 pairs even better with the Schiit Jotunheim 2.



However, if you want a better amp for only $500 get the Rebel Audio RebelAmp. It pairs even better than the Schiit Jotunheim 2 with both the HifiMan Ananda and the Schiit HE6se V2.




Edit: Even though I prefer the smooth RebelAmp, some might prefer the brighter Jotunheim 2.


----------



## emorrison33

Anyone know what the Continuity "cutoff" is for the Jotunheim 2, for when it crosses into Class B?  I believe the Asgard 3 it's 500mW, but I have never seen anything on the Jot 2.  Just wondering is all


----------



## Riversalt

emorrison33 said:


> Anyone know what the Continuity "cutoff" is for the Jotunheim 2, for when it crosses into Class B?  I believe the Asgard 3 it's 500mW, but I have never seen anything on the Jot 2.  Just wondering is all


----------



## toaster10v

Odin412 said:


> Last night I tried the LCD-XC with the single-ended and balanced outputs, and to my ears the differences are audible. The balanced output has a bit tighter and more dynamic bass, a slightly more open midrange and a bit more energy in the treble. To be honest though, I didn't really like the LCD-XC with the Jotunheim 2 - the treble was a bit too sharp for me. However, I am very treble-sensitive - and I think that the 2021 version of the LCD-XC has a different tuning than mine, so your results may (and likely will) vary. Please let us know your impressions - it's fun to compare different people's impressions of the same equipment.


I have tried both the Jotunheim 1 and 2 with the LCD-2C, LCD-3, and LCD-24. The only headphone I liked with em was the LCD-2C because otherwise the amp is way too bright imo. Both amps seem to sound a little more detailed through the balanced output I have found. Almost no reason to use the SE.


----------



## emorrison33

Riversalt said:


>


OK, for the less technically inclined, does that mean it's not running in Class A at all?


----------



## Riversalt

emorrison33 said:


> OK, for the less technically inclined, does that mean it's not running in Class A at all?


It is always in class A, with more linear and constant power delivery.
Without the bridge between classes A x B
so I understood in the text.


----------



## cgb3

toaster10v said:


> I have tried both the Jotunheim 1 and 2 with the LCD-2C, LCD-3, and LCD-24. The only headphone I liked with em was the LCD-2C because otherwise the amp is way too bright imo. Both amps seem to sound a little more detailed through the balanced output I have found. Almost no reason to use the SE.


We're a diverse group on this forum. All countries, all age groups. I'll stop there, before I mention pronouns.

It's well documented that humans loose the upper range of their hearing as they age. I love my Jot 2, with a Lyr3 with various great valves as a preamp, paired with Sen HD 800S. Individually, all labeled as "bright" by various people.

Thank God for "bright". We of my age still have products to acquire and enjoy.


----------



## SirIppo

I'm trying to decide between this amp the jotunheim 2, asgard 3, and maybe a topping a30 pro. Is the jot 2 really worth it against the asgard 3? I put the topping a30 pro since it has a lot of power as well on paper. My current headphones are dt 1990, sph 9500, ad 900x, also have a t1 2nd gen coming next week. Using a e30 as my dac and a schiit heresy as my amp.


----------



## Riversalt

SirIppo said:


> I'm trying to decide between this amp the jotunheim 2, asgard 3, and maybe a topping a30 pro. Is the jot 2 really worth it against the asgard 3? I put the topping a30 pro since it has a lot of power as well on paper. My current headphones are dt 1990, sph 9500, ad 900x, also have a t1 2nd gen coming next week. Using a e30 as my dac and a schiit heresy as my amp.


I've had Asgard 3, A30pro, SH9 THX and Drop THX.
For everything I've read the review and needing to play balanced XLR headphones, the best for me is Jotunheim 2.

If you don't need to play balanced, Asgardo 3 is better game, more real sound and fun compared to A30pro etc.

I would make an effort and take the Jotunheim 2 is future proof, for better headphones to come later, not to mention it's a spectacular amp many put it better than the A90, because it's not just about power, it's about how really plays, as the amp is musically in real.

My 2 cents and sorry for the bad english.


----------



## SirIppo

Riversalt said:


> I've had Asgard 3, A30pro, SH9 THX and Drop THX.
> For everything I've read the review and needing to play balanced XLR headphones, the best for me is Jotunheim 2.
> 
> If you don't need to play balanced, Asgardo 3 is better game, more real sound and fun compared to A30pro etc.
> ...


How about for singled ended headphones? I see the asgard 3 has more power on its spec sheet for se use compared to the jot 2. Is the jot 2 good enough to where I can just have one amp on my desk? Or would I still have to keep my heresy at my desk for single ended use? In the future I do plan to get a sundara or the anandas and finally a hd800s.


----------



## toaster10v

cgb3 said:


> We're a diverse group on this forum. All countries, all age groups. I'll stop there, before I mention pronouns.
> 
> It's well documented that humans loose the upper range of their hearing as they age. I love my Jot 2, with a Lyr3 with various great valves as a preamp, paired with Sen HD 800S. Individually, all labeled as "bright" by various people.
> 
> Thank God for "bright". We of my age still have products to acquire and enjoy.


That is exactly what my dad said lol. I am quite young so to me it is too bright for my tastes. However, my dad loved the combo of jot + LCD-24.


----------



## Riversalt

SirIppo said:


> How about for singled ended headphones? I see the asgard 3 has more power on its spec sheet for se use compared to the jot 2. Is the jot 2 good enough to where I can just have one amp on my desk? Or would I still have to keep my heresy at my desk for single ended use? In the future I do plan to get a sundara or the anandas and finally a hd800s.


Yes, Jot 2 is sufficient as a single amp and future-proof for the headphones you intend to have in the future, guaranteed success.
Just run Jot 2 balanced with good Dac XLR like modius or if you can spend more Bifrost 2.

No need to go beyond that, don't just look at high specs, it doesn't say everything about sound that will actually be heard.

A90 also has higher specification sheets than the Jot 2, but the Jot 2 is more musical, I like to listen, according to several reviews who have both.

Jot 2 + modius / Jot 2 + Bifrost

Don't use Jot 2 with built-in dac card, it's not the best deal, Jot 2 always with separate dac that sim is better game performance and audio quality.


----------



## toaster10v

SirIppo said:


> How about for singled ended headphones? I see the asgard 3 has more power on its spec sheet for se use compared to the jot 2. Is the jot 2 good enough to where I can just have one amp on my desk? Or would I still have to keep my heresy at my desk for single ended use? In the future I do plan to get a sundara or the anandas and finally a hd800s.


The Jotunheim SE should definitely provide enough power but I will say I found the balanced output to sound a little crisper. It was the case on both the Jotunheim 1 and 2 I tried. Regardless though, I feel like it would be a more future-proof option than the Asgard 3.


----------



## hottyson (Oct 24, 2021)

SirIppo said:


> I'm trying to decide between this amp the jotunheim 2, asgard 3, and maybe a topping a30 pro. Is the jot 2 really worth it against the asgard 3? I put the topping a30 pro since it has a lot of power as well on paper. My current headphones are dt 1990, sph 9500, ad 900x, also have a t1 2nd gen coming next week. Using a e30 as my dac and a schiit heresy as my amp.


First of all, anything by Topping is a risk of buying poorly built garbage and buying from a horrible company. So, stay away from anything Topping.

Next, I own the Schiit Jotunheim 2 and Schiit Asgard 3. Quite often the the Asgard 3 sounds like a SIDEgrade from the Schiit Heresy with many songs. Whereas, the Jotunheim 2 always sounds like an UPgrade over the Schiit Heresy. The Schiit Jotunheim 2 will have more resolution over the Schiit Asgard 3.

From your selections, I can only recommend the Schiit Jotunheim 2 as the only viable choice.


----------



## cdacosta

hottyson said:


> First of all, anything by Topping is a risk of buying poorly built garbage and buying from a horrible company. So, stay away from anything Topping.
> 
> Next, I own the Schiit Jotunheim 2 and Schiit Asgard 3. Quite often the the Asgard 3 sounds like a SIDEgrade from the Schiit Heresy with many songs. Whereas, the Jotunheim 2 always sounds like an UPgrade over the Schiit Heresy. The Schiit Jotunheim 2 will have more resolution over the Schiit Asgard 3.
> 
> From your selections, I can only recommend the Schiit Jotunheim 2 as the only viable choice.


Your post was very helpful and reassuring for me.  As I have a Asgard 3 and Modius with Audeze LCD-XC 2021.  I have my setup really tweaked now and it sounds fantastic.  

I do have a Jot 2 on order now for about 4 weeks.  With the Jot 2 I would be running it balanced to replace the Asgard 3.  I was hoping the Jot 2 would give me a bit more headroom balanced vs Asgard 3 SE and would be a bit more resolving and based on your impressions looks like I made a good choice.  The Asgard 3 does have a lot of power but when EQ is used like I use it with -15db (Equalizer APO Peace version) to avoid clipping the Asgard 3 is being pushed hard.  I am often in high gain at 2:45pm on the volume dial (max is 5pm).   This is with a 20 ohm planar LCD-XC.


----------



## eswng679 (Oct 24, 2021)

SirIppo said:


> I see the asgard 3 has more power on its spec sheet for se use compared to the jot 2. Is the jot 2 good enough to where I can just have one amp on my desk?


The numbers can be deceiving for Jot 2 SE. I have both the Asgard 3 and Jot 2. When running SE on both with a Bifrost 2, I've found that the Asgard 3 sounds soft at times, while the improved dynamics of Jot 2 makes me forget that the Jot 2 has less SE power. Music on my HD650s are more enjoyable out of the Jot 2 SE than on the Asgard 3.

The ability to run balanced and SE makes the Jot 2 very good amp to have if you only want one amp. For me, it gives me dynamics for the HD650s in SE; and enough power for my HE6 (4-screw) via balanced.


----------



## hottyson

cdacosta said:


> Your post was very helpful and reassuring for me.  As I have a Asgard 3 and Modius with Audeze LCD-XC 2021.  I have my setup really tweaked now and it sounds fantastic.


Audeze LCD-X (2020) on my Schiit Jotunheim 2 sounds great. Presents a very forward pushed out soundstage with ultra extended reverberations. Clear precise crisp sound.


----------



## cdacosta

hottyson said:


> Audeze LCD-X (2020) on my Schiit Jotunheim 2 sounds great. Presents a very forward pushed out soundstage with ultra extended reverberations. Clear precise crisp sound.


Cool.  Hopefully I will receive the Jotunheim 2 I ordered before December so I can experience it myself.


----------



## RickB

SirIppo said:


> I'm trying to decide between this amp the jotunheim 2, asgard 3, and maybe a topping a30 pro. Is the jot 2 really worth it against the asgard 3? I put the topping a30 pro since it has a lot of power as well on paper. My current headphones are dt 1990, sph 9500, ad 900x, also have a t1 2nd gen coming next week. Using a e30 as my dac and a schiit heresy as my amp.


It seems like your headphones are all bright/aggressive sounding? The laid-back sound of the Asgard 3 would probably be better for them, I think.


----------



## SirIppo

That's good to know, I guess I'll order the jot 2, just not looking forward to the 6-8 wait according to their website. Do I need to get a balanced dac like the modius right away to use the jot 2? Will the e30 dac still allow me to use the balanced xlr on the jot 2? I'll just have to buy some balanced cables for my t1. Or is using a balanced dac as my souce just for higher volume levels?


----------



## SirIppo

RickB said:


> It seems like your headphones are all bright/aggressive sounding? The laid-back sound of the Asgard 3 would probably be better for them, I think.


Yeah when buying my headphones I know alot of reviewers used lots of keywords like clarity, detail, imaging for my dt1990s and my t1 2nd gen that are coming soon. I don't really get fatigued from using the 1990s as some reviewers said though. I was looking at the asgard 3 since it seems to be at a good price and a lot of power. I think I decided on the jot 2 since it does have balanced for when i get more headphones in the future.


----------



## Riversalt

SirIppo said:


> Yeah when buying my headphones I know alot of reviewers used lots of keywords like clarity, detail, imaging for my dt1990s and my t1 2nd gen that are coming soon. I don't really get fatigued from using the 1990s as some reviewers said though. I was looking at the asgard 3 since it seems to be at a good price and a lot of power. I think I decided on the jot 2 since it does have balanced for when i get more headphones in the future.


I didn't want to wait for my Jot 2.
I made a buy ad in the classifieds in less than 3 days a new Jot at 320$ appeared.
keep an eye on the classifieds Jot sells very fast due to high demand, better to do an ad to receive PM with offer was like I did.

E30 is not balanced, it will only allow you to use Jot if normal, do things gradually via classifieds always have Modius at 150/170$


----------



## Riversalt

SirIppo said:


> Yeah when buying my headphones I know alot of reviewers used lots of keywords like clarity, detail, imaging for my dt1990s and my t1 2nd gen that are coming soon. I don't really get fatigued from using the 1990s as some reviewers said though. I was looking at the asgard 3 since it seems to be at a good price and a lot of power. I think I decided on the jot 2 since it does have balanced for when i get more headphones in the future.


https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/mint-schiit-modius.13370/


----------



## hottyson

SirIppo said:


> That's good to know, I guess I'll order the jot 2, just not looking forward to the 6-8 wait according to their website. Do I need to get a balanced dac like the modius right away to use the jot 2? Will the e30 dac still allow me to use the balanced xlr on the jot 2? I'll just have to buy some balanced cables for my t1. Or is using a balanced dac as my souce just for higher volume levels?


I have been putting off the upgrade of a DAC from $100 type DACs. Yes, the upgrades are real and they sound better. However, I know exactly what I am missing when I use $100 DACs. I would not upgrade to a Modius. Perhaps you can do as I, and wait until you are ready to go all the way to the Schiit Bifrost 2. I would just stick with your E30 if I were you.


----------



## SirIppo

hottyson said:


> I have been putting off the upgrade of a DAC from $100 type DACs. Yes, the upgrades are real and they sound better. However, I know exactly what I am missing when I use $100 DACs. I would not upgrade to a Modius. Perhaps you can do as I, and wait until you are ready to go all the way to the Schiit Bifrost 2. I would just stick with your E30 if I were you.


Yeah I'll just keep it for a while and use the e30 a bit so I can at least know it really well before I upgrade to something like the bifrost 2. Unless I impulse buy late at night in the future.


----------



## SirIppo

Riversalt said:


> I didn't want to wait for my Jot 2.
> I made a buy ad in the classifieds in less than 3 days a new Jot at 320$ appeared.
> keep an eye on the classifieds Jot sells very fast due to high demand, better to do an ad to receive PM with offer was like I did.
> 
> E30 is not balanced, it will only allow you to use Jot if normal, do things gradually via classifieds always have Modius at 150/170$


The modius that you linked in the other post is already sold. I just wonder about the warranty though If I buy used. I know if I buy from the site I get a 5 year warranty incase something happens.


----------



## cdacosta

SirIppo said:


> That's good to know, I guess I'll order the jot 2, just not looking forward to the 6-8 wait according to their website. Do I need to get a balanced dac like the modius right away to use the jot 2? Will the e30 dac still allow me to use the balanced xlr on the jot 2? I'll just have to buy some balanced cables for my t1. Or is using a balanced dac as my souce just for higher volume levels? The input is SE or balanced.


The Jotunheim 2 will output SE and balanced from either SE or balanced input.  I have a Jotunheim 2 on order and plan to use SE to the Jotunheim 2.  I have many really nice SE interconnects I can experiment with.  

I considered buying used to avoid the 6-8 week back order directly from Schiit.  I contacted Schiit and they said the 5 year warranty is not transferable.  Warranty only valid if purchased directly from them.


----------



## SirIppo

cdacosta said:


> The Jotunheim 2 will output SE and balanced from either SE or balanced input.  I have a Jotunheim 2 on order and plan to use SE to the Jotunheim 2.  I have many really nice SE interconnects I can experiment with.
> 
> I considered buying used to avoid the 6-8 week back order directly from Schiit.  I contacted Schiit and they said the 5 year warranty is not transferable.  Warranty only valid if purchased directly from them.


Yeah that's what I was pretty sure about with the warranty that its not transferable. So I guess I will buy directly from them. I saw some of the used schiit amps but I really want that warranty for peace of mind. I plan to use the single end on the jot 2 since I do still have headphones that are only single ended but do have a balanced headphone coming and will buy balanced headphones in the future. I want just 1 amp on my desk that is able to power single and balanced.


----------



## hottyson

SirIppo said:


> Yeah that's what I was pretty sure about with the warranty that its not transferable. So I guess I will buy directly from them. I saw some of the used schiit amps but I really want that warranty for peace of mind. I plan to use the single end on the jot 2 since I do still have headphones that are only single ended but do have a balanced headphone coming and will buy balanced headphones in the future. I want just 1 amp on my desk that is able to power single and balanced.


Have you considered a RebelAmp? You won't need to purchase any balanced cables and that money could go towards the amp. It sells for $500 new and it performs better than the Schiit Jotunheim 2 with most of my headphone collection.


----------



## SirIppo

hottyson said:


> Have you considered a RebelAmp? You won't need to purchase any balanced cables and that money could go towards the amp. It sells for $500 new and it performs better than the Schiit Jotunheim 2 with most of my headphone collection.


I want xlr for my balanced headphones in the future. Also I have a t1 2nd gen coming this week, so I just have to buy a balanced cable. So trying to keep a 1 amp solution at least for 1-2 two years before I get upgraditis.


----------



## eswng679

SirIppo said:


> I want xlr for my balanced headphones in the future. Also I have a t1 2nd gen coming this week, so I just have to buy a balanced cable. So trying to keep a 1 amp solution at least for 1-2 two years before I get upgraditis.


Not trying to be facetious but I’d be curious to know what you would consider as an upgrade from the Jot 2 as a desktop amplifier?


----------



## hottyson

SirIppo said:


> I want xlr for my balanced headphones in the future. Also I have a t1 2nd gen coming this week, so I just have to buy a balanced cable. So trying to keep a 1 amp solution at least for 1-2 two years before I get upgraditis.


It sounds like the Schiit Jotunheim 2 is the amp for you. It is a very good amp for the money and lots of features.


----------



## hottyson

eswng679 said:


> Not trying to be facetious but I’d be curious to know what you would consider as an upgrade from the Jot 2 as a desktop amplifier?


I know you weren't asking me, but I wholeheartedly recommend to anyone that is looking for the next step up from the Jotunheim 2 to look into the Questyle CMA Twelve DAC/amp. At $1,200, the Questyle CMA Twelve has a nice tidy all in one package and sounds very good if you are looking for excellent technical qualities, high resolution, and no need for interconnect between DAC and amp.


----------



## SirIppo

eswng679 said:


> Not trying to be facetious but I’d be curious to know what you would consider as an upgrade from the Jot 2 as a desktop amplifier?


Honestly I don't know, hopefully in like 2 years something will come out. Hopefully my jot 2 will come before Christmas.


----------



## eswng679 (Oct 25, 2021)

hottyson said:


> I know you weren't asking me, but I wholeheartedly recommend to anyone that is looking for the next step up from the Jotunheim 2 to look into the Questyle CMA Twelve DAC/amp. At $1,200, the Questyle CMA Twelve has a nice tidy all in one package and sounds very good if you are looking for excellent technical qualities, high resolution, and no need for interconnect between DAC and amp.


Thanks for the suggestion.

If we're into the $1000 range, I've seen a few posts where users went from the Jot 2 to the Burson Soloist 3X. 
Does anyone have thoughts or experiences on whether this would be a worthwhile upgrade in the future?

edit: My current headphones are as follows:
Hifiman HE500 - run these balanced;
Hifiman HE6 (4-screw) - run these balanced; and,
Sennheiser HD650 - run these single ended.


----------



## tincanear (Oct 27, 2021)

eswng679 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> If we're into the $1000 range, I've seen a few posts where users went from the Jot 2 to the Burson Soloist 3X.
> Does anyone have thoughts or experiences on whether this would be a worthwhile upgrade in the future?
> ...


IMO, Jot 2 is all the amp you need.  Put cost difference towards an external multibit / R2R DAC (like Bifrost 2) or new cans (e.g HD800S, HD820, next-next-gen HFM, etc...)

(added)
SE vs Bal out will give you two different voicings.


----------



## Riversalt

Friends.
Has anyone thought about changing the caps to other premium level Nichicon, Mundorf etc?
Yes I know sometimes the play costs could be afforded a better device, but diy fun sometimes speaks louder.
Know any similar diy project around here?


----------



## cdacosta

Riversalt said:


> Friends.
> Has anyone thought about changing the caps to other premium level Nichicon, Mundorf etc?
> Yes I know sometimes the play costs could be afforded a better device, but diy fun sometimes speaks louder.
> Know any similar diy project around here?


Well I modded my Asgard 3 and Modius.  Have not tried better caps, did not think would yield enough of a difference.  When my Jot 2 finally arrives I will let it burn-in so I can hear what it brings then shield power supply with TI-Shield (which is no longer made , and dampen all caps, board and chassis.  I did this with Asgard 3 and it yielded very noticeable gains.


----------



## Riversalt

cdacosta said:


> Well I modded my Asgard 3 and Modius.  Have not tried better caps, did not think would yield enough of a difference.  When my Jot 2 finally arrives I will let it burn-in so I can hear what it brings then shield power supply with TI-Shield (which is no longer made , and dampen all caps, board and chassis.  I did this with Asgard 3 and it yielded very noticeable gains.


Have a post about it?
I would like to see diy work like this in schiit but I don't think anything.
I really like the brand and its price x performance policy.


----------



## cdacosta

I have posted once or twice in the Asgard 3 and Modius thread. I will look when I have a chance


----------



## eswng679

cdacosta said:


> I have posted once or twice in the Asgard 3 and Modius thread. I will look when I have a chance


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-asgard-3-impressions-thread.914012/post-16545994 

Found it!


----------



## cdacosta

eswng679 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-asgard-3-impressions-thread.914012/post-16545994
> 
> Found it!


Yep that is the one on Asgard 3 thread.  Easy to do, immediate improvement in resolution, micro and macro dynamics, micro detail and separation.  The magnitude of the benefit is like two layers of lowered noise floor.


----------



## Riversalt

eswng679 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-asgard-3-impressions-thread.914012/post-16545994
> 
> Found it!


Transformer was covered with copper foil?
Did you exchange some caps for better ones?


----------



## eswng679

tincanear said:


> IMO, Jot 2 is all the amp you need.  Put cost difference towards an external multibit / R2R DAC (like Bifrost 2) or new cans (e.g HD800S, HD820, next-next-gen HFM, etc...)
> 
> (added)
> SE vs Bal out will give you two different voicings.


Thanks for the validation. 

Looks like I'll be sticking with my Jot 2 / BF2 combo. I've always told myself that it should be and is my source end-game for the next while...but the nervosa is real. 
Agreed re: balanced vs. single ended. There is definitely a difference between the two and I prefer balanced.


----------



## cdacosta

Riversalt said:


> Transformer was covered with copper foil?
> Did you exchange some caps for better ones?


Not copper foil.  TI-Shield is a copper alloy that is the best I know of to remove EMI and RFI and dump to earth ground.  I cover both sides with a dampening material that way prevents the shield from shorting anything.  

I did not replace any caps in the Asgard 3.  Thought about it but did not see the value in doing so based on the cost of the amp.  The fo.Q T-102 dampening tape and TI-Shield yielded really good results and was just an experiment to see if these mods or tweaks would yield the kind of results I would get from the Proceed, Lexicon and Mark Levinson gear I have used these tweaks on in my downstairs setup.  I used the fo.Q T-102 dampening tape mod on the Modius first and that yielded very positive results so Asgard 3 got the treatment.


----------



## Luckyleo

billiousoctopus said:


> As an update on my Jot 2 repair: Schiit have repaired it and charged me for the return, so I'm now out $500 to get a faulty product repaired.
> 
> That's assuming it *is* repaired I guess; I'll find out in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I very much regret buying the Jot at this point.


I feel your pain!   Hope things work out for you.


----------



## cdacosta

I ordered a black Jot 2 115v (no module) on 9/24, which is about 5.5 weeks ago.  Still waiting.  Has anyone been waiting longer?  Really just curious how much longer I will likely have to wait?  Thanks!


----------



## jonathan c

cdacosta said:


> I ordered a black Jot 2 115v (no module) on 9/24, which is about 5.5 weeks ago.  Still waiting.  Has anyone been waiting longer?  Really just curious how much longer I will likely have to wait?  Thanks!


For some time, the Schiit Audio website has said about the Jot2: “ships in 6 - 8 weeks”.


----------



## cdacosta

jonathan c said:


> For some time, the Schiit Audio website has said about the Jot2: “ships in 6 - 8 weeks”.


I know what the website says. It is what it is, I am curious if people are waiting longer then the 6 - 8 weeks.


----------



## Neweymatt

cdacosta said:


> I know what the website says. It is what it is, I am curious if people are waiting longer then the 6 - 8 weeks.


Almost hate to mention this, but I ordered mine 6 weeks ago, and I was amazed it was delivered in 5 days, across the Pacific, and through customs.  

Must be they had sliver 230v in stock ready to ship...


----------



## cdacosta

Neweymatt said:


> Almost hate to mention this, but I ordered mine 6 weeks ago, and I was amazed it was delivered in 5 days, across the Pacific, and through customs.
> 
> Must be they had sliver 230v in stock ready to ship...


I remember at that time Schiit was showing silver 230v and 115v with DAC options ready to ship. I wanted a black no module or base unit showing a 6-8 week back order.


----------



## SirIppo

Hmm I ordered on 10/24 *Order Status:* Jotunheim (Silver No Mod) Rolling Backorder. Hopefully they ship out in November.


----------



## cdacosta

SirIppo said:


> Hmm I ordered on 10/24 *Order Status:* Jotunheim (Silver No Mod) Rolling Backorder. Hopefully they ship out in November.


LOL that would be cool if I can get it in November, I am more expecting December. When I ordered a black Modius and Asgard 3 in December 2020 it took 5 weeks when the website said 1-3 days.  I had to scold them into sending me the shipment.  I do know supply chain issues are worse now then back then.  

I am very happy with the Schitt products I have owned but not that trusting of their listed shipping time frames. The Asgard 3 and Modius are stellar when it comes to price to performance. This is why I am buying a Jot 2.


----------



## SirIppo

cdacosta said:


> LOL that would be cool if I can get it in November, I am more expecting December. When I ordered a black Modius and Asgard 3 in December 2020 it took 5 weeks when the website said 1-3 days.  I had to scold them into sending me the shipment.  I do know supply chain issues are worse now then back then.
> 
> I am very happy with the Schitt products I have owned but not that trusting of their listed shipping time frames. The Asgard 3 and Modius are stellar when it comes to price to performance. This is why I am buying a Jot 2.


I wonder how long has the 6-8 weeks shipping time frame been on the jot2 ? I just really want it before the the end of the year. For $400 it looks to be a good product, and I'm coming from the heresy.


----------



## cdacosta

SirIppo said:


> I wonder how long has the 6-8 weeks shipping time frame been on the jot2 ? I just really want it before the the end of the year. For $400 it looks to be a good product, and I'm coming from the heresy.


The 6-8 week back order was in place from before I ordered on 9/24.  I am getting the Jot 2 for more power (headroom) with same or similar sonic signature. And hopefully more resolving then the Asgard 3. The upgrade was about $700 (inc shipping and tax) for the Jot 2 and Cardas Clear Light balanced cable.  We both should find out what the Jot 2 offers as an upgrade.  Worse case it can be returned.


----------



## moshen

I ordered Aug 24 so past 8 weeks


----------



## cdacosta

moshen said:


> I ordered Aug 24 so past 8 weeks


Thanks for sharing, this is helpful. Did you order a base/no module, 115v Jot 2?


----------



## moshen

cdacosta said:


> Thanks for sharing, this is helpful. Did you order a base/no module, 115v Jot 2?


115v Black with ES9028 DAC


----------



## Orange5o

I ordered a 115v black no module in early October and just got an email saying my FedEx label was printed...


----------



## jonathan c

cdacosta said:


> Thanks for sharing, this is helpful. Did you order a base/no module, 115v Jot 2?


This does not quite match…but…I ordered a Lyr III - 115v, no module (amp only), black - on 22/OCT and I received notice today that the Lyr was shipped.


----------



## mauiatheart

I am happy to say I got an email saying my Jot2, black, 115V, no module shipped today.  Ordered on 9/29.  Only 5 weeks.


----------



## cdacosta

mauiatheart said:


> I am happy to say I got an email saying my Jot2, black, 115V, no module shipped today.  Ordered on 9/29.  Only 5 weeks.


Yep just paid for and got tracking info on a 115v Jot 2, black, no mod unit.  Kind of cool only took 6 weeks and was within the back order time frame.


----------



## SirIppo

Hmmm maybe the black color is being shipping, I have the silver version and I didn't get mine shipped yet.


----------



## SirIppo

Just got the shipping notification for my silver no mod jot 2.


----------



## cdacosta

When I receive the Jot 2 from Schiit I will be in the middle of a move to a new place.  Will be interesting to read first impressions.


----------



## mauiatheart

Sometimes the  post office amazes me.  Two days and my  Jot2 is in my hands.  Sounds great.  I'm set....for now.


----------



## cdacosta

Well the Jot 2 got here fast.  There is another forum that has a lot of reviews on the Jot 2 and the consensus is it takes some time for the amp to burn-in.  The Asgard 3 IIRC was about 200 hours or so then actually got slightly better over time from there.  After having the amp run about 5 hours of brown noise initial impressions is *kind of* what I expected the amp would sound like.  When I move I plan to properly set the system up including isolating power from analog and digital components, experiment with the plethora of high end cables I have and mods and tweaks within my disposal to see how much I can tweak the setup.  From what I hear so far, the Jot 2 is definitely resolving enough to take advantage from system tweaking and cable swapping.  

* I just swapped the Asgard 3 (which I have had for about 11 months as a daily driver) for the Jot 2, all other parts of the system stayed the same.

Windows 10 PC (Equalizer APO) Spdif out --> ifi SPDIF iPurifier 2 --> Modius --> Highly modded Musical Fidelity X-10v3 tube stage/buffer (SE output) --> Jot 2 (high gain, balanced out) --> Audeze LCD-XC (2021 version)

Source material used from Tidal and YouTube (decent recordings) I know well.  Mainly Jazz and EDM

First impressions vs Asgard 3 that are obvious to me:

- more resolving across entire frequency spectrum.
- Did not like low gain with the LCD-XC, sounded lifeless/lacking soul compared to high gain.  Felt the same with Asgard 3.
- the Asgard 3 is slightly U shaped in its FR presentation where the Jot 2 is more linear.
- the Asgard 3 is closer to a pure SET tube tonality than SS, where the Jot 2 is in between pure neutral and the Asgard 3.
- the Jot 2 is a faster amp and feels more powerful. Not more bass, just more dynamic in delivery. Faster attack. The Asgard 3 is more laid back and chill. Likely more forgiving of poorer recordings.  Jot 2 bass is tighter and more nuanced.
- I would not pair a dry or neutral DAC or cans with Jot 2.
- have not tried SE output yet.
- the Asgard 3 punches way above its price even at $250 and the Jot 2 does the same. BUT the Asgard 3 is likely easier to pair with more cans unless the SE output is like the Asgard 3, but a little more refined like people say.
- Sound stage feels maybe a bit wider and rounder than Asgard 3.  Jot 2 places you closer to the performance.  More like row 2 or sometimes on stage vs the Asgard 3 a row or two back.
- imaging and separation is better with Jot 2.
- Overall sound signature is similar, Asgard 3 is just warmer.  Coming from Asgard 3 and after listening to Jot 2 kind of feels like the Asgard 3 rounds or softens aggressive notes or sound edges.  Although the Jot 2 never is irritating or over done I can see some headphone pairings may work out better with Asgard 3.

For more critical listening I would have to wait for the amp to burn-in and tweak the setup.   Maybe in a couple of weeks I will be able to do a follow up.


----------



## Riversalt

cdacosta said:


> Well the Jot 2 got here fast.  There is another forum that has a lot of reviews on the Jot 2 and the consensus is it takes some time for the amp to burn-in.  The Asgard 3 IIRC was about 200 hours or so then actually got slightly better over time from there.  After having the amp run about 5 hours of brown noise initial impressions is *kind of* what I expected the amp would sound like.  When I move I plan to properly set the system up including isolating power from analog and digital components, experiment with the plethora of high end cables I have and mods and tweaks within my disposal to see how much I can tweak the setup.  From what I hear so far, the Jot 2 is definitely resolving enough to take advantage from system tweaking and cable swapping.
> 
> * I just swapped the Asgard 3 (which I have had for about 11 months as a daily driver) for the Jot 2, all other parts of the system stayed the same.
> 
> ...


I bought my Jot here in the classifieds, I'm from another country, eagerly awaiting the arrival of Jot 2.

I'll follow your posts I'm very interested in mods on Jot 2 and I want to get the most out of this amp, I don't intend to invest in other amps even though I know they may have better ones costing a little more like the Rebel Amp, but I like the Schiit style I'm a big fan of brand.

I just made a painting mod on my Ananda, whoever wants to take a look follow the link in the post.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hifiman-ananda.879628/page-274#post-16646247


----------



## cdacosta

Riversalt said:


> I bought my Jot here in the classifieds, I'm from another country, eagerly awaiting the arrival of Jot 2.
> 
> I'll follow your posts I'm very interested in mods on Jot 2 and I want to get the most out of this amp, I don't intend to invest in other amps even though I know they may have better ones costing a little more like the Rebel Amp, but I like the Schiit style I'm a big fan of brand.
> 
> ...


The Ananda’s look good!

I looked at the Rebel amp, Singxer SA1 and other amps.  I went with Schiit Jotunheim 2 because I like the Asgard 3 sonic signature, reviews of how Jot 2 is similar but more refined and how they take to mods and are sensitive to cables (I have quite a few).  When it comes to mods and tweaks I only perform 3 simple ones so as to not void the warranty.  Worked really well on the Asgard 3 and seems to work well on the Jotunheim 2.  I have posted in the Asgard 3 and Modius forums on head-if what I have done.  The only thing I have not mentioned is the treating of the fuse with Furutech Nano Liquid and fo.Q T-102 on the glass part of the fuse.  When I got the Jotunheim 2 I checked to make sure it was functioning properly then applied the mods and tweaks.  Now it is burning-in.  The Schiit gear as inexpensive as they are, are sensitive to cabling and power conditioning from my experience.  

I have a lot of spare cables (power and interconnects) and custom power filters and isolation transformer PLCs.  I am not advocating buying expensive cables and ancillary parts but if you have any you should try them.


----------



## Riversalt

cdacosta said:


> The Ananda’s look good!
> 
> I looked at the Rebel amp, Singxer SA1 and other amps.  I went with Schiit Jotunheim 2 because I like the Asgard 3 sonic signature, reviews of how Jot 2 is similar but more refined and how they take to mods and are sensitive to cables (I have quite a few).  When it comes to mods and tweaks I only perform 3 simple ones so as to not void the warranty.  Worked really well on the Asgard 3 and seems to work well on the Jotunheim 2.  I have posted in the Asgard 3 and Modius forums on head-if what I have done.  The only thing I have not mentioned is the treating of the fuse with Furutech Nano Liquid and fo.Q T-102 on the glass part of the fuse.  When I got the Jotunheim 2 I checked to make sure it was functioning properly then applied the mods and tweaks.  Now it is burning-in.  The Schiit gear as inexpensive as they are, are sensitive to cabling and power conditioning from my experience.
> 
> I have a lot of spare cables (power and interconnects) and custom power filters and isolation transformer PLCs.  I am not advocating buying expensive cables and ancillary parts but if you have any you should try them.


Yes!!
Power cords, interconnect, headphone, I've already bought everything, waiting to arrive.

I would like to see a more invasive mod like swapping the internal caps for a better quality audiophile mod, examples Mundorf, Nichicon etc, etc.


----------



## cdacosta

Riversalt said:


> Yes!!
> Power cords, interconnect, headphone, I've already bought everything, waiting to arrive.
> 
> I would like to see a more invasive mod like swapping the internal caps for a better quality audiophile mod, examples Mundorf, Nichicon etc, etc.


I usually do, including upgrading connectors, cabling, power supplies, etc.  but not on gear that is under warranty.  For me it is a hobby, has been for 25+ years.  So I feel you and get it.


----------



## SirIppo

Just got my jot 2 this morning, I'm coming from a schiit heresy and using a e30 as my dac. Still using the e30 as my dac for the jot 2 for now, just want some time with this before i buy a e50 to get fully balanced. This is a major step up even when using se for my t1 2nd gen. On paper the heresy is suppose to have more power in se, but the jot 2 has enough. Just comparing both in high gain using se the jot 2 is clearer, more detailed and everything is coming out. I noticed with the Heresy when going to higher volumes it was loud but I was losing alot of detail or things were being hidden. When using my ad900x it has more detail in stringed instruments that I've never heard before compared to the heresy, creative g6 or just plugging into my computer's front panel. Going from a Magni heresy to a jot 2 is worth the upgrade for me even with it being 4x the price once you actually plug your headphones in and listen to it.


----------



## Riversalt

SirIppo said:


> Just got my jot 2 this morning, I'm coming from a schiit heresy and using a e30 as my dac. Still using the e30 as my dac for the jot 2 for now, just want some time with this before i buy a e50 to get fully balanced. This is a major step up even when using se for my t1 2nd gen. On paper the heresy is suppose to have more power in se, but the jot 2 has enough. Just comparing both in high gain using se the jot 2 is clearer, more detailed and everything is coming out. I noticed with the Heresy when going to higher volumes it was loud but I was losing alot of detail or things were being hidden. When using my ad900x it has more detail in stringed instruments that I've never heard before compared to the heresy, creative g6 or just plugging into my computer's front panel. Going from a Magni heresy to a jot 2 is worth the upgrade for me even with it being 4x the price once you actually plug your headphones in and listen to


Jot 2 has large 65000uF capacitor bank
power reserve for moments of great musical demand, instrumental and guarantees better bass, fuller and more accurate, as well as better detailing, compared to other Amps like Heresia 8000uF, it's not just about who has more power, but how it's delivered this power, the way the amp is built makes a lot of difference in the final result.
Even the Topping A90 has more power on paper than the Jot 2, but it's not that musically superior, the Jot's well-implemented 65000uf in discreet class A makes it a very good amp, after a minimum burn period of 150/200hs.


----------



## cdacosta

Riversalt said:


> Jot 2 has large 65000uF capacitor bank
> power reserve for moments of great musical demand, instrumental and guarantees better bass, fuller and more accurate, as well as better detailing, compared to other Amps like Heresia 8000uF, it's not just about who has more power, but how it's delivered this power, the way the amp is built makes a lot of difference in the final result.
> Even the Topping A90 has more power on paper than the Jot 2, but it's not that musically superior, the Jot's well-implemented 65000uf in discreet class A makes it a very good amp, after a minimum burn period of 150/200hs.


The Asgard 3 took 200 hours to burn-in and continued to improve slightly over time.  The Jotunheim 2 I have had burning in for 48 hours and feels it may need at least the 200 hours.


----------



## SirIppo

Riversalt said:


> Jot 2 has large 65000uF capacitor bank
> power reserve for moments of great musical demand, instrumental and guarantees better bass, fuller and more accurate, as well as better detailing, compared to other Amps like Heresia 8000uF, it's not just about who has more power, but how it's delivered this power, the way the amp is built makes a lot of difference in the final result.
> Even the Topping A90 has more power on paper than the Jot 2, but it's not that musically superior, the Jot's well-implemented 65000uf in discreet class A makes it a very good amp, after a minimum burn period of 150/200hs.


Yeah it certainly shows the difference once you start listening. I don't know much about burn it since i'm listening to it instead, and everything already sounds better compared to the heresy. I bought this amp with lower expectations considering I've read alot of reviews and posts all over the web saying a magni 3+/heresy, atom, or a liquid spark is pretty much good enough. Now I can go on to dacs.


----------



## eswng679 (Nov 7, 2021)

SirIppo said:


> Yeah it certainly shows the difference once you start listening. I don't know much about burn it since i'm listening to it instead, and everything already sounds better compared to the heresy. I bought this amp with lower expectations considering I've read alot of reviews and posts all over the web saying a magni 3+/heresy, atom, or a liquid spark is pretty much good enough. Now I can go on to dacs.


Bifrost 2 and your new Jot 2 for a fully balanced setup will make a great combo, dare I say endgame for the next little while 👌🏼


----------



## SirIppo

eswng679 said:


> Bifrost 2 and your new Jot 2 for a fully balanced setup will make a great combo, dare I say endgame for the next little while 👌🏼


That is on my list once I do some more research on it, I had my eye set on the topping e50 for now as my balanced dac. Just thinking if its really worth getting the bifrost compared to just a e50 which has been getting pretty good reviews and the price difference.


----------



## cdacosta

Ok it has been just over 50 hours of Jotunheim 2 burning-in including listening time.  Starting to get more refined and stage stepped back a tad which I think is good.  Because the amp is so aggressive top end takes it to the edge of what I feel is too much and does not cross that line.  But being that close to the stage all the time may be too much of a good thing.  I adjusted EQ a tad and that helped.  I asked for more resolution and power and when used balanced, the Jotunheim 2 delivers this in spades but I am hoping with more burn-in that it smooths and mellows a tad.  I will say that after that 50 hour mark of signal through it that it was more engaging listening then when I first set it up.  Any one else experience similar?


----------



## Odin412

*Cavalli Liquid Carbon – Schiit Jotunheim 2 - Cavalli Liquid Gold X Listening Comparisons (Balanced)*

(I’ve taken the liberty of cross-posting this across the three amp threads – apologies in advance if you subscribe to all of them.)

Following my initial comparison of the three amps using the single-ended output I thought that it would be fun to do the same using the balanced outputs. My playback chain is a Windows 11 laptop running J River - Schiit Bifrost Multibit – Lokius (in bypass mode) – SYS – distribution amp – headphone amps.

However, this task turned out to be harder than I expected. Using the ZMF Aeolus I wasn’t able to hear any meaningful differences between the amps. I then switched to the Beyerdynamic T1.2 and heard only very minor differences. Finally, I switched to planar magnetic headphones and tried the DCA Aeon Flow Closed and Audeze LCD-2.

Here are my impressions:


The Liquid Carbon is a great match with all four headphones and delivers a very enjoyable sound with the trademark Cavalli liquid midrange.
The Jotunheim 2 sounds very similar to the Liquid Carbon, but with a very slightly fuller sound in the upper bass/lower midrange area. I found the sound from the Jotunheim 2 to be really enjoyable.
Switching to the Liquid Gold X there was a slightly punchier bass and an ever so slightly smoother treble. The midrange also came across as slightly more open, but with the trademark Cavalli liquidness.
In summary, all of the three amps sound great to my ears and the differences between them are very small (and smaller than the differences that I heard using the single ended outputs) – we’re talking very slightly different flavors here.

So which one of these amps is my favorite? It depends on the headphone. I really enjoy the Jotunheim 2 with the T1.2 and I enjoy the Liquid Gold X with the LCD-2. However, I could live happily with any of the three amps. YMMV, as always.


----------



## mauiatheart

I am surprised that there would be a significant change to the sound with time.  What do you use to burn in headphones and amps?  Just play music through them constantly?  At what volume?  Sorry.  I am new to the hobby.


----------



## hottyson

mauiatheart said:


> I am surprised that there would be a significant change to the sound with time.  What do you use to burn in headphones and amps?  Just play music through them constantly?  At what volume?  Sorry.  I am new to the hobby.


Brain burn in. It usually takes me a few days or more for my brain to identify and learn to hear new characteristics of never before heard amps before I begin to appreciate them.


----------



## cdacosta

mauiatheart said:


> I am surprised that there would be a significant change to the sound with time.  What do you use to burn in headphones and amps?  Just play music through them constantly?  At what volume?  Sorry.  I am new to the hobby.


It is possible that your brain can get use to the sound of something new.  

When I refer to burn-in, I am referring to the burn-in of the electronic parts at a molecular level.  I am not an electronics engineer but in the last 25 years In this hobby every cable, component, power mods, headphone, speakers, etc.  change with signal through it.  To me it is very audible.  The change can be subtle to major.  I rotate between pink and brown noise 24/7 (except when I listen for changes) through the system to burn-in most parts of an audio system including the Jotunheim 2.  To me subtle changes can be very audible and obvious.  If to me it’s a “I think there is a difference but am not sure” that is not obvious and I consider that placebo. 

Don’t believe me or anything else you read on the internet, try it yourself and see if you hear a difference.


----------



## tylercarrRTR

So I recently got a pair of LCD-X and I’m in the market for a balanced amp. My currently set up is a Modius paired with a Valhalla 2. Looks like the Jot 2 will be a good starting point into the world of balanced solid state. I was originally going to get a Magnius  but after reading through this thread I’m having second thoughts. I plan on running balanced only as I already have all of the equipment to do so and to my understanding there are some decent enough benefits to go this route. I’m just not sure if the added $200 price tag plus the wait is worth it or if I should just stick with with a Magnius?


----------



## cdacosta

tylercarrRTR said:


> So I recently got a pair of LCD-X and I’m in the market for a balanced amp. My currently set up is a Modius paired with a Valhalla 2. Looks like the Jot 2 will be a good starting point into the world of balanced solid state. I was originally going to get a Magnius  but after reading through this thread I’m having second thoughts. I plan on running balanced only as I already have all of the equipment to do so and to my understanding there are some decent enough benefits to go this route. I’m just not sure if the added $200 price tag plus the wait is worth it or if I should just stick with with a Magnius?


I recently got a Jot 2 to replace a Asgard 3.  I was powering a LCD-XC 2021 model with Modius and Asgard 3 which worked really well.  A more neutral or thin/dry sounding amp (like Magnius) in my opinion would sound really thin and bright, at least for my tastes.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## eswng679

cdacosta said:


> I recently got a Jot 2 to replace a Asgard 3.  I was powering a LCD-XC 2021 model with Modius and Asgard 3 which worked really well.  A more neutral or thin/dry sounding amp (like Magnius) in my opinion would sound really thin and bright, at least for my tastes.  Just my 2 cents.


A bit off topic for the Jot 2 thread but how did you like the pairing between the Asgard 3 and Modius? I was about the pull the trigger on a Modius to pair with my Asgard 3 but decided against it last minute.

I am currently running an EITR > Modi Multibit > Loki Mini+ > Asgard 3. My cans are primarily HD650. Working from home, I've spent many hours with this set up, I've started to realize that the MMB + Asgard 3 + HD650 combo might be too warm. I've tweaked with EQ on the Loki Mini+. While the Modius would create a stackable form, I wasn't fond of running it single ended. Hence, I am curious to your experiences with a Modius with the Asgard single ended? Should I opt for a brighter amp if I enjoy the multibit sound? Or would a Modius actually be a good pairing with the Asgard?


----------



## RickB

cdacosta said:


> Ok it has been just over 50 hours of Jotunheim 2 burning-in including listening time.  Starting to get more refined and stage stepped back a tad which I think is good.  Because the amp is so aggressive top end takes it to the edge of what I feel is too much and does not cross that line.  But being that close to the stage all the time may be too much of a good thing.  I adjusted EQ a tad and that helped.  I asked for more resolution and power and when used balanced, the Jotunheim 2 delivers this in spades but I am hoping with more burn-in that it smooths and mellows a tad.  I will say that after that 50 hour mark of signal through it that it was more engaging listening then when I first set it up.  Any one else experience similar?


I've only used an HD600 with B2/J2 and I wouldn't call the top end aggressive at all with those headphones. I should add, I have 53 year old ears.


----------



## cdacosta

eswng679 said:


> A bit off topic for the Jot 2 thread but how did you like the pairing between the Asgard 3 and Modius? I was about the pull the trigger on a Modius to pair with my Asgard 3 but decided against it last minute.
> 
> I am currently running an EITR > Modi Multibit > Loki Mini+ > Asgard 3. My cans are primarily HD650. Working from home, I've spent many hours with this set up, I've started to realize that the MMB + Asgard 3 + HD650 combo might be too warm. I've tweaked with EQ on the Loki Mini+. While the Modius would create a stackable form, I wasn't fond of running it single ended. Hence, I am curious to your experiences with a Modius with the Asgard single ended? Should I opt for a brighter amp if I enjoy the multibit sound? Or would a Modius actually be a good pairing with the Asgard?


I really like the synergy of Asgard 3 and Modius.  The Modius is a hell of a DAC at $200, not digital sounding.  Very lively DAC.  YouTuber Golden Sound has a spot on review of the Modius.


----------



## SirIppo

Is it safe to leave this amp on all the time? I leave my magni heresy on all time but it doesn't get warm like the jot 2 does.


----------



## tylercarrRTR

cdacosta said:


> I recently got a Jot 2 to replace a Asgard 3.  I was powering a LCD-XC 2021 model with Modius and Asgard 3 which worked really well.  A more neutral or thin/dry sounding amp (like Magnius) in my opinion would sound really thin and bright, at least for my tastes.  Just my 2 cents.


Thanks for the input! Just pulled the trigger on the Jot 👍🏼 Now to wait it out


----------



## blackdragon87

eswng679 said:


> Bifrost 2 and your new Jot 2 for a fully balanced setup will make a great combo, dare I say endgame for the next little while 👌🏼



def agree with this. this has been my main dac and amp for a year now and really happy with it


----------



## blackdragon87

SirIppo said:


> Is it safe to leave this amp on all the time? I leave my magni heresy on all time but it doesn't get warm like the jot 2 does.



should be fine. had mine since dec 2020, left on most of the time. no issues


----------



## tjdub (Nov 9, 2021)

eswng679 said:


> A bit off topic for the Jot 2 thread but how did you like the pairing between the Asgard 3 and Modius? I was about the pull the trigger on a Modius to pair with my Asgard 3 but decided against it last minute.
> 
> I am currently running an EITR > Modi Multibit > Loki Mini+ > Asgard 3. My cans are primarily HD650. Working from home, I've spent many hours with this set up, I've started to realize that the MMB + Asgard 3 + HD650 combo might be too warm. I've tweaked with EQ on the Loki Mini+. While the Modius would create a stackable form, I wasn't fond of running it single ended. Hence, I am curious to your experiences with a Modius with the Asgard single ended? Should I opt for a brighter amp if I enjoy the multibit sound? Or would a Modius actually be a good pairing with the Asgard?


The modius would give you the extra bite that the hd650 needs to not sound so dark, plus it gives you a wider presentation in the sound. I think your chain would benefit from it


----------



## moshen

After 10 weeks mine shipped but I decided to go a different route (RME ADI-2 Pro fits my current needs better). I'll either sell the still sealed box to someone here at cost + shipping to save someone the wait, or ship it back to Schiit for a refund. See my classifieds for more info.


----------



## tjdub

moshen said:


> After 10 weeks mine shipped but I decided to go a different route (RME ADI-2 Pro fits my current needs better). I'll either sell the still sealed box to someone here at cost + shipping to save someone the wait, or ship it back to Schiit for a refund. See my classifieds for more info.


Good luck, I tried selling my shiit stack a bit ago and all I got was a bunch of lowball offers. Its a good thing you have the return option


----------



## cdacosta

RickB said:


> I've only used an HD600 with B2/J2 and I wouldn't call the top end aggressive at all with those headphones. I should add, I have 53 year old ears.


I think it will depend on the headphones, source material, listening volume  and the rest of the system setup.   I am not familiar with HD600. I am sensitive to certain high pitch frequencies.  I will have a chance to listen to a Bifrost 2 in my setup with a Jotunheim 2 after Christmas.  Looking forward to hearing that combo in my setup.


----------



## cdacosta

tylercarrRTR said:


> Thanks for the input! Just pulled the trigger on the Jot 👍🏼 Now to wait it out


Since the Jotunheim 2 is still burning in I will not be critical of it. But so far the Jotunheim 2 and Modius combo is definitely crazy value for the money.  I am use to buying home 2 channel and home theater gear in the thousands to $10K+ per piece of gear. Never would of thought this level of sonic performance could be had for what Schiit is charging for the Modius and Jotunheim 2.  Really cool for us music lovers.


----------



## cdacosta

blackdragon87 said:


> should be fine. had mine since dec 2020, left on most of the time. no issues


100% agree.  In my setup Jotunheim 2 does not really get that warm even during use.  When idling even cooler.  I have left the entire system on (for the amp has been Asgard 3 until recently) since Jan 2021.


----------



## prymortal (Nov 11, 2021)

cdacosta said:


> *Since the Jotunheim 2 is still burning in I will not be critical of it.* But so far the Jotunheim 2 and Modius combo is definitely crazy value for the money.  I am use to buying home 2 channel and home theater gear in the thousands to $10K+ per piece of gear. Never would of thought this level of sonic performance could be had for what Schiit is charging for the Modius and Jotunheim 2.  Really cool for us music lovers.


Doing the same, It's a struggle though, let me put it this way right now out of the box performance it sounds 2D & i know for a fact it is not doing the Bifrost 2 justice. But as far as sound goes its fine & I enjoy it.


----------



## cdacosta

prymortal said:


> Doing the same, It's a struggle though, let me put it this way right now out of the box performance it sounds 2D & i know for a fact it is not doing the Bifrost 2 (When it works because poor quality USB Unison parts) justice. But as far as sound goes its fine & I enjoy it.


I feel and understand what you are experiencing.  There is another thread on a different forum that I will provide a link to regarding the Jotunheim 2.  Many clearly state burn-in is real for this amp.  Based on what I hear from the Jotunheim 2 so far during burn-in period, the experiences I have read and my experience with burn-in of gear, the Jotunheim feels to me to have great potential, especially when I consider the price.   Since I just packed my system up for a move I have not listened to it since my post you referenced, which is after approx. 50 hours of burn-in.  If you are not burning in your amp, try running pink and or brown noise through the amp at a moderate volume level under load 24/7.  There is free software that plays pink noise and timed breaks can be configured.  This will speed up the burn-in process dramatically.  You can listen now and then to see the changes during this period of time.  Most components take about 200 hours of this type of burn-in process to really come to life and know how that piece of gear will effect the system.    Another benefit is if other parts of your system whether it is gear, power related or cabling is new or not have enough hours on them will get burned in also.

Here is the link I mentioned.  Interesting reading to know impressions and comparisons to other amps: 
https://www.superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/schiit-jotunheim-2.10345/page-10


----------



## prymortal

Interesting read, Thank you, I was going to break it in for 3 days before doing the review but will extend it to cover the break in argument. Also purchased a volume meter, because the SP400 which is a THX amp is beating the Jot 2 in every category... Including bass & warmth, jot 2 sounds borderline dry by comparison, but thankfully not stale like the A90.. So i need to rule out volume differences as well.


----------



## No Days Off

prymortal said:


> Interesting read, Thank you, I was going to break it in for 3 days before doing the review but will extend it to cover the break in argument. Also purchased a volume meter, because the SP400 which is a THX amp is beating the Jot 2 in every category... Including bass & warmth, jot 2 sounds borderline dry by comparison, but thankfully not stale like the A90.. So i need to rule out volume differences as well.


Do a carefully level matched blind test between all of them. I'll be surprised if you actually find a difference. They're all more than good enough.


----------



## cdacosta

prymortal said:


> Interesting read, Thank you, I was going to break it in for 3 days before doing the review but will extend it to cover the break in argument. Also purchased a volume meter, because the SP400 which is a THX amp is beating the Jot 2 in every category... Including bass & warmth, jot 2 sounds borderline dry by comparison, but thankfully not stale like the A90.. So i need to rule out volume differences as well.


Will be interested to read what you think.  Interesting that you find the Jot 2 borderline dry.  What headphones and DAC do you have paired with the amp?


----------



## Riversalt

Has anyone opened your Jot2 could you inform the brand and specifications of the blue capacitors in the image?


----------



## prymortal (Nov 9, 2021)

cdacosta said:


> Will be interested to read what you think.  Interesting that you find the Jot 2 borderline dry.  What headphones and DAC do you have paired with the amp?


D90, Bifrost2, SP400 & Jot2 on hand, with the Arya V2, Arya Stealth & HE6seV2. Mainly using the Arya V2 though since I'm more familiar with its sound.
Boarderline dry by comparison just to be clear. When people said Warm I expected WARM with maybe slightly boosted or bloaty mids I guess, at least warmer than the SP400 which I considered fairly neutral, which is kind of right, all sounds are generally in equal parts, just that extra separation layering per channel clearly has more of an effect (to the richness of sound) than you'd expect.


----------



## tincanear (Nov 9, 2021)

Riversalt said:


> Has anyone opened your Jot2 could you inform the brand and specifications of the blue capacitors in the image?


from the pics (I don't have a Jot2 to verify), they look to be Nichicon (U)VR series.  Another company that does extensive Hafler mods, along with some of their own unique pre-amp and power amp designs, rates them very highly.  The larger black caps by Nippon-Chemi-Con (aka United Chemi-Con) have a very good industry reputation.


----------



## cdacosta

prymortal said:


> D90, Bifrost2, SP400 & Jot2 on hand, with the Arya V2, Arya Stealth & HE6seV2. Mainly using the Arya V2 though since I'm more familiar with its sound.
> Boarderline dry by comparison just to be clear. When people said Warm I expected WARM with maybe slightly boosted or bloaty mids I guess, at least warmer than the SP400 which I considered fairly neutral, which is kind of right, all sounds are generally in equal parts, just that extra separation layering per channel clearly has more of an effect (to the richness of sound) than you'd expect.


I am thinking the same, after full burn-in that is when you will know how well the Jotunheim 2 will work with your setup.


----------



## Riversalt (Nov 9, 2021)

tincanear said:


> from the pics (I don't have a Jot2 to verify), they look to be Nichicon (U)VR series.  Another company that does extensive Hafler mods, along with some of their own unique pre-amp and power amp designs, rates them very highly.  The larger black caps by Nippon-Chemi-Con (aka United Chemi-Con) have a very good industry reputation.


Not from what I could see the Jot 1 uses the same capacitors, they are Panasonic 1000uf 35v M series these blue, the black ones I could see, they are Nippon yes, these I won't move.

All the images I was able to see by Google confirm this.

I'm waiting for my Jot 2 to arrive but I already want to go shopping for mod caps, the more I research the many caps mods, the more excited I get that I'm going on the right path of fun.


----------



## tincanear (Nov 9, 2021)

Riversalt said:


> Not from what I could see the Jot 1 uses the same capacitors, they are Panasonic 1000uf 35v M series these blue, the black ones I could see, they are Nippon yes, these I won't move.
> 
> All the images I was able to see by Google confirm this.
> 
> I'm waiting for my Jot 2 to arrive but I already want to go shopping for mod caps, the more I research the many caps mods, the more excited I get that I'm going on the right path of fun.


the smaller (5-6mm) black electros are nichicon VY series, so i assumed Nichicon instead of Panasonic (aka Matsushita).   don't assume that all 4 of the three-terminal devices in the vacinity of the psu caps are integrated three terminal regulators (e.g. 78xx/79xx, LM320/LM340 series).  before swapping caps (which would likely invalidate your warranty), check the data sheets for the two three-terminal regulators, as some can become unstable with input and output bypass caps of the wrong ESR range.   some of the three-terminal devices, might be transistors used for psu rail sequencing and/or a filtering stage akin to a cap multiplier of Schiit's own design...

(added)
very easy to damage the PCB traces and creating cold or intermittent soldering joints futzing with the 4 smaller (silver colored) SMT caps like in your next post if you are not familiar with & have the right specialty tools for reworking SMT electros.  also easier to rework those when the taller caps are temporarily removed.


----------



## Riversalt

tincanear said:


> the smaller (5-6mm) black electros are nichicon VY series, so i assumed Nichicon instead of Panasonic (aka Matsushita).   before swapping caps, also check the data sheets for the two three-terminal regulators, as some can become unstable with input and output bypass caps of the wrong ESR range.  presumably the first set of three-terminal devices, caps etc. forms a filtering stage akin to a cap multiplier of Schiit's own design, followed by conventional three-terminal regulators.


I intend to keep the original values and just raise the quality level of the caps.
This work will be joined for fun and to accompany the modding I will also do it on my Dac.

If the space wasn't so small I would change everything to Elna Silmic II, but they are too big in the original Amp values, I'll play with Nichicon FG/FW

Still in doubt about how to go with the cap in the center.


----------



## tylercarrRTR

Placed my order for a Jot on the 8th hoping to get it before the Christmas break and woke up to a surprising “order shipped” in my inbox! Now time to search for good break in procedures while I await it’s arrival


----------



## hottyson

Nice! It is one of the best values in solid state amplifiers at the moment.



tylercarrRTR said:


> Now time to search for good break in procedures while I await it’s arrival



To break it in, place headphone plug into socket and listen to favorite music.


----------



## valkyrieorion

I am so torn on getting the MB or ESS 9028 module for the Jot 2.


----------



## cdacosta

tylercarrRTR said:


> Placed my order for a Jot on the 8th hoping to get it before the Christmas break and woke up to a surprising “order shipped” in my inbox! Now time to search for good break in procedures while I await it’s arrival


Do you plan to use the amp SE or balanced?  Headphones


----------



## Neweymatt

valkyrieorion said:


> I am so torn on getting the MB or ESS 9028 module for the Jot 2.


I recently got the ESS module for my Asgard3, at the same time as getting the Jot2 without DAC.  I think I read somewhere that along with Unison USB-C there are a few other improvements in the new card vs the old one.

I feel like the warmer MB would pair better with the slightly more aggressive Jot, whereas the “cleaner” ESS pairs better with the more laid-back A3.

If you really want MB, I'd wait until they refresh the card sooner than later with Unison USB-C input.  Would you be ok to install it yourself later?  There are a few videos around that explain how to take apart Schiit amps, I took my time and enjoyed the process.

OR, don’t get a DAC module at all and just get a BF2.  More $$ but zero regrets.


----------



## tylercarrRTR

cdacosta said:


> Do you plan to use the amp SE or balanced?  Headphones


Balanced to my LCD-X


----------



## tylercarrRTR

hottyson said:


> Nice! It is one of the best values in solid state amplifiers at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> To break it in, place headphone plug into socket and listen to favorite music.


I can do that!


----------



## valkyrieorion

Neweymatt said:


> I recently got the ESS module for my Asgard3, at the same time as getting the Jot2 without DAC.  I think I read somewhere that along with Unison USB-C there are a few other improvements in the new card vs the old one.
> 
> I feel like the warmer MB would pair better with the slightly more aggressive Jot, whereas the “cleaner” ESS pairs better with the more laid-back A3.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback on what you got and some opinions on the options. I do think the MB card was a bit more what I was looking for in my setup but I decided to get the ESS for now to see how it goes. Can always swap the MB in like you said later or get a BF2 or something else down the line.


----------



## hottyson

tylercarrRTR said:


> Balanced to my LCD-X


I have those. That combo does not disappoint! Just make sure to EQ. If you don't EQ yet, look into HeSuVi. Preset for that combo already exists. You just have to click on it when you use that headphone. Easy peasy, chicken squeezy.


----------



## cdacosta

tylercarrRTR said:


> Balanced to my LCD-X


I have about 80 hours on my Jot 2 paired with Modius.  I just moved and re-setup the system 2 days ago.  What made a big difference is when I isolated the analog (tube stage and Jot2) and digital power (PC, Modius and Ifi SPIDF iPurifier 2).  Oh man it sounds amazing with LCD-XC 2021.  Will let the Jot 2 and setup keep burning in with pink noise.  You are in for a treat!


----------



## cdacosta

Oh here is one more thing that helped sonically with the messing with power side. Keep all of your headphone system power cords including source (like PC) away from a UPS.  Plugging any part of my headphone system into a UPS degraded sonic performance.


----------



## Riversalt

cdacosta said:


> Oh here is one more thing that helped sonically with the messing with power side. Keep all of your headphone system power cords including source (like PC) away from a UPS.  Plugging any part of my headphone system into a UPS degraded sonic performance.


I'm waiting for the cables and plugs to arrive, I intend to make a Y power cable with a double end close to the devices and thus connect dac and Amp with a single shielded cable, less cables and stuff around here, when I'm ready to post pictures.


----------



## Smoothstereo

I'm a big believer in power conditioning for many years. I use it on my stereo rig back in the day and still do, and now for the last 2 years on my headphone rig. I had favorable results with an Audioquest Powerquest 3. 

For shitz and giggles, I pulled my Sound Application Line Stage conditioner from my stereo rig and popped it in my headphone rig. Wowsers!  Improvements in all areas of the sonic spectrum and easily outperforms the AQ PQ3 as it should due to its higher price tag when in production. 

Yes, I know its probably an overkill using a Sound Application Line Stage for my modest headphone setup, but since it's just sitting there, I might as well use it for now since I can't listen to my stereo rig due to family constraints.


----------



## tylercarrRTR

hottyson said:


> I have those. That combo does not disappoint! Just make sure to EQ. If you don't EQ yet, look into HeSuVi. Preset for that combo already exists. You just have to click on it when you use that headphone. Easy peasy, chicken squeezy.


So far I’ve not been a huge fan of any suggested eq with them paired to my Valhalla. Unfortunately I’m running max OS so that has been my biggest struggle as of yet.


----------



## cdacosta

tylercarrRTR said:


> So far I’ve not been a huge fan of any suggested eq with them paired to my Valhalla. Unfortunately I’m running max OS so that has been my biggest struggle as of yet.


I do not know what max OS is but I do know when I got the Audeze LCD-XC 2021 I thought they had no bass, leaned way to much toward neutral and was a tad pitchy in certain frequencies. After tuning with EQ I freaking love these headphones.  I can make them sound almost anyway I want which is super cool.


----------



## hottyson

tylercarrRTR said:


> So far I’ve not been a huge fan of any suggested eq with them paired to my Valhalla. Unfortunately I’m running max OS so that has been my biggest struggle as of yet.


Yeah, I use MacOS at home on many of my computers. I installed Windows 10 via bootcamp on them in order to EQ with HeSuVi. Now life is complete.


----------



## cdacosta

Smoothstereo said:


> I'm a big believer in power conditioning for many years. I use it on my stereo rig back in the day and still do, and now for the last 2 years on my headphone rig. I had favorable results with an Audioquest Powerquest 3.
> 
> For shitz and giggles, I pulled my Sound Application Line Stage conditioner from my stereo rig and popped it in my headphone rig. Wowsers!  Improvements in all areas of the sonic spectrum and easily outperforms the AQ PQ3 as it should due to its higher price tag when in production.
> 
> Yes, I know its probably an overkill using a Sound Application Line Stage for my modest headphone setup, but since it's just sitting there, I might as well use it for now since I can't listen to my stereo rig due to family constraints.


I have been treating the setup of the headphone system like I would a main home system. I have a lot of spare high end PLCs and cables from my home system setup adventure which I am using with the headphone system.  They make a difference.  IMHO every part of the system makes a difference. The sum of all parts to equal the whole.  I would not advocate spending multiples of the cost of the amp, DAC and headphones on cables and power conditioning but if you have it, definitely try it.


----------



## tylercarrRTR

cdacosta said:


> I do not know what max OS is but I do know when I got the Audeze LCD-XC 2021 I thought they had no bass, leaned way to much toward neutral and was a tad pitchy in certain frequencies. After tuning with EQ I freaking love these headphones.  I can make them sound almost anyway I want which is super cool.


Sorry Max OS. My pre 2021 out of the box have great bass but is a little pitchy in the mids. Male vocals seem to be my downfall. I’ll have to mess with it some more


----------



## Smoothstereo (Nov 12, 2021)

cdacosta said:


> I have been treating the setup of the headphone system like I would a main home system. I have a lot of spare high end PLCs and cables from my home system setup adventure which I am using with the headphone system.  They make a difference.  IMHO every part of the system makes a difference. The sum of all parts to equal the whole.  I would not advocate spending multiples of the cost of the amp, DAC and headphones on cables and power conditioning but if you have it, definitely try it.


I agree, better to spend the money in line with the gear and ancillary equipment , and cables that are being connected to the power conditioner. Nice balance as they say. I think for my Schiit Jot2/BF2 and sub $1k headphones , the AQ Powerquest 3 does a fine job already. Going from a cheap power strip to the AQ PQ3, I noticed more at ease, better drive, and control on the Jot2, and the BF2 benefited with a darker background, more separation, layering, dynamics, and detail retrieval. For its price, I was amazed how much it improved my hp rig. At the same time it protects my gear from power spikes and surges.

The Sound Application just kicks it up another several notches. When the day I have to swap it back into my stereo rig, I will definitely be reluctant to do so.


----------



## cdacosta

I just got home and am listening to the system, I like doing this when burning in anything so I can hear for changes.  About at the 100 hour mark or so and the Jot 2 is starting to feel more relaxed and organic.  Timbre is improved, nice.  Listening to Jazz "Live Recordings 2019-2020 by Timo Lasey and Teppo Makynen" on Tidal.  This whole album is superb to test/listen for timbre, dynamics, micro detail and PRAT (pace rhythm and timing).


----------



## cdacosta

tylercarrRTR said:


> Sorry Max OS. My pre 2021 out of the box have great bass but is a little pitchy in the mids. Male vocals seem to be my downfall. I’ll have to mess with it some more


I will assume the LCD-X are like the LCD-XC (since the XC is a closed back version of the X).  If my assumption is correct about the LCD-X, EQ and power is necessary to get the most out of these headphones.  Especially if you want them tuned to you.


----------



## tylercarrRTR

cdacosta said:


> I will assume the LCD-X are like the LCD-XC (since the XC is a closed back version of the X).  If my assumption is correct about the LCD-X, EQ and power is necessary to get the most out of these headphones.  Especially if you want them tuned to you.


I will have to give it some more time and do some more adjusting. Also nice mouse pad!


----------



## tjdub

cdacosta said:


> I will assume the LCD-X are like the LCD-XC (since the XC is a closed back version of the X).  If my assumption is correct about the LCD-X, EQ and power is necessary to get the most out of these headphones.  Especially if you want them tuned to you.


Very nice set up

By the way the X and Xc are nothing alike they are very differently tuned headphones


----------



## tjdub

tylercarrRTR said:


> Sorry Max OS. My pre 2021 out of the box have great bass but is a little pitchy in the mids. Male vocals seem to be my downfall. I’ll have to mess with it some more


If you don't want to mess with digital eq I highly recommend the lokius, mine works amazing even with my higher end system


----------



## cdacosta

tjdub said:


> Very nice set up
> 
> By the way the X and Xc are nothing alike they are very differently tuned headphones


I know they are tuned differently. My assumption is that to get the most out of the X will be like the XC and will require tuning by EQ.


----------



## tjdub

cdacosta said:


> I know they are tuned differently. My assumption is that to get the most out of the X will be like the XC and will require tuning by EQ.


And you would be correct,  the new versions of both sound pretty good with out eq but they really shine with it


----------



## tylercarrRTR

tjdub said:


> If you don't want to mess with digital eq I highly recommend the lokius, mine works amazing even with my higher end system


I’ll have to look into that


----------



## tjdub

It also looks damn good in a schiit stack


----------



## Smoothstereo

tjdub said:


> It also looks damn good in a schiit stack


Nice stack ! Curious, have you ever used the Valhalla 2 as a tube preamp/buffer between your Jot2 and BF2?  If so, did the Valhalla 2 inject enough tube qualities to the set up?

I have used the Vali 2 in such manner as mentioned in the early part of this thread with ok results. But for the last two months, I have been using a Black Ice Audio FOZ SS-X (soundstage expander/tube buffer) in place of my Vali2 , and the results are amazing and surpasses Vali 2 as a tube preamp/buffer. 

But before I bought the FOZ SS-X, I was debating should I buy a Valhalla 2 for such duties. Ultimately, I didn't go that route in case I had the itch to roll tubes, I didn't want to deal with 4 tubes vs 1 on the FOZ SS-X. However, I am still curious though how the Valhalla 2 would have performed instead of the Black Ice Audio.


----------



## tjdub

I have use Valhalla as a pre amp and it works pretty well, it can take some of the edge of the jot2 but obviously the amount of warmth you get will depend on the tubes . The Valhalla is a great amp on it's  own especially for dynamic headphones but I don't think it would have given you much of a difference then using the FOZ SSX


----------



## PoloJCP

tylercarrRTR said:


> I’ll have to look into that


This sounds like trouble for me... More reasons to spend money. (haha)


----------



## PoloJCP

cdacosta said:


> I have about 80 hours on my Jot 2 paired with Modius.  I just moved and re-setup the system 2 days ago.  What made a big difference is when I isolated the analog (tube stage and Jot2) and digital power (PC, Modius and Ifi SPIDF iPurifier 2).  Oh man it sounds amazing with LCD-XC 2021.  Will let the Jot 2 and setup keep burning in with pink noise.  You are in for a treat!


@cdacosta can you please tell me what does it means to isolate the analog? And digital power?


----------



## cdacosta

PoloJCP said:


> @cdacosta can you please tell me what does it means to isolate the analog? And digital power?


Put simply…

Digital components like DAC (notorious for emitting EMI and RFI) and PC will emit EMI and RFI into the power line which gets into the power supplies of the analog gear.   

By using a power isolation transformer (usually designed into a PLC or AKA power line conditioner also using other methods) or balanced power supply also using other methods to leech EMI and RFI from power line, you can isolate power from different components.  Almost like having dedicated lines for digital analog and digital components.


----------



## cdacosta

cdacosta said:


> Put simply…
> 
> Digital components like DAC (notorious for emitting EMI and RFI) and PC will emit EMI and RFI into the power line which gets into the power supplies of the analog gear.
> 
> By using a power isolation transformer (usually designed into a PLC or AKA power line conditioner also using other methods) or balanced power supply also using other methods to leech EMI and RFI from power line, you can isolate power from different components.  Almost like having dedicated lines for digital analog and digital components.


By the way, after isolating the analog and digital power from each other in my experience is very audible.  What I have noticed and find interesting is that components such as Schiit Jotunheim 2 and Modius can sound extremely good for very little money compared to higher end home gear. BUT these lower cost components are very susceptible to EMI, RFI and micro vibrations. And these lower priced gear do a poor job of protecting its circuitry from outside EMI and RFI. 

There are other methods that can be used in conjunction with isolating the power from analog and digital components but that was not your question.


----------



## mauiatheart

eswng679 said:


> Bifrost 2 and your new Jot 2 for a fully balanced setup will make a great combo, dare I say endgame for the next little while 👌🏼


That's my "endgame".  I am happy with the high end, medium footprint Schiit stack.


----------



## tjdub

mauiatheart said:


> That's my "endgame".  I am happy with the high end, medium footprint Schiit stack.


That's what I said until I heard a yggdrasil and now I have to sell my bifrost lol


----------



## mauiatheart

tjdub said:


> That's what I said until I heard a yggdrasil and now I have to sell my bifrost lol


That's what I am afraid of.  LOL.  Luckily I am in Hawaii, so hearing an Yggy is probably very slim.


----------



## tjdub

So am I, if you ever want to dispose of 2k let me know and I'll let you audition mine


----------



## mauiatheart

tjdub said:


> So am I, if you ever want to dispose of 2k let me know and I'll let you audition mine


Oh that is not good for my wallet.  Thanks for the offer.  I think I'll try to enjoy my BF2 for awhile.  If I get the urge to go further down the rabbit hole, I'll drop you a note.


----------



## tjdub

Lol I don't blame you, my wallet is still recovering. Besides the bifrost2 is a great dac that punches way above it's  price, I'm sure it will give you plenty of listening joy


----------



## PoloJCP

cdacosta said:


> By the way, after isolating the analog and digital power from each other in my experience is very audible.  What I have noticed and find interesting is that components such as Schiit Jotunheim 2 and Modius can sound extremely good for very little money compared to higher end home gear. BUT these lower cost components are very susceptible to EMI, RFI and micro vibrations. And these lower priced gear do a poor job of protecting its circuitry from outside EMI and RFI.
> 
> There are other methods that can be used in conjunction with isolating the power from analog and digital components but that was not your question.


Thanks @cdacosta, this is in deed a completely new topic all together  I started looking into it and realize it is another area that can very quickly get very expensive.


----------



## cdacosta

PoloJCP said:


> Thanks @cdacosta, this is in deed a completely new topic all together  I started looking into it and realize it is another area that can very quickly get very expensive.


Yes it can get very expensive relative to a headphone system.  I have the PLCs already from when I was experimenting, tweaking and modding my home main system.  For headphone systems costing say $1K - $3K will be hard to justify.  I only recommend trying expensive cabling and this level of power line conditioning for more expensive systems or if someone already have these type of ancillary gear like me.  

I am newish to the headphone hobby but not to audio.  What I have found is that everything that works to improve home audio system performance work for headphone systems.  

Tweaking an audio setup is outside the scope of this thread. This was a two decade hobby for me. If you are interested in this topic PM me and I can give you some ideas and direction as to where to research this topic.


----------



## cdacosta

After approximately 180 hours of signal through the Jotunheim 2 I think it is an amazing bargain at $456 (including shipping and tax).  I spent about $700 to upgrade from a Asgard 3 to the Jotunheim 2 if I include the Cardas Clear Light cable so that the balanced outputs could be used.  At $700 I am very happy.  With concerts, bands, EDM and rock this amp excels.  Very addictive and engaging presentation, puts you right there.  Third piece of gear purchased from Schiit I am happy with.   I just moved so I do not have a lot of time to sit and listen, the plan was just listen for changes during burn-in cycle.  Last night I was planning to just listen, but from 8pm - 1am I could not stop listening, it was that addictive.


----------



## cdacosta

With the below type performances the Jotunheim 2 is a valuable piece of gear in the chain.  In my setup I feel I am right there, second row.  Although I may listen at a higher volume the soundstage feels quite large.  Even if not high res, just really good fun...


----------



## MacMan31

Coran said:


> So I got this pile of Schiit in a little over a week ago. I don't think I've enjoyed listening to my music this much in a long time. This stack is replacing a Questyle CMA 400i, which is a fine piece of kit, I just felt like it was time for something a bit more. Aside from way more power, the sound is just so much more alive. The sound is pretty neutral still for the most part, but there is just a sense of _joy _added to everything. The spaciousness and the detail are simply excellent. The separation of instruments is just right. I have noticed that high gain with my Aeolus has even better sound to my ears, just with way less wiggle room with the volume pot. 8:30-9 seems to be the sweet spot there. The SE is also giving me more than enough power for my Argons. They have never sounded so good.
> 
> 
> I think this amp will do me just fine for a good long while. Now all I'm missing is a tube amp! Valhalla is calling to me...



I have ZMF Aeolus and Bifrost II as well. Currently comparing the Asgard 3 with Valhalla II (with aftermarket tubes). It's difficult to get a comparison as I have to swap cables from one amp to the other but they sound pretty much identical. I am considering a Jotunheim 2 as I have not tried that one yet. Also I am listening with and without EQ in iTunes. With EQ there is more body to the sound compared to no EQ which sound a bit dull or even bright or harsh depending on the song. Do you use EQ at all?


----------



## MacMan31

tjdub said:


> It also looks damn good in a schiit stack



I have the Valhalla II and Bifrost II. I am comparing the Valhalla II (with aftermarket tubes) with the Asgard 3. To my ears via ZMF Aeolus the two amps sound virtually identical. I'm also turning EQ on and off in iTunes to hear the difference. EQ brings more body to the sound whereas no EQ sounds dull or perhaps even a bit bright depending on the song. How would you compare the Jot 2 with the Valhalla 2? Do you think the Lokius is worthwhile for EQ?


----------



## Coran

MacMan31 said:


> I have ZMF Aeolus and Bifrost II as well. Currently comparing the Asgard 3 with Valhalla II (with aftermarket tubes). It's difficult to get a comparison as I have to swap cables from one amp to the other but they sound pretty much identical. I am considering a Jotunheim 2 as I have not tried that one yet. Also I am listening with and without EQ in iTunes. With EQ there is more body to the sound compared to no EQ which sound a bit dull or even bright or harsh depending on the song. Do you use EQ at all?



I have actually never messed around with EQ at all. I am considering adding a Lokius at some point in future. Although right now I have swapped out the Jot2 for a Burson Soloist 3XP.


----------



## tjdub

MacMan31 said:


> I have the Valhalla II and Bifrost II. I am comparing the Valhalla II (with aftermarket tubes) with the Asgard 3. To my ears via ZMF Aeolus the two amps sound virtually identical. I'm also turning EQ on and off in iTunes to hear the difference. EQ brings more body to the sound whereas no EQ sounds dull or perhaps even a bit bright depending on the song. How would you compare the Jot 2 with the Valhalla 2? Do you think the Lokius is worthwhile for EQ?


For sure I recommend the lokius, it has great synergy with both the jotunheim and valhalla. It's pretty hard to compare the valhalla to the jotunheim because it really depends on the tubes you are using but one thing I can say is that the jotunheim is way more powerful, it can drive pretty much anything


----------



## tjdub

I am listening to both right now and I guess you can say that the jotunheim has more clarity and detail but that is because the jot has an emphasis on the highs. I am enjoying the more organic and natural tone of the valhalla and since I already have a better solid state amp the jotunheim is in the classifieds right now


----------



## MacMan31

Coran said:


> I have actually never messed around with EQ at all. I am considering adding a Lokius at some point in future. Although right now I have swapped out the Jot2 for a Burson Soloist 3XP.



I have never had a Burson amp. Though I have heard the Soloist is very good. I think I'm just very used to having the EQ on that when I turn it off it sound very unnatural. I seem to really prefer a "warm" or "analog" sound. 



tjdub said:


> For sure I recommend the lokius, it has great synergy with both the jotunheim and valhalla. It's pretty hard to compare the valhalla to the jotunheim because it really depends on the tubes you are using but one thing I can say is that the jotunheim is way more powerful, it can drive pretty much anything



Yes true because it comparing tube to solid state. Plus different tubes can each have their own sound. I have never used a real EQ component. Just software EQ. I guess I would just turn the knobs until I find the sound I want.


----------



## eswng679 (Nov 18, 2021)

tjdub said:


> For sure I recommend the lokius, it has great synergy with both the jotunheim and valhalla. It's pretty hard to compare the valhalla to the jotunheim because it really depends on the tubes you are using but one thing I can say is that the jotunheim is way more powerful, it can drive pretty much anything


To your point about power, I've been running a Bifrost 2 / Jotunheim 2 for most of the year. I originally had an Asgard 3 but went down the legacy Hifiman rabbit hole so I had to upgrade to the Jot 2.  The HE500 and HE6 sound great out of a Jot 2. HE6 definitely needs high-gain.

I dusted off my Sundaras today for kicks and ran them balanced on the Jot 2. On low gain and 9 o'clock, it literally blew out my ear drums. I didn't even bother trying hi-gain and had to switch to single-ended mode to enjoy the Sundaras. Granted, I went from the most inefficient cans to one of the most efficient cans on the market today but I was astounded by the sheer power coming out of the Jot 2.

I've always heard people talk about how powerful the Jot 2 is for a headphone amp but never noticed it as much as I've been running it exclusively with the HE6. Today was an eye-opener to how powerful the Jot really is.

Moral of the story: yes, the Jot 2 can drive pretty much any headphone.


----------



## tjdub

MacMan31 said:


> I have never had a Burson amp. Though I have heard the Soloist is very good. I think I'm just very used to having the EQ on that when I turn it off it sound very unnatural. I seem to really prefer a "warm" or "analog" sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes true because it comparing tube to solid state. Plus different tubes can each have their own sound. I have never used a real EQ component. Just software EQ. I guess I would just turn the knobs until I find the sound I want.


I use the lokius and peace eq depending on the headphone I'm using


----------



## tjdub

eswng679 said:


> To your point about power, I've been running a Bifrost 2 / Jotunheim 2 for most of the year. I originally had an Asgard 3 but went down the legacy Hifiman rabbit hole so I had to upgrade to the Jot 2.  The HE500 and HE6 sound great out of a Jot 2. HE6 definitely needs high-gain.
> 
> I dusted off my Sundaras today for kicks and ran them balanced on the Jot 2. On low gain and 9 o'clock, it literally blew out my ear drums. I didn't even bother trying hi-gain and had to switch to single-ended mode to enjoy the Sundaras. Granted, I went from the most inefficient cans to one of the most efficient cans on the market today but I was astounded by the sheer power coming out of the Jot 2.
> 
> ...


It may seem that it can drive the he6 but I can guarantee you it doesn't do it well. Try it out of a amp that can put out 4w plus and you'll see it come alive


----------



## eswng679

tjdub said:


> It may seem that it can drive the he6 but I can guarantee you it doesn't do it well. Try it out of a amp that can put out 4w plus and you'll see it come alive


So I've heard. I've got my eyes set on a FA-10 but need to convince the wife to let me buy another amp. Maybe as a Christmas present to myself =P


----------



## tjdub

eswng679 said:


> So I've heard. I've got my eyes set on a FA-10 but need to convince the wife to let me buy another amp. Maybe as a Christmas present to myself =P


The singxer SA 1 is really good as well, it comes close to my gsx mini


----------



## Coran

eswng679 said:


> To your point about power, I've been running a Bifrost 2 / Jotunheim 2 for most of the year. I originally had an Asgard 3 but went down the legacy Hifiman rabbit hole so I had to upgrade to the Jot 2.  The HE500 and HE6 sound great out of a Jot 2. HE6 definitely needs high-gain.
> 
> I dusted off my Sundaras today for kicks and ran them balanced on the Jot 2. On low gain and 9 o'clock, it literally blew out my ear drums. I didn't even bother trying hi-gain and had to switch to single-ended mode to enjoy the Sundaras. Granted, I went from the most inefficient cans to one of the most efficient cans on the market today but I was astounded by the sheer power coming out of the Jot 2.
> 
> ...



I think this is why I might stick with the Soloist over the Jot2. With the Jot2, you can get very little room to play with the volume knob. The Soloist has 3 gain levels so you get way more flexibility with the volume.


----------



## MacMan31

tjdub said:


> I am listening to both right now and I guess you can say that the jotunheim has more clarity and detail but that is because the jot has an emphasis on the highs. I am enjoying the more organic and natural tone of the valhalla and since I already have a better solid state amp the jotunheim is in the classifieds right now



What tubes are you using with the Valhalla II? Currently I have the Brimar CV455 in the amp. They were high recommended. But again with EQ in iTunes turned off it makes the music more harsh or bright. It does depend on the song as well. There is a bit of hollowness to the music without the EQ. I don't necessarily need balanced but many seem to tout its benefits.


----------



## tjdub

MacMan31 said:


> What tubes are you using with the Valhalla II? Currently I have the Brimar CV455 in the amp. They were high recommended. But again with EQ in iTunes turned off it makes the music more harsh or bright. It does depend on the song as well. There is a bit of hollowness to the music without the EQ. I don't necessarily need balanced but many seem to tout its benefits.


6N6P fotons and 1957 Brimar 4033


----------



## tjdub

Balanced is very subjective and depends on the gear, chord is the perfect example of that, there SE is on par with many balanced outs from expensive gear. On schiit gear I do prefer balanced over SE even on the gear that is not truly balanced like on the bifrost/jotunheim combo


----------



## Smoothstereo

tjdub said:


> It may seem that it can drive the he6 but I can guarantee you it doesn't do it well. Try it out of a amp that can put out 4w plus and you'll see it come alive


Just curious, why a Jot2 is not able to drive an HE-6 well? At 50 ohm impedance, which the HE-6 is listed at, Jot2 has 4 watts on tap in Balance mode.


----------



## MacMan31

tjdub said:


> 6N6P fotons and 1957 Brimar 4033



These ones here? https://pulsetubestore.com/products...play-ready-to-use?_pos=2&_sid=0baa5df72&_ss=r 

I think I only had balanced when I had the THX789. I think I did notice a difference compared to single ended on that amp.


----------



## tjdub

MacMan31 said:


> These ones here? https://pulsetubestore.com/products...play-ready-to-use?_pos=2&_sid=0baa5df72&_ss=r
> 
> I think I only had balanced when I had the THX789. I think I did notice a difference compared to single ended on that amp.


Yes sir does are the ones, they are expensive but they sound really good. They are a bit warm but very detailed and non harsh


----------



## tjdub

Smoothstereo said:


> Just curious, why a Jot2 is not able to drive an HE-6 well? At 50 ohm impedance, which the HE-6 is listed at, Jot2 has 4 watts on tap in Balance mode.


The Jot2 has the power to get it loud but with the He6 is not just about the power, amperage has a lot to do with it. The major difference is in the bass and mids, if I go from the Jot2 to the gsx mini it doesn't sound as shouty and bass light, if use it from the speaker tabs out of a bha2 it can turn in to a bass canon


----------



## Smoothstereo

tjdub said:


> The Jot2 has the power to get it loud but with the He6 is not just about the power, amperage has a lot to do with it. The major difference is in the bass and mids, if I go from the Jot2 to the gsx mini it doesn't sound as shouty and bass light, if use it from the speaker tabs out of a bha2 it can turn in to a bass canon


I see gsx mini can output 4w into 50 ohms too, so there must be other factors at play in the amp designs. But interesting to hear your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## hottyson

tjdub said:


> It may seem that it can drive the he6 but I can guarantee you it doesn't do it well. Try it out of a amp that can put out 4w plus and you'll see it come alive


I think that the HifiMan HE6se V2 is driven well out of the Schiit Jotunheim 2. And, I especially think it does it well for $400. 
.
However, it all depends where you are coming from. Yes, the HE6se V2 can sound even better from high end amps. It does sound better with my Questyle CMA Twelve. The Schiit Jotunheim 2 does makes the cut, albeit with aggressive treble. I wouldn't go with anything less except maybe the Jotunheim 1. Even the Singxer SA-1 which costs more than the Jotunheim 2, does not make a good pairing with the HE6se V2 to my tastes but does with other headphones.


----------



## tjdub

I hole hardily agree, the jot2 is a hell of a deal for its price. Definitely punches above its price point


----------



## AugmentedAudio

Hey guys, just joined this wonderful community and would like to share a bit of my experience so far.

I ordered the Jot 2 (black, amp only) on 10/28 and just received it today! It really feels as though Christmas came early as I was expecting a much longer wait from reading about other members' experiences. So far, it's been an incredible listening experience, I'm very happy with the pickup. Maybe one day I'll pair it with a Bifrost since I've read so many great things about that particular coupling.


----------



## tylercarrRTR

AugmentedAudio said:


> Hey guys, just joined this wonderful community and would like to share a bit of my experience so far.
> 
> I ordered the Jot 2 (black, amp only) on 10/28 and just received it today! It really feels as though Christmas came early as I was expecting a much longer wait from reading about other members' experiences. So far, it's been an incredible listening experience, I'm very happy with the pickup. Maybe one day I'll pair it with a Bifrost since I've read so many great things about that particular coupling.




I ordered mine around the same time and it’s supposed to be here tomorrow. I’m also paring my with an LCD albeit the X. I’m also curious about the Bifrost as a future purchase. What Dac are you paring yours with?


----------



## cdacosta

That is excellent, Mine took 5 or so weeks.  Have been burning mine in 24/7. After 150 hours or so starts to open up and sounds more refined.


----------



## tjdub

tylercarrRTR said:


> I ordered mine around the same time and it’s supposed to be here tomorrow. I’m also paring my with an LCD albeit the X. I’m also curious about the Bifrost as a future purchase. What Dac are you paring yours with?


Be careful when switching between low and high impedance with the headphones connected,  my godson accidentally hit the switch when music was playing and blew the drivers from my X


----------



## AugmentedAudio

tylercarrRTR said:


> I ordered mine around the same time and it’s supposed to be here tomorrow. I’m also paring my with an LCD albeit the X. I’m also curious about the Bifrost as a future purchase. What Dac are you paring yours with?


Nice, I think you'll be in for a real treat tomorrow. So, I'm currently not using a DAC with the Jot setup; the only DAC I currently listen with is the portable Astell & Kern USB-C PEE51 with my phone when I want to lie down for a quick WFH break. I would say I'm pretty new to the HiFi world and I want to take my time exploring, although I did venture a bit a decade ago when I picked up the TripleFi 10s. 

Once I get acclimated to the amp-only sound (it's already been a huge improvement), I'll pick up a DAC to experience and compare the contrast in quality, which is, in my opinion, a huge part of the fun. My current setup is super simple: just a dual RCA cable connected to my M1 Mac mini.


----------



## tylercarrRTR

AugmentedAudio said:


> Nice, I think you'll be in for a real treat tomorrow. So, I'm currently not using a DAC with the Jot setup; the only DAC I currently listen with is the portable Astell & Kern USB-C PEE51 with my phone when I want to lie down for a quick WFH break. I would say I'm pretty new to the HiFi world and I want to take my time exploring, although I did venture a bit a decade ago when I picked up the TripleFi 10s.
> 
> Once I get acclimated to the amp-only sound (it's already been a huge improvement), I'll pick up a DAC to experience and compare the contrast in quality, which is, in my opinion, a huge part of the fun. My current setup is super simple: just a dual RCA cable connected to my M1 Mac mini.


Nice! I’ve been looking at upgrading to an M1


----------



## tylercarrRTR

tjdub said:


> Be careful when switching between low and high impedance with the headphones connected,  my godson accidentally hit the switch when music was playing and blew the drivers from my X


Noted!


----------



## tylercarrRTR

So I finally received my Jot (FedEx royally dropped the ball) but it is here safe and sound. I have no experience with balanced input but I must say I can hear a dramatic difference between it vs single ended. Coming from my Valhalla out of the box I wasn’t super impressed. After about 32hr of burn in it has opened up drastically and I am very pleased with my purchase. So my question is when will it stop getting better? I can notice slight audible improvement every 12hr or so after the first few listens. I will say I can now notice the imperfections of my Modius now much more than I could through the Valhalla. I have yet to try anything besides my LCD-X so I’m going to give my HD-650 a spin tonight.


----------



## tjdub

I didn't hear any major change after 48hrsbut I'm sure everyone milage will vary


----------



## cdacosta

tylercarrRTR said:


> So I finally received my Jot (FedEx royally dropped the ball) but it is here safe and sound. I have no experience with balanced input but I must say I can hear a dramatic difference between it vs single ended. Coming from my Valhalla out of the box I wasn’t super impressed. After about 32hr of burn in it has opened up drastically and I am very pleased with my purchase. So my question is when will it stop getting better? I can notice slight audible improvement every 12hr or so after the first few listens. I will say I can now notice the imperfections of my Modius now much more than I could through the Valhalla. I have yet to try anything besides my LCD-X so I’m going to give my HD-650 a spin tonight.


I am a little over 200 hours of signal through my Jot 2 and sounds/feels stabilized.  From 180 hours until now the change is extremely slight.  For me as time passed it got more refined. Meaning better PRAT slightly better timbre and audibly clearer micro detail.  Now system sounds really good. I like it, very happy with purchase.  Feels like the amp has/adds just enough warmth with balanced output to feel engaging and addictive but without masking much detail.  

For the price, overall performance and amount of power the Jot 2 provides, the amp has impressed me.


----------



## tjdub

cdacosta said:


> I am a little over 200 hours of signal through my Jot 2 and sounds/feels stabilized.  From 180 hours until now the change is extremely slight.  For me as time passed it got more refined. Meaning better PRAT slightly better timbre and audibly clearer micro detail.  Now system sounds really good. I like it, very happy with purchase.  Feels like the amp has/adds just enough warmth with balanced output to feel engaging and addictive but without masking much detail.
> 
> For the price, overall performance and amount of power the Jot 2 provides, the amp has impressed me.


Did you by any chance come form a topping amp?


----------



## cdacosta

tjdub said:


> Did you by any chance come form a topping amp?


Daily driver before was an Asgard 3.  I have listened to an A50 and A90 matched with different DACs in the past.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

tjdub said:


> Be careful when switching between low and high impedance with the headphones connected,  my godson accidentally hit the switch when music was playing and blew the drivers from my X



Is this normal behaviour of Jot2? 

I've tried with several other amps to do the same without any problem.


----------



## Luckyleo

TheMiddleSky said:


> Is this normal behaviour of Jot2?


----------



## Luckyleo

I think it depends on how loud you are listening at.  I listen between 75 and 80 decibels and have never had an issue.


----------



## tjdub

TheMiddleSky said:


> Is this normal behaviour of Jot2?
> 
> I've tried with several other amps to do the same without any problem.


I think it was because it has to much power for the lcd X, or most likely a mismatched impedance problem


----------



## tjdub

cdacosta said:


> Daily driver before was an Asgard 3.  I have listened to an A50 and A90 matched with different DACs in the past.


I wouldn't describe the jot2 as warm but I have heard people coming from some topping amps have so I was just curious. I enjoyed the asgard when I had it but like you I think the jot2 is a step above it


----------



## jonathan c

tjdub said:


> Be careful when switching between low and high impedance with the headphones connected,  my godson accidentally hit the switch when music was playing and blew the drivers from my X


If going from low gain to high gain via a switch, one should always turn the volume down before using the switch - especially if there is a large difference between low / high gain. At least you were not wearing the hp when your godson hit the switch (I hope).


----------



## tjdub

Thankfully I wasn't, the pop was loud so it probably would've hurt. I do tend to listen to loud at times but it's hard to turn it down when your listening to head banging metal .

Luckily the only headphone I ever had a problem with the jot2 has been with the X


----------



## jonathan c

tjdub said:


> Thankfully I wasn't, the pop was loud so it probably would've hurt. I do tend to listen to loud at times but it's hard to turn it down when your listening to head banging metal .
> 
> Luckily the only headphone I ever had a problem with the jot2 has been with the X


If you mean the LCD-X, it might be because of its reasonably high efficiency with _low input impedance (20 ohms). _Also, being a planar-magnetic hp, the impedance would vary little: ie, stay low across the frequency spectrum. [Only the new LCD-5 is lower: 14 ohms, but it has only 90 dB/mw].


----------



## tjdub

You are probably right. Impedance miss match was my guess guess as well


----------



## jonathan c (Nov 23, 2021)

tjdub said:


> You are probably right. Impedance miss match was my guess guess as well


I don’t think it is a mismatch per se. I think that with a low impedance (low resistance), an instantaneous surge in gain (at the same base volume) is overwhelming to the LCD-X drivers. I own a set of LCD-X (2016 vintage with old-style headband). With its impedance, I always turn volume down before any gain switch - especially if the LCD-X is plugged in via XLR balanced cable.


----------



## tjdub

I did the same as well, unfortunately they were the victims of shiny nob syndrome to a little kid lol


----------



## cdacosta

tjdub said:


> I wouldn't describe the jot2 as warm but I have heard people coming from some topping amps have so I was just curious. I enjoyed the asgard when I had it but like you I think the jot2 is a step above it


Agreed.  I think the Jot 2 is a notch or two to the warmer side but does not have a warm signature like the Asgard 3.  I do have a highly modded tube line stage/buffer between the DAC and Jot 2 which adds a tad more warmth to the overall sonic signature.  I think of the setup kind of like a hybrid setup, sounds more like a analog setup this way.


----------



## tjdub

Nice, I have one as well that I used to use in between the bifrost and jotunheim and now I use it sometimes on my main rig depending on the headphones I use. Which one are using?


----------



## RickB

tjdub said:


> I wouldn't describe the jot2 as warm but I have heard people coming from some topping amps have so I was just curious. I enjoyed the asgard when I had it but like you I think the jot2 is a step above it


The Jot 2 fed by Bifrost 2 has a warm tone to it that I imagine is not unlike vinyl, though I haven't actually heard vinyl since I was a kid. Of course, my choice of headphone (HD600) probably has a lot to do with the warmth.


----------



## jonathan c

RickB said:


> The Jot 2 fed by Bifrost 2 has a warm tone to it that I imagine is not unlike vinyl, though I haven't actually heard vinyl since I was a kid. Of course, my choice of headphone (HD600) probably has a lot to do with the warmth.


I would agree with your last sentence if the headphone were the Sennheiser HD-650.


----------



## cdacosta

tjdub said:


> Nice, I have one as well that I used to use in between the bifrost and jotunheim and now I use it sometimes on my main rig depending on the headphones I use. Which one are using?


Musical Fidelity X-10v3.  Fully reworked with upgraded caps, wiring (I think I used JPS Labs Alumiloy wiring on this unit), Copper RCA jacks, damped caps and PC board with a custom overly built linear power supply.  Adds a bit of warmth and sounds very organic or natural. Even with the Electroglide Mini Khan Plus silver power cable used with the unit. 

I isolate this unit and the Jotunheim 2 power from the rest of the system.


----------



## jamesofla80

Anyone compare the jot2 vs Lyr3 with a LCD-XC? I just got the XC 2021 and pairing it with a bf2/Lyr 3 (psvane). Debating about switching to a SS balanced amp and wanted to see if there will be improvements going to jot2 or just wait till Schiit comes out with a good balanced upgrade from Lyr3. Open to any other recommendations. Looking for something with a good pairing to really open up the bass & dynamics, currently feel theXC just too warm of a pairing with Lyr3 and still playing with EQ to find the sweet spot.


----------



## Smoothstereo

jamesofla80 said:


> Anyone compare the jot2 vs Lyr3 with a LCD-XC? I just got the XC 2021 and pairing it with a bf2/Lyr 3 (psvane). Debating about switching to a SS balanced amp and wanted to see if there will be improvements going to jot2 or just wait till Schiit comes out with a good balanced upgrade from Lyr3. Open to any other recommendations. Looking for something with a good pairing to really open up the bass & dynamics, currently feel theXC just too warm of a pairing with Lyr3 and still playing with EQ to find the sweet spot.


Instead of buying a new SS amp, have you tried rolling in some linear sounding type tubes instead of the warmer type? That might be a cheaper route.


----------



## jamesofla80

Smoothstereo said:


> Instead of buying a new SS amp, have you tried rolling in some linear sounding type tubes instead of the warmer type? That might be a cheaper route.


I replaced the Tung-sol with a PSVane (light bulb), which I thought was a more linear tube. But maybe I am mistaken. Any suggestions?


----------



## tjdub

jamesofla80 said:


> Anyone compare the jot2 vs Lyr3 with a LCD-XC? I just got the XC 2021 and pairing it with a bf2/Lyr 3 (psvane). Debating about switching to a SS balanced amp and wanted to see if there will be improvements going to jot2 or just wait till Schiit comes out with a good balanced upgrade from Lyr3. Open to any other recommendations. Looking for something with a good pairing to really open up the bass & dynamics, currently feel theXC just too warm of a pairing with Lyr3 and still playing with EQ to find the sweet spot.


Have you considered getting a loki or a lokius?

I use the lokius with my XC and love it


----------



## jamesofla80

tjdub said:


> Have you considered getting a loki or a lokius?
> 
> I use the lokius with my XC and love it


I wouldn't even know where to start on adjusting the EQ  Been  borrowing other PMEQ settings I find online but wouldn't know how to adjust a real EQ.


----------



## Smoothstereo

jamesofla80 said:


> I replaced the Tung-sol with a PSVane (light bulb), which I thought was a more linear tube. But maybe I am mistaken. Any suggestio





jamesofla80 said:


> I replaced the Tung-sol with a PSVane (light bulb), which I thought was a more linear tube. But maybe I am mistaken. Any suggestions?


Im not the most knowledgeable tube connoisseur here and certainly not too familiar with 6SN7 tubes. But in general I heard the Russian ones are more neutral/linear sounding. Might want to hit the tube rolling forums to get more information.

Also what tjdub mentioned, EQ might be another option. Good luck.


----------



## cdacosta

jamesofla80 said:


> Anyone compare the jot2 vs Lyr3 with a LCD-XC? I just got the XC 2021 and pairing it with a bf2/Lyr 3 (psvane). Debating about switching to a SS balanced amp and wanted to see if there will be improvements going to jot2 or just wait till Schiit comes out with a good balanced upgrade from Lyr3. Open to any other recommendations. Looking for something with a good pairing to really open up the bass & dynamics, currently feel theXC just too warm of a pairing with Lyr3 and still playing with EQ to find the sweet spot.


I do not have a Lyr 3, but do have a Jot 2 with a LCD-XC 2021 running balanced in high gain.  I do EQ and have a tube stage/buffer between a Modius and the Jot 2.  I love the sonic signature and slam.  Have you considered using the Lyr 3 as a pre-amp between a Jot 2 and Bifrost 2?  Possibly giving you the best of both worlds.  Just a thought.  The Jot 2 really does control the LCD-XC 2021 drivers well.


----------



## jonathan c

cdacosta said:


> I do not have a Lyr 3, but do have a Jot 2 with a LCD-XC 2021 running balanced in high gain.  I do EQ and have a tube stage/buffer between a Modius and the Jot 2.  I love the sonic signature and slam.  Have you considered using the Lyr 3 as a pre-amp between a Jot 2 and Bifrost 2?  Possibly giving you the best of both worlds.  Just a thought.  The Jot 2 really does control the LCD-XC 2021 drivers well.


The Lyr 3 is a hybrid itself and has a low output impedance which leads to a higher ‘damping factor’. I get excellent results (musicality and bass extension with control) from the Lyr 3 (CBS-Hytron 5692 ‘brown base’ tube) and LCD-X (2016 vintage).


----------



## tincanear

jamesofla80 said:


> I replaced the Tung-sol with a PSVane (light bulb), which I thought was a more linear tube. But maybe I am mistaken. Any suggestions?


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-lyr-3-tube-rolling-thread.876016/


----------



## tincanear

tincanear said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-lyr-3-tube-rolling-thread.876016/


try posting at the above thread, describe your present setup including HP model, tube mfr/ vintage, and the change in voicing you are seeking.


----------



## Arghavan

Any review on the new ES0928 DAC card? Seems really great with much better measurements and Unison USB. I'm torn between ordering with new DAC card or get a used Mojo from my friend for about 200$ and use it as desktop DAC.


----------



## cinemakinoeye

Arghavan said:


> Any review on the new ES0928 DAC card? Seems really great with much better measurements and Unison USB. I'm torn between ordering with new DAC card or get a used Mojo from my friend for about 200$ and use it as desktop DAC.


I am curious about the pros and cons of choosing the ES9028 vs. the Multibit DAC card on the Jotunheim 2, what do folks who have chosen one over the other have to say?


----------



## Arghavan

cinemakinoeye said:


> I am curious about the pros and cons of choosing the ES9028 vs. the Multibit DAC card on the Jotunheim 2, what do folks who have chosen one over the other have to say?


Objectivists go for sigma delta DACs because it measures better. But some swear by multibit DACs. I am somewhere in between, a DAC should measure at least good enough and sound good too.


----------



## cinemakinoeye

Arghavan said:


> Objectivists go for sigma delta DACs because it measures better. But some swear by multibit DACs. I am somewhere in between, a DAC should measure at least good enough and sound good too.


That makes sense, however, in the specific case of the ES9028 card vs. the Multibit DAC card on the Jotunheim 2, what do the measurements reveal? It was tempting to purchase two Jotunheim 2 amps and do a side-by-side comparison. In the end, I chose to purchase the Jotunheim 2 with the Multibit DAC on a whim, but remain curious what the differences are supposed to be.


----------



## Arghavan

cinemakinoeye said:


> That makes sense, however, in the specific case of the ES9028 card vs. the Multibit DAC card on the Jotunheim 2, what do the measurements reveal? It was tempting to purchase two Jotunheim 2 amps and do a side-by-side comparison. In the end, I chose to purchase the Jotunheim 2 with the Multibit DAC on a whim, but remain curious what the differences are supposed to be.


ASR haven't reviewed or measures newer DAC card AFAIK. But generally Multi-Bit DACs don't perform nearly as good as delta/sigma ones in measurements. The measurements reveal that there are quite a bit of distortion and noise in multibit DACs, are they audible though?
I decided to go for the ES9028 and since there's a convenient switch on the front, I can somehow A/B the ES9028 vs Mojo.


----------



## Luckyleo

Arghavan said:


> Objectivists go for sigma delta DACs because it measures better. But some swear by multibit DACs. I am somewhere in between, a DAC should measure at least good enough and sound good too.


I would think that sound trump’s everything.   If it measures great but sounds like garbage


----------



## jonathan c

Luckyleo said:


> I would think that sound trump’s everything.   If it measures great but sounds like garbage


It’s worth noting the old audio adage: “if a component sounds good but measures poorly, the wrong thing is being measured”. 🤷🏻


----------



## Arghavan

TBF some measurements are greatly useful like the amount of power before clipping at different loads or 50mv SINAD for hiss issues with sensitive IEMs. No Amp manufacturer provides such measurements.


----------



## PopZeus

I think the Jot 2 is good enough for a separate DAC, if you want to get the most from the amp. BF2 or Ares 2, imho.


----------



## tylercarrRTR

PopZeus said:


> I think the Jot 2 is good enough for a separate DAC, if you want to get the most from the amp. BF2 or Ares 2, imho.


Agreed. The BF2 in particular is well worth it


----------



## cinemakinoeye

tylercarrRTR said:


> Agreed. The BF2 in particular is well worth it


What is it that makes the Bifrost 2 “particularly well worth it” over, let’s say, the Modius?


----------



## tylercarrRTR

cinemakinoeye said:


> What is it that makes the Bifrost 2 “particularly well worth it” over, let’s say, the Modius?


I actually came from the Modius. The clarity and soundstage are night and day for me. For someone like me who was under the impression that a dac is a dac (to a degree) I feel like the difference justifies the price. The only draw back is I hear more imperfections in not so great recordings now lol


----------



## SirIppo

Just got my topping E50 for balanced to go with jot 2, I've been using the e30 in rca. Both are really good, gonna need some time to see if there are any real differences besides volume.


----------



## cgb3

tylercarrRTR said:


> I actually came from the Modius. The clarity and soundstage are night and day for me. For someone like me who was under the impression that a dac is a dac (to a degree) I feel like the difference justifies the price. The only draw back is I hear more imperfections in not so great recordings now lol


I keep the Modius/Asgard as backups.

Love the Bifrost 2/Jot 2. Call it night and day, or anything you determine. Much better acoustics to me.


----------



## SLC1966 (Dec 6, 2021)

I have searched for the answer but not searched well enough so I thought I would ask here.

 How do you remove the case on the Jot 2?

Jot 1 was easy since there was a screw on the volume knob that started the process.

I am not seeing a screw on the volume knob on the Jot 2.  I am took the Mulitbit card out of my Jot 1 and now want to put it in my Jot 2 (Jot 1 will now stack with a Bifrost 1 that I already have).

Thank you


----------



## SLC1966

I found the info.  I just needed to pull harder on the knob to pull it off.


----------



## SLC1966

Installed MB card in Jot 2.  I would stack a Bifrost 2 under it in a heartbeat but the clicking noise when the sample rate changes gets loud in the bedroom. 

Been enjoying my IEMs with one Jot 1 at work and one at home for a couple years now.  Jot 2 is sounding wonderful with my IEMs also. Jot pairs really well with IEMs with DDs and/or Estats.  Anyone else finding Jot 1 or Jot 2 amazing with IEMs?  

The real reason for justifying getting a Jot 2 is for when my VC closed arrives.  I had a VC closed before with Mjolnir and Lyr which was a blast.


----------



## Neweymatt

SLC1966 said:


> Been enjoying my IEMs with one Jot 1 at work and one at home for a couple years now. Jot 2 is sounding wonderful with my IEMs also. Jot pairs really well with IEMs with DDs and/or Estats. Anyone else finding Jot 1 or Jot 2 amazing with IEMs?


Yes absolutely, Jot2 is wonderful with my IER-Z1R and UM 3DT.  To the point I don't really use those ones with any portable source any more, cause I feel like something is missing.

However, Jot2 is just a bit too much with the all-BA IEMs I have, esp Andro2020.  So that one stays on the Vali2+ or Asgard3, and of course it is well suited for DAP usage.  U6t is still a little new, and I'm enjoying it so much with the Vali2+, haven't used it much with the Jot2.


----------



## cinemakinoeye

SLC1966 said:


> Installed MB card in Jot 2 [...]


What were your reasons for choosing the Multibit DAC card over the Delta-Sigma option for your Jotenheim 2?


----------



## SLC1966

cinemakinoeye said:


> What were your reasons for choosing the Multibit DAC card over the Delta-Sigma option for your Jotenheim 2?


Good question.  The easy answer is I had a MB DAC from one of my Jot 1s that was available.  But after listening to IEMs a lot last night with the Jot 2 and MB DAC, I decided to try the Delta-Sigma option.  I ordered one this morning.  I was not liking the MB with Jot 2 as much as I like my Jot 1 with MB.  It seemed a little too warm and "grainy".  We will see how I like the DS DAC.   It might come down to that I am just very used to the brightness of the Jot 1.  Time will tell.  BTW I always use balanced on low gain with the Jots.  I use a 4.4 female to XLR male adapter.


----------



## cinemakinoeye

SLC1966 said:


> [...] after listening to IEMs a lot last night with the Jot 2 and MB DAC, I decided to try the Delta-Sigma option.  I ordered one this morning.  [...]


I am looking forward to reading about your experience with the ES9028 DAC after using the Multibit DAC.


----------



## Odin412

I tried my Jotunheim 2 with the MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Open last night. Great combo - especially for electronic music. Very satisfying bass on the Mezzanine album by Massive Attack.


----------



## cgb3

SLC1966 said:


> Installed MB card in Jot 2.  I would stack a Bifrost 2 under it in a heartbeat but the clicking noise when the sample rate changes gets loud in the bedroom.
> 
> Been enjoying my IEMs with one Jot 1 at work and one at home for a couple years now.  Jot 2 is sounding wonderful with my IEMs also. Jot pairs really well with IEMs with DDs and/or Estats.  Anyone else finding Jot 1 or Jot 2 amazing with IEMs?
> 
> The real reason for justifying getting a Jot 2 is for when my VC closed arrives.  I had a VC closed before with Mjolnir and Lyr which was a blast.


I've never experienced a "clicking noise from a sample rate change". I listen to a wide range of sample rates in Amazon Music Unlimited.


----------



## Neweymatt

cgb3 said:


> I've never experienced a "clicking noise from a sample rate change". I listen to a wide range of sample rates in Amazon Music Unlimited.


BF2 does this all the time when using Tidal in Exclusive mode, as sample rate changes on different tracks.  Closed-back headphones or IEMs mask this, if I'm using open-back I just ignore it.


----------



## SLC1966

Neweymatt said:


> BF2 does this all the time when using Tidal in Exclusive mode, as sample rate changes on different tracks.  Closed-back headphones or IEMs mask this, if I'm using open-back I just ignore it.


It does not bother me and in the living room with the 2ch system it is fine. But in the bedroom it bothers my wife during my often middle of the night sessions.   As random clicking should   I just have the BF1 since my 2 ch is SE.  I had to kick my BF1 out of the bedroom due to the clicking    Works great as the DAC for the 2 ch.


----------



## cgb3

Neweymatt said:


> BF2 does this all the time when using Tidal in Exclusive mode, as sample rate changes on different tracks.  Closed-back headphones or IEMs mask this, if I'm using open-back I just ignore it.


That would be unacceptable to me. A new DAC, or a new provider.

I've used a trial of Tidal, as a comparison to Amazon Music Unlimited. Personally, I don't see the appeal. Amazon had more of the music I listen to, more HD, and was cheaper (on a yearly basis).


----------



## Neweymatt

cgb3 said:


> That would be unacceptable to me. A new DAC, or a new provider.
> 
> I've used a trial of Tidal, as a comparison to Amazon Music Unlimited. Personally, I don't see the appeal. Amazon had more of the music I listen to, more HD, and was cheaper (on a yearly basis).


Can't agree at all, the DAC noise is imperceptible to me most of the time, and absolutely worth it for the SQ.  

I used AmazonHD for less than a day before I realised it's catalog is woefully lacking, and it's UI even worse.  No wonder they give it away for cheap.

But if you love it, that's all that matters.


----------



## cgb3

Listen to what you will. I could literally care less.

I stated my opinion that I wouldn't put up with static (or noise) from one streaming service, that wasn't evident on another.

Why is everything devolving into tribes? Am I in the "Amazon music tribe, it's differant from what my tribe listens to", and must be hated?

Here's a kicker. I hate idiots.


----------



## Neweymatt

cgb3 said:


> Listen to what you will. I could literally care less.
> 
> I stated my opinion that I wouldn't put up with static (or noise) from one streaming service, that wasn't evident on another.
> 
> ...


Haven't heard any static from Tidal, Spotify, Apple Music, Amazon or any other streaming service for that matter, and I totally agree that idiots are not to be tolerated.

But you know what I really do like, and that is my Jot2.

It's taken centre stage in my main rig, my only regret is that it has quite a noticeable hum with the Andro2020, but with everything else it's got this great presence and punch, and it really gives a lift to the LCD2-C & Empyrean.  Fantastic!!


----------



## SLC1966 (Dec 12, 2021)

cinemakinoeye said:


> I am looking forward to reading about your experience with the ES9028 DAC after using the Multibit DAC.


I recieved the ES9028 DAC card and took out the MB card out of my Jot 2 and put in the ES9028.  As I stated earlier I am very used to Jot 1 with MB card and I listen a ton at work to IEMs out of it through balanced with an XLR to 4.4 adapter.  The love the sound of my IEMs with using the Jot 1 with MB card.  For some reason I was not liking the sound of my IEMs with Jot 2 and MB card (also through balanced).  Sounded most likely not as clear/bright as Jot 1 with MB card.  The Jot 2 with ES9028 sounds great.  Or should I say sounds like how I like the Jot 1 with MB card.  Very enjoyable sound.  Probably due to having more clarity than the Jot 2 with MB card.  Not as warm I should say

On a side note I can listen to Jot 2 with MB card using my phone using a direct connection to the USB B on the MB card.  No issue with needing to draw more power than the phone can handle.  With the ES9028 which has USB C and the Unison USB I need to run a charging cord and the USB C to Lightning cable to my phone to make it work.  The Unison requires too much power to run straight to phone or iPad.  So I just use the Apple Camera adapter.  The one that has lightning male to the phone and then two female ports.  One for the cable connected to Jot 2 and one providing power to the phone.

I should run an ES card and MB card comparison with the two Jot 1s I have but that would involve moving cards around again.  Getting the LED light to match up perfectly is the only hassle in that endeavor. 

Of course running the Jot 2 with ES9028 card straight to my Computer works great.


----------



## MacMan31

TheMiddleSky said:


> Well, I think it's fair if I share my impression to this thread too (and Singxer thread).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for this review/comparison. I am considering a Jot 2 but have also looked at the Singxer as well. Currently have a Valhalla 2 paired with a Bifrost 2. Given your comments on the A90 I don't think I would prefer that one as it seems too analytical. I don't want to analyze the music. I just want to sit back and enjoy it. I think I do prefer a more "warm" or 'analog" sound but I do enjoy lots of details. I just sold my Asgard 3 which I somewhat regret as it is quite a good amp for the price and perhaps competes quite well with those of higher price.


----------



## eswng679

MacMan31 said:


> I just sold my Asgard 3 which I somewhat regret as it is quite a good amp for the price and perhaps competes quite well with those of higher price.


I remember having the exact sentiments but the feelings of regret quickly disappeared after spending time with the Jot 2. Made the jump and I haven't looked back since.


----------



## RickB (Dec 19, 2021)

MacMan31 said:


> Thank you for this review/comparison. I am considering a Jot 2 but have also looked at the Singxer as well. Currently have a Valhalla 2 paired with a Bifrost 2. Given your comments on the A90 I don't think I would prefer that one as it seems too analytical. I don't want to analyze the music. I just want to sit back and enjoy it. I think I do prefer a more "warm" or 'analog" sound but I do enjoy lots of details. I just sold my Asgard 3 which I somewhat regret as it is quite a good amp for the price and perhaps competes quite well with those of higher price.


I owned an Asgard 3 before I bought a Jotunheim 2, and I agree that the Asgard is an excellent amp. The problem I had with it is with my headphones (Senn HD600), it was a little too laid back. I was hesitant to buy the Jot 2, as the Jot 1 was very strident. The Jot 2 turned out to be great. It has the warmth of the Asgard 3, but with added punch and detail. It doesn't have the bright, etched sound that the Jot 1 had.


----------



## cdacosta

eswng679 said:


> I remember having the exact sentiments but the feelings of regret quickly disappeared after spending time with the Jot 2. Made the jump and I haven't looked back since.


Same here. Really liked the Asgard 3 for the price.  Now using Jot 2 balanced and prefer it with Audeze LCD-XC (2021 model).


----------



## MacMan31

RickB said:


> I owned an Asgard 3 before I bought a Jotunheim 2, and I agree that the Asgard is an excellent amp. The problem I had with it is with my headphones (Senn HD600), it was a little too laid back. I was hesitant to buy the Jot 2, as the Jot 1 was very strident. The Jot 2 turned out to be great. It has the warmth of the Asgard 3, but with added punch and detail. It doesn't have the bright, etched sound that the Jot 1 had.



Hmm okay cool. I have the HD6XX and ZMF Aeolus currently. I do recall hearing that about the Jot 1 that it was a bit harsh.


----------



## Odin412

MacMan31 said:


> Hmm okay cool. I have the HD6XX and ZMF Aeolus currently. I do recall hearing that about the Jot 1 that it was a bit harsh.


The Jotunheim 1 had a sharp edge to its treble that bothered me. The Jotunheim 2 is a different beast and sounds great to my ears.


----------



## emorrison33

cgb3 said:


> That would be unacceptable to me. A new DAC, or a new provider.
> 
> I've used a trial of Tidal, as a comparison to Amazon Music Unlimited. Personally, I don't see the appeal. Amazon had more of the music I listen to, more HD, and was cheaper (on a yearly basis).


Amazon HD does not have a true "exclusive mode" like Tidal and Qobuz.  Maybe that's why some people are not getting the "clicking" sound from the Bifrost 2 becasue your bit rate isn't changing.  My understanding, the clicking sound is the muting relay turning on when the sample rate changes...so you don't hear a pop in your headphones/speakers when listening.


----------



## emorrison33

RickB said:


> I owned an Asgard 3 before I bought a Jotunheim 2, and I agree that the Asgard is an excellent amp. The problem I had with it is with my headphones (Senn HD600), it was a little too laid back. I was hesitant to buy the Jot 2, as the Jot 1 was very strident. The Jot 2 turned out to be great. It has the warmth of the Asgard 3, but with added punch and detail. It doesn't have the bright, etched sound that the Jot 1 had.


I moved my Asgard 3 to my work office and use the Jotunheim 2 for my home rig.  With the relaxed nature of the Asgard, it works well with my Grado HP"s.


----------



## elementze

Love the Jotunheim 2 for a desktop "all-in-wonder" setup.  The simplicity of having a DAC, balanced amp, SE amp, pre-out, and multiple gain settings all in one box is nice.  Only real complaint is maybe too much power - feeding it with a DAC that runs at less than full line level helps a lot.


----------



## Guipnox

Is this a good match for the Hifiman HE6seV2?
I already have the Monolith THX AAA 887.
Anyone knows how they compare?
Planning to buy it now and then Bifrost 2 at the start of January (waiting for the black finish).
And to finish it off the Lokius 3-4 months from now. 
I'm Brazilian so I can't return if I don't like, unfortunately. 
Thanks in advance,

Gui.


----------



## implicitzen

Anyone had the opportunity to listen to the abyss 1266 phi tc on the jot2?

I'm considering getting a rental from the cable company and listening on my jot2. But if there are any issues anyone experienced, before i do so, i figured i would ask.


----------



## hottyson

Guipnox said:


> Is this a good match for the Hifiman HE6seV2?
> I already have the Monolith THX AAA 887.
> Anyone knows how they compare?
> Planning to buy it now and then Bifrost 2 at the start of January (waiting for the black finish).
> ...


I think the the HE6SE V2 pairs very well with the Schiit Jotunheim 2. Especially for the money. I don't own your Monolith THX AAA 887, but I do own the Massdrop THX AAA 789 and the SMSL SP200 THX and I think that both of my THX amplifiers are not very good sounding. You should have a pretty good setup and it should look nice as a stack too.


----------



## jonathan c (Dec 20, 2021)

hottyson said:


> I think the the HE6SE V2 pairs very well with the Schiit Jotunheim 2. Especially for the money. I don't own your Monolith THX AAA 887, but I do own the Massdrop THX AAA 789 and the SMSL SP200 THX and I think that both of my THX amplifiers are not very good sounding. You should have a pretty good setup and it should look nice as a stack too.


The description of your THX amplifiers is charitable indeed!….and merciful!


----------



## ColdsnapBry

This amp pairs so well with both my headphones the ZMF Aeolus and 6XX. It sounds to me that it punches through the darkness of both headphones and gives each a bit of slam that's addicting.


----------



## Neweymatt

ColdsnapBry said:


> This amp pairs so well with both my headphones the ZMF Aeolus and 6XX. It sounds to me that it punches through the darkness of both headphones and gives each a bit of slam that's addicting.


How are you using 6XX, balanced or SE, and what sort of DAC do you use?   Thinking to get one in the new year at some stage...


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Neweymatt said:


> How are you using 6XX, balanced or SE, and what sort of DAC do you use?   Thinking to get one in the new year at some stage...



It's BF 2 -> Balanced XLR -> Jot 2 -> Balanced XLR Cable to 6XX.

It's a great headphone to have around for sure.


----------



## MacMan31

ColdsnapBry said:


> It's BF 2 -> Balanced XLR -> Jot 2 -> Balanced XLR Cable to 6XX.
> 
> It's a great headphone to have around for sure.



How is the sound stage and imaging with the HD6XX and Aeolus with the Jot 2?


----------



## ColdsnapBry

MacMan31 said:


> How is the sound stage and imaging with the HD6XX and Aeolus with the Jot 2?



Pretty much non existent, zero stage. But it's got stage depth.


----------



## Xerosnake90

I wasn't a fan of the silver knob on the black exterior so I went ahead and ordered a replacement! Got a 30x22mm, has a nice texture on it and it's just a tad taller than the original. It's super smooth and has great grip, plus it looks awesome!


----------



## jonathan c

Xerosnake90 said:


> I wasn't a fan of the silver knob on the black exterior so I went ahead and ordered a replacement! Got a 30x22mm, has a nice texture on it and it's just a tad taller than the original. It's super smooth and has great grip, plus it looks awesome!


👍 I did the some thing on my Schiit Lyr 3…


----------



## cdacosta

Xerosnake90 said:


> I wasn't a fan of the silver knob on the black exterior so I went ahead and ordered a replacement! Got a 30x22mm, has a nice texture on it and it's just a tad taller than the original. It's super smooth and has great grip, plus it looks awesome!


Cool knob!  Where did you get it?  Link to the knob please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Xerosnake90

cdacosta said:


> Cool knob!  Where did you get it?  Link to the knob please? Thanks in advance!


Got this one off ebay!


----------



## Mansinthe86

I'm looking for a second amp for my bedroom. I got already a Singxer SA-1.  So I could just buy another one, but I'm considering getting the jotenheim 2 or the Topping A90.

Did someone here compare these 3 amps?
From what I have been reading the Jotenheim and Singxer should be rather similar.

Problem is I would have to import the Jotenheim so I would probably pay the same money for it than the Singxer and topping would cost me from local retailers with full 2 years warranty


----------



## hottyson

Mansinthe86 said:


> I'm looking for a second amp for my bedroom. I got already a Singxer SA-1.  So I could just buy another one, but I'm considering getting the jotenheim 2 or the Topping A90.
> 
> Did someone here compare these 3 amps?
> From what I have been reading the Jotenheim and Singxer should be rather similar.
> ...


Topping amps are garbage.
.
The Schiit Jotunheim 2 is a wonderful amp for the $400. If someone is looking to purchase one amp to play many headphones the Jotunheim 2 is a god choice. However, I think you should purchase a RebelAmp from Rebel Audio since you already have a specialized amp in the Singxer SA-1. The RebelAmp is $500.


----------



## eswng679 (Jan 9, 2022)

TheMiddleSky said:


> Well, I think it's fair if I share my impression to this thread too (and Singxer thread).
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mansinthe86 said:


> I'm looking for a second amp for my bedroom. I got already a Singxer SA-1.  So I could just buy another one, but I'm considering getting the jotenheim 2 or the Topping A90.
> 
> Did someone here compare these 3 amps?
> From what I have been reading the Jotenheim and Singxer should be rather similar.
> ...


A post from pg 123 of this thread is probably what you’re looking for


----------



## Mansinthe86

hottyson said:


> Topping amps are garbage.
> .
> The Schiit Jotunheim 2 is a wonderful amp for the $400. If someone is looking to purchase one amp to play many headphones the Jotunheim 2 is a god choice. However, I think you should purchase a RebelAmp from Rebel Audio since you already have a specialized amp in the Singxer SA-1. The RebelAmp is $500.


Should have a balanced output. 

So far looks like I will get another Singxer 😂


----------



## hottyson

Mansinthe86 said:


> Should have a balanced output.
> 
> So far looks like I will get another Singxer 😂


RebelAmp sounds better on SE than Jotunheim 2 balanced.


----------



## Mansinthe86

hottyson said:


> RebelAmp sounds better on SE than Jotunheim 2 balanced.



Sure I believe that. But I spend already a bit money on balanced cables for 2 headphones and I would like to be able to use them in my living room and bedroom with a XLR connection.

And if the Jotenheim is not better than the Singxer at the same price it's probably going to be another Singxer 😊


----------



## hottyson

This $22 from amazon adapter will allow you to connect balanced cables to the RebelAmp.

If you go with the Schiit Jotunheim 2, it will still be a very good option. Better than two Singxer SA-1 so you can experience another sound flavor.


----------



## eswng679

hottyson said:


> RebelAmp sounds better on SE than Jotunheim 2 balanced.


Nice setup! Do all of those amps run off the Bifrost 2 with a switcher?  

If you were to pick one amp (Singxer or Rebel) for the HE-6, which one would it be?


----------



## hottyson (Jan 9, 2022)

eswng679 said:


> Nice setup! Do all of those amps run off the Bifrost 2 with a switcher?
> 
> If you were to pick one amp (Singxer or Rebel) for the HE-6, which one would it be?


I keep a jar full of splitters for quick comparisons and run 18 inch interconnects to them. For serious listening I run a single 12 inch interconnect.



For the HE6, most definitely the RebelAmp. Pair it with the Schiit Bifrost 2 and you will be in heaven.


----------



## Seijuro

Hi everyone. I'm not knowledgeable at all at describing amps or DACs, I only listen to them and sell them on occasion. Does anyone one know of a device that can cut the volume to the headphones jacks while not effecting the volume to the speakers? Unlike the Topping A90, the Jotunheim requires constant plugging and unplugging from the headphone jacks in order to switch between powered monitor only and headphone listening. My Jotunheim 2 beats my A90 in everyway except for this and I wondering if anyone has a solution.


----------



## Zerviscos

You guys can point me where to get a black knob for the back Jot 2?


----------



## Xerosnake90

Xerosnake90 said:


> Got this one off ebay!





Zerviscos said:


> You guys can point me where to get a black knob for the back Jot 2?


----------



## jmaz87

Seijuro said:


> Hi everyone. I'm not knowledgeable at all at describing amps or DACs, I only listen to them and sell them on occasion. Does anyone one know of a device that can cut the volume to the headphones jacks while not effecting the volume to the speakers? Unlike the Topping A90, the Jotunheim requires constant plugging and unplugging from the headphone jacks in order to switch between powered monitor only and headphone listening. My Jotunheim 2 beats my A90 in everyway except for this and I wondering if anyone has a solution.


I must admit I got cold feet on Jot2 for A90 for this and low gain. I wish I had tried the Jot2... 
I use Hart audio cables with interconnects so I can leave one balanced cable plugged in and swap headphones or unplug if I want to use SE output. its more convenient than unplugging at amp but agree. Just got a Saga S and not having selectable outputs on either of their preamps is a bummer too... Does sound great though


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Has anyone bought a Jot2 in the recent months? I'm curious what your volume knob looks like for the silver version.


----------



## eswng679

ColdsnapBry said:


> Has anyone bought a Jot2 in the recent months? I'm curious what your volume knob looks like for the silver version.


Looks like it comes with the same matte finish knob on the black Jot 2s. These are apparently the "new" Schiit volume knobs.

https://www.superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/schiit-jotunheim-2.10345/page-23 - post #448 and #450


----------



## cgb3

Seijuro said:


> Hi everyone. I'm not knowledgeable at all at describing amps or DACs, I only listen to them and sell them on occasion. Does anyone one know of a device that can cut the volume to the headphones jacks while not effecting the volume to the speakers? Unlike the Topping A90, the Jotunheim requires constant plugging and unplugging from the headphone jacks in order to switch between powered monitor only and headphone listening. My Jotunheim 2 beats my A90 in everyway except for this and I wondering if anyone has a solution.


The Jot 2 has a preamp switch. This switch is unique to the Jot 2 (not present on the Jot 1), and is located to the immediate left of the volume knob.

Up, preamp + phones, down, phones only.


----------



## Seijuro

cgb3 said:


> The Jot 2 has a preamp switch. This switch is unique to the Jot 2 (not present on the Jot 1), and is located to the immediate left of the volume knob.
> 
> Up, preamp + phones, down, phones only.


Thank you for the reply. I understand this, but I still have to unplug my headphone when listening to my powered monitors so that I'm not outputting through both at once. Seems to me it's pretty unsafe for a headphone given you could forget the headphone is still plugged in and crank the volume too high.


----------



## jmaz87

cgb3 said:


> Up, preamp + phones, down, phones only.


Not everybody wants to remember to unplug headphones every single time they are gonna use speakers. I chose an A90 for this reason although now I really wish I at least heard the jot2 .
Its a cause of frustration for me with a new Saga S since my GF watches TV sometimes before I wake up and if I use Headphones the night before I have to remember to turn HPA off and Pre-amp back down and honestly its aggravating. more so because I really like Schiit gear Sonically and some times lack of features hold them back...


----------



## Seijuro (Jan 11, 2022)

jmaz87 said:


> Not everybody wants to remember to unplug headphones every single time they are gonna use speakers. I chose an A90 for this reason although now I really wish I at least heard the jot2 .
> Its a cause of frustration for me with a new Saga S since my GF watches TV sometimes before I wake up and if I use Headphones the night before I have to remember to turn HPA off and Pre-amp back down and honestly its aggravating. more so because I really like Schiit gear Sonically and some times lack of features hold them back...


I bought a 4-pin XLR male to female connector because I worried about the constant plugging and unplugging wearing out the Jotunheim 2 XLR plug. The male end of the connector stays connected to the amp and I just plug my headphone into the female end.

I have an A90 and like it a lot as an analytical amp with the D90 DAC but the Jotunheim 2 + Bifrost 2 is the more pure enjoyment combo without sounding inaccurate and muddy.


----------



## Neweymatt

jmaz87 said:


> Not everybody wants to remember to unplug headphones every single time they are gonna use speakers. I chose an A90 for this reason although now I really wish I at least heard the jot2 .
> Its a cause of frustration for me with a new Saga S since my GF watches TV sometimes before I wake up and if I use Headphones the night before I have to remember to turn HPA off and Pre-amp back down and honestly its aggravating. more so because I really like Schiit gear Sonically and some times lack of features hold them back...


Wait, what? You let your GF use your Schiit??? I…. Don’t know what to say about that, sorry…

edited to add : 😉😉


----------



## cgb3

jmaz87 said:


> Not everybody wants to remember to unplug headphones every single time they are gonna use speakers. I chose an A90 for this reason although now I really wish I at least heard the jot2 .
> Its a cause of frustration for me with a new Saga S since my GF watches TV sometimes before I wake up and if I use Headphones the night before I have to remember to turn HPA off and Pre-amp back down and honestly its aggravating. more so because I really like Schiit gear Sonically and some times lack of features hold them back...


I'm confused. I illustrated how one could listen to headphones without speakers on the Jot 2, without unplugging the headphonesl


----------



## cgb3

Seijuro said:


> Thank you for the reply. I understand this, but I still have to unplug my headphone when listening to my powered monitors so that I'm not outputting through both at once. Seems to me it's pretty unsafe for a headphone given you could forget the headphone is still plugged in and crank the volume too high.


No, you don't understand this.

Left switch closest to the volume knob.

Up=headphone + preamp out, presumably, your speakers.

Down=headphones only.


----------



## Seijuro

cgb3 said:


> No, you don't understand this.
> 
> Left switch closest to the volume knob.
> 
> ...


I know the switch. Again, how do I listen to just my speakers when the headphone is plugged in? I cannot. The headphone output is always active whether the preamp is on or off. 

Down = headphone only (fine)
Up = headphone + speakers (Not fine - have to unplug the headphone because the headphone output is always active)


----------



## cgb3

Seijuro said:


> I know the switch. Again, how do I listen to just my speakers when the headphone is plugged in? I cannot. The headphone output is always active whether the preamp is on or off.
> 
> Down = headphone only (fine)
> Up = headphone + speakers (Not fine - have to unplug the headphone because the headphone output is always active)


How many switches do have to the left of your volume knob?


----------



## Seijuro

cgb3 said:


> How many switches do have to the left of your volume knob?


3


----------



## jmaz87

Its like he didn't read anything you or I wrote lol or he's reading backwards... I compared your use case to mine with Saga S so I don't know what he's talking about literally nobody asked about using headphones without speakers. unless your my gf and i forgot to turn my HPA off last night... but if i had the Jot2 at my desk the problem would be the same in that Schiit doesn't have selectable outputs for ANY products. annoying but hey nothing is perfect


----------



## jmaz87 (Jan 12, 2022)

cgb3 said:


> listen to headphones without speakers on the Jot 2, without unplugging the headphonesl


did you even read this??? madness lol

who on this earth wants Pre-amp and headphones AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## Mightygrey

jmaz87 said:


> did you even read this??? madness lol
> 
> who on this earth wants Pre-amp and headphones AT THE SAME TIME


I'm guessing you've never tried headphones + a subwoofer at the same time?


----------



## Seijuro

jmaz87 said:


> did you even read this??? madness lol
> 
> who on this earth wants Pre-amp and headphones AT THE SAME TIME


Exactly! It's a messed up design. You could easily screw up some headphones if you turn on the preamp to listen to speakers and crank up the volume with the headphones still plugged in.


----------



## cgb3

Seijuro said:


> Exactly! It's a messed up design. You could easily screw up some headphones if you turn on the preamp to listen to speakers and crank up the volume with the headphones still plugged in.


I suggest you find an app that suits you.

Good listening.


----------



## cinemakinoeye

ColdsnapBry said:


> Has anyone bought a Jot2 in the recent months? I'm curious what your volume knob looks like for the silver version.


I purchased a Jot2 in December and this is what it looks like:






Right now here's how it is connected:

Apple Airport Express (Gen2) => Jot2 SE input (we have several AirPort Express units around the house as our whole-house AirPlay 2 music system)
Mac Pro (2019) => Focusrite Scarlett 8i6 => Jot 2 Balanced Inputs (long-run benefits from balanced lines as the Jot2 is not close to the Mac Pro)
Macbook Air (2013) => Jot2 Multibit Card (this Mac is used as a dedicated music player)
Balanced (differential) headphone output => Sennheiser HD 650
Balanced output => not used (yet), eventually, I will get a pair of bookshelf active monitors, the output on/off switch is a nice Jot2 feature
And it all sounds great!


----------



## inseconds99

Mobius or Bifröst 2 to stack with Jot 2? Connecting MDR-Z1R and HD800S. Is it worth the upgrade.


----------



## Xerosnake90

inseconds99 said:


> Mobius or Bifröst 2 to stack with Jot 2? Connecting MDR-Z1R and HD800S. Is it worth the upgrade.


Bifrost 2 is by all accounts an upgrade over the Modius and endgame for plenty


----------



## Seijuro

inseconds99 said:


> Mobius or Bifröst 2 to stack with Jot 2? Connecting MDR-Z1R and HD800S. Is it worth the upgrade.


I have the Jotunheim 2 and Bifrost 2 with both those headphones. Soundwise you will not be disappointed. Plenty of detail rivaling my A90/D90 but with more punch and not overly clinical.


----------



## inseconds99

Does the aluminum of the Bifröst and Jot still differ in their texture and look as seen on zeos reviews YouTube channel? Or did they change the aluminum to match?


----------



## elira

inseconds99 said:


> Does the aluminum of the Bifröst and Jot still differ in their texture and look as seen on zeos reviews YouTube channel? Or did they change the aluminum to match?


If you buy them around the same time they should match. Jason has stated that having consistent silver color has been an issue.


----------



## RickB

inseconds99 said:


> Does the aluminum of the Bifröst and Jot still differ in their texture and look as seen on zeos reviews YouTube channel? Or did they change the aluminum to match?


The Jot 2 has a brushed finish and the Bifrost 2 has a satin finish. Unless you look really closely, the difference is not that noticeable.


----------



## Zerviscos

I read somewhere you can change the voltage from 110v to 220v on the internal PSU is that true? How would I go doing it?


----------



## jriems

RickB said:


> The Jot 2 has a brushed finish and the Bifrost 2 has a satin finish. Unless you look really closely, the difference is not that noticeable.


It's actually the difference in color that bugs me, not the finish difference. The BF2 has a significantly yellower/warmer cast than the Jot2. It's the only thing I really dislike about my stack.


----------



## jnak00

jriems said:


> It's actually the difference in color that bugs me, not the finish difference. The BF2 has a significantly yellower/warmer cast than the Jot2. It's the only thing I really dislike about my stack.



You shoulda gone black…


----------



## mab1376 (Jan 15, 2022)

inseconds99 said:


> Does the aluminum of the Bifröst and Jot still differ in their texture and look as seen on zeos reviews YouTube channel? Or did they change the aluminum to match?


In my stack, the Jot's finish appears slightly brushed whereas the Bifrost looks smooth.

https://imgur.com/ehRCedO


----------



## inseconds99

mab1376 said:


> In my stack, the Jot's finish appears slightly brushed whereas the Bifrost looks smooth.
> 
> https://imgur.com/ehRCedO



My OCD would kick in hard, can’t do it. Wonder how the black finishes look on each?


----------



## Armament

inseconds99 said:


> My OCD would kick in hard, can’t do it. Wonder how the black finishes look on each?


In my experience all of the black Schiit products look the same. Black powdercoating is probably the easiest color to get consistent. In the past I've also received silver products with different finishes.


----------



## jriems

jnak00 said:


> You shoulda gone black…


No thanks - way too many black components in my household already.


----------



## ColdsnapBry

cinemakinoeye said:


> I purchased a Jot2 in December and this is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Ugly knob crew member 👊


----------



## ColdsnapBry

jriems said:


> It's actually the difference in color that bugs me, not the finish difference. The BF2 has a significantly yellower/warmer cast than the Jot2. It's the only thing I really dislike about my stack.



Just an idea by my Bifrost 2 is under my desk being held by some outdoor strength velcro. And indeed the finish on my BF2 is different than Jot2. I still prefer silver, very unique looking.


----------



## MonsieurNiceGuy

I have the dumbest question here…
Has anyone tried the D90 > Jot2 combo? 

I will say that does sound like some Hersey but im very curious about the pairing.


----------



## Voxata

MonsieurNiceGuy said:


> I have the dumbest question here…
> Has anyone tried the D90 > Jot2 combo?
> 
> I will say that does sound like some Hersey but im very curious about the pairing.


I have tried it some time ago, wasn't terrible but D90 was fairly flat IMO. The Jot helped this. From memory I still preferred the Bifrost 2 pairing as it was more relaxed and natural. Less sharp, more engaging. I no longer own the D90.


----------



## cdacosta

Video looks really cool. LOL


----------



## szore (Jan 28, 2022)

I posted a question but I answered it, never mind.


----------



## cdacosta

cdacosta said:


> Video looks really cool. LOL


Sorry, this post I have attached  was for a private chat.  My bad, please disregard


----------



## pattont

Riversalt said:


> Yes, Jot 2 is sufficient as a single amp and future-proof for the headphones you intend to have in the future, guaranteed success.
> Just run Jot 2 balanced with good Dac XLR like modius or if you can spend more Bifrost 2.
> 
> No need to go beyond that, don't just look at high specs, it doesn't say everything about sound that will actually be heard.
> ...



Ty for this! Hoping to pair a Jot2 with my Bifrost 2 as soon as I can get my hands on one.


----------



## pattont

ColdsnapBry said:


> Just an idea by my Bifrost 2 is under my desk being held by some outdoor strength velcro. And indeed the finish on my BF2 is different than Jot2. I still prefer silver, very unique looking.


Never seen anyone mount their stuff under. Guess it’s no bother


----------



## cinemakinoeye

Has anyone done extensive comparisons of the Jot2 with the Multibit card vs. Jot2 and Bifrost 2? I have the Jot2 with the Mulitibit card, happy with the current configuration for the most part but on rare occasion I do hear some D-A conversion artifacts I don’t hear on my other system, so I find myself wondering if upgrading to Bifrost 2 is something to consider?


----------



## Xerosnake90

cinemakinoeye said:


> Has anyone done extensive comparisons of the Jot2 with the Multibit card vs. Jot2 and Bifrost 2? I have the Jot2 with the Mulitibit card, happy with the current configuration for the most part but on rare occasion I do hear some D-A conversion artifacts I don’t hear on my other system, so I find myself wondering if upgrading to Bifrost 2 is something to consider?


You can look through the Bifrost 2 thread for impressions but it's pretty unanimous that the Bifrost 2 beats out multibit card


----------



## pattont

cinemakinoeye said:


> Has anyone done extensive comparisons of the Jot2 with the Multibit card vs. Jot2 and Bifrost 2? I have the Jot2 with the Mulitibit card, happy with the current configuration for the most part but on rare occasion I do hear some D-A conversion artifacts I don’t hear on my other system, so I find myself wondering if upgrading to Bifrost 2 is something to consider?


Well…. Soon. I have the bifrost 2 but no jot 2 yet still on order. Been trying to track down a used one


----------



## hidehide

Xerosnake90 said:


> You can look through the Bifrost 2 thread for impressions but it's pretty unanimous that the Bifrost 2 beats out multibit card


Haha. But that’s $200 vs $700… I wouldn’t be surprised with that result..
Thinking to get Jot2 + multibit card over the Mojo 2.. is there any better dac/amp on that price range? Or Jot 2 (without dac card) + modi 2 multibit?


----------



## Xerosnake90

hidehide said:


> Haha. But that’s $200 vs $700… I wouldn’t be surprised with that result..
> Thinking to get Jot2 + multibit card over the Mojo 2.. is there any better dac/amp on that price range? Or Jot 2 (without dac card) + modi 2 multibit?


Sorry I'm not the guy to ask. You'll have to search some threads or hopefully someone else here can help out. I just got my Bifrost 2 and I hadn't tried any other DAC modules with the Jot before that


----------



## Arghavan

So another price hike on Schiit products. Silver options are now 20-30$ more expensive. I hope at least they can keep all silver products consistent in the finish this time.


----------



## szore

hidehide said:


> Haha. But that’s $200 vs $700… I wouldn’t be surprised with that result..
> Thinking to get Jot2 + multibit card over the Mojo 2.. is there any better dac/amp on that price range? Or Jot 2 (without dac card) + modi 2 multibit?


I ordered the Jot2 and the the Denefrips AresII


----------



## eswng679 (Feb 3, 2022)

hidehide said:


> Haha. But that’s $200 vs $700… I wouldn’t be surprised with that result..
> Thinking to get Jot2 + multibit card over the Mojo 2.. is there any better dac/amp on that price range? Or Jot 2 (without dac card) + modi 2 multibit?


I briefly had the EITR > Modi Multibit > Jot 2 via RCA combo for my work set up. It was mediocre. The Jot 2 sounded compressed and almost dull.
If the BF2 is too much for the wallet at the moment, I'd vouch for the Modius. It sounds excellent with the Jot 2 (balanced) and at $200, it is a killer DAC.

The Jot 2 sounds best balanced despite the single ended output. While the SE output is competent, balanced is where the Jot 2 really shines.


----------



## Xerosnake90

I wish I got a modius just to compare the two. I hear it's a great dac


----------



## eswng679 (Feb 3, 2022)

Xerosnake90 said:


> I wish I got a modius just to compare the two. I hear it's a great dac


I have both and I am honestly happy with both in my setups.
Modius is great but if you have a Bifrost 2, you're not missing much. Modius is slightly more analytical and dryer.

On a side note, if anyone was considering the ES9028 card for the Jot 2, personally, I'd get a standalone Modius or BF2.  The output from the DAC card is weak compared to XLR in, resulting in a lower volume than a stand alone. Jot 2 feels underpowered with the DAC card. I've noticed this even with the "Balance" option selected on the DAC card.


----------



## hidehide

eswng679 said:


> I have both and I am honestly happy with both in my setups.
> Modius is great but if you have a Bifrost 2, you're not missing much. Modius is slightly more analytical and dryer.
> 
> On a side note, if anyone was considering the ES9028 card for the Jot 2, personally, I'd get a standalone Modius or BF2.  The output from the DAC card is weak compared to XLR in, resulting in a lower volume than a stand alone. Jot 2 feels underpowered with the DAC card. I've noticed this even with the "Balance" option selected on the DAC card.


Modius generally pair with Magnius.. shall I downgrade my target to Magnius and call it a day? I will be listening through LCD-3. I just want to have an analytical dac and an amp with sufficient power.


----------



## tincanear (Feb 3, 2022)

for those on the fence about getting a Modius and like the AKM4399 sound, best to order now to get in the queue.  in a few months or so (depending on stock depletion rate, ability to get parts & build ESS-based units) Modius E with ESS 9028 will replace the AKM version.


----------



## AndyS1138

Hey, first time posting so apologies if I've missed something - is there any word on the supply issues to the UK? I see on Schiit website there is a huge lack of stock because of fires in Cali?


----------



## Odin412

AndyS1138 said:


> Hey, first time posting so apologies if I've missed something - is there any word on the supply issues to the UK? I see on Schiit website there is a huge lack of stock because of fires in Cali?


Fall is the main California fire season and we don't have any large fires right now so the current issues are likely due more to the general global supply chain issues.


----------



## AndyS1138

Odin412 said:


> Fall is the main California fire season and we don't have any large fires right now so the current issues are likely due more to the general global supply chain issues.


Cool thanks for the reply Odin - but I was mainly referring to this on Schiits own website https://www.schiit.co.uk/index.php?route=product/guides
The whole of the UK are out of stock of new products


----------



## Voxata

eswng679 said:


> I briefly had the EITR > Modi Multibit > Jot 2 via RCA combo for my work set up. It was mediocre. The Jot 2 sounded compressed and almost dull.
> If the BF2 is too much for the wallet at the moment, I'd vouch for the Modius. It sounds excellent with the Jot 2 (balanced) and at $200, it is a killer DAC.
> 
> The Jot 2 sounds best balanced despite the single ended output. While the SE output is competent, balanced is where the Jot 2 really shines.


I'd definitely agree with this. Get the Modius instead of the MB card. It has Unison, balanced output and sounds better with Jot2. I preferred Modius to Modi MB as well with Jot2. Better get it now though, before the Modius gets sabred.


----------



## Luckyleo

AndyS1138 said:


> Cool thanks for the reply Odin - but I was mainly referring to this on Schiits own website https://www.schiit.co.uk/index.php?route=product/guides
> The whole of the UK are out of stock of new products


1) Schiit has no operations overseas.  Nothing in the U.K.  
2) The link you reference is an independent distributor
3) According to Schiit themselves (Jason) the backlog is due to supply chain issues, NOT California fires
4) Smaller profile hardware is manufactured in Texas primarily, not Cali (They make the larger products in Cali)

Hope this helps!

Good luck

Leo


----------



## Neweymatt

Luckyleo said:


> 1) Schiit has no operations overseas.  Nothing in the U.K.
> 2) The link you reference is an independent distributor
> 3) According to Schiit themselves (Jason) the backlog is due to supply chain issues, NOT California fires
> 4) Smaller profile hardware is manufactured in Texas primarily, not Cali (They make the larger products in Cali)
> ...


Yeah, I think I read something recently where Schiit claimed the onus is on the international distributors to order and maintain stock locally, Schiit themselves have no control over this. 

I gave up buying any Schiit here in Australia, ordered everything direct from them and it's worked out just fine.  Pretty much everything I've ordered has arrived in 7 days or less, I guess I've been lucky at the times I've ordered they've had stock of what I was after.

Don't know what import duties/VAT might be for the UK, but if you can deal with that, then purchasing direct is likely the only choice.  At $400 plus shipping, Jot2 is still a damn good deal for what you get, so I reckon it's worth the trouble.


----------



## AndyS1138

Neweymatt said:


> Yeah, I think I read something recently where Schiit claimed the onus is on the international distributors to order and maintain stock locally, Schiit themselves have no control over this.
> 
> I gave up buying any Schiit here in Australia, ordered everything direct from them and it's worked out just fine.  Pretty much everything I've ordered has arrived in 7 days or less, I guess I've been lucky at the times I've ordered they've had stock of what I was after.
> 
> Don't know what import duties/VAT might be for the UK, but if you can deal with that, then purchasing direct is likely the only choice.  At $400 plus shipping, Jot2 is still a damn good deal for what you get, so I reckon it's worth the trouble.


Thanks Newey, I'm looking to pair something with my Audeze LCD-2 Closed. Currently I have an old Asus Essence One external DAC/Amp, and this isn't cutting it so wanted something to replace it with. I'm thinking a Schiit Jotunheim 2 is just that, with a decent DAC


----------



## AndyS1138 (Feb 5, 2022)

Luckyleo said:


> 1) Schiit has no operations overseas.  Nothing in the U.K.
> 2) The link you reference is an independent distributor
> 3) According to Schiit themselves (Jason) the backlog is due to supply chain issues, NOT California fires
> 4) Smaller profile hardware is manufactured in Texas primarily, not Cali (They make the larger products in Cali)
> ...


It helps to a degree, however the website is very much Schiit branded? Maybe I have the wrong end of this stick?

EDIT: Yes you are right Lucky - Electromod Ltd - Company no 11353275 they are a distributor


----------



## AndyS1138

Neweymatt said:


> Yeah, I think I read something recently where Schiit claimed the onus is on the international distributors to order and maintain stock locally, Schiit themselves have no control over this.
> 
> I gave up buying any Schiit here in Australia, ordered everything direct from them and it's worked out just fine.  Pretty much everything I've ordered has arrived in 7 days or less, I guess I've been lucky at the times I've ordered they've had stock of what I was after.
> 
> Don't know what import duties/VAT might be for the UK, but if you can deal with that, then purchasing direct is likely the only choice.  At $400 plus shipping, Jot2 is still a damn good deal for what you get, so I reckon it's worth the troub


This would be great but Im not sure what warranty I have ordering from the US - infact the 'Schiit UK' website mentions this as well


----------



## Luckyleo

Neweymatt said:


> Yeah, I think I read something recently where Schiit claimed the onus is on the international distributors to order and maintain stock locally, Schiit themselves have no control over this.
> 
> I gave up buying any Schiit here in Australia, ordered everything direct from them and it's worked out just fine.  Pretty much everything I've ordered has arrived in 7 days or less, I guess I've been lucky at the times I've ordered they've had stock of what I was after.
> 
> Don't know what import duties/VAT might be for the UK, but if you can deal with that, then purchasing direct is likely the only choice.  At $400 plus shipping, Jot2 is still a damn good deal for what you get, so I reckon it's worth the trouble.


Schiit did not claim the onus is on the distributors in terms of product availability.  That problem lies squarely with Schiit.  In terms of the international websites, you are right, the onus is on the distributors to maintain the websites and messaging, not Schiit.....


----------



## Neweymatt

AndyS1138 said:


> This would be great but Im not sure what warranty I have ordering from the US - infact the 'Schiit UK' website mentions this as well


You would have the same 5year warranty as anyone else purchasing a Jotunheim. The catch is you may be responsible for shipping it back to them for any warranty work, but send them an email to check.


----------



## 227qed (Feb 6, 2022)

Anybody compare this to an zen can yet? 

I ordered my jot2 last week.  Will hopefully be a good upgrade from my OG micro ican that I’ve been using for about 5 years.  The zen can is probably the closest thing to it these days. 

Really hoping I won’t miss the XBass too much.   I have a Loki and am really hoping the jot2 will deliver enough on the low end.  The quantity with the Loki is about 2 dB more than the XBass, but the XBass seems cleaner.  Really hoping that I’ll get better low end extension, slam, and rumble out of the jot 2 without having to crank the Loki near max bass boost.

My headphones are ananda, m1570c, and emu teak.  DAC is an OG mimby, but I just installed the upgraded firmware chip today.  

Also down the road I’d like to get a bifrost 2 or denafrips ares ii, is there a clear reason to go with one vs the other?  From what I’ve read the ares ii seems like it’d be a better choice with the jot2, as it could improve the staging and add some warmth, is that correct?


----------



## szore

227qed said:


> Anybody compare this to an zen can yet?
> 
> I ordered my jot2 last week.  Will hopefully be a good upgrade from my OG micro ican that I’ve been using for about 5 years.  The zen can is probably the closest thing to it these days.
> 
> ...


lol, I just ordered my Jot 2 last week, as well as an Ares II.


----------



## 227qed

szore said:


> lol, I just ordered my Jot 2 last week, as well as an Ares II.


Awesome choices. What made you choose the ares?


----------



## szore

227qed said:


> Awesome choices. What made you choose the ares?


R2R brought my attention to it, then I read all the reviews and the reviews all agree it sounds great! Plus it's just what I wanted, a pure balanced R2R DAC under $1,000.


----------



## jonathan c

szore said:


> lol, I just ordered my Jot 2 last week, as well as an Ares II.


If 🎼 is what you seek, 🎼 is what you will find with that duet! 👏


----------



## szore

jonathan c said:


> If 🎼 is what you seek, 🎼 is what you will find with that duet! 👏


I can't wait!


----------



## RickB

IDK, I find Bifrost 2 with Jotunheim 2 to be slightly too warm at times, and I think the Ares II is supposed to be even warmer than the B2. Not for me.


----------



## jonathan c

RickB said:


> IDK, I find Bifrost 2 with Jotunheim 2 to be slightly too warm at times, and I think the Ares II is supposed to be even warmer than the B2. Not for me.


Which headphones / cables?


----------



## jonathan c

szore said:


> R2R brought my attention to it, then I read all the reviews and the reviews all agree it sounds great! Plus it's just what I wanted, a pure balanced R2R DAC under $1,000.


…once you go R2R DAC, you don’t go back…


----------



## RickB

jonathan c said:


> Which headphones / cables?


That plays a part. The HD600 is neutral warm, and I'm using a Hart Audio (copper, I think) cable that to my ears is warm. I say this because I have another balanced headphone cable that sounds brighter to me.


----------



## pattont

cinemakinoeye said:


> Has anyone done extensive comparisons of the Jot2 with the Multibit card vs. Jot2 and Bifrost 2? I have the Jot2 with the Mulitibit card, happy with the current configuration for the most part but on rare occasion I do hear some D-A conversion artifacts I don’t hear on my other system, so I find myself wondering if upgrading to Bifrost 2 is something to consider?


I have both. I bought the Bifrost 2 and then a used Jot2 with the multibit DAC card in it, but I've had it only a couple of days and haven't had time to even test it A/B. Honestly, I was even considering selling the multi-bit card out of the Jot2. I will try to get to it this week. Hopefully someone else may jump in. Only reason I bought the Jot 2 with the card in it was I was in the 6-8 week queue for a Jot2 and already had the BF2 on my desk. Someone offered me the Jot 2 with the MB card for $500 shipped to me which is only $45 over what I had in one without the card. I went for it in hopes to preserve resell or sell the dac separately from the unit.


----------



## szore

RickB said:


> IDK, I find Bifrost 2 with Jotunheim 2 to be slightly too warm at times, and I think the Ares II is supposed to be even warmer than the B2. Not for me.


Yeah that was a concern for me, let's see what happens tho. One man's warm is another man's musical!


----------



## Smoothstereo

BF2 balance out to Jot2 with 4pin balance out will be the best way to get less warm sound. BF2 SE out to Jot2 and SE hp out will be the warmest combination to my ears and gear. So try balance all the way thru if you haven't yet to get closer to neutral sound. I use all silver hp cables and gold/silver/copper alloy interconnects so that helps as well.


----------



## szore

Smoothstereo said:


> BF2 balance out to Jot2 with 4pin balance out will be the best way to get less warm sound. BF2 SE out to Jot2 and SE hp out will be the warmest combination to my ears and gear. So try balance all the way thru if you haven't yet to get closer to neutral sound. I use all silver hp cables and gold/silver/copper alloy interconnects so that helps as well.


Silver interconnects is a good idea, I wouldn't have thought of that! Yes, It will be balanced all the way, I don't ever use SE.

What do you mean, tho, when you say BF2...what is that?


----------



## Smoothstereo

BF2 is short form for Schiit Bifrost2.


----------



## RickB

Smoothstereo said:


> BF2 balance out to Jot2 with 4pin balance out will be the best way to get less warm sound. BF2 SE out to Jot2 and SE hp out will be the warmest combination to my ears and gear. So try balance all the way thru if you haven't yet to get closer to neutral sound. I use all silver hp cables and gold/silver/copper alloy interconnects so that helps as well.


My chain is completely balanced. However, I believe the balanced Hart Audio headphone cable I use is made from copper, which makes it more warm. I have another balanced headphone cable that is less warm, but which is much too long, so I don't use it.


----------



## jonathan c

RickB said:


> My chain is completely balanced.


…my brain however…🤪


----------



## RickB

jonathan c said:


> …my brain however…🤪


Hey, don't think I don't find it supremely strange that two headphone cables can sound different to me.


----------



## jonathan c

RickB said:


> Hey, don't think I don't find it supremely strange that two headphone cables can sound different to me.


They do to me also; e.g., I will use the Norne Vykari (copper/silver interwoven) with Focal Clear and Lavricables Grand (silver) with Beyer DT-1770 Pro.


----------



## SleepyRhythms

XERO1 said:


> Right now, I running the SE outs from the Bifrost 2 into the Jot 2. This is because I really prefer the sound of the Jot 2 with its gain set to High, but if I use the XLR outs, this gives me *too much* gain for the headphones I use, and I'll barely have any travel on the volume knob (kinda like the problem I had with the LP). Since there is no sonic penalty from using the SE input, it allows me to run the amp in High gain and have enough volume travel that I'm happy with. But even when using the 2V SE output of the B2, I still rarely ever go past 12 o'clock on the volume knob.


Would it be any trouble to ask for sonic comparisons between the Liquid Platinum and Jot 2?  I have the Lyr 3 + Bifrost and am considering a Jot as a nice compliment.  But I've also heard LP is a nice step up from the Lyr.  The headphones I plan on using are the Aeolus, Atticus, Clear and Elex.  Thanks!


----------



## 227qed

SleepyRhythms said:


> Would it be any trouble to ask for sonic comparisons between the Liquid Platinum and Jot 2?  I have the Lyr 3 + Bifrost and am considering a Jot as a nice compliment.  But I've also heard LP is a nice step up from the Lyr.  The headphones I plan on using are the Aeolus, Atticus, Clear and Elex.  Thanks!


The best one I’ve seen/read about during my amp hunt has been from the midfi guy amp shootout on YouTube.  Jot2 is in part one and LP is in part two.  It’s a bit lengthy, but overall I think it’s a great video and has been the best analysis/comparison of amps in the $500 price range.  I highly recommend checking it out as he directly compares the LP to the jot2 and others, including the singxer sa-1 and flux labs fa10/12.    I just wish he put the rebelamp in there too, but his video basically convinced me that I’d be happiest with the jot2.  Mine just shipped today, so we’ll see if he was right!


----------



## jnak00

SleepyRhythms said:


> Would it be any trouble to ask for sonic comparisons between the Liquid Platinum and Jot 2?  I have the Lyr 3 + Bifrost and am considering a Jot as a nice compliment.  But I've also heard LP is a nice step up from the Lyr.  The headphones I plan on using are the Aeolus, Atticus, Clear and Elex.  Thanks!


I personally did not care for LP.  It was not a bad amp, but it did not have any low-end heft or impact.  It was dynamic and otherwise sounded good.  The Jotunheim 2 has better impact, but a little bit more of the "wall of sound" presentation vs the LP's better staging.  I simply could not overlook the low end of the LP and sold it after a couple months.  I still have the Jot 2 over a year later.


----------



## Odin412

SleepyRhythms said:


> Would it be any trouble to ask for sonic comparisons between the Liquid Platinum and Jot 2?  I have the Lyr 3 + Bifrost and am considering a Jot as a nice compliment.  But I've also heard LP is a nice step up from the Lyr.  The headphones I plan on using are the Aeolus, Atticus, Clear and Elex.  Thanks!


I have both amps and I have the Aeolus and Atticus as well so I can take a listen over the weekend. Were you interested in the single-ended or balanced output?


----------



## SleepyRhythms

Thanks!


----------



## 227qed

Can anyone please recommend some good short xlr to rca adapters for hooking the jot2 up to another amp with rca inputs only?


----------



## szore (Feb 8, 2022)

227qed said:


> Can anyone please recommend some good short xlr to rca adapters for hooking the jot2 up to another amp with rca inputs only?


Moon Audio? Or maybe you can ask Forza Works in Poland, I have one of their cables and I love it.


----------



## 227qed (Feb 8, 2022)

szore said:


> Moon Audio? Or maybe you can ask Forza Works in Poland, I have one of their cables and I love it.


Thanks for the suggestions. I’ll check those out.  They honestly don’t have to be “good” cables.  Anything like $10-$20 from amazon would be fine.  Just curious if anyone had a good rec with the right pin outs and decently quality.  This is my first time with anything xlr and I don’t want anything weird to happen if there’s more than one pin layout that is used.  Planning on just using the rca out of the jot to my speaker amp.


----------



## ColdsnapBry

Just some observation on the Jotunheim 2 after a few months of daily use -

Excellent solid state to have on most of the day, really easy to use, not crazy hot and pretty flexible with sound profile due to single ended / balanced or high gain / low gain.

ZMF Aeolus on balanced high gain is really good synergy, Aeolus punches hard on this setup.
Sennheiser 6XX on balanced high gain is pretty darn good, Jot2 can punch through the veil.
Verite Open on balanced low gain is also pretty darn good, Verite Open punches on its own and the low gain chills it out and gives it some nice stage.


----------



## raindownthunda (Feb 10, 2022)

ColdsnapBry said:


> Just some observation on the Jotunheim 2 after a few months of daily use -
> 
> Excellent solid state to have on most of the day, really easy to use, not crazy hot and pretty flexible with sound profile due to single ended / balanced or high gain / low gain.
> 
> ...


Funny - I just came to the exact same conclusions earlier this evening and just stumbled on your post in regards to the Verite vs Aeolus with Jot2.

For the Verite Closed, I found low gain sounds best. Plenty of energy, slam, better stage, and more balanced dynamics, compared to high gain which can get too fatiguing and feel forceful. After listening to the Aeolus on low gain for the longest time, I switched over to high gain, and BAM! - all of the sudden the Aeolus really came alive. Much more engaging dynamic kick, better treble presence (seems like more details are present), all while still being buttery smooth.


----------



## tincanear (Feb 10, 2022)

227qed said:


> Can anyone please recommend some good short xlr to rca adapters for hooking the jot2 up to another amp with rca inputs only?


when using XLR to RCA adapters, be careful, as some can damage the driving source.  if you are looking to go from Jot 2 XLR pre-out to SE amplifier input, then make sure the adapter  connects the XLR female as follows:
XLR pin 1 to SE RCA ground shell,
XLR pin 2 to SE RCA center pin,
XLR pin 3 open / not connected (some adapters ground pin 3, which will short out one phase one the Jot 2's output).

or consider an RCA splitter (aka 'Y' adapter) instead.


----------



## ColdsnapBry

raindownthunda said:


> Funny - I just came to the exact same conclusions earlier this evening and just stumbled on your post in regards to the Verite vs Aeolus with Jot2.
> 
> For the Verite Closed, I found low gain sounds best. Plenty of energy, slam, better stage, and more balanced dynamics, compared to high gain which can get too fatiguing and feel forceful. After listening to the Aeolus on low gain for the longest time, I switched over to high gain, and BAM! - all of the sudden the Aeolus really came alive. Much more engaging dynamic kick, better treble presence (seems like more details are present), all while still being buttery smooth.



Agreed! Aeolus and Jot2 is a really great pairing, so far the best amp synergy I've heard with the Aeolus. It's a decently priced setup too!


----------



## szore

I.   want.   my.   Jot.  

won't be here till Tuesday tho.


----------



## 227qed

tincanear said:


> when using XLR to RCA adapters, be careful, as some can damage the driving source.  if you are looking to go from Jot 2 XLR pre-out to SE amplifier input, then make sure the adapter  connects the XLR female as follows:
> XLR pin 1 to SE RCA ground shell,
> XLR pin 2 to SE RCA center pin,
> XLR pin 3 open / not connected (some adapters ground pin 3, which will short out one phase one the Jot 2's output).
> ...


Thanks for the info, that is very helpful.   Just to be extra clear, I can just run a single xlr to dual rca cable out of either xlr output?


----------



## 227qed (Feb 10, 2022)

szore said:


> I.   want.   my.   Jot.
> 
> won't be here till Tuesday tho.


Black or silver?  When did you order?  I ordered black on 1/27.  Set to be here Monday.  

I’m kinda regretting the black now since the rest of my schiit is silver (Mimby and Loki).  Planning on upgrading to a BF2 and Lokius eventually though so I guess those will have to be black.


----------



## SleepyRhythms

227qed said:


> Black or silver?  When did you order?  I ordered black on 1/27.  Set to be here Monday.
> 
> I’m kinda regretting the black now since the rest of my schiit is silver (Mimby and Loki).  Planning on upgrading to a BF2 and Loki is eventually though so I guess those will have to be black.


Bifrost 2 is 100% worth it.  Total dream of a dac.  I have it paired with a Lyr 3 and Feliks Audio Echo.


----------



## szore (Feb 10, 2022)

227qed said:


> Black or silver?  When did you order?  I ordered black on 1/27.  Set to be here Monday.
> 
> I’m kinda regretting the black now since the rest of my schiit is silver (Mimby and Loki).  Planning on upgrading to a BF2 and Loki is eventually though so I guess those will have to be black.


I ordered on 1/27 as well...ordered the black. I also ordered the AresII DAC, which is set to ship in a day or 2 now that Chinese New Year is over. Got my Black Dragon USB cable, I just ordered the Sendy Audio XLR to 4.4mm adapter ($85), and a pair of $30 XLR 6" interconnects off Amazon...The big question is should I shoot for the $550 Silver Dragon XLR interconnects??? This hobby is evil. Welcome toHead-fi, sorry for your wallet...

edit; actually I just checked the tracking number, updated delivery on Monday for the Jot.


----------



## jnak00 (Feb 10, 2022)

227qed said:


> Thanks for the info, that is very helpful.   Just to be extra clear, I can just run a single xlr to dual rca cable out of either xlr output?


What are you asking here?  The XLR outputs on the back are L/R.  If you ran a dual RCA cable off just one of them, you would only get one channel's signal at both RCA ends.  Is that what you are looking for?

I assume you're already using the existing RCA outs for something else?


----------



## tincanear (Feb 10, 2022)

227qed said:


> Thanks for the info, that is very helpful.   Just to be extra clear, I can just run a single xlr to dual rca cable out of either xlr output?


Jot 2 rear panel has both RCA and XLR pre-outs.  how many separate power amps from Jot 2's pre-outs are you trying to drive?

note that rear panel 3-pin XLR's are mono, one for left, one for right.  4-pin front panel XLR has both left and right signals present in balanced form.


----------



## 227qed (Feb 10, 2022)

jnak00 said:


> What are you asking here?  The XLR outputs on the back are L/R.  If you ran a dual RCA cable off just one of them, you would only get one channel's signal at both RCA ends.  Is that what you are looking for?
> 
> I assume you're already using the existing RCA outs for something else?


I’m going to use the normal rca out to my speaker amp.

I just didn’t understand the above comment at first, hence my dumb question, but it makes total sense now <facepalm>. Instead of using the xlr outs to my other HP amp, I can just split each of the RCAs with a “Y”.   Each amp will still get the same voltage right, but won’t the current be halved?  Does that not matter for line out?

The cable I bought is a dual xlr to dual rca, but unfortunately pin 1 and 3 are both grounded so it looks like I’ll have to return it anyways.

Thank you!


----------



## 227qed

tincanear said:


> Jot 2 rear panel has both RCA and XLR pre-outs.  how many separate power amps from Jot 2's pre-outs are you trying to drive?
> 
> note that rear panel 3-pin XLR's are mono, one for left, one for right.  4-pin front panel XLR has both left and right signals present in balanced form.



Thanks, I just didn’t understand the above comment at first, hence my dumb question, but it makes total sense now <facepalm>. 

Instead of using the xlr outs to my other HP amp, I can just split each of the RCAs with a “Y” to go to my speaker and other HP amp.  They will still get the same voltage right, but won’t the current be halved? Does that not matter for line out?


----------



## tincanear (Feb 10, 2022)

227qed said:


> Thanks, I just didn’t understand the above comment at first, hence my dumb question, but it makes total sense now <facepalm>.
> 
> Instead of using the xlr outs to my other HP amp, I can just split each of the RCAs with a “Y” to go to my speaker and other HP amp.  They will still get the same voltage right, but won’t the current be halved? Does that not matter for line out?


splitting the Jot 2 (or Asgard 3, etc) pre-out, which has a low impedance, to drive two amplifiers is fine.


----------



## 227qed

tincanear said:


> splitting the Jot 2 (or Asgard 3, etc) pre-out, which has a low impedance, to drive two amplifiers is fine.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## cgb3

SleepyRhythms said:


> Would it be any trouble to ask for sonic comparisons between the Liquid Platinum and Jot 2?  I have the Lyr 3 + Bifrost and am considering a Jot as a nice compliment.  But I've also heard LP is a nice step up from the Lyr.  The headphones I plan on using are the Aeolus, Atticus, Clear and Elex.  Thanks!


"Would it be any trouble to ask for sonic comparisons between the Liquid Platinum and Jot 2?"

No question to me, but what's to keep you from discovery? Why should someone else provide you with answers in this answer easy environment we life in?


----------



## SleepyRhythms (Feb 10, 2022)

cgb3 said:


> "Would it be any trouble to ask for sonic comparisons between the Liquid Platinum and Jot 2?"
> 
> No question to me, but what's to keep you from discovery? Why should someone else provide you with answers in this answer easy environment we life in?


Because there's limited answers around the Internet and I don't want to spend $400 to find out.  I also hate reselling stuff.


----------



## cgb3

SleepyRhythms said:


> Because there's limited answers around the Internet and I don't want to spend $400 to find out.  I also hate reselling stuff.


Yea, it's difficult.

https://headfonics.com/schiit-audio-jotunheim-2-review/
https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2021/01/schiit-jotunheim-2-review.html
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...t-jotunheim-2-review-dac-headphone-amp.21232/

That's to say nothing of the many replies of this thread, discussing the very same.

Anyway, best of luck, good listening.


----------



## DougD

227qed said:


> I’m going to use the normal rca out to my speaker amp.
> 
> I just didn’t understand the above comment at first, hence my dumb question, but it makes total sense now <facepalm>. Instead of using the xlr outs to my other HP amp, I can just split each of the RCAs with a “Y”.   Each amp will still get the same voltage right, but won’t the current be halved?  Does that not matter for line out?
> 
> ...


Another option would be to use a Schiit Sys in reverse mode, as a 1 in : 2 out switch, with standard RCA interconnects. Just set the Volume on the Sys to max, and control the sound level with the Jot's volume control. 

That has the advantage over RCA Y-cables ... in some use cases ... of sending signal to one amp OR the other, but not both simultaneously. 

It's another device in the signal path, but I've not been able to detect any audible impact. (My ears, my gear. YMMV.)


----------



## SleepyRhythms

I


cgb3 said:


> Yea, it's difficult.
> 
> https://headfonics.com/schiit-audio-jotunheim-2-review/
> https://www.audiodiscourse.com/2021/01/schiit-jotunheim-2-review.html
> ...


----------



## SleepyRhythms

I'll probably have to just bring my Liquid Platinum down to where they're at to try it next to the Jot and bite the bullet on the three hour drive.


----------



## 227qed

DougD said:


> Another option would be to use a Schiit Sys in reverse mode, as a 1 in : 2 out switch, with standard RCA interconnects. Just set the Volume on the Sys to max, and control the sound level with the Jot's volume control.
> 
> That has the advantage over RCA Y-cables ... in some use cases ... of sending signal to one amp OR the other, but not both simultaneously.
> 
> It's another device in the signal path, but I've not been able to detect any audible impact. (My ears, my gear. YMMV.)


That’s a great idea, I forgot all about the SYS, thanks!


----------



## Arghavan

So I just received my Jotunheim 2 (+9028DAC) today. It’s a tad smaller than I’ve thought which is good.
So far I’ve just tried it with my Aeolus on single-ended. I’m really liking it and to my ears, there’s no difference between Topping D50s as a DAC and the 9028 so that’s a good thing. Compared to running on my Mojo1, Aeolus sounds more punchy and I feel like there’s better instrument separation and layering. But that might be just my brain liking the look of the Jot2.
Tomorrow I’m re-soldering the cable turning it to balanced so I can enjoy the presumably better SQ of Jot2.
I’m really tempted now to get a Lokius too. (I really like the idea of tone controls beside parametric EQ). But since I’ve got a combo unit I’ll be forced to buy a Modius too as a DAC. I’m not quite ready to spend extra ~550$ on audio equipment again just yet.


----------



## Odin412

SleepyRhythms said:


> Would it be any trouble to ask for sonic comparisons between the Liquid Platinum and Jot 2?  I have the Lyr 3 + Bifrost and am considering a Jot as a nice compliment.  But I've also heard LP is a nice step up from the Lyr.  The headphones I plan on using are the Aeolus, Atticus, Clear and Elex.  Thanks!


I listened to the Jotunheim 2 and the Liquid Platinum amps over the weekend using the single-ended output and my ZMF Aeolus headphones. It’s tricky to compare solid-state and tube hybrid amps, since the sound of the tube hybrid amp is influenced by the tubes that you’re using. I’m using a pair of vintage Amperex 6922s.

Both of these amps sound very good to my ears (that’s why I own both) and are surprisingly similar-sounding. I suspect that most of the difference is due to the tubes. The Liquid Platinum is slightly warmer sounding and has a bit more involving midrange – a bit more intimate-sounding, if you like. Part of this is likely the tube, and part of it is likely the trademark Cavalli liquid midrange sound.

So, should you buy a Liquid Platinum? It depends – do you want to try a tube hybrid amp and play around with different tubes? For example, if you replace the stock tubes with a pair of Genalex Gold Lions the amp will sound noticeably different. On, the other hand, the Jotunheim 2 is cheaper and sounds very, very good indeed. The choice is yours and YMMV, as always.


----------



## szore

Odin412 said:


> I listened to the Jotunheim 2 and the Liquid Platinum amps over the weekend using the single-ended output and my ZMF Aeolus headphones. It’s tricky to compare solid-state and tube hybrid amps, since the sound of the tube hybrid amp is influenced by the tubes that you’re using. I’m using a pair of vintage Amperex 6922s.
> 
> Both of these amps sound very good to my ears (that’s why I own both) and are surprisingly similar-sounding. I suspect that most of the difference is due to the tubes. The Liquid Platinum is slightly warmer sounding and has a bit more involving midrange – a bit more intimate-sounding, if you like. Part of this is likely the tube, and part of it is likely the trademark Cavalli liquid midrange sound.
> 
> So, should you buy a Liquid Platinum? It depends – do you want to try a tube hybrid amp and play around with different tubes? For example, if you replace the stock tubes with a pair of Genalex Gold Lions the amp will sound noticeably different. On, the other hand, the Jotunheim 2 is cheaper and sounds very, very good indeed. The choice is yours and YMMV, as always.


My Jot is being delivered today...I have the Questyle 15 at home on tour, gonna take the DAC out of the 15 and amp it with Jot so I can compare the amps...should be veeery interesting experiment!


----------



## szore

So...Got my new Jot 2 setup on 'DAC out' on the Questyle 15, and I am relieved and happy to report it sounds better than just the Q15 alone! Phew! i was hoping discreet components would be better than an 'all in one'...the mids are better and the sound is punchier and cleaner, LOVE IT! Now the AresII DAC is shipped and on it's way...Think I will have a killer desktop rig for 'just' $1,250.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Arghavan said:


> So I just received my Jotunheim 2 (+9028DAC) today. It’s a tad smaller than I’ve thought which is good.
> So far I’ve just tried it with my Aeolus on single-ended. I’m really liking it and to my ears, there’s no difference between Topping D50s as a DAC and the 9028 so that’s a good thing. Compared to running on my Mojo1, Aeolus sounds more punchy and I feel like there’s better instrument separation and layering. But that might be just my brain liking the look of the Jot2.
> Tomorrow I’m re-soldering the cable turning it to balanced so I can enjoy the presumably better SQ of Jot2.
> I’m really tempted now to get a Lokius too. (I really like the idea of tone controls beside parametric EQ). But since I’ve got a combo unit I’ll be forced to buy a Modius too as a DAC. I’m not quite ready to spend extra ~550$ on audio equipment again just yet.


I don't think the look of the Jot 2 is the reason why you're perceiving the differences that you're getting. The modular DAC card isn't great when compared to the Modius or Bifrost 2 so that's something to consider as well. If you perceived nice changes with the single end of the Jot 2 (I certainly did when I upgraded) then the XLR output is going to be another nice surpise.


----------



## Arghavan

Xerosnake90 said:


> I don't think the look of the Jot 2 is the reason why you're perceiving the differences that you're getting. The modular DAC card isn't great when compared to the Modius or Bifrost 2 so that's something to consider as well. If you perceived nice changes with the single end of the Jot 2 (I certainly did when I upgraded) then the XLR output is going to be another nice surpise.


Yes I recently upgraded to balanced and I immediately noticed the difference. Seeing you have Lokius as well, If you stack it under or above the Jot, Do you hear any hum?


----------



## Xerosnake90

Arghavan said:


> Yes I recently upgraded to balanced and I immediately noticed the difference. Seeing you have Lokius as well, If you stack it under or above the Jot, Do you hear any hum?


I stack the Bifrost on the bottom, Lokius in the middle, and Jotunheim on top and don't hear any sort of hum at all


----------



## emorrison33

Arghavan said:


> So I just received my Jotunheim 2 (+9028DAC) today. It’s a tad smaller than I’ve thought which is good.
> So far I’ve just tried it with my Aeolus on single-ended. I’m really liking it and to my ears, there’s no difference between Topping D50s as a DAC and the 9028 so that’s a good thing. Compared to running on my Mojo1, Aeolus sounds more punchy and I feel like there’s better instrument separation and layering. But that might be just my brain liking the look of the Jot2.
> Tomorrow I’m re-soldering the cable turning it to balanced so I can enjoy the presumably better SQ of Jot2.
> I’m really tempted now to get a Lokius too. (I really like the idea of tone controls beside parametric EQ). But since I’ve got a combo unit I’ll be forced to buy a Modius too as a DAC. I’m not quite ready to spend extra ~550$ on audio equipment again just yet.


Doesn't the Topping D50 have RCA out?  You can run that into the back of the lokius, and then into the Jot.  Of course, it won't be a balanced signal, but the Lokius isn't truly balanced anyway.


----------



## emorrison33

Xerosnake90 said:


> I stack the Bifrost on the bottom, Lokius in the middle, and Jotunheim on top and don't hear any sort of hum at all


Same here...no hum.  Although I recently added a rack, and the 3 are split now. The Lokius is barely warm, where before when it was sandwiched, it got hot.  Not hot as in I couldn't keep my hand on it, but it was rather warm.  And the Jot runs cooler too.


----------



## Xerosnake90

emorrison33 said:


> Same here...no hum.  Although I recently added a rack, and the 3 are split now. The Lokius is barely warm, where before when it was sandwiched, it got hot.  Not hot as in I couldn't keep my hand on it, but it was rather warm.  And the Jot runs cooler too.


I put some half inch feet between all my schiit and it helps a bit but they still get toasty for sure. What racks did you get?


----------



## emorrison33

Xerosnake90 said:


> I put some half inch feet between all my schiit and it helps a bit but they still get toasty for sure. What racks did you get?


I bought some 3M feet too, 1 inch I think.  I bought a metal rack from Ikea.  Someone on a thread here posted about it.  I kept it in my bookmarks until I had some money to buy it, even though it was only like $25.  I clicked on it one day, and it was on sale for $10! It's called the KNARREVIK nighstand (https://www.ikea.com/us/en/p/knarrevik-nightstand-black-30381183/).  $13 now.  I have the Bifrost 2 at the bottom sitting on a small end table.  Then the Lokius in the middle on the stand, and the Jot on top.  Sorry no pic since I'm at work currently.


----------



## cgb3

Odin412 said:


> I listened to the Jotunheim 2 and the Liquid Platinum amps over the weekend using the single-ended output and my ZMF Aeolus headphones. It’s tricky to compare solid-state and tube hybrid amps, since the sound of the tube hybrid amp is influenced by the tubes that you’re using. I’m using a pair of vintage Amperex 6922s.
> 
> Both of these amps sound very good to my ears (that’s why I own both) and are surprisingly similar-sounding. I suspect that most of the difference is due to the tubes. The Liquid Platinum is slightly warmer sounding and has a bit more involving midrange – a bit more intimate-sounding, if you like. Part of this is likely the tube, and part of it is likely the trademark Cavalli liquid midrange sound.
> 
> So, should you buy a Liquid Platinum? It depends – do you want to try a tube hybrid amp and play around with different tubes? For example, if you replace the stock tubes with a pair of Genalex Gold Lions the amp will sound noticeably different. On, the other hand, the Jotunheim 2 is cheaper and sounds very, very good indeed. The choice is yours and YMMV, as always.


I use my Schiit Lyr 3, with very nice tubes, as a pre-amp to my Jot 2.

Love the sound.


----------



## inmytaxi

SleepyRhythms said:


> Would it be any trouble to ask for sonic comparisons between the Liquid Platinum and Jot 2?  I have the Lyr 3 + Bifrost and am considering a Jot as a nice compliment.  But I've also heard LP is a nice step up from the Lyr.  The headphones I plan on using are the Aeolus, Atticus, Clear and Elex.  Thanks!


I think the BF2 and Jot2 are perfect together. My mood can change and the music playing is a factor, but usually Jot2 is my favorite amp with the BF2.


----------



## Odin412

cgb3 said:


> I use my Schiit Lyr 3, with very nice tubes, as a pre-amp to my Jot 2.
> 
> Love the sound.


That's an interesting combo! I might have to try that.


----------



## blackdragon87

inmytaxi said:


> I think the BF2 and Jot2 are perfect together. My mood can change and the music playing is a factor, but usually Jot2 is my favorite amp with the BF2.


 Same here


----------



## Xerosnake90

cgb3 said:


> I use my Schiit Lyr 3, with very nice tubes, as a pre-amp to my Jot 2.
> 
> Love the sound.


What sound differences are you experiencing? How about Soundstage?


----------



## mab1376

Odin412 said:


> That's an interesting combo! I might have to try that.


I did something similar with my little dot amp for a while; pretty cool adding a tube buffer to the chain.


----------



## Arghavan

I am *EXTREMELY *disappointed to report that my 1week used ES9028 DAC card might be dead in the Jot2. (I've received my Jo2 /w DAC card 1 week ago)

The amp was turned on for about 2 hours and my headphones were plugged in but not playing anything, sitting on the stand. Then I heard some cracking noises coming from the headphones. I immediately turned off the amp and let it cool down a bit. Then I turned it on. Played some music. It was fine for about 15 seconds. Then the right channel started crackling and distorting. When I changed the volume the right channel went in and out. Switching it to low gain remedied the issue for about another 30 seconds. Again the crackling returned. I tried using the single-ended with another headphone. The problem persisted. Then I used my 3.5 to RCA cable to output from my laptop into the amp, bypassing the internal DAC. It was fine then, changing the volume and switching to high gain is fine too.
So I guess the 1week old DAC card is dying on me! At least the 420$ amp is not dead so thank god I guess!
I will test it again in few hours.

The sad part is I've imported the amp to my country (Iran) for extra shipping and customs costs. sending it back and receiving it again would take about 3 or 4 months and costs too much to do. *This SHOULD NOT HAPPEN* on brand new gear. 
I was debating to get a Modius+Lokius to complete the stack but I'm not sure I can trust Schiit again. This was my first experience with their products.

Any advice will be appreciated, should I take it apart and look at the dac card?


----------



## Xerosnake90

Arghavan said:


> I am *EXTREMELY *disappointed to report that my 1week used ES9028 DAC card might be dead in the Jot2. (I've received my Jo2 /w DAC card 1 week ago)
> 
> The amp was turned on for about 2 hours and my headphones were plugged in but not playing anything, sitting on the stand. Then I heard some cracking noises coming from the headphones. I immediately turned off the amp and let it cool down a bit. Then I turned it on. Played some music. It was fine for about 15 seconds. Then the right channel started crackling and distorting. When I changed the volume the right channel went in and out. Switching it to low gain remedied the issue for about another 30 seconds. Again the crackling returned. I tried using the single-ended with another headphone. The problem persisted. Then I used my 3.5 to RCA cable to output from my laptop into the amp, bypassing the internal DAC. It was fine then, changing the volume and switching to high gain is fine too.
> So I guess the 1week old DAC card is dying on me! At least the 420$ amp is not dead so thank god I guess!
> ...


Faulty products happen. Contact Schiit


----------



## Arghavan

Xerosnake90 said:


> Faulty products happen. Contact Schiit


I will. But I doubt it's worth sending it back to US with shipping costs, considering the card itself is priced at 100$. Not to mention months of waiting.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Arghavan said:


> I will. But I doubt it's worth sending it back to US with shipping costs, considering the card itself is priced at 100$. Not to mention months of waiting.


Yea, it's expensive and a crap situation but unless you know what to look for and how to fix it I don't know what else you'd be able to do


----------



## Mansinthe86

Arghavan said:


> I am *EXTREMELY *disappointed to report that my 1week used ES9028 DAC card might be dead in the Jot2. (I've received my Jo2 /w DAC card 1 week ago)
> 
> The amp was turned on for about 2 hours and my headphones were plugged in but not playing anything, sitting on the stand. Then I heard some cracking noises coming from the headphones. I immediately turned off the amp and let it cool down a bit. Then I turned it on. Played some music. It was fine for about 15 seconds. Then the right channel started crackling and distorting. When I changed the volume the right channel went in and out. Switching it to low gain remedied the issue for about another 30 seconds. Again the crackling returned. I tried using the single-ended with another headphone. The problem persisted. Then I used my 3.5 to RCA cable to output from my laptop into the amp, bypassing the internal DAC. It was fine then, changing the volume and switching to high gain is fine too.
> So I guess the 1week old DAC card is dying on me! At least the 420$ amp is not dead so thank god I guess!
> ...




Schiit is not better than topping, smsl etc.. maybe consider getting something from them.


----------



## jnak00

Contact Schiit.  They will work something out given that it's a DOA item.  When I had that happen, they sent me a return label and as soon as the defective product was in the mail, they shipped out a replacement.  No extra cost to me.  Hopefully they can do the same for you.


----------



## cdacosta

Arghavan said:


> I will. But I doubt it's worth sending it back to US with shipping costs, considering the card itself is priced at 100$. Not to mention months of waiting.


That sucks.  I have a Modius and Jot 2 and they have been running for hundreds of hours without issue.  I agree, just contact Schiit, possibly you can just send back the DAC card.


----------



## Arghavan

cdacosta said:


> I agree, just contact Schiit, possibly you can just send back the DAC card.


Yeah that's what I'm hoping to be able to do. Shipping the whole amp would cost more and means months of me having no amp at all. If I can only send the DAC, I can use the lineout from my PC or get an Apple dongle for cheap.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Arghavan said:


> Yeah that's what I'm hoping to be able to do. Shipping the whole amp would cost more and means months of me having no amp at all. If I can only send the DAC, I can use the lineout from my PC or get an Apple dongle for cheap.


You can just unscrew the Dac card and pull it out


----------



## Arghavan

Xerosnake90 said:


> You can just unscrew the Dac card and pull it out


Yes, But I'm concerned that Schiit would insist on returning the whole unit. still waiting on their response.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Arghavan said:


> Yes, But I'm concerned that Schiit would insist on returning the whole unit. still waiting on their response.


I think they're out for the weekend. I'm waiting for them to get back to me too


----------



## inmytaxi

Arghavan said:


> I am *EXTREMELY *disappointed to report that my 1week used ES9028 DAC card might be dead in the Jot2. (I've received my Jo2 /w DAC card 1 week ago)
> 
> The amp was turned on for about 2 hours and my headphones were plugged in but not playing anything, sitting on the stand. Then I heard some cracking noises coming from the headphones. I immediately turned off the amp and let it cool down a bit. Then I turned it on. Played some music. It was fine for about 15 seconds. Then the right channel started crackling and distorting. When I changed the volume the right channel went in and out. Switching it to low gain remedied the issue for about another 30 seconds. Again the crackling returned. I tried using the single-ended with another headphone. The problem persisted. Then I used my 3.5 to RCA cable to output from my laptop into the amp, bypassing the internal DAC. It was fine then, changing the volume and switching to high gain is fine too.
> So I guess the 1week old DAC card is dying on me! At least the 420$ amp is not dead so thank god I guess!
> ...


@Jason Stoddard might be interested, or maybe he's heard of this failure pattern before?


----------



## prismstorm

Anyone here running Susvara out of Jot2? I just got a pair of brand new Susvaras and even running them out of BF2 / Jot2 in fully balanced 4-pin XLR out in high gain, there doesn't seem to be enough power driving them. Low gain is completely unusable as everything sounds like a mouse's whisper, with some low volume recording I find myself cranking it to the max (5'o clock position) in high gain and it still isn't loud enough and dynamics are not driven to their potential. Do I need to get the Ragnarok 2 to drive these properly?


----------



## eswng679

prismstorm said:


> Do I need to get the Ragnarok 2 to drive these properly?


If you're looking to save space, I've read others saying that a Burson Soloist 3xp drives the Susvara (and HE-6) with satisfying results.


----------



## prismstorm

eswng679 said:


> If you're looking to save space, I've read others saying that a Burson Soloist 3xp drives the Susvara (and HE-6) with satisfying results.


Thanks, but I wish to stay with Schiit for the time being, just wondering what I'm doing wrong since the Jot2 is constantly touted as very powerful and even having too much power but the insensitivy of my Susvaras are murdering it.


----------



## cdacosta

prismstorm said:


> Anyone here running Susvara out of Jot2? I just got a pair of brand new Susvaras and even running them out of BF2 / Jot2 in fully balanced 4-pin XLR out in high gain, there doesn't seem to be enough power driving them. Low gain is completely unusable as everything sounds like a mouse's whisper, with some low volume recording I find myself cranking it to the max (5'o clock position) in high gain and it still isn't loud enough and dynamics are not driven to their potential. Do I need to get the Ragnarok 2 to drive these properly?


Are you using balanced or single ended out of BF2 to Jot2?  If you are using SE out of BF2 I believe the output voltage is halved vs balanced.


----------



## prismstorm

cdacosta said:


> Are you using balanced or single ended out of BF2 to Jot2?  If you are using SE out of BF2 I believe the output voltage is halved vs balanced.


Using stock XLR cable (balanced) that came with the headphones, plugged into Jot2's balanced XLR output in high gain


----------



## Xerosnake90

prismstorm said:


> Using stock XLR cable (balanced) that came with the headphones, plugged into Jot2's balanced XLR output in high gain


Susvara are some of the hardest to drive headphones out there. You need to do some research and figure out just what'll work for them. Pairing a $6000 headphone with a $400 amp isn't likely to get you the best results


----------



## prismstorm

Xerosnake90 said:


> Susvara are some of the hardest to drive headphones out there. You need to do some research and figure out just what'll work for them. Pairing a $6000 headphone with a $400 amp isn't likely to get you the best results


Guess I will have to spring for the Ragnarok 2 then? I think it will work better than driving them using Vidar or Aegir, although some suggest driving Sus with speaker amps. 

I see you have the Arya Stealth, are you driving it sufficiently with the Jot 2 / BF 2 combo?


----------



## RickB

prismstorm said:


> Using stock XLR cable (balanced) that came with the headphones, plugged into Jot2's balanced XLR output in high gain


No, they mean is the Bifrost 2 connected singe-ended (RCA) or XLR to the Jotunheim 2? The SE output is 2V, the balanced is 4V and is significantly louder.


----------



## tincanear (Feb 20, 2022)

Arya Stealth is rated 32 ohms, 94dB/mW,
original Arya 35 ohms, 90dB/mW,
and Susvara 60 ohms, 83 dB/mW.

(revised)
that means Susvara needs (11dB) 10x the power (think 1000mW vs 100mW) power input vs Arya Stealth (5X vs Arya OG) for same volume level.  also, the higher impedance of Susvara 60 ohms vs 32~35 ohms means a lower voltage sensitivity making Susvara require even higher volume control settings vs Arya Stealth / Arya OG.

Aegir is designed primarily for speaker load impedances (4-8 ohm range).  In stereo (non-monoblock) mode, 20W in 8 ohms means ~10W into 16 ohms, and ~3.2W into 50 ohms (while Jot 2 is rated for 4W into 50 ohms XLR balanced out).

Ragnarok 2 is 15W into 50 ohms using the Balanced 4-pin XLR HP output (but only 3.75W, one quarter of that, from the SE TRS output).

for some setups using the Susvara or other medium impedance / low sensitivity (e.g. low dB/mW) HPs, the amp might be powerful enough, but the signal chain has insufficient gain (more likely with some classical music titles that were transcribed to digital / recorded at lower volumes for increased headroom).

  Using a balanced connection (3-pin XLR cabling) between DAC (e.g Bifrost 2) and Jot 2 will provide 6dB more voltage gain vs the SE RCA connection per @RickB post. Also, @eswng679 has a good point about the Software EQ sometimes lowering the overall volume level.

If you want more power for Susvara, then the Rag2 with XLR 4-pin balanced cable might be the best solution, unless you already have a vidar and a suitable pre-amp.  IMO, relying on a software volume control from a PC or streamer can be a bit risky as automatic software upgrades can reset values to max settings.


----------



## Xerosnake90 (Feb 19, 2022)

prismstorm said:


> Guess I will have to spring for the Ragnarok 2 then? I think it will work better than driving them using Vidar or Aegir, although some suggest driving Sus with speaker amps.
> 
> I see you have the Arya Stealth, are you driving it sufficiently with the Jot 2 / BF 2 combo?


Arya Stealth is V3, I have the non stealth V2 which is considered difficult to drive. I'm using the Jot 2 Balanced and it's working very well with the Arya. I am looking at the FA-10 however as I've heard a good Class A amp works very well with Arya which happens to scale very well. Fa-10 was designed with Susvara in mind and is priced nicely.


----------



## eswng679 (Feb 20, 2022)

prismstorm said:


> Thanks, but I wish to stay with Schiit for the time being, just wondering what I'm doing wrong since the Jot2 is constantly touted as very powerful and even having too much power but the insensitivy of my Susvaras are murdering it.


That's interesting. I have a pair of OG 4-screw HE-6s that I've been using on the Jot 2 / BF2. It seems to give me sufficient results in high-gain and at about 11:00-12:00 and everything setting maxed on my PC. Do you apply any software EQ? Any reduction in the pre-amp to compensate for boost will reduce the amp's power.

I've tried the FA-10 and while it provided a significant increase in power, the form factor was too big for my current living situation so I decided to stick with the Jot 2.

Please do keep us posted on your thoughts if you decide to go for the Rag 2. If there are favourable results, I'll be tempted to get it to try for myself.


----------



## cdacosta

prismstorm said:


> Using stock XLR cable (balanced) that came with the headphones, plugged into Jot2's balanced XLR output in high gain


I am referring to Bifrost 2 to Jot 2.  Voltage balanced out of Bifrost IIRC is twice of single ended out. This will make a big a big difference in what the Jot 2 outputs.


----------



## prismstorm

RickB said:


> No, they mean is the Bifrost 2 connected singe-ended (RCA) or XLR to the Jotunheim 2? The SE output is 2V, the balanced is 4V and is significantly louder.


Bifrost 2 > XLR balanced Schiit PYST > Jot2 > XLR balanced output > Susvara


tincanear said:


> Arya Stealth is rated 32 ohms, 94dB/mW,
> original Arya 35 ohms, 90dB/mW,
> and Susvara 60 ohms, 83 dB/mW.
> 
> ...



Aside from running Ragnarok 2 balanced, how about adding a Freya + in between Bifrost 2 and Jot 2 so that signal reaching Jot 2 is already amplified? 


eswng679 said:


> That's interesting. I have a pair of OG 4-screw HE-6s that I've been using on the Jot 2 / BF2. It seems to give me sufficient results in high-gain and at about 11:00-12:00 and everything setting maxed on my PC. Do you apply any software EQ? Any reduction in the pre-amp to compensate for boost will reduce the amp's power.
> 
> I've tried the FA-10 and while it provided a significant increase in power, the form factor was too big for my current living situation so I decided to stick with the Jot 2.
> 
> Please do keep us posted on your thoughts if you do decide to go for the Rag 2. If there are favourable results, I'll be tempted to get it to try for myself.



I am eyeing the Rag 2 since that will be the most powerful Schiit offers for headphones, but have never demoed the combo or whether it is a good match tonally. 


cdacosta said:


> I am referring to Bifrost 2 to Jot 2.  Voltage balanced out of Bifrost IIRC is twice of single ended out. This will make a big a big difference in what the Jot 2 outputs.


Whole thing is running balanced: Bifrost 2 > balanced XLR PYST > Jot 2 > XLR out > Susvara


----------



## Smoothstereo (Feb 20, 2022)

Something doesn't add up here. I have read and seen folks with HE6 SE v2 (50 ohm 83.5db sensitivity), use Jot2 without issues and the amp is able to drive them easily. Jot2 in balance in and balance out at 50 ohms has 4 watts of output.

What headphones were you using before the Susavara and were they driven well? This just screams somewhere there is a defect in the chain if you have to turn up volume knob all the way and its still low output. Are you choosing balance input on the most left side switch of the Jot2, the switch should be in middle position? Or try different xlr cables from Bifrost2 and 4pin xlr hp cable.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Smoothstereo said:


> Something doesn't add up here. I have read and seen folks with HE6 SE v2 (50 ohm 83.5db sensitivity), use Jot2 without issues and the amp is able to drive them easily. Jot2 in balance in and balance out at 50 ohms has 4 watts of output.
> 
> What headphones were you using before the Susavara and were they driven well? This just screams somewhere there is a defect in the chain if you have to turn up volume knob all the way and its still low output. Are you choosing balance input on the most left side switch of the Jot2, the switch should be in middle position? Or try different xlr cables from Bifrost2 and 4pin xlr hp cable.


He6 and Susvara need speaker Amp levels of power. Anything under 10 watts isn't really gonna bring out the best of either headphone.


----------



## Smoothstereo

Xerosnake90 said:


> He6 and Susvara need speaker Amp levels of power. Anything under 10 watts isn't really gonna bring out the best of either headphone.


I understand and agree HE6 series and Susavara sound best with speaker amps, but HE6 SE v2 are similar to Susvara, 50 ohm vs 60 ohm, and 83.5db vs 83db respectively. That YouTube reviewer Bad Guy Good Audio Reviewer said his Jot2 is very good in driving the HE6 SE v2 and is more than capable to drive them without needing to max his volume knob, if I remember correctly he said he doesn't need to go past 12 o'clock on the pot.

So I find it hard to believe that a Susvara would be any different. User said in balance mode he has to turn the volume pot all the way up and it still not loud enough which raises an eyebrow. Granted we don't know how loud he listens to hps, but this seems odd.


----------



## cdacosta

prismstorm said:


> Bifrost 2 > XLR balanced Schiit PYST > Jot2 > XLR balanced output > Susvara
> 
> 
> Aside from running Ragnarok 2 balanced, how about adding a Freya + in between Bifrost 2 and Jot 2 so that signal reaching Jot 2 is already amplified?
> ...


Is your source (like PC) volume not at max?  Are you using software EQ with preamp section turned down?  If you are running balanced from DAC to Susvara and high gain on Jot 2, sounds like the reason your at your source.  You may want to just verify that your source gain/volume is at 100%.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Smoothstereo said:


> I understand and agree HE6 series and Susavara sound best with speaker amps, but HE6 SE v2 are similar to Susvara, 50 ohm vs 60 ohm, and 83.5db vs 83db respectively. That YouTube reviewer Bad Guy Good Audio Reviewer said his Jot2 is very good in driving the HE6 SE v2 and is more than capable to drive them without needing to max his volume knob, if I remember correctly he said he doesn't need to go past 12 o'clock on the pot.
> 
> So I find it hard to believe that a Susvara would be any different. User said in balance mode he has to turn the volume pot all the way up and it still not loud enough which raises an eyebrow. Granted we don't know how loud he listens to hps, but this seems odd.


I see where you are coming from. It's always tough to diagnose audio problems cuz there are so many variables. If I'm not mistaken the He6 SE is easier to drive, that seems to be the case with stealth magnets and Hifiman so far


----------



## eswng679 (Feb 20, 2022)

Xerosnake90 said:


> If I'm not mistaken the He6 SE is easier to drive, that seems to be the case with stealth magnets and Hifiman so far


The HE-6se is slightly less sensitive than the original HE-6 but regardless, speaker amps are not a requirement to drive these headphones.
Hifiman used to recommend about 2W at 50 ohms for HE-6 and about 1W at 50 ohms for the HE500. When the HE-6 was released in 2011, there were few desktop headphone amps that could reach that output. However, with modern head amps, these numbers are very much achievable. The Jot 2 is rated at 4W at 50 ohms.

However, once you start adding EQ, and decreasing gain at the source, the output of the amp will also decrease, which could lead to the need for more headroom. Having said that, the Jot 2 / BF2 combo should be able to drive the Susvara at least to a decent level.


----------



## Tachyon88

PC is my source and I use -5.5 pre-gain with my susvara on my a90, XLR all the way and I average my volume knob at around 12o'clock or lower at high gain, but I also spend a lot of time on medium gain. On arya v2 I would never go into high gain with same negative pre-gain. So I don't see why JOT2 wouldn't crush it too.


----------



## tameral (Feb 21, 2022)

Running balanced out from the Jot 2 with a quality aftermarket cable - balanced in from the Bifrost 2 - the He6se sound was lacking to me.  I found other options that had a lot better synergy.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Oh no, I'm in the middle of "If it's loud enough it's fine" and "But these measurements" lmao

I'll let you all figure it out


----------



## tincanear

things to check:
that the 4-pin XLR headphone cable isn't wired out of phase, or cross-wired between the two channels.  Some test tracks for channel identification, balance and phasing could verify that the entire signal chain is correctly wired.  otherwise perhaps the digital source (pc, music server, streamer, etc) may have non-optimal settings.  or trying to boost the bass below the driver's resonant frequency, where it's down several dB or more and/ or reaching driver excursion limit / dynamic compression.


----------



## prismstorm

Smoothstereo said:


> Something doesn't add up here. I have read and seen folks with HE6 SE v2 (50 ohm 83.5db sensitivity), use Jot2 without issues and the amp is able to drive them easily. Jot2 in balance in and balance out at 50 ohms has 4 watts of output.
> 
> What headphones were you using before the Susavara and were they driven well? This just screams somewhere there is a defect in the chain if you have to turn up volume knob all the way and its still low output. Are you choosing balance input on the most left side switch of the Jot2, the switch should be in middle position? Or try different xlr cables from Bifrost2 and 4pin xlr hp cable.


The problem is that I was strictly on IEMs before, the Jot2 is my first dedicated desktop amp and the Susvara my first open-backed headphone. I realise I have started at the top of the learning curve now getting the hardest to driver Planar on the market as my first pair of cans. Yes everything is balanced and the volume knob is constantly maxing out near 3 - 5'o clock position on high gain. 


cdacosta said:


> Is your source (like PC) volume not at max?  Are you using software EQ with preamp section turned down?  If you are running balanced from DAC to Susvara and high gain on Jot 2, sounds like the reason your at your source.  You may want to just verify that your source gain/volume is at 100%.


Yes at the start the problem was even more severe, and I checked my music-playing software's volume was not at max, I have since maxed that out. I'm not using any EQ. With most classical recordings I'm still almost always past 2pm on high gain.


Xerosnake90 said:


> He6 and Susvara need speaker Amp levels of power. Anything under 10 watts isn't really gonna bring out the best of either headphone.


So by speak amp levels of power, what do you think of Freya + into Jot2, versus simply upgrading to Ragnarok 2? Will it solve my woes?


----------



## Mansinthe86

prismstorm said:


> The problem is that I was strictly on IEMs before, the Jot2 is my first dedicated desktop amp and the Susvara my first open-backed headphone. I realise I have started at the top of the learning curve now getting the hardest to driver Planar on the market as my first pair of cans. Yes everything is balanced and the volume knob is constantly maxing out near 3 - 5'o clock position on high gain.
> 
> Yes at the start the problem was even more severe, and I checked my music-playing software's volume was not at max, I have since maxed that out. I'm not using any EQ. With most classical recordings I'm still almost always past 2pm on high gain.
> 
> So by speak amp levels of power, what do you think of Freya + into Jot2, versus simply upgrading to Ragnarok 2? Will it solve my woes?



Why the fixation on schiit? You could just get something from flux-labs 🤐


----------



## Xerosnake90

prismstorm said:


> The problem is that I was strictly on IEMs before, the Jot2 is my first dedicated desktop amp and the Susvara my first open-backed headphone. I realise I have started at the top of the learning curve now getting the hardest to driver Planar on the market as my first pair of cans. Yes everything is balanced and the volume knob is constantly maxing out near 3 - 5'o clock position on high gain.
> 
> Yes at the start the problem was even more severe, and I checked my music-playing software's volume was not at max, I have since maxed that out. I'm not using any EQ. With most classical recordings I'm still almost always past 2pm on high gain.
> 
> So by speak amp levels of power, what do you think of Freya + into Jot2, versus simply upgrading to Ragnarok 2? Will it solve my woes?


Probably be better off getting a speaker amp


----------



## TinearedOne

Mansinthe86 said:


> Why the fixation on schiit? You could just get something from flux-labs 🤐


If Ukraine is independent tomorrow, this may be a good idea.  I wouldn't mind sending them my money.  The FA-12S looks like something that could be in the Jotunheim range. Still, there are some big drawbacks, like shipping from Ukraine, 2 year instead of 5 year warranty, 1W into 32 ohms, and the lack of balanced output as well as a phono stage for the same price as the Schiit.  The Schiit equivalent just looks cooler and is made here in the USA.  For me, not having to deal with support or warranty issues internationally is likely the deal breaker.  Direct works for Schiit because of their location.


----------



## 69SS396

I have a Jotunheim 2 that I have upgraded from and am passing on to my 76 year old Mom. She listens to mainly 50's to 80's Pop Rock and Country style music and really doesn't need the most accurate, I would prefer to purchase a "fun" set of headphones for her, something that might spruce up that older music a little.

So what used (better resale and value) headphone in the $400-700 range would sound great with the Jotunheim 2, maybe a little spiced up? She listened to my Uncles Focal Radiance (I bought for him as a bday gift a few years ago) and absolutely loved the sound. Help is appreciated, thanks so much!


----------



## szore

69SS396 said:


> I have a Jotunheim 2 that I have upgraded from and am passing on to my 76 year old Mom. She listens to mainly 50's to 80's Pop Rock and Country style music and really doesn't need the most accurate, I would prefer to purchase a "fun" set of headphones for her, something that might spruce up that older music a little.
> 
> So what used (better resale and value) headphone in the $400-700 range would sound great with the Jotunheim 2, maybe a little spiced up? She listened to my Uncles Focal Radiance (I bought for him as a bday gift a few years ago) and absolutely loved the sound. Help is appreciated, thanks so much!


This has a nice, open, fun, punchy sound! And it comes with a 4.4 balanced cable, you would need an adapter for the jot. Assuming she wants an open back...

https://shop.musicteck.com/collecti...ar-magnetic-headphones?variant=18480633839678


----------



## SolaVirtus

69SS396 said:


> I have a Jotunheim 2 that I have upgraded from and am passing on to my 76 year old Mom. She listens to mainly 50's to 80's Pop Rock and Country style music and really doesn't need the most accurate, I would prefer to purchase a "fun" set of headphones for her, something that might spruce up that older music a little.
> 
> So what used (better resale and value) headphone in the $400-700 range would sound great with the Jotunheim 2, maybe a little spiced up? She listened to my Uncles Focal Radiance (I bought for him as a bday gift a few years ago) and absolutely loved the sound. Help is appreciated, thanks so much!



From my stable, DCA Aeon RT or X are fun, open or closed back, easily adjusted tuning, super comfortable, pairs well with Jot2.


----------



## Lovebox

unusual request, but could someone post the diameter of the Jot2's feet?


----------



## Odin412

Lovebox said:


> unusual request, but could someone post the diameter of the Jot2's feet?


My Jotunheim 2 isn't located where I can easily measure its feet, but I measured the Asgard 3 (assuming it uses the same rubber feet), and they measure 12 mm at the base. The feet are dome-shaped and taper off towards the top.


----------



## JollyJ

Lovebox said:


> unusual request, but could someone post the diameter of the Jot2's feet?


Just measured mine and got 13 mm at the base and dome shaped to about a 5-6 mm bit that makes contact with the table.


----------



## Lovebox

Cheers mate


----------



## Iron-Buddha

"Upgraded" from the Jot1/MB card to the Jot2/Sabre DAC.   Was really hesitating as I was worried it would be more of a side-grade than an upgrade.   Happy to say, the bass hits harder and deeper and the metallic edge of the Jot1 (especially on Focal Clears) seems to have been smoothed out.   The Sabre DAC sounds pretty good so far.   Was also worried it would add a metallic edge (maybe I'm too sensitive to harsh treble), but it seems fairly neutral.  Will look to adding the Bifrost 2 at some point and maybe call it a day.


----------



## Neweymatt

Iron-Buddha said:


> "Upgraded" from the Jot1/MB card to the Jot2/Sabre DAC.   Was really hesitating as I was worried it would be more of a side-grade than an upgrade.   Happy to say, the bass hits harder and deeper and the metallic edge of the Jot1 (especially on Focal Clears) seems to have been smoothed out.   The Sabre DAC sounds pretty good so far.   Was also worried it would add a metallic edge (maybe I'm too sensitive to harsh treble), but it seems fairly neutral.  Will look to adding the Bifrost 2 at some point and maybe call it a day.


Yeah, while I‘m loathe to call End Game after just 18 months in this hobby since pairing up the BF2 with Jot2 I reckon I’m at the point where diminishing returns will start to hit pretty hard, so my near term sights are mainly set on IEMs or portable gear.


----------



## SleepyRhythms

Neweymatt said:


> Yeah, while I‘m loathe to call End Game after just 18 months in this hobby since pairing up the BF2 with Jot2 I reckon I’m at the point where diminishing returns will start to hit pretty hard, so my near term sights are mainly set on IEMs or portable gear.


As someone who has had the pleasure of trying Ampsandsound at Canjam with the Aeolus I brought, endgame will go as far as you can shoot.  Not saying I myself have the budget for those wonderful amps.  Saving for one though!


----------



## SleepyRhythms

Iron-Buddha said:


> "Upgraded" from the Jot1/MB card to the Jot2/Sabre DAC.   Was really hesitating as I was worried it would be more of a side-grade than an upgrade.   Happy to say, the bass hits harder and deeper and the metallic edge of the Jot1 (especially on Focal Clears) seems to have been smoothed out.   The Sabre DAC sounds pretty good so far.   Was also worried it would add a metallic edge (maybe I'm too sensitive to harsh treble), but it seems fairly neutral.  Will look to adding the Bifrost 2 at some point and maybe call it a day.


Bifrost 2 is 100% worth it.  Keep the dream alive.


----------



## Guipnox

Neweymatt said:


> Yeah, while I‘m loathe to call End Game after just 18 months in this hobby since pairing up the BF2 with Jot2 I reckon I’m at the point where diminishing returns will start to hit pretty hard, so my near term sights are mainly set on IEMs or portable gear.


I feel the same. 
My signature shows my incoming fully balanced setup. 
Waiting for Lokius, Palmer MONICON and XLR/USB cables.

I'm eager to try Jot 2 powering HE6seV2 but for now I'm gonna wait until I find an used one. 
If I really like this setup, I might get another BF2 but 220V as I need to use a transformer here with my 110V unit (and sell this). 

I have a soon-to-be (next month) 3-year old son, so currently that's the max I can go without breaking the bank. 😛


----------



## SLC1966

I listen to my Jot 1 and Jot 2s with HPs a lot and find them to work well even with finicky HPs like Stealth or hard to drive HPs such as VC.  

One thing I have mentioned before maybe but want to reiterate is that Jot 1 and Jot 2 create an amazing synergy with IEMs.  All IEMs from hard to drive ones to sensitive ones.  Hard to drive IEMS with DD and/or Estat drivers really benefit from the added amperage going through them.  Sensitive IEMs like Phonix have a pitch black background and sound as good as any DAP I have used with them.  Schiit really implemented the low gain on Jot 1 and Jot 2 in a way that works amazingly with IEMs.  Jot 1 tends to be a little more analytical with more punch.  Jot 2 creates a warmer sound overall.  Both are amazing.  

I only listen to Jot 1 and Jot 2 through the balanced Headphone jack.  With IEMs I use a 4.4mm to XLR adapter.  With HPs I use the same type of adapter if my HP has a 4.4mm terminated cable or I go straight into XLR if the HP. cable has an XLR termination.


----------



## Odin412

Iron-Buddha said:


> "Upgraded" from the Jot1/MB card to the Jot2/Sabre DAC.   Was really hesitating as I was worried it would be more of a side-grade than an upgrade.   Happy to say, the bass hits harder and deeper and the metallic edge of the Jot1 (especially on Focal Clears) seems to have been smoothed out.   The Sabre DAC sounds pretty good so far.   Was also worried it would add a metallic edge (maybe I'm too sensitive to harsh treble), but it seems fairly neutral.  Will look to adding the Bifrost 2 at some point and maybe call it a day.


Congratulations! Like you I am very treble-sensitive, and my ears could never agree with metallic treble tinge on the Jotunheim 1. The Jotunheim 2 is a very different beast and sounds very smooth and pleasant.


----------



## Neweymatt

SLC1966 said:


> I listen to my Jot 1 and Jot 2s with HPs a lot and find them to work well even with finicky HPs like Stealth or hard to drive HPs such as VC.
> 
> One thing I have mentioned before maybe but want to reiterate is that Jot 1 and Jot 2 create an amazing synergy with IEMs.  All IEMs from hard to drive ones to sensitive ones.  Hard to drive IEMS with DD and/or Estat drivers really benefit from the added amperage going through them.  Sensitive IEMs like Phonix have a pitch black background and sound as good as any DAP I have used with them.  Schiit really implemented the low gain on Jot 1 and Jot 2 in a way that works amazingly with IEMs.  Jot 1 tends to be a little more analytical with more punch.  Jot 2 creates a warmer sound overall.  Both are amazing.
> 
> I only listen to Jot 1 and Jot 2 through the balanced Headphone jack.  With IEMs I use a 4.4mm to XLR adapter.  With HPs I use the same type of adapter if my HP has a 4.4mm terminated cable or I go straight into XLR if the HP. cable has an XLR termination.


Yeah, I’m really happy with how well the Schiit amps drive my IEMs, especially the dynamic driver Sony IER-Z1R and UM 3DT.  I don’t use those with any of my portable sources any more as the ones I currently have just don’t have comparable juice, and while they sound OK, I can hear something is ‘missing’.  

One outlier I have found is the notoriously finicky Andro2020, which hisses pretty terribly with the Jot2 SE, haven’t bothered to try balanced.  Not such a big deal, as I prefer to use Andro2020 with the Vali2+ for the pleasing timber the tube gives it.


----------



## szore

szore said:


> So...Got my new Jot 2 setup on 'DAC out' on the Questyle 15, and I am relieved and happy to report it sounds better than just the Q15 alone! Phew! i was hoping discreet components would be better than an 'all in one'...the mids are better and the sound is punchier and cleaner, LOVE IT! Now the AresII DAC is shipped and on it's way...Think I will have a killer desktop rig for 'just' $1,250.


Yah, So the Ares II has been 'plugged in' for 14 days now...and the last few days it has really settled down... its sounding really good with the Jot 2 and my 2c's.


----------



## inmytaxi

Xerosnake90 said:


> Probably be better off getting a speaker amp


Rag is a speaker amp that should work well in this instance. Have you heard these cans with a different amp that you liked in particular?


----------



## emorrison33

Guipnox said:


> I feel the same.
> My signature shows my incoming fully balanced setup.
> Waiting for Lokius, Palmer MONICON and XLR/USB cables.
> 
> ...


Kids are always the priority, despite our headphone hobby!  Hope you like the Lokius, I love mine.


----------



## TinearedOne

Question for the people who have the Jotunheim 2.  I'm interested, because I have a Modius and am therefore thinking of going down the balanced "rabbit hole," but I am also seeing reviews that suggest people aren't even using the first quarter of the volume and already reaching listening levels.  Is it, in fact, so overpowered that it is underutilized by anyone who isn't trying to drive planars?  I don't listen loud.  I'm trying to save what ears I have left.   

Better idea to get an Asgard 3 or Valhalla 2?  For now, I'd be driving the AKG K612 Pro.  I have a Vali 2 and like it with the K612 Pro - but that's no longer used in the space where I use headphones.  I am likely to buy Beyerdynamic or Sennheiser headphones in the future.


----------



## szore

TinearedOne said:


> Question for the people who have the Jotunheim 2.  I'm interested, because I have a Modius and am therefore thinking of going down the balanced "rabbit hole," but I am also seeing reviews that suggest people aren't even using the first quarter of the volume and already reaching listening levels.  Is it, in fact, so overpowered that it is underutilized by anyone who isn't trying to drive planars?  I don't listen loud.  I'm trying to save what ears I have left.
> 
> Better idea to get an Asgard 3 or Valhalla 2?  For now, I'd be driving the AKG K612 Pro.  I have a Vali 2 and like it with the K612 Pro - but that's no longer used in the space where I use headphones.  I am likely to buy Beyerdynamic or Sennheiser headphones in the future.


It doesn't matter to me where the vol dial is on the JOt...yes, If I am using IEM's I'm at around 9 o'clock. My Planars, 12 noon on the vol. dial, but It doesn't make a difference, it sounds great no matter where the vol. dial. is.


----------



## RickB

TinearedOne said:


> Question for the people who have the Jotunheim 2.  I'm interested, because I have a Modius and am therefore thinking of going down the balanced "rabbit hole," but I am also seeing reviews that suggest people aren't even using the first quarter of the volume and already reaching listening levels.  Is it, in fact, so overpowered that it is underutilized by anyone who isn't trying to drive planars?  I don't listen loud.  I'm trying to save what ears I have left.
> 
> Better idea to get an Asgard 3 or Valhalla 2?  For now, I'd be driving the AKG K612 Pro.  I have a Vali 2 and like it with the K612 Pro - but that's no longer used in the space where I use headphones.  I am likely to buy Beyerdynamic or Sennheiser headphones in the future.


If you're a low volume listener, I don't think many Schiit amps have much usable volume range (except for maybe Magni 3+). But as long as you're out of the area where you get channel imbalance, it doesn't really matter. 

I think @Jason Stoddard tried for more usable volume range on the Magni 3+, but then Schiit got complaints from people who liked to listen loudly or had hard to drive headphones that the amp was underpowered. They can't win either way.


----------



## TinearedOne

RickB said:


> If you're a low volume listener, I don't think many Schiit amps have much usable volume range (except for maybe Magni 3+). But as long as you're out of the area where you get channel imbalance, it doesn't really matter.
> 
> I think @Jason Stoddard tried for more usable volume range on the Magni 3+, but then Schiit got complaints from people who liked to listen loudly or had hard to drive headphones that the amp was underpowered. They can't win either way.



I was actually considering the Magni 3+ or Heresy for just that reason.  I have a Vali 2, with which I never make it past 12 on low gain with the K612 Pro's, and never past about 9 on high gain, so I'm not likely to push an amplifier, even with Senns or Beyers.  Thanks for that feedback, @RickB.  It certainly seems that way to me.  I'm just looking for something that'll have a better headphone section than the Hafler preamp I'm using, for which the headphones are an obvious afterthought.  Time to look at Magni reviews.


----------



## Smoothstereo

TinearedOne said:


> I was actually considering the Magni 3+ or Heresy for just that reason.  I have a Vali 2, with which I never make it past 12 on low gain with the K612 Pro's, and never past about 9 on high gain, so I'm not likely to push an amplifier, even with Senns or Beyers.  Thanks for that feedback, @RickB.  It certainly seems that way to me.  I'm just looking for something that'll have a better headphone section than the Hafler preamp I'm using, for which the headphones are an obvious afterthought.  Time to look at Magni reviews.


I have both Vali 2 and Jot2. If you are looking for more sound quality taking power output out of the equation to some extent, the Jot2 is a more resolving and capable amp in many ways. No doubt the Vali 2 is a great little amp and fun to roll different tubes and pairs well with non hard to drive headphones, but the Jot2 is on another level and an amp that you can grow your headphone collection. Having SE and Balanced input and output makes this future proof.

If/when you do get a Jot2, you can always use the Vali2 as a tube preamp or tube buffer for some tube flavor in tandem with the Jot2 so its not being wasted. I used to do that with good results.


----------



## Odin412

TinearedOne said:


> Question for the people who have the Jotunheim 2.  I'm interested, because I have a Modius and am therefore thinking of going down the balanced "rabbit hole," but I am also seeing reviews that suggest people aren't even using the first quarter of the volume and already reaching listening levels.  Is it, in fact, so overpowered that it is underutilized by anyone who isn't trying to drive planars?  I don't listen loud.  I'm trying to save what ears I have left.
> 
> Better idea to get an Asgard 3 or Valhalla 2?  For now, I'd be driving the AKG K612 Pro.  I have a Vali 2 and like it with the K612 Pro - but that's no longer used in the space where I use headphones.  I am likely to buy Beyerdynamic or Sennheiser headphones in the future.


The Jotunheim 2 has a gain switch. Like you, I mostly listen at low to moderate volume so I tend to leave it in low gain.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Odin412 said:


> The Jotunheim 2 has a gain switch. Like you, I mostly listen at low to moderate volume so I tend to leave it in low gain.


High gain sounds better, even if the volume play is a bit tougher. Of course that depends on what headphones you're trying to drive as well. I use high gain on my V2 Arya at around 10-12 and with EQ I'm at - 5.5db so I'm usually sitting at 12 - 1


----------



## inmytaxi

The Jot2 is an amazing headphone amplifier, I have not had any problems with it being too powerful.


----------



## emorrison33

TinearedOne said:


> Question for the people who have the Jotunheim 2.  I'm interested, because I have a Modius and am therefore thinking of going down the balanced "rabbit hole," but I am also seeing reviews that suggest people aren't even using the first quarter of the volume and already reaching listening levels.  Is it, in fact, so overpowered that it is underutilized by anyone who isn't trying to drive planars?  I don't listen loud.  I'm trying to save what ears I have left.
> 
> Better idea to get an Asgard 3 or Valhalla 2?  For now, I'd be driving the AKG K612 Pro.  I have a Vali 2 and like it with the K612 Pro - but that's no longer used in the space where I use headphones.  I am likely to buy Beyerdynamic or Sennheiser headphones in the future.


I have the Vali 2, Magni Heresy, Asgard 3 and the Jot 2.  If I had to choose one only, I'd choose the Jot.  I do get more volume "play" on the Heresy than I do on the Jot, but like a previous post said earlier, the Jot is in another league.  I am usually around 10 o'clock on the volume with the the Jot, for most of my headphones.  Running the HD6XX with a balanced cable, sometimes I am up near 12.  The Asgard is a nice amp too, but it looks like you want balanced.


----------



## Odin412

Xerosnake90 said:


> High gain sounds better, even if the volume play is a bit tougher. Of course that depends on what headphones you're trying to drive as well. I use high gain on my V2 Arya at around 10-12 and with EQ I'm at - 5.5db so I'm usually sitting at 12 - 1


Interesting - I haven't listened for sonic differences between low and high gain, but now I will check it out.


----------



## Smoothstereo

Perhaps its just me, but every amp I own or have owned, I always seem to gravitate to high gain. It just sounds more right to me. I don't use IEMs, and most of my hps are easy to moderately easy to drive.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Odin412 said:


> Interesting - I haven't listened for sonic differences between low and high gain, but now I will check it out.


Let us know what you think. I hear more detail, stage and imaging is better, bass slam. Hard to go back to low gain after


----------



## Oldandslower

Xerosnake90 said:


> Let us know what you think. I hear more detail, stage and imaging is better, bass slam. Hard to go back to low gain after


I hear the same thing. More dynamic in high gain. I just got my Jot 2 and Bitfrost 2. Wow, do they sound great through my Adams Audio T7V powered speakers, along with my Emotiva 8" subwoofer. Love it!


----------



## szore

I fooled around with the gain on my 2C, always come back to low gain, has better volume control and is smoother.


----------



## listen4joy

anyone tried the  Sundara with Jotunheim 2?


----------



## Smoothstereo

I have Sundara and Jot2. The Jot2 really brought out the best from the Sundara. Jot2 adds some weight, impact , punch, dynamics, and control to the Sundara. The wholesome power from the Jot2 makes the Sundara less thin sounding, like it sometimes can with weaker amps that I had (ie. Vali2 or Marantz DAC1 all in one).


----------



## LittleJoe919

I have to agree with this. Made the Sundara sound so good. I had to get the Arya.


----------



## GBechz

I can also say that Sundara is great with Jotunheim 2. With other amps at times I found the treble fatiguing. Something about Jot2 smooths that out while making the whole headphone better. Clear and fast bass, more engaging. While there are other headphones that do certain genres better, I go back to Sundara frequently and think it’s a great all-rounder.



Arghavan said:


> Yes, But I'm concerned that Schiit would insist on returning the whole unit. still waiting on their response.



Arghavan, any update to this? Feb. 26th my ES9028 (new in December) did the same thing, started crackling, then stopped working, not recognized by multiple computers using multiple cables. Schiit hasn’t replied yet, wondering if you reached out to them and whether they had a solution.


----------



## Arghavan

GBechz said:


> Arghavan, any update to this? Feb. 26th my ES9028 (new in December) did the same thing, started crackling, then stopped working, not recognized by multiple computers using multiple cables. Schiit hasn’t replied yet, wondering if you reached out to them and whether they had a solution.


They said they needed to inspect it. Unfortunately the shipping costs are too much for me to send from Middle East and the wait times would be very long and I need an amp. So I decided not to send it back.
I'm hearing more and more people having problem with the ES9028 DAC card in Jotunheim. Maybe this is a widespread issue.


----------



## Mansinthe86

Arghavan said:


> They said they needed to inspect it. Unfortunately the shipping costs are too much for me to send from Middle East and the wait times would be very long and I need an amp. So I decided not to send it back.
> I'm hearing more and more people having problem with the ES9028 DAC card in Jotunheim. Maybe this is a widespread issue.



If that's the case they should just offer to replace the card.

In most cases this would either mean you loose a returning customer or you loose a bit of money for the replacement card.


----------



## Cisco150

Hi guys i have the Hifiman Ananda and Dac SMSL VMV D1SE with the SP200 but looking at a different amp looking at the  Singxer-SA1 Or Jotunheim 2 . What would you think be good match i would like more bass out of my Anandas and not as harsh highs


----------



## Xerosnake90

Cisco150 said:


> Hi guys i have the Hifiman Ananda and Dac SMSL VMV D1SE with the SP200 but looking at a different amp looking at the  Singxer-SA1 Or Jotunheim 2 . What would you think be good match i would like more bass out of my Anandas and not as harsh highs


Jot 2 is good for dynamics, bass and treble but the highs smooth out after a while. Sa1 is a treble machine and will give you lots of sparkle and detail. Jot 2 would go great with Ananda, it sounds wonderful on my Arya


----------



## Cisco150

Xerosnake90 said:


> Jot 2 is good for dynamics, bass and treble but the highs smooth out after a while. Sa1 is a treble machine and will give you lots of sparkle and detail. Jot 2 would go great with Ananda, it sounds wonderful on my Arya


The price difference between the SA-1 and the Jot2 is less than $100 USD im kind of sensitive to high treble or it could be the thx sp200 doing it.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Cisco150 said:


> The price difference between the SA-1 and the Jot2 is less than $100 USD im kind of sensitive to high treble or it could be the thx sp200 doing it


As said Jot is for dynamics, bass and smooth treble while Sa1 is analytical and crispy. If you're sensitive to treble the SA-1 may not be for you.


----------



## Cisco150

Xerosnake90 said:


> As said Jot is for dynamics, bass and smooth treble while Sa1 is analytical and crispy. If you're sensitive to treble the SA-1 may not be for you.


Thanks. I am really looking to tame the Ananda in the highs and make them more bass and warmth more musical.  I listen to Rap, Hip-Hop reggae, and r&b. And Spanish music.  I like vocals to shine too in females or in males. Just want to make sure I pick right amp. As I'm not sure if I over did it in the Dac department with the D1SE.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Got my Jot 2 up for sale! 

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/jotunheim-2-115v-black-no-module.22573/


----------



## cdacosta

Xerosnake90 said:


> Got my Jot 2 up for sale!
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/jotunheim-2-115v-black-no-module.22573/


Considering inflation and wait times $350 including shipping is a deal. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## eswng679

Xerosnake90 said:


> Got my Jot 2 up for sale!
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/jotunheim-2-115v-black-no-module.22573/


Whats next for your journey? Tube amp?


----------



## Xerosnake90

eswng679 said:


> Whats next for your journey? Tube amp?


Yea, I got an hd 800s and snagged a Feliks audio echo mk1. My first tube amp!


----------



## Luckyleo

Xerosnake90 said:


> Yea, I got an hd 800s and snagged a Feliks audio echo mk1. My first tube amp!


Love Feliks Audio.  It is a great OTL amp, but it also is great with low impedance headphones which to me makes it special.  Drives all my Grado perfectly.  Makes my Sennhieser's truly sing.  Just a wonderful company, building excellent Amps.  Congratulations!


----------



## Xerosnake90

Luckyleo said:


> Love Feliks Audio.  It is a great OTL amp, but it also is great with low impedance headphones which to me makes it special.  Drives all my Grado perfectly.  Makes my Sennhieser's truly sing.  Just a wonderful company, building excellent Amps.  Congratulations!


Thank you! Someone in the HD 800s thread recommended it and for the price I think it's a solid introduction to tube amps. It'll pave the way for me to upgrade when I finally decide to spend some big boy money on an Amp and Dac lol


----------



## MacMan31

Would the Jot 2 be a good complimentary solid state amp to a tube amp such as the Lyr 3 or Valhalla 2?


----------



## cinemakinoeye

MacMan31 said:


> Would the Jot 2 be a good complimentary solid state amp to a tube amp such as the Lyr 3 or Valhalla 2?


I would say the Jot 2 is a good example of a laid back solid state amp, clean but without the “extra crispy” high end of some solid state amplifiers, so from that perspective, it is a good compliment to a tube amp. On the other hand, the experience is in the listening, words don’t do justice to the experience of listening to good sources on the Jot 2. I’ve had mine since December and happy as can be. Next time I get restless to buy new gear it will be an equalizer or headphones, not a different amplifier.


----------



## Arniesb

Xerosnake90 said:


> Jot 2 is good for dynamics, bass and treble but the highs smooth out after a while. Sa1 is a treble machine and will give you lots of sparkle and detail. Jot 2 would go great with Ananda, it sounds wonderful on my Arya


Its not treble machine its simply more transparent and since your headphones have more highs than bass ofc highs gonna be highlighted! What are you expecting?


----------



## TomM71

Unrelated to current discussion, but im wondering how well the Jot2 would do for Hifiman Susvaras.
Ive had it for quite a bit and have loved it for my Aryas. Im upgrading to Susvaras now however and am unsure of wether an amp upgrade would be worth it.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Arniesb said:


> Its not treble machine its simply more transparent and since your headphones have more highs than bass ofc highs gonna be highlighted! What are you expecting?


Take it easy chief


----------



## SleepyRhythms

Xerosnake90 said:


> Yea, I got an hd 800s and snagged a Feliks audio echo mk1. My first tube amp!


I have an Echo if you have any questions.  Use the Clear, Elex, Atticus and Aeolus for it.  Great amp.


----------



## Xerosnake90

TomM71 said:


> Unrelated to current discussion, but im wondering how well the Jot2 would do for Hifiman Susvaras.
> Ive had it for quite a bit and have loved it for my Aryas. Im upgrading to Susvaras now however and am unsure of wether an amp upgrade would be worth it.


Susvara is hard to drive. From what I hear Jot 2 won't bring out its best


----------



## ssmith3046

If I don't plan on using the balanced output would the Jot 2 be an upgrade over my Asgard 3?  My Focal Clear Pro headphones get the most use. Thanks to all who have time for input.


----------



## SleepyRhythms

ssmith3046 said:


> If I don't plan on using the balanced output would the Jot 2 be an upgrade over my Asgard 3?  My Focal Clear Pro headphones get the most use. Thanks to all who have time for input.


Nope!  Balanced on Jot 2 isn’t too great.  Stick with your Asgard 3 and get a Bifrost 2 first.  It’s more than good enough for that dac.  I have both if you want to know anything.


----------



## ssmith3046

SleepyRhythms said:


> Nope!  Balanced on Jot 2 isn’t too great.  Stick with your Asgard 3 and get a Bifrost 2 first.  It’s more than good enough for that dac.  I have both if you want to know anything.


That's the way I'm learning.  I love my Modi multibit but I think it's time for a Bifrost 2.


----------



## Xerosnake90

SleepyRhythms said:


> I have an Echo if you have any questions.  Use the Clear, Elex, Atticus and Aeolus for it.  Great amp.


Thanks! How do the Clear sound with it? I've heard conflicting things

I've got some jj 6922 coming in today, really loving the tube sound. Tried the Amperex 7308 and didn't like it at all, sounds so dry compared to the other set


----------



## eswng679 (Mar 30, 2022)

SleepyRhythms said:


> Nope!  Balanced on Jot 2 isn’t too great.  Stick with your Asgard 3 and get a Bifrost 2 first.  It’s more than good enough for that dac.  I have both if you want to know anything.


From my experiences, balanced on the Jot 2 is very competent. Single ended on Jot 2 is no slouch either and may be equal to the Asgard 3 (previously had both at the same time). There is definitely merit to an Asgard 3 + Bifrost 2 combo if one was to stay single ended though.


----------



## SleepyRhythms

Xerosnake90 said:


> Thanks! How do the Clear sound with it? I've heard conflicting things
> 
> I've got some jj 6922 coming in today, really loving the tube sound. Tried the Amperex 7308 and didn't like it at all, sounds so dry compared to the other set


Clears are great on Echo.  It just thickens the bass a little bit.  Not too much.  Have you already got your Clears?  Anything else you want to know?


----------



## SleepyRhythms

MacMan31 said:


> Would the Jot 2 be a good complimentary solid state amp to a tube amp such as the Lyr 3 or Valhalla 2?


It is a very different amp than the Lyr 3.  Want to know anything?  I have both at the moment and will be selling my Lyr soon.


----------



## cdacosta

ssmith3046 said:


> If I don't plan on using the balanced output would the Jot 2 be an upgrade over my Asgard 3?  My Focal Clear Pro headphones get the most use. Thanks to all who have time for input.


I have a Asgard 3 and Jot 2.  If I was using SE I would use the Asgard 3.  Since I EQ, the headroom of the Asgard 3 makes an appreciable difference.    Sonically if power output is not an issue, the Jot 2 is very close to the Asgard 3. Jot 2 is slightly sonically superior but not $470 after tax and shipping.  My 2 cents.


----------



## ssmith3046

cdacosta said:


> I have a Asgard 3 and Jot 2.  If I was using SE I would use the Asgard 3.  Since I EQ, the headroom of the Asgard 3 makes an appreciable difference.    Sonically if power output is not an issue, the Jot 2 is very close to the Asgard 3. Jot 2 is slightly sonically superior but not $470 after tax and shipping.  My 2 cents.


Good to know!  Thanks for your input.  I think an upgrade from my Modi multibit to a Bifrost 2 would be money better spent.  I had an Asgard 2 and I went with an Asgard 3 when it became available and I've been happy with it.


----------



## jonathan c

ssmith3046 said:


> Good to know!  Thanks for your input.  I think an upgrade from my Modi multibit to a Bifrost 2 would be money better spent.  I had an Asgard 2 and I went with an Asgard 3 when it became available and I've been happy with it.


Modi MB —> Bifrost 2 ☑️👍. Improving a digital source or DAC will always produce audible benefits in the music reproduction chain.


----------



## TomM71

Xerosnake90 said:


> Susvara is hard to drive. From what I hear Jot 2 won't bring out its best


So getting for example a Ragnarok to drive them would probably be worth it then right?
Or are there any other amps in that price range you could recccommend?


----------



## szore

TomM71 said:


> So getting for example a Ragnarok to drive them would probably be worth it then right?
> Or are there any other amps in that price range you could recccommend?


I've heard good things about this... but never heard it myself....

https://bloomaudio.com/products/bur...93G2D8eL3lwWphxklszvU4x9WW1Mwa8QaAif4EALw_wcB


----------



## TomM71

szore said:


> I've heard good things about this... but never heard it myself....
> 
> https://bloomaudio.com/products/bur...93G2D8eL3lwWphxklszvU4x9WW1Mwa8QaAif4EALw_wcB


Ive seen the soloist mentioned as one of the best desktop amps to drive the Susvaras with.
Im just not quite sold on getting a new amp that on paper has very close to the same power output as the Jot2, which sound profile wise i REALLY enjoy.
Thats why i figured that a more powerfull schiit product might be a good call as i seem to enjoy the sound Schiit goes for.


----------



## SleepyRhythms (Mar 30, 2022)

TomM71 said:


> So getting for example a Ragnarok to drive them would probably be worth it then right?
> Or are there any other amps in that price range you could recccommend?


Maybe try an s800 or a McIntosh MA352.  Schiit Vidar also has good impressions with Susvaras.


----------



## TomM71

SleepyRhythms said:


> Maybe try an s800


That seems like a good call
Also with it being a power amp it should be easier to find a store where I can actually try one out beforehand


----------



## SleepyRhythms

TomM71 said:


> That seems like a good call
> Also with it being a power amp it should be easier to find a store where I can actually try one out beforehand


Nice!  Check out the other two while you’re at it.  Especially the Vidar.


----------



## cdacosta

ssmith3046 said:


> Good to know!  Thanks for your input.  I think an upgrade from my Modi multibit to a Bifrost 2 would be money better spent.  I had an Asgard 2 and I went with an Asgard 3 when it became available and I've been happy with it.


My pleasure.  I will note that Jot 2 balanced is a step up from Asgard 3 SE.  would be worth $470 (plus a good balanced cable) step up if money is not an issue and someone just wanted something better in this price range.  But Asgard 3 is a lot of amp for the money, very pleasing to listen to.


----------



## SleepyRhythms

cdacosta said:


> My pleasure.  I will note that Jot 2 balanced is a step up from Asgard 3 SE.  would be worth $470 (plus a good balanced cable) step up if money is not an issue and someone just wanted something better in this price range.  But Asgard 3 is a lot of amp for the money, very pleasing to listen to.


I love Audiophile Ninja cables.  Just got 3 4.4mm cables from them.


----------



## szore

SleepyRhythms said:


> Nope!  Balanced on Jot 2 isn’t too great.  Stick with your Asgard 3 and get a Bifrost 2 first.  It’s more than good enough for that dac.  I have both if you want to know anything.


Just curious; what's wrong with Jot bal out? Sounds fine to me!


----------



## Xerosnake90

SleepyRhythms said:


> Clears are great on Echo.  It just thickens the bass a little bit.  Not too much.  Have you already got your Clears?  Anything else you want to know?


No I have the 800s. Problem im having recently with high end headphones is they're all causing me head/face pain and I can't wear them for long. Sold my Arya because of it and I'm having issues with the 800s as well. If I can't get the 800s comfy I'll likely get the clears or LCD X next. Maybe Auteur if I can get a good price on one


----------



## SleepyRhythms

szore said:


> Just curious; what's wrong with Jot bal out? Sounds fine to me!


Oh it’s good.  Just doesn’t have that tonal weight and bit of a tubey sound compared to the class A/B amp.


----------



## SleepyRhythms

Xerosnake90 said:


> No I have the 800s. Problem im having recently with high end headphones is they're all causing me head/face pain and I can't wear them for long. Sold my Arya because of it and I'm having issues with the 800s as well. If I can't get the 800s comfy I'll likely get the clears or LCD X next. Maybe Auteur if I can get a good price on one


Clears are great headphones but for the Echo I prefer the Elex.  Especially when you throw in something like a Bifrost 2.


----------



## eswng679

Xerosnake90 said:


> I'll likely get the clears or LCD X next.


Get your neck muscles ready if you're going with the LCD-X. I had one for a while but sold due to: 1) my ears not really liking the Audeze sound and, 2) they were way too heavy for me...but then again, I'm soft so take #2 with a grain of salt. LOL.


----------



## Smoothstereo

ssmith3046 said:


> If I don't plan on using the balanced output would the Jot 2 be an upgrade over my Asgard 3?  My Focal Clear Pro headphones get the most use. Thanks to all who have time for input.


My 2 cents, if you don't plan on using Balance ins and outs, then Asgard3 makes more sense, or Lyr3 if you really want some tube sound.


----------



## emorrison33 (Mar 31, 2022)

szore said:


> I've heard good things about this... but never heard it myself....
> 
> https://bloomaudio.com/products/bur...93G2D8eL3lwWphxklszvU4x9WW1Mwa8QaAif4EALw_wcB


I just got the Soloist a week ago, so my opinion might not matter too much yet  But I feel the power of the Soloist, in the specs they quote, are a little lower than it actually is.  From reading the Soloist 3XP thread, some people are happy with the Soloist and the Susvara. I do not have the Susvara, so I can't confirm.  The Jot 2 is soooo close to the Soloist, but so far, I'm liking the Soloist more.  Treble is extended more than the Jot 2.  I think the Soloist is more "analytical", but not by much.  I have the Asgard 3 as well.  If your only going to use single ended headphones, get the Asgard.  It's a great amp, and your not really missing out on much compared to the single ended on the Jot 2.


----------



## eswng679

emorrison33 said:


> I just got the Soloist a week ago, so my opinion might not matter too much yet  But I feel the power of the Soloist, in the specs they quote, are a little lower than it actually is.  From reading the Soloist 3XP thread, some people are happy with the Soloist and the Susvara. I do not have the Susvara, so I can't confirm.  The Jot 2 is soooo close to the Soloist, but so far, I'm liking the Soloist more.  Treble is extended more than the Jot 2.  I think the Soloist is more "analytical", but not by much.  I have the Asgard 3 as well.  If your only going to use single ended headphones, get the Asgard.  It's a great amp, and your not really missing out on much compared to the single ended on the Jot 2.


I am looking at the exact upgrade. Jot 2 to Burson 3xp. What DAC are you pairing with the Soloist? Do you think a Bifrost 2 will help smooth out the "analytical" nature of the amp? Glad to hear that its got more power than its stated. Interested to see how the Soloist will pair with an OG HE-6.


----------



## emorrison33

eswng679 said:


> I am looking at the exact upgrade. Jot 2 to Burson 3xp. What DAC are you pairing with the Soloist? Do you think a Bifrost 2 will help smooth out the "analytical" nature of the amp? Glad to hear that its got more power than its stated. Interested to see how the Soloist will pair with an OG HE-6.


I'm using the Bifrost 2 as my DAC.  Don't let my "analytical" comment dissuade you.  It's a very natural sounding amp, like the Jot 2.  There's just more detail up top over the Jot 2.  The Soloist is more neutral overall than the Jot 2, which to me made it seem like there's more sparkle to it.  If I recall correctly, somewhere (maybe someone mentioned it in the Soloist thread?) that the Soloist was like 16ohms: 12W RMS per channel.  But definitely don't quote me on that.  I can't find where I read it, and I'm not sure if they actually measured that or they "thought" it was that.


----------



## szore

eswng679 said:


> I am looking at the exact upgrade. Jot 2 to Burson 3xp. What DAC are you pairing with the Soloist? Do you think a Bifrost 2 will help smooth out the "analytical" nature of the amp? Glad to hear that its got more power than its stated. Interested to see how the Soloist will pair with an OG HE-6.


To smooth the analytical nature I would suggest a R2R DAC like the Denefrips Aress II which I have and love!


----------



## TomM71

emorrison33 said:


> I just got the Soloist a week ago, so my opinion might not matter too much yet  But I feel the power of the Soloist, in the specs they quote, are a little lower than it actually is.  From reading the Soloist 3XP thread, some people are happy with the Soloist and the Susvara. I do not have the Susvara, so I can't confirm.  The Jot 2 is soooo close to the Soloist, but so far, I'm liking the Soloist more.  Treble is extended more than the Jot 2.  I think the Soloist is more "analytical", but not by much.  I have the Asgard 3 as well.  If your only going to use single ended headphones, get the Asgard.  It's a great amp, and your not really missing out on much compared to the single ended on the Jot 2.


This does kind of support the feeling I had of the upgrade not really being worth it, as im allready quite happy with the Jot2.
And the sparkly treble actually seems kind of offputing as i quite like the schiit sound for its lightness on treble.
Might try the susvara out of a power amp at a store to see how much having more power actually does for it and go for a Ragnarok if it does indeed make a sizeable difference.


----------



## emorrison33

TomM71 said:


> This does kind of support the feeling I had of the upgrade not really being worth it, as im allready quite happy with the Jot2.
> And the sparkly treble actually seems kind of offputing as i quite like the schiit sound for its lightness on treble.
> Might try the susvara out of a power amp at a store to see how much having more power actually does for it and go for a Ragnarok if it does indeed make a sizeable difference.


I posted in the Soloist thread on here a few days ago...if your basing your decision on which amp to buy strictly on money, the Jot 2 is the way better buy.  Kudos to Schiit for making a great amp at a very reasonable price.  But I'm not disappointed with the Soloist, and I don't feel ripped off paying $1200 for it.  The sonic differences make it worth it to me.


----------



## Xerosnake90

szore said:


> To smooth the analytical nature I would suggest a R2R DAC like the Denefrips Aress II which I have and love!


Huh? The Ares is said to be analytical with more detail up top. Bifrost smooths out the top and gives a bit of warmth


----------



## TomM71

emorrison33 said:


> I posted in the Soloist thread on here a few days ago...if your basing your decision on which amp to buy strictly on money, the Jot 2 is the way better buy.  Kudos to Schiit for making a great amp at a very reasonable price.  But I'm not disappointed with the Soloist, and I don't feel ripped off paying $1200 for it.  The sonic differences make it worth it to me.


Well its not solely about money. As by buying the Susvara I've thrown any thoughts of sensible budget out the window anyways.
Its more that if I was to spend another thousand on gear in the nearer future I kind of want more from it then a slight upgrade on gear im content with.
Getting a speaker amp appeals, because a upgrade for my Integrated amp is absolutely due, as it just doesnt compete with the fidelity of my Headphone setup at this point.
With that in mind I think i can get better for my Headphones aswell as my Stereo by throwing just a little more money at it


----------



## emorrison33

TomM71 said:


> Well its not solely about money. As by buying the Susvara I've thrown any thoughts of sensible budget out the window anyways.
> Its more that if I was to spend another thousand on gear in the nearer future I kind of want more from it then a slight upgrade on gear im content with.
> Getting a speaker amp appeals, because a upgrade for my Integrated amp is absolutely due, as it just doesnt compete with the fidelity of my Headphone setup at this point.
> With that in mind I think i can get better for my Headphones aswell as my Stereo by throwing just a little more money at it


Yea, I didn't mean to say you were basing your purchase just on money.  Just trying to say how much of a deal the Jot 2 is.  Me personally, I just wanted to "see" what else was out there, other than Schiit.  And I did, and I got a great amp.  But I really like the Schiit products, even more so now after purchasing the Soloist LOL  I just started looking into a 2 channel setup, as I think I'm ok with my headphone setup, for now.  I haven't had a 2 channel setup in 15+ years, so it's gonna take alot of research.  I've been using a Fluance Fi70 for several years now, but that's not really a 2 channel setup.  Good luck in your speaker amp search!


----------



## TomM71

emorrison33 said:


> Yea, I didn't mean to say you were basing your purchase just on money.  Just trying to say how much of a deal the Jot 2 is.  Me personally, I just wanted to "see" what else was out there, other than Schiit.  And I did, and I got a great amp.  But I really like the Schiit products, even more so now after purchasing the Soloist LOL  I just started looking into a 2 channel setup, as I think I'm ok with my headphone setup, for now.  I haven't had a 2 channel setup in 15+ years, so it's gonna take alot of research.  I've been using a Fluance Fi70 for several years now, but that's not really a 2 channel setup.  Good luck in your speaker amp search!


Thanks alot for all the input. Good luck to you too.


----------



## tincanear

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-two-channel-clubhouse.843459/page-61


----------



## cgb3

Xerosnake90 said:


> Yea, I got an hd 800s and snagged a Feliks audio echo mk1. My first tube amp!


I love my Jot 2, with a Lyr 3 as a preamp (with nice tubes), to my HD 800S.


----------



## Xerosnake90

cgb3 said:


> I love my Jot 2, with a Lyr 3 as a preamp (with nice tubes), to my HD 800S.


I ended up selling my Jot 2 before I got my HD 800s. After getting a pair of jj E88cc tubes for the Echo I'm not too upset. It's the best sounding headphone I've ever heard. The amount of detail and clarity without being dry or too analytical is insane.


----------



## Jorelle

cgb3 said:


> I love my Jot 2, with a Lyr 3 as a preamp (with nice tubes), to my HD 800S.


That's the setup I'm eyeing right now. Do you think I can work with just the Lyr 3 to start? There's a used one for sale in my city and I'm slowly dipping into the deep end with my HD800S in the mail. Source is the MBP 2021 M1. 

I'm coming from a Denon D2000 with a Fiio E7 DAC/AMP that I've had for 10 years now.


----------



## tincanear (Apr 4, 2022)

Jorelle said:


> That's the setup I'm eyeing right now. Do you think I can work with just the Lyr 3 to start? There's a used one for sale in my city and I'm slowly dipping into the deep end with my HD800S in the mail. Source is the MBP 2021 M1.
> 
> I'm coming from a Denon D2000 with a Fiio E7 DAC/AMP that I've had for 10 years now.


Lyr 3 has plenty of voltage output and power for higher impedance dynamic cans like HD800S. IMO, simpler signal chains (with fewer devices) sound better.  Plus you can change out tubes to optimize the sound to your liking.  High gain (vs low gain) setting will reveal the differences between various tubes more, but you lose some volume knob adjustment range.


----------



## SleepyRhythms (Apr 4, 2022)

Jorelle said:


> That's the setup I'm eyeing right now. Do you think I can work with just the Lyr 3 to start? There's a used one for sale in my city and I'm slowly dipping into the deep end with my HD800S in the mail. Source is the MBP 2021 M1.
> 
> I'm coming from a Denon D2000 with a Fiio E7 DAC/AMP that I've had for 10 years now.


Asgard 3 and Modius seems like it would be a better value if you’re just going to get the Lyr 3 as an amp with your FiiO E7.  It’s almost as good as the Lyr imo.  Are you sure you don’t want the Jot 2?


----------



## jonathan c (Apr 4, 2022)

tincanear said:


> Lyr 3 has plenty of voltage output and power for higher impedance dynamic cans like HD800S. IMO, simpler signal chains (with fewer devices) sound better.  Plus you can change out tubes to optimize the sound to your liking.  High gain (vs low gain) setting will reveal the differences between various tubes more, but you lose some volume knob adjustment range.


I agree wholeheartedly with ⬆️. I use my Lyr 3 with Senn HD600 + various ZMFs (all 300 ohms) and Beyerdynamic DT880 (600 ohms). Result: 🎼 🎶 😄. ‘Rolling’ tubes fine-tunes the amp / headphone match and increases the fun! EDIT: the Lyr 3 is fantastic with low impedance headphones (Audeze LCD-X, Focal Clear, Gjallarhorn, Grados…) also!


----------



## Jorelle

SleepyRhythms said:


> Asgard 3 and Modius seems like it would be a better value if you’re just going to get the Lyr 3 as an amp with your FiiO E7.  It’s almost as good as the Lyr imo.  Are you sure you don’t want the Jot 2?


I am definitely still eyeing a Jot, whichever is a better recommendation. I had considered the Lyr 3 more only because someone in my city was selling it which would have been quicker, whereas the Jot 2 I'm eyeing I would have to wait 2 weeks for. 

I 100% want to upgrade from my Fiio E7 to a proper desktop setup. You think the Jot 2 overall would be the better stepping stone?


----------



## tincanear (Apr 4, 2022)

Jorelle said:


> I am definitely still eyeing a Jot, whichever is a better recommendation. I had considered the Lyr 3 more only because someone in my city was selling it which would have been quicker, whereas the Jot 2 I'm eyeing I would have to wait 2 weeks for.
> 
> I 100% want to upgrade from my Fiio E7 to a proper desktop setup. You think the Jot 2 overall would be the better stepping stone?


Schiit offers many really good desktop options (Asgard 3, Lyr3, Jotunheim 2)

presumably you're planning on using D2000 or Senn HD800S.  do you have headphone cables for SE (TRS) or Balanced (4-pin XLR)?

what are your music genre preferences (e.g. classical, opera, rock, jazz, EDM, etc) and what is your budget?

what DAC are you planning on using?  Multibit (R2R), D/S, or unknown?

what is your source (desktop PC, gaming PC, standalone DAP)?


----------



## cgb3

Jorelle said:


> That's the setup I'm eyeing right now. Do you think I can work with just the Lyr 3 to start? There's a used one for sale in my city and I'm slowly dipping into the deep end with my HD800S in the mail. Source is the MBP 2021 M1.
> 
> I'm coming from a Denon D2000 with a Fiio E7 DAC/AMP that I've had for 10 years no


The Lyr 3 is the first tube amp I've ever used. The Lyr 3 is the first preamp (amp with a preamp circuit) I've ever used. The Lyr 3 checks my boxes. What are the alternatives for the price? (I purchased my Lyr 3 for $300 several years ago).

I have a number of good/great tubes. With the Jot 2 as my main amp, I suspect the Lyr 3 will satisfy me for a "tube" amp/pre, until I can afford a dedicated tube amp.


----------



## Jorelle (Apr 4, 2022)

tincanear said:


> Schiit offers many really good desktop options (Asgard 3, Lyr3, Jotunheim 2)
> 
> presumably you're planning on using D2000 or Senn HD800S.  do you have headphone cables for SE (TRS) or Balanced (4-pin XLR)?
> 
> ...


I'll be using both. The HD800S will come with a Balanced 4-pin XLR and I plan on reterminating my D2000s to them as well. Super easy as there are already wires for it in the stock cable.

Genre preferences are Latin (Bachata), Trance, Progressive House, Synthpop, Pop Rock, and then orchestral movie scores. I loved the D2000 for electronic music, but slowly transitioning to more proper instrumental music and looking for that instrumental isolation.

No hard idea for which DAC. If the Schiit units I picked up came with the module installed, then that one. I'm aware that the Multibit DAC modules are out of stock for the year but even at this point I'm upgrading from something so old and so low-budget that anything would be an improvement.

Source will be my Macbook Pro 2021 (M1 Max). I've read that the DAC is okay on it so I was hoping it would be my last upgrade in the path, preferring to be able to properly power the headphones. I'll be running Tidal HiFi (not the MQA masters and stuff), and my own old collection of FLAC.

Editing budget in: I can be _convinced _to spend $800 USD, but I am wanting to spend closer to $400-500. I also like the idea of buying second hand to stretch the value of my dollar more. Audio people really take care of their stuff so I'm not fussed about running into bizarre issues (unless of course Lady Luck strikes me out).


----------



## tincanear

Jorelle said:


> I'll be using both. The HD800S will come with a Balanced 4-pin XLR and I plan on reterminating my D2000s to them as well. Super easy as there are already wires for it in the stock cable.
> 
> Genre preferences are Latin (Bachata), Trance, Progressive House, Synthpop, Pop Rock, and then orchestral movie scores. I loved the D2000 for electronic music, but slowly transitioning to more proper instrumental music and looking for that instrumental isolation.
> 
> ...



For PC and Laptop sources (which are often connected to the AC power with 3-prong plugs) the possibility of ground loops exists when used with DAC or amplifiers which are also AC powered.  A balanced amp (e.g. Jotunheim 2) with internal balanced DAC module (the ES9028) can help mitigate ground loop noise issues (also use the balanced 4-pin xlr output).  Depending on availability, you can order the Jotunheim 2 as amp only and self-install the DAC module at a later time (no soldering needed, similar to installing ram or replacing a disk drive in a desktop computer), or Jot2 with DAC module pre-installed.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Jorelle said:


> I'll be using both. The HD800S will come with a Balanced 4-pin XLR and I plan on reterminating my D2000s to them as well. Super easy as there are already wires for it in the stock cable.
> 
> Genre preferences are Latin (Bachata), Trance, Progressive House, Synthpop, Pop Rock, and then orchestral movie scores. I loved the D2000 for electronic music, but slowly transitioning to more proper instrumental music and looking for that instrumental isolation.
> 
> ...


I'd look a buying a DAC seperate from your amp. Modius is a good budget option. I'd recommend Bifrost 2 myself, but there are a couple other in the price range that slightly differ


----------



## eswng679 (Apr 5, 2022)

Jorelle said:


> I'll be using both. The HD800S will come with a Balanced 4-pin XLR and I plan on reterminating my D2000s to them as well. Super easy as there are already wires for it in the stock cable.
> 
> Genre preferences are Latin (Bachata), Trance, Progressive House, Synthpop, Pop Rock, and then orchestral movie scores. I loved the D2000 for electronic music, but slowly transitioning to more proper instrumental music and looking for that instrumental isolation.
> 
> ...





Xerosnake90 said:


> I'd look a buying a DAC seperate from your amp. Modius is a good budget option. I'd recommend Bifrost 2 myself, but there are a couple other in the price range that slightly differ



I have 2 Jots. One without a DAC that I pair with a Bifrost 2. The other has an ES9028 chip.

After about a week with the module, I ended up buying a Modius anyways because I was underwhelmed by the ES9028. I found the Jot 2 w ES9028 combo to be lacking in power relative to the Modius. The volume had to be turned much higher on the module when compared to input from the Modius. The Schiit cards have always had a reputation for being a step below a stand-alone DAC. The latest generation DAC cards are an improvement over the previous generation but their shortcomings are still evident, especially if you plan on running balanced (may not be as evident in SE setup).

The Modius + Jot 2 combo is excellent for the price and can be had for about $600 USD on the used market.

edit: The chip has a switch that toggles between SE and BAL. I made sure BAL was selected on my card - same results as above.


----------



## Jorelle

eswng679 said:


> I have 2 Jots. One without a DAC that I pair with a Bifrost 2. The other has an ES9028 chip.
> 
> After about a week with the module, I ended up buying a Modius anyways because I was underwhelmed by the ES9028. I found the Jot 2 w ES9028 combo to be lacking in power relative to the Modius. The volume had to be turned much higher on the module when compared input from the Modius. The Schiit cards have always had a reputation for being a step below a stand-alone DAC. The latest generation DAC cards are an improvement over the previous generation but their shortcomings are still evident, especially if you plan on running balanced (may not be as evident in SE setup).
> 
> ...


That is incredibly insightful and the direct comparison for module and no-module helps a lot in my decision. I definitely don’t want to run into needing to up the volume to hear what the headphones are capable of, and I did need to do that with my old setup.


----------



## SleepyRhythms (Apr 5, 2022)

tincanear said:


> For PC and Laptop sources (which are often connected to the AC power with 3-prong plugs) the possibility of ground loops exists when used with DAC or amplifiers which are also AC powered.  A balanced amp (e.g. Jotunheim 2) with internal balanced DAC module (the ES9028) can help mitigate ground loop noise issues (also use the balanced 4-pin xlr output).  Depending on availability, you can order the Jotunheim 2 as amp only and self-install the DAC module at a later time (no soldering needed, similar to installing ram or replacing a disk drive in a desktop computer), or Jot2 with DAC module pre-installed.


Unison USB is wonderful.  I still can’t believe you literally just need a usb micro cable for both power and PC connection on Modius.  No power brick.


----------



## SleepyRhythms

cgb3 said:


> The Lyr 3 is the first tube amp I've ever used. The Lyr 3 is the first preamp (amp with a preamp circuit) I've ever used. The Lyr 3 checks my boxes. What are the alternatives for the price? (I purchased my Lyr 3 for $300 several years ago).
> 
> I have a number of good/great tubes. With the Jot 2 as my main amp, I suspect the Lyr 3 will satisfy me for a "tube" amp/pre, until I can afford a dedicated tube amp.


If you have any questions about the Lyr 3 vs Feliks Audio Echo, let me know.


----------



## SleepyRhythms (Apr 5, 2022)

Jorelle said:


> I'll be using both. The HD800S will come with a Balanced 4-pin XLR and I plan on reterminating my D2000s to them as well. Super easy as there are already wires for it in the stock cable.
> 
> Genre preferences are Latin (Bachata), Trance, Progressive House, Synthpop, Pop Rock, and then orchestral movie scores. I loved the D2000 for electronic music, but slowly transitioning to more proper instrumental music and looking for that instrumental isolation.
> 
> ...


The Lyr 3 is not a good fit for your music preferences.  This is an engaging amp, sure, but it’s much better known for making music come off as intricately beautiful while increasing tonal weight a bit from the class A/B side of things.  Sound stage is pretty good, coming out ahead when it comes to layering depth.  It’s suited for stuff like Songbird by Eva Cassidy or This Love in the album Evo Sessions by Chlara.  Bass is more rounded and decently expansive while never really satisfying the itch for true bass heads.  The kind sounding treble has a little bit of that tube magic.  For me, most of the flavor from the stock 6SN7 is in the low end to lower mids giving vocals across the board a kind of glowing feeling.

Jot 2 is a completely different beast.  It’s authoritative, livelier, more punchy, faster, and stages in a more visceral way all around.  This is more up your alley for the music you prefer.  Sound stage is smaller (not claustrophobic by any means), but good lord in comparison to Schiit’s other offerings you will be amazed at how sounds just come out of no where from the combination of speed and slam.  Bass is waaaay more focused, more pronounced in slam, deeper in detail extension from top to bottom, and overall much better controlled.  Treble doesn’t have any harshness using the Elex so I’m betting there won’t be any fatigue issues using an 800s.  This amp has some serious character.  Pair it with a Modius for good value but Bifrost 2 is worth it.


----------



## MacMan31

SleepyRhythms said:


> The Lyr 3 is not a good fit for your music preferences.  This is an engaging amp, sure, but it’s much better known for making music come off as intricately beautiful while increasing tonal weight a bit from the class A/B side of things.  Sound stage is pretty good, coming out ahead when it comes to layering depth.  It’s suited for stuff like Songbird by Eva Cassidy or This Love in the album Evo Sessions by Chlara.  Bass is more rounded and decently expansive while never really satisfying the itch for true bass heads.  The kind sounding treble has a little bit of that tube magic.  For me, most of the flavor from the stock 6SN7 is in the low end to lower mids giving vocals across the board a kind of glowing feeling.
> 
> Jot 2 is a completely different beast.  It’s authoritative, livelier, more punchy, faster, and stages in a more visceral way all around.  This is more up your alley for the music you prefer.  Sound stage is smaller (not claustrophobic by any means), but good lord in comparison to Schiit’s other offerings you will be amazed at how sounds just come out of no where from the combination of speed and slam.  Bass is waaaay more focused, more pronounced in slam, deeper in detail extension from top to bottom, and overall much better controlled.  Treble doesn’t have any harshness using the Elex so I’m betting there won’t be any fatigue issues using an 800s.  This amp has some serious character.  Pair it with a Modius for good value but Bifrost 2 is worth it.



Thanks for this post though I'm not the one you were replying to. I have the Lyr 3 as well as Valhalla 2 and I'm expecting a Jot 2 in a couple of days. I bought one used on CAM. My music tastes are mainly classic rock/pop, blues, jazz, classical, movie scores. Sometimes if I'm in the mood I will listen to more hard rock or dance type music. I much prefer instrumental music these days though. Is it better to stick with my tube amps compared to the Jot 2? If so is there an overall better SS amp for my taste in music?


----------



## jnak00

MacMan31 said:


> Thanks for this post though I'm not the one you were replying to. I have the Lyr 3 as well as Valhalla 2 and I'm expecting a Jot 2 in a couple of days. I bought one used on CAM. My music tastes are mainly classic rock/pop, blues, jazz, classical, movie scores. Sometimes if I'm in the mood I will listen to more hard rock or dance type music. I much prefer instrumental music these days though. Is it better to stick with my tube amps compared to the Jot 2? If so is there an overall better SS amp for my taste in music?



I use Bifrost2/Jot 2 with Aeolus and I think it's a great combo.  I also used it with HD6XX and that worked well too.  I personally think Jot 2 is a great SS amp - better than Asgard (which I also liked) and way better than Magnius, which I didn't really like.


----------



## MacMan31

jnak00 said:


> I use Bifrost2/Jot 2 with Aeolus and I think it's a great combo.  I also used it with HD6XX and that worked well too.  I personally think Jot 2 is a great SS amp - better than Asgard (which I also liked) and way better than Magnius, which I didn't really like.



I have the Bifrost 2 as my DAC. I really like the Aeolus. By far the most expensive headphones I have ever bought and I bought them used. But I'm thinking of selling them to fund a purchase of Auteur if one comes up used on CAM. I'm looking for a 4 pin XLR cable extender to give me some more slack when I'm sitting and listening. My setup is not on a desk.


----------



## SleepyRhythms

MacMan31 said:


> I have the Bifrost 2 as my DAC. I really like the Aeolus. By far the most expensive headphones I have ever bought and I bought them used. But I'm thinking of selling them to fund a purchase of Auteur if one comes up used on CAM. I'm looking for a 4 pin XLR cable extender to give me some more slack when I'm sitting and listening. My setup is not on a desk.


Aeolus are really good.  I brought mine to CanJam and my mind was totally blown listening to the Kenzie Ovation.  Now my end game is the Kenzie OG.  But if you want a step up from Valhalla 2, the Echo is pretty great.  Zach himself recommended it for a “budget” option.


----------



## SleepyRhythms

cdacosta said:


> Schiit emailed me back and said I can note that shipping address could be changing, which works for me.  Maybe I am fortunate (or not so fortunate depends on how you look at it) that I can hear even the slightest change or tweak to a system.   I broke down my system so it would be simple for home sale photos but in the included pic I just took I can hear the changes in the ISO-Puck mini footers and the exotic piece of wood on top of the amp.  I am surprised based on the cost of the Schiit gear how sensitive they are to cabling, mods and tweaks.


Ooooooooo how do you like the Jot 2 with the LCD-XC?  Can you make any comparisons to those headphones?  🙏


----------



## MacMan31

SleepyRhythms said:


> Aeolus are really good.  I brought mine to CanJam and my mind was totally blown listening to the Kenzie Ovation.  Now my end game is the Kenzie OG.  But if you want a step up from Valhalla 2, the Echo is pretty great.  Zach himself recommended it for a “budget” option.



That amp looks sweet. I have considered the Echo MKII but it's around $1,200 Canadian last I checked. Very rare to see it come up on the used market.


----------



## jnak00

MacMan31 said:


> I have the Bifrost 2 as my DAC. I really like the Aeolus. By far the most expensive headphones I have ever bought and I bought them used. But I'm thinking of selling them to fund a purchase of Auteur if one comes up used on CAM. I'm looking for a 4 pin XLR cable extender to give me some more slack when I'm sitting and listening. My setup is not on a desk.


The Auteur is a different sound. If you can, try before you buy. I know that’s hard in Canada. I listened to Auteur a while ago and am glad I stuck with the Aeolus.


----------



## SleepyRhythms

MacMan31 said:


> That amp looks sweet. I have considered the Echo MKII but it's around $1,200 Canadian last I checked. Very rare to see it come up on the used market.


At that price I’d just stick with a BHC.


----------



## eswng679 (Apr 5, 2022)

MacMan31 said:


> Thanks for this post though I'm not the one you were replying to. I have the Lyr 3 as well as Valhalla 2 and I'm expecting a Jot 2 in a couple of days. I bought one used on CAM. My music tastes are mainly classic rock/pop, blues, jazz, classical, movie scores. Sometimes if I'm in the mood I will listen to more hard rock or dance type music. I much prefer instrumental music these days though. Is it better to stick with my tube amps compared to the Jot 2? If so is there an overall better SS amp for my taste in music?


The RebelAmp may be an interesting SS amp alternative for your music library. I had one for a few months and it had a wider soundstage and instrument separation vs. the Jot 2. Mids were better but Jot 2 definitely slams harder in the bass dept. Unfortunately, I use inefficient planars and prefer to use them on a balanced setup so I sold the  RebelAmp. It was also massive...almost twice the size of the Jot 2 - so it ate up all the real estate on my desk.

If you can find one in the future, I'd definitely give it a try if the Jot 2 doesn't suit your tastes.

edit: Singxer SA1 could be the balanced version of the RebelAmp.


----------



## MacMan31

jnak00 said:


> The Auteur is a different sound. If you can, try before you buy. I know that’s hard in Canada. I listened to Auteur a while ago and am glad I stuck with the Aeolus.



I understand the Auteur is different. I've heard that the Auteur is like a "super HD600" while the Aeolus is like a "super HD650". Seeing as I have the HD6XX (650) I think I can agree when it comes to the Aeolus. Try before I buy would not be an option in Canada. At least not in the capital where I am. Does not seem like a large "audiophile" community here. 



SleepyRhythms said:


> At that price I’d just stick with a BHC.



Bottlehead Crack? I've been wanting one of those but I would need it to be pre-assembled. I have no way of putting together here. I've also considered a Tor Audio tube amp. But those are made by hand in the Ukraine so those may be much harder to come by now given the current situation over there. 



eswng679 said:


> The RebelAmp may be an interesting SS amp alternative for your music library. I had one for a few months and it had a wider soundstage and instrument separation vs. the Jot 2. Mids were better but Jot 2 definitely slams harder in the bass dept. Unfortunately, I use inefficient planars and prefer to use them on a balanced setup so I sold the  RebelAmp. It was also massive...almost twice the size of the Jot 2 - so it ate up all the real estate on my desk.
> 
> If you can find one in the future, I'd definitely give it a try if the Jot 2 doesn't suit your tastes.
> 
> edit: Singxer SA1 could be the balanced version of the RebelAmp.



I've wanted a Rebel Amp for quite a while now. I've also looked at the Singxer as well. I'll see how it goes with the Jot 2 but I'll keep an eye out for those other ones.


----------



## SleepyRhythms

MacMan31 said:


> I understand the Auteur is different. I've heard that the Auteur is like a "super HD600" while the Aeolus is like a "super HD650". Seeing as I have the HD6XX (650) I think I can agree when it comes to the Aeolus. Try before I buy would not be an option in Canada. At least not in the capital where I am. Does not seem like a large "audiophile" community here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get pre built Cracks on Etsy for $400


----------



## MacMan31

SleepyRhythms said:


> You can get pre built Cracks on Etsy for $400



Are they all they're crack-ed up to be?


----------



## SleepyRhythms

MacMan31 said:


> Are they all they're crack-ed up to be?


BHC is the real deal for lush sounding entry level OTL.  😁


----------



## SleepyRhythms (Apr 5, 2022)

MacMan31 said:


> Are they all they're crack-ed up to be?


I’ve heard it’s full of that classic gooey warmth tubes are known for.


----------



## RickB

SleepyRhythms said:


> You can get pre built Cracks on Etsy for $400


That's only for the labor. The kit is extra.


----------



## SleepyRhythms

RickB said:


> That's only for the labor. The kit is extra.


Oh damn.  Never knew.


----------



## Iron-Buddha

For anyone with issues with the DAC on system wake on a PC, after some digging, I had to boot into BIOS and turn on USB charging on system sleep.    Apparently my MSI motherboard was cutting power off on sleep no matter what the Windows settings where.

Otherwise, I'm very happy with the Jot2.   The ability to mute the line out really made it the hub for my desktop.   The ES DAC sounds pretty good too.   I can't parse out what the DAC is doing vs. the amp section, but the combined output from the Jot2 is very enjoyable and strikes a nice balance of detail and warmth.  Sounds great with my iFi phono and turntable too.


----------



## MacMan31

So I have gotten my Jot 2. Just trying it out now with my HD6XX via balanced cable. The Jot 2 is paired with the BF2 via RCA (I do have XLR cables I can switch to later). I did try the SE headphone out at first just to hear how it sounds I do think the balanced out is better but that's likely the point. But I do need a longer cable for my headphones plus an XLR cable for my ZMF. Is there a 4 pin XLR extension cable I can buy?


----------



## cdacosta

SleepyRhythms said:


> Ooooooooo how do you like the Jot 2 with the LCD-XC?  Can you make any comparisons to those headphones?  🙏


Actually I am extremely happy with my current setup.  Which includes A tube stage between Modius and Jot 2 powering the 2021 model of LCD-XC balanced.  But when it comes to the LCD-XC without EQ they are to neutral for me.  With EQ they are awesome for the genres I listen to. 

And just to note, when EQ is applied, especially when boosting bass and adjusting pre-amp settings to prevent clipping, the LCD-XC needs power.  A one or two watt amp will not drive them to their full potential.  Asgard 3 was good enough, Jot 2 balanced is a bit better. 

It has been a bit since I have listened to Zach’s offerings so hard for me to compare being that audio memory is not reliable.    As for comparisons I have not heard the Verity lineup. But from what I remember the lower lines felt pleasantly listenable but did not make me want to own them.


----------



## SleepyRhythms

MacMan31 said:


> So I have gotten my Jot 2. Just trying it out now with my HD6XX via balanced cable. The Jot 2 is paired with the BF2 via RCA (I do have XLR cables I can switch to later). I did try the SE headphone out at first just to hear how it sounds I do think the balanced out is better but that's likely the point. But I do need a longer cable for my headphones plus an XLR cable for my ZMF. Is there a 4 pin XLR extension cable I can buy?


Ninja Audiophile Cables is my go to


----------



## MacMan31

SleepyRhythms said:


> Ninja Audiophile Cables is my go to



Thanks for the recommendation. They seem to be nice cables but they don't have what I am looking for. I already have an XLR balance cable for my HD6XX. But it's not comfortably long enough. I'm trying to find an extension for it.


----------



## jcdreamer

MacMan31 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. They seem to be nice cables but they don't have what I am looking for. I already have an XLR balance cable for my HD6XX. But it's not comfortably long enough. I'm trying to find an extension for it.


Hart Audio maybe your solution.  I have no experience of dealing with them.


----------



## MacMan31

jcdreamer said:


> Hart Audio maybe your solution.  I have no experience of dealing with them.



I have one of their cables plus some adapters. I like their system but the cable had some very noticeable microphonics which made it unusable for me.


----------



## inmytaxi

MacMan31 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. They seem to be nice cables but they don't have what I am looking for. I already have an XLR balance cable for my HD6XX. But it's not comfortably long enough. I'm trying to find an extension for it.


I thought that looked familiar. I have two pairs I got from the same vendor off Etsy.


----------



## MacMan31

So I'm currently comparing my Valhalla 2 and Jot 2. The Valhalla 2 has aftermarket JJ Gold tubes. The DAC is the Bifrost 2. Headphones are the HD6XX. I actually have not tried my Aeolus yet for this comparison. To be honest I don't really hear a big difference if any. There may be a slight softness with the Valhalla 2 because it's a tube amp. However swapping between them I did not hear a big difference. That being said when I first started using the Jot 2 I did notice a big difference when it comes to sound or instrument separation. It was almost like there was too much separation which made the music sound disjointed. Balanced on the Jot 2 does sound better than SE but I'm sure that is intentional. I am going to get some "upgraded" headphone cables from here soon. https://www.audiophileninja.com 

This setup is temporary as I'm still playing around with my room setup.


----------



## Luckyleo

MacMan31 said:


> So I'm currently comparing my Valhalla 2 and Jot 2. The Valhalla 2 has aftermarket JJ Gold tubes. The DAC is the Bifrost 2. Headphones are the HD6XX. I actually have not tried my Aeolus yet for this comparison. To be honest I don't really hear a big difference if any. There may be a slight softness with the Valhalla 2 because it's a tube amp. However swapping between them I did not hear a big difference. That being said when I first started using the Jot 2 I did notice a big difference when it comes to sound or instrument separation. It was almost like there was too much separation which made the music sound disjointed. Balanced on the Jot 2 does sound better than SE but I'm sure that is intentional. I am going to get some "upgraded" headphone cables from here soon. https://www.audiophileninja.com
> 
> This setup is temporary as I'm still playing around with my room setup.


Funny coincidence.  I'm doing the same thing.  Have a Bifrost2/Lokius/Jot2/Valhalla2 stack listening with the HD6xx.  Have both amps set on high gain.  Have sound @ 75 db for both.  In my comparisons, I find much as what you describe @MacMan31.  Some softness and warmth with the Valhalla2 that I don't hear on the Jot2, but the differences are very minimal.  I really have to listen closely to hear these differences........I'm using the stock tubes.  May order some others for the tube rolling experience.


----------



## MacMan31

Luckyleo said:


> Funny coincidence.  I'm doing the same thing.  Have a Bifrost2/Lokius/Jot2/Valhalla2 stack listening with the HD6xx.  Have both amps set on high gain.  Have sound @ 75 db for both.  In my comparisons, I find much as what you describe @MacMan31.  Some softness and warmth with the Valhalla2 that I don't hear on the Jot2, but the differences are very minimal.  I really have to listen closely to hear these differences........I'm using the stock tubes.  May order some others for the tube rolling experience.



I was looking at getting a Lokius. It's a 4-6 week wait time on the Schiit website. I'm using low gain for both amps and I don't need to go to "12 o'clock" on the volume dial.  I don't know how to measure the sound in dB though. Seems both amps need a warm up time though. Neither plays sound instantly when turned on although I guess that would make sense for the Valhalla 2. I've not thought of switching between low and high gain to see if I hear a difference between them.


----------



## SleepyRhythms (Apr 25, 2022)

MacMan31 said:


> So I'm currently comparing my Valhalla 2 and Jot 2. The Valhalla 2 has aftermarket JJ Gold tubes. The DAC is the Bifrost 2. Headphones are the HD6XX. I actually have not tried my Aeolus yet for this comparison. To be honest I don't really hear a big difference if any. There may be a slight softness with the Valhalla 2 because it's a tube amp. However swapping between them I did not hear a big difference. That being said when I first started using the Jot 2 I did notice a big difference when it comes to sound or instrument separation. It was almost like there was too much separation which made the music sound disjointed. Balanced on the Jot 2 does sound better than SE but I'm sure that is intentional. I am going to get some "upgraded" headphone cables from here soon. https://www.audiophileninja.com
> 
> This setup is temporary as I'm still playing around with my room setup.  Btw if you have old stock pads on the Aeolus the new lamb skin universe are significantly better.


Valhalla 2 is a very transparent tube amp.  You could try something different like an Echo if you want to step up.  Zach recommends it as an entry level OTL with his headphones.


----------



## Luckyleo

MacMan31 said:


> I was looking at getting a Lokius. It's a 4-6 week wait time on the Schiit website. I'm using low gain for both amps and I don't need to go to "12 o'clock" on the volume dial.  I don't know how to measure the sound in dB though. Seems both amps need a warm up time though. Neither plays sound instantly when turned on although I guess that would make sense for the Valhalla 2. I've not thought of switching between low and high gain to see if I hear a difference between them.


for sound matching I use this.  Helpful when A/B ing two Amps.  Under $20

https://www.amazon.com/BAFX-Product...d=1650900566&sprefix=sound+db+,aps,86&sr=8-19


----------



## MacMan31

SleepyRhythms said:


> Valhalla 2 is a very transparent tube amp.  You could try something different like an Echo if you want to step up.  Zach recommends it as an entry level OTL with his headphones.



I've looked at the Echo. Seems impossible to find on the used market and brand new it's around $1200 Canadian last I checked.


----------



## SleepyRhythms

MacMan31 said:


> I've looked at the Echo. Seems impossible to find on the used market and brand new it's around $1200 Canadian last I checked.


Yeah at that price a Crack might be the better option.  Very steep cost considering I paid $700 for the OG which barely sounds different.


----------



## MacMan31

SleepyRhythms said:


> Yeah at that price a Crack might be the better option.  Very steep cost considering I paid $700 for the OG which barely sounds different.



I would love to get a BH Crack but I'd need it to be pre-built. I don't really have the space or tools to do it myself. I failed shop class in high school. Though to be fair that's probably just cause I was lazy.


----------



## Xerosnake90

MacMan31 said:


> I was looking at getting a Lokius. It's a 4-6 week wait time on the Schiit website. I'm using low gain for both amps and I don't need to go to "12 o'clock" on the volume dial.  I don't know how to measure the sound in dB though. Seems both amps need a warm up time though. Neither plays sound instantly when turned on although I guess that would make sense for the Valhalla 2. I've not thought of switching between low and high gain to see if I hear a difference between them.


Don't bother with the Lokius. It is not transparent as they claim and will collapse your Soundstage. Valhalla 2 isn't great either, to be honest


----------



## MacMan31

Xerosnake90 said:


> Don't bother with the Lokius. It is not transparent as they claim and will collapse your Soundstage. Valhalla 2 isn't great either, to be honest



So what would you recommend? The Valhalla 2 sounds really good to be so far. I've had numerous different amps along my journey. Right now I have the Jot 2, Val 2, Lyr 3 but I've also had others like THX 789, Marantz HD-DAC1, Topping DX7S, Drop O2 amp.


----------



## Xerosnake90

MacMan31 said:


> So what would you recommend? The Valhalla 2 sounds really good to be so far. I've had numerous different amps along my journey. Right now I have the Jot 2, Val 2, Lyr 3 but I've also had others like THX 789, Marantz HD-DAC1, Topping DX7S, Drop O2 amp.


For EQ I'd suggest learning Peace Apo on windows and using oratory 1990 eq settings. Tube amp you want an OTL to really get that flavor, not a hybrid. I use the Echo which is good for an entry level tube amp. I bought mine used in the classifieds for $650 and I've seen it go down to $500


----------



## MacMan31

Xerosnake90 said:


> For EQ I'd suggest learning Peace Apo on windows and using oratory 1990 eq settings. Tube amp you want an OTL to really get that flavor, not a hybrid. I use the Echo which is good for an entry level tube amp. I bought mine used in the classifieds for $650 and I've seen it go down to $500



I thought the Valhalla 2 is an OTL amp? Prices are higher here in Canada. I can't see an Echo MKII being less than $800 used up here. But I did see this. https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/det...udio-espressivo-mk1-tube-amp-local-preferred/


----------



## jonathan c

MacMan31 said:


> I thought the Valhalla 2 is an OTL amp? Prices are higher here in Canada. I can't see an Echo MKII being less than $800 used up here. But I did see this. https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/det...udio-espressivo-mk1-tube-amp-local-preferred/


The Valhalla 2 is OTL, with SS rectification (AC to DC), and _low_ output impedance (3.5 ohms, low gain; 14.0 ohms, high gain). Valhalla 2 can drive exceedingly well lower impedance headphones such as: Audeze LCD-X, Focal Clear, Gjallarhorn GH50 JM Edition, Grados.


----------



## SleepyRhythms

MacMan31 said:


> So what would you recommend? The Valhalla 2 sounds really good to be so far. I've had numerous different amps along my journey. Right now I have the Jot 2, Val 2, Lyr 3 but I've also had others like THX 789, Marantz HD-DAC1, Topping DX7S, Drop O2 amp.


ROON parametric EQ my friend


----------



## Xerosnake90

MacMan31 said:


> I thought the Valhalla 2 is an OTL amp? Prices are higher here in Canada. I can't see an Echo MKII being less than $800 used up here. But I did see this. https://www.canuckaudiomart.com/det...udio-espressivo-mk1-tube-amp-local-preferred/


If I'm not mistaken the Echo replaced the espressivo. From what I know it was well regarded. FA seems to be quite stellar in general


----------



## SleepyRhythms

Xerosnake90 said:


> If I'm not mistaken the Echo replaced the espressivo. From what I know it was well regarded. FA seems to be quite stellar in general


Yeah, they have a unique synergy with Focal.  The Elex and Utopia in particular.  I also liked the Clears on it but the bass bumped up a little.


----------



## Luckyleo

Xerosnake90 said:


> If I'm not mistaken the Echo replaced the espressivo. From what I know it was well regarded. FA seems to be quite stellar in general


Yes, you are correct.  I have the Espressivo and love it and don't mind that it is no longer the latest greatest.....  I have compared it to the Valhalla2 and the Feliks Audio has that tube warmth and syrupy richness of a tube amp.  If you want something completely different than a SS amp, then maybe the V2 isn't for you.  V2 seems to me to be a refinement of SS sound.  Taming it, and making it warmer, but not like a traditional OTL tube amp (IMHO/YMMV).


----------



## GumbyDammit223

MacMan31 said:


> I was looking at getting a Lokius. It's a 4-6 week wait time on the Schiit website. I'm using low gain for both amps and I don't need to go to "12 o'clock" on the volume dial.  I don't know how to measure the sound in dB though. Seems both amps need a warm up time though. Neither plays sound instantly when turned on although I guess that would make sense for the Valhalla 2. I've not thought of switching between low and high gain to see if I hear a difference between them.


To measure sound pressure levels (SPL) on the cheap, download a SPL meter for your phone.  Get it running and put your phone flat on your desk.  Slip one headphone cup over your phone's microphone and press down to form a sound seal against ambient noise.  It'll give you a  decent ballpark number.  I did that and cranked up the volume until it read a steady 85 dB and then put the HP on to see how loud that was,  Holy crap that was loud to me!  Now I know what a relatively safe sound level is.


----------



## jonathan c

Luckyleo said:


> Yes, you are correct.  I have the Espressivo and love it and don't mind that it is no longer the latest greatest.....  I have compared it to the Valhalla2 and the Feliks Audio has that tube warmth and syrupy richness of a tube amp.  If you want something completely different than a SS amp, then maybe the V2 isn't for you.  V2 seems to me to be a refinement of SS sound.  Taming it, and making it warmer, but not like a traditional OTL tube amp (IMHO/YMMV).


The low output impedance (producing a higher ‘damping’ factor) is _one_ reason for the absence of traditional tube sound in Valhalla 2.


----------



## MacMan31

Luckyleo said:


> Yes, you are correct.  I have the Espressivo and love it and don't mind that it is no longer the latest greatest.....  I have compared it to the Valhalla2 and the Feliks Audio has that tube warmth and syrupy richness of a tube amp.  If you want something completely different than a SS amp, then maybe the V2 isn't for you.  V2 seems to me to be a refinement of SS sound.  Taming it, and making it warmer, but not like a traditional OTL tube amp (IMHO/YMMV).



Well the Espressivo just dropped to $450 (CAD). Is it worth grabbing at that price? Seems to use the same type of tubes as the Valhalla 2.


----------



## Neweymatt

GumbyDammit223 said:


> To measure sound pressure levels (SPL) on the cheap, download a SPL meter for your phone.  Get it running and put your phone flat on your desk.  Slip one headphone cup over your phone's microphone and press down to form a sound seal against ambient noise.  It'll give you a  decent ballpark number.  I did that and cranked up the volume until it read a steady 85 dB and then put the HP on to see how loud that was,  Holy crap that was loud to me!  Now I know what a relatively safe sound level is.


This is an excellent PSA that should probably be shared more widely, thanks so much!

What app did you use for this?  I found the free NIOSH one published by the CDC.  Put my phone flat on my desk, and covered the microphone with the ear cup of several of my headphones.  Didn't press it down too far, as I was trying to keep the transducer about the same distance as it would be if I was wearing the headphone.

I found that my 'loud' is about 75-80db, and that 85db is usually uncomfortable enough that I would have turned the volume knob down anyway, even if I had not known that I was approaching ear-damage territory.


----------



## emorrison33

I'm fooling around today with the Jot 2.  I'm running my A&K SR25 (line out maxed) into my Vali 2 (pre-amp) out to my Jot 2.  What volume should I be setting the Vali 2 at? I have it at 1 o'clock, and use the pot on the Jot to control the volume.   Is there any difference if I use the Jot as the pre-amp into the Vali?  My reasoning for using the Vali 2 first is most of my headphones are low ohms.  Just running my DAC through the Vali 2 out to my headphones,  I can't get move the volume much past 10 before I blow my ears out.


----------



## jnak00

emorrison33 said:


> I'm fooling around today with the Jot 2.  I'm running my A&K SR25 (line out maxed) into my Vali 2 (pre-amp) out to my Jot 2.  What volume should I be setting the Vali 2 at? I have it at 1 o'clock, and use the pot on the Jot to control the volume.   Is there any difference if I use the Jot as the pre-amp into the Vali?  My reasoning for using the Vali 2 first is most of my headphones are low ohms.  Just running my DAC through the Vali 2 out to my headphones,  I can't get move the volume much past 10 before I blow my ears out.



So you're just using the Vali to attenuate the volume going into the Jot, so you have better volume control?  I would say set the Vali volume as high as possible while still giving yourself enough room on the Jot's volume control.  

I wouldn't go from the Jot to the Vali - the volume pot on the Jot is much better than the Vali's so I'd recommend using the Jot as your final volume control and leaving the Vali fixed.

Is there a problem running the Vali below 10:00?  I don't have a Vali any more, but I think I normally ran it around 8:30-8:45 or so.


----------



## emorrison33

jnak00 said:


> So you're just using the Vali to attenuate the volume going into the Jot, so you have better volume control?  I would say set the Vali volume as high as possible while still giving yourself enough room on the Jot's volume control.
> 
> I wouldn't go from the Jot to the Vali - the volume pot on the Jot is much better than the Vali's so I'd recommend using the Jot as your final volume control and leaving the Vali fixed.
> 
> Is there a problem running the Vali below 10:00?  I don't have a Vali any more, but I think I normally ran it around 8:30-8:45 or so.


I'm trying to get some tube flavor into the Jot 2.  Just fooling around really.
No issue running the volume on the Vali 2 at 10am.  I'm usually at 8:45-9 myself.  Just seems with other amps I have, I have more play with the volume before things get too loud.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Luckyleo

MacMan31 said:


> Well the Espressivo just dropped to $450 (CAD). Is it worth grabbing at that price? Seems to use the same type of tubes as the Valhalla 2.


In my opinion that this a GREAT deal!  I think I paid $1,500 USD for mine new a couple years ago.  I'm quite impressed with them.


----------



## GumbyDammit223

Neweymatt said:


> This is an excellent PSA that should probably be shared more widely, thanks so much!
> 
> What app did you use for this?  I found the free NIOSH one published by the CDC.  Put my phone flat on my desk, and covered the microphone with the ear cup of several of my headphones.  Didn't press it down too far, as I was trying to keep the transducer about the same distance as it would be if I was wearing the headphone.
> 
> I found that my 'loud' is about 75-80db, and that 85db is usually uncomfortable enough that I would have turned the volume knob down anyway, even if I had not known that I was approaching ear-damage territory.


I'm just using one called "Sound Meter" by "Smart Tools" for Android.  Nothing fancy.  I will look into the one you found - maybe a bit more reputable?  Yeah, it was an eye opener for me to see how "loud" something at 85dB really was.  Having not experienced many rock concerts to damage my hearing, I have been exposed to enough recreational gunfire early on that could have done some damage.  Thankfully not though as per the hearing test I had last year.  Still, it's _very_ good to know where the limits are!


----------



## Smoothstereo

emorrison33 said:


> I'm fooling around today with the Jot 2.  I'm running my A&K SR25 (line out maxed) into my Vali 2 (pre-amp) out to my Jot 2.  What volume should I be setting the Vali 2 at? I have it at 1 o'clock, and use the pot on the Jot to control the volume.   Is there any difference if I use the Jot as the pre-amp into the Vali?  My reasoning for using the Vali 2 first is most of my headphones are low ohms.  Just running my DAC through the Vali 2 out to my headphones,  I can't get move the volume much past 10 before I blow my ears out.





emorrison33 said:


> I'm trying to get some tube flavor into the Jot 2.  Just fooling around really.
> No issue running the volume on the Vali 2 at 10am.  I'm usually at 8:45-9 myself.  Just seems with other amps I have, I have more play with the volume before things get too loud.  Thanks for the advice!


I have been doing that as well, where I am feeding my Bifrost2 SE out to the Vali2 (as a tube buffer) and from there SE out to the Jot2. I max out the volume pot of the Vali2 and set Low gain. Then I use the Jot2 4pin Xlr hp out with the SE input and use Jot2's volume knob for master control. It adds some tube flavor for sure. 

Over the last year, I bought a dedicated tube buffer in place of the Vali2 and its even better. I still have my Vali2 used for other hp duties. Since my BF2 is also connected to my Jot2 via balance interconnects, I can still enjoy an all Solid State playback with the flick of the Jot2 input switch. It's nice to have options.


----------



## emorrison33

Smoothstereo said:


> I have been doing that as well, where I am feeding my Bifrost2 SE out to the Vali2 (as a tube buffer) and from there SE out to the Jot2. I max out the volume pot of the Vali2 and set Low gain. Then I use the Jot2 4pin Xlr hp out with the SE input and use Jot2's volume knob for master control. It adds some tube flavor for sure.
> 
> Over the last year, I bought a dedicated tube buffer in place of the Vali2 and its even better. I still have my Vali2 used for other hp duties. Since my BF2 is also connected to my Jot2 via balance interconnects, I can still enjoy an all Solid State playback with the flick of the Jot2 input switch. It's nice to have options.


Thanks!  I know this is the Jot thread, but this Vali 2 is a nice little amp!  I am getting some tubeyness in my Jot 2 now!  I have the Bifrost 2 in my main upstairs rig, with a Lokius and the Burson Soloist 3XP.  I may hook up the Vali 2 single ended, either as the preamp into the Burson, or just as the amp from the Bifrost 2 and see what happens!


----------



## Xerosnake90

MacMan31 said:


> Well the Espressivo just dropped to $450 (CAD). Is it worth grabbing at that price? Seems to use the same type of tubes as the Valhalla 2.


I would snatch it up immediately. Schiit prides the Valhalla 2 as a tube amp that doesn't sound tubey, I think that's the best part


----------



## eswng679

emorrison33 said:


> Thanks!  I know this is the Jot thread, but this Vali 2 is a nice little amp!  I am getting some tubeyness in my Jot 2 now!  I have the Bifrost 2 in my main upstairs rig, with a Lokius and the Burson Soloist 3XP.  I may hook up the Vali 2 single ended, either as the preamp into the Burson, or just as the amp from the Bifrost 2 and see what happens!


How do you find the Jot 2 vs. Burson 3xp? I've had a few opportunities to purchase a unit on the used market, but have never brought myself to pull the trigger. 
On paper, they are very similar and I am not sold on the improvements whilst being double the price of the Jot 2. 

For reference, I am running a Bifrost 2 as a DAC.


----------



## emorrison33 (Apr 26, 2022)

eswng679 said:


> How do you find the Jot 2 vs. Burson 3xp? I've had a few opportunities to purchase a unit on the used market, but have never brought myself to pull the trigger.
> On paper, they are very similar and I am not sold on the improvements whilst being double the price of the Jot 2.
> 
> For reference, I am running a Bifrost 2 as a DAC.


I've only had the Burson for 3 or 4 weeks, but I think I prefer it over the Jot 2.  Soundstage width is the same, but the Soloist seems deeper front to back.  The highs are more extended on the Burson, but some recordings, I think the Soloist is a little too much in the treble. I added the 3a supercharger last week, and that seemed to tame the treble a little.  The bass is more precise on the Soloist...more detailed, but about the same as the Jot 2.  I think overall the Soloist has a little more of everything.  $800 more? Yea, I don't know.  I am happy I purchased the Soloist, and prefer it over the Jot 2.  I think this is a perfect example of diminishing returns.  If you want a little more out of your HP system, and have $1200, then yes, I'd recommend the Burson.  But your not missing out on much if you stay with the Jot 2.  I think I prefer the single ended on the Jot though, but upstairs in my main listening area, I don't use single ended HP's that often.  Downstairs, when I'm working from home a few days a week, I use the Vali 2 or the Jot 2. The Jot 2 is a really good amp for $400! That's my humble opinion


----------



## MacMan31

Xerosnake90 said:


> I would snatch it up immediately. Schiit prides the Valhalla 2 as a tube amp that doesn't sound tubey, I think that's the best part



Well wouldn't it make sense for a tube amp to sound "tubey"? So do you think I should grab the Espressivo and sell the Valhalla 2? I also have a Lyr 3 as well.


----------



## KrauserX91

I was thinking to get a tube amp for my future Atrium and I was wondering what's the point to get Valhalla 2 if is a tube amp made to sound like an SS (that was my conclusion reading the item description on schiit webpage). I want that syrup sound people talking about a true tube amp.


----------



## tincanear

emorrison33 said:


> I'm fooling around today with the Jot 2.  I'm running my A&K SR25 (line out maxed) into my Vali 2 (pre-amp) out to my Jot 2.  What volume should I be setting the Vali 2 at? I have it at 1 o'clock, and use the pot on the Jot to control the volume.   Is there any difference if I use the Jot as the pre-amp into the Vali?  My reasoning for using the Vali 2 first is most of my headphones are low ohms.  Just running my DAC through the Vali 2 out to my headphones,  I can't get move the volume much past 10 before I blow my ears out.


Vali 2 should have a rear panel gain switch, using the "low gain" setting will improve the low level volume adjustments.


----------



## SleepyRhythms

KrauserX91 said:


> I was thinking to get a tube amp for my future Atrium and I was wondering what's the point to get Valhalla 2 if is a tube amp made to sound like an SS (that was my conclusion reading the item description on schiit webpage). I want that syrup sound people talking about a true tube amp.


The Crack definitely has that.


----------



## KrauserX91

SleepyRhythms said:


> The Crack definitely has that.


The problem is that you have to build it yourself xD


----------



## Neweymatt

Smoothstereo said:


> I have been doing that as well, where I am feeding my Bifrost2 SE out to the Vali2 (as a tube buffer) and from there SE out to the Jot2. I max out the volume pot of the Vali2 and set Low gain. Then I use the Jot2 4pin Xlr hp out with the SE input and use Jot2's volume knob for master control. It adds some tube flavor for sure.
> 
> Over the last year, I bought a dedicated tube buffer in place of the Vali2 and its even better. I still have my Vali2 used for other hp duties. Since my BF2 is also connected to my Jot2 via balance interconnects, I can still enjoy an all Solid State playback with the flick of the Jot2 input switch. It's nice to have options.


I run my setup similar to this, except I've got a SYS between the BF2 and Vali2+, so I can control volume there and also sometimes use one of my DAPs.  The HiBy RS6, btw, does a great job replicating the type of sound you get from the BF2/Jot while on the go..

What dedicated tube buffer is that you've got?  I love the Vali2+, but it could be time to relocate it elsewhere around the house, or pair it up with the Asgard3 again..


----------



## Smoothstereo

Neweymatt said:


> I run my setup similar to this, except I've got a SYS between the BF2 and Vali2+, so I can control volume there and also sometimes use one of my DAPs.  The HiBy RS6, btw, does a great job replicating the type of sound you get from the BF2/Jot while on the go..
> 
> What dedicated tube buffer is that you've got?  I love the Vali2+, but it could be time to relocate it elsewhere around the house, or pair it up with the Asgard3 again..


I bought the Black Ice Audio FOZ SS-X tube buffer/soundstage expander in place of the Vali2. The FOZ SS-X is a neat piece of gear. It allows you to adjust the bass and soundstage size. It so revealing where when I tube roll, I can easily hear the differences of each tube's sonic character. It is a single tube unit, thus cheaper to tube roll. Worth checking out if you want to add some tube flavor in your established chain.


----------



## emorrison33

tincanear said:


> Vali 2 should have a rear panel gain switch, using the "low gain" setting will improve the low level volume adjustments.


Thanks!  Yea, I don't think I have ever used high gain, other than to test it out.  Even with the HD6XX I use low gain.


----------



## Xerosnake90

MacMan31 said:


> Well wouldn't it make sense for a tube amp to sound "tubey"? So do you think I should grab the Espressivo and sell the Valhalla 2? I also have a Lyr 3 as well.


Well yea, but the Valhalla 2 is marketed as a tube amp that does sound like a tube amp lol. It says so on the product page description. Lyr 3 is the better product for sure but is also not going to give you much of that Tube amp flavor

I would absolutely choose the Espressivo over the Vali 2


----------



## raindownthunda

KrauserX91 said:


> The *best part* is that you *get* to build it yourself xD


FTFY


----------



## helloh3adfi

Jotunheim got the Preamp on/off switch. So if I turn on the preamp to hear from speakers, would I hear both from headphones and speakers at the same time?


----------



## cdacosta

helloh3adfi said:


> Jotunheim got the Preamp on/off switch. So if I turn on the preamp to hear from speakers, would I hear both from headphones and speakers at the same time?


Yes, both outputs at the same time.


----------



## helloh3adfi

cdacosta said:


> Yes, both outputs at the same time.


Thanks. I don't like it though. It could be useful for burning in headphones, but then again consumes more energy when not needed.


----------



## cdacosta

helloh3adfi said:


> Thanks. I don't like it though. It could be useful for burning in headphones, but then again consumes more energy when not needed.


Is what it is. Lol


----------



## helloh3adfi (May 8, 2022)

I tried a Burson Conductor 3XP. There I liked the smoother sounding and less harsh treble on my Hifiman. Will I get something similar with a Jotunheim 2?


----------



## Xerosnake90

helloh3adfi said:


> I tried a Burson Conductor 3XP. There I liked the smoother sounding and less harsh treble on my Hifiman. Will I get something similar with a Jotunheim 2?


Yea but considering it's 1/3rd of the price don't expect it to be as good. I used Jot 2 with XS and Arya v2 and it sounded good


----------



## helloh3adfi

Xerosnake90 said:


> Yea but considering it's 1/3rd of the price don't expect it to be as good. I used Jot 2 with XS and Arya v2 and it sounded good


Higher price -> higher grade components. Buuut it's still no guarantee for better audio experience.

What sound signature can I expect from the Jotunheim 2 compared to other amps (such as Topping)?


----------



## Xerosnake90

helloh3adfi said:


> Higher price -> higher grade components. Buuut it's still no guarantee for better audio experience.
> 
> What sound signature can I expect from the Jotunheim 2 compared to other amps (such as Topping)?


The gap from $400 to $1200 is a pretty big one so it's safe to say the Jot 2 will not be outperforming the Burson. 

That said you get a nice V shape out of the Jot 2. Lots of good sub bass, slam, dynamics are somewhat lacking and staging isn't huge but not intimate either. The highs start off a bit harsh but gets airy and slightly smooths off the rough edge. 

IMO Balanced is the way to go especially with current hungry Planars


----------



## helloh3adfi (May 9, 2022)

Xerosnake90 said:


> That said you get a nice V shape out of the Jot 2. Lots of good sub bass, slam, dynamics are somewhat lacking and staging isn't huge but not intimate either. The highs start off a bit harsh but gets airy and slightly smooths off the rough edge.


Thanks. I don't really want a V shape. Unfortunately the Conductor only got USB or digital inputs, no analog balanced. I would need to buy the more expensive one, but **** that it's too expensive. Maybe a Soloist will do?


----------



## Xerosnake90

helloh3adfi said:


> Thanks. I don't really want a V shape. Unfortunately the Conductor only got USB or digital inputs, no analog balanced. I would need to buy the more expensive one, but **** that it's too expensive. Maybe a Soloist will do?


Soloist 3xp is usually the go to for people using the Arya so if you're in the Hifiman family you'll be ok


----------



## buson160man (Jun 5, 2022)

parasubvert said:


> For what it’s worth, my Jot2 black no mod is still on back order from 3/31.


I am sure you finally got your Jottenheim 2 unit by now. I like mine it works well for me with my bifrost 2 dac in my desk top set up.  In my previous thread I edited it today to reflect how my set up is responding to a lot of tweaks that I have implemented in my set up. The tweaks in total are not cheap but they are making a pretty noticeable improvement in my desk top set ups sonic performance.


----------



## cdacosta

buson160man said:


> In my previous thread I edited it today to reflect how my set up is responding to a lot of tweaks that I have implemented in my set up. The tweaks in total are not cheap but they are making a pretty noticeable improvement in my desk top set ups sonic performance.


I also have a Jot 2 mated with a Modius running balanced.  I am curious as to what tweaks you have done that have increased sonic performance?  Can you please provide a link to the thread you mentioned?  I have incorporated a lot of the tweaks and then some to the headphone setup I use in my main reference home system that have yielded fantastic results.  Although I have only gotten serious with headphone setups within the last 1.5 years I am amazed at the sonic reproduction possible for the money.  ROI is awesome compared to a home setup reference system.  Thanks!


----------



## helloh3adfi (Jun 6, 2022)

buson160man said:


> I am sure you finally got your Jottenheim 2 unit by now. I like mine it works well for me with my bifrost 2 dac in my desk top set up.  In my previous thread I edited it today to reflect how my set up is responding to a lot of tweaks that I have implemented in my set up. The tweaks in total are not cheap but they are making a pretty noticeable improvement in my desk top set ups sonic performance.


Hey dude, I'm also interested in how to pimp a Jot2. Plz give some info.


----------



## cdacosta

I will contribute what I have done to tweak my Jot 2.  Since this is a Jot 2 thread I will just stick to the Jot 2.  But when tweaking a system, noise floor is reduced more and more as every part of the system is addressed, which includes power (which is usually overlooked and underestimated), cabling, vibration control, optimizing/tweaking each of the components and connections.  

Anyone that just wants to plug gear together and listen then employing tweaks and modding gear is not for them.  Usually only serious hobbyists and audiophiles that want to take what they have to as far as they can even bother.  But for the serious hobbyists this is a very interesting endeavor that get to enjoy the fruits of their pursuit.  After enough tweaking a system is shockingly different than what it was stock or what one started with.    

What I would normally do with pre-owned gear or when a component is out of factory warranty I would upgrade caps, wiring and input/output connections.  But since I purchased the Jot 2 new I wanted to keep the warranty intact.  Below are the Four things I did to improve the Jot 2 performance.  The below are the same things I have done with my main Proceed and Mark Levinson gear in the past.

1) *Shield the transformer:* Shielded the transformer with TI-Shield.  The shield is grounded via a copper mechanical connection at the IEC which is next to the transformer.  TI-Shield is no longer manufactured or I cannot find a source for it .  I used to buy TI-Shield from Percy Audio.  So obviously another material now must be used.  What this does is reduce the EMI and other nasties that the transformer would radiate onto the rest of the amplifier.  

2) *Furutech Nano Liquid:* All mechanical connections within the system get this contact enhancement treatment.  The best contact enhancer for audio I have used the last 25 years.  Even the fuse holder contacts and fuse ends are treated.  The sonic difference is not subtle.  Probably one of the best inexpensive upgrades one can do easily to increase sonic performance.  As already mentioned the treatment is applied to "all" mechanical connections including any AC and signal contacts.   A couple of weeks ago I treated all mechanical connections inside my PC (except for the CPU) which I use for source.  The sonic performance improvement had me smiling for hours.  The basic idea for using contact enhancers and what the Furutech Nano Liquid is suppose to do is minimize electrical micro arcing.  I am not a expert in this area/subject but what I can say is after trying and experiencing this contact enhancer, nothing goes into my system(s) without the treatment first.  I purchased the Furutech Nano Liquid from VH-Audio.  I have tried just about all of the "audiophile grade" contact enhancers available in the last 2 decades and the Furutech is the best I have come across.  Cost is about $150 shipped and will treat an entire system and then some.

3) *Micro Vibration Dampening:* The best dampening material I have experienced is made by fo.Q.  I use two of their products, TA-102 and TA-32.  This is basically a dampening tape designed for audio use that has an adhesive on one side.  The TA-102 is thicker and stiffer.  TA-32 is used for when you need to bend like wrapping around cable, connectors or when the surface is not flat.  I have never seen fo.Q advertised, used mainly by audiophiles, high end audio manufacturers of cables, power conditioners, etc.  fo.Q is a Japanese company: http://www.foq.jp/foqhp_e/index.html
I found the lowest prices on eBay, very inexpensive, product comes shipped from Japan.  The uses are only limited by your imagination.  If you buy TA-102 or TA-32 hit me up and I can share where I have found the best uses are.  I have been using this material for at least 14 years.  In the Jot 2 I place a small 1/8" x 1/8" square piece of TA-102 on top all caps.  TA-102 on areas of the PC board that do not have contact traces.  Small strips of TA-102 on the transformer magnets, on the chassis walls by all connections, on the Alps volume pot.  TA-32 around the IEC inlet (and wrapped around male IEC portion of power cord), and pieces at the signal inputs and outputs.  The use of the fo.Q as mentioned above will lower noise floor quite a bit. Extremely effective controlling micro-vibration within the audio system.  Cost is about $60 a package shipped for either TA-102 or TA-32.  Here is a link to another thread that describes what I did with my Schitt Modius and fo.Q.  Includes a pic I took while applying the TA-102: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/which-tweaks-have-worked-for-you.139115/page-2#post-16983859

4) *Oyaide MWA-010T EMI tape: *  This stuff has an extremely strong effect, only use with power like at AC outlets, breaker panel, around power cords ends.  Way better than Stillpoints ERS paper.  With the Jot 2, each end of the Electroglide power cord is wrapped with Oyaide EMI tape which is plugged into a custom built isolation power line conditioner.  I paid $65 for a 5 meter roll of Oyaide EMI tape from eBay.  Comes shipped from Japan.     

Hope the above helps someone.  Any questions just ask.


----------



## buson160man (Jun 8, 2022)

helloh3adfi said:


> Hey dude, I'm also interested in how to pimp a Jot2. Plz give some info.


Well the list is long and probably a lot more expensive than what most people would spend. Also using heavy power cables on such light components can be an issue. But here goes. The exercise has been to wrench just about every inch out of what my Elac Naviis active speakers is capable of with my schiit desk top set up. I am using a Jottenheim 2 as a preamp to the Naviis active speakers balanced. I am using a bifrost 2 dac balanced in my desk top set up. the first tweak I tried with reasonable success was using Iso acoustic bronze isolation pucks under the Jottenheim2 and the Bifrost 2. I have had success using them in my main set up. Plus while not really inexpensive they are a lot cheaper than say the still points which I was not impressed by for a lot more. Next I tried a few power cords on both the jottenheim 2 and the Bifrost 2. In my quest to get the most out of my desk top I tried my audio sensibility Harmonic Technology ac-10 power cords on them and that really ramped up the performance. Of course it is ridiculous to use a 400 dollar plus power cable on a 400 dollar headphone amp/preamp and a 700 dac but I wanted to hear them with the best cables I have. By the way with a cable that stiff to prevent them from being pulled off the desk top and weigh them down for a good seating on the Isoacoustics pucks I use a couple of containers of coins to weigh the dac and preamp down. I imagine it probably damped the equipment case some as well but it worked. Next I used a pair of harmonic tech 2 meter power cables on the Elac Naviis active speakers. Wow that was a huge tweak the bass and dynamics and just about everything else was supercharged by that tweak. The speaker clarity improved as well. The last tweak I tried was pirating the shunyata parallel line plug filter from my main set up. That was a nice tweak the set up sounded more clean and just better in general. Oh I am using sound anchor 4 post stands for the desk top Elac Naviis active speakers which I use to use on pair of B&W column speakers I use to own. They are wider and deeper than the Elac Naviis but they work . I have them blue tacked to the stands. I presently use an Isotek ultra 6 outlet spike protector on my set up. My next tweak I am planning is to try my PS Audio Dectet Line conditioner from my main rig on my desk top set up but with the Harmonic tech cords being so stiff that they will not plug into the wall outlet behind my desk top I decided to order a longer Audio Sensibility Harmonic Tech AC-10 cord from them so it will reach the open side wall outlet on the side wall. If it works like it did in my main rig the sound on everything plugged into the PS Audio Dectet will improve noticeably. At that point I have to say I will have tried everything within reason to get the best out of my desk top rig with My Elac Naviis Active speakers, I also have to say some of the reservations I had about the Elac Naviis active speakers have been mostly silenced. I wish the Naviis were just a bit more extended in the treble but with the tweaks the clarity of the treble has improved so details seem to be a bit more resolved. The sound of the Elac Naviis is probably a bit warmer than totally neutral but on less than optimal sources and source material that can be a plus when sources are not.
 I have another longer power cable on order so I when it arrives I am going to try my PS Audio Dectet line conditioner on my desk top set up.
    So that is all for now.


----------



## cdacosta

buson160man said:


> Well the list is long and probably a lot more expensive than what most people would spend. Also using heavy power cables on such light components can be an issue. But here goes. The exercise has been to wrench just about every inch out of what my Elac Naviis active speakers is capable of with my schiit desk top set up. I am using a Jottenheim 2 as a preamp to the Naviis active speakers balanced. I am using a bifrost 2 dac balanced in my desk top set up. the first tweak I tried with reasonable success was using Iso acoustic bronze isolation pucks under the Jottenheim2 and the Bifrost 2. I have had success using them in my main set up. Plus while not really inexpensive they are a lot cheaper than say the still points which I was not impressed by for a lot more. Next I tried a few power cords on both the jottenheim 2 and the Bifrost 2. In my quest to get the most out of my desk top I tried my audio sensibility Harmonic Technology ac-10 power cords on them and that really ramped up the performance. Of course it is ridiculous to use a 400 dollar plus power cable on a 400 dollar headphone amp/preamp and a 700 dac but I wanted to hear them with the best cables I have. By the way with a cable that stiff to prevent them from being pulled off the desk top and weigh them down for a good seating on the Isoacoustics pucks I use a couple of containers of coins to weigh the dac and preamp down. I imagine it probably damped the equipment case some as well but it worked. Next I used a pair of harmonic tech 2 meter power cables on the Elac Naviis active speakers. Wow that was a huge tweak the bass and dynamics and just about everything else was supercharged by that tweak. The speaker clarity improved as well. The last tweak I tried was pirating the shunyata parallel line plug filter from my main set up. That was a nice tweak the set up sounded more clean and just better in general. Oh I am using sound anchor 4 post stands for the desk top Elac Naviis active speakers which I use to use on pair of B&W column speakers I use to own. They are wider and deeper than the Elac Naviis but they work . I have them blue tacked to the stands. I presently use an Isotek ultra 6 outlet spike protector on my set up. My next tweak I am planning is to try my PS Audio Dectet Line conditioner from my main rig on my desk top set up but with the Harmonic tech cords being so stiff that they will not plug into the wall outlet behind my desk top I decided to order a longer Audio Sensibility Harmonic Tech AC-10 cord from them so it will reach the open side wall outlet on the side wall. If it works like it did in my main rig the sound on everything plugged into the PS Audio Dectet will improve noticeably. At that point I have to say I will have tried everything within reason to get the best out of my desk top rig with My Elac Naviis Active speakers, I also have to say some of the reservations I had about the Elac Naviis active speakers have been mostly silenced. I wish the Naviis were just a bit more extended in the treble but with the tweaks the clarity of the treble has improved so details seem to be a bit more resolved. The sound of the Elac Naviis is probably a bit warmer than totally neutral but on less than optimal sources and source material that can be a plus when sources are not.
> I have another longer power cable on order so I when it arrives I am going to try my PS Audio Dectet line conditioner on my desk top set up.
> So that is all for now.


I use IsoAcoustics pucks also, the minis for lighter weight gear as shown in the pics.  The effect for me is there but minimal.  Assuming you like tweaking your system and want to take it further, I would highly suggest you try the Furutech Nano Liquid at “all” mechanical connections in the signal chain.  This includes all PC internal parts and connections (if PC is source).  The magnitude of change is substantial, like 40X+ what the IsoAcoustic pucks offer.  Think way lower noise floor.  Increased resolution across the frequency spectrum, improved PRAT, way more realistic timbre. Everything you hear becomes more separated or clearer.  More musical also. 

I agree it is hard to justify expensive power cords on gear priced like the Schitt gear.  But it does make a difference.  I am fortunate that most of my cabling I already had from prior system builds and experiments.  There is one power cable I recently  acquired that was highly recommended to me that is super inexpensive for its performance. I am currently  burning in the cable (has about 400 hours now).  It is a Chinese clone and to me sonically is about 90% of the original it is copying. This shocked me as the original is priced around $15,000+!  I have A/B the original older version of this cable in a cable shootout in a highly resolving $150K+ 2-channel system in the past and I may like this newer clone better. LOL.  It is priced around $103 shipped for a 1.2 meter and is currently powering the PC. The cable is a clone of the Nordost Odin 2.  I am likely going to buy another to try on the Jot 2 in the near future.  If you or anyone is interested I will post a link to the cable.


----------



## helloh3adfi

buson160man said:


> ...


Thanks for the wall of text.   I think it's too expensive for me, so I'll try the cheaper methods other than cables.


----------



## ksb643

cdacosta said:


> I use IsoAcoustics pucks also, the minis for lighter weight gear as shown in the pics.  The effect for me is there but minimal.  Assuming you like tweaking your system and want to take it further, I would highly suggest you try the Furutech Nano Liquid at “all” mechanical connections in the signal chain.  This includes all PC internal parts and connections (if PC is source).  The magnitude of change is substantial, like 40X+ what the IsoAcoustic pucks offer.  Think way lower noise floor.  Increased resolution across the frequency spectrum, improved PRAT, way more realistic timbre. Everything you hear becomes more separated or clearer.  More musical also.
> 
> I agree it is hard to justify expensive power cords on gear priced like the Schitt gear.  But it does make a difference.  I am fortunate that most of my cabling I already had from prior system builds and experiments.  There is one power cable I recently  acquired that was highly recommended to me that is super inexpensive for its performance. I am currently  burning in the cable (has about 400 hours now).  It is a Chinese clone and to me sonically is about 90% of the original it is copying. This shocked me as the original is priced around $15,000+!  I have A/B the original older version of this cable in a cable shootout in a highly resolving $150K+ 2-channel system in the past and I may like this newer clone better. LOL.  It is priced around $103 shipped for a 1.2 meter and is currently powering the PC. The cable is a clone of the Nordost Odin 2.  I am likely going to buy another to try on the Jot 2 in the near future.  If you or anyone is interested I will post a link to the cable.


I've seen these cables on AliExpress. They look great!


----------



## cdacosta

ksb643 said:


> I've seen these cables on AliExpress. They look great!


I got the cable because I have 2 clients that own the original, both told me the clones were 95% sonically of the originals.  I laughed at them, I thought they were BSing me.  The cable is installed on the PC and sounds very good. Much better than the VH-Audio Flavor 3 that was on the PC before.  I then further took their advice and got the Odin Ethernet and SPDIF cable. Again they were right. Never purchased Chinese cables or gear before. Amazing price to performance value.


----------



## ksb643

cdacosta said:


> I got the cable because I have 2 clients that own the original, both told me the clones were 95% sonically of the originals.  I laughed at them, I thought they were BSing me.  The cable is installed on the PC and sounds very good. Much better than the VH-Audio Flavor 3 that was on the PC before.  I then further took their advice and got the Odin Ethernet and SPDIF cable. Again they were right. Never purchased Chinese cables or gear before. Amazing price to performance value.


I'm definitely going to try them out soon. Especially the USB cable. Thanks


----------



## cdacosta

ksb643 said:


> I'm definitely going to try them out soon. Especially the USB cable. Thanks


👍


----------



## buson160man (Jun 9, 2022)

cdacosta said:


> I use IsoAcoustics pucks also, the minis for lighter weight gear as shown in the pics.  The effect for me is there but minimal.  Assuming you like tweaking your system and want to take it further, I would highly suggest you try the Furutech Nano Liquid at “all” mechanical connections in the signal chain.  This includes all PC internal parts and connections (if PC is source).  The magnitude of change is substantial, like 40X+ what the IsoAcoustic pucks offer.  Think way lower noise floor.  Increased resolution across the frequency spectrum, improved PRAT, way more realistic timbre. Everything you hear becomes more separated or clearer.  More musical also.
> 
> I agree it is hard to justify expensive power cords on gear priced like the Schitt gear.  But it does make a difference.  I am fortunate that most of my cabling I already had from prior system builds and experiments.  There is one power cable I recently  acquired that was highly recommended to me that is super inexpensive for its performance. I am currently  burning in the cable (has about 400 hours now).  It is a Chinese clone and to me sonically is about 90% of the original it is copying. This shocked me as the original is priced around $15,000+!  I have A/B the original older version of this cable in a cable shootout in a highly resolving $150K+ 2-channel system in the past and I may like this newer clone better. LOL.  It is priced around $103 shipped for a 1.2 meter and is currently powering the PC. The cable is a clone of the Nordost Odin 2.  I am likely going to buy another to try on the Jot 2 in the near future.  If you or anyone is interested I will post a link to the cable.


I am not a big fan of nordost products. I do have an older heimdall balanced cable version 1 which I no longer use. I still have an older nordost power cable I bought on a half price closeout that I use on my panasonic dvd player . it seems to work well on dvd players rendering a cleaner picture. I find nordost interconnects that I have tried to be a bit bright sounding and a bit chilly as well. Plus the Odins are ridiculously priced as a lot of the high end cabling products out there. The manufacturers are just plain thieves it takes a lot of nerve to charge 15 k for a power cable. No way they are worth that much.  When you can buy a pretty nice system for that much.


----------



## cdacosta

buson160man said:


> I am not a big fan of nordost products. I do have an older heimdall balanced cable version 1 which I no longer use. I still have an older nordost power cable I bought on a half price closeout that I use on my panasonic dvd player . it seems to work well on dvd players rendering a cleaner picture. I find nordost interconnects that I have tried to be a bit bright sounding and a bit chilly as well. Plus the Odins are ridiculously priced as a lot of the high end cabling products out there. The manufacturers are just plain thieves it takes a lot of nerve to charge 15 k for a power cable. No way they are worth that much.  When you can buy a pretty nice system for that much.


In the past I have listened to systems with Nordost Valhalla and Odin (original, not v2) cables.  When directly compared to other high end cables I have found the Nordost was very resolving but lack PRAT and musicality.  I like good PRAT and a musical and engaging experience.  As mentioned in a previous post I have two clients that told me that the Chinese clone was excellent and 95% of the original.  They own the originals.  They goated me into trying these cables.  The Chinese Odin 2 clones I have tried are excellent, they do not exhibit the dry precise presentation the originals I listened to do.   I like them so much, price is so low that I have now the SPDIF, Ethernet and soon the XLR balanced arriving probably today.  With the tweaks I apply to them they sound amazing, beating out 10x more expensive cables I own and like.  But system synergy and taste is key, so take what I or anyone share with a grain of salt.  Only hearing will anyone truly know.  The really standout bang for buck is the Ethernet cable.  Way better than the Gigabyte CAT 5e I was using.  Never knew Ethernet cables could make a difference.


----------



## buson160man (Jun 10, 2022)

Xerosnake90 said:


> The gap from $400 to $1200 is a pretty big one so it's safe to say the Jot 2 will not be outperforming the Burson.
> 
> That said you get a nice V shape out of the Jot 2. Lots of good sub bass, slam, dynamics are somewhat lacking and staging isn't huge but not intimate either. The highs start off a bit harsh but gets airy and slightly smooths off the rough edge.
> 
> IMO Balanced is the way to go especially with current hungry Planars


Being a former Burson or early burson lover I do not agree I had  a Burson ref 3 which I traded in on a Sonnett Morpheus dac. I have a Bifrost 2 and Jottenheim 2 on my desk top and it does not lack in the soundstaging and dynamics area a bit. I found the newer Burson Ref 3 to have an electronic signature I suspect is  a result of the switching power supply that Burson now uses. That problem was born out when I compared its headphone output with my old and reliable Burson Ha-160 which uses an analog power supply. The sound of my Akg 712s was clearly more analog like with the older Burson Ha-160. That is why I traded it in on the Morpheus dac/pre. My Burson Ha-160 clearly sounded much more analog like than the newer Burson Ref 3 that is why I still have it and not the Burson REF 3. As far as the unit sounding m bit off when first turned on a lot of equipment is not at their best till everything stabilizes. I usually leave my Bifrost 2 powered up and in the ready it sounds much better that way. I have uipgraded my power cords on both schiit pieces on my desk top and the sound has gotten more intimate and better in general. For the buck the Schiit dacs hit above their modest price points. The highs on the Burson Ref 3 were good but that electronic signature it gets from their new switching power supply is fatiguing.


----------



## MacMan31

Listening to my HD800S on the Jot 2/Bifrost 2 pairing. Quite a good pairing. The HD800S definitely need much better pads though. Currently have some Geekria pads on them which are pretty good. Still not the most comfy. But the sound is very good though.


----------



## jonathan c

buson160man said:


> Being a former Burson or early burson lover I do not agree I had  a Burson ref 3 which I traded in on a Sonnett Morpheus dac. I have a Bifrost 2 and Jottenheim 2 on my desk top and it does not lack in the soundstaging and dynamics area a bit. I found the newer Burson Ref 3 to have an electronic signature I suspect is  a result of the switching power supply that Burson now uses. That problem was born out when I compared its headphone output with my old and reliable Burson Ha-160 which uses an analog power supply. The sound of my Akg 712s was clearly more analog like with the older Burson Ha-160. That is why I traded it in on the Morpheus dac/pre. My Burson Ha-160 clearly sounded much more analog like than the newer Burson Ref 3 that is why I still have it and not the Burson REF 3. As far as the unit sounding m bit off when first turned on a lot of equipment is not at their best till everything stabilizes. I usually leave my Bifrost 2 powered up and in the ready it sounds much better that way. I have uipgraded my power cords on both schiit pieces on my desk top and the sound has gotten more intimate and better in general. For the buck the Schiit dacs hit above their modest price points. The highs on the Burson Ref 3 were good but that electronic signature it gets from their new switching power supply is fatiguing.


I remember when Burson Audio was _all about_ discrete circuitry and eschewed integrated circuits, op amps, and the like. Now the pitch is ‘discrete op amps’…🤔🤨…


----------



## buson160man

jonathan c said:


> I remember when Burson Audio was _all about_ discrete circuitry and eschewed integrated circuits, op amps, and the like. Now the pitch is ‘discrete op ampad that





jonathan c said:


> I remember when Burson Audio was _all about_ discrete circuitry and eschewed integrated circuits, op amps, and the like. Now the pitch is ‘discrete op amps’…🤔🤨…


Yes it is sad that Burson has gone in a different direction. They have gone away from their minimalist philosophy.


----------



## szore

Put a Nordost Odin generation 2 hifi power cable on the Jot 2 and I can perceive greater resolution and clarity as well as a more extended and planted bass with better body....also more musical and engaging. The cable is supposed to get a lot better after 300 hours burn in. I just ordered 2 more for the dac and the PC...really worth it!!! Well worth the money many times over.


----------



## MacMan31

szore said:


> Put a Nordost Odin generation 2 hifi power cable on the Jot 2 and I can perceive greater resolution and clarity as well as a more extended and planted bass with better body....also more musical and engaging. The cable is supposed to get a lot better after 300 hours burn in. I just ordered 2 more for the dac and the PC...really worth it!!! Well worth the money many times over.


Do I dare ask how much that power cord cost?


----------



## szore (Jul 14, 2022)

about $120 for 1.5m length.


----------



## MacMan31

szore said:


> about $120 for 1.5m length.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...216578390191681759e432f!12000026908462864!sea


----------



## ksb643

MacMan31 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003714617380.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.5e1d21dccGinmB&algo_pvid=aa7ec34c-ffa5-4f46-aa83-a42f9ccab5ff&algo_exp_id=aa7ec34c-ffa5-4f46-aa83-a42f9ccab5ff-25&pdp_ext_f={"sku_id":"12000026908462864"}&pdp_npi=2@dis!CAD!!127.82!!!!!@2101e9d216578390191681759e432f!12000026908462864!sea


I was about to say... supposedly thoe copies sound pretty good. I'm definitely gonna try the usb cable.


----------



## hartphoto

FedX dropped off a new toy this afternoon. Posting in this thread, so it's gotta be a Schiit Jotunheim 2   

iBasso DX320 in Line Out mode, stock 11.2 amp, 3.5mm connector -> Jotunheim 2 -> LCD-x 2021

The Jot 2 taking everything the DX320 gives it....and brings the LCD-X 2021 *alive. *The LCD-X 2021 thread has several mentions of the Jot 2/LCD-X synergy. It adds black background, control with *PUNCH* (when needed), awesome instrument separation & detail, but still oh so smooth lifelike vocals, reeds, strings, horns. Helps expand the holographic soundstage (with great recordings) on every genre.

*Complete. Total. Musicality*.






Quite the capable desktop amp!


----------



## cdacosta

hartphoto said:


> FedX dropped off a new toy this afternoon. Posting in this thread, so it's gotta be a Schiit Jotunheim 2
> 
> iBasso DX320 in Line Out mode, stock 11.2 amp, 3.5mm connector -> Jotunheim 2 -> LCD-x 2021
> 
> ...


I am using a Jotunheim 2 to power LCD-XC 2021. Give the amp 250 hours or so and it will open up more.


----------



## ST33L

I had/have the Jot2 and the Topping A90, and prefer the Jot2. It has a little more energy and slam👍


----------



## hartphoto

cdacosta said:


> I am using a Jotunheim 2 to power LCD-XC 2021. Give the amp 250 hours or so and it will open up more.


The LCD-X 2021 is a pretty recent purchase....it's probably close to that 250 hour mark. I'm impatient. I just connect new gear up, hit play & enjoy. Jot 2 sounds impressive straight from the box. If it's gonna get better, can't wait!


----------



## cdacosta

hartphoto said:


> The LCD-X 2021 is a pretty recent purchase....it's probably close to that 250 hour mark. I'm impatient. I just connect new gear up, hit play & enjoy. Jot 2 sounds impressive straight from the box. If it's gonna get better, can't wait!


IIRC 250 hours or so is when everything snaps in place.  Burn-in lasts to about 500 hours or so.  I leave mine on 24/7.


----------



## szore (Jul 15, 2022)

This is how I measure daily use, I also keep a Post It note log for burn in, but I dont use roon for that...


----------



## Neweymatt

hartphoto said:


> FedX dropped off a new toy this afternoon. Posting in this thread, so it's gotta be a Schiit Jotunheim 2
> 
> iBasso DX320 in Line Out mode, stock 11.2 amp, 3.5mm connector -> Jotunheim 2 -> LCD-x 2021
> 
> ...


Jot2 is really great with Audeze cans.  Are you using the balanced out of the jot?

I bought my Empyrean about the same time as i bought the Jot2, and at the time i thought I would then sell my LCD-2C.  But it sounds so nice with the Jot2 balanced I just haven’t been able to let it go..


----------



## hartphoto

Neweymatt said:


> Jot2 is really great with Audeze cans.  Are you using the balanced out of the jot?
> 
> I bought my Empyrean about the same time as i bought the Jot2, and at the time i thought I would then sell my LCD-2C.  But it sounds so nice with the Jot2 balanced I just haven’t been able to let it go..


I’m still all single ended. Have some custom balanced cables that should be delivered next week for both the LCD-X 2021 and Jot 2 so every connection will use the balanced path. 

Looking forward to that experience, it does help (in my ears) for another setup.


----------



## ST33L

hartphoto said:


> I’m still all single ended. Have some custom balanced cables that should be delivered next week for both the LCD-X 2021 and Jot 2 so every connection will use the balanced path.
> 
> Looking forward to that experience, it does help (in my ears) for another setup.


I think you’ll be impressed w/balance…


----------



## hartphoto

ST33L said:


> I think you’ll be impressed w/balance…


LCD-X 2021 and DX320 balanced cable setup came in a couple hours ago. As you said....impressive. No matter what I throw at it, everything sounds fuller w/more oomph, widened the soundstage, instruments separation is better with bigger space between them. The Jot 2 synergy with the LCD-X 2021 really shows, I've had to dial back a couple of EQ preferences ever so slightly.


----------



## ST33L

hartphoto said:


> LCD-X 2021 and DX320 balanced cable setup came in a couple hours ago. As you said....impressive. No matter what I throw at it, everything sounds fuller w/more oomph, widened the soundstage, instruments separation is better with bigger space between them. The Jot 2 synergy with the LCD-X 2021 really shows, I've had to dial back a couple of EQ preferences ever so slightly.


Nice! Enjoy👍


----------



## DataTutashxia

Hi guys. I'm looking at upgrading from Vali 2 to Jot 2, mainly to try and build a balanced chain for Empyrean.
One doubt I have is if Jot will be too powerful out of balanced even on low gain.
I currently listen at around 9AM on the Vali2's volume knob on low gain with 100% digital volume (TIdal exclusive mode or foobar+WASAPI).
Any thoughts?


----------



## RickB

DataTutashxia said:


> Hi guys. I'm looking at upgrading from Vali 2 to Jot 2, mainly to try and build a balanced chain for Empyrean.
> One doubt I have is if Jot will be too powerful out of balanced even on low gain.
> I currently listen at around 9AM on the Vali2's volume knob on low gain with 100% digital volume (TIdal exclusive mode or foobar+WASAPI).
> Any thoughts?


Well, just to give you a data point, I use my Jot 2 balanced with Senn HD600 (300 ohm) and on low gain the volume pot is usually around 9 o'clock.


----------



## jnak00

One nice thing about the Jot 2 is that the volume pot is much better than on the smaller Schiit amps.  I believe there is far less channel imbalance at the bottom of the pot.  For reference, I usually listen around 8:00-8:30 on balanced out with my ZMF headphones and there is no discernable imbalance.


----------



## TomM71

Have to agree, I use the Jot2 my MDR Z1R and even on those sensitive headphones the channel balance is on such a tiny range of the pot that i find it hard to get into it even if I try.


----------



## Neweymatt

DataTutashxia said:


> Hi guys. I'm looking at upgrading from Vali 2 to Jot 2, mainly to try and build a balanced chain for Empyrean.
> One doubt I have is if Jot will be too powerful out of balanced even on low gain.
> I currently listen at around 9AM on the Vali2's volume knob on low gain with 100% digital volume (TIdal exclusive mode or foobar+WASAPI).
> Any thoughts?


I love my Jot2 with my Empyrean, highly recommended.

I use a Mac, set the output volume around 60-70% using SoundSource, and with the Jot2 on high gain I range from 9-11 or so depending.

Another thing you can do is use the Vali2 as a pre-amp for the Jot2, this is my preferred chain actually.  Depending where you set the volume of the Vali2, you’ll get more or less range on the Jot’s volume.


----------



## ST33L

I’m pairing a Jot2 w/RME ADI-2 DAC and think it sounds great.


----------



## eswng679

ST33L said:


> I’m pairing a Jot2 w/RME ADI-2 DAC and think it sounds great.


Nice stack! I have the exact same set up...minus the Lokius. Curious as to why you don't use the PEQ in the RME vs. Lokius?


----------



## ST33L

eswng679 said:


> Nice stack! I have the exact same set up...minus the Lokius. Curious as to why you don't use the PEQ in the RME vs. Lokius?


Thanks. I don’t have the Lokius anymore. It narrowed the sound stage. I actually liked the Loki better. Yeah, I love the EQ on the RME👍


----------



## chaotic_angel

cdacosta said:


> I am using a Jotunheim 2 to power LCD-XC 2021. Give the amp 250 hours or so and it will open up more.


schweet!! I found XC 2021 bass is relatively slim (using WHAMMY AMP) how do you find it with Jot 2 ?


----------



## cdacosta

chaotic_angel said:


> schweet!! I found XC 2021 bass is relatively slim (using WHAMMY AMP) how do you find it with Jot 2 ?


Stock the LCD-XC 2021 has no bass.  Almost reference neutral with a few bumps (in the wrong) frequencies.  To me sounded absolutely horrible/unlistenable.  

After EQ, absolutely stunning.  If I am listening to fast EDM like 135+bpm techno the bass can be felt in the spine and face bones.  The LCD-XC can be literally tuned to sound any way you want.  Bass from 25hz up is awesome.  Extremely EQ friendly.  I am running fully balanced in high gain.  The LCD-XC 2021 can be powered by anything, even a smart phone.  But to open it up it will need power.  I will include a pic of the EQ settings I use, look at the pre-amp it is set at -21db to prevent clipping.    Jot 2 Vol knob usually between 10-11.5 depending on source material.


----------



## cgb3

jnak00 said:


> One nice thing about the Jot 2 is that the volume pot is much better than on the smaller Schiit amps.  I believe there is far less channel imbalance at the bottom of the pot.  For reference, I usually listen around 8:00-8:30 on balanced out with my ZMF headphones and there is no discernable imbalance.


Reduce the output from your source (to ~80%, assuming you're using a computer), or program an EQ filter. I use Peace (free, but only works only on windows). Mac has it's own EQ options. One can have a filter with no filtering, but with a negative pre-amp value.

Unless I'm using my Jot 2 as a preamp to my desk speakers, my pot is usually at the 12 position. I suggest you experiment, and determine what's best for you. Personally, the only reason I keep my Lyr 3 is as a preamp to my Jot 2.


----------



## chaotic_angel

cdacosta said:


> Stock the LCD-XC 2021 has no bass.  Almost reference neutral with a few bumps (in the wrong) frequencies.  To me sounded absolutely horrible/unlistenable.
> 
> After EQ, absolutely stunning.  If I am listening to fast EDM like 135+bpm techno the bass can be felt in the spine and face bones.  The LCD-XC can be literally tuned to sound any way you want.  Bass from 25hz up is awesome.  Extremely EQ friendly.  I am running fully balanced in high gain.  The LCD-XC 2021 can be powered by anything, even a smart phone.  But to open it up it will need power.  I will include a pic of the EQ settings I use, look at the pre-amp it is set at -21db to prevent clipping.    Jot 2 Vol knob usually between 10-11.5 depending on source material.


Thanks, What software is this please?


----------



## oldmate

ST33L said:


> I’m pairing a Jot2 w/RME ADI-2 DAC and think it sounds great.
> 
> Same here, My endgame. Headphones are TR-X00 Ebony and with Melodic Death Metal it's a great combo. Enjoy.


----------



## cdacosta

chaotic_angel said:


> Thanks, What software is this please?


Equalizer APO, with Peter plug-in.  Look at the top of the pic will tell the full name of the plug-in.  This is a free, fully programmable Parametric EQ for Windows.  

Here is a tip, you can email Audeze customer support with your LCD-XC serial number and request frequency graph.  They will email you the graph for your headphones when they made it. 

The graph settings you see is how I like the overall presentation for my gear and setup.  Listening to any genre or source (Tidal, YouTube, movies, etc.) I use.  If you still have a pair of LCD-XC 2021 and want to try Equalizer APO (which I would highly recommend), start by copying my settings and save it.  Then just tone/tune down the bass settings and tune until you get to exactly how you like it.  You can save as many profiles settings you want.  There are many tutorials on YouTube on how to use and install Equalizer APO, super easy to use.

On my system, with the settings I showed you, the LCD-XC 2021, to me sounds stunning!  Just play with it and feel free to to reach out with any questions.


----------



## szore

Just realized you can play out of both outputs at once on the Jot...burning in 2 pairs of earphones at once


----------



## cdacosta

Wanted to throw this out there because I never really considered this before.  I do not use any up sampling or hi-rez recordings.  My chain was this:
Windows 10 PC (source) ---> ifi SPDIF iPurifier2 ---> Schiit Modius ---> balanced to Jotunheim 2 ---> balanced to Audeze LCD-XC 2021

Well I have two older R2R dacs, Proceed DAP and a Mark Levinson 360 that was being used in my main system which is in storage until I move into a new home.  I went to storage, replaced the Modius with the Proceed DAP and holy crap.  Now the down side are these units are full sized so you will need to have the space on your desk or somewhere to put it.  Also if your source does not have a SPDIF output and only use USB you will need a converter or DDC.  The older dacs do not support USB.

Point of the post is if you do not need hi-rez and have a older R2R dac lying around try it.  The sonic reproduction difference is stunning.  The Modius is a good dac, especially for $200.   But the Proceed DAP or whatever older R2R dacs that costed $2500 like Proceed are in a totally different league.  The harmonic information that these older high end dacs are capable of, compared to the Modius or $1000 and under Delta Sigma dacs is surprising.


----------



## iFi audio

cdacosta said:


> Mark Levinson 360



That's a cool DAC and most likely still relevant today


----------



## cdacosta

iFi audio said:


> That's a cool DAC and most likely still relevant today


The ML 360 is very resolving.  The little brother which is the Proceed DAP is a little less resolving but is very musical.  These dacs were used back in the day to mate with a dedicated CD transport In home systems.  Used with a DDC (clean up and isolate PC signal), even entry level iFi SPDIF iPrurifier2, good power isolation and cabling, these dacs in a headphone setup are so much superior it is shocking.  Literally night and day.


----------



## iFi audio

cdacosta said:


> The ML 360 is very resolving.  The little brother which is the Proceed DAP is a little less resolving but is very musical.  These dacs were used back in the day to mate with a dedicated CD transport In home systems.  Used with a DDC (clean up and isolate PC signal), even entry level iFi SPDIF iPrurifier2, good power isolation and cabling, these dacs in a headphone setup are so much superior it is shocking.  Literally night and day.



I hear you, some audio products age very well just like wine and will always remain relevant. That Mark Levinson DAC you own is one of them. Enjoy and may it serve you well for years to come


----------



## dstarr3

I'm interested in possibly picking up a Jot sometime in the near future. I've already got a Modius DAC, so there's no reason for me to spend the extra on the DAC module, yeah?


----------



## szore

dstarr3 said:


> I'm interested in possibly picking up a Jot sometime in the near future. I've already got a Modius DAC, so there's no reason for me to spend the extra on the DAC module, yeah?


That's right.


----------



## dstarr3

szore said:


> That's right.


Great, thanks. Another question I have about this amp:

My current daily driver, the Singxer SA-1, it performs best if you're running it 1:1 with input and output. Which is to say, if you're using the balanced output, it's best to feed it through the balanced input. If you're using the SE output, it's best fed with the SE input. If you mix the SE output with the balanced input or vice versa, there's a pretty noticeable drop in quality.

Does the Jot have any such peculiarities, as well?


----------



## eswng679 (Sep 3, 2022)

dstarr3 said:


> Great, thanks. Another question I have about this amp:
> 
> My current daily driver, the Singxer SA-1, it performs best if you're running it 1:1 with input and output. Which is to say, if you're using the balanced output, it's best to feed it through the balanced input. If you're using the SE output, it's best fed with the SE input. If you mix the SE output with the balanced input or vice versa, there's a pretty noticeable drop in quality.
> 
> Does the Jot have any such peculiarities, as well?


I don't think there will be a difference for the Jot 2 if you feed it SE and use balanced output. You can use it in multiple configurations and it will still sound amazing. Thats the beauty of this amp. 

source: Schiit's FAQ on Jotunheim 2 webpage. Highlighted text for emphasis.


----------



## cdacosta

dstarr3 said:


> I'm interested in possibly picking up a Jot sometime in the near future. I've already got a Modius DAC, so there's no reason for me to spend the extra on the DAC module, yeah?


I have a Jot 2 and was using it with a Modius (AKM version).  The Modius is a great DAC for the money and mates well especially balanced with Jot 2.


----------



## cdacosta

dstarr3 said:


> Great, thanks. Another question I have about this amp:
> 
> My current daily driver, the Singxer SA-1, it performs best if you're running it 1:1 with input and output. Which is to say, if you're using the balanced output, it's best to feed it through the balanced input. If you're using the SE output, it's best fed with the SE input. If you mix the SE output with the balanced input or vice versa, there's a pretty noticeable drop in quality.
> 
> Does the Jot have any such peculiarities, as well?


You can mix and match input and outputs.  But I have found performance to be best balanced in and balanced out.  Depending on the DAC like with Modius the voltage output balanced is twice the voltage output single ended. The two sound and feel different, but is close.   Same with output where balanced is 3x or so the power single ended. Again sonic performance and feel for what you hear is effected.


----------



## cinemakinoeye

eswng679 said:


> I don't think there will be a difference for the Jot 2 if you feed it SE and use balanced output. You can use it in multiple configurations and it will still sound amazing. Thats the beauty of this amp.
> 
> source: Schiit's FAQ on Jotunheim 2 webpage. Highlighted text for emphasis.


I can confirm this; I’ve used mine with combinations of SE and Balanced inputs and SE and Balanced outputs; always sounds great.


----------



## emorrison33

cinemakinoeye said:


> I can confirm this; I’ve used mine with combinations of SE and Balanced inputs and SE and Balanced outputs; always sounds great.


I agree, great sounding amp, either balanced or single ended.  Tiny, minute differences between the two, IMO. If I'm listening to the music and not the amp, I can't tell.  For $400 you really can't go wrong with this amp.


----------



## DeckHiFi

Has anyone here compared sound of this amp vs magni 3+?
- How would you describe the sound differences ?


----------



## szore

What is optimal input voltage for Jot2? i.e. output from DAC...


----------



## johnnym

szore said:


> What is optimal input voltage for Jot2? i.e. output from DAC...


My Qutest distorts outputting 3V, so I leave it at 2V


----------



## eswng679

On one setup, I have a Jot 2 paired with a RME ADI-2. I have it set at 2V output via balanced (reference level to +13 and set the volume to -4.5 or -5.0). The other setup is with a BF2, which according to Schiit's spec sheet, outputs at a max of 4V - but there is no way for me to check.

TL/DR - both setups sound great to me.


----------



## johnnym

eswng679 said:


> On one setup, I have a Jot 2 paired with a RME ADI-2. I have it set at 2V output via balanced (reference level to +13 and set the volume to -4.5 or -5.0). The other setup is with a BF2, which according to Schiit's spec sheet, outputs at a max of 4V - but there is no way for me to check.
> 
> TL/DR - both setups sound great to me.


I should have said the Qutest is single ended. Looks like the Bifrost 2 is 2V SE and 4V balanced (2 x 2V) so maybe 2V/4V works best. I’d be interested to hear of anyone getting above this working and more importantly sounding good.


----------



## emorrison33 (Sep 14, 2022)

johnnym said:


> I should have said the Qutest is single ended. Looks like the Bifrost 2 is 2V SE and 4V balanced (2 x 2V) so maybe 2V/4V works best. I’d be interested to hear of anyone getting above this working and more importantly sounding good.


I've run a Bifrost 2 into a Jot 2 with no issues.  Single ended (2v) and balanced (4v).  And output to headphones single ended and balanced.  I've also added the 2/64 card, which is "true" balanced from the Bifrost 2, with no issues. Does that help?


----------



## XGeneX88

Hey guys, I'm hoping someone here with experience can lend me some suggestion support. I am looking to upgrade my DAC/Amp from an all-in-one DX7S (Topping) to either a Bifrost (latest edition) with a Jotunheim 2 or a D90 + A90D Topping stack. If anyone here has had experience with both setups, can you please talk about how they differed and what/why you preferred one over the other?

I'm also open to trying a hybrid like Bifrost+A90D but now sure how well they would work/sound together in terms of synergy.

FWIW, I absolutely love my DX7S but it lacks power for things like a HE6SE or LCD-4 which is what has me looking for upgrades. Need something with more power for harder to drive headphones.

Also.. open to using my DX7S as a DAC and just buying an amp.. A90D or Jotunheim 2.. not sure if that would be more practical or if it would be better to buy the proper "partner DAC" to run with the respective counterpart amps. All thoughts are welcome!


----------



## szore

XGeneX88 said:


> Hey guys, I'm hoping someone here with experience can lend me some suggestion support. I am looking to upgrade my DAC/Amp from an all-in-one DX7S (Topping) to either a Bifrost (latest edition) with a Jotunheim 2 or a D90 + A90D Topping stack. If anyone here has had experience with both setups, can you please talk about how they differed and what/why you preferred one over the other?
> 
> I'm also open to trying a hybrid like Bifrost+A90D but now sure how well they would work/sound together in terms of synergy.
> 
> ...


I use the Denefrips AresII with Jotunheim2 amp. Love it.


----------



## cobrabucket

I like the Jotunheim 2 WAY more than the A90D. Just my opinion, but I greatly prefer the dynamics and tonality of the J2 over any Topping amp I've heard.


----------



## XGeneX88

cobrabucket said:


> I like the Jotunheim 2 WAY more than the A90D. Just my opinion, but I greatly prefer the dynamics and tonality of the J2 over any Topping amp I've heard.


So would you say Jot2 is punchier with a better bass response over the A90D?


----------



## TomM71

I've only briefly listened to a a90(without the D) next to my jot2 so take this with a grain of salt, but the Jot2 seemed alot punchier and rich sounding compared to the comparatively thinner but ever so slightly cleaner sound of the a90

Personally I was also happy to own the Jot2 over the a90 but it seems like a question of taste which of the 2 you will preffer.


----------



## XGeneX88

szore said:


> I use the Denefrips AresII with Jotunheim2 amp. Love it.


I've actually heard the Denafrips ARES and the Bifrost2 A/B'd .. my preference would be toward the Bifrost DAC for the pairing (even though I loved them both very much).


----------



## XGeneX88

TomM71 said:


> I've only briefly listened to a a90(without the D) next to my jot2 so take this with a grain of salt, but the Jot2 seemed alot punchier and rich sounding compared to the comparatively thinner but ever so slightly cleaner sound of the a90
> 
> Personally I was also happy to own the Jot2 over the a90 but it seems like a question of taste which of the 2 you will preffer.


Thank you! I'm actually leaning towards the R2R Bifrost/Jot2 setup I think but I just love how the A90D comes with a remote lol. That remote is soo convenient.. I guess I also like how the D90 supports MQA and wireless streaming.. but R2R I feel is it's own special thing in comparison..


----------



## Luckyleo

cobrabucket said:


> I like the Jotunheim 2 WAY more than the A90D. Just my opinion, but I greatly prefer the dynamics and tonality of the J2 over any Topping amp I've heard.


YES!


----------



## dstarr3

Topping amps are for people who listen to sine wave sweeps instead of music


----------



## szore

dstarr3 said:


> Topping amps are for people who listen to sine wave sweeps instead of music


Doh!


----------



## eswng679

dstarr3 said:


> Topping amps are for people who listen to sine wave sweeps instead of music


Agreed. I tried liking them…so much so I bought and sold the A90 twice. There’s no getting around how impressive the numbers are but I just can’t get over the plastic / tinny sound. I keep coming back to the good and trusty Schiit.

The Jot 2 just has a more pleasing tone to my ears.


----------



## threegr

Topping and SMSL make really good, clean and also affordable DACs though. Their amps are too sterile and clinical, but those are qualities that you kind of want from your DAC. My current favorite combos for budget killer stacks are Topping/SMSL DACs + Schiit amps:

- SMSL SU-6 (previously Topping E30) + Asgard 3
- SMSL C200 + Vali 2++

Chinese-American love


----------



## TomM71

threegr said:


> Topping and SMSL make really good, clean and also affordable DACs though. Their amps are too sterile and clinical, but those are qualities that you kind of want from your DAC. My current favorite combos for budget killer stacks are Topping/SMSL DACs + Schiit amps:
> 
> - SMSL SU-6 (previously Topping E30) + Asgard 3
> - SMSL C200 + Vali 2++
> ...


Gotta agree. I feel like the chinese dacs are especially worthwhile if your budget is below a bifrost as the cheaper schiit dacs are kind of underwhelming compared to the smsl and topping stuff.


----------



## szore

threegr said:


> Topping and SMSL make really good, clean and also affordable DACs though. Their amps are too sterile and clinical, but those are qualities that you kind of want from your DAC. My current favorite combos for budget killer stacks are Topping/SMSL DACs + Schiit amps:
> 
> - SMSL SU-6 (previously Topping E30) + Asgard 3
> - SMSL C200 + Vali 2++
> ...


Sterile and clinical? Where did you hear that?


----------



## tjdub

Get a multibit dac and you can hear the difference,  it's not Suttle


----------



## ssmith3046

TomM71 said:


> Gotta agree. I feel like the chinese dacs are especially worthwhile if your budget is below a bifrost as the cheaper schiit dacs are kind of underwhelming compared to the smsl and topping stuff.


I'm a Schiithead but on a lark recently I bought a ZeroZone NOS DAC off AliExpress. I paid $150 for the DAC. This model has two AD1865R chips in it to handle the digital to analog conversion. Customer service was excellent and the DHL Express service was fast. The packing job was excellent and the DAC arrived in perfect condition. I was floored when I unpacked the DAC and examined the build quality and felt the heft to this thing. The fit and finish of the aluminum case is as good as any piece of Schiit gear that I've owned and the one Topping D50s DAC that I owned.  I popped the top on it the workmanship looks great. I'm not an electronic do it yourself person so I can't tell by looking at resistors or capacitors the quality of those components. So far so good. Plugged it in and powered it up and chose my Asgard 3 amp to try it out with first.  HOLY SCHIIT!  My Asgard 3 never sounded so big and had such a spacious sound before with my beloved Modi multibit or Modius.
I have no idea the reliability factor on this DAC but so far I'm enjoying it immensely. I just bought it really just as an experiment to see what a $150 Chinese DAC would be like and it's been the best $150 so far that I've spent in audio over the last 50 years. I'm not going to sell my budget Schiit DACs but this DAC built in China has far exceeded my expectations.


----------



## szore

ssmith3046 said:


> I'm a Schiithead but on a lark recently I bought a ZeroZone NOS DAC off AliExpress. I paid $150 for the DAC. This model has two AD1865R chips in it to handle the digital to analog conversion. Customer service was excellent and the DHL Express service was fast. The packing job was excellent and the DAC arrived in perfect condition. I was floored when I unpacked the DAC and examined the build quality and felt the heft to this thing. The fit and finish of the aluminum case is as good as any piece of Schiit gear that I've owned and the one Topping D50s DAC that I owned.  I popped the top on it the workmanship looks great. I'm not an electronic do it yourself person so I can't tell by looking at resistors or capacitors the quality of those components. So far so good. Plugged it in and powered it up and chose my Asgard 3 amp to try it out with first.  HOLY SCHIIT!  My Asgard 3 never sounded so big and had such a spacious sound before with my beloved Modi multibit or Modius.
> I have no idea the reliability factor on this DAC but so far I'm enjoying it immensely. I just bought it really just as an experiment to see what a $150 Chinese DAC would be like and it's been the best $150 so far that I've spent in audio over the last 50 years. I'm not going to sell my budget Schiit DACs but this DAC built in China has far exceeded my expectations.


Wow! Great story!


----------



## threegr

szore said:


> Sterile and clinical? Where did you hear that?


I've had Topping A30 Pro, which is their mid-range amp, highly regarded on the "other forum". Also I've listened to amp section of SMSL C200. Chinese amps sound dead and boring to me, especially when compared to the Schiit amps. Lot of Topping/SMSL reviews mention "uncolored sound, which doesn't have a character of its own" so I guess that must be that. But let's not argue on that, you either love that kind of sound or you don't. Their DACs are fine and Schiit amps bring them to life.


----------



## szore

threegr said:


> I've had Topping A30 Pro, which is their mid-range amp, highly regarded on the "other forum". Also I've listened to amp section of SMSL C200. Chinese amps sound dead and boring to me, especially when compared to the Schiit amps. Lot of Topping/SMSL reviews mention "uncolored sound, which doesn't have a character of its own" so I guess that must be that. But let's not argue on that, you either love that kind of sound or you don't. Their DACs are fine and Schiit amps bring them to life.


lol, ok, ok, no arguing!


----------



## tincanear (Nov 5, 2022)

XGeneX88 said:


> Hey guys, I'm hoping someone here with experience can lend me some suggestion support. I am looking to upgrade my DAC/Amp from an all-in-one DX7S (Topping) to either a Bifrost (latest edition) with a Jotunheim 2 or a D90 + A90D Topping stack. If anyone here has had experience with both setups, can you please talk about how they differed and what/why you preferred one over the other?
> 
> I'm also open to trying a hybrid like Bifrost+A90D but now sure how well they would work/sound together in terms of synergy.
> 
> ...



My $0.04:

CHOOSE THE HEADPHONES FIRST.

choice of the headphones will dictate whether the DX7S will have ample power or not.  Tonal match of headphone/amp pairing to your listening preferences is another factor to consider.

LCD-4 is 200 ohms and 97dB, so the DX7S using the 4-pin balanced out should have plenty of voltage / power.
LCD-4Z is ~15 ohms, DX7S spec output power rating at 32 ohms only so it might struggle with LCD-4Z.

HE6SE (50 ohms, 83dB) is 25x less efficient than LCD-4, needs several watts to sound its best based on user forum reviews. DX7S will be underpowered for this task

Jotunheim 2 works nicely with planars. Plenty of power, dynamics, frequency extension, plus 4 voicings using different gain and se / bal output combinations.

If you must have remote control (volume, source selection, muting) consider the Lyr3+.  Fusion architecture allows it to run in solid-state mode WITHOUT the 6SN7 tube, too.  rated 4W / 50 ohms, so should drive HE6SE too

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...bable-start-up.701900/page-6444#post-17061207


my rig: ~16 ohm medium-efficiency (90dB+) planars, Jot2 (bal XLR 4pin out), Bifrost Multibit (OG, non BF2, non BF2/64)


----------



## jbhatnagar00

Will the Jotunheim 2 synergize well with Focal headphones? Elegia, Clear, etc


----------



## cobrabucket

jbhatnagar00 said:


> Will the Jotunheim 2 synergize well with Focal headphones? Elegia, Clear, etc


Yep!


----------



## adydula

jbhatnagar00 said:


> Will the Jotunheim 2 synergize well with Focal headphones? Elegia, Clear, etc


For sure...


----------



## Smoothstereo

cobrabucket said:


> Yep!


Nice headphone system(s). How does the Gustard R26 compare to the Gumby? Is one clearly better than the other or just different flavors?


----------



## stevehecht

I'm about to pull the trigger on the Jot2 w/Delta Sigma DAC module included. I literally don't have any extra space for an exterior DAC...except for the FiiO E10K I've been using with my desktop HPs. I'm about to return the new Vali2++ I just purchased (in favor of the Jot2) because an audiophile friend warned me that using the single 3.5mm output from the line out of the E10K dac to the RCA input of the Vali 2++ would diminish the SQ of the setup, being more likely to introduce noise/distortion. What do folks think about that? Just for the heck of it, when I get the Jot2 installed I want to compare the ESS9028 dac card with the exterior E10K dac connected by the Y-adaptor to the RCA input of the Jot2. Do you think there will be an appreciable difference between the two setups, and if so, which would have a better SQ? (Theoretically speaking.)


----------



## Neweymatt

stevehecht said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on the Jot2 w/Delta Sigma DAC module included. I literally don't have any extra space for an exterior DAC...except for the FiiO E10K I've been using with my desktop HPs. I'm about to return the new Vali2++ I just purchased (in favor of the Jot2) because an audiophile friend warned me that using the single 3.5mm output from the line out of the E10K dac to the RCA input of the Vali 2++ would diminish the SQ of the setup, being more likely to introduce noise/distortion. What do folks think about that? Just for the heck of it, when I get the Jot2 installed I want to compare the ESS9028 dac card with the exterior E10K dac connected by the Y-adaptor to the RCA input of the Jot2. Do you think there will be an appreciable difference between the two setups, and if so, which would have a better SQ? (Theoretically speaking.)


Hmmm, I'm not sure what you're friend means by the Vali2++ introducing noise/distortion, other than what you typically expect from a tube amp.  As long as your E10k line out is delivering standard 2Vrms from the 3.5mm out to the RCA input of the Vali, I would think that should be a pretty nice little rig.  My DAPs work quite well like this on the odd occasion I set them up this way with either the Vali, Asgard3 or Jot2. How do you yourself find the sound, and what headphones are you using?

As far as the Jot2, well, you're going to get a different beast entirely, especially from its balanced out.  The in-built ESS DAC is definitely convenient, but again, you should be able to use the E10k line out just fine with it as an alternative I reckon.  

End of the day it's what sounds good to your ears, and the ergonomics of your desk setup that matters.


----------



## tincanear (Nov 20, 2022)

stevehecht said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on the Jot2 w/Delta Sigma DAC module included. I literally don't have any extra space for an exterior DAC...except for the FiiO E10K I've been using with my desktop HPs. I'm about to return the new Vali2++ I just purchased (in favor of the Jot2) because an audiophile friend warned me that using the single 3.5mm output from the line out of the E10K dac to the RCA input of the Vali 2++ would diminish the SQ of the setup, being more likely to introduce noise/distortion. What do folks think about that? Just for the heck of it, when I get the Jot2 installed I want to compare the ESS9028 dac card with the exterior E10K dac connected by the Y-adaptor to the RCA input of the Jot2. Do you think there will be an appreciable difference between the two setups, and if so, which would have a better SQ? (Theoretically speaking.)



AFAIK, the Jot2's 4-pin XLR output is true balanced (both + and - phases are active) so using an adapter convert to 1/4" TRS SE-wired headphones IS NOT recommended (as this would short the left and right negative phase outputs together).  some headphone cables (those constructed with electrically separable left and right "ground"/ negative wires) may be modified for 4-pin balanced XLR.

generally OK to use a TRS to dual RCA adapter cable with the RCA shields connected together.



Neweymatt said:


> Hmmm, I'm not sure what you're friend means by the Vali2++ introducing noise/distortion, other than what you typically expect from a tube amp.  As long as your E10k line out is delivering standard 2Vrms from the 3.5mm out to the RCA input of the Vali, I would think that should be a pretty nice little rig.  My DAPs work quite well like this on the odd occasion I set them up this way with either the Vali, Asgard3 or Jot2. How do you yourself find the sound, and what headphones are you using?
> 
> As far as the Jot2, well, you're going to get a different beast entirely, especially from its balanced out.  The in-built ESS DAC is definitely convenient, but again, you should be able to use the E10k line out just fine with it as an alternative I reckon.
> 
> End of the day it's what sounds good to your ears, and the ergonomics of your desk setup that matters.


+1

from Fiio E10K (non -tc version) specs page, its rated 200mW into 32 ohms.  this translates to about 2.5vrms so that should be adequate.


----------



## stevehecht

Neweymatt said:


> Hmmm, I'm not sure what you're friend means by the Vali2++ introducing noise/distortion, other than what you typically expect from a tube amp.  As long as your E10k line out is delivering standard 2Vrms from the 3.5mm out to the RCA input of the Vali, I would think that should be a pretty nice little rig.  My DAPs work quite well like this on the odd occasion I set them up this way with either the Vali, Asgard3 or Jot2. How do you yourself find the sound, and what headphones are you using?
> 
> As far as the Jot2, well, you're going to get a different beast entirely, especially from its balanced out.  The in-built ESS DAC is definitely convenient, but again, you should be able to use the E10k line out just fine with it as an alternative I reckon.
> 
> End of the day it's what sounds good to your ears, and the ergonomics of your desk setup that matters.


Thanks for the input! I'm using a wide range of HPs with this desktop rig...ZMF Aeolus, LCD3 (pre-fazor), HD6xx, Sundara, ATH-D900. My desktop spatial environment is very limited, which is why I got the built-in dac card with the Jot. I just don't have space to use the Vali2++ for a dac with the Jot2, so back it goes. I have yet to set up the Jot but I'll report back when I do. 

The Nordost Odin 2 knock-offs that cdacosta reports about from AliExpress (page 66, #2476; see also #2488) look intriguing to me and I may well go ahead and try out the power and USB cables.


----------



## szore

stevehecht said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on the Jot2 w/Delta Sigma DAC module included. I literally don't have any extra space for an exterior DAC...except for the FiiO E10K I've been using with my desktop HPs. I'm about to return the new Vali2++ I just purchased (in favor of the Jot2) because an audiophile friend warned me that using the single 3.5mm output from the line out of the E10K dac to the RCA input of the Vali 2++ would diminish the SQ of the setup, being more likely to introduce noise/distortion. What do folks think about that? Just for the heck of it, when I get the Jot2 installed I want to compare the ESS9028 dac card with the exterior E10K dac connected by the Y-adaptor to the RCA input of the Jot2. Do you think there will be an appreciable difference between the two setups, and if so, which would have a better SQ? (Theoretically speaking.)


I have heard that before that you should not use line out....but I have no experience with it...


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Okay.  

Just got Jot 2 today. 

Paired with Yggy OG and DCA stealth, it’s a solid Meh. Bright, dull bass, smeared details. I’m using Aufioquest Mackenzie balanced cables. High gain mode. 

I’m not a big break in believer, but hoping that’s what it needs.


----------



## Luckyleo

Daniel Johnston said:


> Okay.
> 
> Just got Jot 2 today.
> 
> ...


Had the same reaction.  It improved dramatically after a short 24 hours.  YMMV of course.  Good luck.  Return is always an option.

Leo


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Luckyleo said:


> Had the same reaction.  It improved dramatically after a short 24 hours.  YMMV of course.  Good luck.  Return is always an option.
> 
> Leo


Thanks for that. 

I’m not giving up yet.


----------



## cdacosta

Daniel Johnston said:


> Okay.
> 
> Just got Jot 2 today.
> 
> ...


There is a break in and it is longer than 24 hours, at least for me.  Also works best when warmed up.  I leave mine on 24/7 and turn volume all the way down when not listening.


----------



## cobrabucket (Dec 8, 2022)

cdacosta said:


> There is a break in and it is longer than 24 hours, at least for me.  Also works best when warmed up.  I leave mine on 24/7 and turn volume all the way down when not listening.


150-200 hours for me. And keep it on


----------



## Smoothstereo

Same here, Jot2 needs some burn in time. I can't remember how long it took mine to settle in. Probably about 100 hours or so.


----------



## Festive56

Daniel Johnston said:


> Okay.
> 
> Just got Jot 2 today.
> 
> ...


I bought my Jot2 used and its far from the sound you described above. I agree give it some break in time….


----------



## cdacosta

Festive56 said:


> I bought my Jot2 used and its far from the sound you described above. I agree give it some break in time….


Agreed, sounds nothing like what Daniel Johnston is experiencing.


----------



## johnnym

I had terrible RF interference and sound issues when I first got mine. I left it running for 48 hours with some old headphone attached playing radio and after that things were clear with no interference and very quiet background. I’ve never experienced the need for burn in, but this definitely helped.


----------



## Daniel Johnston

Alright. After running it in overnight, all is good. I think the high gain in addition to not being "burned in" caused the disappointment. 

It's now reflecting the Yggy as opposed to imposing its own "coloration". That's what I was looking for in the first place. I don't wan't always fire up the Folkvangr when I'm in my office. 

Thanks all for the reassurance.


----------



## emorrison33

Daniel Johnston said:


> Alright. After running it in overnight, all is good. I think the high gain in addition to not being "burned in" caused the disappointment.
> 
> It's now reflecting the Yggy as opposed to imposing its own "coloration". That's what I was looking for in the first place. I don't wan't always fire up the Folkvangr when I'm in my office.
> 
> Thanks all for the reassurance.


Glad it worked out for you!  It's a nice amp.  I find it sounds best 30 or 40 minutes after turning it on.


----------



## johnnym

emorrison33 said:


> Glad it worked out for you!  It's a nice amp.  I find it sounds best 30 or 40 minutes after turning it on.


I turn mine on when making coffee in the morning and by the time I start work it’s warmed up nicely.


----------



## gr4474

I'm thinking about downgrading from the Soloist to the Jot. I originally compared the 2 before purchasing the Soloist, but now not sure it's worth it for the price. Any opinions are really welcome.


----------



## cinemakinoeye

gr4474 said:


> I'm thinking about downgrading from the Soloist to the Jot. I originally compared the 2 before purchasing the Soloist, but now not sure it's worth it for the price. Any opinions are really welcome.


What’s wrong with the Soloist?

I have been listening to music with my Jotunheim 2 for just over a year now and I love it. Great sound with my Sennheiser HD 650s, no buyers remorse, no desire to go seeking anything fancier, happy with the purchase. I shopped for a year before I purchased it, so it was a researched and considered choice. I turn it on before I start listening and turn it off when done, I don’t notice any huge differences when it’s warmed up. It draws a lot of current compared to a class D amp, so I don’t leave it on all of the time, as I prefer to keep my electricity consumption low. I would venture to say it certainly is the among the best if not the best headphone amplifier under 1,000. USD.


----------



## gr4474

The soloist is great, but I'm wondering if I should have saved and got the Jot. I definitely am downgrading from the SMSL SU-10 to the modius.


----------



## cinemakinoeye (Dec 11, 2022)

gr4474 said:


> The soloist is great, but I'm wondering if I should have saved and got the Jot. I definitely am downgrading from the SMSL SU-10 to the modius.


Hard to go wrong with the Modius, it’s a great balanced DAC that measures well and provides no coloration to the sound. Right now I’m listening to music playing through Modius + Jotunheim, a great value combination, a DAC with four inputs (I’m using the USB input to connect to iPad tablet, the coax input to connect to an audio interface connected to my Mac editing system, and the optical input for audio from an AirPort Express (the building blocks of my whole house audio setup)); I considered the Bifrost but ended up putting the savings from getting the Modius towards a future speaker upgrade.


----------



## morpheus69

gr4474 said:


> I'm thinking about downgrading from the Soloist to the Jot. I originally compared the 2 before purchasing the Soloist, but now not sure it's worth it for the price. Any opinions are really welcome.


Jot 2 and BiFrost 2/64 are an excellent pair.


----------



## acguitar84

cinemakinoeye said:


> What’s wrong with the Soloist?
> 
> I have been listening to music with my Jotunheim 2 for just over a year now and I love it. Great sound with my Sennheiser HD 650s


That was a rig I listened to a few years back. It was Jot 1 and HD 650. I thought they had great synergy together.


----------



## emorrison33

gr4474 said:


> I'm thinking about downgrading from the Soloist to the Jot. I originally compared the 2 before purchasing the Soloist, but now not sure it's worth it for the price. Any opinions are really welcome.


I have both the Jot 2 and the Soloist 3xp.  Both are really fine amps, and you can't go wrong either way.  I purchased the Soloist after I had the Jot 2.  I do not have buyers remorse or anything like that, but having both, I could be happy with just the Jot 2.  I think the Jot 2 plays well with single ended more than the Soloist.  I mostly use the Soloist with the Emypreans (balanced cable) because the synergy is just spot on for me, but I will occasionally throw on one of my other headphones to listen on the Soloist.


----------



## gr4474 (Dec 13, 2022)

Well I returned both the SU-10 dac and the Soloist. I hooked back up to the 1984 Technics SU-Z600 and my Asus Xonar STX sound card...and was blown away. It sounds great, and maybe has more bass than the Soloist. I know it's the loudness button that really gives it that full sound. I should have A/B them, but if I'm happy and can't tell an improvement between $1800 dollars for soloist/SMSL dac, and my $110 Technics and $220 sound card (op amps upgraded) without A/B then I'm ok with that.
I had a hum with the Technics setup that made me want to upgrade to begin with...but so far I don't have it. I ordered an identical mint Technics that I was eying for $90. 

(A month ago I shorted out a headphone channel messing with an HE6v2 with speaker taps...I get static off and on, but was fine after hooking it back up. Prob will come back , so ordered replacement Technics. That is another reason I upgraded)


----------



## MaiLam (Dec 17, 2022)

Looking for a bit of advice - received a 2nd hand Jot 2 this week (with Multibit DAC card) and it doesn’t seem to play nice with my Grados, tried several different pairs and all have a constant buzz/hum. I’ve tried a bunch of different sockets/power configurations and it’s consistent. Looking at specs, the Jot 2 outputs about the same amount of power as the Magni Heresy (both being used in SE mode), but I don’t have any problems with that. The noise is also present but much, much fainter on my HiFiMan XS, which are also on paper a sensitive pair of headphones.

So what I wanted to ask was 2 things:

1 - in general, is there anything destructive/deteriorating in terms of audio quality if using an impedance plug as part of the chain? I‘ve tried the 75ohm version of this one and it clears up the buzzing issue, but I’m not really confident in my A/B testing to decide if there‘s any detrimental effect on sound quality.

2 - is this issue with the Jot 2 and Grados/sensitive headphones common? Thinking about reselling the amp as I don’t really need it, and would like to be transparent in the listing if I do.

Thanks!


----------



## Luckyleo

MaiLam said:


> Looking for a bit of advice - received a 2nd hand Jot 2 this week (with Multibit DAC card) and it doesn’t seem to play nice with my Grados, tried several different pairs and all have a constant buzz/hum. I’ve tried a bunch of different sockets/power configurations and it’s consistent. Looking at specs, the Jot 2 outputs about the same amount of power as the Magni Heresy (both being used in SE mode), but I don’t have any problems with that. The noise is also present but much, much fainter on my HiFiMan XS, which are also on paper a sensitive pair of headphones.
> 
> So what I wanted to ask was 2 things:
> 
> ...


I've listened to all my Grado's with the Jot 2.  The 80's through the 3000x.  Never a hum.  I did read somewhere that if you experience humming Jason recommends a cheap ground loop adapter.....

Leo


----------



## eswng679

MaiLam said:


> Looking for a bit of advice - received a 2nd hand Jot 2 this week (with Multibit DAC card) and it doesn’t seem to play nice with my Grados, tried several different pairs and all have a constant buzz/hum. I’ve tried a bunch of different sockets/power configurations and it’s consistent. Looking at specs, the Jot 2 outputs about the same amount of power as the Magni Heresy (both being used in SE mode), but I don’t have any problems with that. The noise is also present but much, much fainter on my HiFiMan XS, which are also on paper a sensitive pair of headphones.
> 
> So what I wanted to ask was 2 things:
> 
> ...


1. Theoretically it shouldn't but to my ears, when I used IEMatch with IEMs on Jot 2 and it sounded like the stage was compressed. 

2. For lower impedance cans or IEMs, the Jot 2 can be noisy via single ended outputs. I had the same issues when trying to run IEMs via SE. Noise issues go away when you use Balanced out; although it might be overkill to run Grados balanced...not to mention additional cost of cables etc.


----------



## Festive56

MaiLam said:


> Looking for a bit of advice - received a 2nd hand Jot 2 this week (with Multibit DAC card) and it doesn’t seem to play nice with my Grados, tried several different pairs and all have a constant buzz/hum. I’ve tried a bunch of different sockets/power configurations and it’s consistent. Looking at specs, the Jot 2 outputs about the same amount of power as the Magni Heresy (both being used in SE mode), but I don’t have any problems with that. The noise is also present but much, much fainter on my HiFiMan XS, which are also on paper a sensitive pair of headphones.
> 
> So what I wanted to ask was 2 things:
> 
> ...


I can only offer this: I use Sundaras with my Jot 2 without cards, which are 94db efficient and 37 ohms compared to Grados which are around 99.8 db and 38 ohms, never a hint of a hum or buzz, even all the way up with no source playing.


----------



## cinemakinoeye

MaiLam said:


> Looking for a bit of advice - received a 2nd hand Jot 2 this week (with Multibit DAC card) and it doesn’t seem to play nice with my Grados, tried several different pairs and all have a constant buzz/hum. I’ve tried a bunch of different sockets/power configurations and it’s consistent. Looking at specs, the Jot 2 outputs about the same amount of power as the Magni Heresy (both being used in SE mode), but I don’t have any problems with that. The noise is also present but much, much fainter on my HiFiMan XS, which are also on paper a sensitive pair of headphones.
> 
> So what I wanted to ask was 2 things:
> 
> ...


You need to rule out a group loop issue; which is likely. Test with only the SE or Balanced input. No hum? Then likely with USB input. I used to have a hum issue with my powered monitors which was cured by powering them through an Ebtech Hum x that safely filters out ground loop hum.


----------



## MaiLam

cinemakinoeye said:


> You need to rule out a group loop issue; which is likely. Test with only the SE or Balanced input. No hum? Then likely with USB input. I used to have a hum issue with my powered monitors which was cured by powering them through an Ebtech Hum x that safely filters out ground loop hum.



Thanks, I’ve tried switching through the various inputs, used different sources and plugged in without anything connected, so think I can rule out USB as the cause. I have to be honest, I don’t understand how to use ground loop isolators - like where in the chain do they go/get plugged into etc.


----------



## cinemakinoeye

MaiLam said:


> Thanks, I’ve tried switching through the various inputs, used different sources and plugged in without anything connected, so think I can rule out USB as the cause. I have to be honest, I don’t understand how to use ground loop isolators - like where in the chain do they go/get plugged into etc.


A ground loop isolator like the Hum-X is connected between the power cord and AC source. PC USB connections are famous for causing hum issues. You can also do a test with a ground lifter (3 prong to 2 prong adapter) but should not be used as a permanent solution with gear designed to be grounded.


----------



## cinemakinoeye

MaiLam said:


> Thanks, I’ve tried switching through the various inputs, used different sources and plugged in without anything connected, so think I can rule out USB as the cause. I have to be honest, I don’t understand how to use ground loop isolators - like where in the chain do they go/get plugged into etc.


Another thing to test: if using a laptop, disconnect the power brick; if you only get hum when the charger is connected, then something like the Hum-x will likely resolve the issue.


----------



## cdacosta

MaiLam said:


> Looking for a bit of advice - received a 2nd hand Jot 2 this week (with Multibit DAC card) and it doesn’t seem to play nice with my Grados, tried several different pairs and all have a constant buzz/hum. I’ve tried a bunch of different sockets/power configurations and it’s consistent. Looking at specs, the Jot 2 outputs about the same amount of power as the Magni Heresy (both being used in SE mode), but I don’t have any problems with that. The noise is also present but much, much fainter on my HiFiMan XS, which are also on paper a sensitive pair of headphones.
> 
> So what I wanted to ask was 2 things:
> 
> ...


I use a Jot 2 with Audeze LCD-XC, low impedance and high sensitivity headphones with no hum at listening levels.  I have glanced through the other responses and cannot remember if this was addressed. The first thing I would want to know is what is the source of the noise/hum?  If you unplug any source to the amp, is the noise when you turn up the volume still present?  When is the noise present?  May not be the amp that is causing the noise, may just be amplifying the noise it is being fed.


----------



## MaiLam

cdacosta said:


> I use a Jot 2 with Audeze LCD-XC, low impedance and high sensitivity headphones with no hum at listening levels.  I have glanced through the other responses and cannot remember if this was addressed. The first thing I would want to know is what is the source of the noise/hum?  If you unplug any source to the amp, is the noise when you turn up the volume still present?  When is the noise present?  May not be the amp that is causing the noise, may just be amplifying the noise it is being fed.



Yeah the buzzing is there with no source connected, is uniform between low and high gain, and no impact even when I do connect a source, be it using the built in DAC or an external one, so seems like it’s the amp rather than being caused by source. Think it’ll have to go back to the seller, otherwise I’ll just avoid using it because of the noise.

Appreciate everyone’s input!


----------



## cdacosta

MaiLam said:


> Yeah the buzzing is there with no source connected, is uniform between low and high gain, and no impact even when I do connect a source, be it using the built in DAC or an external one, so seems like it’s the amp rather than being caused by source. Think it’ll have to go back to the seller, otherwise I’ll just avoid using it because of the noise.
> 
> Appreciate everyone’s input!


One last thing to try assuming this noise is present with any headphone. Take out the internal DAC to make sure the internal DAC is not causing the noise.


----------



## gr4474

If you can return it...I would.


----------



## hottyson

Just a tip for everyone out there who ever tries to diagnose hums, buzz, static, etc... seemingly coming from a headphone setup. First thing I ever do is take steps to rule out the amp.  Just take the amp and the headphone and walk to different rooms plugging into outlets in different parts of the house and listen with increased volume with no music. Maybe even take it to work or a relatives house if necessary. If the introduced annoying sound disappears, you at least can rule out the amp. The last time that I thought I may have had a bad amp, I followed the above steps which revealed that it was actually computer networking equipment that was causing interference to leak into my headphone setup.


----------



## MarkF786

hottyson said:


> Just a tip for everyone out there who ever tries to diagnose hums, buzz, static, etc... seemingly coming from a headphone setup. First thing I ever do is take steps to rule out the amp.  Just take the amp and the headphone and walk to different rooms plugging into outlets in different parts of the house and listen with increased volume with no music. Maybe even take it to work or a relatives house if necessary. If the introduced annoying sound disappears, you at least can rule out the amp. The last time that I thought I may have had a bad amp, I followed the above steps which revealed that it was actually computer networking equipment that was causing interference to leak into my headphone setup.


I had a Swart guitar tube amp which I thought was noisy as hell, until discovering the UPS for my computer was causing all the noise.  Granted, the amp was partially to blame, as another tube amp I use was entirely unaffected.


----------



## LepakVT

Can someone confirm this for me: with the preamp switch on the front of Jot2, are the headphones on all the time? Or does the headphone output turn off when switching to Preamp?


----------



## szore

LepakVT said:


> Can someone confirm this for me: with the preamp switch on the front of Jot2, are the headphones on all the time? Or does the headphone output turn off when switching to Preamp?


On all the time.


----------



## c-attack

Just took delivery of a new Jotunheim 2.  The 1/4" jack seems to grab when removing any of my various headphones.  I was wondering if this was normal for other users or if it is nothing more than new build tightness that will loosen up a hundred inserts/removals down the line.  The pre-amp switch is loose but of no value to me, so I am trying to determine if this unit is abnormal and needs to go back.


----------



## Neweymatt

c-attack said:


> Just took delivery of a new Jotunheim 2.  The 1/4" jack seems to grab when removing any of my various headphones.  I was wondering if this was normal for other users or if it is nothing more than new build tightness that will loosen up a hundred inserts/removals down the line.  The pre-amp switch is loose but of no value to me, so I am trying to determine if this unit is abnormal and needs to go back.


Neither of those things sound right to me, especially a loose switch.  The switches should feel tight & heavy, and switch with a very satisfying 'thunk'.

Maybe the 1/4" jack would loosen up over time, but with that switch issue I'd get in touch with Schiit.


----------



## cdacosta

Neweymatt said:


> Neither of those things sound right to me, especially a loose switch.  The switches should feel tight & heavy, and switch with a very satisfying 'thunk'.
> 
> Maybe the 1/4" jack would loosen up over time, but with that switch issue I'd get in touch with Schiit.


I agree with Neweymatt


----------



## c-attack

The pre-amp switch thing was clearly missed and doubtful anyone checked this unit after assembly.  I discovered it seconds after pulling it from the box and it was very obvious.  I immediately inquired with Schiit about it and whether this was something easily fixed on my end.  The response was if I opened the unit to look then I void the warranty.  They of course offered to exchange it, but it's 5 days shipping to CA, then "processing time", then 5 days back.  I'd really rather they inspected these units before shipping them out versus having to give up a brand new unit for 3 weeks right after I've paid for it.  Since I will likely never use the pre-amp feature, I am still debating. 

However, and issue with the 1/4 inch jack is more concerning.  I think it's only that the notch just inside the jack is more pronounced than my other amps and takes just a bit of effort to pull it out, but given the other issue it made sense to ask.


----------



## tincanear

c-attack said:


> The pre-amp switch thing was clearly missed and doubtful anyone checked this unit after assembly.  I discovered it seconds after pulling it from the box and it was very obvious.  I immediately inquired with Schiit about it and whether this was something easily fixed on my end.  The response was if I opened the unit to look then I void the warranty.  They of course offered to exchange it, but it's 5 days shipping to CA, then "processing time", then 5 days back.  I'd really rather they inspected these units before shipping them out versus having to give up a brand new unit for 3 weeks right after I've paid for it.  Since I will likely never use the pre-amp feature, I am still debating.
> 
> However, and issue with the 1/4 inch jack is more concerning.  I think it's only that the notch just inside the jack is more pronounced than my other amps and takes just a bit of effort to pull it out, but given the other issue it made sense to ask.


if you ever plan on upgrading and reselling the Jot2, then having a broken pre-amp switch might lower the resale value. YMMV.


----------



## Smoothstereo

c-attack said:


> The pre-amp switch thing was clearly missed and doubtful anyone checked this unit after assembly.  I discovered it seconds after pulling it from the box and it was very obvious.  I immediately inquired with Schiit about it and whether this was something easily fixed on my end.  The response was if I opened the unit to look then I void the warranty.  They of course offered to exchange it, but it's 5 days shipping to CA, then "processing time", then 5 days back.  I'd really rather they inspected these units before shipping them out versus having to give up a brand new unit for 3 weeks right after I've paid for it.  Since I will likely never use the pre-amp feature, I am still debating.
> 
> However, and issue with the 1/4 inch jack is more concerning.  I think it's only that the notch just inside the jack is more pronounced than my other amps and takes just a bit of effort to pull it out, but given the other issue it made sense to ask.


In my past experience with a defective unit from Schiit, once you send back the defective unit and provide the tracking number you can email tracking number to the the customer service representative that gave you RMA. When they see movement on the tracking number, they will ship out the replacement. Its pretty quick.


----------



## cinemakinoeye

c-attack said:


> The pre-amp switch thing was clearly missed [...] I will likely never use the pre-amp feature, I am still debating [...]  issue with the 1/4 inch jack is more concerning [...]


I suggest it's best to bite the bullet and get a replacement. In the long run, a complete and working unit will be appreciated long after the delay is forgotten. Not only will the resale value be lowered as @Smoothstereo mentioned, but someday you might want to power speakers with it. You never know. Duty now for the future as Devo once sang.


----------



## DingChungo

Has anyone here tried the Jot 2 with the MM2?


----------



## Buddy Shagmore

I just got my system up and running today, and it is blowin' my funky mind! Jot 2/Lokius/Bifrost 2 fed by ipad/Tidal/ifi Zen Stream, Klipsch HP-3 cans. On low gain with volume around 9ish, it is an excellent aural experience.


----------



## DingChungo

Buddy Shagmore said:


> I just got my system up and running today, and it is blowin' my funky mind! Jot 2/Lokius/Bifrost 2 fed by ipad/Tidal/ifi Zen Stream, Klipsch HP-3 cans. On low gain with volume around 9ish, it is an excellent aural experience.


Great setup! I dig the black on black everything.


----------



## pattont

Buddy Shagmore said:


> I just got my system up and running today, and it is blowin' my funky mind! Jot 2/Lokius/Bifrost 2 fed by ipad/Tidal/ifi Zen Stream, Klipsch HP-3 cans. On low gain with volume around 9ish, it is an excellent aural experience.


Is your BF2 the 2/64 version? I’m running a similar setup without the Lokius and still on the fence about the 2/64 card. They are backed up quite a bit on the upgrade card atm so it’s easy to say no.


----------



## Buddy Shagmore

pattont said:


> Is your BF2 the 2/64 version? I’m running a similar setup without the Lokius and still on the fence about the 2/64 card. They are backed up quite a bit on the upgrade card atm so it’s easy to say no.


Not sure what the 2/64 version is, but it is brand spankin new, so I assume it is the latest version. The Lokius really is the icing on the cake. All balanced connects too.


----------



## DingChungo

Buddy Shagmore said:


> Not sure what the 2/64 version is, but it is brand spankin new, so I assume it is the latest version. The Lokius really is the icing on the cake. All balanced connects too.


You can check the sticker on the back of the unit. If it says "Bifrost 2/64", that's it.


----------



## pattont

Buddy Shagmore said:


> Not sure what the 2/64 version is, but it is brand spankin new, so I assume it is the latest version. The Lokius really is the icing on the cake. All balanced connects too.


Schitt stopped selling the non-2/64 version new when it was released.


----------



## Zeppmeister

*TL;DR*: Magnius/Modius stack or Jotunheim 2 with DAC ... or stick with what I have? 

*The story*:

Nearly bought a used FiiO K9 Pro on here yesterday, but decided not to. I get kind of neurotic about buying new gear when I don't have a way to "test" first. Should I or shouldn't I? If I should, what should it be?

I'm still fairly new to this hobby, especially on the DAC/Amp side. When I was on the verge of buying the used FiiO, it occurred to me the seller was more than a Magnius/Modius stack, and without a warranty. And while listening to some Jeff Beck (RIP) last night, I realized my current DAC/Amp sure sounds good (it's two years old) and could I do any better in the $500 to $600 range? 

So, if there's a brave soul who's willing to coach me here a bit, I'd appreciate it. *Looking for*: Something to help me realize the full potential of my Focal Clear, and IEMs (Meze Advar, IMR Dark Matter). I prefer a little warmth, nothing too clinical. 

I didn't see a Magnius thread so ... this looked like a good place to ask. Talk some Schiit to me. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cinemakinoeye

Zeppmeister said:


> [...] Magnius/Modius stack or Jotunheim 2 with DAC ... or stick with what I have? [...]


If you enjoy the music, why not stick with what you have? While I'm happy with my Schiit Modius DAC + Jotunheim 2 headphone amp combination, I don't think you will hear a significantly different sound with a Magnius or Jotunheim that would justify new equipment. It's not clear from your post why you want to upgrade except for a quest for "warmth," do I read you correctly?

Something to consider: If you want to add a little warmth, one way to get it is by turning a knob on a hardware equalizer like a Schiit Lokius or tweaking a software equalizer (which is what I prefer to do), which will have a far more significant effect on the sound than moving from one amp to another in a similar price point. This is one perspective, and there are many others to consider too.


----------



## Zeppmeister

cinemakinoeye said:


> If you enjoy the music, why not stick with what you have? While I'm happy with my Schiit Modius DAC + Jotunheim 2 headphone amp combination, I don't think you will hear a significantly different sound with a Magnius or Jotunheim that would justify new equipment. It's not clear from your post why you want to upgrade except for a quest for "warmth," do I read you correctly?
> 
> Something to consider: If you want to add a little warmth, one way to get it is by turning a knob on a hardware equalizer like a Schiit Lokius or tweaking a software equalizer (which is what I prefer to do), which will have a far more significant effect on the sound than moving from one amp to another in a similar price point. This is one perspective, and there are many others to consider too.


My current desktop unit is my first, so have nothing to compare it with to say if it's on the warm side or not.

But the main consideration is to enjoy the full potential of my Focal and IEMs.

It may be that my current DAC/Amp good enough for that in this tier. And it _*is*_ sensible to save $$ and stick with what you have.


----------



## cdacosta

Zeppmeister said:


> *TL;DR*: Magnius/Modius stack or Jotunheim 2 with DAC ... or stick with what I have?
> 
> *The story*:
> 
> ...


For a balanced setup in the sub $600 that is a bit warm and sounds musical I can easily recommend the Jotunheim 2 and Modius (AKM 4493) version.  I own both pieces and previously used them together balanced.  I am not familiar with the new non-AKM version Modius.  Should work really well with Focal Clears, I am not familiar with the IEMs you have.


----------



## MarkF786

Zeppmeister said:


> *TL;DR*: Magnius/Modius stack or Jotunheim 2 with DAC ... or stick with what I have?


You probably won’t hear a big difference between the two, but if you have the disposable income and what to try something different…

Us audiophiles spend a lot of money on things we don’t really need. I’m very guilty of it, though am fortunate to be able to afford it without much of a burden.


----------



## Zeppmeister

MarkF786 said:


> You probably won’t hear a big difference between the two, but if you have the disposable income and what to try something different…
> 
> Us audiophiles spend a lot of money on things we don’t really need. I’m very guilty of it, though am fortunate to be able to afford it without much of a burden.



I know what you mean. Musicians refer to "GAS" (guitar acquisition syndrome). For this hobby it's GEAR acquisition syndrome (I can't be the first to say that). On New Year's Eve day I shared a post in one thread how I was going to be more conservative in 2023 ... and 6 hours later bought some used gear from the classifieds here. 

That's the rub with this hobby: Other stuff *looks* good, probably *is* good, but will there be a noticeable difference? A difference worth the cost. Sigh. 

At the end of the day, probably just easier on my psyche to stick with what I have.


----------



## MarkF786

Zeppmeister said:


> I know what you mean. Musicians refer to "GAS" (guitar acquisition syndrome). For this hobby it's GEAR acquisition syndrome (I can't be the first to say that). On New Year's Eve day I shared a post in one thread how I was going to be more conservative in 2023 ... and 6 hours later bought some used gear from the classifieds here.


Actually, amongst guitar players it's still "Gear Acquisition Syndrome" as there are more things that guitars to buy: amps, pedals, etc.  I have over 150 guitar pedals, so I know the problem well!  LOL.

Yup, with so many hobbies the same compulsion plays out.


----------



## tincanear (Yesterday at 3:10 AM)

Zeppmeister said:


> *TL;DR*: Magnius/Modius stack or Jotunheim 2 with DAC ... or stick with what I have?
> 
> *The story*:
> 
> ...


The THX amps generally had a reputation for being on the clinical or even bright / etched side.  Not sure of the present resale value of your THX DAC/amp, so it may make sense to keep it as a balanced dac and see if an amp change is sufficient. Does the THX unit have fixed-level rear panel xlr outs?

Generally, I prefer discrete amps like Asgard 3 or Jotunheim 2 over IC (chipset) based solutions like Magni Heretic or Magnius.   If your digital source is a desktop PC, the Jot2 fed via xlr from a true balanced DAC might be a better choice than an SE amp like Asgard 3 (improved immunity to common-mode / ground loop noise issues.

Asgard 3 is warmer sounding to me than Jotunheim 2 (driving my ~16 ohm low impedance planar load)

Also consider re-posting on the main thread
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...lds-most-improbable-start-up.701900/page-7202


----------



## Zeppmeister

tincanear said:


> The THX amps generally had a reputation for being on the clinical or even bright / etched side.  Not sure of the present resale value of your THX DAC/amp, so it may make sense to keep it as a balanced dac and see if an amp change is sufficient. Does the THX unit have fixed-level rear panel xlr outs?
> 
> Generally, I prefer discrete amps like Asgard 3 or Jotunheim 2 over IC (chipset) based solutions like Magni Heretic or Magnius.   If your digital source is a desktop PC, the Jot2 fed via xlr from a true balanced DAC might be a better choice than an SE amp like Asgard 3 (improved immunity to common-mode / ground loop noise issues.
> 
> ...



I could probably get $300 to $350 for it. Still has three years of warranty remaining. I hadn't ever thought of it as bright or etched. But I guess clinical may apply. My first one, so ... no frame of reference. 

It's served me well, but as you allude to, I do wonder if I'd be better served with stand alone units.


----------

